#xubuntu 2007-06-11
<vidd> this is why i use a usb wireless on my laptop that has no ethernet jack
<cheeseboy1> make it magically work
<vidd> my wand is in the shop....
<vidd> =] 
<cheeseboy1> vidd so i need ndiswapper now?
<bulio> how can I enable mp3 support for xubuntu?
<vidd> cheeseboy1, yeah...it should be on the fiesty cd
<cheeseboy1> how i install from cd
<cheeseboy1> ?
<vidd> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Eagle_101> mmm what do you have to get to both compile and run java apps?
<cheeseboy1> vid could not find pakgendiswrapper
<cheeseboy1> vidd *
<Smygis> bulio, install the package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vidd> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.43-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Jester45> Eagle_101, the java sdk
<Eagle_101> Jester45: yeah... what do I have to fetch to get the sdk?
<Jester45> Eagle_101, if you want the one from the repo run "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-sdk"
<Eagle_101> yeah thats what I want :)
<Eagle_101> sun-sdk
<Jester45> no sun-java6-sdk
<Jester45> you have to tell it what version
<Eagle_101> yeah I'm trying to get it from synaptic
<Eagle_101> not finding it
<Jester45> well search for sun-java6-sdk
<Jester45> its not in main i think
<Jester45> !info sun-java6-sdk
<ubotu> Package sun-java6-sdk does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jester45> hummm
<Jester45> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6176 kB, installed size 14148 kB
<Jester45> !info sun-sdk
<ubotu> Package sun-sdk does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Eagle_101> !sdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eagle_101> :S
<Eagle_101> ah Jester45 its sun-java6-jdk
<Eagle_101> !sun-java6-jdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun-java6-jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eagle_101> :S
<Jester45> !info sun-java6-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java6-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 9270 kB, installed size 31240 kB
<Jester45> i wonder what sdk is ....
<Eagle_101> dunno :S
<Eagle_101> sdk is software development kit
<Eagle_101> and is what it is called in gentoo
<Jester45> thats much more generic
<Eagle_101>  yeah probably why there is the name change :S
<Jester45> maybe the java-sdk was only in 5
<Smygis> jdk stands for java development kit. There we go, Now its proved that Java is not software. :D
<Smygis> And jdk is what sun calls it.
<cheeseboy1> vidd u there?
<vidd> yeah
<cheeseboy1> imhavin trouble instll ndis wrapper
<Jester45> cheeseboy1, dpkg -i packagenamehere.deb
<vidd> what issue?
<cheeseboy1> says i need ndisrapper-common
<cheeseboy1> brb
<vidd> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/
<Jester45> then you need to get that deb also and use sudo dpkg -i package.deb package-common.deb
<vidd> you want the common....not the devel....sorry
* vidd rightclicked the wrong link
<XtypeWriter74> hello ,  any midnight commander users or knowhowers around that can help me set vlc player as video player ? here is my /etc/mc/mc.etx --->  http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/11610/
<vidd> Jester45, what was that command to erase a cdrw?
<Jester45> umm cdrecord -blank=full /dev/cdrom
<Jester45> i think
<Jester45> might be -black=somthingelse
<vidd> all
<cheeseboy1> vidd, got ndiswrapper installed how i install driver?
<XtypeWriter74> hello. can somebody please help me set vlc player as video player in midnightcommander ? here is my /etc/mc/mc.etx --->  http://sial.org/pbot/25471   when i for example open a .swf file i get this message Error: no "view" mailcap rules found for type "application/x-shockwave-flash"  but vlc alone opens such files
<aroo> cheeseboy1: sudo ndiswrapper -i blah.inf
<aroo> cheeseboy1: blah.inf being the driver
<XtypeWriter74>  i mean etc/mc/mc.ext
<vidd> follow the instructions on that page i sent you to....
<vidd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<cheeseboy1> vidd, aroo why isnt files on cd showin up?
<aroo> cheeseboy1: what?
<cheeseboy1> aroo i go to /media/cdrom and files arent there
<aroo> cheeseboy1: I don't know, sorry
<cheeseboy1> vidd, and everyone thanks for the help its working now
<vidd> cheeseboy1, glad to hear it....
<vidd> now to get the desktop.....
<vidd> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<cheeseboy1> im doin dis-upgrade b/c of the kernelproblems
<vidd> nvmd then
<cheeseboy1> vidd, what are packages i need for xfce ?
<vidd> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<vidd> my bricktop keeps locking up when whenever i ifdown/ifup the wifi card....any ideas what might be the cause?
<vidd> its a dell inspiron 7500
<Eagle_101> vidd: whats the card?
<vidd> a linksys wireless g usb card
<Eagle_101> !lnksys wireless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lnksys wireless - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eagle_101> !info lnksys wireless
<ubotu> Package lnksys does not exist in feisty
<Eagle_101> !info linksys wireless
<ubotu> Package linksys does not exist in feisty
<Catoptromancy> if you have linksys cd its pretty easy to connect with ndis
<vidd> it works just fine....
<vidd> by default....
<vidd> the system locks up when i try to set it up to connect to my secure network instread for\ the nieghbors unsecure network
<Chikubu> how does one go about migrating from one distro to another? dsl to xbuntu
<Jester45> install xubuntu
<cliebow>  Chikubu :save your  documents  and install..
<Jester45> you "can" install xubuntu from dsl but its better to just isntall xubuntu
<vidd> Chikubu, does dsl have apt?
<Chikubu> whats apt?
<TheSheep> vidd: no
<TheSheep> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<vidd> apt is the package manager for debian-based linuxes
<Chikubu> xubuntu was hanging in install, around the point it creates partitions or formats, let it run for hours, dead
<vidd> live cd?
<Chikubu> yes
<Chikubu> uses something called mydsl extension tool to add apps, its a debian based system i think
<TheSheep> Chikubu: no, it has its own package management
<Chikubu> its not pure debian based
<Chikubu> ill try the live cd one more time, see if i can coax it into using the current partitins and not making new ones
<vidd> Chikubu, get the alt cd...its better
<Chikubu> ugg took me a week to get first one, was told to use it
<Chikubu> wife hates when i tie up phone line for days on end
<TheSheep> Chikubu: I think there were some bugs in the installer connected with the partitions, but they can be all worked around
<TheSheep> Chikubu: look at the bug database
<Chikubu> ok
<TheSheep> !bugs | Chikubu
<ubotu> Chikubu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Chikubu> good grief after all these i find a windows installer for ubuntu
<Chikubu> oh wait its one of those run inside windows ones, dont want that
<TheSheep> !install | Chikubu
<ubotu> Chikubu: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Chikubu> what file system is used for journaling again? ext3?
<Eagle_101> yea
<Eagle_101> Chikubu: if you have to read up on what fdisk is
<Eagle_101> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eagle_101> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fdisk#UNIX.2C_Linux_.26_Unix-derived_fdisk
<Eagle_101> You do need to mark at least one partition as the root partition
<Eagle_101> (that would be /)
<Eagle_101> You can and probably should do all of it vie the GUI installer, I presume that you want to do multiple operating systems (windows and ubuntu)
<Chikubu> ive given up on windows
<Chikubu> the partitions are there from dsl instalation
<Eagle_101> ok, so you want to install xubuntu and you need to keep the partitions?
<Chikubu> just not completly sure what xbuntu needs, dsl didnt add journaling partition
<BFTD> cheeseboy1 sorry for leaving like that
<Chikubu> the gui dies is the problem
<Eagle_101> right, you should be able to do a ext2 partition if you like
<BFTD> kind of an emergency came up
<BFTD> spider and all ya know
<Eagle_101> Chikubu: mmm what do you mean "die"
<Eagle_101> Are you on the live CD now?
<Chikubu> hangs i should say, when it gets to the part it formats partion, freezes system at 15%, let it run for hours
<Eagle_101> Chikubu: aha I've had the same problem
<Eagle_101> are you on the LiveCD now?
<Chikubu> yes
<Eagle_101> ok open up a terminal
<Chikubu> at the part asking how i want to parttion
<Chikubu> ok 1 sec, its slow
<Chikubu> mmm i killed the pannel for more resources, what is run command for term in xubuntu?
<Catoptromancy> alt-f2
<Chikubu> thats run commmand, do you mean that as terminal?
<Chikubu> i have run program up
<Eagle_101> Chikubu: open "applications"
<Eagle_101> accessories
<Eagle_101> "terminal"
<Eagle_101> when you are there type in "fdisk" or sudo
<Chikubu> ok i Killed xpanelm, dont have that let me get it started
<Eagle_101> err
<Eagle_101> ok
<Eagle_101> alt-f2
<Jester45> pres alt+f2 then run Terminal
<Chikubu> xfce4-panel?
<Catoptromancy> ChanServ : alt-f2 and " xfce4-panel"
<Catoptromancy> err
<Chikubu> alt f2 has run program in terminal but no terminal
<Eagle_101> when you have a terminal open type in sudo fdisk /dev/hda , and when that opens type in 'p', and paste that output to a pastebin somewhere
<Catoptromancy> it works similar
<Jester45> thats if the program is a gui or not
<Chikubu> waiting on panel to start
<Chikubu> here it comes
<Chikubu> still loading...hehe
<Eagle_101> http://pastey.net/ << a pastebin if you need it :)
<Chikubu> im gonna have to kill install looks like, eats a hog
<Chikubu> its a hog that is
<Eagle_101> Chikubu: yeah go ahead, you might need to do some formatting etc in fdisk
<Eagle_101> I had to
<Eagle_101> First it would be nice to see what partitions you do have.
<Chikubu> its about to die
<Chikubu> i meant exit hehe
<Eagle_101> :)
<Chikubu> i got three i think
<Chikubu> a main a swap and something else
<Chikubu> but ill dbl check
<Chikubu> ah now its responsive
<Chikubu> well sorta
<Eagle_101> Chikubu: ok, just give me the url to the pastebin
<Eagle_101> It would be nice to see what it is that you do have
<Chikubu> got hda1 hda2 hda5
<Eagle_101> mmm where is 3 and 4?
<Chikubu> linux extended linux swap solaris
<Jester45> hda5 is the swap
<Eagle_101> :S
<Chikubu> dsl linux partitioned it
<Jester45> the swap gots to hda5 by defualt
<Eagle_101> Jester45: ah ok, I've never run the default install
<Eagle_101> ok, so now why would it get stuck at 15%
<Eagle_101> I had this same problem, and I basically reformmated my / from ext2 to ext3
<Chikubu> ive booted to dos and done scandisk, surface scan, no bad sectors
<Eagle_101> Chikubu: yeah don't worry about that ;)
<Eagle_101> so were you doing the default install?
<Eagle_101> or a custom install?
<Chikubu> i was doing the install from xubutu live cd, choosing to let it use all the drive
<Eagle_101> mmm ok, I really can't help you, other then to ask you to try running the more specific install
<Chikubu> ok u said im missing hda3 and 4?
<Eagle_101> Chikubu: no you are not
<Eagle_101> I am just not used to that setup
<Chikubu> ok
<Eagle_101> Chikubu: run the install where you can specify the partitions
<Chikubu> the install asks you to migrate, will it see the dsl install now? i was hoping to get install not to partition or format
<Eagle_101> Chikubu: yeah, if you do the "select partitions" you should be fine
<Eagle_101> it might write over your / partition, but if you have a /home or other it won't touch that
<Chikubu> thats fine, nothing there i want to save, just thougth the in place structure might help
<Eagle_101> Chikubu: ah well if I'm right, you could simply delete your existing file system (if you don't want to keep any of it)
<Eagle_101> but I don't see how that would help the default install, as I never did the default
<Chikubu> delete the files or the partitions?
<Eagle_101> so I'll just hush up, and wait on someone else that knows more
<greg_> hi ya'all, i was wondering if aynyone can tell me the name of the curses-based network configuring program
<Chikubu> my cpu fan sounds like a dying wielderbeast
<Chikubu> its gonna attrack pretedors
<greg_> i have a router and static ip's for three computers hooked up to a cable modem and the gui just isn't cutting it.
<Chikubu> now the install has froze, i was trying to set partition to / and its stuck
<maxamillion> Chikubu: you might need to get a new fan, i bet the cpu is on fire
<Chikubu> lol i can fill wind from it, but have a cup of coca cola nearby just in case
<maxamillion> LOL
<Chikubu> its got two fans not sure which is whining
<maxamillion> greg_: the gui what isn't "cutting it" for what function?
<Chikubu> sure wish there was a why to put install files on hard drive and run install from there
<Chikubu>  a way not a why
<maxamillion> Chikubu: i'm pretty sure there is a way ... lemme get you a link
<Chikubu> or run from inside another distro
<bkingx> Good evening
<bkingx> Can someone help with installing a wireless card?
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> can someone please paste their sources.list? I accidentally erased mine :-(
<greg_> maxamillion, to configure the internet connection. the gui seems to accept the ip number, the subnet and gateway but doesn't seem to accept the dns numbers
<greg_> with the static ip configuration
<maxamillion> greg_: edit everything in the config files then
<maxamillion> Chikubu: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<Chikubu> k
<maxamillion> Chikubu: or try it this way: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<maxamillion> Chikubu: bah, wrong link
<Eagle_101> bkingx: what card?
<greg_> maxamillion, which config files should I edit?
<maxamillion> Chikubu: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<maxamillion> there that one
<maxamillion> greg_: for dns?
<greg_> yes
<bkingx> Eagle_101: Belkin F5D7010
<Chikubu> ugg uses alternative iso, took me over a week to download regualr, wife almost killed me for tying up phone
<maxamillion> greg_: just a moment and i will get you a link
<Eagle_101> bkingx: does not look simple
<bkingx> Nope
<Chikubu> the mem test reports my cpu as 467.7 mhz, what a uneven number
<Eagle_101> first what are you in?
<Eagle_101> 7.04?
<Eagle_101> Chikubu are you in the newest xubuntu?
<bkingx> Yes, 7.04
<Eagle_101> ok go to applications > system > networking
<Chikubu> yes
<maxamillion> greg_: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch18_:_Configuring_DNS .... and also try this one: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/lame/LAME/linux-admin-made-easy/domain-name-server.html
<Chikubu> 7.04
<bkingx> Eagle_101: done
<Wolfcastle> can someone please paste their sources.list? I accidentally erased mine :-(
<Eagle_101> actually no
<Eagle_101> try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187004
<greg_> maxamillion, thanks a million. you the man.
<Eagle_101> looks like someone has had that problem
<maxamillion> greg_: i do only what i can :)
<bkingx> Eagle_101: yeah, I saw that too.
<bkingx> Tried it, but no go.
<Eagle_101> ok, how did it go?
<bkingx> Seems the card isn't recognized at all.
<Eagle_101> bkingx: ok, try lspci and paste that into a pastebin somewhere
<Eagle_101> lspci in a terminal
<bkingx> Eagle_101: this is the only line that applies: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Belkin Unknown device 701f (rev 20)
<Eagle_101> Unknown device eh?
<Chikubu> bbiab, need to look at something besides computuer screen for a bit, uncross eyes
<Eagle_101> mmm yours uses the bcm43xx driver as well :S
<bkingx> seems like it.
<Eagle_101> ok as you are using the same driver have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<Eagle_101> which got the bcm43xx driver working for mw
<Eagle_101> *me
<bkingx> OK  <looking>
<Eagle_101> if you just want it to work see
<Eagle_101> To use the native bcm43xx driver:
<Eagle_101> Download http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.p...8&d=1177147133 and double click it to install. Reboot. Enjoy wireless. (this should work, but if for some reason it fails, see the troubleshooting)
<Wolfcastle> can someone please paste their sources.list?
<bkingx> OK, thanks Eagle_101, I'll give it a shot
<Eagle_101> don't know if it will work and no gaurrentee
<Eagle_101> but the latter (instaling the native 43xx driver should do it, if thats your problem)
<bkingx> That latter link doesn't seem to be working for me
<Eagle_101> mmm yeah
<Eagle_101> hang on
<Eagle_101> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=30328&d=1177147133
<bkingx> perfect  ;)
<Eagle_101> its in the link I gave you, please keep in mind that this  is targeted or another driver
<Eagle_101> err card
<Eagle_101> but its the same driver as far as I know
<Chikubu> hey, someone talk to me about windoz emulation in xubuntu
<Chikubu> i had a few kids cds i wanted to run if possible, i had copy the cd's to iso files and used a program to mount them as a virtual cd, think i can do that under xubuntu?
<T`> Chikubu, you can just mount the iso's in linux
<T`> you can use -o loop
<T`> mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/iso
<Chikubu> ok
<Chikubu> the games are low end, not directx cpu intensive, think wine can handle?
<T`> i dont know
<T`> never used wine
<Chikubu> ok, ill be trying then :)
<Chikubu> my thought is if win98 can run it xubuntu should
<BFTD> how do i convert an image file to RAW?
<cheeseboy> hi
<cheeseboy> whats file i edit for network
<R[a] ndom> /etc/network/interfaces
<curiogeo> I tried installing xfce4 and xub-desktop on ubuntu 6.06 and it is not displaying the x windows is there an issue with this?
<curiogeo> xfce is the only installed desktop and environment
<ZenMasterJG> hey all, so i've just downloaded & burned (twice, now, to be sure) the 7.04 image. I select install from the first screen, and then i get errors "can't access tty; job control turned off" and ata2.01: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)
<ZenMasterJG> then it punts me to an initramfs prompt
<ZenMasterJG> any ideas what could be going wrong?
<Pumpernickel> ZenMasterJG: Checked http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2805345 yet?
<Jester45> hiya cellofellow
<cellofellow> hey
<ZenMasterJG>  Pumpernickel: nope, hadn't seen that one. i'll give it a shot. thanks!
<curiogeo> anyone else having "Temporary failure resolving 'ca.archive.ubuntu.com'
<curiogeo> "
<Pumpernickel> Works for me.
<cellofellow> use us.archive.ubuntu.com instead
<cellofellow> for a little while
<curiogeo> will do
<ZenMasterJG>  Pumpernickel now it gets quite a lot further, but it seems to try and boot the installer but instead of the GUI i get a lot of screen garbage (vertical colored lines)
<ZenMasterJG> so theres no text-mode installer i can use anymore, huh?
<Pumpernickel> There's the alternate cd.
<Pumpernickel> It uses the original ncurses installer.
<ZenMasterJG> maybe i'll give that one a shot... think i have to buy more blank cds first...
<curiogeo> cellofellow:  I am still having trouble with the lookup
<curiogeo> Where do i adjust the dns settings
<curiogeo> I want to point to a specific dns server
<curiogeo> is this done in interfaces
<Pumpernickel> DNS servers are read from /etc/resolv.conf
<curiogeo> mine seems to have a symbolic link yet I gave my os a static IP
<AlexC> my carrier keeps changing my dns everytime i connect
<curiogeo> Is there a way to view what the IP address I am looking at is?
<AlexC> how do i make it stay the same?
<curiogeo> looking at for DNS lookup?
<curiogeo> this is the first line in my resolv.conf " Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)"
<curiogeo> the next line says do not edit this file by hand
<curiogeo> Alexc: You can set your nameserver manually in resolv.conf
<curiogeo> nameserver x.x.x.x
<AlexC> how do you know if it's taken?
<curiogeo> you can ping a URL?
<curiogeo> you need to ensure that the NS you chosse is valid/
<curiogeo> ie ping www.alexc.com
<logmein> how do I stop firefox from loading my xubuntu theme?
<Chikubu> ok, ive got xubuntu running from hard drive now!  were do i go to 1) setup network 2) browse packages/software i can install?
<Chikubu> dooh i see the network settingsnow
<Chikubu> musta been blind
<Chikubu> well all that is is dial up and lan, how can i set up shares? do i need samba or sambo?
<Chikubu> ok found synaptic
<logmein> kay
<Chikubu> still dont see where i add shares and view shares on the lan
* Chikubu opens the manual
<logmein> menu>> system>> shared folders
<logmein> search synaptic for samba client if you need a gui or something
<Chikubu> what folder is samba located?  synaptic show its installed, but a guide im reading says it should be in /ect/init.d/samba but its not
<Chikubu> how can you search the file system, dont see a search option in thunar file manager
<Chikubu> thunar help says file not found
<Chikbu> is samba a package for viewing network shares on win systems, sharing resources with other win systems or both?
<logmein> is this package in the xubuntu repositories? http://developer.nvidia.com/object/cg_toolkit.html#downloads
<Pumpernickel> bug 73293
<Pumpernickel> ...and the bot is lagging.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 73293 in Ubuntu "Please sync nvidia-cg-toolkit 1.5.0.0019-1 into multiverse from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73293
<logmein> umm?
<logmein> Pumpernickel: so did I just trash anything by installing nvidia cg toolkit?
<Pumpernickel> Possibly.  Did you use the rpm installer?
<logmein> nope
<logmein> I just got the .tar.gz thing and shoved it all into /usr
<Pumpernickel> Probably not, then.
<logmein> I'm no fool! only noobs use rpm
<logmein> =P
<curiogeo> I am running 6.06 and I am trying to determine the kernal I am using can someone help me with this
<Pumpernickel> `uname -a`
<curiogeo> Can you tell me how to compile the kernel?
<curiogeo> do I have to download it using apt?
<jos_> salut
<jos_> comment on desactive la mise en veille ?
<jos_> (a cause des freezes)
<jos_> en killant xscreensaver ?
<jos_> en le desinstallant?
<Merchelo> !english
<jos_> opps
<jos_> ooops
<Pumpernickel> Tu peux utilise l'option 'noacpi' au menu Grub pour desactiver completement le power management.
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Pumpernickel> Et oui, c'est anglais seulement, ici.
<jos_> dmg
<jos_> gracie mille
<jos_> ++
<ziroday> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<ziroday> hi can you install xubuntu off a thumbdrive?
<ziroday> .....
<ziroday> anyone here?
<TheSheep> !install | ziroday
<ubotu> ziroday: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> i need a bit of help to install xubuntu 7.04 on a laptop
<MaxFrames> for I don't know what reason, it takes literally ages to load the OS from the install CD
<MaxFrames> I want to try to launch the setup in safe graphics mode from the command line
<MaxFrames> how do I do that?
<MaxFrames> I am now presented with a command prompt "boot: _"
<MaxFrames> or alternatively, how do i boot a minimum OS and then install from the web instead of from the cd?
<MaxFrames> anybody?
<predaeus> MaxFrames, please repeat the question
<MaxFrames> my laptop apparently has problems reading the install CD... it takes ages to boot the graphical installer
<MaxFrames> I need a way to install xubuntu via command line or in safe graphics mode
<predaeus> did you try the alternate cd?
<predaeus> it has the text based installer
<MaxFrames> tex based, but with a wizard, right?
<predaeus> yes should be, never tried it but I think it is just the same installer that ubuntu had before providing the graphical one. and that is like a wizard yes.
<MaxFrames> ok, so i'll try that
<MaxFrames> i wonder what the problem with the cd is. i booted the laptop with win me and read the cd no problem. it's only when i boot from the cd that it becomes to skip and it takes ages
<MaxFrames> becomes=begins
<predaeus> MaxFrames, you can do a cd check in the boot menu, maybe it is a faulty burn
<predaeus> MaxFrames, also you can do a md5 checksum check on the .iso image after downloading before burning to see if it is ok.
<MaxFrames> it probably is a faulty burn... or a monty burns
<predaeus> :-D
<MaxFrames> GOSH
<MaxFrames> the alternate CD does not fit in 650 MB
<TheSheep> MaxFrames: there is also the mini cd, it downloads everything from the network
<MaxFrames> do you know where to download it?
<predaeus> I think if you have a swap partition the live cd will use it, which might speed things up too
<TheSheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<MaxFrames> so no mini cd for x-ubuntu?
<TheSheep> MaxFrames: it will only install the base system, you then need to install the 'xubuntu-desktop' package yourself
<MaxFrames> ok
<MaxFrames> thanks
<Rich_LI-NY> Xubuntu 6.10 Cant get sound to work corectly (noise) and cant get mic to work at all.  System says I have a Yahama OPL#-SA23 but  I have onboard sound on Intel AL440LX motherboard.   What can  I do to fix this?
<Rich_LI-NY> Am I here?
<Rich_LI-NY> Xubuntu 6.10 Cant get sound to work corectly (noise) and cant get mic to work at all.  System says I have a Yahama OPL#-SA23 but  I have onboard sound on Intel AL440LX motherboard.   What can  I do to fix this?
<alnokta> if i plug a flash disk, will it appear automatically in /media?
<alnokta> any idea?
<R[a] ndom> dont think so
<R[a] ndom> but if should appear in thunar
<R[a] ndom> if you click on it in thunar it will mount it
<R[a] ndom> or you can mount it manually
<alnokta> how manually please?
<R[a] ndom> $sudo mount what where
<R[a] ndom> the problem is I'm not sure wht flash disks come up as..
<R[a] ndom> I usually mount external HDDs
<R[a] ndom> like "sudo mount /dev/sdd2 /media/ipod" for my pod
<R[a] ndom> you have to know the /dev entry that the flash disk comes up as
<R[a] ndom> http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/11637.html
<R[a] ndom> that seems to cover it
<alnokta> huh
<alnokta> cool
<alnokta> i just plugged it
<alnokta> and the folder opened :)
<alnokta> and an icon on the desktop
<Catoptromancy_> what was the bash command to find something
<Catoptromancy_> I use $find / doom2.wad
<Catoptromancy_> and it cant find
<Catoptromancy_> also $find / DOOM2.WAD
<Catoptromancy_> I know its there
<Catoptromancy_> is there a switch that ignores case?
<vidd_laptop> Catoptromancy_, did you try locate?
<Catoptromancy_> $locate / doom2.wad      ?
<Catoptromancy_> hey that works much better
<Catoptromancy_> heh
<vidd_laptop> Catoptromancy_, lol
<qudama> can i run xubuntu on my P II 350 Mhz, 96 RAM?
<Smygis_> qudama, Yes if you use the alternate installer. But it wont run fast.
<qudama> Smygis_: what's the minimum run for that?
<Smygis_> qudama, 64MB ram and like 300MHz
<qudama> Smygis_: thnx
<schlumpf-> hi i need a plugin for mozilla-firefox. plugin needet to play video/divx how are my chances to make it happen on xubuntu 7.04
<Catoptromancy_> schlumpf-, you needs libs
<schlumpf-> which one?
<Catoptromancy_> sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs totem-xine ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Catoptromancy_> thatll make nearly all media formats work
<schlumpf-> k thx
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy_: gstreamer is not necessary, and it would pull in half of gnome
<Catoptromancy_> hmmm
<schlumpf-> so?
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy_: better use the xine plugin for mozilla
<Catoptromancy_> I dont need gtreamers?
<Catoptromancy_> totem-xine?
<Catoptromancy_> what does gstreamer do anyway? will it cut out some media files if I dont have it?
<Catoptromancy_> schlumpf-, just try totem-xine
<Catoptromancy_> heh i know that much
<schlumpf-> he only found totem-mozilla?
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy_: gstreamer and xine are two possible backends for media players
<schlumpf-> will that do?
<Catoptromancy_> intersting
<Catoptromancy_> ill remove streamer and see what happens
<Catoptromancy_> ill guess ill have to look for xine compatible ones then
<Catoptromancy_> mp3s are broken
<Catoptromancy_> wmv works
<Catoptromancy_> Mp3 loads into xfmedia, looks like its going to work
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy_: installr libxine-extracodecs
<Catoptromancy_> but it should auto play, and when I click
<Catoptromancy_> Unable to play file.
<Catoptromancy_> Xfmedia was unable to play the selected file.  Be sure that the file exists and that you have permission to access it.
<Catoptromancy_> heh ok
<Catoptromancy_> TheSheep, seems I already have that
<Catoptromancy_>  libxine-extracodecs
<Catoptromancy_> err
<Catoptromancy_> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<Grey_Loki> Is there a way to somehow 'link' network interfaces? I'm trying to set up a game of Age of Empires II (via wine), but it sees my IP as 127.0.1.1, which I think might be 'lo', rather than 'rausb1'.
<Grey_Loki> !test
<ubotu> failed
<Grey_Loki> :(
<Catoptromancy_> !test
<ubotu> failed
<Catoptromancy_> heh
<mIgUeL_sAn> how to used the terminal in xubuntu
<Catoptromancy_> what do you want to do?
<mIgUeL_sAn> anyone pls.......
<Catoptromancy_> what do you want to do?
<Grey_Loki> Anyone got any thoughts on my question above? I was thinking about creating something like a 'symlink'? I'm not sure exactly what they are, though...
<Grey_Loki> newbie
<TheSheep> Grey_Loki: that's not really possible, I don't think, but wine should see the interfaces...
<Grey_Loki> Oops - wrong window
<mIgUeL_sAn> id like to use ssh
<TheSheep> mIgUeL_sAn: open a terminal and type 'ssh user@host'
<Grey_Loki> TheSheep, hmm. AoEII has a little 'IP' button you can click to get your local network address, and it reads 127.0.1.1. I thought that might mean that it's trying to use 127.0.1.1 as its own IP, and causing problems when I try to connect to a server hosted on a windows box (which I know works)
<mIgUeL_sAn> TheSheep: im opening the terminal but it keeps comin back to login screen
<Grey_Loki> mIgUeL_sAn, what do you mean by 'login screen'? The actual login screen you get when you first turn on your computer to log into Xubuntu?
<DaBeowulf> 'lo. What could it be that after every new boot/session I seem to have lost a few megabytes of space on my xubuntu partition?
<DaBeowulf> It's worrying me as it is very tiny to start with.
<DaBeowulf> Well, not lost I guess but filled with something.
<Pumpernickle> Logging and package caching could be the cause.
<DaBeowulf> Is there a way to search for all files created/modified after a certain time?
<DaBeowulf> And what is package caching? =o
<Pumpernickle> Sure, or at least sort of.  You can use `find` to find files that have a last modified timestamp later than a given time.
<Pumpernickle> As for package caching, by default anytime you install a new package, the .deb is cached on disk.
<DaBeowulf> And old ones don't get automatically deleted?
<Pumpernickle> No, you'd have to run `sudo apt-get clean` or manually remove them from /var/cache/apt/archives.
<DaBeowulf> Thanks a lot.
<DaBeowulf> I found the console makes it easy for people to find the basic commands btw. I didn't know the one to delete stuff was rm but when I could only boot in safe mode I found it out by trying stuff and it nudged me in the right direction. :)
<wuzzy79> I need help with configuring a live boot memory key... i want to set it so it will only boot to init 3 so i may script in a few commands.
<vaq> Hello, i have atheros card and im trying to configure kismet however i dont know which sourcetype i should use
<Eagle_101> Hello, what is the best way to figure out the signal strength of a wireless connection?
<AJ_Riddle> Hello
<AJ_Riddle> Ok, I just installed xubuntu last night on an old gateway PC
<AJ_Riddle> and it crashed and when I went to reboot
<AJ_Riddle> It says "Operating System Not Found"
<AlexTheGreat> Anyone know what to do...?
<Jester45> AlexTheGreat, did you finish the install before the crash?
<AlexTheGreat> oh yes
<AlexTheGreat> I had installed updates
<AlexTheGreat> and was setting up config files for proftpd
* AJRiddle slaps AlexTheGreat around a bit with a large trout
#xubuntu 2007-06-12
<emdash> i installed emacs, but when I type C-h i (to start info) then m Emacs, i do not have the main emacs manual installed
<emdash> searching for emacs in synaptic does not turn up an obvious emacs manual page
<emdash> *package
<emdash> what am I missing
<BelialMkII> Hey there, was wondering how i would ser xubuntu to use a USB headset for sound output, the speakers on this laptop are really bad, even if it is a command that has to be issued every time they are plugged in would be good
<crimsun> asoundconf set-default-card
<crimsun> see the output from `asoundconf list`
<BelialMkII> thanks crimsun
<crimsun> e.g., asoundconf set-default-card Headset
<crimsun> you'll then need to restart your sound app(s)
<BelialMkII> Brilliant, thanks again for the help
<crimsun> (an alternative is using pulseaudio and libasound2-plugins with pavucontrol)
<BelialMkII> I'll look into that
<ketrox> hello
<GrueTamer> hi
<ketrox> i'm trying to get xubuntu 7.04 running on an old p3
<ketrox> i installed it using the alternate cd
<emdash> cool
<ketrox> and now i can login with the login manager
<ketrox> but when i try to run some application
<ketrox> the xserver just restart
<ketrox> so i thougt maybe xfce was too heavy for the laptop
<ketrox> and tried to install fluxbox
<ketrox> but i cannot connect to the internet over usb with my router
<emdash> ummm
<emdash> it's not because of xfce
<emdash> which programs are yo utrying to run, what graphics card are you using
<ketrox> ?
<emdash> i can't help you with the usb problem...it may or may not be supported under linux
<ketrox> the graphik card is a Neomagic NM2380
<ketrox> it is supported
<ketrox> when i run dmesg
<ketrox> i see that the kernel recognize it
<cheeseboy> hi
<GrueTamer> hi
<ketrox> and make it to eth0
<cheeseboy> i have aproblem
<emdash> ketrox: oh, that's good
<GrueTamer> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<GrueTamer> hey, it almost applies :)
<ketrox> but when i try to do ifup eth0
<emdash> ketrox: but let's take things one at a time
<ketrox> it says ignore unknown device
<ketrox> ok edmash
<cheeseboy> im remote loggingin using xdmcp but the two pcs have different types of keyboard whatdo i do ?
<GrueTamer> you could use a layout of the other kind of keyboard layout and substitute keys, i dunno
<emdash> ketrox: it would help if you could put the x server errors into a paste bin
<GrueTamer> well, that might not work...but its something to try
<GrueTamer> youre sure that it doesnt work normally, right?
<emdash> ketrox: also, for the time being you might want to kill gdm and start x from the console
<ketrox> edmash i tried this too
<ketrox> but it is still the same thing
<emdash> ketrox: the proper way to do that is to <ctrl><alt>F1 to switch to the text console
<emdash> login, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<cheeseboy> so what do i do?
<emdash> then you can start x11 with startx
<ketrox> i did exactly that edmash still the same
<emdash> right
<emdash> but now can you put the errors into a pastebin so I can see them?
<ketrox> where should i look for xserver error
<ketrox> ?
<bulio_> I installed automatix, and got non-free codecs
<emdash> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bulio_> but I still cant play mp3s in rhythmbox
<cheeseboy> help??
<bulio_> trying to play one crashes rhythmbox
<bulio_> but amarok and xmms work fine
<crimsun> amarok uses libxine1-ffmpeg, which depends on libmad0
<crimsun> xmms includes its own mpg123-based plugin
<cheeseboy> help
<cheeseboy> please
<cheeseboy> im remote loggingin using xdmcp but the two pcs have different types of keyboard whatdo i do ?
<bulio_> crimsun, what do I need for rhythmbox then?
<emdash> ketrox: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<emdash> ketrox: use pastebin.ca btw, do NOT paste it into the channel
<vidd> cheeseboy, when you say "two differenttypes of keyboards" what do you mean?
<crimsun> bulio_: either gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 or gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<cheeseboy> ones laptop ones pc keyboard
<vidd> like one us english, and the other spanish (or someother language) and the keys are nothing alike?
<cheeseboy> like if itype sudo on other keyboard its s4d6
<vidd> oh....turn the num lock off on the laptop
<bulio_> I have -ugly installed
<ketrox> i'm trying to cop the file to an usb stick so how can i do it from the terminal ?
<cheeseboy> thnx vidd
<vidd> no problem
<crimsun> bulio_: so remove -ugly and install the other
<crimsun> bulio_: then restart rhythmbox and see if you can reproduce the symptom.  If so, file a bug.
<bulio_> ok
<bulio_> I have both actually
<vidd> cheeseboy, do you have your desktop set up so that it turns the num lock on automatically when starting x?
<cheeseboy> vidd im not sure but it was on
<vidd> well...i knew it was on when i notice it was substituting "4" for "u" and "6" for "o"
<vidd> but the question is...did you deliberately take extra steps to forse your desktop to automatically turn the num lock on at boot....or did this happen because you accedentally hit the <fn> instead of the <shift> when doing something
<vidd> ...or <alt>.....or <cntrl>....
<ketrox> emdash http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25172/
<ketrox> emdash are u still here ?
<vidd_laptop> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<mscdex> is it possible to download all necessary drivers and/or apps for connecting up a scanner (HP scanjet 5300 to be exact) so that I can install them on another PC offline?
<kalikiana> mscdex, Of course. You can download debian packages or tarballs and copy them via any medium.
<vidd_laptop> !init.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about init.d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vidd_laptop> how do you add something like rbot to init.d?
<Jester45> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Jester45> vidd, use rc.locla
<mscdex> kalikiana: Where might I find them? Also, a major concern of mine is dependencies, is there a way I can make sure I have all that I need for the offline PC?
<kalikiana> mscdex, For everything provided directly by ubuntu, I suggest http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for a start. You can see the dependencies of each package there.
<vidd_laptop> *wave* cellofellow
<cellofellow> hello
<cellofellow> vidd: I may have a use for some of your webspace. I need something that would simulate the controls I'd have on a two-bit host. FTP, PHP5, and phpMyAdmin. I need to install Drupal on a server the "hard way", without using the deb package.
<cellofellow> This is for my schools website.
<cellofellow> vidd_laptop: ^^^^
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow, come to #viddandme
<cellofellow> ok
<Chikubu> hi pplz
<Chikubu> what is the best app to add to control wireless conections?
<Pumpernickel> wifi-radar
<Chikubu> ha! was looking right at that
<Chikubu> thnx
<Chikubu> i wanna share a printer wireless, any gotcha's to look out for?
<slurpee> xubuntu rox0r
<kalikiana> XFCE4.4 rox even more :P
<kalikiana> But rox doesn't rock at all.
<slurpee> xfce4.4 is what xubuntu is currently running ?
<malcolmb> ya
<slurpee> what cool applications/utills do you recommend for xubuntu ?
<slurpee> i have it running on a pretty old compaq presario.....it has been stable for about a month now
<malcolmb> you have any apps in mind?
<malcolmb> have you visited the xfce wiki?
<kalikiana> slurpee, http://wiki.xfce.org/recommendedapps
<malcolmb> there you go
<slurpee> sweet site
<slurpee> what wiki software is that ?
<j1mc> slurpee: what the site?
<slurpee> yea
<feliciano> Hi... I got a problem And I cant run "services"... I need how can I launch it from a terminal... may be if I run it like root it works...
<tonyyarusso> feliciano: what specifically are you trying to run?
<vidd_laptop> sudo services-admin
<feliciano> thanks but doesnt work too
<feliciano> this is my problem
<feliciano> (services-admin:4802): Liboobs-WARNING **: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<feliciano> (services-admin:4802): Liboobs-WARNING **: OobsSession object hasn't connected to the bus, cannot register OobsObject
<feliciano> (services-admin:4802): Liboobs-CRITICAL **: run_message: assertion `oobs_session_get_connected (priv->session)' failed
<feliciano> (services-admin:4802): Liboobs-CRITICAL **: oobs_session_get_platform: assertion `priv->connection != NULL' failed
* mode/#xubuntu [+o maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* feliciano was kicked off #xubuntu by maxamillion (spamming the channel will not be tollerated, you are welcome to come back if you comply with this)
* mode/#xubuntu [-o maxamillion]  by maxamillion
<feliciano> sorry about the paste
<feliciano> this is my problem when I try to run services... please see it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25189/
<maxamillion> feliciano: its alright, sorry for the kick ... it was pre-mature, i've just been on edge lately ... you really didn't do anything wrong, i should have warned first
<maxamillion> feliciano: ok, lemme take a look at the paste
<Pumpernickel> DBUS doesn't seem to be running, or at least running but incorrectly configured.
* maxamillion waits for his uber-slow internet connection to load pastebin
<feliciano> Pumpernickel I guess I unable it by mistake... how can I enable again??
<maxamillion> ah, yes ... i think dbus failed to load at boot ... or something killed it, it crashed, etc.
<feliciano> maxamillion... dont worry about the kick
<maxamillion> :)
<feliciano> maxamillion... any idea to enable it?
<maxamillion> feliciano: uhmm... did you disable it?
<feliciano> maxamillion... by mistake... I guess yes
<maxamillion> feliciano: ok, just a moment
<feliciano> maxamillion... thnaks
<maxamillion> feliciano: i can't seem to find any good info on how to re-enable it, so we are going to do it the round about way ... do you use apt-get or aptitude for package management?
<Pumpernickel> It should be possible to enable it in services admin.
<feliciano> maxamillion, I found it
<Pumpernickel> There's also /etc/init.d/dbus, I believe.
<feliciano> if you wanna now I do this..
<feliciano> run sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start
<feliciano> and then I run services-admin
<feliciano> And then enable dbus again
<maxamillion> feliciano: right, but if you removed it somewhere then it won't restart when you reboot the machine ... unless you just killed the service and not actually removed it from an init somewhere
<feliciano> maxamillion... I disable it while I desable others services... by mistake..
<maxamillion> but yes .... "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start" would start the service, but it won't replace it in a runtime level init config
<maxamillion> feliciano: oh, ok ... i misunderstood what you had done, yes ... that command will work
<feliciano> maxamillion... I going to reboot And see if all come back to normally
<maxamillion> feliciano: okies, we will be here
<feliciano> maxamillion, Pumpernickel.. thanks a lot
<maxamillion> anytime
<feliciano> All right buddies!!!
<feliciano> thanks again
<feliciano> just another question... I guess I see something failed in the boot... Where is the log file of the boot??
<maxamillion> anytime
<Pumpernickel> `dmesg`
<Chikubu> question about the add/remove apps, i removed an app giving me problems, and re-added it, i noticed it didnt download, so it must be parked in temp directory or cache someplace, is this something i should clear out periodicly?
<maxamillion> Chikubu: /var/cache/apt/ ... but just because it doesn't download shouldn't change anything, apt does an md5sum on the downloaded package so every download is literally identical in data
<feliciano> can I tell you something is not and question? Is more than a help
<feliciano> for me of course
<Chikubu> ok, just wondeing if it would fill up over time
<Chikubu> how does networking determine host names? i can ping one pc on network by name, but the otheronly by ip
<Chikubu> maybe because one is set as ad hoc gateway running ics
<Chikubu> ive spent hours making a usb wirless adaptor see my access point connected to my router, with dchp turned off using ics and its "router" function
<Chikubu> but it works!
<vidd_laptop> Chikubu, it determines it by internal DNS
<maxamillion> feliciano: sure
<Chikubu> mostly...
<maxamillion> Chikubu: you can add them statically to /etc/hosts if you use static ips on anything, but otherwise yes ... it is determined via the internal DNS
<feliciano> maxamillion.. dont worry its just I'm doing a blog in spanish to help xubuntu users more newbies than me :D and I need if you know some xubuntu webs where I can find some tips
<Chikubu> ok ill consider the host file
<Chikubu> my next thing im working on is getting shares working through the wireless connection
<feliciano> maxamillion.. btw www.xubuntuchile.wordpress.com
<Chikubu> not sure what samba's gonna make out of the wireless thing
<vidd_laptop> the router functionality will pass the domain name of the computer with the internet connection to allthe other computers in your network...because they need to know where to get thier dns from
<Chikubu> the router is software atm, widows ics
<maxamillion> feliciano: www.xubuntu.org is a good place to start, there is also http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/, and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<vidd_laptop> so i can assume that the computer with the internet connction is the one you can ping by mane?
<Chikubu> yes
<feliciano> maxamillion...nice... tnx
<maxamillion> feliciano: anytime
<Chikubu> its the gateway the xubuntu system is using via the wireless via the router acting as a hub via the dial up
<vidd_laptop> Chikubu, the router functionality i spoke about can be either hardware or software
<Chikubu> just telling you its software atm
<vidd_laptop> i knew it was software....
<vidd_laptop> cuzz you said "ad hock"
<Chikubu> k lol
<Chikubu> i need to bone up on command line commands for configuring the network or view it
<feliciano> maxamillion  xubuntu.wordpress.com is out date?? dont run anymore??
<maxamillion> feliciano: oh... hadn't noticed
<vidd_laptop> its there.....
<vidd_laptop> just hasnt been updated since september of last year
<feliciano> vidd_laptop... I think nobody going to write there anymore...
<maxamillion> feliciano: i know the author, i will speak with him about updating more
<feliciano> maxamillion... I wait some news :P Now I'm going to bed... see you tomorrow guys
<maxamillion> night night
<vidd_laptop> maxamillion, who is the author?
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: i am pretty sure its josh
<maxamillion> cellofellow: ping
<vidd_laptop> cellofellow ?
<vidd_laptop> i need some assistance with setting up a mail server
<vidd_laptop> can you recomend some reading material?
<vidd_laptop> i want to use post-fix, and to set up webmail
<maxamillion> uhmm... not off the top of my head
<maxamillion> lemme check something
<Pumpernickel> http://www.postfix.org/documentation.html ^_^
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: and for pleasant user interface, try out http://roundcube.net/
<Chikubu> does xubuntu have software firewall enabled by default?
<tonyyarusso> !firewall | Chikubu
<ubotu> Chikubu: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<sigmamu188> maxamillion:  just got back from egypt
<sigmamu188> maxamillion: whats the offtopic?
<maxamillion> sigmamu188: #xubuntu-offtopic
<Chikubu> lol was just typing that commadn in to see what it did, didnt know it was firewall
<Chikubu> ill check out firestarter then,thnx
<Chikubu> i know that ubuntu uses diffrent desktop environment, should i avoid apps for that environment?
<tonyyarusso> Gnome and XFCE use the same toolkit, so they're very interoperable (just a question of installing extra libraries sometimes), KDE stuff will run fine on Xubuntu as well, and depending on who you ask it may or may not make a difference.
<vidd_laptop> no...you can even install kde apps if ya want
<maxamillion> Chikubu: firestarter is really nice
* vidd_laptop likes firestarter
<maxamillion> kde apps are slower because it has to pull in kde-libs and qt-libs into ram
<Chikubu> ah good cause im downloading a kde app now and all its dependancies
<maxamillion> Chikubu: yeah, it will work .. but you will probably notice it will load more slowly than most other apps
<maxamillion> interesting bug i recently learned about in aptitude ... there are interesting inconsistencies between the UI and the CLI modes of aptitude
<Chikubu> but the app loads the libraries at run time, they arent loaded at boot right?
<maxamillion> Chikubu: right
<Chikubu> ok that was my concern, just installing them would cause overall peformance hit, i can handle per application hit
<maxamillion> Chikubu: there is a place in xfce you can tell xfce to load "kde support" at login time, but you generally want to leave that unchecked
<Chikubu> ok
<maxamillion> Chikubu: yeah, it will only be a per application performance hit
* vidd_laptop is going to bed
<maxamillion> night vidd_laptop
<Chikubu> this wireless access point confuzzes me, i gave it a static ip, its working in xubunto, but what if another wirless adaptor wants to connect to it? they can both use the same ip, does the access point manage sharing of the one ip somehow?
<maxamillion> Chikubu: 2 wifi adapters on the same machine?
<j1mc> hi maxamillion
<Chikubu> no i mean the access point has been assigned a static ip, on the xubunto machine ive given the usb wireless adaptor that ip to find the wireless network, if i put another wireless adaptor on another machine, and pointed it to that ip, wouldnt that be a conflict?
<Chikubu> i didnt wordd that well
<j1mc> Chikubu: so having the same IP address point to two machines?
<j1mc> or even just have it point to two adapters?
<Chikubu> thats what i dont understand
<j1mc> yeah...  i'm not sure i understand by reading your description.
<Chikubu> the access point you connect straight to wired router (acting as hub here) or right into lan card to configure via webbrowser, i assigned the acces point a static ip
<Chikubu> so you bring in a pc with a wireless adapter, it communicates with the access point, using the static ip of the access point i assume
<Chikubu> doesnt seem like it leaves much room for another pc with wireless adapter to come in and use that one ip
<Chikubu> unless the access point is doing something i dont understand yet
<Chikubu> i guess i dont understand how the gateway works completly yet, ill read
<AlexTheGreat> hello
<Jester45> hi
<Jester45> and bye everyone
<jrsims> weird. when I go to use lynx and open google.com, suddenly a gui text editor opens with the page contents of google.com. Why is that happening?
<dga> can anyone recommend a decent-looking terminal font?
<Pumpernickel> Monospace, 9pt, green on black background.
<SniZ> xubuntu is good for ibm x31 laptop?
<Pumpernickel> Should be fine.
<SniZ> and i can use something like network manager live desktop applet?
<Pumpernickel> If you're looking for a wifi management tool, wifi-radar is decent.
<SniZ> .
<SniZ> mmm.....
<MaxFrames> hello
<Catoptromancy> hey hey
* MaxFrames is upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04 and has logged in just in case of problems :P
<MaxFrames> after the upgrade, will my settings stay (example: I've customized the panels)
<MaxFrames> ?
<predaeus> MaxFrames, they should. Sometimes things get messy. But basically they should stay. That is the idea of upgrading.
<predaeus> MaxFrames, depending on what way of upgrading you chose, the application might ask if it should keep the configuration for an application or use the new one provided with the package.
<Catoptromancy> A little trick i figured
<Catoptromancy> backup all your hidden files/folders in /home/
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> I reformatted and put them back in. Didnt even need to sign-in to forums
<Catoptromancy> panels and everything was just like how i had it
<MaxFrames> i guess there is no way to pause the upgrade process and put the PC into standby? It will take another 1:45 hours and I have to leave in 2 hours
<MaxFrames> and i will come back only thursday
<predaeus> MaxFrames, it might be possible if it is still downloading packages, not instlaling yet.
<MaxFrames> it's already installing big time :P
<predaeus> MaxFrames, if so, it should pick up from where it left next time. Because apt caches downloaded packages. so they must not be downloaded again.
<predaeus> oh well then better leave it running. might mess something up. not sure.
<MaxFrames> it's accelerating... now it says 50 minutes left... let's hope it's right :)
<woot> if I go use dialup setting under applications >> system >> network I can set it up to use aol right? thinking about switching to netzero
<woot> anything I should know about using dialup with xubuntu?
<zoppo> hello?
<redmonkey> hi
<redmonkey> i cant run thunderbird anymore. i recieve an segmentation fault as soon as i start it :(
<redmonkey> only root is able to run it without crashing it
<redmonkey> i also tried to delete /home/myname/.mozilla-thunderbird completely. but it didnt help
<redmonkey> what else could i try?
<redmonkey> *sigh*
<redmonkey> hello? are you sitting on your hands? :)
<predaeus> redmonkey, what did you do?
<redmonkey> actually i don't know. nothing as far as i know..
<redmonkey> i ran a little python program that crashed my whole system. i had to turn out my computer to reset
<redmonkey> but all filesystems are ok. i checked them with fsck
<predaeus> so mozilla-thunderbird does not run, but sudo mozilla-thunderbird does?
<redmonkey> exactly
<redmonkey> i created a new user to test if i can run thunderbird with it. but it didnt work either. only root is able to run thunderbird
<redmonkey> i really dont get it
<predaeus> try ddd mozilla-thunderbird to get an idea where it crashes.
<predaeus> or gdb
<predaeus> gdb mozilla-thunderbird
<predaeus> ah,, no that does not work its a script
<redmonkey> "/usr/bin/mozilla-thunderbird": not in executable format: File format not recognized
<predaeus> yes I saw that :-(
<redmonkey> i run mozilla-thunderbird from a terminal. then it starts, shows the thunderbird main window for a second and closes it right after. then it displays this message in the terminal:
<redmonkey> DOUBLE-CLICK: 300 --> -1 THRESHOLD: 8 --> -1 Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<predaeus> what python script did you run? did you run it as root?
<redmonkey> it was called pyracerz and i didnt run it as root
<predaeus> was it from the repos?
<redmonkey> yes
<predaeus> hm then it shouldnt be intrusive or anything
<predaeus> eh I mean harmful
<predaeus> hm in /usr/bin/mozilla-thunderbird is an option for enabling debugging, you could try that.
<predaeus> maybe it's just for the script though
<redmonkey> how do i enable it?
<predaeus> gksudo mousepad /usr/bin/mozilla-thunderbird    then look for the line     "set -x" and remove the # infront to enable it. add the # later again.
<predaeus> but I fear that is just for debugging the script that launches the thunderbird binary
<predaeus> you can still try to reinstall thunderbird.
<redmonkey> i did. didnt help :(
<predaeus> hm
<bobslaede> hey, is there a better tool for changing keyboard layouts (like the keyboard settings gnome has), as it seems my U.S layout isn't that sane..
<predaeus> aha DOUBLE-CLICK: 300 --> -1 THRESHOLD: 8 --> -1 + exitcode=0
<predaeus> says that here too but runs fine
<predaeus> with debugging enabled like I said above, I can see that line too
<predaeus> this is totally weird
<predaeus> also if run like this   /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/run-mozilla.sh /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/mozilla-thunderbird-bin     it prints that line too
<predaeus> but runs fine always
<predaeus> hm it always prints that line it seems, or I just caused it to somehow. but it runs fine apart from that.
<redmonkey> if i try to run /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/run-mozilla.sh
<redmonkey> it says
<redmonkey> run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute .
<predaeus> yea add the second part after.  /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/run-mozilla.sh /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/mozilla-thunderbird-bin       but it doesnt make a difference
<predaeus> "/usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/run-mozilla.sh /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/mozilla-thunderbird-bin"
<redmonkey> ahh
<redmonkey> ok, same error... Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<predaeus> basically it seems like that error is usual. but the segfault is not...hm
<predaeus> weird what could cause it to change DOUBLE-CLICK: 300 --> -1 THRESHOLD: 8 --> -1 + exitcode=0 to DOUBLE-CLICK: 300 --> -1 THRESHOLD: 8 --> -1 Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<predaeus> redmonkey, probably ask in #ubuntu-mozillateam   but there are not many people there
<MaxFrames> hello
<redmonkey> ok, i'll try my luck in there.. thanks for everythings, predaeus!
<predaeus> redmonkey, no problem I hope they can help and somebody is around
<predaeus> redmonkey, also try #ubuntu there is more people there and this is not limited to xubuntu
<MaxFrames> the 7.04 upgrade went all bad... the system logs me in, shows me the desktop for a couple of seconds, then the display becomes garbaged and after a few seconds i'm presented with the logon screen again, and i'm stuck in this loop :(
<MaxFrames> i can't use the system no more :(
<MaxFrames> pls help
<MaxFrames> .....
<MaxFrames> please tell me how can i fix this with emergency xterm mode
<predaeus> MaxFrames, look through dmesg, /var/log/syslog  /var/log/xorglog (?) and so on for hints on what is going wrong
<MaxFrames> how do i set the desktop resolution and refresh rate via command line?
<Catoptromancy_> How would I be able to print with an WindowXP computer on the printer
<Catoptromancy_> I can already print XP to XP from my dual boot
<predaeus> !cups | Catoptromancy_
<ubotu> Catoptromancy_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<predaeus> MaxFrames, you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (make a backup first) to chagne resolutions etc.
<assasukasse> hi everyone,
<assasukasse> i have a small problem
<assasukasse> i am going to install xubuntu at a friend pc
<assasukasse> he uses a netgear ethernet modem
<assasukasse> how can i configure it?
<assasukasse> is there anything for DSL ethernet modem?
<tuxcrafter> hello gys
<tuxcrafter> guys
<tuxcrafter> does any of you use oowriter
<tuxcrafter> does copy paste of a image in a odt document works
<tuxcrafter> you can try it in the odt document itself
<tuxcrafter> just cut it
<tuxcrafter> and try to past it back
<tuxcrafter> because here it does not work
<tuxcrafter> and on fedora it does
<alnokta> i installed sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-perl2 ..but perl files aren't working when i try them... (in /var/www/) .. any idea if there is another thing i need to do?
<predaeus> tuxcrafter, works fine here
<tuxcrafter> predaeus: ok than its again some strange local bug
<predaeus> tuxcrafter, just created new document (never saved it) inserted image from file and copy pasted it with ctrl-c/v
<predaeus> tuxcrafter, you will have to hit enter a few times or place the cursor somewhere else, or the pasted image will exactly overlap with the source image of course :-)
<tuxcrafter> predaeus: cut paste
<tuxcrafter> i tried exactly what you dit
<tuxcrafter> did
<tuxcrafter> and it did not work
<tuxcrafter> so local bug
<tuxcrafter> i can try remvoe the .openoffice.org files
<tuxcrafter> and try with fresh settings
<tuxcrafter> /remove/rename
<predaeus> if it is a huge document it might mess/fight with the image layouts, maybe its on next page or something
<predaeus> hm, nevermind
<tuxcrafter> now it works
<tuxcrafter> sucks
<predaeus> weird
<tuxcrafter> what setting could it be
<tuxcrafter> i hate this
<tuxcrafter> got the same problem with firefox
<tuxcrafter> after few moths it just start falling apart
<tuxcrafter> standby it does still not work
<predaeus> tuxcrafter, if it is not limited to ooffice it might be a problem with xfwm or xfce in general, maybe ask in #xfce too.
<tuxcrafter> yea but if you cant reproduce it i don't have a change
<tuxcrafter> predaeus: i found the problem!!
<tuxcrafter> try adding the xfce panel clipboard manager please
<tuxcrafter> and then cut past
<tuxcrafter> stange
<Ohzie> Oh man I love xfce. :D
<Ohzie> gnome left me wanting something
<Ohzie> KDE left me wanting pain in my face
<tuxcrafter> predaeus: sometimes it works and somethime it doesn't
<Pinkle_Rose> hello
<Pinkle_Rose> i try to set shortcut to exaile with command: http_proxy="http://proxy.telsten.com:3128" exaile
<Pinkle_Rose> i try to set shortcut to exaile with command:
<Pinkle_Rose> http_proxy="http://proxy.telsten.com:3128" exaile
<Pinkle_Rose> when i run it i get error
<Pinkle_Rose> but when i type it in console program starts
<Pinkle_Rose> how to use it in shortcut?
<tuxcrafter> predaeus: thanks for testing, it is a clipman problem
<tuxcrafter> i killed the clipman and now everyting is working
<predaeus> g
<tuxcrafter> i put the clipman back with with normal managing enabled
<predaeus> probably file a bug to help them out, if it is not filed yet
<tuxcrafter> and it seems to work again
<tuxcrafter> predaeus: clipman has more problems
<tuxcrafter> if it cant handle the input data it can freeze
<tuxcrafter> predaeus: but I cant reproduce it
<tuxcrafter> but do now how to solve it (pkill *clipman*
<tuxcrafter> :-P\
<predaeus> you could file it anyway, so they know something is wrong. they can just close the report if they want anyway.
<tuxcrafter> predaeus: when i got some more concreet info about the problem i will make a report
<tuxcrafter> other guestion: how do i mount a movie.iso without having to use sudo rights?
<predaeus> tuxcrafter, I think you can't. But you can unpack the .iso and probably run the contained movie file.
<predaeus> tuxcrafter, unpacking works with double click with file-roller
<tuxcrafter> predaeus: thats no good news, totem-xine under ubuntu can just play iso movies
<tuxcrafter> but under xubuntu i have to mount damm
<predaeus> just install totem
<predaeus> then
<tuxcrafter> i do this with a automated script but its still need sudo right for the mount command
<tuxcrafter> predaeus: i use totem-xine under xubuntu too
<predaeus> ah
<predaeus> hm no idea sorry
<alnokta> any idea?
<h377r1d3r> Hi
<h377r1d3r> erm... why as a user i can't eject cd ?
<Eagle_101> should be able to
<h377r1d3r> i can sudo eject in xterm
<Pumpernickel> alnokta: You would need to configure apache to load it and use it to parse perl files.
<h377r1d3r> but that's not how it should work
<h377r1d3r> A, btw Xubuntu RoCkS and KiCkS AsS; i have tried ubuntu and kubuntu, but xubuntu is just briliant :D
<Pumpernickel> tuxcrafter: `pmount`
<tuxcrafter> Pumpernickel: i am looking at that right know but it talks about devices a lot
<Pumpernickel> Is that unexpected? o_O
<tuxcrafter> Pumpernickel: pmount -o loop ubuntu-7.04-server-i386.iso iso/
<tuxcrafter> pmount: invalid option -- o
<tuxcrafter> i think i make a topic on the forum for this one
<Pumpernickel> hm, bug 18078
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 18078 in pmount "Allow user mount of ISO on loop device?" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/18078
<tuxcrafter> Pumpernickel: yes i read it before :-P
<alnokta> Pumpernickel, all right, any webpage on that? thanks
<tuxcrafter> i give up i will just add mount to the sudoers file
<tuxcrafter> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2829478#post2829478
<tuxcrafter> how do i solve this :-D
<tuxcrafter> E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<tuxcrafter> how do i clear the state information of apt-get
<tuxcrafter> sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq virtualbox
<tuxcrafter> got it
<tuxcrafter> :-D
<tuxcrafter> i have to leave the channel now, thanks for the help guys
<Ohzie> How do I tell what version of xfce I have?
<Ohzie> Oh nevermind I found it
<Ohzie> =)
<assasukasse> hi everyone, why i can't install xubuntu with 192mb RAM?
<assasukasse> with 230Mb can i run Xubuntu? i tried to install on a 192machine and it hangs at installation..
<TheSheep> assasukasse: use the alternate cd, the live cd needs more ram
<assasukasse> TheSheep: im downloading it now..230 is enough for livecd?
<TheSheep> assasukasse: ram, yes, disk space -- you'll need some 2-3GB at the minimum
<assasukasse> i've 40Gb disk space
<assasukasse> i partitioned like this: /boot 240mb / 10gb /home rest
<woot> I have this modem "nVidia Corporation nForce3 Audio (rev a2)" its a winmodem I'm told and someone said back in 2004 there was a patched smartlink modem driver that worked for it
<woot> that is only info I have, don't know if its working, never used dial up, and scan modem on dialup howto isn't working
<woot> site is down
<woot> I'm just going to try peng
<BFTD> I need a completely Linux compatible wireless adapter
<BFTD> is there a better front end to desktop-effects?
<alnokta> you want better desktop-effects? i wanna disable them
<feliciano> Hi.. I'm using only xubuntu... finally I delete windows of my PC.. But I have a 20Gb partition with files, mp3, vides and docs.. its  fat32 and I want to know if are there another best file system to format it... I only use ext3 by default when install xubuntu...
<hyper__ch> hiho
<technel> Is it just me or is the Xubuntu download mirror down? http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/xubuntu/7.04/release/
<hyper_ch> technel: use another one
<technel> Also, just to confirm: If I have an ATI card, it is basically impossible to have transparent panels? (Seriously, GNOME does it no problem...even fluxbox can do it)
<technel> hyper_ch, non-US?
<hyper_ch> technel: if they are working they are faster than non-working-US ones ;)
<technel> heh
<hyper_ch> and ify ou use d4x
<hyper_ch> you can change the download url anytime
<hyper_ch> if the file is the same
<technel> hyper_ch, Cool, thanks
<hyper_ch> technel: or you could try bittorrent
<technel> hyper_ch, Yeah, tried that. I have a lot of problems with Azureus
<hyper_ch> I use ktorrent :)
<technel> Seriously, I have been using it >1 year and it will work for ~2 hours, then it goes to 0kb download, then I change port, it works, it's nasty
<technel> and don't even point me to that monster of a NAT Problem article
<technel> I have read it at least 10 times
<technel> ugh
<technel> anyway
<hyper_ch> technel: have you tried ktorrent?
<technel> hyper_ch, Nope
<feliciano> and transmission??
<hyper_ch> works fine for me but uses quite cpu and ram....
<technel> I will check out those two
<Pumpernickel> Take a look at Deluge, while you're at it.
<feliciano> Pumpernickel.. I try deluge.. but always it crush down
<technel> meanwhile d4x isn't downloading from a european mirror either :(
<feliciano> Pumpernickel.. and then never run again
<Jester45> azureus? i use that
<technel> deluge has a nice logo :P
<technel> Jester45, Does it work?
<hyper_ch> well, for ktorrent to be really fast you will need to allow UPnP
<Jester45> yea it works
<hyper_ch> or someone said he likes utorrent best through wine
<feliciano> but ktorrent install libraries from kde... yep?
<Jester45> i love utorrent but not in wine... it looks out of place
<technel> hyper_ch, I read on Azureus's wiki that if you have a hardware router like mine you should disable UPnP
<Pumpernickel> feliciano: It does have a few bugs.  I had a few crashes like that; it's very sensitive about locale settings and won't work if there's any inconsistency.
<Jester45> technel, i have it enabled but it doesnt matter becuase im in the DMZ
<feliciano> Pumpernickel.. saddly
<hyper_ch> technel: ok... then follow that...
<technel> I also read that my router (BEFSR41) inherently has problems with torrents or something
<technel> then I did a firmware upgrade and it didn't work at all
<technel> and Linksys basically gave me the finger when I asked for support
<technel> ah d4x does work niecly
<hyper_ch> technel: what linksys router?
<technel> hyper_ch, BEFSR41
<hyper_ch> technel: is it support by openwrt?
<technel> hyper_ch, Never used that?
<hyper_ch> technel: it's an opensource router software... much more configurable than the default one... I have it on my linksys
<technel> hyper_ch, According to their wiki they only support WRT* routers (not BF*)
<hyper_ch> technel: well, a great many routers are supported... there were chances that yours was supported also
<technel> hyper_ch, I seriously have no idea why Azureus doesn't work though. I have read through the wiki pages and followed the steps so many times, it's insane
<technel> drove me to the point of insanity, heh
<TheSheep> gui torrent clients are an abomination anyways :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: why?
<hyper_ch> well, I had azureus on windoze and that worked...
<alnokta> Deluge is very nice for linux
<alnokta> utorrent for windows
<technel> yeah, utorrent is great
<hyper_ch> or utorrent for wine :)
<technel> wine is a mess to get working
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: because you cannot leave it on a detached screen on a server and just switch off your home box
<alnokta> though deluge would need speed limits per torrent
<alnokta> TheSheep, can i actually switch my home box?
<alnokta> if i run a script through ssh?
<TheSheep> alnokta: switch off
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: ah I see :)
<TheSheep> alnokta: man screen
<alnokta> yes, cut power :)
<alnokta> thanks .. that would be nice
<TheSheep> alnokta: http://jmcpherson.org/screen.html
<technel> Curious: What IRC chat programs do you guys use?
<feliciano> where can I change the size of the border of clearlooks theme?? the border where apear the title of the windows
<feliciano> technel... xchat here
<godless> Hi, can I burn a bin/cue with xfburn
<godless> ?
<godless> technel:  irssi
<hyper_ch> stupid me, I just erased the wrong partition
<TheSheep> godless: .bin are usually just direct images of the whole cd or single cd tracks. the information on how they are structured is in the .cue file. if it's a whole disk, you can just burn the .bin file directly as if it was an iso
<godless> TheSheep:  Yeah, I binchunked it into an iso
<godless> but xfburn is not burning :/
<godless> it just pops up 'operation finished' right away
<Catoptromancy> yup
<Catoptromancy> my xfburn does that
<godless> I haven't booted windows in months, don't fail me now xfburn :(
<godless> Catoptromancy:  can you suggest an alternative?
<aanderse> has anyone here used epdfview program?
<Catoptromancy> K3b works great , but you need alot of KDE libs
<Catoptromancy> K3b is the best I think
<godless> I guess I can take the hit while I'm burning and just close it afterwards...
<Catoptromancy> I think I may have to reinstall all that KDE stuff
<godless> hm
<godless> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Burn_Iso_with_Right-click_in_Thunar
<octoberdan> I've customized my desktop pannels completely and some where along the line got rid of the "Applications" menu
<octoberdan> How do I get that back?
<octoberdan> I'm actually just using XFCE and never formally installed xubuntu, but rather install bit by bit as I need the stuff
<octoberdan> Right now I'm following a tutorial on using thunar/fuse to browse a network
<octoberdan> The tutorial says "click XFCE's Application menu" which I do not have
<octoberdan> So I guess the question is, how do I get that menu
<octoberdan> Ah, I think the problem is that I have it, and know how to access it, it just has different items since I didn't install xubuntu
<octoberdan> How do I get the xubuntu items?
<octoberdan> but I don't want to install extra bloat or overwrite my precious xfce configurations?
<godless> octoberdan:  what are you looking for within the menu?
<godless> if you right click on the panel and add new item the last option should be xfce menu
<godless> I believe that's the menu you want
<octoberdan> "In XFCE Applications -> System -> Users and Groups"
<alnokta> (i.e. without sending nasty signals to processes that don't deserve it) hehe
<octoberdan> godless: That doesn't seem to have what is described in it
<octoberdan> also need "In XFCE's Applications -> System -> Shared Folders. "
<octoberdan> If I install xubuntu, willl it erase my configuration?
<octoberdan> For pannel layout?
<godless> might do
<octoberdan> and launchers
<octoberdan> It took me forever to get it the way I like it
<alnokta> TheSheep, how to close a window?
<godless> there should be a command you can enter to launch those apps, googling
<godless> octoberdan:  try xfce-setting-show
<alnokta> TheSheep, nevermind .. 'exit' closes it ;)
<godless> from a terminal
<octoberdan> godless: It doesn't have in it what I need
<godless> nope, sorry
<godless> er...
<octoberdan> I'm taking the plunge and install xubuntu
<godless> backup your ~/.config
<octoberdan> Right
<octoberdan> Oh god, that's tons of stuff!
<octoberdan> hmmm xubuntu-system-tools
<octoberdan> I think that's what I want
<octoberdan> aha! xubuntu-desktop once again evaded
<octoberdan> Added exactly what I nee
<octoberdan> d
<Jester45> how can i look at windows shares
<godless> sweet.
<godless> Jester45:  fuse or PyNetworkNeighborhood
<octoberdan> Jester45: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131&highlight=xubuntu
<blizz> hello hello
<blizz> is there a non-ugly looking qt3 theme package?
<ablomen> blizz, clearlooks ;)
<blizz> i can only find two gtk themes containing the name clearlooks, am i missing it? :)
<blizz> maybeee, kde-style-klearlook?
<ablomen> thats it :)
<blizz> arr, kdelibs dependency.. evil...
<ablomen> well that's what you get with kde/qt stuff ;)
<ablomen> just use only apps! ;)
<ablomen> *gtk apps
<blizz> there is that jabber client.. psi.. i like it! :)
<blizz> gaim's jabber support sucks + i know no good gtk jabber client
<crimsun> huh?
<crimsun> gajim?
<blizz> hell
<blizz> im such a noob sometimes
<blizz> crimsun: thank you so much, you may have changed my life by telling me about that wonderful client *lol*
<crimsun> np
<crimsun> I used to use that client consistently
<blizz> hmm, it's an almost perfect piece of software
<alnokta> TheSheep, screen is awesome, thanks
<emdash> if I compile and install custom gtk2 theme engines into /usr/local, how do I get gtk+ to load them?
#xubuntu 2007-06-13
<tanlaan> Hello everyone
<TheSheep> hi tanlaan
<equinoxe> hy there...
<TheSheep> hi equinoxe
<equinoxe> I've seen something strange
<tanlaan> Apparently I have distro 6.06, think I should do a distro upgrade to the newest 7.04 *I think*
<equinoxe> if I'm adding sudo
<equinoxe> in front of a launcher command
<equinoxe> I don't get any passwort promt
<tanlaan> have you already put it in once before?
<equinoxe> I can start a root terminal
<tanlaan> *in the session*
<TheSheep> equinoxe: sudo is a command line command, use gksu instead
<equinoxe> no
<tanlaan> you sure?
<tanlaan> as in you have used sudo before
<equinoxe> I'll reboot
<equinoxe> to test it
<equinoxe> again
<tanlaan> okk
<equinoxe> brb
<blizz> is there any reason why my flashplayer doesnt support fullscreen mode although it should according to the version number?
<blizz> http://www.adobe.com/devnet/flashplayer/articles/full_screen_mode.html
<TheSheep> blizz: maybe it's about the windows version?
<equinoxe> I'm back.... sudo in launcher stuff
<equinoxe> after reboot, everything seems ok
<equinoxe> I just can't remember what I did
<TheSheep> equinoxe: better use gksu instead of sudo
<blizz> http://labs.adobe.com/wiki/index.php/Flash_Player:9:Update:Full-Screen_Mode:Demos (it says linux updated shipped, but doesnt state if fullscreen mode was included)
<blizz> hmm
<equinoxe> It's not about me
<equinoxe> :)
<equinoxe> I can use gksu
<equinoxe> but I do not want anyone else
<equinoxe> to use sudo
<equinoxe> and break things :)
<equinoxe> I suppose I entered the root
<equinoxe> password at least once
<TheSheep> equinoxe: well, sudo will ask you for your password only the first time
<equinoxe> until it happend
<TheSheep> equinoxe: then after some time
<tanlaan> haha
<equinoxe> :)
<tanlaan> thats what I thought
<equinoxe> oh well
<TheSheep> equinoxe: I think 2 minutes or minute, or something like that
<blizz> Flash Player 9.0.31.0 for Linux includes all of the features from Flash Player 9.0.28.0 except for windowless mode and full-screen mode.
<equinoxe> it seems odd to me
<blizz> hooray.
<equinoxe> I had ubuntu installed
<equinoxe> until today
<equinoxe> when I swtched to xubuntu
<equinoxe> and... it just promted me
<equinoxe> for everything
<TheSheep> equinoxe: it's the same in ubuntu
<equinoxe> hope so.
<Catoptromancy> http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/1554/xfmediascreenshotny3.png
<Catoptromancy> All other formats work, divx, wmv
<Catoptromancy> none of my mp3s works
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy: other than what? the screenshot is not very infomrative...
<Catoptromancy> I click mp3 files
<Catoptromancy> get that message
<Catoptromancy> I didnt move directory around
<Catoptromancy> they just stopped working
<Catoptromancy> I know error is not very informative
<Catoptromancy> but that screenshot is pretty much all it says
<Catoptromancy> everything else seems to work
<Catoptromancy> mp3 seems to laod fine
<Catoptromancy> but doesnt autoplay, and clicking to play from playlist gives error
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy: you have libxine-extracodecs installed?
<Catoptromancy> ya
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy: you're running feisty or gutsy?
<Catoptromancy> fesity
<tanlaan> how do I upgrade my distro?
<Catoptromancy> tanlaan, menu > system > update manager
<tanlaan> thanks
<OGDA> is there some way to use xfire in linux?
<emdash> i know xfce has a compositor, but i can't seem to find the control panel
<R[a] ndom> do you have compositing turned on in xorg?
<R[a] ndom> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_xfce4#Composite to enable it in the config file if you have to
<R[a] ndom> don't remember, its been a while since I've messed with it
<emdash> hm
<emdash> i remember a having a checkbox to enable it, but it was too slow
<emdash> oic
<emdash> it totally doesn't work with the restricted ati drivers
<buntu> anybody on nvidia 100 series driver?
<buntu> i get api mismatch error, latest restricted module package is 2.6.20-16.28, whereas latest generic image and headers are 2.6.20-16.29- could this be the cause?
<buntu> anybody on nvidia 100 series driver? i get api mismatch error, latest restricted module package is 2.6.20-16.28, whereas latest generic image and headers are 2.6.20-16.29- could this be the cause?
<j1mc|laptop> buntu: if i recall correctly, sometimes the kernel gets updated before binary driver makes can update their driver to be compatible with the new kernel.
<j1mc|laptop> s/makes/makers
<j1mc|laptop> it's something you risk when using non-free drivers.
<odat> anyone know how to set permissions for a user through the command line?
<Graelb> Hello
<Graelb> Don't suppose anyone has had problems with installing vmware tools on a guest debian installation?
<BFTD> nope
<Graelb> Hrm... i'm having issues with the kernel-headers
<Graelb> sucks, i can't find it anywhere online in forums
<j1mc|laptop> what is the problem, Graelb?
<Graelb> I'm trying to install VMware-tools on a guest installation in vmachine on windows... it's debian... not ubuntu
<Graelb> anyway, i run the installation file, and it gets to the part where it's looking for the directory of C header files
<Graelb> it offers /usr/src/linux/include
<Graelb> uname -r pushes out 2.6.18-4-k7...
<Graelb> and in /usr/src, there's a dir: linux-headers-2.6.18-d-k7... so i point to that directory
<crimsun> meaning linux-headers-2.6.18-4-k7?
<Graelb> or, rather, i point the installation to /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.18-3-k7/include ... and it says that the directory
<crimsun> no
<Graelb> yeah, typo
<crimsun> 2.6.18-3-k7 != 2.6.18-4-k7
<crimsun> according to http://packages.debian.org/stable/source/linux-2.6, you must use linux-headers-2.6.18-4-k7
<Graelb> right... that's what i have
<crimsun> in other words, you need to use linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> you have linux-headers-2.6.18-4-k7 installed?
<crimsun> you should use /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build , then
<Graelb> ok
<Graelb> one second... i'll try it
<Graelb> lol
<crimsun> it should be a symlink to /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.18-4-k7 anyhow
<Graelb> what does that mean exactly? do i need to set up a symlink?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> installing said package does it for you.
<Graelb> when i type manually in: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.18-4-k7/include     ---it says the directory of kernel headers (version @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE) does not match your running kernel (2.6.18-4-k7). even if the module
<Graelb> were to compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel
<vidd_laptop> how to use rtorrent?
<crimsun> why are you using /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.18-4-k7/include?
<crimsun> why don't you use /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build ?
<Graelb> maybe i'm just retarded... but do you mean type that in exactly? or replace build with something else?
<alnokta> guys please.. i somehow managed to make the panel disappear..how can i get it back? :(
<buntu> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490 + aaronp's comment with shell script got 100.14.09 nvidia drivers to work for me, if anyone was curious
<BFTD> do any of you know how to import contacts from another email and into gmail?
<Pumpernickel> BFTD: You can import in CSV format.
<BFTD> yeah I did that
<dsmith_> what are the lower limits to xubuntu?
<dsmith_> P2?
<dsmith_> min. requirements only says about RAM
<tonyyarusso> I'm going to try it on a PI actually.
<tonyyarusso> With 128 RAM
<dsmith_> heh
* dsmith_ wonders how useable it would be
<dsmith_> gn
<logmein> what up people
<benpicco> Hi, how can I get xubuntu using a proxy for every internet related apps?
<benpicco> the internet connection runs over a html proxy here, this causes problems with programs without proxy settings
<benpicco> and I don want to configure every single program, too...
<Thirdy__> !distro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Thirdy__> !linux-distro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-distro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Thirdy__> wats the channel for distros?
<Pumpernickel> You're in a distributions channel.
<Pumpernickel> Specifically, you're in the channel for the Xubuntu distribution.
<Thirdy__> ok, I need a super fast distro but ubuntu easy to install
<Thirdy__> I tried freespire and first boot, it broke already
<Thirdy__> so I just want a small distro download and easy to install
<Pumpernickel> Try them all.
<Thirdy__> Pumpernickel, how do I remove grub?
<Thirdy__> I have 2 hd
<Pumpernickel> You don't, usually.
<Pumpernickel> You need a boot manager of some type, and Grub is default for most modern distributions.
<benpicco> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<benpicco> hmm..
<Thirdy> am I connected now?
<Pumpernickel> Nope.
<Thirdy> ok will fdisk /MBR work?
<Thirdy> I need to remove GRUB
<Pumpernickel> Err, why?
<Pumpernickel> Grub isn't something to be trivially removed.
<Thirdy> Pumpernickel, I plan to use BIOS as my boot manager
<Thirdy> It's easier to use
<Thirdy> just tell BIOS to not detect XP hd, then boot with the linux hd
<Thirdy> I have two hd's
<Thirdy> then I can easily follow the DSL installation how to
<helpme> Hello. My Wifi router is a Motorola Canopy. I was wondering how i can set it up for Torrent use.
<helpme> When i use XP it works fine w/ regards to torrents but when im on xubuntu or ubuntu it wont work.
<logmein> I got xubuntu installed but I have a second hard drive that I wanted to try fluxbox on
<logmein> fluxbuntu I mean
<logmein> so like what guide should I read? most seem to be about using windows with linux
<Pumpernickel> It's a lot easier using linux with linux.
<logmein> so should I just install and not worry about things?
<Pumpernickel> That's the simplest solution.
<logmein> but which will be the default OS
<Pumpernickel> The latest to be installed.
<logmein> I like how it auto boots up into xubuntu though
<Pumpernickel> You can configure that easily enough.
<logmein> oh well I'll give it a go
<logmein> thx
<logmein> by the way what your opinion on fluxbuntu anyway? is it still in heavy testing?
<joejaxx> :)
<joejaxx> yes it is
<logmein> someone went on #fluxbuntu asking about how to edit keymapping and stuff...
<logmein> so I don't know if I should turn back now or what :)
<abo0> hello, i'm having wireless problems, anybody can help ?
<abo0> trying to configure it using standard xubuntu network manager, gives me no errors wirelss card says it's connected but i get no ip
<JoKo> Hi... I'm using the text installer to install Xubuntu. Unfortunately, some packages are corrupt. Is it possible to download them during installation?
<TheSheep> JoKo: you could use the minicd
<TheSheep> !install | JoKo
<ubotu> JoKo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<ruks> ummm...i need help
* ruks begs
<TheSheep> !ask | ruks
<ubotu> ruks: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ruks> i installed ubuntu the newest release
<ruks> dual boot with xp
<ruks> it says my wireless is roaming,but i cant connect
<ruks> i read the thread about ndiswrapper
<ruks> but im kinda lost
<ruks> its the x64amd version
<TheSheep> I helpless here, I have virtually no experience with wireless, maybe the standard docs will help:
<TheSheep> !wifi | ruks
<ubotu> ruks: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ruks> ok ill check it out
<ruks> thanks
<ruks> where do i type in commands at?
<TheSheep> ruks: accessories->terminal
<ruks> got ya
<vidd_laptop> how do you send a message to another user that is logged in via ssh with cli?
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: man talk
<godless> vidd_laptop:  uhm.. wall sends a message to everyone logged in, I think you can use talk for a specific user
<godless> yeah
<godless> or write
<godless> write works here, not talk
<TheSheep> or just check which pty he uses with finger, and do 'echo hello > /dev/pty/XXX'
<vidd_laptop> sweet....
<vidd_laptop> thanks...the write command is the easiest i think
<Chikubu> do all apps added using add/remove app control install to /usr/share/app-install ?  how can i get them to display a shortcut in the applications control of the desktop?  some do some dont
<ruks> ok im back,and still dont understand
<ruks> :(
* ruks sucks at this kinda
<ruks> i looked thru all the wifi stuff and all that and it seems i should use ndiswrapper looks the easiest but im confused as to how to install it and where
<godless> Chikubu:  What do you mean by 'applications control'?
<godless> You want a shortcut in the applications menu?
<Chikubu> the add/remove applications program like the synaptic one, but not named that
<Chikubu> when i use add remove apps to add programs, they dont always make a shortcut, do they all go to the same folder /usr/share/app-install? and yes how can i get them to appear under applications as a shortcut
<Chikubu> as they dont make a shortcut, im not sure were they are, unless they are going to that same folder
<godless> most things go in /usr/bin
<godless> you can find an application by the cmd 'type app_name'
<godless> ie: rob@silver:~$ type bchunk
<godless> bchunk is /usr/bin/bchunk
<Chikubu> assumes i can remeber the name :)
<godless> if you right-click on the applications menu button you can 'edit menu'
<godless> well you're going to need to know the name to make a shortcut :)
<godless> I'm not to clear on how to edit the application menu though, I find it much easier to make launchers
<Chikubu> thats why i was hoping they went to same folder so i coudl find them lol
<godless> look in /usr/bin
<godless> lots of stuff there though
<Chikubu> abunch end up in app-install, ill look in usr/bin
<Chikubu> actual its /usr/share/app-install/desktop most seem to be going too
<Chikubu> ive download a bunch of samba tools and cant remember all their names ugg
<Chikubu> ruks - i just spent some time getting my wirless working, does the wireless adaptor show in the network control under system?
<godless> Chikubu:  try apropos samba
<godless> or man samba
<godless> which lists a lot of associated programs, which you can then man :)
<Chikubu> k
<TheSheep> they go to /usr/share/applications or ~./local/share/applications
<Chikubu> the apropos helped what is that coommand?
<TheSheep> Chikubu: it sreaches the man pages for given word
<TheSheep> searches
<tonilpizza> hi everyone
<Chikubu> it missed a few
<tonilpizza> i have a big problem with xubuntu
<tonilpizza> when i install something i get alot of fonconfig cache errors
<tonilpizza> ho can i fix
<tonilpizza> moreover xubuntu panel doesnt start with the latest kernel
<tonilpizza> but only with 15
<Chikubu> thanx, that is a command i should know :)
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: what errors?
<tonilpizza> updating fontconfig-cahce errors
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: but what do they say exactly?
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: maybe you're out of you disk space in your root partition?
<tonilpizza> it tries to update each one and each one fails
<tonilpizza> imposible, i've 15Gb
<tonilpizza> faild to write cache
<Grey_Loki> I've just reinstalled Windows XP (and hence, GRUB, too), but now after reconfiguring GRUB as I had the last time I reinstalled XP (i.e, the day before yesterday), loading Windows loads GRUB stage 2 and sends me back to the GRUB OS selection menu. I can load Xubuntu just fine. What could've changed?
<tonilpizza> ttf-opensymbol was the cause..i installed openoffice..
<tonilpizza> it tries to regenerate font cache
<TheSheep> Grey_Loki: what is your menu.lst entry for windows?
<tonilpizza> but keep failing..
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: try 'sudo fc-cache -frv'
<Grey_Loki> TheSheep, shall I pastebin my entire menu.lst for you to peruse?
<TheSheep> Grey_Loki: yes, please
<tonilpizza> TheSheep, many failed to write cache
<tonilpizza> but some does go
<Grey_Loki> TheSheep, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25424/
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: can you pastebin part of the output?
<tonilpizza> TheSheep, how can i copy and paste
<tonilpizza> /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1: failed to write cache
<tonilpizza> example
<Grey_Loki> TheSheep, that configuration (as far as I can tell, anyway) worked fine a few days ago, and I haven't made any major system changes since. 'df -l' shows sda1 as (hd0,0), and sda2 (windows) as what should be (hd0,1).
<tonilpizza> fc-cache: failed
<tonilpizza> last message
<TheSheep> Grey_Loki: you have your windows installed on hda2 ?
<TheSheep> Grey_Loki: ah, ok
<Grey_Loki> :)
<Grey_Loki> Would you like the output of df -l to confirm?
<TheSheep> Grey_Loki: is that sda2 a primary partition?
<TheSheep> ok, it is, soryr
<TheSheep> I don't think today
<Grey_Loki> TheSheep, I don't know - how can I check?
<TheSheep> Grey_Loki: partitions 1-4 are primary :)
<Chikubu> ne1 know about Xvnc?
<TheSheep> Chikubu: what about it?
<Grey_Loki> Haha, ok then
<Chikubu> cant connect, says connection refused, not sure where the log jam is
<tonilpizza> TheSheep, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25425/
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: you skipped the most interesting part :)
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: do these directories mentioned in 'failed to write cache' exist?
<tonilpizza> i don't know
<tonilpizza> but i know that dpkg fails so that i cant configure openoffice
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: can you check if these directories exist?
<tonilpizza> let me give a look
<Chikubu> in config files is the format usualy something=something or something = something as in protocol=tcp or protocol = tcp?
<Chikubu> or does it ignore spaces
<TheSheep> Chikubu: not sure how xvnx does it, but traditionally spaces are ignored
<Chikubu> ty
<Grey_Loki> TheSheep, any thoughts on what I could be missing?
<tonilpizza> TheSheep, do u know why with the new kernel xubuntu panel doesnt open?
<tonilpizza> TheSheep, the dir exists
<Chikubu> ugg i wonder if its the firewall
<tonilpizza> i dunno why can't write then
<Grey_Loki> I see in several guides that usually to resolve this sort of problem with grub, you run 'sudo grub' then 'root (hd0,0)' followed by 'setup (hd0). This worked last time, but now grub seems to launch itself again when selecting WinXP.
<tonilpizza> Installazione di un pacchetto fallita. Tentativo di ripristino:
<tonilpizza> Configuro ttf-opensymbol (2.2.0-1ubuntu3) ...
<tonilpizza> Updating fontconfig cache...
<tonilpizza> /usr/share/fonts: failed to write cache
<tonilpizza> and so on
<tonilpizza> all those dir are there and available
<Grey_Loki> tonilpizza, are you doing this as root, or a normal user?
<tonilpizza> as sudo
<darrend> anyone had any problems with lockups?  Had one last night - complete keyboard/mouse/network shutout.
<TheSheep> Grey_Loki: it looks correct, maybe the problem is with windows?
<darrend> had to hard reboot (power off button)
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: what does 'df' say?
<TheSheep> darrend: they sometimes happen due to hardware failures or bugs in hardware drivers
<darrend> but the apps appeared to keep running ok.. clocks and timers were updating normally, screensaver kicked in after 5 mins.
<tonilpizza> that i am using 23% of the total space
<TheSheep> darrend: especially if you use the binary drivers, like nvidia
<darrend> TheSheep: mm.. I suspected the network module, but wondered why it would lock mouse/keyboard too
<darrend> I do use nvidia
<tonilpizza> TheSheep, im using 23% of /
<darrend> in which case, why the network too
<darrend> seemed odd..
<Grey_Loki> TheSheep, I booted into windows fine after the initial setup, but since then i haven't been able to reach it to test. Would you say a(nother) reinstall would be worth a try?
<TheSheep> darrend: can you try to do 'touch /tmp/somefile' ?
<darrend> what now?  after I rebooted?
<TheSheep> darrend: sorry, it was for tonilpizza
<Chikubu> i have an old ati tv turner card in here, heard of any tuner apps for such a thing?
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: can you try to do 'touch /tmp/somefile' ?
<darrend> ah :)
<TheSheep> Chikubu: mythtv?
<tonilpizza> TheSheep, yes i did, no errors
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: ok, try to 'touch' one of the directories with errors
<tonilpizza> from sudo or from user
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: then run fc-cach -vrf and see if that directory still errors
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: from suod
<TheSheep> sudo
<TheSheep> if it disappeared from the error list, then I think I know what happened
<Chikubu> hmm not sure about myth, the description is cryptic
<tonilpizza> TheSheep, i toched a file on /fonts
<tonilpizza> and fonts doesnt give error
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: ok, touch all the rest
<Chikubu> id say ill not find one, its very proprietary
<tonilpizza> but they are over 100!!!
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: save the output of fc-cache to a file by adding '> /tmp/direcotries.txt' at the end
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: then edit that list
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: so that it only contains the paths
<godless> tonilpizza:  pipe the errors into a file and then edit the list adding touch at the beginning of the path
<godless> then run the script
<godless> TheSheep is on top of things :)
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: then do 'sudo touch $(cat /tmp/directories.txt) '
<tonilpizza> TheSheep, im trying to
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: the problem is that for some reason these directories have their last modification date in the future
<Grey_Loki> <3 linux scripting of boring tasks
<tonilpizza> TheSheep, the big problem, is that i have to edit each line by hand
<tonilpizza> and this is gonna take forever
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: ok, let me see
<godless> tonilpizza:  I don't know what your directories.txt looks like but you might be able to do a big find/replace
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: genereate that file, and then do 'sudo sed -i -e 's/:.*$//g'
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: that should do it
<godless> <3 sed
<Grey_Loki> man sed
<Grey_Loki> Erm...wrong window
* Grey_Loki headdesks
<TheSheep> !man sed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man sed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<godless> although I can't come up with the commands that fast :)
<TheSheep> bleh :)
<tonilpizza> ok thank TheSheep
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: ah, sorry
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: you need to addtthe /tmp/directories.txt at the ed of that sed command :)
<tonilpizza> i did and i got only this: >
<TheSheep> sudo sed -i -e 's/:.*$//g' /tmp/directories.txt
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: I'm sorry, I didn't close the quote
<tonilpizza> TheSheep, thanks but the commnd does nothing
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: look into the file now
<tonilpizza> i did, is like before..
<tonilpizza> n chamge
<TheSheep> weird
* TheSheep tests
<TheSheep> tonilpizza: it worked for me
<tonilpizza> hold a sec
<tonilpizza> it idnt work because i lready edited the file
<tonilpizza> not i try again
<tonilpizza> TheSheep, it works, not what should i do?
<TheSheep> 'sudo touch $(cat /tmp/directories.txt)'
<tonilpizza> thanks TheSheep  is working
<tonilpizza> i jet home
<vidd_laptop> is it possible to map the windows key so that if you hit it, it will open the <applications> menu?
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: yes
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: map it to 'xfdesktop --menu'
<vidd_laptop> ty
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: there is also something like xfce-menu-popup to open the menu at where the menu button is
* vidd_laptop sees that it is already mapped to <ctrl><esc>
<vidd_laptop> so rather then make a new shortcut...ill use the one already in place
<vidd_laptop> if i map special characters to my keyboard, will they "carry over" when im accessing my headless box via ssh?
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: no
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: unless you're running xfwm4 via ssh
<vidd_laptop> is there a way map keys via command line that will be universal on the desktop and any tty?
* vidd_laptop wants to shore up security on his server by making all passwords include characters that are not found on a us/en keyboard
<TheSheep> I don't think so
<TheSheep> you can make your own key map
<TheSheep> both for the console and for X
<vidd_laptop> if i make a keymap for the console, will THAT carry over through ssh?
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: ssh carries characters, not keypresses
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: so, you can eve copy-paste a password with weird characters :)
<vidd_laptop> so if i have <ctrl><alt><shift><q> mapped to the Euro symbol, then when i press that key combination, then my server will get the euro symbol?
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: yes
<vidd_laptop> cool
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: I thought you were talking about the xfwm4 shortcut settings
<Eludias__> How do I type a normal  (as one character) in xubuntu? I tend to get special characters without wanting (f.e. pressing  and c will produce )
<vidd_laptop> c'
<Eludias__> lucky you :)
<vidd_laptop> 'c
<Eludias__> I have to press  twice to get one .
<vidd_laptop> ''
<Eludias__> 
<vidd_laptop> hrm....
* vidd_laptop is trying to figure out to do what you are doing by mistake on purpose.....
<vidd_laptop> TheSheep, where do we find the keymapper?
<Eludias__> Time to inspect xorg.conf... (since even xterm is acting funny and wants to compose all my keys)
<Eludias__> What do you have in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for Xkb* options?
<vidd_laptop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25430/
<Eludias__> Thx. Will disable my XkbVariant.
<Eludias> ahhh, that's better. Typing " will get me a " :)
<vidd_laptop> that is good....i think
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<Eludias> For fun, set Option  "XkbVariant"    "intl"
<Eludias> Your shell won't be the same.
<vidd_laptop> international...huh?
<TheSheep> Eludias: depends on what you set aas the 'compose' key
<Eludias> I don't know, but the keys \' and \" started acting funny.
<Eludias> So those are the compose keys?
<Eludias> ' + c would give c-cedille.
* vidd_laptop thinks his bricktop might actually have a functional network connection
<TheSheep> Eludias: thats how meta+' works for me :)
<Gerro> hmm webcam still not working, I tried reinstalling uvcvideo driver
<Gerro> some people in forum reported it working
<Gerro> I got this usb microdia cam
<Gerro> it keeps saying
<Gerro> ioctl: VIDIOC_REQBUFS(count=1;type=VIDEO_CAPTURE;memory=MMAP): Invalid argument ioctl: VIDIOC_DQBUF(index=0;type=VIDEO_CAPTURE;bytesused=0;flags=0x0 [] ;field=ANY;;timecode.type=0;timecode.flags=0;timecode.frames=0;timecode.seconds=0;timecode.minutes=0;timecode.hours=0;timecode.userbits="";sequence=0;memory=unknown): Invalid argument capturing image failed
<Gerro> so no clue really
<Gerro> !xubuntureleases
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xubuntureleases - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gerro> hrm..
<Pumpernickel> Which release are you using?
<Gerro> oh feisty
<Gerro> Pumpernickel: you use a webcam?
<Pumpernickel> bug 77456
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 77456 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Logitech Quickcam Fusion doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77456
<Pumpernickel> Nope, I don't.
<Gerro> what is that bug?
<Pumpernickel> Anyway, the bug was reported against a different model, but the error seems similar.
<Gerro> well it says there are different methods of accessing a webcam and that I should try mmap method
<Gerro> but it mentions mmap here ";memory=MMAP): Invalid argument" in error output
<Gerro> think I just don't have spca5xx working right
<Gerro> can't find my cam there
<Pumpernickel> The other error messages have the same section.
<Gerro> hmm yuyv sn9c211
<Gerro> how do I install sn9c211?
<Gerro> oh nvm that name of bridge
<Gerro> going to try installing gspcav1-20070508.tar.gz
<Taggart> Shouldn't xubuntu 7.04 have "out-of-the-box" wireless support?
<Taggart> because I installed it yesterday, and my wireless card is not working, is there something I have to do
<ruks> soooo i still cant figure out this wireless situation,checked everything and drivers are installed and router is being picked up
<ruks> hey ur havin the same problem
<Taggart> (I know I can install pcmcia-cs or RealTek's driverset, but isn't feisty fawn supposed to be aboeve that)
<Taggart> ruks - what have people suggested you do?
<ruks> go the to wifi wiki on the site
<ruks> is all i have heard
<ruks> u could use
<ruks> ndiswrapper
<ruks> but i shouldnt need it
<ruks> it uses the window driver in nix
<Gerro> ruks: fix resolve.conf?
<ruks> im sorry im new here i dont know what u asked me :(
<Gerro> ruks: if you can ping your router then most likely its dns issue
<ruks> i can connect fine in windows,all other comps are fine
<Gerro> ruks: do updatedb as root then locate resolve.conf make sure it isn't blank and is writeable
<Gerro> ruks: this isn't windows or all other comps though
<Taggart> iwconfig doesn't even recognize my WPC11 card :-\
<ruks> true
<Gerro> Taggart: do lspci to find out what card you have
<Gerro> if you do use ndiswrapper grab it from ndiswrapper site, its constantly being updated and ndiswrapper in repository is old
<Gerro> you'll need gcc and g++ as well as linux kernel headers to compile it
<ruks> i have it,so should i burn it and upload it to linux then unpack it etc?
<Taggart> Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconducter Co. Ltd. RTL8180L 802.11b MAC (rev 20)...now...how can I get xubuntu to recognize it with iwconfig?
<Gerro> do make uninstall to remove old ndiswrapper stuff
<Gerro> ruks: umm burn it?
<ruks> well i downloaded the files in windows
<Gerro> Taggart: umm no clue what card that is.. rev 20!?
<Taggart> says lspci
<Taggart> its a WPC11 linksys router...v4 with a Realtek chipset
<Gerro> Taggart: don't need to know router just your linux box
<ruks> brb
<Pumpernickel> bug 33714
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 33714 in linux-source-2.6.15 "r818x not working" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/33714
<Taggart> Gerro: So what info do you want from lspci?
<Pumpernickel> Taggart: You may want to investigate that bug report.
<cheeseboy> hi
<Gerro> Taggart: use the driver this site lists http://www.zoxx.net/notes/index.php/2006/11/24/31-realtek-8180l-with-ndiswrapper-on-debian-gnu-linux or check the ndiswrapper wiki
<cheeseboy> how do i add samba location?
<Gerro> cheeseboy: don't know, try using a samba client gui until your more proficient?
<cheeseboy> whats one?
<Gerro> synaptic lists several
<Taggart> Gerro: so use the windows drivers instead of the linux drivers?  That seams kind of counter-intuitive :P
<Gerro> Taggart: you need the .inf and .sys information from the windows driver to get ndiswrapper working
<Taggart> Gerro: even though Realtek offers linux drivers for the card (http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=5&PFid=5&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true) I should still use ndiswrapper?
<Gerro> Taggart: yeah but you the smart ass wanting to use ndiswrapper :P
<Gerro> Taggart: if the default driver is bugged you could try reinstall, maybe you can fix it some how. Forum might be helpful
<Taggart> Gerro: I was looking for a way to not use ndiswrapper, i was trying to figure out how to get it to work with the pre-installed Feisty Fawn wireless drivers - I haven't even tried the linux driverset yet
<Gerro> Taggart: that stuff regarding ndiswrapper earlier was to ruks
<Gerro> but he is afk right now
<Gerro> I got you two confused
<Taggart> ohhh, ok
<Gerro> ruks: yeah that one method some told you to use is firmware cutter method probably, gives very laggy and poor range results. I would stick to ndiswrapper for better performance
<Gerro> Taggart: I'm a bit sleepy and water logged was swimming in pool for while
<Taggart> Gerro: haha, it's cool
<Taggart> so, if I wanted to go about using the built-in Feisty Fawn wireless drivers for my RTL8180L card...how would I go about doing that? Because it's not picking it up on iwconfig
<cheeseboy> Gerro can u tell me one synaptic freezes
<Gerro> Taggart: use applications >> System >> Network
<Gerro> cheeseboy: synaptic freezes!? is the password screen stuck behind it perhaps?
<Gerro> cheeseboy: that is very odd glitch have you tried apt-get install synaptic -reinstall
<cheeseboy> no just when i search
<Taggart> Gerro: only a modem connection shows up in Network Settings...
<cheeseboy> my pc is very old
<Gerro> cheeseboy: no offense but have you tried a text based linux system? or blackbox maybe? damnsmall linux isn't too shabby either
<cheeseboy> it runs fine for what i do
<Gerro> oh ok
<cheeseboy> i just need samba for more space
<Taggart> Gerro: Should there be a wifi connection setting under network settings...because there's just modem connection
<Gerro> jags, smb2www, tksmb,, hmm don't really know
<Gerro> Taggart: yeah but its probably missing because you don't have its alias set in the network configuration
<Gerro> taggart: normally that is automatically set
<Taggart> Gerro: so how would I manually set that?
<Gerro> Taggart: if you are doing ndiswrapper method usually when it does -m option that sets an alias directive
<Gerro> hmm..
<Gerro> I have no clue really
<Gerro> I had bunch of trouble with that using fedora and pissed me off
<Taggart> Gerro: I'd rather not use ndiswrapper if possible
<Gerro> me too
<Taggart> Gerro: I'm gonna try installing Realtek's drivers
<Gerro> I'm just trying to remember where those things are stored at
<Gerro> yeah try that :)
<Gerro> well gotta go ok people
<Gerro> byes
<vidd> Taggart, what is the chipset?
* Gerro kicks ruks hoping he gets that stuff loaded
<Taggart> vidd: Realtek 8180
<Taggart> vidd: i'm running xubuntu 7.04 and it's not working "out-of-box" for wireless as I was told it does
<vidd> pcmcia?
<Taggart> network settings doesn't have a wireless connection, iwconfig doesn't recognize it, firefox and wifiradar are blank
<Taggart> yup
<vidd> did you take it out and re-insert it?
<Taggart> gimme a sec
<Taggart> I just did, nothing
* vidd has had an issue with pcmcia cards not being recognized at boot
<vidd> does it work on any other system?
<Taggart> never tried, I don't have any windows machines with pcmcia ports
<vidd> what about linux?
<Taggart> nope
<Taggart> only pcmcia port in my house is in this box
<vidd> is this a new card?
<Taggart> (this = laptop at my right, not this computer)
<Taggart> yes it is
<vidd> hrm...
<Taggart> lspci picks it out
<vidd> what does lspci say it is?
<Taggart> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8180L 802.11b MAC (rev 20)
<Taggart> under Ethernet Controller
* vidd is trying to remember what the driver is called....
<vidd> you may want to modprobe it
<Taggart> what's modprobe?
<Taggart> is the command just "modprobe"?
<vidd> it is the command used to initialize drivers after boot
<vidd> modprobe {modual name}
<Taggart> I didn't install any of my own drivers, i was told feisty fawn has them included
<vidd> like if you had a broadcom bcm43xx card, the command would be sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Taggart> and if it does, what's the module name?
<vidd> try a re-boot
<Taggart> oh, ok
<Taggart> ok
<Taggart> Theoretically, I can do this without installing outside drivers, correct?
<vidd> yes...in theory
<Taggart> that'd be nice
* vidd thinks the issue is that there are 2 drivers fighting to control the card
<Taggart> I hope the better one wins
<Taggart> :P
<vidd> lol
<vidd> if that is the case, you will need to blacklist one of them
<vidd> another possible cause is that the correct driver is on the blacklist
<Taggart> ther is a window on boot "The configuration could not be loaded: You are not allowed to access the system configuration"
<Taggart> ?
<Taggart> and iwconfig is still empty
<Taggart> with some googling I think the driver is called "r818x" - should i modprobe it?
<vidd> yes
<vidd> sudo modprobe r818x
<Taggart> yay!
<Taggart> wlan0 picked up
<Taggart> on iwconfig
<vidd> also go to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and see if it is on the blacklist
<Taggart> ok
<vidd> if it is listed on the blacklist, you may want to try removing it and rebooting to see if it auto loads....
<Taggart> nice, thank you very much
<vidd> otherwise you are going to have to sudo modprobe on every boot
<Taggart> that'd be not fun
<Taggart> it won't let me save it
<vidd> you just and a script to your init.d to do it for you
<Taggart> so i'm kinda new to linux, how would I do that?
<vidd> is the modual there on your blacklist?
<Taggart> yes, it is
<vidd> ok....
<vidd> close the editor WITHOUT saving....
<vidd> you cant save in currebnt mode....
<vidd> ] then from command lin, type sudo mousepad /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Taggart> gotcha, ok, thank you again
<vidd> you can replace mousepad with your prefered editor
<vidd> then remove item, save, reboot, pray
<vidd> =] 
<vidd> pray is optional
<vidd> =] 
<Taggart> hahaha
<Taggart> it's rebooting right now
<vidd> do we have contact?
<Taggart> just a second
<Taggart> yesssssssssssssssss
<vidd> awesome
<vidd> sorry i didnt help earlier...was chatting in another room
<Taggart> haha, no worries, thanks again, you were quite helpful
<vidd> glad i caught the tail end of your convo before you ndiswrapper'd it
<Taggart> hahaha
<Taggart> very much so
* vidd would rather throw the card away then admit defeat and use the windows drivers
<Taggart> :D
<Taggart> is wpa supplicant already installed?
<Taggart> wifi radar is all of a sudden not picking anything up, and modprobing r818x isn't doing anything\
<Taggart> and when running wifi radar terminal says "wlan0  Failed to read scan data : Operation not permitted"
<vidd> Taggart, sorry...that i cannot answer...i dont use wpa
<vidd> hrm...odd
<vidd> was it working before removing the modual from the blacklist and rebooting?
<Taggart> it was working after as well
<Taggart> but out of nowhere, nothing loads
<vidd> did you install something (like wifi radar or wpa supplicant)?
#xubuntu 2007-06-14
<vidd_bricktop> anyone know how to disable a touchpad on a laptop when a mouse is detected?
<Jester45> pull the touchpad out ? :)
<homebrewcider> has anybody had any luck getting the scanner part of a Canon MP510 working in Xubuntu?
<homebrewcider> has anybody had any luck getting the scanner part of a Canon MP510 working in Xubuntu?
<Catoptromancy> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<homebrewcider> cheers
<vidd_bricktop> *wave* maxamillion
<vidd_bricktop> your on late
<maxamillion> hiya vidd_bricktop  .... bricktop?
<vidd_bricktop> os[Linux 2.6.20-16-generic i686]  distro[Debian 4.0]  cpu[1 x Celeron (Mendocino) @ 433MHz]  mem[Physical : 313MB, 54.3% free]  disk[Total : 4.21GB, 41.90% Free]  video[ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x]  sound[] 
<vidd_bricktop> maxamillion, this thing weighs like 5 pounds
<maxamillion> yeah, a little late for me to be starting my irc session for the evening ... but i probably won't be on for too long, been uber busy at work and i'm beat
<maxamillion> vidd_bricktop: lol
<maxamillion> i love how it says "Debian 4.0"
<vidd_bricktop> man.... i HATE php....
<vidd_bricktop> maxamillion, you know anything about it?
<maxamillion> negative
<maxamillion> i know _very_ little php
<maxamillion> i know python though :)
* maxamillion is proud of his hack-tastic compiler written in python
<vidd_bricktop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25471/
<vidd_bricktop> Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_CONSTANT_ENCAPSED_STRING in /var/www/vidd/registration.php on line 16
<vidd_bricktop> maxamillion, what kind of compiler?
<maxamillion> vidd_bricktop: for some made up language my prof created in order to teach the compiler theory course
<j1mc> maxamillion: how did that turn out?  :)  i remember you hacking on that.  :)
<j1mc> it was a "pita", iirc.  :)
<maxamillion> pita?
<vidd_bricktop> we have anyone here with a clue what im messing up?
<maxamillion> i got a B
<vidd_bricktop> "iirc"? "If I Recall Correctly"?
* vidd_bricktop thinks he's getting too old for this "IRC-Speak"
<vidd_bricktop> but its better then that r3erc  (?) speak
<maxamillion> i knew iirc ... but what is "pita"?
<j1mc> pain in the a__  :)
<j1mc> iirc = if i recall correctly, yes
<vidd_bricktop> what is that talk with numbers instead of letters, etc....
* vidd_bricktop knew pita
<vidd_bricktop> =] 
<j1mc> maxamillion: how did the compiler turn out?
<vidd_bricktop> we used it...pronounced PEE-tah.... in Basic Training
<vidd_bricktop> (20 years ago this week)
<vidd_bricktop> j1mc, YOU have any clue as to why my php form dont wanna work?
<j1mc> vidd_bricktop: sorry, don't really know php
<maxamillion> j1mc: i got a 'B' on it ... it compiled fine, but there was an issue with my parser and curly braces so you couldn't nest more than like 5 statements within while loops and if statements
<j1mc> not bad.  was it your first one?
<maxamillion> j1mc: yup
<maxamillion> j1mc: and probably my last .... it really wasn't fun
<jgamio> hi everybody I need to do a visual basic program to windows. Can use mono to developed it?
<maxamillion> jgamio: sure can
<maxamillion> jgamio: develop on mono and then re-compile on windows and life should be good
<maxamillion> jgamio: or their might be a cross compilation option in there somewhere ... not entirely sure, only ever played with it in passing ... i have no need for windows development tools
<jgamio> maxamillion: thank you
<maxamillion> jgamio: anytime
<j1mc> maxamillion: where do you go to school again?
<jgamio> jgamio: but a question if I need to put windows in my machine for test which is the best virtualbox or quem or vwmare
<j1mc> jgamio: hi.  :)  it depends somewhat on your hardware...
<vidd_bricktop> jgamio, depends on which version of winbloze you want
<vidd_bricktop> if you are using < xp then qemu is good
<jgamio> j1mc:  i had two machines now a semprom 2.6 and pentiun d 3.0 with 756 MB
<vidd_bricktop> >= xp...no idea
<vidd_bricktop> just NOT qemu
<j1mc> jgamio: ok... those likely don't have the latest virtualization tech built into the processor...
<j1mc> i'd recommend virtualbox, if only because it's worked ok for me.
<jgamio>  j1mc: ok i going to tested
<jgamio>  j1mc:  A have a question about the documentation. how can i help i readed you and vincent are working on it
<j1mc> jgamio: myself and Admiral_Chicago, yes...
<j1mc> vincent would be welcome to help, but to my knowledge he's not going to be one of the main helpers.
<j1mc> what would you like to know?
<jgamio>  j1mc: I used the svn to donwload the last version but look the same like the 7.04 default
<j1mc> jgamio: you're correct.  we haven't uploaded any changes to it yet.
<jgamio>  j1mc: I wish to help to read and to check the info because my english is not good enough
<j1mc> jgamio: :)  thanks!  we would appreciate your help.
<j1mc> jgamio: what is your native language?
<jgamio>  j1mc: in the writting but i dont have problem with the reading. Spanish
<j1mc> what country are you from?  could you help with the translation to the language in your area?
<jgamio> j1mc: Peru but I live in Venezuela
<j1mc> ok.  :)  my closest friend is going to visit peru!  she leaves this weekend!  :)
<j1mc> she is very excited.
<jgamio> j1mc: my sister in law is from atlanta and she love peru
<j1mc> Are there other *ubuntu users in your area?  is there a venezuelan loco team?
<jgamio> j1mc: yes
<j1mc> if you want to help with reporting "bugs" in the english version of the documentation, that would be fine.  translating would be fine, too.
<jgamio>  j1mc: ok
<j1mc> i'll be back in a bit....
<Chikubu> im having hard time mounting windows shares, im using pyNeighborhood, it listes the share, the one im trying to mount is "Shared Documents" just says unable to mount, suggestions?
<maxamillion> Chikubu: i believe you have to run pyNeighborhood as sudo ... so run the command "gksudo pyneighborhood" in the terminal or the run dialog (alt+f2)
<Chikubu> ok, ill try sudo
<Chikubu> shouldve thought of that :)
<maxamillion> Chikubu: no worries ... i think i heard that somewhere and i also recall complaints on how it wasn't very well documented
<Chikubu> that did it :)
<Chikubu> now, why isnt this ancent sb 16 isa card working....worked in windows before i erased windows hehe
<Chikubu> its like its not detected, device manager isnt listing it
<maxamillion> Chikubu: its very possible that support for it was dropped, but i don't doubt there is a module floating around for it somewhere ... might just wanna search google for "ubuntu sb 16 isa" or something similar ... or go more vague and say "sb 16 isa card linux module"
<Chikubu> ive read that support for it is in almost all distro's
<Chikubu> that is pretty solid being an old tech alot was built on
<Chikubu> do you know what irq a modem is likely to use by default?  read something that if a pci device has irq 5 sound card might not be detected, guess i can just yank it
<Chikubu> means a reboot, ugg have a zillion things going
<Chikubu> have a post scrip printer i need to get working, via printer port, parrallel
<maxamillion> Chikubu: you don't have to reboot ... if you know the module, just remove the module and yank the card ... no harm done
<Chikubu> does xubuntu detect printers or is it a manual affair?
<vidd_bricktop> sorta manual....
<maxamillion> Chikubu: well, if they are usb it is "detected" as a device, but you have to resolve the drivers (which generally isn't too painful) ... the one i have at my office at work took me i think 3 button clicks
<vidd_bricktop> there is a tool
<Chikubu> not usb, though i have a usb parrellal port
<vidd_bricktop> what kind of printer?
<Chikubu> its a very odd printer, not standard, its wide format
<vidd_bricktop> (please dont say lexmark)
<Chikubu> prints up to 54inches wide, feet long hp designjet 3500cp
<vidd_bricktop> Chikubu, the driver is available via the config tool
<Chikubu> were is the config tool
<vidd_bricktop> <settings<printers
<vidd_bricktop> *printing
<Chikubu> oh im looking at that, thougth u meant another, so i manualy add the printer
<Chikubu> when it asks for location, what do i put? under win/dos it would be lp1
<vidd_bricktop> um...
* vidd_bricktop left that blank
<Chikubu> its is not a usb printer
<vidd_bricktop> i know
<vidd_bricktop> but it IS going through your usb port
<maxamillion> Chikubu: that's fine ... it doesn't have to be, the printer setup tool will work with parallel printers
<vidd_bricktop> the location would be like "upsatirs" "in the basement"
<Chikubu> O lol i thought it wanted were it was connected
<Chikubu> guess "human readalbe" should have clued me in
<vidd_bricktop> mine says "baby's momma's youngest son's room
<vidd_bricktop> =] 
<Chikubu> mine's in the loft, about broke my back getting it up here hehe
<Chikubu> u sure i can pull the pci card with out a reboot?
<vidd_bricktop> pci????
<Chikubu> the modem
<maxamillion> Chikubu: well if its managed by hal or you rmmod the module first, then yes ... technically you should be able to ... but then you get into the realm of "how electro-statically safe is this?"
<Chikubu> i think the modem might be using irq 5 which might be interfering with the hardware detctin of the sound card isa
<vidd_bricktop> like "crack the case, unscrew the screw, " yank the pci?
<Chikubu>  ah heck ill just shutdown
<Chikubu> there is lazy and then LAZY
* vidd_bricktop does NOT recomend placing hands inside a powered on case
<Chikubu> bbiab
<maxamillion> vidd_bricktop: i used to do it all the time while i worked at BestBuy because it wasn't my hardware
<vidd_bricktop> maxamillion, I did it ONCE.....caught my watch in the cpu fan......never do it again
<vidd_bricktop> like to have broke my wrist....
<vidd_bricktop> =\
<maxamillion> ouch
<maxamillion> that's no good
<maxamillion> vidd_bricktop: sooo .... why you on the bricktop?
<vidd_bricktop> had to replace the fan too
<vidd_bricktop> t it to FINALLY connect to the internet
<maxamillion> irony
<maxamillion> ah, so using it out of celebration?
<vidd_bricktop> yeah
<vidd_bricktop> is there a way to tell apache that "this site has a php library, and it can include from there as well as the system default"?
<maxamillion> vidd_bricktop: apache2-mod-php and then some config
<vidd_bricktop> in /etc?
<maxamillion> no clue
<maxamillion> i didn't set that stuff up on my server, i just know the modules that are used
<maxamillion> i'm outta here
<maxamillion> night all
<coldsteal> whats the app that i can select what starts in w/e runlevel
<coldsteal> i used it to remoce gdm
<alnokta> how can i reduce the size of dialog boxes?
<yesdup> Hi all. I have installed firehol as my firewall but recently i found that i switched on but haden't logged in and there was a stream of 11111111...... s continually been entered at my log in screen. I think this is possibly a hacker trying to get in through remote desktop?? And i also think that i haven't set Firehol to initiate at the correct run level i.e 1 or 2.?? Or i have set it to run at startup?? So how do i do those things and also I'm 
<yesdup> Sorry meant to say i HAVEN'T set up a rd server
<Pumpernickel> I'd check your keyboard for stuck keys / shorted keys / messed up connections first.
<Pumpernickel> Xubuntu doesn't ship with any remote access server software, which makes 'hacking' it a bit unrealistic.
<yesdup> Ok no remote desktop so scratch that idea.
<yesdup> The keboar is fine, i have checked. and it work 100% under windows.
<yesdup> but the firewall should still start at an early run level, Right? And if its not a sticky key (happens only in xubuntu) then what is it.
<Pumpernickel> Firehol is just a graphical rules-builder - it produces a working configuration for iptables, which is implemented in the kernel.
<Pumpernickel> It doesn't actually have to be running for the filtering rules to be in effect.
<yesdup> pumpernickel Ok. So your saying that my firehol firewall should be working from run level 1 and that is't the problem? So what/who is writeing 111111...s on my screen and how do istop it?
<yesdup> Oh by the way "Firehol is just a graphical rules-builder" it incorrect. It isn't graphical. just text based.
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> a strange thing happened when I upgraded from v. 6.10 to v. 7.04
<MaxFrames> I did the upgrade last tuesday, and the result was that a few seconds after the log in, the mouse freezed for a second, then the display went blank, and then I was taken back to the logon screen
<MaxFrames> Today instead everyting goes fine... but I did not change anything whatsoever!
<MaxFrames> I just booted again (for the n.th time) and this time the problem has gone...
<yesdup> Max frames good to hear that your prob has gone. but does anyone know why i have 1111111111...s on my xubuntu screen in any and all text enrty boxes when the firewall is turned off.
<MaxFrames> no clue, sorry
<MaxFrames> anyway... I installed xubuntu to learn something about Linux... this self-solved problem didn't leave much room for learning though :P
<MaxFrames> what was the problem? unknown. how was it fixed? unknown.
<MaxFrames> anyway v7 is sooooo much better than v6! :)
<MaxFrames> even faster on my old PC
<yesdup> if i run /etc/init.d/fiehol stop then after about five or so mins someone starts writing 11111111..... and my network monitor shows traffic in both directions. If i run/etc/init.d/fiehol start the 11111111... stop and so does the network activity.????
<benpicco> hey, as you mention a firewall, how can I get xubuntu using one for alle internet related stuff?
<benpicco> well, it more a proxy
<MaxFrames> yesdup: looks like someone is doing stuff to your system
<MaxFrames> like a remote desktop session... and his "1" key is sticky :P
<yesdup> Thats what i think too.
<MaxFrames> try to trace him
<yesdup> but there is no RD server with xubuntu apparently. and i haven't installed one.
<MaxFrames> I'm not into Linux enough to be sure, but I guess there are so many ways one can make stuff appear on your edit boxes
<yesdup> I can stop it with the firewall Firehol. but i recently just switched on and didn't logg in when i can back to the screen there was 1111111111... in the log in box.
<yesdup> So i figure that my firewall isn't starting soon enough
<yesdup> fiesty xubuntu is good isn't it.:d
<yesdup> better than v6
<MaxFrames> any idea why the terminal window is opened TWICE when I launch it from the X menu the first time?
<MaxFrames> I log in, I start the terminal from the XFCE menu, and it is opened twice (two terminal windows)
<MaxFrames> if I close both windows and launch terminal again, only one window opens
<yesdup> Your not double clicking?
<MaxFrames> no
<MaxFrames> it did this with v.6 and it's still doing it after the upgrade to v7
<yesdup> Just the first time. On every session.
<MaxFrames> correct.
<MaxFrames> another weirdness....
<yesdup> try creating a shortcut on the desktop and use that
<yesdup> It may be a fault after updating.
<MaxFrames> it was doing this also before the update
<MaxFrames> also, sometimes I click on XFCE - QUIT and nothing happens until I click it a second time
<yesdup> Same here with the quit. try using the panel quit button on the right it works for me
<MaxFrames> anyway... with v6 I couldn't display 1280x1024 (my native monitor resolution) and the display was garbled in OOo... both issues are gone with v7 :)
<MaxFrames> looks like they implemented better vcard support
<MaxFrames> and the removable drives are better supported too
<yesdup> there was a similar problem with thunar opening up two instances in the older versions but thaT 6.06 I THINK
<benpicco> any Ideas how to get the system using a html proxy with wich it connects to the Internet? It works if i can configure it in the program, but things like apt-get still try to connect directly to the net - so they don't work
<TheSheep> benpicco: you can configure it in apt-get too, see man apt.conf
<TheSheep> MaxFrames: Bug #65720
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 65720 in xfdesktop4 "Quit-button in desktop menu in Xfce does not always work" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65720
<benpicco> TheSheep: but do I have to this this for *every* single program? ping, nmap. wget, $you_name_it?
<TheSheep> benpicco: no, you can instead edit /etc/environment and add 'http_proxy="http://addressofyourproxy:port" there
<benpicco> TheSheep: THX!
<yesdup> The Sheep: any thought on mysterious 1111111111.......s
<TheSheep> yesdup: no idea
<yesdup> The sheep:Thanks any ways.
<meborc> hi all, a short Q - what ftp client are you using with xfce? i have constant troubles with GFTP and trying to find something to replace it with
<benpicco> meborc: FileZilla is nice
<meborc> thanks, will try it out
<meborc> benpicco, i get this error when running filezilla - ***MEMORY-WARNING***: [6829] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon...
<meborc> *** glibc detected *** filezilla: free(): invalid next size (normal): 0x085b1fa0 ***
<meborc> i have a really crappy lappy :) so the problem might be hardware
<meborc> thanks anyway :D
<shirish> guys is there an xubuntu+1 ?
<saispo> yep
<saispo> and i reinstall a feisty :/
<saispo> some bugs today with X :(
<shirish> saispo: I tried but didn't see an xubuntu+1
<saispo> i see an announce, but i don't remenber where
<shirish> I had downloaded an alternate .iso .torrent previously but it had ubuntu on it, rather than xubuntu if you do know please lemme know.
<grazie> shirish: I've only seen your last message...can't follow what you want to know
<shirish> grazie: I went to xubuntu.org to download an alternate xubuntu .iso .torrent I did manage to download the alternate installer to find it had ubuntu & not xfce on it.
<shirish> Of course this happened few days ago. Can somebody recheck & give me a correct .torrent link
<shirish> or is the xubuntu 7.10 testing tribe 1 doesn't have an alternate installer ?
<shirish> even now the one which I'm downloading has the name gutsy-alternate.iso & doesn't say if its ubuntu or xubuntu
<grazie> shirish: Ah you want 7.10 testing? I've not download gutsy yet so I don't know. Should be the same kind of link as feisty testing (but for gutsy)...I'll check
<shirish> grazie: thanx a bunch
<grazie> shirish: I can only see the daily live (desktop) image here >> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<grazie> do know why there know
<grazie> do know why there's no alternate
<grazie> don't know why there's no alternate (sheesh!)
<shirish> grazie: is there a mailing list where I can talk about this issue?
<luca_> morning
<Pumpernickel> shirish: 1. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/20070612/
<Pumpernickel> 2. https://lists.ubuntu.com/#Development+Lists
<shirish> Pumpernickel: I am downloading that same daily alternate .iso the problem is the label, it just says gutsy alternate, shouldn't it say xubuntu-alternate or something like that?
<StaticRasengan> hi
<StaticRasengan> any one there?
<Pumpernickel> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<StaticRasengan> has any got wireless working in xubuntu 7.04 on a 20" intel iMac?
<StaticRasengan> need wireless working real bad
<StaticRasengan> grateful for any help
<StaticRasengan> hello?
<Pumpernickel> Have you checked the documentation here (hang on a sec...) yet?
<Pumpernickel> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vidd_laptop> Pumpernickel, i have noticed that in the WPA HowTo, there is a link to a Kubuntu HowTo, but not for xubuntu....does this mean xubuntu works the same as ubuntu, or is it just more lack of support for all things xubuntu?
* vidd_laptop feels like this is the black sheep of the (*)ubuntu family
<tanlaan> Does anyone know of a way that I could have an applet in my taskbar that will check on thunderbird while it is in the background? *if that is even possible*
<Pumpernickel> vidd_laptop: Link?
<grazie> tanlaan: I think it would be possible if you're prepared to write your own applet. Refer to http://xfce.org for documentation (I don't know if thetr is any though)
<tanlaan> hmm ok, thanks
<tanlaan> off to school =] 
<vidd_laptop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<vidd_laptop> it was off the link you gave Pumpernickel
<vidd_laptop> what about the "mail checker" applet included by default?
<vidd_laptop> "mail watcher"....sorry
<vidd_laptop> oh...he left....
<Pumpernickel> vidd_laptop: Looks like no one wrote an Xubuntu-specific howto.  The basic networking portions would be identical, but the front-end would be different.
<vidd_laptop> do i need to do anything special to my router to use WPA, or does it still use the WEP key i already have?
<MeneerE> hello
<MeneerE> can anyone help me with -what seems to be- a bug in the alternate installer? (the newest version, i believe it's called feisty fawn)
<Pumpernickel> Possibly - details?
<MeneerE> it keeps halting at the configuration/installation of "anthy"
<MeneerE> the chinese character input
<MeneerE> -which i dont need, by the way-
<MeneerE> using the alternate installation because i'm trying it out on a celeron laptop with 64 mb memory
<MeneerE> (and 4 gb hdd)
<Pumpernickel> How long did it pause there?
<TheSheep> MeneerE: you can switch to the second console with alt+f2 and kill that process
<MeneerE> an hour or three
<MeneerE> and then i just killed the laptop :/
<TheSheep> MeneerE: then it will just continue the installation
<MeneerE> ah, and anthy wont be installed, saving precious hdd space? :D
<TheSheep> MeneerE: list the processes with 'ps' and kill the anthy with 'kill PID', where PID is the number listed in the first column by ps
<MeneerE> this is able during the installation? (there is no OS on the laptop yet)
<MeneerE> possible *
<TheSheep> MeneerE: yes
<MeneerE> cool, thanks
<TheSheep> MeneerE: alt+f2 will give you a second console
<MeneerE> going to initialise the installation then
<MeneerE> (attempt 3, 3rd time lucky?)
<MeneerE> is it possible to change the keyboard layout later on? (i'm unsure if its US english)
<vidd_laptop> MeneerE, yes...there is a tool to change keyboard layout
<MeneerE> yaay for linux then
<MeneerE> i thought installing it would be harder
<MeneerE> and weirdish
<vidd_laptop> MeneerE, do you have a "qwerty" keyboard?
<MeneerE> yes
* MeneerE is dutch
<MeneerE> so i guess thats mostly standard us english
<vidd_laptop> MeneerE, then it is 95% likely that you have standard us english
<vidd_laptop> is this a laptop or a desktop?
<MeneerE> laptop
<MeneerE> compaq armada v300
<MeneerE> oldie :P
<vidd_laptop> nothing wrong with that
<MeneerE> LVM isnt neccesary for a basic user, right?
<Pumpernickel> Nope.  It's useful if you have a complex partitioning scheme.
<MeneerE> use entire disk it is \o/
<technel> I just installed Xubuntu 7.04. Why in the world does Open Office look so terrible? It doesn't fit in with the interface at all....
<MeneerE> how do i get out of the 2nd console?
<MeneerE> :/
<Pumpernickel> alt + F7
<tomeff> hello
<tomeff> it here anz cyech<
<tomeff> <
<Pumpernickel> Any of F1 - F7 are valid by default.
<tomeff> ?
<tomeff> czech
<tomeff> it here any czech?
<TheSheep> MeneerE: alt+f1
<TheSheep> !ch | tomeff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !cz | tomeff
<ubotu> tomeff: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<tomeff> i know
<TheSheep> funny there is no chinese text :)
<technel> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<technel> Can't you add a separator to a XFCE panel like you can in GNOME?
<TheSheep> technel: you can
<technel> TheSheep, Is it in the "Add New Item" menu? I must be blind :(
<TheSheep> technel: it's called 'separator or spacing'
<technel> TheSheep, I looked through the menu TWICE and didn't see it, but now I found it...heh, thanks...
<usr_rob> i'm downloading xubuntu now, have a question about the desktop icons, are they transparent ? on a screenshot i did see that the icon text do not showed transparancy
<TheSheep> usr_rob: depends on the hardware
<MeneerE> ah, there
<MeneerE> its configuring anthy
* MeneerE alt-f2
<MeneerE> [16:28:25]  <TheSheep> MeneerE: list the processes with 'ps' and kill the anthy with 'kill PID', where PID is the number listed in the first column by ps
<MeneerE> i listed the processes
<MeneerE> and i see /bin/sh/usr/sbin/update-anthy-dics
<TheSheep> MeneerE: now, see what number is to the left of it
<TheSheep> and type 'kill that-number-here'
<MeneerE> 26665
<TheSheep> kill 2665
<TheSheep> kill 266665
<TheSheep> argh
* TheSheep <-- can't type today
<MeneerE> what about /usr/bin/mkworddic -f /etc/anthy/dict.args?
<MeneerE> kill it too?
<TheSheep> it should die by itself
<TheSheep> I think
<TheSheep> if not, you can kill it too
<TheSheep> switch to the first terminal (alt+f1) to see if the installation proceeds
<MeneerE> and the [anthy.postinst]  ?
<MeneerE> ..
<MeneerE> it doesnt continue
<MeneerE> it does :D
<MeneerE> omg thank you
<MeneerE> it passed the magical 65%
<TheSheep> :)
<MeneerE> typical that it runs a process with daemon in it at 66%
<MeneerE> :>
<alnokta> who is the author of xubuntu?
<TheSheep> alnokta: community
<alnokta> TheSheep, well, we need how it is pronounced see : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Xubuntu
<TheSheep> alnokta: I thnk it's mentioned on xubuntu.org
* alnokta checking
<TheSheep> alnokta: I don't know where this text comes from originally, but in the materials for the Welcome Centre it says this: http://welcome.sheep.art.pl/Welcome
<TheSheep> "Xubuntu, pronounced as Zooboontoo, is a complete GNU/Linux based operating system [...] "
<TheSheep> alnokta: found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Xubuntu_2006-11-25?highlight=%28Zooboontoo%29
<alnokta> TheSheep, any text to search ? ;)
<TheSheep> alnokta: 'Zoo'
<alnokta> very nice
<Jester45> i say it like Xoobuntu
<TheSheep> Jester45: how do you pronounce that X ?
<alnokta> <somerville32> I don't think it really matters.
<TheSheep> Jester45: there are generally two schools: ks and z
<alnokta> it really matter ;)
<Arkh> TheSheep, X like Hacks?  XD
<Arkh> Hacksoobuntu :P
<TheSheep> 1337800n700
<Jester45> o x like ex wife
<TheSheep> Jester45: eksubuntu?
<Arkh> TheSheep, lame is not leet :P
<TheSheep> Jester45: sounds too Japanese ;)
<Arkh> lol yeah
<MeneerE> nope
<MeneerE> cant be
<alnokta> there is no consensus on a term
<alnokta> where is that wiki?
<MeneerE> japanese syllables dont end in consonants
<MeneerE> :X
* MeneerE goes off to hide
<TheSheep> MeneerE: that's why exubuntu sounds oriental
<TheSheep> MeneerE: they have one consonant -- n :)
<alnokta> TheSheep, where is that wiki?
<TheSheep> alnokta: which wiki do you mean by "that"?
<MeneerE> so that would make ekusubuntu
<alnokta> TheSheep, <vinze> Perhaps we can collaborate on something on the wiki and when it's finished put it on the main website
<TheSheep> alnokta: wiki.ubuntu.com
<aboyousif> Hello guys .. why xubuntu 7.04 read my IDE hDDs as SCSI SDA ?
<j1mc> aboyousif: Developers found out that SATA/SCSI drivers handle PATA drives better than the PATA driver did, so they started using them for all disks. No need to worry about that.
<MeneerE> 80% in the installing of the software (if anyone cared to know) \o/
<alnokta> TheSheep, should i create a page on the wiki about pronunciation?
<alnokta> how light is xfmedia?
<MeneerE> 85%
<MeneerE> is the installation
<MeneerE> fn
<MeneerE> at this rate it will take an extra hour to install the xubuntu here :(
<alnokta> MeneerE, yo u running the virtual disc?
<MeneerE> i am doing the alternative install cd
<MeneerE> omfg
<MeneerE> it failed :|
<MeneerE> it un-failed itself :o
<PeP`> hello!
<PeP`> I have a little problem with a xubuntu I just installed :/
<PeP`> every time I try to run the terminal the x-server crashes and starts again....
<PeP`> the only way of running the terminal is by logging out and logging in again in the termimnal mode... :s
<PeP`> Doe anyone know why this could be like that, or have an idea how I cold solve my problem? :/
<PeP`> I can get it working with gnome2 terminal, but it is a bug...
<PeP`> I suppose you all now about it -_-
<PeP`> well ok, I'll install gnome2 then
<PeP`> bye :D
<maxamillion> hello all
* maxamillion is on his lunch break .... been a really busy day :(
<tonyyarusso> short lunch
<MeneerE> fn
<MeneerE> xubuntu is quite limited, but it'll do on the laptop
<vidd_laptop> MeneerE, it is extremely expandable.....
<MeneerE> i know
<MeneerE> but i was kinda used to knoppix
<vidd_laptop> its lite so you dont have stuff you will never use hogging your valuable system resources
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
* #xubuntu  [freenode-info]  channel flooding and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
(MeneerE/#xubuntu) i put in a webcam
(MeneerE/#xubuntu) wonder if it will recognise it after reboot
(MeneerE/#xubuntu) :/
* vidd_laptop has to go home
<TehRealNexGen> MeneerE: why wouldnt it?
<MeneerE> what programme would i use with it, then?
<TehRealNexGen> o sorry i thought u meant it had already recognised it
<MeneerE> nope
<MeneerE> just plugged it in
<TehRealNexGen> sudo apt-get install easycam2
<TehRealNexGen> or go to applications => System =>Synaptic package manager and search for it
<TehRealNexGen> did it work?
<TehRealNexGen> ok i also forgot to mention something else...
<TheSheep> MeneerE: you don't have to reboot
<MeneerE> where _is_ easycam2 in xubuntu?
<TehRealNexGen> in synaptic package manager goto Settings => Repositories => Add
<TehRealNexGen> deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main
<TehRealNexGen> that line add it in as a source
<TehRealNexGen> of software
<MeneerE> i will experiment when i have time
<TehRealNexGen> its sounds complicated now
<TehRealNexGen> but when you really get into its a much better way of doing things then windows
<cheeseboy> hi
<TheSheep> hi cheeseboy
<cheeseboy> my other pc gets glined because it has a fizzerbot
<cheeseboy> how i get rid of it?
<cheeseboy> ??
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: I think that this sort of administrative things are best asked at some general freenode support channels
#xubuntu 2007-06-15
<cheeseboy> whats a good linux antivirus
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: the only antivirus programs for linux I know are for scanning e-mails for windows viruses
<cheeseboy> i have somesort of virus ..
<cheeseboy> on that pc
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: what program do you use to connect to IRC?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: on that pc
<cheeseboy> xchat
<cheeseboy> but i also have an eggdrop
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: 5 seconds of googling reaveal this:
<TheSheep> http://forums.planethzl.com/index.php?s=0668b1c2903fa79409af5fc416082fb8&showtopic=4212&pid=75251&st=0&#entry75251
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: hope that helps
<cheeseboy> i look at that
<cheeseboy> but thats windows app
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: that's because fixxerbot is a windows virus
<cheeseboy> but im on linux
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: for some reason the server you're trying to connect thinks you're using a windows machine that's infected
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: I'd contact the server support team and try to work it out with them
<cheeseboy> i have
<cheeseboy> they have no idea
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: http://secure.irc-chat.net/info.php?viri=FizzerBot
<cheeseboy> whats command to empty trash?
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: I don't think there is one, I guess you could try  'rm -r .local/share/Trash/*'
<Naughtyboy> guys...a little quadcore question.....I got a quad coming my way along with more ram and new mobo....will I be OK with the "generic" kernel the comes with x/k/ubuntu or do I have to recompile the kernel to support all cores..?
<ruks> i installed beryl on feisty fawn earlier and lost screen,so i did the sudo dpkg-recofigure xserver-xorg command and reconfigured
<ruks> but now when i go to terminal its just a blank white screen,
<TheSheep> !beryl | ruks
<ubotu> ruks: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Pumpernickel> Naughtyboy: That's fine - quad core / quad cpu is definitely supported.
<ruks> and i installed ndiswrapper yesterday and changed my reposatories for bcm43xx-fwcutter to get my wireless working,and i have to type in sudo modprobe bcm43xx everytime i wanna conect,is there a way to fix this?
<TheSheep> ruks: yes, add it to your /etc/modules
<TheSheep> ruks: the word 'bcm43xx' that is
<ruks> i cant get in my terminal :(
<TheSheep> ruks: alt+f2 and type 'gksu mousepad /etc/modules'
<Naughtyboy> Pumpernickel, : OK...thnx for the quick reply
<ruks> ok sheep did that and nothing happened
<TheSheep> ruks: define "nothing"
<ruks> it asked for my password,entered it,and then nothing,terminal still is blank white screen with no heading
<vidd_bricktop> ruks what are you trying to do?
<TheSheep> ruks: alt+f2 and type 'xfwm4'
<ruks> could not open,file not found
<vidd_bricktop> TheSheep, what y'all trying to do/
<TheSheep> ruks: you're running xubuntu?
<ruks> yea
<ruks> feisty fawn
<ruks> wait whats that x for?
<vidd_bricktop> ruks, in a terminal..... type sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ruks> im kinda new to all this
<vidd_bricktop> xubuntu is XFCE version of ubuntu....as in not gnome desktop
<ruks> my terminal is blank since i installed beryl and lost screen and reconfigured it,
<ruks> i believe my desktop is gnome
<vidd_bricktop> then in <alt><f2> type gdm
<ruks> ok typed it
<ruks> and nothing happened
<vidd_bricktop> hrm
<ruks> do u want me to tell u what i did?
<vidd_bricktop> sure
* vidd_bricktop missed most of the conversation....
<ruks> i installed beryl nvidia on here and when i rebooted blue screen came up about the xserver,so i found a thread where someone had the same problem and he used the sudo dpkg-recofigure xserver-xorg command,so i did that and went thru it,got my desktop back but when i go to terminal its a blank white screen with no heading,and some of the beryl stuff isnt working either,im just kinda new to linux and im lost,i wanna make sure im doing ev
* ruks is a newbie
<ruks> lol
<vidd_bricktop> do you have the beryl icon in your lower right corner?
<ruks> its in upper left with everything else
<ruks> and on desktop
<vidd_bricktop> ok....] 
<vidd_bricktop> then click on it and tell me what options you have
<ruks> general options,window management,desktop,visual effects,access,extras,development,image formal are the options at the top
<ruks> each one has their own set of stuff
<vidd_bricktop> either window management or desktop will let you turn beryl off and use your gnome, or xfce or whatever (not beryl) window manager
<vidd_bricktop> we want you to turn beryl off for now
<ruks> ok i selected gnome as my window manager
<ruks> beryl is off
<ruks> terminal is back,so whats up with beryl
<vidd_bricktop> terminal working for ya now?
<ruks> yea
<vidd_bricktop> yer beryl install is toast
<ruks> ahhh crap,so what do i do
<ruks> i reconfigured my whole x server too cuz of it,i hope i didnt mess anything up
* vidd_bricktop thinks that the reconfigure x server is what messed it up
<ruks> maaaaan
<ruks> so what can i do
* vidd_bricktop gave up on beryl months ago....
* ruks begs for vidd_bricktops help
<ruks> lol
<vidd_bricktop> the eye candy was not worth the agrevation...to me
<vidd_bricktop> ruks, i can not help you do something i can not do myself....
<vidd_bricktop> i was able to recover like i showed you....
<ruks> ahhh got ya
<vidd_bricktop> then i formated and reinstalled cuzz fiesty came out...and neber tried beryl again
<ruks> so is there no way i can recover back to the way it was setup before the beryl install??
* vidd_bricktop is sure there IS....
<ruks> i just gotta find it huh
<vidd_bricktop> but when I mess up REAL bad, i just reinstall fresh
<vidd_bricktop> =] 
* vidd_bricktop is an expert installer!
<vidd_bricktop> =] 
<ruks> ahhhh man i dont wanna do that :(
* vidd_bricktop believes there is a way....something like apt-get (or aptitude if you used that to install) --purge beryl [or whatever the app is called] 
<vidd_bricktop>  --purge removes the configuration files
<ruks> yea but maybe if i just update my reposatories for beryl?
<vidd_bricktop> ....
<vidd_bricktop> you can do that
<vidd_bricktop> im sure if you surf a little, you can find a beryl howto for your card
<ruks> ok so if u were going to use the purge command,give me an example line
<vidd_bricktop> sudo apt-get --purge beryl
<vidd_bricktop> sudo apt-get --purge remove beryl
* vidd_bricktop is not 100% on this.....
<ruks> its unpacking and removing it
<vidd_bricktop> good
<ruks> i hope nothing else crashes lol
<vidd_bricktop> if it does, i can help you thru it
<ruks> i love linux so far because of the control and how smooth it is,but learning to control it and set it up is killing me lol
<ruks> after it said removing beryl,went back to root command
<vidd_bricktop> lol ... where do you think you GET that control;????
<vidd_bricktop> there....done
<ruks> does that mean it removed it?
<ruks> cuz its still in toolbar and desktop,and it never said done
<vidd_bricktop> now do sudo apt-get autoremove
<vidd_bricktop> then reboot
<ruks> ok    0 upgraded 0 installed- 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded
<ruks> reboot or log out?
<vidd_bricktop> reboot
* vidd_bricktop will hunt you down a DECENT beryl walk-thru
* ruks jumps for joy
<vidd_bricktop> which card?
<ruks> nvidia geforce4 440 go 64m
<vidd_bricktop> this looks promising: http://feistyguide.blogspot.com/2007/05/how-to-install-beryl-nvidia.html
<ruks> ok rebooted and beryl is still in taskbar and on desktop
<vidd_bricktop> it includes such steps as "back your stuff up"....always the sign of a well written howto
<ruks> hmm i should get rid of this install before i try a new one
<ruks> i did all that and its still on here
<vidd_bricktop> * wave * maxamillion
<maxamillion> hi hi
<vidd_bricktop> hey maxamillion .... did you ever install beryl on an nvidia card?
<maxamillion> vidd_bricktop: sure did
<ruks> ahhh it wont go away im stuck with it
<vidd_bricktop> maxamillion, good ... ruks is having issues
<maxamillion> vidd_bricktop: but i used aiglx because the nvidia 9xxx series drivers weren't out yet
<vidd_bricktop> i helped him get his ubuntu desktop back in working order....and he wants to try again
<vidd_bricktop> feel like giving him a hand?
<maxamillion> vidd_bricktop: ok, let me get the tutorial i used ... i did it over ssh from home to set up beryl on my work machine
<ruks> yea i wanna try what u just sent me but i gotta get this one off first
<ruks> heeey that would be great
<ruks> and if u could tell me how to get rid of this one i installed
* ruks appreciates help....ALOT
<vidd_bricktop> ruks, chances are it will just re-install that anyway
<barbara> how can I set proper permissions on my new icon in /usr/share/pixmaps ?
<vidd_bricktop> barbara, what kind of permissions you want to give it?
<maxamillion> it appears that the guide i followed doesn't exist anymore
<ruks> ahhh got ya,ok we will see
<Jester45>  hey vidd_bricktop im back
<barbara> vidd_bricktop: same permissions as all the pink colored files that are the majority for that directory
<godless> http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/view/id/129
<vidd_bricktop> barbara, that is not very useful..... open a terminal, and typ cd /path/to/files
<vidd_bricktop> then do ls -la
<ruks> one more question before i go thru with this before i forget,i installed ndiswrapper and all that for my wireless,but everytime i wanna conect wireless i have to type sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<vidd_bricktop> this will list all the files with thier permissions....
<vidd_bricktop> they should look like :
<ruks> is there a way to keep this in there so i dont have to keep typing it?
<vidd_bricktop> -rw-r--r--  1 vidd vidd  566 2007-06-13 17:49 .profile
<barbara> ok that worked I kept thinking it was ls -a
<barbara> thanks vidd
<vidd_bricktop> the -rw-r--r-- is what i need to know what you need it to be
<vidd_bricktop> ruks, i cant help you with ndiswrapper, but i can with the native driver.....
<maxamill1on> bah!!!!!!
* maxamill1on slaps his internet
<barbara> vidd_bricktop: I did chown root then chmod -x to the file and at -rw------- so far
<maxamill1on> vidd_bricktop: can you see what i am reading or have i lagged out again?
<vidd_bricktop> ruks, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<vidd_bricktop> maxamill1on, i see ya
<vidd_bricktop> barbara, what is the permissions of the OTHER files?
<barbara> vidd_bricktop: the second user listing still doesn't say root though
<barbara> vidd_bricktop: -rw-r--r--   1 root    root
<maxamill1on> ruks: did you see the link i sent you or did i lag out before?
<vidd_bricktop> barbara, sudo chmod 655 i think
<vidd_bricktop> maxamill1on, you lagged out
<vidd_bricktop> post the link again
<barbara> vidd_bricktop: that gives -rw-r-xr-x   1 root    user
* maxamill1on runs off to find the link again
<godless> sorry about that TED link
<godless> wrong channel "
<godless> :/
<barbara> from this users perspective though its -rw--------- 1 root user
<barbara> darn file permissions ate my perfectly gimped out new icon :(
<ruks> how do i add something to /etc/modules?
<ruks> i dont know how to open that directory
<ruks> or any directory for that matter
<barbara> is there a way to just give it permissions same as another file?
<vidd_bricktop> barbara, then its 644
<barbara> why doesn't it just say 644 then?
<maxamill1on> ruks: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Support_for_nVidia_cards
<vidd_bricktop> barbara, if chmod 655 gave you rw-r-xr-x, then 644 will give you rw-r--r--
<ruks> maxamillion thats the first install i did
<ruks> and had problems with
<ruks> how can i just uninstall the whole thing?
<maxamill1on> ruks: ah .. hmmm
<maxamill1on> ruks: "sudo apt-get purge beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes"
<maxamill1on> ruks: "sudo rm /usr/share/applications/berul-manager.desktop"
<maxamill1on> ruks: "sudo rm /etc/xdg/autostart/beryl-manager.desktop"
<maxamill1on> ruks: "rm ~/Desktop/beryl-manager.desktop"
<maxamill1on> ruks: enter each one of those commands in the terminal and life should be good from there
<vidd_bricktop> *wave* somerville32
<somerville32> :)
<vidd_bricktop> been a while
<ruks> the first one didnt work
<ruks> second one i mean
<maxamill1on> ruks: didn't work?
<Pumpernickel> s/berul/beryl/
<maxamill1on> ruks: oh, that file might have been removed as part of the first
<ruks> ok desktop icon is gone
<ruks> still in taskbar
<maxamill1on> ruks: we will take care of that in a moment
<ruks> ahh did sudo apt-get autoremove
<ruks> lemme reboot
<maxamill1on> k
<ruks> its gone
<ruks> sweeet
<ruks> ok so i got another question
<ruks> when i changed my reposatories and installed ndiswrapper etc,the bcm43xx-fwcutter,in order to fire my wireless up i have to type in sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<ruks> someone told me i could just add
<ruks> bcm43xx
<ruks> to
<ruks> etc/modules
<ruks> how do i do that
<ruks> or /etc/modules
<Pumpernickel> You open the file /etc/modules as root, and on a new line you type 'bcm43xx'.
<Pumpernickel> Then you save it.
<ruks> ok but i dont know how to open it as a root
<ruks> im new :(
<Pumpernickel> (No ''s, of course.  Just the module name.)
<Pumpernickel> In a terminal, do `sudo nano /etc/modules`.
<ruks> ok opened it and added bcm43xx
<ruks> how do i save it
<Pumpernickel> It shows common shortcuts on the bottom.
<maxamill1on> sheep: ?
<ruks> ^x to exit,how do i do that
<TheSheep> ruks: press and hold down the 'Ctrl' key and press 'x', the release both keys
<Pumpernickel> You press control - which is usually abbreviated as ^ - and, while holding it down, press 'x'.
<ruks> ahhh
<ruks> man how did u learn all this stuff
<ruks> so nano does what
<ruks> navigates?
<TheSheep> ruks: same way as you
<ruks> yea true,i am learning alot hehe
<Pumpernickel> Nano is a text editor.
* ruks head is about to burst from the onslaught of info in the past 2 days
<ruks> sweet
<ruks> so should i just give up on having beryl?
<vidd> ruks, that is up to you
<maxamill1on> ruks: probably for now ... unless you really feel like getting your hands dirty
<maxamill1on> ruks: my recommendation is to let them work out some more bugs (it is still alpha software)
<briancron> give up!!!  Did we give up when the germans bombed pearl harbor?
<TheSheep> Germans???
<maxamill1on> briancron: the germans bombed pearl harbor?
<maxamill1on> briancron: when on earth did that happen?
<TheSheep> wow, that means ww3
* maxamill1on missed something
<briancron> am I the only one who has seen Animal House?
* TheSheep runs for cover
<maxamill1on> briancron: apparently
<TheSheep> briancron: yes
<Pumpernickel> briancron: yup
* ruks looks around puzzled
<ruks> lol
* vidd_bricktop has seen it...in the first run...not on late night tv
<briancron> joke withdrawn with apologies
<vidd_bricktop> it wasnt funny then either
<ruks> ok so u guys helped me fix everything i was having trouble with
<ruks> so far
<ruks> lol
<ruks> i just wish i could have beryl,or something like it
<maxamill1on> ruks: we try
<ruks> nobody on here has it installed with feisty?
<briancron> well I bombed in #xubuntu no denying that
<briancron> I have beryl with fiesty and it works fine
<ruks> really
<ruks> driver?
<maxamill1on> ruks: i isntalled it on edgy, i deleted it 2 weeks .. it annoyed me
<briancron> driver for what?
<briancron> have you looked in synaptic?
<TheSheep> maxamill1on: having preview of the window contents in the pager would be nice though...
<maxamill1on> briancron: are you using aiglx, xgl, or nvidia driver support?
<vidd> imo it adds NOTHING but bragging rights
<briancron> nvidia
<ruks> dang thats what i got
<maxamill1on> TheSheep: yeah ... that feature wasn't there when i tried it
<ruks> i installed beryl and had trouble with a few things
<briancron> vidd, I disagree... I got tired of spinning the cube but it's really a functional addon
<maxamill1on> TheSheep: only thing i liked was the OS X expose' copy cat plugin
<TheSheep> maxamill1on: you can have it without beryl, with skippy
<vidd> briancron, what functionality?
<ruks> people do it cuz it looks so damn sweet but i actually do alot with multimedia and switching thru desktops like that and everything
<maxamill1on> TheSheep: ohhh yes, skippy ... i should look into that
<maxamill1on> !info skippy
<ubotu> skippy: full-screen X11 task/window switcher, similar to OSX Expose. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1rc1-6 (feisty), package size 28 kB, installed size 148 kB
<briancron> sticky screens, scroll windows... snap windows into one view
<vidd> i get the same functionality with freecell...and nowhere near the resource drain
<maxamill1on> w00t
* maxamill1on installs
<TheSheep> maxamill1on: and 3ddesktop :)
<TheSheep> maxamill1on: better install the -nx version
<briancron> mouse scroll transpartency... meta M turns the screen colors better for nighttime reading
<ruks> ok so what is the best thing i can get
<maxamill1on> TheSheep: yeah ... i could do that
<ruks> and briancron u have had no problems?
<briancron> well Im not really worried about the resources so it wasn't an issue
<briancron> no problems ruks
<TheSheep> maxamill1on: sorry, it's -xd
<maxamill1on> TheSheep: 3d desktop is nice, but the wobbly windows and such is annoying
<TheSheep> maxamill1on: http://skippy.klik.atekon.de/
<TheSheep> !3ddesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3ddesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !info 3ddesktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-6 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 432 kB
<TheSheep> maxamill1on: no need for beryl
<briancron> Im used to the wobbly windows but I agree that the magic of beryl wears off... however many cool usability features are hard to live without
<TheSheep> maxamill1on: and it actually has much more options
<ruks> so briancron how did u install?
<maxamill1on> TheSheep: nope, beryl is just a pain
<vidd> briancron, you listed a bunch of "nice to have" features....
<briancron> vidd: yeah of course, nothing critical
<TheSheep> briancron: I tried to use both beryl and compiz, but I couldn't live with their stupid algorithms for window placing
<maxamill1on> briancron: usability!?!!? ... there are maybe 2 things i find usable about beryl
<briancron> ruks for fiesty I went to synaptic to install it
<maxamill1on> TheSheep: what's your opinion of openbox as a window manager?
<TheSheep> briancron: and lack of focus stealing prevention on top of that
<TheSheep> maxamill1on: never used it
<ruks> ok max so what should i use instead of beryl to get some of the same features?
<vidd> ruks, they are talking about 3ddesktop
<briancron> mouse over the minized icons for a preview... Im not suffering from Vista envy... I started with slackware and Im learning emacs... but beryl is useful as well as eyecandy
<maxamill1on> TheSheep: ah ... ok, i just recently heard about a guy who uses xfce with openbox as the window manager so i started reading about it .... it seems really nice for just a window manager, i might end up trying it out
<vidd> !info 3ddesktop | ruks
<ubotu> ruks: 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-6 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 432 kB
<briancron> or Mac envy either...
<briancron> I meant minimized
<TheSheep> maxamill1on: ever seen pkwm?
<TheSheep> maxamill1on: it's a bit nicer looking
<maxamill1on> TheSheep: is that the window manager written in perl?
<vidd> briancron, im running a vanilla xfce with only one task bar....no M$ envy here either
<briancron> ruks if synaptic will install beryl use it and then turn off anything you find annoying
<vidd> briancron, we just spend the last...what....2 hours helping him RECOVER from thsat
<briancron> vidd: no accusing you but I know there is a stigma about beryl... but it's more than just bling imo
<briancron> oh... sorry I don't mean to confuse ruks
<ruks> hey my mousepad on my laptop on linux if i tap the pad not button it clicks,didnt do that in windows,can i change it cuz i keep clicking on links i dont wanna
<maxamill1on> ruks: touchpad mouse?
<ruks> yea im just gonna stay away from beryl i guess,tried 2 installs and it didnt work right either time for some reason
<vidd> ruks, there is a setting that reduces the sensitivity of it....
<ruks> yea ya know,its a touchpad mouse lol
<ruks> on my laptop
<vidd> and there is another item to turn it off altogether
<ruks> windows never let me click with the pad i had to use the button
<ruks> linux im scrolling and click on stuff by accident cuz of this function,i wana turn it off
<vidd> ruks, sorry to hear that M$ prevented you from using one of the STANDARD features of a touchpad mouse
<TheSheep> macs have this nice feature -- if you use two fingers on the touchpad, it works as a scrollwheel
<maxamill1on> ruks: there should be a setting somewhere ... i'm not entirely sure where though
<TheSheep> maxamill1on: it the xorg.conf
<maxamill1on> TheSheep: yeah, and there is linux support for that macbook touchpad as well :)
<maxamill1on> my X might frag out ... if so, i'll brb
<ruks> not that xorg thing man,i had problems with that earlier lol
<vidd> ruks, xorg is your friend
<ruks> is there no way to just go in and adjust the mouse settings,well i see one in preferences
<ruks> how do i change mouse settings in xorg
<vidd> just dont use the reconfigure tool
<ruks> oh heck
<ruks> my mouse buttons are all wrong since i did that reconfigure thing earlier when i got that blue screen
<ruks> buttons are backwards and pad is wrong
<TheSheep> ruks: man mousedrv
<TheSheep> ruks: or http://www.x.org/current/mouse.html
<ruks> man mousedrv
<ruks> ok
<barbara> anyone know how to get rid of those transparent bubbles around icon text?
<maxamill1on> TheSheep: openbox is nice ... not as configurable as xfwm4, but it seems pretty nice for being minimalistic
<TheSheep> maxamill1on: but it's ugly :(
<TheSheep> maxamill1on: at least most themes
<barbara> maxamill1on: configurable? hah far from it, these damn bubbles won't pop on my icons no matter how hard I click
<maxamill1on> think so?
<TheSheep> barbara: I think I've seen it somewherei n the xfce faq
<maxamill1on> TheSheep: i thought it looked pretty decent
<maxamill1on> barbara: huh?
<maxamill1on> barbara: what are you talking about?
<ruks> i did man mousedrv and it gave me a bunch of info but how do i change stuff
<barbara> maxamill1on: look at an icon on your desktop read what it says now look at what your eyes not think
<barbara> maxamillion: yes that visual noise known as transparency ick
<TheSheep> ruks: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf as root
<maxamill1on> barbara: i don't have icons on my desktop
<barbara> http://forum.xfce.org/index.php?topic=3446.0
<maxamill1on> barbara: let me enable then really fast
<vidd> ruks, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maxamill1on> vidd: gedit?!?!!?
<barbara> http://forum.xfce.org/index.php?topic=3430.0
<ruks> i like it
<vidd> maxamill1on, he is using gnomer
<TheSheep> mousepad
<barbara> oh and third problem with desktop icons that darn truncating of names
<maxamill1on> ruks: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TheSheep> barbara: just disable the desktop icons :)
<maxamill1on> ruks: use gksudo when using gui programs
<barbara> if I wanted to do that I would use fluxbox
<TheSheep> barbara: you can use fluxbox with xfdesktop
<TheSheep> (or rox)
<maxamill1on> barbara: if you want desktop icons you might want to look into ROX Filer ... best desktop icon support on the planet
<barbara> I just want icons with no features what so ever, how hard is that
<ruks> ok im in the gedit xorg.conf /etc/X11
<TheSheep> barbara: you are sure you don't want panel launchers?
* maxamill1on uses panel launchers ... they are nice
<TheSheep> barbara: it turns out to be hard, because xfce doesn't have much unnecessary options -- just sane defaults
<vidd> TheSheep, i think barbara wants desktop launchers....like windows desktop shortcuts
<barbara> I don't want truncating names, transparent bubbles, huge spacing, and maybe turn off some default ones...
<maxamill1on> barbara: http://cgi.4chan.org/r/src/1181866339729.jpg
<maxamill1on> bah!!!!
<maxamill1on> barbara: http://rox.sourceforge.net/desktop/static.html
<maxamill1on> barbara: wrong link ... sorry
<TheSheep> maxamill1on: 4chan :)
<maxamill1on> TheSheep: :D
<vidd> maxamill1on, this brings a new light on you!
<barbara> I'm just going to go to xfce and start posting up suggestions to all the other unanswered problems about icons on xfce desktop
<vidd> maxamill1on, its like i almost never knew ya!   lol
<maxamill1on> vidd: lol, it was actually a link that was sent to me ... i'm not entirely familiar with the site
<vidd> SURRRREEEEEE
<TheSheep> barbara: better use their bug tracker to post feature requests
<TheSheep> barbara: but don't hold your breath
<barbara> feature!?
<barbara> why is a feature not having features?
<TheSheep> barbara: configarability of certain aspects of the desktop is a feature
<somerville32> Are you people planning a Rubuntu? :P
<barbara> I mean I'm sure its more minimalist and less on code to remove a few things
<vidd> barbara, you want to be able to set icons with an optional configuration....that is a featuree
<TheSheep> barbara: then remove it, the sources are freely available
<barbara> I could configure a different color for the bubble around icon text yes but I don't I want to remove it
<TheSheep> barbara: I'm almost sure you can remove the bubble with a gtk theme
<barbara> alright
<barbara> would any of you be interested in using icons if I did?
<TheSheep> barbara: it's mentioned somewhere in the xfce forums or wiki
<ruks> how do i change the mouse settings?
<TheSheep> barbara: no, I don't have iocns on my desktop
<barbara> ruks: under settings
<maxamill1on> somerville32: it would be Roxbuntu ;)
<vidd> somerville32, rubuntu? sounds like a plan....let me get working on that......
<vidd> =] 
<cheeseboy> whats command to reconfigure xorg?
* maxamill1on considers starting openbuntu to compete with fluxbuntu
<maxamill1on> :P
<TheSheep> cheeseboy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cheeseboy> thnx
<TheSheep> maxamill1on: clibuntu
<cheeseboy> and wats nvidia configuration tool called?
<vidd> maxamill1on, and tecnicly it woud have to be roxubuntu...that (u) is so important!
<ruks> cheeseboy u must be messing with beryl
<maxamill1on> TheSheep: open box is interesting though ... its a window manager and nothing more, it doesn't attempt to be a de/wm hybrid like flux does
<maxamill1on> vidd: no ... fluxbuntu doesn't have that u
<TheSheep> maxamill1on: twm is more like that :)
<vidd> maxamill1on, it is also not officially supported
<vidd> =] 
<ruks> no im in the gedit xorg.conf for /etc/X11
<maxamill1on> TheSheep: i will go look into it ... none of them will probably replace xfwm4, i'm just bored and feel like chasing random things
<maxamill1on> vidd: neither is xubuntu
<TheSheep> maxamill1on: play nethack :)
<vidd> maxamill1on, if they dropped that "x"...they would probably get more conatical support then xubuntu!
<cheeseboy> ruks acyually im trying to setup tv
<vidd> maxamill1on, xubuntu is no longer officially supported by conatical????? when did this happen?
<TheSheep> vidd: you are right, the for of xubuntu that dropped the x is already the most supported one!
<TheSheep> s/for/fork
<maxamill1on> vidd: what on earth is conatical?
<TheSheep> confunical :)
<maxamill1on> lol
<vidd> maxamill1on, a badly butcered attempt to spell mark shuttleworth's company without acually looking it up
<maxamill1on> canonical
* vidd needs to renew his hunting licence for the keyboard.....
<TheSheep> maxamill1on: they actually hire vidd at Google to invent new misspellings of search terms
<maxamill1on> you know what's sad ... i bet they actually have someone there who makes more money per year than i _ever_ will
<joejaxx> TheSheep: there is a cli ubuntu derivative
<TheSheep> maxamill1on: who cares about money? you have us!
<maxamill1on> so true
<vidd> heck maxamill1on they probably have ppl there that make more a year then half of us will ever make
<ruks> can u guys help me with this mouse issue?
<maxamill1on> joejaxx: yes, there are _many_ ubuntu derivatives ... but they all display version names in conjuction with the mother distro ;)
<vidd> ruks, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-409520.html
<joejaxx> maxamill1on: there are too many :P
* maxamill1on notes that debian is the mother distro ... not ubunt-let-me-steal-all-debian's-work-and-creditu .... errr, ubuntu
<barbara> gtkrc is how you fix icons on xfce I think
<barbara> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/GtkThemes
<vidd> maxamill1on, the sad thing is that the way things are going with debian, ubuntu may surpass them in functionality
<vidd> and debian may start getting from ubuntu, instead of the other way around
<joejaxx> vidd: what makes you say that? :P
* vidd recalls reading about in-fighting andd the like within the debian organization
<cheeseboy> how i setup tv clone w/ nv driver?
<maxamill1on> vidd: well of course, why would debian developers put forth effort to do things that others are being paid to write ... and write open source in nature
<maxamill1on> vidd: but one thing i will say for mark is that he recognizes that ubuntu can't exist without debian so he actually has some debian core devs on the pay roll
<cheeseboy> anyone know
<vidd> cheeseboy, tv clone?
<vidd> !tv clone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv clone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamill1on> dinner time .. bbl
<cheeseboy> vidd put wats on my monitor on my tv
<vidd> oh...
<vidd> no idea....it doesnt just work?
<cheeseboy> nope
<cheeseboy> flashed random colors on tv
<Tailsfan> Hello, is there a way to easily manage my wi-fi connection on Xubuntu?
<Pumpernickel> !info wifi-radar
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 232 kB
<barbara> alright I got a theme I wish to use to fix my issues with icons however user interface preferences will not list my theme even though its in the correct directory..
<barbara> oh well I'll just keep tweaking theme a bit more until then
<vidd> anyone have any recomendations for this display adaptor (besides replacing it with something decent and linux friendly)? 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
<ruks> trying to install mac flash 9....instructions say to unpack it which i did its located at /home/david/Desktop it says in terminal navigate to location and type : + $ ./flashplayer-installer
<ruks> how do i do the first part?
<Pumpernickel> vidd: http://www.openchrome.org/
<vidd> Pumpernickel, ty
<vidd> wb maxamillion think you can stay for a while this time?
<maxamillion> vidd: uhmm... possibly, what's up?
* vidd is about to get a new driver (or modual...or firmware...never know which term applies where) for my display adater
<vidd> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
<ruks> i dont know how to navigate there
<vidd> Pumpernickel, have you installed this card b4?
<maxamillion> i believe module or driver would be appropriate
<vidd> ruks, you just want the flash plugin?
<ruks> well i downloaded the tar.gz and unpacked it and thats what the installation instructions said
<ruks> so i can watch stuff on youtube and what not
<vidd> ruks, just go there, and click on the "install plugin" link...and let firefox do it for you
<maxamillion> ruks: just openfirefox, click .... nvm, vidd beat me to it
<maxamillion> ruks: firefox will do it automatically for you
<ruks> sweet!!
<vidd> YES!!!!! i get to beat out someone!!!!!!!
<ruks1> this is the link it took me to
<ruks1> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<ruks1> its not showing me anything thats gonna do it for me
<vidd> shockwave???
<maxamillion> yeah .... there isn't any shockwave support for linux
<ruks> macromedia flash player
<ruks> 9
<ruks> for linux
<maxamillion> flash player != shockwave
<vidd> ruks, that is flash...not shockwave
<ruks> yea but why is it telling me i can download this then
<ruks1> Installing the plugin tar.gz using Install script:
<ruks1>    o Unpack the tar.gz file
<ruks1>    o In terminal, navigate to the unpacked directory and enter:
<ruks1>           + $ ./flashplayer-installer
<ruks1>           + Click Enter key and follow prompts
<ruks1> unpacked directory is /home/david/desktop
<vidd> that is for the FLASH PLAYER not shockwave
<ruks1> it said plugin,i went to youtube and instead of video it has a spot that said download plugin
<ruks1> clicked on it and thats what it gave me
<maxamillion> ruks1: don't use the flash player installer ... just let the firefox plugin manager do it for you
<ruks> and how do i do that
<vidd> maxamillion, before i get too far in this....
<vidd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<vidd> do i need to install the 2d before the 3d?
<ruks> it says i have javascript turned off or an old version of shockwave and has the link that gives me what i got already
<vidd> or is it one or the other?
<maxamillion> ruks: go to youtube.com, at the top of the page firefox will have a little button that says "install missing plugin", click it and then agree to the user license, click next a couple times and you are done
<ruks> thats what i did,and that tar.gz file is what it gave me,it didnt install it for me
<maxamillion> vidd: i would imagine its one or the other
<maxamillion> vidd: if the 3d one supports your card then go with that
<maxamillion> vidd: i really don't know to be entirely honest, but i would assume it to be one or the other and that some of the via chipsets don't support 3d
<maxamillion> ruks: then something is wrong
<vidd> ruks, then install sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs .... then restart firefox and go to that page again
<vidd> maxamillion, wish me luck then
<maxamillion> vidd: good luck
<maxamillion> bah!
<maxamillion> my fiance has informed me that it is time to bathe the dog ... wish me luck
<maxamillion> bbl
<ruks> lol
<ruks1> did it,installed the stuff went to youtube and it says the exact same thing :(
<ruks1> can someone just tell me how to do it this way
<ruks1> Installing the plugin tar.gz using Install script:
<ruks1>    o Unpack the tar.gz file
<ruks1>    o In terminal, navigate to the unpacked directory and enter:
<ruks1>           + $ ./flashplayer-installer
<ruks1>           + Click Enter key and follow prompts
* vidd never had that issue with it
<ruks1> directory is /home/david/Desktop
* ruks1 apologizes
<vidd> then cd /home/david/Desktop
<vidd> *wave* cellofel1ow
<ruks> ok typed in that and it said command not found
<ruks> so what would be the full command?
<vidd> the full command is cd /home/david/Desktop
<vidd> that puts you into the directory you want to be on
<ruks> man it says my architecture x86_64 is not supported by flash player installer
<ruks> but it told me on the site it was what was for my platform etc
<ruks> so what can i use for a plugin to watch stuff
<vidd> sorry, ruks no idea
<vidd> but THAT explains why you couldnt just click the link to auto install
<ruks1> got ya
<ruks1> is it cuz i have the 64amd?
<vidd> yep
<ruks1> i think that would be better wouldnt it?
<ruks1> so no suggestions for  3d desktop?
<vidd> weird....
<vidd> my gxine is all out of wack when i play a video....cant see anything, but when i get a snapshot, the image is crystal clear
<vidd> anyone have any idea why?
<technel> GNOME took over my desktop. How do I get xfce-desktop back in control?
<technel> GNOME took over my desktop. How do I get xfce-desktop back in control?
<jgamio> how can i test my microphone
<technel> My previous install of Ubuntu (Gnome) started up in 10-15 sec at most. I installed Xubuntu and I just timed it--the screen that just says "Xubuntu" and has a loading bar was up for 2 min, 20 sec!! Am I doing something wrong?
<That_Halfling> Anyone able to give me a hand with an installation issue?
<That_Halfling> Trying to install on a Panasonic Toughbook CF-R1 and everytime I go to start the installer(Alternate CD) it just boots to a flashing cursor and sits there
<That_Halfling> No ideas?
<klhrevolutionist> wondering if xubuntu installer bug was fixed and .iso was updated ?
<neozen> meep?
<vidd_> if you can help it, avoid verizon dsl like the plaque
<vidd_> plague*
<vidd_> as soon as they here"linux" they try to hang up on you
<vidd> anyone know anything about gxine?
<vidd> j1mc, you know anything about gxine?
<j1mc> hey vidd... no, not really.  :(  sorry.
<j1mc> i've used it very little.
<test3r> hey - does ne1 use the Usenet in here????
<j1mc> test3r: why do you ask?
<test3r> im trying to pull it up - and im getting an openSSL error
<test3r> i tried re-installing the openssl pack, and its not fixing it
<test3r> not sure what to do.
<j1mc> hmmm... not sure either.
<j1mc> have you searched google or anything?
<test3r> would it say that if im not using the correct nn////pass ?
<test3r> it would say something diff, yes?
<j1mc> test3r: sorry, i really have no idea.
<test3r> well - what do You use j1mc ?
<test3r> even tin is having problem going at all
<vidd> question....how do you set up mplayer to view dvd's?
<test3r> you'll want to use the Automatix packedge for that stuff, probably. it will make you confirm you are in the US, then it will install things for you to view DVD, I think
<vidd> isnt automatix like...huge?
<j1mc> test3r: i can't remember the last time i used usenet... :(
<j1mc> test3r: vidd... try to avoid automatix.
<j1mc> it can cause problems when you go to upgrade your system.
* vidd missed stuff cuzz he lost connection
<vidd> i asked if it was huge...then nothing
<test3r> you don't have to install everything it offers
<test3r> it is a packedge manager thing
<test3r> nothing more
<j1mc> vidd: i wouldn't recommend automatix.
<j1mc> if you add it's repositories, and then go to update your system . . .
<test3r> and if you up your system, im not sure if it works like every other packedge or not
<j1mc> if their repos aren't updated, it will cause problems.
<j1mc> automatix is not really necessary now, anyway.
<j1mc> search for the libdvdcss file... i think that will do it for you.
<vidd> i have it and installed....
<vidd> my issue isnt with getting the thing to play....
<vidd> the picture is messed up
<vidd> well....in gxine it is
<vidd> mplayer just dont play it
<test3r> yeah back when i even had totem installed too trying to get stuff to pplay right
<test3r> i dunno - j1mc must be majic codec man or something  =D
<vidd> test3r, libxine-extracodecs works wonders
<vidd> that and libdvdcss is all i should need...
<vidd> all i needed on the other EIGHT boxes i have
* vidd thinks it might be that the display adapter is not set right
<test3r> i had libxine
<test3r> plugs-bad
<test3r> bad-multiverse
<test3r> good
<test3r> good-multiverse
<test3r> ...etc..
<test3r> some stuff just wont play right on here - Yet.
<vidd> test3r, name one thing you cant play
<test3r> well, lets start with mediaplayer10+ files
<vidd> besides web content that discriminate based on reported os
<test3r> also - some old janky 3.11 DiVX wouldnt play correct either
<test3r> mightve been crazy 5 tho
<test3r> i think i only had it going bak wiht NEMOs pak like 4 yrs ago
<vidd> what cant you play TODAY?
<vidd> and i think i got windows media to play....
<vidd> dont recall
<test3r> o i dunno i havent tried sorting thru playing stuff , anymore, rly.  u know - i should try DVDs on my notebook, though
<test3r> yes old WMP9- filesw will play
<test3r> but the newer ones wont go
<test3r> u can tell pretty quickly the ver.#  in this way
<vidd> test3r,  make sure you install the extracodecs
<test3r> OK.  Im going to try that right now 4 us. Hey - do u use Newsgroups at all on here?
<test3r> im having problem wiht OpenSSL and it
<test3r> mainly openssl appears its not starting
<test3r> is that something ihave to start up manually?
<vidd> i dont...no
<test3r> like should my cmnd b liike:    sudo openssl [switch]  NEWSREADER-PROG [adress////name////pass]     ?
<vidd> test3r, man openssl?
<test3r> yeah i did it can do alot but nothing that was useful lol
<test3r> it looks like it should just be going?
<test3r> is there a way i should b chekcing for that?
<vidd> idk
<test3r> how do i r chek my daemons?!?
<vidd> again...idk
<test3r> ooooooooooo - it looks i need a NNTPd
<test3r> http://www.linux.com/howtos/Usenet-News-HOWTO/index.shtml
<test3r> =)
<vidd> aint google great?
<test3r> weeeeeeee! LOL i dont use google as the corperations pressure them. i use webcrawler because it is the best of All worlds
<vidd_> verizon is evil
<Chikubu> nebody alive?
<vidd> yeah
<vidd> not for long though
* vidd has been dropping pretty regularly all night
<Chikubu> xubuntu doesnt seem to detect my ct2980 sound blaster, ideas?
<Chikubu> isa
<vidd> isa?
<Chikubu> yeah
<vidd> what is isa?
<Chikubu> not pci
<vidd> oh...dont mind me...im super tired
* vidd has no ideas...and needs to get some sleep
<Chikubu> k cya
<Chikubu> nebody else alive?
<test3r> whatups
<test3r> im playing retail steve martin dvd right now , too, on my Laptop
<test3r> =)
<Chikubu> problems with isa sound card
<Chikubu> BUT!!!
<Chikubu> i just remember i have an external usb sound card in a box!@
* Chikubu runs downstaris
<test3r> i think Automatix set all of it up for me  - i hope you're incorrect about the upgrade troubles
<test3r> Yep- I used automatix2_1.1-4.2-7.04feisty_i386
<test3r> np >> The Lonely Guy
<test3r> =/
<test3r> lol i can resize the window to Any size too
<test3r> and its going still
<test3r> also it must not b gxine thats running it because that errored out attempting to try the retail dvd
<test3r> the one that is running current plays all dvd i test now
<test3r> is Totem
<test3r> nice, tin runs now
<logmein> heya ~homies
<logmein> when gutsy coming out :)
<novato_br> hi dudes, how can I install on kernel compile, the reader memory cards ?
<grazie> novato_br: are you asking how to compile the kernel or what option(s) to enable or both? I know nothing about reader memory cards though.
<novato_br> grazie, i want compile the kernel and install memory card reader
<novato_br> the memory card reader is usb
<novato_br> but the debian distro doesn't recongnized it
<grazie> !kernel | novato_br
<ubotu> novato_br: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<novato_br> i was on there
<novato_br> and I didn't find anything about this
<grazie> novato_br: I don't think those instructions are very good...I've got a better link somewhere for compiling kernel
<novato_br> but don't you think that I am looking for ?
<novato_br> i'm looking for any place
<novato_br> i didn't find
<grazie> suggest using google to search for "memory card reader linux kernel". As it's usb, some options are enable by default, but you may need others
<novato_br> memory card reader is not popular
<novato_br> heehehe
<novato_br> ok
<grazie> someone else has already had and solved this problem I am certain :)
<novato_br> grazie, i didn't find  and the most links talking about PS3
<elbing> llevo 8 aos con tux, 11 en unix, 6 de sysadmin en la empresa... conoc xfce hace tiempo, me enamor de l hace dos meses. Ayer puse esta distro en mi laptop. Sinceramente y a quien corresponda: felicidades
<elbing> ups sorry
<novato_br> wow, spanish
<novato_br> hi, elbing, you entendi el todo que tu dice
<elbing> he he, yes, I forgot that this channel is an international channel
<elbing> well, nice distro in any case
<novato_br> soy brasileo
<elbing> thanks novato_br , sorry for the spam people
<elbing> well I'm spanish
<grazie> novato_br: not something I needed to enable myself, so I can't help. If I come across something I'll post you a message
<elbing> are you in #debian-es or anyone has your nick?
<novato_br> ok, grazie, thx
<novato_br> no, elbing . i'm not on debian-es
<elbing> coincidence
<elbing> :p
<novato_br> somebody must be with the same nickname
<test3r> i just set a custom sound trimmed with Audacity to my start sound in here !
<test3r> OK- so how do i theme my login screen ?  =9
<test3r> with a custom stuffs
<elbing> to run jackd in realtime mode should I install a lowlatency-kernel as other ubuntu's?
<novato_br> grazie, baby, my problem is: after kernel compilation
<novato_br> MMC/SD memory card reader does not work
<grazie> novato_br: why are you compiling the kernel?
<novato_br> I can get better perfomace and optimized system
<novato_br> i'll have to go! I need work! Thx grazie, i'll see late
<grazie> then it seems that you are optimising out an option that you need!
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> i cya
<alnokta> why not add the ability to choose certain packages inside the 'Language Support' program?
<TheSheep> alnokta: because when you only want certain packages, you can use synaptic and/or apt-get/aptitude
<alnokta> TheSheep, but i don't want the help of ooo
<alnokta> i just wanted to add another keyboard
<TheSheep> alnokta: then remove it
<alnokta> its downloading ;)
<TheSheep> then stop it and install wahtever package you need with synaptic
<alnokta> ok, stopped
<test3r> nifty! you can really customize the boot screen alot if you want to!
<test3r> I'm going to do something really neat with it.
<test3r> ne1 a fan of CowboyBeBop?
<TheSheep> !ot | test3r
<ubotu> test3r: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<test3r> !nm applet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm applet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<test3r> does ne1 know how to combine that NM applet thing with wifi-radar onto the taskbar? for a real-time monitor?
<test3r> aaaaah, acording to come logs from this channel, maxamillion already listed some programs being worked on for wifi users! I hope they work out- it will be pimp to have a tiny monitor / switcher on the icon bar
<frojnd> hello there
<frojnd> what's the name of print screen program for xubuntu?
<frojnd> it's good if it's gnome
<test3r> /usr/bin/screendump send it to STDOUT
<test3r> cant get more raw than that =)
<test3r> dunno what ur looking to DO, thought
<frojnd> to make a screen shot :) but it has to be gnome
<frojnd> ksnapshot it's got but it's kde
<test3r> you can add it to the shortcut bars at the top so you can click it to take a screenshot
<test3r> I have no idea.  try clicking your bar and goto "add item" it might be in the list
<test3r> we have a lil pic of a camera for us
<frojnd> oh, it has to be xfce :P
<frojnd> I have to go .. bbl and I'll bother later :)
<test3r> ez
<TheSheep> frojnd: gimp
<TheSheep> frojnd: you can also add a screenshot plugin to your panel
<TheSheep> frojnd: or install a command-line program like scrot
<test3r> gimp itself can take a screenshot? does it include its own interfaces on the screen?
<TheSheep> test3r: yes, if you want to
<test3r> crazy!.  Hey i just cheked out the plans: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe1/Xubuntu
<test3r> looks nice - especially the bit about being able to format/write USB key drives now. Ive only tried copying off them in the past, and it can read from them as expected, but that's as far as I went
<test3r> one thing I don't want is the RW of the NTFS sectors messing something up, though. I'm sure it will be plenty past those bugs by the time it is stable. It seems odd the day has finally came
<test3r> I'll think I'll wait until an upgrade solution from Feisty is fleshed out though- I'm not even sure if I will. It's working quite nice, now, & see little reason to change it
<test3r> I'll be using the new version on Some box, though
<test3r> just not the laptop, heh
<greg__> I installed Tribe1 on a spare harddrive and did the long test. Where should I post the results?
<greg__> There were a couple of things I found kind of odd...like the partitioner called my ide drives sda, sdb etc
<greg__> And you may delete a user without admin privelages
<TheSheep> !testing
<ubotu> For information on how to help test the next release of Xubuntu and for the results matrix, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Xubuntu/Current
<test3r> i just recently figured out the /dev/cdrom link is in fact a 'ghost' SCSI link (its faked)  so that it works with certain other programs that ship as our main toolset
<greg__> thanks
<test3r> i also learned learning all this that native interface to ALL cd drive is scsi (at least im Pretty sure thats what they meant)
<test3r> ATAPI is just afake layer and when it comes down to it- it is still using scsi commands
<test3r> SO- maybe thats why you see that as the HDDs showing up
<test3r> it is showing the tru interface through???? (although I didnt think it applied for HDDs)
<test3r> fine then - LEAVE ! Yeeeaaaah.
<test3r> ;p
<barbara> think I found what I was looking for yesterday something called kolorizer to edit gtkrc files
<barbara> surprised there no xubuntu equivalents
<frojndp> hello there
<frojndp> I have some serious problem out there with my screen...
<barbara> frojndp: like what?
<frojndp> barbara: like that: http://shrani.si/files/snapshot111yfz.jpg
<frojndp> when I minimize things, the dissapear
<TheSheep> frojndp: just add the task bar to one of the panels
<TheSheep> frojndp: or, if you don't like the task bar, use icon box, or make the desktop display icons for minimized applications
<alnokta> this buntu hanged for no good reason!
<TheSheep> frojndp: you can also get to the minimized windows by clicking with the middle mouse button on the desktop
<barbara> wtf lol
<barbara> frojnpd: learn to right click and customize, its quite easy once you get hang of it
<frojndp> I see
<frojndp> middle click ok
<barbara> try all the applets out
<barbara> middle click? what sort of mouse you using?
<barbara> :/
<frojndp> am.. thrust :) :P
<frojndp> Trust*
<frojndp> how can I add taskabar
<TheSheep> frojndp: right-click on the panel, select 'add item' and select task bar from the list
<TheSheep> barbara: you're ona mac? ;)
<barbara> nah standard 2 buttons and middle scroll with click, no curves so can be either right or left
<TheSheep> barbara: and where is the scrollwheel that you push to click located? :)
<barbara> middle
<TheSheep> actually we still have some 3-button no-scrollwheel mice here
<frojndp> why is "The sun" in the upper left corner? http://shrani.si/?snapshot111yfz.jpg  on my desktop?? how can I get rid of it ?
<barbara> its another panel you have
<barbara> remove panel 2
<barbara> with the minus sign
<frojndp> lemme try
<frojndp> ok good
<frojndp> 2 problems are godd now
<barbara> wow 13G kind of small
<frojndp> but there I have the biggest rpoblem. Picture is repeating itself on the bottom of screen, I tryed to screened it but I wasn't able, I think its some kind of monitor error. How can I reset all display setttings?
<frojndp> 13gb for programming is far to big :)
<TheSheep> frojndp: try different modes with settings->display settings
<frojndp> anyways, this is quite annoying, couse picture is starting to repeat itself on the monitor (2cms of monitor on the bottom)
<TheSheep> frojndp: seems like your monitor doesn't handle that large resolution well
<frojndp> TheSheep could be, y es
<TheSheep> alternatively, try to use the controls on the monitor to tune it
<barbara> ah programming I usually use anjuta for
<TheSheep> sight, the GUI generation :)
<barbara> TheSheep: you ever find that article on removing icon bubbles?
<TheSheep> barbara: no, sorry, didn't have time to look at it
<barbara> well I tried toying with gtkrc of themes but so far no luck and having trouble with the hex codes for colors
<frojndp> now there is no repeated picture :)
<frojndp> but my layout ve switched to US
<frojndp> how can I change it to si, slovene slovenija..
<frojndp> anz idea how to change layout. I tried in settings > keyboard but no luck
<barbara> install the language pack
<barbara> under synaptic
<frojndp> can ugive me command
<frojndp> for termila
<frojndp> terminal
<frojndp> cant find specific caracter
<vidd_laptop> sudo synptic
<TheSheep> there is a panel plugin for changing the keyboard layout
<vidd_laptop> sudo synaptic
<frojndp> oh u mean GUI advanced packave
<frojndp> package*
<TheSheep> you can also use settings->languages to install the language packs
<vidd_laptop> TheSheep, i know so few GUI solutions for linux....=] 
<vidd_laptop> the CLI is so much better
<vidd_laptop> to think...13 months ago i was afraid of the command line!
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> first thing i was was learn a bit of bash
<TheSheep> this is some weird conditionaing -- I don't really know where it comes from
<Catoptromancy> and I used batch files all the time in Windows, so I learned shells very fast
<frojndp> am... if I change keyboard an monitor, how can reset settings ??
<frojndp> what is the command for that
<frojndp> oh and how can I reset refresh rate ?
<frojndp> now its on 60. bu my CRT monitor can handle 85 :D
<frojndp> mHZ
<Catoptromancy> I would think it was adjust from monitor
<Catoptromancy> Newer monitors have built in refresh rate
<frojndp> how can I limit download rate_
<frojndp> is there any command or program to do that ?
<alnokta> TheSheep, you have an idea why the computer flashed a skygreen screen then hanged? the keyboard, mouse..nothing
<TheSheep> alnokta: no, looks like a hardware problem though
<alnokta> TheSheep, but don't occur on winxp?
<MeneerE> ello
<MeneerE> i cant get acces to root
<MeneerE> and i am sure i am typing the correct pass
<TheSheep> !root | MeneerE
<ubotu> MeneerE: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MeneerE> i want to install http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<MeneerE> i got the self extracting package
<TheSheep> MeneerE: why don't you install the java from repositories?
<TheSheep> MeneerE: it's prepared and ested
<TheSheep> tested
<MeneerE> repositories?
<MeneerE> wheres that?
<MeneerE> apt-get install java?
<TheSheep> !repos | MeneerE
<ubotu> MeneerE: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<MeneerE> it doesnt say where these repositories are
<MeneerE> ._.
<TheSheep> MeneerE: they are on the ubuntu servers all over the world
<MeneerE> theres no internet on the laptop
<MeneerE> :/
<TheSheep> MeneerE: then get a deb from packages.ubuntu.com
<TheSheep> !find sun-java6
<ubotu> Found: sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-demo, sun-java6-doc, sun-java6-fonts, sun-java6-javadb (and 4 others)
<MeneerE> Source Package: sun-java6, Download: [dsc]  [sun-java6_6-00.orig.tar.gz]  [sun-java6_6-00-2ubuntu2.diff.gz] 
<MeneerE> which one?
<Jester45> sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-jdk
<TheSheep> Jester45: why would he need the java development kit?
<Jester45> i would do the ubuntu one
<MeneerE> TheSheep: programming robocode
<Jester45> i just saying the other sun-java6 packages i know of
<TheSheep> MeneerE: don't download the source package, you need the .deb the link is higher
<TheSheep> MeneerE: click on the x86 (or i386) above
<MeneerE> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=sun-java6-jdk&version=feisty&arch=i386&page=1&number=50 <-- that?
<TheSheep> MeneerE: no, this http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmultiverse%2Fs%2Fsun-java6%2Fsun-java6-jdk_6-00-2ubuntu2_i386.deb&md5sum=910445a56954b69efce803a64182fcc8&arch=i386&type=main
<MeneerE> will robocode install itself? (its a jar)
<MeneerE> .jar*
<TheSheep> MeneerE: you don't need to install jars to run them
<MeneerE> error: dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java6.jre
<MeneerE> -jre *
<TheSheep> well, some packages require other packages to be installed
<TheSheep> you will get all of them from packages.ubuntu.com
<TheSheep> (synaptic would download them automagically if you had internet on that laptop)
<Jester45> MeneerE, you have to get that package also and install them at the same time
<MeneerE> so i need the jre evironment too?
<MeneerE> to make it work
<Jester45> yea if it says it needs it to install then you do need it
<TheSheep> MeneerE: you need only the jre environment to run the java programs, you only need jdk if you want to write and compile java programs
<MeneerE> i want to write, run and compile
<TheSheep> MeneerE: you need the java plugin if you want to run java applets in your browser
<TheSheep> then you need the jre, jdk and plugin
<MeneerE> http://robocode.sourceforge.net/ <-- doing this
<MeneerE> how are you able to search on that ubuntu page?
<MeneerE> ah, found it
<TheSheep> it's alittle awkward
<MeneerE> indeed it is
<MeneerE> now for the pluging
<MeneerE> -g
<MeneerE> once you get the hang of it, its quite easy, i bet
<Jester45> many things are
<Jester45> TheSheep, can you look at http://jester45.homelinux.net/ and tell me why the background of the page is not black
<TheSheep> Jester45: oh, that;s simple. it's because it's white :)
<Jester45> wait... did i put the color as white?
<TheSheep> Jester45: no, but you used a 20 years old depracated attribute directly in your hatml
<TheSheep> html
<Jester45> i have tried using css and html
<TheSheep> Jester45: remove that and but 'html {background:#000}' in the css instead
<TheSheep> Jester45: also, your html lacks doctype
<Jester45> ok... it changed but the cell spaceing is white still
<Jester45> does it need it ?
<Jester45> i all ways took it out to gain a tiny bit more speed
<TheSheep> Jester45: you have a spurious } in your css
<Jester45> ?
<TheSheep> Jester45: and remove that body {
<TheSheep> background:#ffffff;
<TheSheep> ...
<TheSheep> Jester45: that .css file can be stripped to literally 5 lines and still do the same thing
<Jester45> i removed the { and now nothing is held in the center
<Jester45> ok look at it again
<Jester45> im not to good with css
<TheSheep> it was an extra } not {, sorry
<Jester45> so removed the } in front of body ?
<TheSheep> Jester45: there is a validator at http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/
<Jester45> yea... i need to validate my little site and all of vidd's
<TheSheep> the syntax is simple:   selector { properties separated with ; }
<Jester45> ok look again i removed the } and put in the { and now its white
<MeneerE> graa O_O
<MeneerE> ia32-sun-java6-bin isnt for i386
<MeneerE> only amd 64
<Jester45> what ya need the -bin for
<MeneerE> installing the sun java6 jre package
<Jester45> hum... i didnt have to do that
<MeneerE> perhaps i should try java5, then
<Jester45> i wouldnt, i think 6 is much better
<MeneerE> seems like i dont have much choice now, do i?
<frojnd> what's the graphic input name ?
<frojnd> like kdm for kubuntu
<frojnd> what's for xubuntu?
<Jester45> humm you know there are 2 packages that are -bin
<MeneerE> yea
<frojnd> anyone?
<frojnd> u know.. how can I restatr by command line xubuntu
<Jester45> MeneerE, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmultiverse%2Fs%2Fsun-java6%2Fsun-java6-bin_6-00-2ubuntu2_i386.deb&md5sum=e814337135ae0039519d75daafb18562&arch=i386&type=main
<frojnd> sudo /etc/init.d/?? restart
<Jester45> i386 -bin
<Jester45> frojnd, its gdm
<frojnd> oh tnx
<MeneerE> i already started downloading that
<frojnd> I've installed nvidia-glx driveres
<frojnd> how can I enable it
<frojnd> by renameing kdb into "nv" ?
<Jester45> frojnd, edit your /etc/xorg.conf
<frojnd> Jester45: ok
<frojnd> Jester45: I'm in it right now
<Jester45> and find where it says what drivers your device is using and change that to the nvidia ones
<frojnd> Jester45: for driveres it says: kbd
<frojnd> and I change it to "nvidia" ?
<Jester45> yea i think so
<frojnd> arh :s
<frojnd> doesn't work
<frojnd> also when I typed in nvidia
<TheSheep> Jester45: http://sheep.art.pl/misc/jester.css
<frojnd> gdm just died
<MeneerE> GNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Jester45> TheSheep, will that do the same as what i got?
<frojnd> !vidia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vidia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frojnd> "nvidia
<MeneerE> jre needs the java bin to be installed
<frojnd> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheSheep> Jester45: try it
<MeneerE> the java bin needs the jre to be installed
<TheSheep> frojnd: congratulations, you just replaced the drivers for your keyboard with the drivers for your graphics card
<TheSheep> frojnd: put that kbd back and find the line that says 'driver "nv"'
<Jester45> TheSheep, thanks
<TheSheep> frojnd: and replace *that* line with 'driver "nvidia"'
<Jester45> TheSheep, i been working on that for a few days
<frojnd> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<TheSheep> Jester45: also, you don't need that <div id="main"> in the html anymore, I used the <body> tag instead
<TheSheep> Jester45: I will gladly help you with any css
<Jester45> TheSheep, do you like css?
<Jester45> TheSheep, wanna help with php?
<TheSheep> Jester45: I don't like php
<Jester45> :)
<Jester45> neither do i
<Jester45> php/mysql is really fun
<Jester45> and what makes it worse is that i jumped into and i and dont really know how both of them work
<Jester45> with html i at least know some of how it works
<MeneerE> grr
<Jester45> and im a bit better at css
<Jester45> but my favorite is bash :)
<TheSheep> Jester45: that's really bad position to be in
<Jester45> totally diffrent
<MeneerE> TheSheep
<Jester45> TheSheep, would you like to help me with removing a package? it gives me a error code 1
<MeneerE> how is this possible?
<MeneerE> :/
<MeneerE> jre and java.bin depend on each other to be installed
<TheSheep> MeneerE: a loop in dependencies?
<Jester45> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MeneerE> so you can nevver install them
<MeneerE> -v
<TheSheep> MeneerE: are you sure you didn't mix the names?
<Jester45> MagicFab, run sudo dpkg -i package.deb package.deb
<MeneerE> nope
<Jester45> TheSheep, they are looped
<Jester45> i looked
<MeneerE> java 5 and java 6
<MeneerE> both the same problem
<MeneerE> any replacement?
<MeneerE> or solution
<Jester45> MeneerE, run sudo dpkg -i sun-java6-bin.deb dun-java6-jre.deb
* TheSheep scratches his head
<MeneerE> whats that, Jester45?
<Merchelo> run that command
<Merchelo> to install everything you need
<Jester45> its the backend of apt
<Jester45> just replace the .deb with the real name and path
<Jester45> TheSheep, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25741/
<Jester45> what do you think of that?
<Jester45> aptitude cant fix it also
<MeneerE> er
<MeneerE> i dont know the path
<MeneerE> how do you say where something is?
<MeneerE> :|
<Jester45> are you in the command line only ? or are you in a gui
<TheSheep> Jester45: looks like someone made a broken python package
<MeneerE> gui
<Jester45> TheSheep, do you know how to fix it?
<TheSheep> MeneerE: right click on the empty space next to these deb files, and select 'open terminal here'
<MeneerE> ah
<MeneerE> :D
<Jester45> MeneerE, type "sudo dpkg -i " then you can drag and drop the files into the terminal
<Jester45> TheSheep, so would i need to install somthing to remove this?
<TheSheep> Jester45: I think you might try to reinstall that package first
<TheSheep> Jester45: and see if it works
<Jester45> i cant
<TheSheep> Jester45: you can go to '/var/dpkg/something...', find the uninstall script for that package and replace it with an empty file...
<Jester45> well i have to go away for a bit
<TheSheep> Jester45: but that may leave some leftovers in your system
<Jester45> i gotta call my work
<Jester45> installing python didnt help
<test3r> hey - SMB isnt mounting my remote printer - do i have to do that manually?  "/usr/lib/cups/backend/smb failed"  is the message that the 'localhost' webpage config gives me
<TheSheep> test3r: um, isn't there a gui program for configuring that in the system menu?
<test3r> when i point it to it with "smb://Workgroup/BoxName/PrinterName" cups says it sees it
<test3r> but I just now got this error msg to show up & my hunch was correct - it was the mount somehow
<test3r> I have hard-wire-connected the printer & printed test page already.
<test3r> printing thru the air to a printer connected via-USB, janky-drivers-that-are-not-PPD, on a WIndows box is Hard.
<test3r> HP's techs were of no help though. they just said "your printer does not support post script nor have a PPD"
<test3r> but there exists a linux special driver For it (thank goodnes)
<test3r> wait - never mind i found something -
<test3r> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/39484
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 39484 in samba "cups smb printing backend no longer works" [High,Confirmed] 
<test3r> looked and looked . oh look at j00000! mr bot. all smart n stuff!
<test3r> i guess i will have a reason to up to 7.1 after all? Comon PLEASE tell them fix that 7.1!
<test3r> I used automatix tho on this install  =(  I will need one heck of a picky upgrade method
<TheSheep> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<TheSheep> hmm...
<test3r> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<test3r> !playing multimedia
<test3r> !libxine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<test3r> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MeneerE> i still cant seem to install
<MeneerE> both files
<MeneerE> the looped ones :/
<test3r> whelps, i guess i just have to wait n see then if it upgrades smooth or not
<Jester45> MeneerE, have you tried moving the debs into apt's cache and just using apt to instal
<MeneerE> i've given up today
<MeneerE> working on my windows machine now
<Jester45> sorry to hear that
<hyper_ch> huhu
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: aloha
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: master thesis handed in
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: now it's praying time ;)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: congrats
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: you don't have to 'defend' it now?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: nah
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: only your doctoral thesis
<TheSheep> unfair
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: but after my master thesis I know, I'll never write a doctoral one :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: hehe, thought the same after mine
<hyper_ch> you're a doctor? ^^
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: now I'm slowly starting to collect material for the phd...
<hyper_ch> Mr. Doctor, Sir... I went swimming yesterday and know I ahve a lot of muscle ache.. what can I do for it to stop
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: master only
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: Dr. TheSheep
<hyper_ch> new skype version
<TheSheep> bleh
<TheSheep> Dr A. Culla, hematologist
<hyper_ch> what's a hematologist?
<radioaktivstorm> anyone know how to stop epiphany from opening new windows? i want to override that and make everything open in tabs
<hyper_ch> if the target is set as _blank I think the it opens a new window... I see the same in firefox
<radioaktivstorm> hyper_ch, but isnt there a setting that lets you override that in firefox?
<hyper_ch> that doesn't work too well :)
<radioaktivstorm> lol
<radioaktivstorm> hmm
<radioaktivstorm> maybe i should just use firefox
<radioaktivstorm> i like epiphany though
<radioaktivstorm> o well
<gnomefreak> radioaktivstorm: epiphany should have tab support look in the preffernces
<gnomefreak> atleast on feisty
<radioaktivstorm> gnomefreak, im not seeing it in the preferences
<radioaktivstorm> i mean, i can open tabs
<radioaktivstorm> but as hyper_ch said before the _blank open in new windows
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<radioaktivstorm> not really sure how to fix it :/ or if it can be fixed
<TheSheep> radioaktivstorm: try searching in about:config
<TheSheep> radioaktivstorm: it's like windows registry -- everything is in there
<radioaktivstorm> cool thanks, do you know what kind of thing i would be looking for?
<radioaktivstorm> i was browsing through firefox about:config
<radioaktivstorm> but i wasnt sure what made it open new windows in tabs
<radioaktivstorm> does anyone know what the epiphany folder is? i dont see one in /home
<TheSheep> radioaktivstorm: epiphany uses gconf to store its configuration, like every real GNOME application should
<TheSheep> radioaktivstorm: you can install the gconf-editor to get into it
<TheSheep> radioaktivstorm: it's even more like windows registry :D
<radioaktivstorm> thanks lol :P
<hyper_ch> how can I install windows media player 10? ^^
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: start by repetedely stabbing your knee
<hyper_ch> ;)
<hyper_ch> *watching now some BG*
<radioaktivstorm> oo...gettin late gotta part! thanks for all the helps
<hyper_ch> BSG
<TehRealNexGen> ?
<hyper_ch> battlestar galactica ;)
<radioaktivstorm> \o/
<radioaktivstorm> BATTLESTAR GALACTICA!!
<hyper_ch> season 3
<radioaktivstorm> nice
<TehRealNexGen> :-[
<hyper_ch> TehRealNexGen: whats wrong?
<crabgrass> where is screen resolution information stored for xfce?
<crabgrass> i mean, not X.org
<kalikiana_> crabgrass, I don't think XFCE uses anything but Xorg's resolution, so nothing to store.
<crabgrass> seems like it has it's own list, considering i added 1920x1200 in xorg.conf myself, and the highest xfce>settings>display shows is 1600x1200
<kalikiana_> crabgrass, XFCE often replaces the highest resolution with 'Default'. Is that the case with you?
<crabgrass> kalikiana_: apparently not, since every time it boots, it goes to 1600x1200, and i have to use nvidia-settings to change it
<kalikiana_> crabgrass, That's actually strange. I am no expert in that area, you might ask in #xfce for help as well.
<crabgrass> kalikiana_: will do, thanks for the help
<kalikiana_> :)
<K3rl0u4rn> hi !
<K3rl0u4rn> I have installed a fresh xubuntu (feisty) and have problem with gxine
<Maximilian1st> K3rl0u4rn, So did I and that is why I turned to vlc
<K3rl0u4rn> whatever file I open, it tries to read CD-Rom and tells me no CD is in
<K3rl0u4rn> Maximilian1st: should I ? is there a way I can use win32codecs with VLC ?
<Maximilian1st> K3rl0u4rn, I'm not sure if this is related, probably..
<K3rl0u4rn> It is not but this is the reason why I don't always use VLC
<K3rl0u4rn> I used to use mplayer, but since xubuntu comes with gxine, I thaught it may be a good software
<predaeus> K3rl0u4rn, get mplayer too. there is often files that would not play with one or the other but another one would do.
<bangcock> i'm having probs getting an older version of sun java working on xubuntu... fesity fawn... trying to get jre1.3.1_06 installed
<bangcock> i run the shell script to create the jre1.3.1_06 folder... i move it to /opt/jre1.3 & create links in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins & firefox plugins... still no go tho
<predaeus> bangcock, what java version does about:plugins in firefox list?
<bangcock> i have to admit i don't use ubuntu at all but xubuntu was the way to go for this older laptop... not sure mebe xubuntu has a bit of a diff file structure than fedora?
<bangcock> i created the same link for both the firefox & mozilla plugin folders
<bangcock> i need this older version of java for work... they might make me use winblowz if i can't get this one cooking... yak
<bangcock> ya know i never did even try installing latest/greatest ver of java wonder if that would be a good idea 2 try
<predaeus> bangcock, just install java from the repositories
<bangcock> umm will i b able 2 sudo apt-get jre1.3* ?
<bangcock> it's like an ancient version yeah?
<predaeus> no idea. try to search it with synaptic or add/remove
<predaeus> or just get a new version, what do you need the old for anyway?
<predaeus> apart from compatibility testing
<bangcock> 4 work :)
<predaeus> as far as I know java is totally downwards compatible. so get a new version.
<bangcock> for some dumb reason java isn't backwards compatible
<predaeus> hm weird
<bangcock> nope
<bangcock> thats what i thought... tried connecting to an i/f at work that expects jre1.3* with the latest jre1.6* & it hangs up on security checks
<predaeus> 1.4 firefox plugin is in repos
<predaeus> for performance and security reasons they should update their implementation
<bangcock> lol tell me about it... i have complained about that since i found out i need a box running jre1.3
<predaeus> :-D
<bangcock> but big company = slow to conform/upgrade
<predaeus> hm, try if it works with 1.4
<predaeus> the plugin is in repos
<predaeus> run add/remove, type in java and select
<bangcock> jre1.4 yeah? mebe try that also
<predaeus> blackdown java j2re1.4 is in repos
<bangcock> kk will try that... thanx not on xubuntu atm 2 check :) cheers
<predaeus> no problem, you are welcome, I know the hassles of installing java and linking things around :-D
<predaeus> doh, too late
<RememberPOL> Is there a way to launch mousepad from xfterm4 and have it _NOT_ exit if I quit xfterm4? (mousepad & doesn't work)
<TheSheep> RememberPOL: no
<RememberPOL> for shame
<TheSheep> RememberPOL: unix has a precess *tree*
<TheSheep> RememberPOL: if you cut a branch you're sitting on...
<RememberPOL> well is there a way to have mousepad run off a lower branch from xterm4?
<RememberPOL> ^^
<TheSheep> RememberPOL: dbus maybe...
<RememberPOL> ah
<TheSheep> RememberPOL: I think you could try exo-open
<RememberPOL> k
<TheSheep> but I think it would be a cool idea to have the defult text editor registered as a dbus service
<RememberPOL> well that's just an example (mousepad)
<RememberPOL> the actually process i'm wanting to run like this is moin.py
<RememberPOL> I mean I could probably put it in /etc/rc.local to have it launch at startup permanently...
<RememberPOL> but say I want to stop and restart the process but have it run in the background so I don't see it and I can close my x terminals and such...
<RememberPOL> I guess I could use a (CTRL+ALT+F[1-6] ) virtual terminal
<RememberPOL> But say I want to launch it as a pertinent background process from an X display using a distribution-independent method (leaving out dbus)
<RememberPOL> *shrug*
<RememberPOL> virtual terms will be good enough i suppose
<TheSheep> RememberPOL: write a script for th init.d
<m0u5e> Can anyone help me? I followed the instructions for getting a microsoft intellimouse to work (imwheel) and now my scroll up and down doesnt work
<m0u5e> also the option in "mice" under ubuntu system>preferences no longer has the option of making my middle mouse button able to auto scroll
<m0u5e> oh crap... wrong channel sorry guys :X
<RememberPOL> did you manually edit xorg.conf?
#xubuntu 2007-06-16
<MAGO> i want to install linux, and i'm downloading xubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso is it okay if my computer is a 32bits?
<Tailsfan> Yes, hence of you downloading i386
<MAGO> and the install is graphical?
<Tailsfan> Yes it is
<MAGO> oh ok, thanks i'll install it =)
<MAGO> Tailsfan thanks
<Tailsfan> Desktop = Graphical - Alternate = Text Install
<MAGO> Tailsfan i forgot to ask
<Tailsfan> Yeah?
<MAGO> what's the difference between desktop and alternate?
<Tailsfan> Desktop you can run the system and install at the same time
<Tailsfan> Alternate you can just install
<Tailsfan> I have Xubuntu myself and i did it via Alternate
<MAGO> oh ok, so with alternate you have to boot it with the cd of install but still is graphical?
<MAGO> and desktop, you run it from your running os?
<MAGO> or is it, if you install it "desktop" there is no need to burn it into a cd?
<Tailsfan> No
<Tailsfan> Desktop is teh graphical CD where you can Run the system from the Live CD and install it at the same time
<Tailsfan> ALternate is just a text install
<cheeseboy> how i zip a file to a rar in 100 mb parts?
<Tailsfan> !7-zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<MAGO> should i install desktop? i'm newbie
<cheeseboy> rar not 7zip
<cheeseboy> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Tailsfan> They'll both work, but if you want to use Dkestop, Go Ahead
<MAGO> ok, i'll see what happens
<MAGO> thanks again
<BFTD> would anyone know how well a broadcom 4401 wireless card will work?
<cheeseboy> wats command for archiving folder into 100mb 7z parts?
<vidd> when you are deleting directories that are not empty...its rm -?? /directory   ?
<vidd> is it -Rf or -Fr?
<cheeseboy> rm 0f
<BFTD> -rf works
<cheeseboy> -f *
<cheeseboy> help ??
<BFTD> rm -rf (directory name here)
<cheeseboy> wats command for archiving folder into 100mb 7z parts?
<BFTD> oh
<BFTD> no idea
<BFTD> hrm
<cheeseboy> :(
<Chikubu> suggestions for multimedia program for slow machine?  mp3, tracker (mod s3m ect), movie files
<Chikubu> or programs
<Chikubu> is there command line way to check for specific app or apps installed?
<BFTD> locate
<BFTD> which
<BFTD> or simply ls /usr/bin for whatever you're looking for
<Chikubu> when you use apt-get install, it has a database or something, some way to search that data
<Chikubu> trying to sort out dependancies
<vidd> Chikubu, from command line?
<vidd> or is synaptic ok?
<BFTD> http://pastebin.ca/569185
<BFTD> whast wrong?
<vidd> BFTD, there is no modual installed for the device?
<vidd> (is this a test?
<BFTD> how do I figure out if there is a module installed?
<vidd> do ls[type of card] 
<vidd> and tell me what your network card is
<vidd> or bastbin the results
<vidd> *pastebin
<BFTD> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 050d:705a Belkin Components
<BFTD> lsusb
<BFTD> lspci doesn't show
<vidd> ....
<vidd> belkin componants.....
<vidd> =\
<BFTD> what?
<BFTD> yeah
<vidd> do you know which driver SHOULD be running?
<BFTD> its a F5D7050 ver 3002 usb wireless G adapter
<BFTD> I got it because I read that it can use the ralink drivers
<vidd> there is a command (lsmod?) that will list all your running moduals....
<vidd> darn...he left....
<vidd> ah....he'll be back
<Chikubu> grr got bumped
<Akuma_> am i correct in thinking that xubuntu should be more stable than ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<vidd> Akuma_, at least as stable...why?
<Akuma_> vidd: i just haven't had much luck with ubuntu feisty, i was hoping for something more stable
<vidd> "stable" is a relative term.....
<Akuma_> indeed
<vidd> what did you have issues with
<Akuma_> i want stable relative to what i've had so far
<vidd> if you had driver issues...then it will most likely be very similar....
<Akuma_> gnome's shutdown/reboot buttons disapeared, so i have to switch tty and sudo poweroff, the systray doesn't always seem to load on boot .. they're not huge issues but they're not too fun
<Akuma_> vidd: no driver issues
<vidd> if you had issues with things crashing cuzz you lack memory (ram/hdd space) it should be better....
<Akuma_> vidd: my biggest problem is a nasty kernel oops bug, although it most likely has nothing to do with xubuntu vs ubuntu
<Akuma_> vidd: i have plenty of memory too ...
<vidd> if you had issues with app a, x and j...it may or may not be better/worse...depending on how you like the alternatives
<vidd> what bug is that?
<Akuma_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/113793
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113793 in Ubuntu "error in terminal after upgrading to Feisty" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<Akuma_> hmm... thats a neet ubotu feature ..
<Akuma_> *neat
<Jester45> Akuma_, if it was somthing wrong with gnome then xubuntu shouldnt have the problem because it has little gnome in it
<Jester45> if you want really stable try debain stable (sarge??) its very stable... but for me i dont lie it
<Jester45> like*
<Akuma_> Jester45: i havent been extra happy with gnome so thats my main reason to want to try xubuntu
<Jester45> i have tried lots of DE and window manager and i tend to get draged back to xubuntu
<Jester45> i tried ubuntu kubuntu xbuntu debain (stable and unstable) gentoo redhat DSL knoppix sabayon morphix and maybe some others
<Jester45> i used kde gnome and xfce and i like xfce the best
<Akuma_> Jester45: what would i loose coming from gnome? anything that matters? i don't mean gedit or nautilus, but something i just can't do with xfce? any feature comparison chart somewhere? i havent found any myself..
<Jester45> Akuma_, you can install anything from gnome in xubuntu
<Akuma_> Jester45: no compatibility issues at all though?
<vidd> Akuma_, do you have that issue?
<vidd> can you the get the live cd and run it (dont install)and see if you have the issue still?
<Akuma_> vidd: i do, i'm the one who posted the syslogd messages
<vidd> the developers are waiting for that test....it is important that SOMEONE gets them the answers so they can fix it
<Akuma_> vidd: i don't have the liveCD right now unfortunatly
<Akuma_> vidd: i think i can do that
<vidd> Akuma_, you the original poster, or the second person?
<Akuma_> although it doesnt exactly happen all the time so i'll have to just play around for a while with the liveCD, i'm not sure i'll have a few hours to do that
<Akuma_> the second one; the original poster wasnt exactly helpfull
<vidd> then open the terminsal...and let it run all night
<vidd> =] 
<vidd> if it happens, it will fill up the terminal
<Akuma_> yeah i thought about that but i'm not sure i trust my laptop enough for that. it gets pretty hot and all
<Akuma_> i'm kinda confused about this though. i mean, obviously if it was present in the live cd as well it would have been a well known bug. so it means its either due to my hardware or something specific i do.
<Akuma_> problem is i'm not sure i'll be able to do all the same things i do on the live cd
<vidd> Akuma_, you can do all the same things on the live cd that you do on the regular install....
<vidd> you can even download from the repo's,  download and install libdvdcss and watch a movie...
<vidd> i had a friend that was able to run everything he needed for a whole month (no reboot) off the live cd
<Akuma_> hmm. didnt know that
<vidd> after the 30 day "test drive" he fired M$
<vidd> =] 
<Akuma_> heeh
<vidd> i think he did eventuall do the install...
<Akuma_> i'm pretty happy i fired ms too, though i must admit that XP was ultra stable
<vidd> Akuma_, ????
<vidd> i had XP for 23 minutes before i got a BSOD
<Akuma_> it was. 98 was crap, but xp itself wouldnt crash on me
<Akuma_> really? i never got on on xp. on many different machines
<Akuma_> *one
<vidd> i know ppl that never got the chickenpox either.... but there are thousands of ppl that get it every year!
<vidd> =] 
<Akuma_> hehehe
<Akuma_> well i had several other issues with windows that were enough ... stability didn't help ms keep me on their camp =)
<vidd> then again...i had another friend that desided he was going to change the screen resolution on my desktop....
<Akuma_> although i hope i can find a *nix combination that will be as stable
<vidd> rather then simply use the tools to do it, he borked the daylights out of my xorg file and resarted the machine....
<Akuma_> i think i read they'll work on improving stability for gutsy?
<Akuma_> oh i see, he wanted to use his l33t hax0r skills hein =/
<vidd> and he proclaimed that i got a "BSOD" when the GDM failed to load
<Akuma_> hehe
<R[a] ndom> lol
<R[a] ndom> black screen of death?
<R[a] ndom> the console?
<R[a] ndom> :)
<Akuma_> ohhh. *black* !
<Akuma_> hehe
<vidd> i took one look at the sceen...mutters some unpleasentries and went to a tty, reconfigured the x server, and restarted it (1 minute, tops)
<R[a] ndom> pwn, I guess.
<vidd> R[a] ndom, no...that blue and grey screen you get when xserver fails to load corerectly
<R[a] ndom> oh right
<R[a] ndom> what happens when I let the auto updates happen :P
<R[a] ndom> its borked my xorg conf 3 times now
<vidd> i informed him that it was not a screen of death...cuzz i did not have to restart the machine
<R[a] ndom> er well, borked the nvidia drivers actually
<vidd> i told him the system was running fine
<vidd> now how he got my sudo password......
<R[a] ndom> typed sudo after you had recently used it in a console?
<R[a] ndom> truth serum?
<vidd> is there a way to specifically kill gksudo?
<R[a] ndom> never used gksudo, so dunno
<vidd> R[a] ndom, im not sure HOW he got into it
<Jester45> vidd, look at htop and see if its listed
<Jester45> vidd, who is this "he"
<vidd> one of the linux-bashers at work
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> buddy of yours?
<vidd> or should i say THE linux basher
<Jester45> or just a co-worker
<vidd> Jester45, not really....hehe
* Jester45 wishes there was a linux basher in his whole city
<Jester45> im like the only one that knows about it
<Jester45> me and the guy who has to peel off all the ubuntu stickers from the computers at my school
* vidd is trying to find that "psudo-virus" that makes the screensaver a box that pops up and starts showing a CDM box that lists all the files on the system, one by one and then shows DELETED
<Jester45> i got one that shows diffrent fatel errors from diffrent OSs
<vidd> i put that on someone's computer like 8 years ago...and they like to have died...tripping over a chair to get to the computer...then finding out it was just a screen saver....
<vidd> Jester45, you have ubuntu stickers?
<Jester45> many
<vidd> from where?
<Jester45> 20 or 30 of them
<Jester45> from ubuntu
<Jester45> or... shipit
<Jester45> i also have ~15 ubuntu cds
<Jester45> i get new ones for my friends to use
* vidd would like to get some stickers like M$ slaps on pc's...."designed for linux...or ubuntu..."
<Jester45> or if im at there  i can just use ubuntu + a script of mine and everything is like my destkop
<Jester45> or close
<Jester45> they have the logo then UBUNTU and under the UBUNTU is linux for human beings
<Jester45> 1x3
<Jester45> nice little things
<Jester45> i got all the parts in my computer sporting them
<Jester45> even the disc tray
<Jester45> and my psu fan has one that is cut up and it looks pretty good
<Jester45> almost like the fan was made for ubuntu
<cheeseboy> whats network config file called??
* vidd would like to make computers for ppl with sticker that say "built with linux" and "this is where M$ would slap thier tracking device[the reg code] "
<Jester45> cheeseboy, i think that depends on what kind of interface it is ie wireless ethernet usb
<cheeseboy> the geneta one
<cheeseboy> general*
<Jester45> vidd, i would be your midwest branch :)
<vidd> cheeseboy, gksudu network-admin
<cheeseboy> where i put dhcp
<cheeseboy> vidd, i want the file
<cheeseboy> not gui
<vidd>   /ect/network/interfaces
<cheeseboy> its empty :/
<vidd> one moment....
<cheeseboy> kk
<vidd> cheeseboy, sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<cheeseboy> what i did
<vidd> did you copy/paste?
<cheeseboy> nvm typo
<vidd> or type by habd?
<cheeseboy> on laptop hard to copy and paste
<vidd> really?
<cheeseboy> what i put for just dhcp device?
* vidd never had issues....
<cheeseboy> tuchbad mouse thing jumps around
<vidd> cheeseboy, no idea...
<vidd> do the gui way...it will edit this file for you
<vidd> then you will see what it puts in
* vidd sets all his computers with static IP's outside the dhcp range of his router
<vidd> my dhcp range is 5
<vidd> =] 
<Jester45> whats that
<vidd> dhcp range?
<Jester45> yea
<vidd> the ip addresses my router is allowed to give out via dhcp
<Jester45> is that the rage of 192.168.0.*
<Jester45> o
<vidd> yes
<Jester45> mines like... a lot
<vidd> most routers default to 50
<Jester45> vidd, got any cool sites to add for links to my site
<Jester45> i a weird network
<vidd> nothing age (or channel) appropreate
<vidd> =] 
<Jester45> like the computer im at now has 3 diffrent routers  before it gets to the internet
<Jester45> or wait
<Jester45> 3 routers and a modem
<Jester45> no really im trying to make a list of links to websites but cant think of anything
<jgamio> somebody can help I installed ubuntu and I dont have xubuntu in my grub list
<Jester45> i got 4 but i would like 8
<vidd> jgamio, you dont have linux in your grub?
<Jester45> jgamio, did you install xubuntu or ubuntu
<jgamio> i use xubuntu but i install ubuntu today in another partition
<jgamio> but my xubuntu is not in my list
<vidd> so you SHOULD have two linux listed in your grub
<jgamio> vidd: I should but not just ubuntu
<Jester45> humm
<vidd> live or alt cd?
<Jester45> jgamio, did the ubuntu installer say anything about a diffrent OS being installed
<jgamio> I dont remember
<jgamio> vidd: live cd
<jgamio> Can I reinstall the grub ???
<jgamio> or just modify my menu.lst
<Jester45> you can just modify your list
<vidd> jgamio, since you used the live cd and not the alt cd...ubuntu MOST LIKELY treated this as an UPGRADE and not like a new install
<Jester45> just tell it where all the needed info is at
<Jester45> vidd, he installed to a diffrent partition
<jgamio> i used a separate partition to the boot maybe that was the thing
<vidd> Jester45, that does not matter to grub
<jgamio> i have sda1 boot sda2 xubuntu sda3 ubuntu and sda4 home
<vidd> grub gets written to the same place no matter WHERE you install to
<Jester45> vidd, yes, but ubuntu would not upgrade if you installed to a diffrent partition
<Jester45> it would only put data there and in grub
<vidd> Jester45, have you done a dual boot linux install?
<Jester45> yes
<vidd> ok...i have not....
<jgamio> i did before
<jgamio> i dont know why doesnt work this time
<Jester45> i had a gentoo/xubuntu/win2k/debian machine
<Jester45> jgamio, you can just edit our menu.list
<Jester45> your*
<vidd> but from what i understand of the process, when you are picking the partitions, if you reuse ANY of the partions besides swap, grub treats it as an upgrade and not a fresh install
<Jester45> that machine was a failure becuase i never got any of the installed customized like i want
<jgamio> Jester45: but where i get the root=UUID=
<vidd> jgamio, you dont
<Jester45> vidd, no, i used the same /home partition
<vidd> you use sudo
<Jester45> jgamio, i dont know anything about the menu.list
* vidd will defer to Jester45's experience
<jgamio>  Jester45: menu.lst is where the system are list to the selection
<jgamio> the so
<Jester45> i know what it is but not whats in it
<Jester45> like how to add a item
<jgamio> Jester45: is there ubuntu but is not xubuntu
<Jester45> yes, so you need to add a entry for xubuntu
<Jester45> thats the part i dont know how to do
<jgamio> Jester45: i think but is a  root=UUID= number i dont know where to get
<jgamio> j1mc: hi jim
<j1mc> hi jgamio
<Jester45> jgamio, well... you know more that me about that then
<vidd> jgamio, try this: http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/16701
<jgamio> j1mc: jim i install ubuntu but i lost the xubuntu option you know how to add to my list
<jgamio> vidd: i am going to check
<j1mc> jgamio: i have to leave... otherwise i would try and help.
<j1mc> sorry
<jgamio> vidd: thank you this look fine  i am ging to tested
<jgamio> j1mc: dont worry
<j1mc> :)  thanks, jgamio.  see you around!
<kiosk> help
<vidd> !ask |ki
<ubotu> ki: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vidd> !ask | kiosk
<ubotu> kiosk: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kiosk> does xubuntu have a sys file checker?
<kiosk> my time is counting ahead at a rate of 4x to 8x
<vidd> yes...but ive never used it
<kiosk> I think I have a virus
<kiosk> if I shut off the power and restart the harware clock maintains the correct time
<vidd> kiosk, you want to check the clockspeed of your processor
<kiosk> so the system seems to have separated from the hw clock
<kiosk> how
<kiosk> HW information?
<vidd> it is most likely being misreported, so linux thinks more time has passed that has
<Jester45> vidd, he is talking about time kind of clock
<kiosk> I have a 366 MHz TP600 2645-5JU
<vidd> Jester45, yes... i know....
<vidd> and if his system thinks he is running at 100mghz and hes running at 3oo mghz, then his clock will run 3x faster
<kiosk> So the time clock is part of the CPU?
<kiosk> I thought it was separate
<kiosk> powered by CMOS
<vidd> kiosk, is the clock advancing like one hour in 15 minutes time, or is it keeping time, just the WRONG time?
<kiosk> so that it can keep time when the CPU is not powered
<kiosk> I jumps many seconds at once
<kiosk> about 2 secods at a time
<kiosk> 2 or 3
<kiosk> every second
<kiosk> 6:03:30
<vidd> kiosk, you linux gets the time at boot from the cmos....then leaves cmos allone...unlike windows that is too stupid to track time itself
<kiosk> 6:06:00
<kiosk> counts cpu cycles
<kiosk> my typmatic rate  is all messed up too
<vidd> kiosk, did you overclock your cpu on your board?"
<kiosk> wants to tyyyyype like crazy
<kiosk> but it fluctuates
<kiosk> no
<kiosk> don't think
<kiosk> everything that uses the system time standard goes supper fast
<vidd> kiosk, this is a hardware issue....
<kiosk> title on xmms scrolls like lightening
<kiosk> really
<kiosk> there was a way I could see my CPU speed
<kiosk> can't remember it
<kiosk> I can't even double click
<kiosk> It thinks my clicks are too slow LOL
<kiosk> before i swap my CPU, how do i run the sys file check?
<kiosk> \
<kiosk> I got booted
<kiosk> I think
<kiosk> thanks for help so far vidd
* vidd is off to bed....
<kiosk> anyone know how to check xubuntu system files?
<Chikubu> is there a gui mixer that comes with xubuntu?
<Jester45> amixer i think
<Jester45> or might be alsamixer
<Chikubu> amixer gives error no such device in term
<Chikubu> whats that command to list sound devices?
<Jester45> lspci might be it
<Jester45> depending on where your device is connected
<Chikubu> aplay -l   hehe so glad the up arrow has a large buffer
<Chikubu> not pci card, one isa card not working, other usb sound card
<Chikubu> something just isnt right on system with sound ugg
<Chikubu> which is the best irc client listed in the packages manager?
<R[a] ndom> depends what you want
<R[a] ndom> I use xchat
<Jester45> depends on what you like
<R[a] ndom> you know it?
<Jester45> i used xchat gaim/pidgin irssi
<Jester45> irssi runs in a terminal
<Jester45> gaim/pidgin is a multi procall client (aim yahoo msn jabber irc icq etc)
<Jester45> xchat is just irc but has great scripting options
<Chikubu> oh i forgot about gaim
<Chikubu> im using xchat now, its ok i guess
<Chikubu> are there scripts to modify function of xchat like there are for mirc?
<Jester45> yes
<Jester45> just like it
<Chikubu> ok
<R[a] ndom> I'm listening to "Girl On A Motorbike" by Swervedriver
<R[a] ndom> such as my np script
<Chikubu> lol you knew i was thinking mp3's
<R[a] ndom> I have another with more info, but I went to change its colours and stopped halfway through
<R[a] ndom> so its super ugly now. heh
<R[a] ndom> Girl On A Motorbike by Swervedriver on Mezcal Head [Year: 1993]  [Track: 8]  [Length: 4:08]  [Bitrate: 235]  [Size: 6.95 MB] 
<Jester45> R[a] ndom, is that working with mpd?
<R[a] ndom> I'm using amarok
<Jester45> o
<R[a] ndom> <3 amarok
<Chikubu> can xchat connect to two servers or run two instances?
<Jester45> yes
<R[a] ndom> two servers no prob
<Chikubu> in one instance?
<R[a] ndom> xchat menu at top
<R[a] ndom> new
<R[a] ndom> server window
<Jester45> you can connect to as many as you want from one instance
<R[a] ndom> er server tab
* Jester45 is connected to 3 
<R[a] ndom> I'm on 3 too
<R[a] ndom> oink, freenet and finalgear :P
<Jester45> :)
<R[a] ndom> music, linux and cars
<Jester45> oink has its own server?
<Chikubu> ok
<R[a] ndom> oops. freenode I meant. here
<R[a] ndom> Jester45, yeah, you a member?
<Chikubu> grr so what is the gui for the mixer called in xubuntu again? the mixer settings i have is well, nothings there, just select mixing settings but no volume
<Chikubu> unless its that knob on top but its stuck
<R[a] ndom> xfce30mixer
<R[a] ndom> oops
<R[a] ndom> xfce4-mixer
<Jester45> im on freenode efnet and one i cant mention in channel
<Jester45> Chikubu, amixer or alsamixer
<R[a] ndom> teh pr0nz
<Chikubu> thank you!  the xfce4-mixer actualy did something
<Jester45> R[a] ndom, no im not, i dont use torrents for music to much
<R[a] ndom> hah. np. its what I use
<Chikubu> amixer gives erros and so does alsamixer
<Chikubu> i realy would like to get the isa sound card working, the usb one does the job for now, but would like to hook an electric piano up and use the game port for midi control
<R[a] ndom> isa?
<R[a] ndom> oldschool.
<Chikubu> isa is earlier than pci
<R[a] ndom> yeah I know :/
<Chikubu> oh u knew lol
<R[a] ndom> heh
<R[a] ndom> I was just slow in deciding what to say.
<Chikubu> the device manager doesnt list anything, i dont know if thats normal or if i need something special or what
<Chikubu> the card works under win98
<Chikubu> or did a few days ok till i deleted win98
<Chikubu> seems it was configurable via the driver, you could change the irq and dma values thru the driver, no pinis
<Chikubu> pins
<Chikubu> jumpers that is
<feliciano> hi there... Somebody use Drivel?? This Doesnt work now for me... this send me a "segmentation fault" error
<feliciano> this is a paste bin for my problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25805/
<Chikubu> does xchat auto log ?
<BFTD> no
<BFTD> you have to turn it on
<Chikubu> ok
<Chikubu> whats it mean when someones text is in red, is that private?
<Chikubu> using xchat
<Jester45> Chikubu, it means they said your name
<Jester45> Chikubu, red
<Jester45> not red
<Akuma_> what will i have trouble with if i go for the x64 version?
<GI_James> 
<GI_James> help
<GI_James> Ooops... I meant /help
<GI_James> hello, anyone around...
<maxamillion> GI_James: i am
<GI_James> I'm trying to install Xubuntu, with alternate install disc, it seems to be stuck on 65% (configuring anthy), the HD light is blinking, it has been going for several hours now...
<GI_James> how long does it take to installl (PII 300 mhz processor), shouldn't take this logn.
<GI_James> *long
<maxamillion> GI_James: i believe that is a known bug, but to my knowledge it does eventually finish successfully
<GI_James> Thanks... I'll leave it alone then...
<GI_James> hopefully it will finish tonight... :), I've been trying to get linux installed & properly functioning on this laptop for a week now...
<GI_James> I've tried several distro's...
<maxamillion> GI_James: Xubuntu will probably do the trick :)
<maxamillion> GI_James: i've installed it on lesser hardware (100mhz pention w/ 64mb of ram)
<TheSheep> GI_James: you can skip the generation of Anthy dict by switching to a second console and killing the process
<GI_James> what is anthy?
<TheSheep> GI_James: something for the Japanese input method
<GI_James> OH, I don't need that...
<GI_James> I can barely read english
<GI_James> just <ctrl><alt><F2> to another terminal?
<TheSheep> GI_James: just list the processes using 'ps' and kill the ones with 'anthy' in their names
<GI_James> k
<GI_James> I typed ps | grep anthy, then killed 3 processes...
<GI_James> oh... I found it.. I was looking for the installer...
<GI_James> thanks for the tip...
<rhavenn> seems none of the programs in the start menu will start when doing a right-click from the desktop...they start fine if I got to the panel and select them...looks like most of the xfce processes are running..did i miss one?
<maxamillion> rhavenn: no ... that seems like an odd bug, you might want to check launchpad for a bug report and if there isn't one, file one :)
<maxamillion> brb
<n00b> exit
<Chikubu> anybody alive still? im still tinkering with isa sound card
<Chikubu> dmesg tells me a bunch,  this included
<Chikubu> sb: PnP: Found Card Named = "Creative SB16 PnP", Card PnP id = CTL002b, Device PnP id = CTL0031
<Chikubu> [  852.176341]  sb: PnP:      Detected at: io=0x220, irq=5, dma=1, dma16=5
<Chikubu> but aplay -l says  aplay: device_list:222: no soundcards found...
<logmein> xub xub!
<maxamillion> ?
<GeekMaster> Hello
<GeekMaster> Can I get some help with my XFCE session?
<GeekMaster1> It's my panel size... When I shrink i tto anything less than 25 in height the icons in the quick lunch(don't know what you would call i ton Linux) shrink to a size where you can hardly see them. My problem is that when I make my panel that small in my regular GNOME session the icons STAY regular size how they are suppose to. How can I get this panel to behave like it should(the GNOME way)?
<GI_James> question:  is there a gui to configure video, I just installed, and the video is set at 800x600 and it's grainy... I think it's the refreshrate?
<tonilpizza> hi everyone
<tonilpizza> how come the sound doesnt work in my xubuntu?
<GI_James> anyone around tonight...
<livingdaylight> is thjs where xubuntu people hang?
<livingdaylight> is xubuntu only for old and low spec systems?
<predaeus> livingdaylight, no
<livingdaylight> it is a real alternative to gnome and kde? i thought people only chose xfce because it is lighter... but would use either gnome or kde if they could ideally
<livingdaylight> i don't want just a spartan desktop manager
<livingdaylight> I have lenovo desktop R60e
<livingdaylight> 1gb ram
<cliebow> xubuntu rocks!
<livingdaylight> 60gb hard drive
<predaeus> I use xfce because I do not like how some gnome applications are entangled with each other, I want to chose what I use and I also want it leight weight, although my comp can easily run gnome
<livingdaylight> dude, ubuntu and kubuntu rock too.... just wondering why one would go for xubuntu or xfce over gnome or kde?
<cliebow> i know squat about xfce..for me it "just works"
<predaeus> livingdaylight, you can easily add KDE and gnome applications to xubuntu if you want. that's how I did it, just pick what you need.
<cliebow> and...gnome session manager crashes drive me bonkers
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: xubuntu is just simplier and more responsive, you see difference even on fast computers
<predaeus> I can't stand evolution and ubuntu/gnome forces you to have it installed
<livingdaylight> does xfce do /have what gnome and kde have? or is it more spartan?
<cliebow> li:you can put all three on your lapptop and try em..
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: id doesn't have *everyhting*, otherwise it would be a second GNOME
<predaeus> livingdaylight, it has some things gnome doesnt have and also misses some things, but you can get a lot of gnome and kde apps to run on xubuntu easily by installing the packages.
<livingdaylight> predaeus, but evolution is easy to remove, i have ubuntu on desktop and replaced evolution with thunderbird... what email client does xubuntu come with by default?
<cliebow> start with xubuntu..or ubuntu..or kubuntu..no one really cares..
<cliebow> then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop or edubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
* livingdaylight downloading xubuntu live cd
<livingdaylight> no, not the same
<predaeus> livingdaylight, evolution was somehow entangled with other apps I needed on ubuntu, that got me over the line and let me try xubuntu
<cliebow> i have started with ubujntu..then added icewm kde and gnome  as well as xfce
<livingdaylight> i had ubuntu on desktop once and added kubuntu-desktop and it made ubuntu ugly even after i removed kubuntu-desktop
<predaeus> livingdaylight, also gnome apparently is so well designed, but actually it is a mess in my opinion. I like gnome but I love xfce now.
<cliebow> i hagve just one machine running xubuntu but i'd use it on all of them
<sc0tch> Are there any "preferred" bit torrent clients for use with Xfce?
<predaeus> livingdaylight, it is a matter of taste and partially tiny differences, just try all the live cds
<livingdaylight> ok, thx predaeus
<livingdaylight> I have Ubuntu on desktop and looking for a different experience on my spare laptop hard drive for lenovo R60e
<livingdaylight> is virutalbox or vmware no problem on xubuntu?
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: all ubuntus are the same under the hood
<predaeus> another point for me was that the gnome devs just refuse to add the compact file list to nautilus. and thunar just has it and it is the  one I always use now. nautilus was just unpractical to me.
<livingdaylight> me thinking if xubuntu lighter on resources than more ram available for virtual machine... am i genius?
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: they only differnce is what is installed by default
<livingdaylight> well TheSheep different window managers do things differently and hence affect our desktop experience.... I can also install fluxbox with ubuntu under the hood but it would not be the same, would it now?
<test3r> does ne1 b-sides me still have a Dreamcast?
<test3r> and would b interested in making a tool w/me?
<TheSheep> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<test3r> i think a cdi2toc  program would be nice.
<predaeus> livingdaylight, oh yea now I also remember that the gnome calender only works with evolution installed. overkill to me.
<test3r> cdi has a CUE type burn pattern inside of it
<test3r> like toc can describe
<test3r> cant b That hard to convert them!
<livingdaylight> i asked what email client is default in xubu and comment of virtual machine
<test3r> !cdi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<test3r> heh, yeah, right. ill get right on that, bot.
<predaeus> livingdaylight, no idea, I just installed thunderbird or probably it was installed already.
<livingdaylight> xubuntu download at 60% ... yea..very faster download than ubuntu
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: thunderbird
<livingdaylight> coool....
<predaeus> vm might apply too. not sure.
<livingdaylight> i see a gnomefreak here .... are there also xfcefreaks here?
<test3r> xubuntu is plenty fast 4 u. u can really do alot with this- i have only run into two walls trying crazy things I picked to install
<livingdaylight> test3r, what were they? (so i can avoid those ditches)
<livingdaylight> sorry walls
<livingdaylight> xubuntu download at 73%
<test3r> there exists cdi2iso it says
<livingdaylight> ?
<test3r> but iso should not have the capability to write the goofy DOA multitrack disk that the CDI image is
<livingdaylight> no capito nada
<test3r> um - the two walls i ran into?
<test3r> i cant seem to install quake version one for the life a me
<test3r> and my wifi card on my laptop is rly old and the driver doesnt support crazy,,,,,,er,,,,,security things im testing with it
<test3r> prob neither you will have to wry about.
<livingdaylight> i have newer wifi card... lenovo R60e and don't care for quake, so i hope so...
<livingdaylight> 87%
<livingdaylight> 92%.... so fast the download... how big is xubuntu?
<TheSheep> livecd is about 700MB
<test3r> bevis and butthead movie is on comedy channel  =D
<TheSheep> !ot | test3r
<ubotu> test3r: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<livingdaylight> xubuntu install failed
<livingdaylight> indtaller crashed or something
<livingdaylight> either defect with cd or dirty?
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: you have an option to check the cd for deffects in the boot menu
<livingdaylight> but i did test on cd and there are no defects
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: how much ram does the box have?
<livingdaylight> 1gb. Ist that enough for xfce?
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: more than enough
<livingdaylight> i am trying again now
<livingdaylight> there is an option for driver cd...
<livingdaylight> but i don't have driver cd :S
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: what was the error exactly?
<livingdaylight> i didn't write it down word for word... i'm trying install again so if same error happes i will tell you
<TheSheep> ok, good luck
<livingdaylight> error: The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: ok, it's a known bug, let me find a workaround for you
<livingdaylight> cheers!
<TheSheep> Bug #99908
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99908 in ubiquity "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99908
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: it seems that Thunar automounts the partition, which prevents it from being formatted
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: try unmounting it after booting the livecd, and then running the install
<livingdaylight> don't get it
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: when yu boot your livecd, it checks your disk and sees you have some partitions on it -- so it mounts them, so that you can access them
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: but hwne they are mounted, they cannot be formatted
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: when*
<alnokta> TheSheep, hello
<TheSheep> hi alnokta
<gregory> I've found something kind of odd about the gui in Xubuntu to manage users in feisty and gutsy: an average user can delete another user without being asked the admin password. Is this a bug or a feature?
<livingdaylight> TheSheep, sorry, i was distracted... now, i wonder... the hard drive was blank, except for a 5gb slot for lenovos rescue/recovery space
<TheSheep> gregory: average user can't really run that gui in the first place
<gregory> TheSheep, so logged in as the primary user is the only way to access that program?
<TheSheep> gregory: yes, and it will ask you for password the first time you run it
<gregory> I just found it odd it asked for a password to add the user, but didn't when you removed him.
<TheSheep> gregory: it only asks once
<TheSheep> gregory: and then again after some time
<gregory> OK I'll try it as again.
<livingdaylight> shame i couldn't get xubuntu to work on my laptop...
<livingdaylight> TheSheep, when is this bug going to get sorted
<livingdaylight> ?
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: october
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: you can try the alternate cd instead, it uses a different installer
<livingdaylight> that is the next release date isn't it?
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: yes
<livingdaylight> hrmmm... shame...
<livingdaylight> is xubuntu more like a side-hobby of Canonical?
<test3r> aw shucks, man - it wouldnt go?
<livingdaylight> because that sounds like a major bug... someone said xubuntu rocks... you can't say it rocks with basic problem of this sort
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: no, xubuntu is not supported officially by canonical
<livingdaylight> ic
<test3r> did it make it past most , SHeep? how far did he get? does he just need to reconfigure xorg?
<test3r> after dumping to TTY?
<TheSheep> test3r: the standard 'failed to create ext3'
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: most people use the laternate cd I guess :)
<test3r> oooooow - Ouch.  (knocks on wood) Havnt seen That one yet
<livingdaylight> well, kubuntu install no problem... when choosing a linux distro we have to go with one that works with our hardware... shame coz i would have loved to play with xubuntu on my lappy
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: every release has bugs
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: and once the cds are pressed, you can't do much about them
<livingdaylight> cds are pressed?
<TheSheep> otoh, xubuntu doesn't have cds pressed, so maybe they'll release a fix sooner...
<TheSheep> hmm...
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: the bug report is still marked as 'needs more info'
<test3r> i cant believe it wont write to your HDD
<test3r> perhaps you can get a new harddrive put in?
<test3r> if linux cant write to it - honestly - you prob dont Want it
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: apparently it's not easily reproducible
<TheSheep> test3r: that's not it
<livingdaylight> i just downloaded and burnt the latest iso to my cd... so, they could fix the bug before seeing as it is a mojor one
<test3r> oh   =(
<TheSheep> test3r: it's the installer stepping on its own shoelaces
<test3r> would it help if he used GPated livecd at all? or is that not going to make a bit of difference?
<livingdaylight> test3r, this is a brand new 60gb hard drive shipped out with lenovo's R60e.... and kubuntu install now no problem... just not your rocking xubuntu
<test3r> rly? K runs? but u cant get just GCC up> ??? thats flippin bizzar.
<test3r> yes try the alt cd
<livingdaylight> xubuntu is broken... so nothing will help
<test3r> well the alt cd has the classic install pattern tho
<test3r> shep is right
<test3r> it uses jus parted i think instead of gparted w/ extra ontop of That
<test3r> its worth a shot
<livingdaylight> ok, i don't mind wasting blank cd's... i'll download xubuntu alt if you believe it will step around the problem
<test3r> i honestly think it will. theres no pretty icon, now, though
<test3r> its text on the screen
<test3r> with color bars. like DOS. but dont let it scare you its very ez
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: I'm sure you can workaround that bug my just unmounting the partitions before running the installer
<test3r> dood he totaly should b able to get thru it using TTY - but what he'd ahve to do - i have no idea.  You say he has to unmount the local filesystems?  How does one mount the HDDs anyway? I think its time for a lesson
<livingdaylight> TheSheep, unfortunately i don't know how to unmount partitions before running installer... When i put cd into tray it just boots into xubuntu and i have 30 seconds to choose an option before it automatically boots into live cd... what am i supposed to do there?
<test3r> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<livingdaylight> anyways... now i have kubuntu to play with instead...
<test3r> nonononononono i want mount and umount
<test3r> iso9660 type biz
<test3r> heh
<test3r> dat Old School . how i do That?
* TheSheep shrugs
<test3r> i can mount drives fine - just not Hard drives manually
<test3r> c?   =D  two years for me - i still dont know
<TheSheep> test3r: add sudo in front
<livingdaylight> now... kubuntu working like a charm...hrmmmm....
<test3r> well - naturally yes it wil have to be sudo mount sudo umount
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: kubuntu is nice too :)
<livingdaylight> sorry guys... i will be back in October, maybe then xubuntu fix their bugs
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: hopefully
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: looking forward to seeing you again :)
<test3r> wait - is our answer in FSTAB>?
<test3r> just thought of it
<livingdaylight> TheSheep, yes... i was just excited about funning a really light os on my dual=core 1gb ram 60gb hard drive
<livingdaylight> with all that ram i thought i could really run virtualmachine fast
<livingdaylight> plus i quite like mice
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: you can do 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' on your kubuntu to have both at the same time
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: but Iguess you had some bad experiences with that
<test3r> oh - thats right.  For  buntu - it wants to pass the UUID of root to the drive for root to mount it (im assuming thats kus of SUDO)
<TheSheep> test3r: ???
<test3r> /dev/hda1  UUID=root /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0
<test3r> where 'root;' = md5 or something
<TheSheep> test3r: ? ? ?
<TheSheep> test3r: you can mount devices normally too
<test3r> thats the call ud have to make to manually mount an HDD, sheep - (at least I THINK)
<test3r> yes but not if u want RW to an HDD (which is object - im thinking recovery times)
<TheSheep> test3r: no, you can specify the device any way you like -- by name, UUID, label
<test3r> oh so that UUID is nothing with root? it is the device label?
<TheSheep> test3r: it's a unique number identifying the partition
<test3r> lol - but when i manually installed nubuntu, I had to pass that UUID in addition to all that rest
<test3r> for it to mount its home partition at all whatsoever. just to boot.
<TheSheep> test3r: you could have passed /dev/hdaX instead
<test3r> i hakt the loader from inside Here.
<test3r> thus since it HAD to have it i assumed it was something to do with root ownership
<TheSheep> test3r: no, you just need to specify which partition is the root in *any* way
<TheSheep> uuid is just one possibility
<test3r> right but the line already had /dev/hda5  ext3  and the ending
<test3r> just no UUID. and it wouldnt boot.  ?
<test3r> i have no idea. im glad it made it in, though!
<TheSheep> there is some confusin because we use the same name for the *user* 'root' and for the '/' directory (the top of the filesystem)
<test3r> yes / means root too but filesystem root, yes?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> and in case of the kernel parameter 'root=', it's the /
<test3r> and ~/ of course home
<test3r> like if u cd /\
<test3r> it will pop u at root
<test3r> cd /
<TheSheep> cd /.. ;)
<test3r> without the dots does same thing! never realised u could add those and have valid cmnd.
<TheSheep> undocumented feature
<TheSheep> you can't get higher than /
<test3r> =x
<test3r> the "dance challenge" on Dance Revolution on sat morning TV looks like she is just connecting random stuff together with no flow, logic, or connection whatsoever
<test3r> "look ma - i can move like weird animal in pain or something"
<test3r> sry that was offtopic.
<test3r> SO -  is there any more i can do with a diff distro?
<test3r> it's just going to b let down isnt it?
<test3r> =(
<test3r> alot of them use K or at least G for its full installers
<TheSheep> test3r: no, why? the more distros you know, the more you know about Linux in general
<test3r> very true.  the one i want to try was developed at Berkely, too
<TheSheep> test3r: every one is a little different in details
<test3r> sim sure u know which one   =)
<TheSheep> bsd is not linux
<test3r> rofl.
<test3r> i know its UNIX based
<test3r> basic basics
<TheSheep> every sane oprating system for pc is unix based nowadays
<test3r> i want it like whole grain bread. methinks.
<test3r> o.O
<TheSheep> even windows is posix-compliant
<test3r> even XP?
<test3r> or you mean their Newest blunder?
<PeP> Hello!
<TheSheep> test3r: I think it was NT 4.0 that got official POSIX certificate
<test3r> NT 4, huh? that was just ~ win2000 time
<test3r> yes?   I ran win2K for a bit.
<PeP> I just installed Xubuntu Feisty on a Pentium3... but I have a problem, my Xserver crashes each time I go in the terminal :/ I read that the problem went away if I changed the color depth from 24 to 16.. is this true?
<test3r> PeP - what chipset is your grphics?
<PeP> I don't know honsetly...
<PeP> it is not a very new pc :/
<TheSheep> PeP: yes, it's true -- or yu can use a different terminal program
<test3r> if you run 'lspci'  after dumping to TTY when it crashes - you can tell
<PeP> but this bug is apparently spread
<PeP> I saw it on launchpad
<test3r> yes try switching your graphics its using
<TheSheep> PeP: it most commonly appears with intel graphics cards
<test3r> if u have INTEL graphics you might have to
<test3r> yes
<test3r> become leet !~
<PeP> oh ok
<test3r> =D
<PeP> how can I install a different terminal program? do I look for something like "terminal" in synaptic?
<PeP> TheSheep: which terminal program do you recommend? gnome2 ?
<TheSheep> PeP: there is gnome-terminal, rxvt, xterm ...
<PeP> gnome-terminal you say
<PeP> and this runs on Xfce...
<PeP> ok
<PeP> I will try the gnome terminal
<TheSheep> PeP: I've heard a lot of people recomment rxvt as a lightweight terminal app
<PeP> ah ok
<PeP> well then I'll try that one :D
<TheSheep> PeP: but it may be a little hard to configure
<PeP> oh ^^
<test3r> oic its when he launched VTERM from within SIDE of xubuntu
<PeP> I'm no beast in this (as you might have guessed) so I prefer when it's not too hard :)
<test3r> yeah after you get a different terminal
<PeP> TheSheep : is gnome-terminal easier to install?
<test3r> you will want to read how to reconfigure x server it is very easy.  make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TheSheep> PeP: 'sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal'
<TheSheep> PeP: or just search for it in synaptic and install it
<PeP> ok.. I'll do that through synaptic
<PeP> yes
<test3r> before you start - then if it messes up (or you mess up) you can always use old settings
<PeP> test3r: thank you
<test3r> np!  you should run LSPCI before doing it so you know your graphics chipset #
<test3r> then choose the i###  that corrisponds to your intel set
<test3r> ;)
<PeP> ok, well I'll install gnome-terminal to begin :D
<PeP> test3r: should I reove the xfce terminal also?
<PeP> I think the package name is something like Xfce4-terminal
<test3r> i would not recommend that, no
<PeP> oh ok
<test3r> just use the new one instead of launching old
<PeP> then I leave it peacefully on my hdd :)
<test3r> yes yes then when it goes to upgrade its there
<PeP> Ah yes, that's true
<test3r> "tip toe...........  Throuooooouuuuugh the Tu Liiiiiiiiiips"
<test3r> hehehehehehe.  administrator accounts can teach you Alot.
<PeP> test3r: I just ran lspci
<PeP> my graphics is intel chip
<PeP> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82815 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 02)
<PeP> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82815 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 02)
<PeP> oops sorry for the double post
<test3r> OK - so when you run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" , and it askes you for your graphics set in the first questions, do NOT choose VESA, choose the i800 selection because you have an i8XX chipset
<PeP> ok I will do that then
<test3r> ;)
<PeP> but why do you advise me to reconfigure it? I dn't understand really...
<PeP> I restart xserver...
<test3r> woops - i got to get something for 3 sec and he leaves. ah well he'll figure it out.  it will enable Direct Rendering for him.
<PeP> Here I am again
<PeP> well
<test3r> there u b
<test3r> btw - you run that when u enter "recovery" mode - choose it as the kernel to boot to
<PeP> after having the new terminal, I edited xorg.conf and cahnged the default depth from to
<test3r> in the GRUB menu
<PeP> and now the xfce4 terminal works too :D
<PeP> from 24 to 16 *
<test3r> =)  kewl!  Well - when you decide you want Direct Rendering and good resolutions, just boot into recovery - and run those steps to configure XServer for your chipset
<PeP> yes
<PeP> well it's a pc for an association in my town
<PeP> so I doubt hey will need that
<test3r> they use the net, yes?
<PeP> but I remember
<PeP> no not even
<test3r> well - it Could help speed up OpenOffice some?
<PeP> they just do like office work, and it should be able to run music
<PeP> yes I installed open office suite
<PeP> runs well
<test3r> it will speed the music visuals by a large %
<test3r> its like  having OpenGL support basically
<PeP> oh will it? so you think I will have better results with music playing when I have 24 color depth?
<test3r> thats what the direct rendering is
<PeP> and direct rendering
<test3r> no, it will speed performance if the music player comes up with visuals runing when it plays music
<PeP> ahh yes
<PeP> yes I see
<PeP> oh, that's no priority to be honest ;)
<PeP> But you think I can put direct rendering on this graphic card?
<PeP> I have it on my own pc, with a nvidia7600
<PeP> but on this one:/ I don't know
<test3r> yes it must be assigned to use your chipset
<test3r> i800
<PeP> I think I'll just search how to get mp3's and avi runnning and then I'll leave it :) It doesn't need to make a lot more :D
<test3r> i just finished doing all this for a Non-Profit, here, in MY town
<test3r> thats how i know all this
<test3r> libxine-extracodecs
<test3r> o.O
<PeP> (It is for the scouts in pmy town btw)
<test3r> nice.  my best bud is an eagle scout. i helped with his community project.
<test3r> we cleaned up and remodeled a whole restroom area
<PeP> kewl
<PeP> I'm the leader of this scout section to tell the truth :D
<PeP> so now you know why I'm interested in having linux on it
<test3r> no chit? So was my Uncle- (when his sons went through)
<test3r> go 4 it - teach them
<test3r> they'll learn SO quik.
<PeP> It is so that we can listen to music, do the official paper work, and show people that you can do it on linux :D
<PeP> yep ;)
<test3r> =D
<PeP> we did this game the other day
<PeP> with evil computer company that sued friendly programmers XD
<PeP> without any inadequate comparison :p
<test3r> lmfao
<test3r> now now, dont one side it, now
<test3r> you can tell them the *cough* benefits *cough*  of using windows
<test3r> even if they are for the most part commercially driven
<test3r> and driven by Capitalism.
<PeP> the cubs had to basically run through the whole town, doing activities here and there to help the programmers show that they're program was actually there before the company =D
<test3r> u didnt tell them to mail it to themselfs?
<PeP> they had fun even if they didn't catch the depth/sense of it all :D
<test3r> brotha - u Failed !   ;D  rofl
<PeP> xD
<PeP> they are 8 !!! xD
<test3r> they know what a stamp is! they're 8 !
<PeP> 9 to 12 actually
<PeP> :D
<test3r> hahahahahahahahaha
<test3r> no - that's kewl though.  someones gota tell them to look out for their own arse
<test3r> Hey - u know where i can get a job as multimedia / video / music / or pre-press job?
<test3r> i fancy programming too, but have no degree in that
<test3r> all self taught.
<test3r> and here i am - teaching you...
<PeP> I don't know honestly :/ I live in Belgium
<test3r> Belgium??!!!  Whoa.  I think I have roots there.  I'm in Michigan (the big mitten)
<PeP> hehe
<PeP> I am from Eupen
<PeP> near the german border
<test3r> Yeah!
<test3r> i have alot of roots over there from Irish to Viking
<test3r> to Sweedish
<PeP> xD
<PeP> multiroot
<test3r> yeah, i suppose so hahahahahah
<PeP> I work at translations in my freetime
<test3r> Hey we should talk about the off-topic stuff in  #xubuntu-offtopic
<PeP> like ubuntu website or apps on launchpad
<test3r> i can hear Sheep already   =D
<PeP> hehe ok^^
<PeP> go #xubuntu-offtopic then
<test3r> howdy there
<test3r> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Z.
<vidd_laptop> *wave* maxamillion
<maxamillion> hi hi
<somerville32> maxamillion: Ready for the meeting?
<maxamillion> somerville32: yeah
<maxamillion> somerville32: i can only stay for an hour ... i actually shouldn't even be there, i am supposed to be on the road on my way out of town to visit my dad but i didn't want to miss the meeting
<somerville32> :)
<Live> hi im installing ubuntu, system is windows xp home at the moment, 80gb laptop, need some step by step help with partitions etc, anyone care to take time to help me? :)
<maxamillion> Live: what you need help with?
<Live> maxamillion: i need to partition everything so that windows still works alongside ubuntu
<Live> i want to install ubuntu without touching windows, is that possible?
<maxamillion> Live: yes, just boot the "desktop" install cd and double click the installer icon, it walks you through the process step by step, it will detect windows on the hard drive and ask how much hard drive space you want to give each operating system and then install right next to windows
<Live> http://img458.imageshack.us/img458/6793/screenshotdevsdagparteden4.png is what I see at the moment in GParted
<maxamillion> Live: you have 3 ntfs partitions?
<Live> look's like it, it's what the laptop came as
<Live> on windows, i see C: and D: drives..
<Live> but only use C: i think
<Live> iit's a sony vaio, they tend to come setup like that i hear
<Live> -i
<maxamillion> computer companies are weird like that
<Live> yep
<Live> what partition would you guess C: is?
<maxamillion> Live: well if you don't use the D: drive, you could delete the second partition and use that space for xubuntu
<maxamillion> /dev/sda2 is your C: drive
<maxamillion> /dev/sda5 doesn't have any data on it
<Live> is that enough space for ubuntu?
<maxamillion> OHHH YEAH
<Live> i mean, a good ubuntu with space for packages etc?
<maxamillion> Live: you can install and survive on a 5gb parition with xubuntu (depending on how much data you have)
<Live> ill be using ubuntu at first, does that require more?
<maxamillion> Live: yeah .... about 2gb more
<Live> that leaving me approx. 36GB for packages etc?
<Live> after the base is installed, right?
<Live> 26*
<maxamillion> my xubuntu installation with _all_ my extra software, all my personal data, development tools, etc. ... i am currently using 3.4GB of my 160GB hard drive
<maxamillion> right
<aroo> Plenty of space to work with
<maxamillion> Live: more than enough space to work with
<Live> ok and it will let me delete /dev/sda5?
<maxamillion> Live: yes
<maxamillion> Live: if you feel more comfortable, you can delete it from within windows
<vidd_laptop> Live, make sure that your D: drive is not the recovery partition
<Live> oh yeh, shoot.
<Live> shall i switch to windows?
<Live> i can tell you whats in D: then..
<vidd_laptop> if it is, your bios may not let you change it
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: i think the 7gb partition on the head of the disk is the recovery partition
<somerville32> Ok, I think we'll start the meeting here soon in #ubuntu-meeting (member of the CC is going to be there <g>).
* maxamillion is already idle in the chan
* vidd_laptop did not see the breakdown of his drives....
<Live> ok i guess i'll brb
<Live> what program do i use on windows?
<Howdy125> No hidden restore drive I hope.
<maxamillion> Live: i don't really remember
<Live> ok
<maxamillion> Howdy125: i think the 7gb /dev/sda1 partition is the restore drive
<Howdy125> maxamillion, that sounds about the right size.
<Live> need to find out where sony vaio laptops keep recovery..
<Live> any idea?
<maxamillion> Live: looks like the start of the disk
<Live> 32.58MiB isn't enough for a recovery drive is it?
<Live> I mean, a recovery drive can't take as little as that, sure?
<maxamillion> Live: no
<Live> so it can't be on /dev/sda5 surely?
<Live> because if it is, it would only have taken up 32.58MiB, which it couldnt have possibly done,
<Live> it must be on another partition
<aroo> You could probably google your laptop model and find out for certain
<vidd_laptop> Live, usually...the recovery data is 95% of drive D and there is a smaller part witch is the installer
<Live> possibly /dev/sda1, used = 5.55GiB, does that sound more reasonable for a recovery partition?
<somerville32> TheSheep: ping
<Live> hmm.
<Live> this sound's fun, now this is the bit where i'm suppost to take a chance and delete /dev/sda5
<Howdy125> yep
<somerville32> You might check it first to make sure.
<Howdy125> Key word was "chance" .. :)
<Live> yeh
<Live> hmm
<Live> what filesystem does ubuntu require?
<somerville32> There are several supported file systems
<aroo> ext3 is common
<somerville32> Ext3 is popular
<maxamillion> ext3 is reliable
<maxamillion> over 7 years of use, 0 complaints
<maxamillion> on 3 different servers, one of which sees corporate level load and traffic from a fortune 500 company i do some hosting for
<maxamillion> and all my desktops/laptops
<kiosk> does xubuntu have a sysfile checker?
<maxamillion> kiosk: sysfile checker?
<shrikel> I've just installed xubuntu with dmraid, but my sda1 and sdb1 drives (that are raided) automatically show up on the desktop.  Does anybody know what settings I need to edit to make them not appear?
<kiosk> CRC check on system files
<kiosk> this just a guess I am a newb but delete the shortcut?
<kiosk> to   drives
<shrikel> No, they don't go away.
<shrikel> I think it's part of the HAL subsystem, but I'm not sure that's it, and I don't know how to change it anyway.
<kiosk> why do you want them to go away?  It's a server?
<shrikel> No, it will be my main desktop, and I don't want the drive icons cluttering my desktop.
<shrikel> *volume icons
<kiosk> in applications>settings>desktop settings
<kiosk> there is a checkbox to "Allow xcfe4 to manage my desktop"
<kiosk> maybe that will do something
<shrikel> The icons are shortcuts to the actual disks, but they should not be accessed directly; they should only be accessed through the dmraid device.
<shrikel> hmm... I didn't try unchecking that yet...
<X-Ception> maxamillion: i'm back on win now, (it's Live)
<kiosk> anyone know how to verify the systemmm files are not corrupt?
<shrikel> Actually, that makes EVERYTHING go away (i.e. the trash, home folder shortcut, etc.)
<shrikel> Which system files?
<kiosk> you probably need to put your own shortcuts then
<kiosk> that you choose
<shrikel> Well, I tried placing something in my desktop directory, but it didn't show up on the desktop at all.
<maxamillion> kiosk: you might want to try fsck
<shrikel> So I wonder if unchecking "allow [etc] " just disables showing icons or something.
<somerville32> Don't use fsck on mounted volumes! :D
<X-Ception> maxamillion: i'm back on windows now, just checking out D: and that doesn't seem to be a recovery drive, it has one file in it which contains "Verbose logging"
<kiosk> thanks maximillion
<kiosk> how would you check the system volume though
<kiosk> isn't it mounted as soon as you boot?
<maxamillion> kiosk: i don't entirely understand what you want to do
<maxamillion> X-Ception: not sure what that is or why its in an empty partition
<kiosk> I think my system may be damaged
<kiosk> I want to verify the xubuntu components
<kiosk> ie do a CRC check on system files
<kiosk> is there a centralized way to do this
<kiosk> I mean I'm sure you could get CRCs for each file and do them one by one manually
<kiosk> but I don't know what files to check and that would take days or something anyway
<kiosk> Windows has sys file checker
<kiosk> Alternative is to actually re-install system to make sure it hasn't been comprimised
<kiosk> then but  I would think that would take longer
<kiosk> I am new to linux just trying to learn what there is
<X-Ception> hey nalioth
<nalioth> hi
<X-Ception> nalioth: having a bit of trouble getting back on ubuntu alongiside windows, found a free partition thats 35gb but not sure if my recovery disk is on there or not.
<X-Ception> there is a few mb's taken on it, not much though, would that be a sign that my recovery files are on there?
<nalioth> X-Ception: recovery partitions are usually less than 2gb
<nalioth> i've never heard of any company using 35gb of disk for a recovery partition
<X-Ception> ok.
<X-Ception> do you know of a free program to partition on windows?
<nalioth> your Ubuntu live cd has parted for console, gparted or qtparted for the gui
<X-Ception> yep, feel a bit more at home doing it on win though..
<nalioth> there are no 'free partitioners' for windows that will leave your data intact
<nalioth> X-Ception: use the built in disk tools
<maxamillion> nalioth: he just needs to delete a secondary ntfs parition
<bigcx2> hey all
<nalioth> X-Ception: if that is the case, the built in disc tools can do that
<X-Ception> ok
<bigcx2> is it possible to run something from pygtk under xubuntu?
<bigcx2> or xfce rather
<maxamillion> bigcx2: yes
<maxamillion> bigcx2: xfce is written entirely in gtk, pygtk is go rather nicely
<bigcx2> ah cool
<bigcx2> i ran into a small problem when i installed xfce on my ubuntu machine however
<bigcx2> it said something to the effect of it couldn't stat /etc/X11/X
<bigcx2> and it died
<bigcx2> that happened when i ran startx
<bigcx2> has anyone seen that before?
<maxamillion> bigcx2: yeah, just need to reconfigure X11
<bigcx2> with dpkg
<maxamillion> bigcx2: yes, that's probably the easiest way
<kiosk> If I do a recovery from my system CD will I lose /home/myuser ?   (all my data)
<kiosk> *install CD
<maxamillion> kiosk: you shouldn't
<kiosk> I think I will try that
<bigcx2> so what are the major differences between gtk and xfce then if they are both using gtk....smaller footprint?
<bigcx2> is that all
<kiosk> because right now my clock ticks away four seconds for every one
<kiosk> that only gives me 8 hours in a day instead of 24
<kiosk> LOL
<kiosk> thanks for help maxamillion and X-Ception
<kiosk> hopefully be back soon
<X-Ception> any idea what to do with a .lha file in shell maxamillion?
<X-Ception> to unzip it or whatever..
<maxamillion> X-Ception: never heard of that file extension
<somerville32> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<X-Ception> !lha
<somerville32> !software
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lha - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<X-Ception> hmm.
<Chikubu> does default xubuntu install have an equalizer? how do i start it
<somerville32> !equalizer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about equalizer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> Chikubu: What is equalizer?
<Chikubu> sound equalizer
<mlalkaka> hi everyone
<mlalkaka> what is a good daap client for xubuntu? i know i could use rhythmbox, but that has a lot of dependencies on gnome.
* somerville32 has no idea, sorry.
<vidd_laptop> daap?
<vidd_laptop> what is that?
<mlalkaka> daap is a music sharing/streaming protocol developed by Apple. it allows you to easily share music over your network (or even over the internet) and stream it to other computers. rhythmbox comes with a daap plugin that allows it to be a server and a client. i'm trying to share my music from an ubuntu computer to a xubuntu computer.
<slow-motion> re
<godless> mlalkaka:  I was fiddling with daap a while back. Rhythmbox was the best solution I found. Evaile has some experimental daap support but it's not ready for prime time
<godless> I did manage to get it to play from a daap server on the internet, which is fun.
<Jester45> i prefer shortcast streams
<mlalkaka> godless: i just tried installing rhythmbox on xubuntu. but anytime i try to play music (local or from a daap server), rhythmbox seg faults.
<Jester45> shoutcast*
<mlalkaka> godless: do you know how to fix this by any chance?
<godless> Jester45:  The nice thing about daap is it isn't a stream, it just gives you access to a remote song library so you can play whatever you want
<Jester45> godless, like mpd?
<godless> mlalkaka:  Not sure what is going on; I'm running xubuntu and didn't run into any crashes
<godless> Jester45:  Yes, I think so. Haven't tried mpd
<Jester45> mlalkaka, you could look into mpd/sonata
<mlalkaka> godless: i think the problem might be that i dont have esd installed. can you check if you have that installed?
<godless> What's esd?
<Jester45> !mpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mlalkaka> godless: esd is the Enlightened Sound Daemon. it is the sound system that gnome (and i suspect rhythmbox) uses.
<godless> I'm using alsa...
<aboyousif> hello
<aboyousif> can anyone use mail-notifier with gmail on feisty ?
<somerville32> I think there is an xfce4 applet for that
<somerville32> And I remember it working just fine
<aboyousif> somerville32: yes it works but it don't display emails .. it just display the number and mail-notify display everything ..
<somerville32> Ah.\
<gerro> what is low latency kernel?
<gerro> is it just for audio stuff?
<gerro> I was wondering if it might have noticable affects when gaming on linux
<Chikubu> hey im trying tightvncserver, how can i view desktop 0, 1 seems to be what im stuck with and it just shows blank destop with terminal screens
<gerro> Chikubu: no clue I usually just use openssh or nxclient
<gerro> Chikubu: was it hard to setup tightvncserver?
<Chikubu> no it runs from default, its a wraper for vnc
<Chikubu> but like i said i cant get to 0 desktop
<gerro> wrapper?
<gerro> hmm think you have to edit a few things to get access to graphical desktop
<Chikubu> probaly not as secure as using ssh
<Chikubu> but i think you can make it use ssh
<gerro> you can use tight vnc over ssh
<Chikubu> right now i just want desktop 0 then ill secure it
<Chikubu> when i try to run it as desktop 0 says a vnc server is already running on 0
<Chikubu> but i cant connect to it, connection refused, even localy
<Chikubu> talks about .X0-lock, in tmp folder but no such file there
<gerro>   hmm
<Pumpernickel> !info x11vnc
<ubotu> x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (feisty), package size 438 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<gerro> that might help
<gerro> I was going to say it and all but someone had to so go into the cinematic summoning of ubotu to pwn that question
<Chikubu> david@Winky:~$ !info x11vnc
<Chikubu> bash: !info: event not found
<gerro> Chikubu: apt-get install x11vnc
<Chikubu> ok
<Chikubu> its a perculating
<Chikubu> is there an app installed by default to look at printer jobs in que?
<Chikubu> well that worked sorta, when i vnc'ed in localy it kept opening recursive windows
<Chikubu> ill try remotely later
<aboyousif> guys am i the only one who miss this /usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/libhttp.so ?
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2007-06-17
<vidd> got an issue....my gxine plays movies, but the picture is all out of wack....any idea what might cause it?
<vidd> the only real difference between this box and others is that it has an intel 64 bit processor
<vidd> could that be the cause?
<vidd> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<aboyousif> checking for GNOME... no
<aboyousif> configure: error: unable to find the GNOME libraries
<aboyousif> 
<aboyousif> what libraries should i have ?
<Pumpernickel> The development libraries for the package's dependencies.
<W8TAH> hi folks -- the website i am on wants the following plugin application x-mplayer2 to play a video stream -- i cant seem to find x-mplayer2 in synaptic -- is there an appropriate replacement?
<administrador> alguien habla espaol?
<Pumpernickel> mozilla-mplayer or mozilla-plugin-clx should work.
<Pumpernickel> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<W8TAH> thanks
<administrador> Pumpernickel:  thank you very much, that was so kind of you
<Pumpernickel> err, mozilla-plugin-vlc
<W8TAH> cool
<aroo> Is there some sort of "commit" command that I have to use for my laptop to honor ndiswrapper settings after reboot? My wireless card is working perfectly but I have to manually modprobe after each reboot
<aroo> Nevermind!
<pkundu> hi I want to change the font size and color of the console I get by pressing Ctl+Alt+F1-F6. How can I do it?
<vidd> pkundu, i dont think you can....
<GrueTamer> pkundu: some config file somewhere controls that
<GrueTamer> ill try find it
<limbert65> Good evening.  Any quick tips as to stopping the screen saver from kicking in when watching a DVD with gXine?
<pkundu> thnx GrueTamer
<pkundu> I am looking for TUI like one we get in Open SuSe or knoppix
<GrueTamer> i still havent found the file that controls them yet
<pkundu> yes me too...........thought os changing PS1 in /etc/bash.bashrc
<pkundu> but it only changes the prompt
<limbert65> Found it.  Editing ~/.gxine/config, gui.windowedmode_unblank:1 (think that only works in windowed mode, not full screen, but that's better than nothing)
<cellofellow> hi
<jiaaj> is it strange that xubuntu runs really slowly on my macbook pro?
<TheSheep> jiaaj: what is slow?
<jiaaj> the whole system in general
<maxamillion> jiaaj: yes, its very strange ... i installed xubuntu on my old iBook G4 and it was noticably faster then OS X
<jiaaj> would there be any way for me to tell you anything that would help you help me speed it up?
<jiaaj> did that make any sense at all?  haha
<maxamillion> jiaaj: check the process manager (located in applications->system) and see what is eating your resources
<jiaaj> ok this would require rebooting my computer and who does that anymore anyway haha
<jiaaj> i don't even know why im in here, i don't particularly need linux for anything at the moment
<maxamillion> uhmm... ok
<shiftplusone_> Hey, how would I edit the 'system' menu?
<maxamillion> shiftplusone_: use the menu editor ... i think its in applications->settings
<shiftplusone_> yeah but there are a few enties: settings, 'system', about and quit..... how would I edit the system one?
<maxamillion> shiftplusone_: uhmm... don't know, but that's strange
<shiftplusone_> my whole thing might be different because I installed a command-line version of ubuntu then just installed xfce4.... so that might not be exactly xubuntu....
<maxamillion> shiftplusone_: ah, yes ... your setup is _very_ different
<shiftplusone_> aren't the entries stored somewhere as .desktop files?
<maxamillion> xfce4 is just core xfce4, xubuntu is customized quite a bit
<maxamillion> shiftplusone_: i think they are .xml files in ~/.config/xfce4/ somewhere
<shiftplusone_> no, I mean the system entries, not the xfce specific ones....
<maxamillion> shiftplusone_: system is part of the xfce menu
<shiftplusone_> I remember I had to make a .desktop file somewhere to add an entry.... was just wondering if anyone knows what I am talking about.
<shiftplusone_> well... there's 1 xml file with 1 entry.
<shiftplusone_> suppose that's a sart
<shiftplusone_> actually it's a .menu... but it's in xml format.
<maxamillion> ah, ok
<maxamillion> my mistake
<shiftplusone_> does the xubuntu-desktop package install much junk that will never be needed?
<maxamillion> shiftplusone_: only thing it installs that i don't use is thunderbird
<shiftplusone_> what about gnome and kde libs?
<maxamillion> shiftplusone_: well ... that and xfburn but that's because i use wodim to burn cds
<maxamillion> shiftplusone_: i think a couple gnome-libs for automated tasks
<shiftplusone_> ah... I found what I was talking about... /usr/share/applications/
<shiftplusone_> maxamillion, well.... thanks, I'll be off.
<shiftplusone_> 'night
<PsyKid> anyone willing to help please ?
<TheSheep> !ask | PsyKid
<ubotu> PsyKid: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<PsyKid> i`m trying to install xubuntu with WUBI
<PsyKid> but when it loads
<PsyKid> it says : unable to mount /sys , and lather then : unable to unmount /dev/sda1 , for the process to complete
<logmein> I have a computer with radeon 9600 graphics card and when I load up xubuntu I can't get any picture no matter what
<logmein> I think it might be the monitor perhaps
<TheSheep> logmein: try alt+ctrl+f1
<TheSheep> PsyKid: what's wubi?
<PsyKid> Wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users that will bring you into the Linux world with a few clicks. Wubi allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu as any other application.
<logmein> TheSheep: I tried that and it won't work...
<TheSheep> logmein: do you have another graphics card in that computer?
<logmein> woah it loaded right
<logmein> maybe I had it in wrong sort of cd drive =)
<logmein> always annoys me when computers have more than one
<logmein> TheSheep: going to go try it out thx
<logmein> what is # for drwxr-xr-x?
<logmein> nvm I found this http://wsabstract.com/script/script2/chmodcal.shtml
<Curley_Sue> hi all. has anyone good experience on using xubuntu on a laptop where power management is needed (like suspend 2 RAM and hibernation)? which program takes care of that?
<Curley_Sue> hi all. has anyone good experience on using xubuntu on a laptop where power management is needed (like suspend 2 RAM and hibernation)? which program takes care of that?
<dom> i would suggest to try it with the live-cd because it really depends on your hardware
<skeff> hi there! I remember trying both i386 and amd64 flavours of Ubuntu on my Athlon 64 3400+ machine. I experienced that the amd64 version was MUCH faster in things like rendering 2d graphics, which is the most noticable thing.  Now I run i386 Ubuntu Feisty on an old laptop (with no 64bit cpu) and this OS feels very slow too.  Shouldn't Ubuntu be as responsive as Windows on the same hardware? Shouldn't Xubuntu have something like a i686 flavour, if that would
<skeff> speed up the experience?
<Curley_Sue> dom was that for my question? which program handles the suspend... in regular ubuntu installation it's gnome-power-manager but i guess that's gnome based...
<logmein> hmm there is this computer that uses wireless and I'm installing xubuntu on it
<logmein> but I need the dependencies to compile ndiswrapper
<logmein> I could copy all them over on usb having to search endlessly
<logmein> or hows about I connect my wireless laptop running xubuntu into the other computer temporarily
<logmein> how would I route that though?
<kalikiana> logmein, Why would you need to search endlessly? Just look at the dependencies and if you're lucky you already have them on another machine, ready to copy.
<logmein> I have to compile ndiswrapper so I need all sorts of stuff
<logmein> besides ipw3945d wireless card on other box isn't a ndiswrapper type so I could put it in correct modes, I've always wanted to use it as a wireless bridge
<TheSheep> logmein: just add apropriate routes with 'ip r'
<logmein> ipr?
<TheSheep> man ip
<logmein> all I need to know is how to connect eth0 to eth1 :/
<TheSheep> logmein: by setting routing between them
<logmein> nothing easy like ifup eth0 > ifup eth1?
<logmein> ..that was a joke, I know that won't work...
* logmein already tried it
<TheSheep> argh
<logmein> blarrghh
<logmein> I also have this same problem posted here: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-networking/27861-cant-use-eth0-eth1-same-time.html
<logmein> at least I think I have that..
<TheSheep> logmein: I can try to walk you through it
<logmein> I can't have eth0 and eth1 up at same time..
<TheSheep> logmein: why not?
<logmein> like if I pull ethernet cord out it doesn't switch to wireless
<logmein> unless I go in and disable both then mark wireless under network
<logmein> I think that is normal
<logmein> but what were you going to say?
<TheSheep> logmein: you have wireless on it, right?
<logmein> yep
<TheSheep> logmein: can you enable wired at the same time?
<TheSheep> it doesn't matter if it has net or not, only if the interface is up
<logmein> I don't really know.. how would I like use both and know I am
<logmein> ifconfig shows both there
<logmein> lets just assume I do
<TheSheep> ok, you have crossed ethernet cable?
<logmein> check
<TheSheep> connect the two computers
<logmein> done
<TheSheep> now, on the one that has wireless, configure a static ip number on the wired interface, say 172.168.0.1
<TheSheep> with net mask 255.255.0.0
<TheSheep> 192
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> 192.168.0.1
<TheSheep> unless the wireless uses an ip from that range
<TheSheep> then use
<TheSheep> 172.16.0.1 or something
<TheSheep> logmein: got it?
<TheSheep> ping?
<logmein> checking
<logmein> had to get power cord plugged in too, didn't want it runny out of battery
<logmein> running I mean
<logmein> ok got that setup
<logmein> what next?
<TheSheep> open a terminal, and do:
<TheSheep> ah, sorry
<TheSheep> what is the address you used?
<logmein> for which one?
<logmein> 192.168.0.1 = laptop, 192.168.0.2 = desktop
<logmein> what do I set for the laptops default gateway?
<logmein> I left it blank
<TheSheep> logmein: and what is the ip address you got for the wireless?
<logmein> 192.168.1.15 I think
<TheSheep> logmein: what netmask?
<logmein> 255.255.255.0 and gateway 192.168.1.1
<TheSheep> ok
<TheSheep> laptop is the machine with wireless, right?
<logmein> yep
<logmein> else I'd plug it directly into router
<TheSheep> ok, for the desktop, set the gateway to 192.168.0.1
<logmein> done
<TheSheep> ok, that's all on this end, now for the laptop
<TheSheep> logmein: can you pastebin the result of the 'route' command?
<TheSheep> logmein: or 'ip route'
<logmein> ok
<TheSheep> on the laptop, of course
<logmein> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25955/
<TheSheep> funny, you have two networks on eth1 :)
<TheSheep> nevermnd
<logmein> I do..?
<TheSheep> logmein: I just found this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/net/ipmasq
<logmein> so do I use that?
<TheSheep> logmein: we will try to go raw first
<TheSheep> logmein: ok, do this:  sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<logmein> ok
<TheSheep> logmein: now this: echo "1" | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<logmein> I'm going to get on laptop and connect in be easier to read
<logmein> back
<logmein> what after that second command?
<TheSheep> logmein: check if you have internet on the desktop :)
<logmein> doesn't appear so
<TheSheep> logmein: can you do 'ping 192.168.0.1' on the desktop?
<logmein> yes I can
<TheSheep> logmein: you have connection?
<logmein> and I'm logged in on the wireless talking to you
<logmein> is that a problem?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> logmein: does that ping command show something?
<TheSheep> logmein: like  64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=0.380 ms
<logmein> it says 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1
<logmein> repeatedly
<TheSheep> ok, ctrl+c it
<logmein> didn't get any output from those two commands you listed
<logmein> so assume that's working
<TheSheep> logmein: yes
<TheSheep> logmein: how about 'ping 192.168.1.1' on the desktop?
<logmein> that works
<logmein> obviously since I'm able to get online heh
<TheSheep> on the desktop?
<logmein> ohh ok
<logmein> yeah that's up so most likely issue with my router not wanting to answer anything not using dhcp
<logmein> it does that, don't know why
<TheSheep> logmein: ???
<logmein> let me see if I can change setting on there
<TheSheep> logmein: am I imagining the connections right?   desktop-eth0---crossed-rj45---eth0-laptop-eth1---wireless---Internet
<logmein> I use 192.168.1.0 for my network scheme
<logmein> so shouldn't I use the same for other?
<TheSheep> no
<logmein> ah wait you want to do 255.255.0.0 so probably not matter right
<TheSheep> wait, wait, you have access to the router configuration?
<logmein> yes you got it right
<logmein> yes I do
<TheSheep> ok, then we don't need masquerading :)
<logmein> that's why I wondered what the heck that was
<logmein> but we still might need it...
<TheSheep> logmein: that was a trick to make the router see both computers as a single ip
<logmein> because I don't know how to configure my router so we don't
<TheSheep> logmein: ok, do 'iptables -F' and try that 'iptables blahblahblha MASQUERADE' on the eth0
<logmein> already did..
<TheSheep> did it work?
<logmein> ohh wait I see what you mean
<logmein> still nothing on the desktop
<TheSheep> logmein: pastebin the: iptables -L   please
<TheSheep> (please is not part of the command :) )
<logmein> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25961/
<test3r> nice we got our own pastebin now
<logmein> been having it :P
<test3r> nochit?  shows how often i have a pastable question.
<TheSheep> logmein: hey, I found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyWirelessToWiredConnectionSharing
<test3r> can u use a proxy for that, sheep?
<logmein> ooh that looks nice
<TheSheep> test3r: yes, that would be a solution too
<test3r> like, a private internal proxy that would cache the wifis requs?
<test3r> OK, yeah, just checking   =D
<TheSheep> test3r: but installing squid just for this would be a little overkill imho
<TheSheep> logmein: I think you can skip the dhcp
<test3r> for one person- perhaps.  if he would enable others net access it might b worth the time
<TheSheep> logmein: and you don't need the hub if you have a crossed cable
<TheSheep> test3r: but proxy would only forward http
<test3r> there is no way to have it do any type of files?
<test3r> like - * request From 192.168.0.10  = cache & send ?
<test3r> hak it 2 do that    =D
<test3r> lol.
<TheSheep> test3r: files?
<test3r> right.  like any traffix req from [ IP ]  = cache&forward
<test3r> isnt that like a tokn network?
<test3r> neway?
<TheSheep> test3r: I believe I don't fully comprehend your tongue, sir
<test3r> a Token network setup?
<test3r> where all comp all get all data it is just passed on
<test3r> ?
<TheSheep> that's not how token ring switching works >_<
<test3r> well it works with a ID # too f course
<test3r> then puter knows which pax it wants
<test3r> then when it gets pack thats not for its own ID #
<test3r> it says "NO, U" and passes it
<TheSheep> test3r: we are trying to set up masquerade, which is a kind of NAT switching -- that is, the packets form the desktop get re-labelled and forwarded as packets from the laptop, and any traffic sent in response to it is sent back to the desktop
<TheSheep> test3r: you are confusing at least 3 different layers of network
<test3r> yeah id like to do that too
<test3r> but i though that was wi/ MAC addy?
<TheSheep> test3r: what you described here is the ethernet layer
<logmein> computer to computer is not with mac addresses, that is switches
<TheSheep> test3r: we are switchig in the IP layer
<test3r> ooooooo
<TheSheep> logmein: well, it's always in all 7 layers :)
<test3r> not Every ethernet type
<test3r> it is a token ring style ethernet / LAN setup
<test3r> prob with null modems
<test3r> it is more than likely not used at all any more
<test3r> now we have routers.
<TheSheep> test3r: google for ISO-OSI :)
<logmein> I'm glad I didn't ask gramps there for help with my lappytop :)
<logmein> but then again still no connection
<test3r> this "Gramps" came one step away from faking his MAC last night
<test3r> with This wifi.
<logmein> ah TheSheep think you left out the -s part after POSTROUTING
<test3r> it would b done
<test3r> if it didnt crach DHCPD
<test3r> by some documnted bug. i have a link if your interested.
<TheSheep> test3r: no, thanks, I'm not as experienced ;)
<test3r> how do i keep src out of our control from crashing?
<TheSheep> logmein: the source doesn't matter in this case
<TheSheep> logmein: there is even a comment to this effect on the wiki
<test3r> you dont - thats how.  =(   luckily - my bud has a dif card 4 me to try.
<logmein> oh ok
<TheSheep> logmein: we just did it on the wrong interface, I think
<TheSheep> or not
<logmein> ah crap eth1 is ethernet
<TheSheep> no, wait, eth1 is the wifi, right?
<TheSheep> haha
<logmein> your right... :/
<test3r> no
<test3r> ath0 is wifi
<test3r> or wifi0
<logmein> used to working on my brothers laptop his has opposite with eth1 and eth0
<test3r> ath0 is the hardware ref.
<test3r> if ur refing it from an app
<test3r> say
<test3r> kismet
<test3r> call it wifi0
<TheSheep> logmein: you can change it in /etc/iftab ;)
<test3r> it will like that
<logmein> so I do iptables -F then iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<test3r> eth is your ethernet wire port
<test3r> your 10/100
<logmein> how do I clear iptables?
<TheSheep> logmein: iptables -t nat -F
<logmein> that stuff in /proc isn't permanent if I reboot right
<TheSheep> logmein: none of the things we do is permanent
<logmein> ok
<TheSheep> logmein: until you do iptables-save
<logmein> ok
<logmein> and I don't need to do that command?
<TheSheep> no
<logmein> well I did iptables -t nat -F then did iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<logmein> still nothing
<logmein> should I try bringing the interfaces down then up?
<TheSheep> logmein: shouldn't matter
<TheSheep> logmein: what does iptables -t nat -L say?
<logmein> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25963/
<TheSheep> looks good
<TheSheep> logmein: say, what netmask does the desktop have?
<logmein> 255.255.255.0
<logmein> is that bad?
<TheSheep> logmein: no, good
<TheSheep> logmein: same on laptop?
<TheSheep> ah, right, I save the routing table :)
<logmein> yep
<TheSheep> s/save/saw
<logmein> huh?
<TheSheep> logmein: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward   shows 1 ?
<logmein> yep
<logmein> wait is that a 1 or l
<TheSheep> 1
<logmein> nah kidding its a 1
<TheSheep> and on the desktop, you have ping to 192.168.0.1 but not to 192.168.1.1
<logmein> yes that is working
<logmein> but pinging 192.168.1.1 from desktop doesn't work... think it did before I switched eth1 with eth0
<TheSheep> if it did, then you had network
<TheSheep> you just need to add a dns and you are set
<test3r> can u add a dns server with ifconfig? how does one do that from CLI?
<TheSheep> test3r: no, but you can add it by editing /etc/resolv.conf
<logmein> hmm
<test3r> aaaaaaa....  Noted.
<logmein> yep its working thx
<TheSheep> whew
<test3r> lol thats all he says    =D
<test3r> at least he added the abreviated "thx"
<test3r> ;p
<TheSheep> test3r: what would you expect? a cake?
<test3r> a party!
<test3r> boogie down?   =)
* TheSheep <-- hates parties
<TheSheep> especially political ones
<test3r> oh come now everyone likes parties - its dumb people that dont like us we dont like
<test3r> heh
<TheSheep> test3r: you are bored, arn't you?
<test3r> at every party theres always the person that dont wana talk to u.
<test3r> i just got offa work.
<test3r> im windig down. havin a beer etc
<TheSheep> online?
<test3r> yeah.   =O  =x   its 10AM where im at - EST
<test3r> nobodys up. its sun morning.
<TheSheep> beer at 10am >_<
<test3r> i cant even buy liquer
<test3r> in my state
<test3r> yes i worked graveyard i woke up at 11PM
<test3r> u expect me to Not have a beer?
<test3r> i could b in a place giving a guy money for him telling me tings i can already feel inside
<TheSheep> whatever
<test3r> =)
<test3r> but instead im actually Helping others
<test3r> instead of taking their money for no reason
<TheSheep> test3r: who?
<test3r> so that makes US
<test3r> a cut above Them
<test3r> c     XD
<test3r> well - the guy would be whatever religion u see fit that "passes the collection plate"
<test3r> im not sure how many there r nor do i rly care
<test3r> religion aint my bag, baby.
<test3r> ur kids might actualy Learn something being around me instead of - well - im not going there
<TheSheep> test3r: I meant: who are you helping? :)
<test3r> well i wanted to help Someone - but u helped that Guy. and thats all there was
<TheSheep> sorry about that
<TheSheep> test3r: the next one is yours
<test3r> s'OK.  i didnt know what he was on about neway
<test3r> lol
<test3r> get a router  ;p
<test3r> 
<test3r> u can get a wired router for prob $10 now
<test3r> my old leet netgear is prob worth only $10    =(
<test3r> hey - i have the opportunity to test a 3COM wifi card
<test3r> to see if i an do with it what we want to do-  have u heard anything about success/horror with those?
<test3r> when i googled "macchanger 3com"  there were no Red Flags, so I can only assume it will go smooth
<test3r> do you what id have to do to get that up when i boot with it?
<test3r> should i just boot with it, goto synaptic, and search '3com' ?
<TheSheep> it should work out of the box
<TheSheep> !wifi | test3r
<ubotu> test3r: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheSheep> test3r: unless you need some windows drivers, then it's some fun
<test3r> =(((    so i might b better off with my madwifi  drivers card even though it cant do Everything I want - maybe?
<TheSheep> no idea
<TheSheep> test3r: but you are lucky -- you can test it
<test3r> omg
<test3r> i hope he has prism64
<test3r> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards3com
<test3r> heard good tings, man. runs tings.
<test3r> ^ ^
<TheSheep> ting = a meeting of vikings
<test3r> nooooooooooooo it says its broke in feisty id b skrewd
<test3r> there is also 3com it says that uses the same bleepin driver
<test3r> madwifi
<test3r> which would do me no good - a bug in it takes out DHCPd when i do what im trying to do
<test3r> with dhcp down i dont know what to do from there
<test3r> it makes its changes but then can never connect anything because it cant eve r  resolv it reads
<test3r> the lights on the modem themself blink as connected, but there is no net that i can get at that poind
<test3r> point
<TheSheep> test3r: can't you use static ip?
<test3r> its not that big a deal - rly. nobody in their right mind configures a network wht MAC adddy access control anymore
<test3r> no im trying to spoof my MAC   ^ ^
<test3r> =)
<test3r> thats wat 'macchanger' does.
<vidd_laptop> test3r, why not??
<TheSheep> yes, but why you need dhcp for that?
<test3r> but unfortunately, there is a documented bug with it all
<test3r> well
<test3r> to connect afterword sheep
* vidd_laptop finds it works quite effectively....
<test3r> a changed mac addy does me no good if i cant resolv w/a host
<test3r> and ur using madwifi as your driver?
<test3r> wat is ur chipset?
<TheSheep> test3r: you can specify dns manually
<vidd_laptop> test3r, i use MAC filtering on my home network....
<vidd_laptop> in combination with wep
<test3r> yes i set myself to 192.168.0.10
<test3r> just to do it
<test3r> but didnt work
<test3r> it set it
<test3r> but it was a broadcast ip i thini it said? i wasnt on a network.
* TheSheep is speechless
<test3r> =D
<test3r> did i have to set the essid first?
* test3r just now thought of that
<test3r> hey - this is my first distro
<test3r> =)
<test3r> i think im doin pretty good here, mmm?
<test3r> so wats is it i missed?  msg me plz! ima have a smoke quik
* TheSheep commutes home
<swhalen> Hello
<swhalen> im trying to use the live cd on an oold comp
<swhalen> but the top and bottom pannels crash
<swhalen> any help?
<Toshibi> Morning
<swhalen> hello
<swhalen> have you ever heard of the xface pannels crashing
<Toshibi> Not familiar with that problem
<Toshibi> What's going on?
<Toshibi> Have you checked Launchpad?
<Toshibi> Which version are you running?
<swhalen> when it boots with the live cd...there are no pannels...after x loads i see to black bars at top and bottom then a desktop with no pannels
<Toshibi> Hold on a sec...
<swhalen> this cd works fine on other mechines
<Toshibi> Have you attempted right clicking on the desktop and going into the Settings?
<swhalen> i only see desktop settings
<Toshibi> User Interfae Settings?
<swhalen> nope
<Toshibi> Hmmm
<swhalen> just create folder launcher and desktop settings
<Toshibi> I'm checking some stuff
<Toshibi> Does this happen every time? This is from the LiveCD that it happens, right?
<swhalen> yes on the live cd...but only on this comp
<Toshibi> What sort of Video Card are you using in this machine?
<swhalen> ATI Radeon 7500 lol new card in old box..im installing this for a friend
<Toshibi> In the Settings sub-heading on the XFCE Menu, do you see Settings Manager?
<swhalen> i have no xface menu
<Toshibi> Oh
<swhalen> thats the main issue
<Toshibi> Not even on right click on the desktop backgroud?
<swhalen> no pannels on top or buttom
<Toshibi> Right....
<swhalen> just desktop settings
<Toshibi> 7.04?
<swhalen> yes
<swhalen> i may just try an install and do alt-F2 and apt-get upgrade
<Toshibi> Or, you can alt F2 and type in xfce4-panel
<Toshibi> alt F2 -> xfce4-panel &
<Toshibi> Let me know if that worked so I can put it in my bag o' tricks
<swhalen> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<swhalen> it loaded...but no pannels
<Toshibi> try killall xfce4-panel
<swhalen> no processes killed
<swhalen> when i run xfce4-pannel is gives be a warning
<Toshibi> What does it say?
<swhalen> Gtk-WARNING  ** : cannot open display
<Toshibi> Hmmm
<Toshibi> I'm afraid I'm out of my depth on this question
<Toshibi> alt F2 again and type in startx
<swhalen> x already started
<swhalen> and it couldn't format hda with ext3
<Toshibi> Oh, that..
<swhalen> but windows can?
<Toshibi> if you can get to the XFCE Settings manager then you go to File Manager go to the Advanced Tab and then click on Configure
<Toshibi> Then uncheck the first two boxes on that
<swhalen> well....im wondering if id have better luck with the alt installcd?
<Toshibi> It's attempting to mount the volumes when it's also attempting to format them
<Toshibi> You may
<Howdy125> If I double the size of my swap partition will Linux actually use the full amount if needed ?
<Howdy125> Reason I ask is because I only have 128 megs of ram and a 374 meg swap and some very large web pages seem to send my computer into a rampage trying to make room for the data .. :(
<kalikiana> Howdy125, Linux will use the full swap if needed. But it's slower than RAM ;)
<elbing> why firefox don't open my home page and try open "www.u%.com"?
<kalikiana> elbing, Maybe firefox is opening your last session?
<elbing> ah
<elbing> it's not the problem, the problem is starter (gdesklet), it says firefox %u as rest of launchers xD
<elbing> ok ok
<elbing> thanks kalikiana
<kalikiana> Ah. ok :)
<assasukasse> hi everyone
<assasukasse> i have a problem with a pc
<assasukasse> the sound card doesn't work
<assasukasse> how can i fix it?
<vidd_laptop> assasukasse, when you say it doesnt work....have you made sure that the driver is installed?
<vidd_laptop> and that there is not an application using it already/
<assasukasse> vidd_laptop: how do i check the driver is there
<assasukasse> nothing is using already
<vidd_laptop> what does lspci say your sound card is?
<Merchelo> is there a way in which i can interact with the menu, without using a mouse?
<kalikiana> Merchelo, With the arrow and return keys I suppose.
<kalikiana> Merchelo, And maybe 'xfdesktop --menu' is helpful.
<Merchelo> nah, it's ctrl+esc to get the menu up, and then navigate it with the arrow keys
<test3r> i nominate we change our oficial start sound to Def Leppard sample
<test3r> ;D
<test3r> can some1 get that Cleared for us? thx.
<test3r> u know jus clear up dat copywrite etc
<test3r> Actually - truthfully - their drummer is my Hero. he has one arm - and hacked himself a kit
<test3r> Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeespect.
<test3r> np> defr leppard - gods of war
<test3r> lol - it more def than the def leppard - TYPO. sry.
<test3r> hey there is samples on the end of this trak
<test3r> about stooopid things im not going to type
<test3r> kus it would b....  dumb.
<test3r> kus 'they' can & will read this
<test3r> anyway the samples have to do with recent shenanigans with certain offices
<test3r> and the rest of the world
<test3r> and how they disagree with one dork
<test3r> that messed up alot of stuff - possily for his daddy.
<test3r> im sure thats all i have to say.
<test3r> besides - that drummer sure owns all of us with one arm playin how he does
<test3r> ez all     =)
<slow-motion> how do i turn it of that every time i insert an audio cd gxine opens?
<tromoly> i updated the nvidia drivers on my Xubuntu install yesterday, and it's giving me an error saying that XServer can't start. The output log says "the Nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-9755, but this X module has the version 1.0-9631." I can get to the CLI, but the GUI won't launch. Any ideas?
<Eamonn> I have a a bit of a problem starting Xfce, I have the distro installed on my laptop, but I had to remove the HD and install xubuntu in another system as my laptop doesn't have a cd drive
<Eamonn> and now it doesn't recognize that I have a screen
<Eamonn> If I delete /etc/x11/xorg.conf will it remake it properly?
<Eamonn> nvm, got it runnign :)
<thrashyy> Hey, I'm installing xubuntu but after entering the initial set up info and starting installation I get: "the ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of ide2 master (hdc) failed xubuntu" Anyone know whats up?
<Pumpernickel> bug 107259
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107259 in ubiquity "Xubuntu partitioning can fail because ubiquity does not prevent thunar from automounting new partitions" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107259
<thrashyy> Thanks a lot
<tromoly> try erasing the disc as RAW and installing again, I had the same problem and erasing the disc cured it
<godless> You only need to manually unmount the disk(s)
<godless> it's a bad bug though; I think everyone I've gotten to install xubuntu since 7.04 has run into it
<godless> It should at least be very clearly documented so that new users will see it when downloading the image... I can't imagine how many users have given up on installing xubuntu because of this
<vidd_laptop> godless, is that issue only with the live cd?
<vidd_laptop> because i've installed like 50 times, and never had that issue
<thrashyy> Could someone tell me the command to reboot via shh/putty?
#xubuntu 2008-06-09
<gloria> my menu has no icons! :(
<gloria> anyone else have a similar issue?
<symptom> can i run gparted on xubuntu?
<jmhealey> symptom: yes
<jimisrvrox> hey kernel
<jimisrvrox> I downloaded the desktop version and now it hangs at 15% detecting file system
<spikemcc> bonjour , mon ordinateur refuse d'installer windows ou prend 1-5 minutes de plus pour démarer sur windows apres l'essai d'ubuntu !!! hi , my pc refuse to install windows or take 1-5 minutes to boot after I tried ubuntu !!!
<spikemcc> bonjour , mon ordinateur refuse d'installer windows ou prend 1-5 minutes de plus pour démarer sur windows apres l'essai d'ubuntu !!! hi , my pc refuse to install windows or take 1-5 minutes to boot after I tried ubuntu !!!
<__alexconrad__> hi, I need help with dpkg-preconfigure. I'd like to automate the installation of sun-java6-jre_6-06-0ubuntu1_all.deb, but I need to accept terms and conditions, which is not suitable for automation. How can I avoid this, I think dpkg-preconfigure is the way to go, but I'm not sure how to use it.
<ablomen> AlexCONRAD, i think you might have to make your own package (or edit the existing one), i dont see any options in apt etc to automaticly let it choose yes, the dpkg-preconfigure just lets you answer the questions before installation, you will still have to press yes afaik
<ablomen> cant find anything on google either
<AlexCONRAD> ablomen: i'm using preseeding to automaticly answer question, but as java in not in the CD, i didn't put the .deb under the /pool structure of the CD
<ablomen> hmm, and you cant create your own iso to do that? or is it to late for that?
<AlexCONRAD> ablomen: well, I've tried remastering a xubuntu CD
<AlexCONRAD> but it's so heavy doing that, you need to create gpg keys, regenerate all kinds of meta data files and such
<AlexCONRAD> plus, i failed doing so, the installation was much longer than the original ... I must have screwed something
<cider> , now my terminal is all screwed up, the appearance is hazy, and no input is visible
<cider>  upgraded my xubuntu from 7.10 to 8.04
<AlexCONRAD> ablomen: for your information, I think I have found the answer to my question: debconf-set-selections
<AlexCONRAD> that should help putting the packages questions into the DB conf
<cider> sorry, I'll re-word, I upgraded my xubuntu from 7.10 to 8.04, now my terminal is all screwed up, the window appears out of sync, and when you type, no input is visible
<AlexCONRAD> that way, I can pre-answer the question, and when i'll run the java install, it will see the questions have already been answered
<AlexCONRAD> sorry cider, I'm not xubuntu expert user... I wish i could help
<AlexCONRAD> i'm new to desktop environement
<ablomen> AlexCONRAD, ah nice, is it working?
<AlexCONRAD> ablomen: well ... this actually only sets the answers in the database ... I don't know yet how to retrieve the questions from the deb file to answer them
<AlexCONRAD> ablomen: that was posted on a list: echo "sun-java5-jdk shared/accepted-sun-dlj-v1-1 boolean true" | debconf-set-selections
<AlexCONRAD> but Im' not sure I do have the same "question" from my debs
<ablomen> hmm
<AlexCONRAD> maybe I have to query the .deb file with somehow to show me that info
<ablomen> yeah you could try extracting it and then grepping all the files
<AlexCONRAD> right, i'm just don't know how to do that yet
<ablomen> ehm i think you can just extract a .deb file with the archive manager
<ablomen> lemme check
<ablomen> yeah you can just right click on a file and choose archive manager
<ablomen> in there are tar.gz files that you can just extract to say your /tmp directory
<ablomen> and then run grep -r "agree" * in the folder where you extracted the contents
<ablomen> maybe that will give you what you want to know
<AlexCONRAD> hum... I can try that, but I bet there is some command where you can just "command --get-selections mydeb.deb"
<AlexCONRAD> and it would just print out the data
<AlexCONRAD> because I need to do that for multiple file, so unpacking the deb is not a solution
<ablomen> heh yeah if there is a command for that that would be easyer :P
<AlexCONRAD> when googling "debconf-set-selections", I expect to see some people that show how to extract the selections from a deb file, darn ...
<AlexCONRAD> "debconf-set-selections can be used to pre-seed the debconf database with answers, or to change answers in the database. Each question will be marked as seen to prevent debconf from asking the question interactively."
<cider> I upgraded my xubuntu from 7.10 to 8.04, now my terminal is all screwed up, the window appears out of sync, and when you type, no input is visible. Can anyone help?
<ablomen> cider, can you defign screwed up and out of sync? (maybe a screenshot or two?)
<cider> ok hang on
<cider> where would you suggest a screenshot be placed?
<ablomen> i think you can upload it to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ablomen> oh no, wait a sec
<ablomen> grr
<ablomen> just use something like http://imageshack.us/
<ablomen> or http://tinypic.com/
<ablomen> should both work fine
<AlexCONRAD> ablomen: http://blog.hjksolutions.com/articles/category/solutions
<AlexCONRAD> this says I need to install the package first by hand, and query the answers from the database
<ablomen> oh nice
 * ablomen is gonna bookmark that just in case
<cider> http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh108/malsgigphotos/terminal.jpg
<AlexCONRAD> cider: the pixel artifacts... I think this might come from a font option
<AlexCONRAD> the color Aberration
<cider> was ok, til upgrade
<AlexCONRAD> try going in Applications > Setting Manager > User interface and at the bottom of the windows, you'll have something about fonts and "use sub-pixel hinting"
<ablomen> woah never seen anything like that
<AlexCONRAD> try playing with that
<ablomen> AlexCONRAD, the whole window is screwed up too though
<cider> "use sub-pixel hinting" did nothing
<AlexCONRAD> right
<ablomen> cider, after trying AlexCONRAD's thing, you might wanna try creating a new user, loging in to that user and open the terminal etc
<ablomen> if its a problem in a user specific config file somewhere , that should fix that
<cider> I'll enable that and log out , see if thast works
<cider> brb
<AlexCONRAD> cider: it turns out I felt on this article a few days ago: http://www.zarb.org/~gc/html/subpixel-hinting.html
<AlexCONRAD> oops
<AlexCONRAD> I'll have to send this again
<AlexCONRAD> :)
<ablomen> hehe :) really weird though how that whole window is.. broken
<AlexCONRAD> cider: it turns out I felt on this article a few days ago: http://www.zarb.org/~gc/html/subpixel-hinting.html
<AlexCONRAD> your windows looks even more broken that the article's issue, but just in case ... you can keep that somewhere in your mind
<AlexCONRAD> cider: but ... is this happening *only* on the terminal ?
<AlexCONRAD> the rest looks okay
<cider> yes
<cider> only on terminal
<AlexCONRAD> if you have been playing with the terminal's look and feel, you might want to reset things... maybe settings have changed and might screw your window ... i don't knwo. ..
<AlexCONRAD> maybe like deleting (backup) the config file where the terminal's preferences are stored
<cider> only thing i did was upgrade
<AlexCONRAD> cider: maybe the API of the conf file has changed between the two version
<cider> mmm
<AlexCONRAD> although, I don't belive that's the issue...
<AlexCONRAD> but you could give it a try
<AlexCONRAD> i don't know where the terminal's conf is stored though
<AlexCONRAD> cider: have you tried reinstalling the terminal app ?
<cider> believe I did, will try again
<AlexCONRAD> like, totally remove it (purge) and reinstall
<cider> mmm, fixed, uninstalled the xfce terminal emulator, and installed a different one from add/remove and all seems to be well
<AlexCONRAD> cider: good to hear
<AlexCONRAD> cider: good to read
<cider> cheers
<MrNaz> is there a replacement for the gnome network manager that doesn't totally suck?
<Riotta> just uninstall it
<Riotta> it really suck :d
<Riotta> it's easier to setup your network in terminal
<MrNaz> yes, but i dont want to be editing /etc/interfaces with vim every time i move my laptop either
<MrNaz> it's what?
<MrNaz> easier to set it up in terminal?
<MrNaz> you're obviously not a traveller :P
<Riotta> yeah I'm haven't got laptop really
<Riotta> I*
<kripz> how can i text if my microphone is working?
<kripz> test
<gabkdlly> rec will do what you ask
<gabkdlly> although you can use any program that takes sound in from the mic and can store it and give it back to you
<kripz> i dont know of any programs :)
<gabkdlly> oops, I guess you need to install sox to use rec
<gabkdlly> rec is a command-line tool
<slimjimflim> anybody anybody know where to find a repo for qt4.4 dev-tools
<supta> bump
<olafski> hey guys.. I'm trying to get the nvidia-glx-legacy driver to work with my tnt2; it works now but it won't go over 800x600, while I need 1440x900. Could anyone give me some pointers? I've tried quite many things that I found on the ubuntu forums, but couldn't get it over 1280x1024
<AlexCONRAD> hi, what's the package that holds the kernel sources ?
<TheSheep> olafski: try increasing the video memory in bios
<olafski> hmm.. a tnt2 has shared memory?
<TheSheep> olafski: you can also examine the logs in /var/log/Xorg.0.lo to see why it is rejecting the resolutions
<olafski> or does that not matter.. I'll check it out :) using the modeline gtf gave me doesn't work anyhow
<TheSheep> olafski: no idea, but it's a common pitfall
<olafski> ah that sounds like it's worth a shot
<olafski> I'm getting quite tired of working with no legacy drivers :<
<olafski> I don't really see any errors in there, except stuff like this:
<olafski> (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)
<olafski> I'll go check out the bios
<TheSheep> olafski: you're sure it's using the nvidia driver, not the vesa one?
<olafski> let's say I'm not too linux-savvy.. I enabled the restricted driver in the restricted driver manager and it says it's enabled :$
<olafski> works a lot faster than before I enabled it, but only on the low resolution
<olafski> after adding the modeline I got from gtf, I can only do 640x480 (no other resolutions in the list), before it showed everything up to 800x600
<TheSheep> the logs should say which driver X are loading
<TheSheep> somewhere a little before the line you pasted
<olafski> I'll check
<olafski> hard to read with this low resolution :(
<olafski> I can't find it :{
<olafski> hm guess I'll give up for now.. time to go home :p
<AlexCONRAD> hi, I'm trying to compile a module, but make is complaining about not finding this folder: /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/build/ Im I missing a package to properly compile my source?
<TheSheep> !kernel | AlexCONRAD
<ubottu> AlexCONRAD: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<The_Kernel> hello all
<TheSheep> AlexCONRAD: this may be helpful, I hope
<AlexCONRAD> TheSheep: i'll read about this, thanks
<xTheSaintx> Hello
<xTheSaintx> I have xubuntu on my laptop, and i wana get on the internet
<xTheSaintx> i have a wireless card in, how do i select the connection?
<Odd-rationale> xTheSaintx: is your wireless cad working?
<xTheSaintx> Yes, it has a light on
<Odd-rationale> xTheSaintx: can you pastbin the output of "iwconfig" ?
<Odd-rationale> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xTheSaintx> iwconfig?
<Odd-rationale> xTheSaintx: yes. type "iwconfig" (without quotes) in a terminal
<xTheSaintx> yeh
<xTheSaintx> i get like
<xTheSaintx> lo   no wireless extensions
<Odd-rationale> and copy and paste the output in a pastebin
<xTheSaintx> eth0   no wireless extensions
<xTheSaintx> im on my other comp
<Odd-rationale> oh, ok.
<xTheSaintx> im not on my laptop, it has not connection
<xTheSaintx> thats what im trying to get >.<
<gaurdro> you can still put it into a pastebin though.
<xTheSaintx> its got wlan0  IEEE 802.11b+/g+ ESSID"
<xTheSaintx> etc..
<xTheSaintx> whats a pastebin kinda new to linux
<Odd-rationale> can you wire your laptop?
<xTheSaintx> yes
<Odd-rationale> xTheSaintx: it might be easiest to be on both computers...
<xTheSaintx> im on my pc now
<xTheSaintx> and my laptop next to me
<gaurdro> xTheSaintx  it's a place where you can put large blocks of text so they don't clutter the channel, or get you booted for flooding.
<gaurdro> http://pastebin.com/
<xTheSaintx> (PC=Windows) - (Laptop=XUbuntu)
<xTheSaintx> so i go wire my laptop?
<Odd-rationale> xTheSaintx: sure. if you can have both connected that would be easiest
<xTheSaintx> errm how about i write it all?
<xTheSaintx> and send u pastebin
<Odd-rationale> ok. that's fine too.
<xTheSaintx> http://pastebin.com/m3ae33a75
<xTheSaintx> errm i kinda wright most of it
<xTheSaintx> its still got some left
<xTheSaintx> but i dont think thats important
<Odd-rationale> xTheSaintx: do you have the nm-applet in the system tray?
<xTheSaintx> But how do i know if im on my connect or not?
<xTheSaintx> nm-applet? - wait ill see if i can get in there
<Odd-rationale> xTheSaintx: nm-applet runs in the system tray.
<xTheSaintx> i got this thing what sais Net][
<xTheSaintx> but thats it
<Odd-rationale> xTheSaintx: make sure you have a system tray in the panel
<xTheSaintx> it looks like Net|][|
<xTheSaintx> ok tell me what to do
<xTheSaintx> to see
<Odd-rationale> xTheSaintx: then do alt+f2 and type in nm-applet
<xTheSaintx> no such file or directory
<Odd-rationale> try in terminal instead.
<xTheSaintx> not installed
<xTheSaintx> can get by typeing : sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<Odd-rationale> xTheSaintx: what version of xubuntu do you have?
<xTheSaintx> 4.4.1
<Odd-rationale> no, i mean xubuntu. not xfce. try "lsb_release -a"
<xTheSaintx> shall i wire my computer and type :  sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<xTheSaintx> 7.10
<Odd-rationale> xTheSaintx: yes, install network-manager-gnome
<Odd-rationale> or consider upgrading to 8.04 ;)
<Odd-rationale> 8.04 LTS, to be exact
<gaurdro> xTheSaintx  do you have xubuntu-desktop installed?
<Odd-rationale> but 7.10 comes with nm-applet iirc
<gaurdro> it should but it can be inadvertently removed during a depclean.
<gaurdro> umm,  i mean autoremove.
<Odd-rationale> gaurdro: true, i see.
<Odd-rationale> well, when he is wired up, we'll have him reinstall xubuntu-desktop... or upgrade... ;)
<gaurdro> I'd say do both,  I've had issues with upgrading without a xxx-desktop installed.
<xTheSaintx> said :
<xTheSaintx> could not lock something
<xTheSaintx> like /var
<Odd-rationale> xTheSaintx: you might have to "sudo apt-get update" first
<gaurdro> and make sure synaptic isn't running.
<Odd-rationale> or you might have another instance of apt running
<Odd-rationale> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Odd-rationale> or both... :)
<xTheSaintx> ok
<xTheSaintx> its updateing
<xTheSaintx> 27%
<xTheSaintx> connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com [connecting to security.ubuntu.com]
<xTheSaintx> i mean 25%
<Odd-rationale> ok good
<xTheSaintx> its just stopped tho on 25%
<Odd-rationale> just wait for that to finish first...
<cody-somerville> For a second I thought this was #xubuntu-devel and was going to freak out at 65 people being in it :P
<Odd-rationale> lol, you wish... ;)
<xTheSaintx> but i dont think im connected
<xTheSaintx> When i open firefox it just dosent do nowt
<Odd-rationale> xTheSaintx: i thought you are wired?
<xTheSaintx> as if it isnt responding
<xTheSaintx> i am wired >>.<<
<Odd-rationale> xTheSaintx: firefox can be a bit slow....
<xTheSaintx> it just sais : looking up www.google.com
<Odd-rationale> xTheSaintx: the easest way to test connection is to "ping -c 3 yahoo.com"
<xTheSaintx> and stops
<Odd-rationale> in terminal that is...
<xTheSaintx> unknown
<xTheSaintx> oviosly it isnt working >.<
<Odd-rationale> did "sudo apt-get update" fail?
<xTheSaintx> ye i suppose
<xTheSaintx> stopped on 25%
<Odd-rationale> xTheSaintx: stop it then (ctrl+c)
<Odd-rationale> xTheSaintx: then, with your wire connected, try "sudo dhclient eth0"
<Odd-rationale> replace eth0 if your wired ethernet device. (usually it is eth0, though)
<xTheSaintx> nice
<xTheSaintx> works nw
<xTheSaintx> now
<xTheSaintx> ok
<xTheSaintx> update done
<Odd-rationale> ok. now do "sudo apt-get resinstall xubuntu-desktop"
<Odd-rationale> reinstall
<xTheSaintx> invalid
<Odd-rationale> i misspelled reinstall,
<xTheSaintx> i spelt it right
<gaurdro> try just install
<xTheSaintx> E: Invalid operation reinstall
<Odd-rationale> hmm, i forgot my apt-get commands....
<xTheSaintx> please instert disc
<AlexCONRAD> hi, I have blacklisted under /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist a network module, but it keep loading up. What could be the reason ?
<Odd-rationale> xTheSaintx: stop it, then...
<xTheSaintx> xubuntu 7.10 _gutsy gibbon_ - beta i386
<Odd-rationale> xTheSaintx: go to applications --> system --> software sources...
<Odd-rationale> then uncheck the checkbos fo the cd...
<Odd-rationale> then close it, run sudo apt-get update again, and try installing again
<xTheSaintx> what checkbox?
<xTheSaintx> im in Ubuntu Software tab
<xTheSaintx> theres 5 checkbox's
<Odd-rationale> go to the first tab. near th bottom, there should be a checkbox for the cd...
<xTheSaintx> whats it say?
<xTheSaintx> my last one is called Source Code
<Odd-rationale> xTheSaintx: ok. nevermind. are you familiar with editing textfiles?
<xTheSaintx> Odd, what if i gave u access to my laptop?
<Odd-rationale> xTheSaintx: you really would do that???
<xTheSaintx> i can make u not have access after tho
<Odd-rationale> xTheSaintx: well, it is not that difficult...
<Odd-rationale> we'll irc first...
<Odd-rationale> close the software sources app. run "gksudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.lst"
<Odd-rationale> then comment out (with a #) the first or second line that lists the cd
<Odd-rationale> save and close the file.
<xTheSaintx> so in sources.lst
<xTheSaintx> i type '#'
<Odd-rationale> xTheSaintx: umm is there anything in that file?
<xTheSaintx> errm i know a good friend and he will do acess with me
<xTheSaintx> he is in the ubuntu team
<xTheSaintx> i will see if he can do it first
<gaurdro> i think you need: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Odd-rationale> gaurdro: as you can tell, i haven't used an ubuntu system in a while... trying to work off memeory...
<Odd-rationale> or use tab completion ;)
<gaurdro> Odd-rationale,  no worries.
<Odd-rationale> well, my time is up. gtg!
<Odd-rationale> xTheSaintx: you really should consider updating, especially since you are using 7.10 beta....
<Odd-rationale> missed him... :(
<Odd-rationale> anyways, bye!
 * cody-somerville waves.
<Shaba1> Hello all
<cody-somerville> hi
<N1ghtCrawler> Hi, i want to create a launcher for the terminal. How do i do? :>
<ww_> hi. is there a way to make thunar sort files by file extension?
<N1ghtCrawler> nvm fixed it :>
<Shaba1> how?
<anom01y> I am trying to install xubuntu on an older laptop but I keep running into problems
<anom01y> I've tried 2 different cd's from two different downloads
<anom01y> and when it is installing the base system I get a red error message
<anom01y> every time I get a red error message
<anom01y> "Warning: Failure trying to run: chroot /target dpkg --force-depends --install /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.7-10-ubuntu3_i386.deb
<anom01y> the debootstrap prorgam exited with an error
<anom01y> the base system installation into /target failed.
<anom01y> what do I have to do to install this to the HD ?
<Myrtti> I got that too today
<Myrtti> check that your installation disk is clean
<anom01y> I got it twice from 2 cds
<anom01y> yeah I did
<anom01y> redownloaded it
<anom01y> one from a torrent and the other straight from the site
<anom01y> md5sum worked good,
<Myrtti> did you check the ... :-D
<anom01y> burned it at 8.0x dao
<anom01y> both cd's give me the exact same error message
<Myrtti> bummer
<anom01y> yeah not sure why or what to do
<anom01y> I guess you cant use it
<anom01y> anyone else here ? I need help with the install cd
<anom01y> Myrtti: do you think if I downloaded the live cd
<anom01y> and install from there
<anom01y> would be easier ??
<siggjen> did you check the md5sum of the iso before you burned it?
<anom01y> yes
<anom01y> and I downloaded it twice
<anom01y> I will check both downloads again
<siggjen> you could try to burn at 1x speed
<anom01y> ha I cant go that slow
<anom01y> 8x is slowest
<siggjen> lol (:
<anom01y> WHAT if I got the live cd
<anom01y> and istalled from there
<Myrtti> worth a try, but can your computer handle the live session?
<anom01y> yes
<anom01y> maybe the cdrom is crappy or something
<siggjen> isn't there a minimal Cd?
<anom01y> I wish I could broadcast a video stream of the installation process lol
<anom01y> it looks like it is going to install but I get that stupid error
<Stroganoff> are we talking about the alternate cd?
<Stroganoff> text based installer?
<anom01y> yes
<anom01y> Stroganoff: yes
<anom01y> I am retrying it though
<anom01y> instead of hitting "ok" on the error I hit "go back" and the installer keeps installing
<anom01y> so I might be ok
<anom01y> its at 53%
<Stroganoff> also press ctrl+alt+f2 and check for more error messages
<Stroganoff> use shift+pageup to scroll upwards
<Stroganoff> ctrl+alt+f1 goes back to the installer
<anom01y> ok
<anom01y> install is complete
<anom01y> which kernel should I use ?
<anom01y> Stroganoff: linux-generic, linux-image-generic, or linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic
<ojohn> :-/ howdy
<Stroganoff> its all the same, anom01y
<anom01y> stupid installation failed AGAIN
<xTheSaintx> Hello guys, i got my wireless working and was wondering is there any good styles to install?
<Stroganoff> anom01y more infos plox
<anom01y> Stroganoff: ok well I will type every error I get
<xTheSaintx> Does anyone know any good styles i can install?
<anom01y> does it need the internet because I remember one error said unable to download
<xTheSaintx> Does anyone know any good styles i can install?
<anom01y> Stroganoff:
<anom01y> Warning failure trying to run chroot /target dpkg
<anom01y>  --force-depends --install var/cache/apt/archives
<anom01y>  /libc6_2.7-10ubuntu3_i386.deb
<anom01y> the debootstrap program exited with an error return value 1
<anom01y> the base system installation into /target/ failed
<anom01y> An installation step failed
<anom01y> its like it works sometimes more than other times
<ojohn> I have a bootloader problem I hope someone might be able to help with
<xTheSaintx> Does anyone know any good styles i can install?
<anom01y> xTheSaintx I am trying to install from the install version
<ojohn> I used EasyBCD, in Vista, to modify the boot
<anom01y> but I get random errors here and there, not sure if thats because the cdrom is crappy or not
<ojohn> but the timeout was changed to 0 seconds for the initial screen which prompts to choose either Windows or Linux
<anom01y> the computer only has 64mb ram
<ojohn> since it defaults to Linux, that means I can't choose Vista at all - because of the 0 sec timeout
<anom01y> Stroganoff: I think the laptop only has 64mb ram
<anom01y> could that be the prob ?
<ojohn> if choose vista in GRUB, it goes back to the screen with the 0 sec timeout, then back to GRUB
<anom01y> I guess the laptop is garbage
<Stroganoff> oops
<Stroganoff> double oops
<Stroganoff> my favourite bug
<Stroganoff> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/202959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202959 in debian-installer "[hardy] generating locales stalls on 64mb ram" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Stroganoff> but these chroot errors are new for me
<Stroganoff> anyway i'd try installing gutsy alternate...
<anom01y> Stroganoff: hopefully the kubuntu installer cd I am going to try on a newer computer works
<anom01y> Stroganoff: can you give me the link for the gutsy alternate for xubuntu ???
<Stroganoff> http://tomfichtner.de/linux/wiki/LowMemory
<Stroganoff> i only have this torrent lin
<anom01y> Stroganoff: is this just as good as the one I was just trying ?????
<Stroganoff> gutsy = ubuntu 7.10 = old version
<Stroganoff> hardy = ubuntu 8.04 = current version
<anom01y> still supported and works fine ???
<Stroganoff> yes gutsy still works find and you can easily upgrade to hardy once it's installed
<Stroganoff> see the mentioned wiki page for instructions. but maybe you have some different issues than my experience
<anom01y> ok I will download it and follow the instructions
<xTheSaintx> Hello?
<xTheSaintx> Wat?
<xTheSaintx> I asked what style i can download for xubuntu
<Stroganoff> xTheSaintx there should be numerous styles already installed
<Stroganoff> anyway http://www.xfce-look.org/
<steven_> can i eneab;e mult workstations on xub?
<cody-somerville> steven_, what do you mean?
<steven_> hello cody!
<steven_> how are you?>
<steven_> you are the official helper no?
<steven_> well i was wondering
<steven_> on ubuntu
<steven_> i have mult workstations
<steven_> 4 to be exact
<steven_> can i do that in xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> Yup
<Odd-rationale> steven_: you mean workspaces?
<cody-somerville> Applications > Settings > Settings Manager > Workspaces
<steven_> thanks
<steven_> hey how can install a new icon theme?
<Odd-rationale> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<steven_> i downloaded a new theme
<steven_> i have a tarball of it
<Odd-rationale> whoops wrong one.
<steven_> i can;'t drag and drop can i
<cody-somerville> Unpack the icon archive in ~/.icons/
<Odd-rationale> !xfce-themes
<ubottu> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<steven_> i mean a new overall theme
<steven_> i have it
<steven_> i tried unpacking into ./themes
<steven_> i will try again
<Odd-rationale> must be ~/.themes not ./themes ...
<steven_> Could not display the folder "file:///home/steven/themes"
<steven_> any ideas?
<Odd-rationale> try .themes
<Odd-rationale> instead of themes
<steven_> Error creating folder '/.themes': Permission denied
<steven_> hmmm
<steven_> weird
<steven_> any ideas?
<Stroganoff> ~/.themes
<Stroganoff> or /home/steven/.themes
<Stroganoff> or $HOME/.themes
<Stroganoff> but not /.themes
<steven_> Could not display the folder "file:///home/steven/.themes"
<steven_> hmmm
<steven_> i have
<steven_> okay
<steven_> from the top
<steven_> i am in the folder where the tarball is
<Stroganoff> http://healthlinks.washington.edu/howto/navigating/tilde.gif
<steven_> i know!
<steven_> lolol
<steven_> trying
<steven_> i am a bit of a n00b
<steven_> okay opened tarball in archive manager
<steven_> pressed extract button
<steven_> it asks for location
<Stroganoff> ~/.themes
<steven_> Could not display the folder "file:///home/steven/.themes"
<steven_> There is no default action associated with this location.
<Stroganoff> o.O
<steven_> ?
<steven_> lol n00b help
<Stroganoff> well
<steven_> well
<Stroganoff> i think the archive manager is crap
<steven_> what should i use?
<Stroganoff> the terminal :D
<Stroganoff> !bash | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Stroganoff> go to the directory containing the .tar.gz then run this:
<Stroganoff> mkdir ~/.themes
<Stroganoff> tar -xf style.tar.gz -C ~/.themes
<Stroganoff> replace "style.tar.gz"
<steven_> okay
<steven_> done
<steven_> hey it worked!
<steven_> thanks guys!
<steven_> hey the theme installed
<steven_> but doesn't look at all like the screenshots
<steven_> normal?
<TheSheep> steven_: you might miss the theme engine that this theme uses
<steven_> i think i am
<steven_> what should i do?
<steven_> how can i tweak themes?
<TheSheep> steven_: they are just text files
<TheSheep> steven_: you can edit them
<steven_> hoping for a simple gui
#xubuntu 2008-06-10
<LetsGo67> How can I change the amount of workspaces?
<steven_> lol
<steven_> applications>settings>settings manager>workspaces
<steven_> i just asked that
<steven_> lol
<LetsGo67> Gracias steven_
<steven_> no probn
<LetsGo67> ubotu
<supertanker> Besides the desktop environment, is there much difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> supertanker: no, only DE and choice of default apps
<supertanker> Ah, thanks
<natj1> does anyone know how to get a wireless router working right in xubuntu or know of a helpful site?
<StevenWilliamsen> hey
<StevenWilliamsen> what's a good dark theme for xubuntu?
<StevenWilliamsen> hey!
<natj1> how do i check my ip address and gateway?
<StevenWilliamsen> ifconfig
<StevenWilliamsen> open terminal
<StevenWilliamsen> type ifconfig
<StevenWilliamsen> maybe iwcongif
<StevenWilliamsen> switch that
<StevenWilliamsen> iqconfig
<StevenWilliamsen> damn!
<StevenWilliamsen> ifconfig and iwconfig
<StevenWilliamsen> iw is for wireless i believe
<StevenWilliamsen> got it?
<natj1> yeah i got it thanks
<StevenWilliamsen> anyone know a good dark theme?
<StevenWilliamsen> hey guys
<nvc> greets
<nvc> anyone about?
<anom01y> omg
<anom01y> the installer cd's for xubuntu and kubuntu suck
<anom01y> neither of them work
<anom01y> I've tried 3 different versions
<anom01y> ubuntu 7.04
<anom01y> xubuntu 8.04
<anom01y> kubuntu 8.04
<anom01y> all of them fail me when I try to install
<anom01y> ubuntu fails on kernal installation
<anom01y> xubuntu fails me because the laptop its going on only has 64mb ram
<anom01y> kubuntu (going on a more powerful computer) fails as when I reboot after installation the computer sits there with a message "mbr fa:"
<anom01y> whatever the heck that is
<nvc> set the scene here, what're the specs of the machines you're installing to?
<nvc> i.e. what RAM & CPU's are in them
<anom01y> well the laptop is an old p2 with 64mb ram
<anom01y> had win98 on it
<anom01y> and the new computer is a core 2 duo 2gb ram
<anom01y> Im truing to install kubuntu on the new computer and xubuntu on the slower computer
<anom01y> someone told me to get old ubuntu 7.04 and then upgrade to the hardy heron after
<burner_> yo yo yo.. people see this?  http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=2307#0.13
<StevenWilliamsen> hey guys
<StevenWilliamsen> anyone know of a good theme for xfce?
<u007> hi, i forgotten what i did with the panel configuration, my panel is all gone.. :(
<u007> even restart doesn't work :(
<xbj9000> hi
<MementoMori> hi
<xbj9000> anyone know why totem /tmp/Flash* works from terminal, but not from a taskbar shortcut? (says no such file)
<MementoMori> is there any applet to connect/disconnect pppoe link?
<xbj9000> sorry I don't know
<MementoMori> xbj9000: maybe the * isnt correctly expanded by the taskbar
<MementoMori> xbj9000: I dont have xubuntu right now so I cant test
<xbj9000> expanded?
<u007> hi, may i know what is the command for running the panel in xfce?
<xbj9000> I think it's xfce4-panel
<u007> hi xbj9000 thank you :)
<u007> it works :)
<MementoMori> xbj9000: when you run totem /tmp/Flash* in a shell the shell will expand the Flash* in order to get all the files you want
<xbj9000> well I also tried the 'run in terminal' option on the shortcut
<MementoMori> so if you have /tmp/Flash01 /tmp/Flash02 the command totem /tmp/Flash* will be "converted" in "totem /tmp/Flash01 /tmp/Flash02"
<xbj9000> right
<MementoMori> xbj9000: man glob if you want to learn more
<jarnos> I can not quit firefox 3 after update even if I am asked to.
<xbj9000> MementoMori, could xfce panel be converting the * into something like a %20 ?
<jarnos> I tried File > Quit and it disappeared from task list after about a minute. System monitor tells it is sleeping.
<xbj9000> nevermind I guess not, with vlc it actually gives a message "Unable to open '/tmp/Flash*'"
<jarnos> I guess I'll have to end the process.
<xbj9000> not sure jarnos
<jarnos> Well, I already did.
<jarnos> xbj9000
<ath_gr> hi all. i have already installed xubuntu 6.06 in an older celeron@600 with 64 mb ram. the system is running pretty good. now i want to install some games. which is the procedure i have to do? i know links like http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/games/ or http://www.getdeb.net/. what do i have to do to install these games on my system?
<AlexCONRAD> Hi, during a unattended install (pressed) is it a bad idea to chroot /taget/, patch, make, make modules, make install, mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd... ? I have compiled a network driver during auto-install process, and it crashes on reboot. I have made the same manipultations *after* an installation and the driver works fine. Any pointers ?
<homebrewcider> aanybody else have problems printing in Xubuntu? I have a canon mp510 that prints all wrong. The stuff on the page is spread out left to right, and goes off te page, and the colours don't line up
<ath_gr> any help plz?
<Myrtti> homebrewcider: have you asked in #ubuntu?
<homebrewcider> no
<Myrtti> homebrewcider: printing system in xubuntu and ubuntu are common, so that problem would be the same even in ubuntu
<homebrewcider> asking there too
<Myrtti> ath_gr: there's lots of games available in add/remove...
<Myrtti> add/remove == packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/games
<MementoMori> is it possible to install xubuntu on a old pentium3 with 64MB of RAM?
<ablomen> MementoMori, yep its possible
<ablomen> you might wanna add some ram though
<ablomen> but anywho, if you use the alternate installation cd it should be no problem
<MementoMori> ablomen: can I use the graphical installation cd?
<ablomen> no that needs at leas 196mb of ram (or something like that)
<ablomen> but the alternate install cd is just as easy, and faster
<MementoMori> I need the graphical one because I have to know first if my friend like it
<ablomen> then you need to add at least 128mb of ram extra
<ablomen> or go for something like puppy linux
<MementoMori> does puppy use deb?
<ablomen> nope
<MementoMori> what does it use?
<ablomen> they have theyr own package manager
<MementoMori> so another different from deb and rpm.... wow :(
<u007> hi, is it possible to set keyboard shortcut command in xfce?
<MementoMori> anyway i'm reading it's faq. I think it's ot puppy here ;)
<ablomen> u007, settings->settings manager->keyboard->shortcuts
<u007> ablomen, thank you :D
<ablomen> it is a pretty good system.. for old computers and basic computing
<ablomen> u007, np :)
<u007> ablomen, yeah, i just switched from the fancy ubuntu
<ablomen> *second to last line was about puppy btw, just to be clear ;)
<ablomen> u007, how your liking it?
<u007> its great! :D so much faster
<u007> although no more fancy compiz cube :)
<u007> everything just fast :)
<ablomen> you can use compiz with xfce :)
<u007> really?
<ablomen> yep no problem
<u007> okay.. so far, i wasn't able to do so..
<ablomen> though xfce has real transparancy build in already, at least for me thats enough eyecandy :)
<u007> aa.. okay :D
<ablomen> (in settings manager, look for window manager tweaks -> compositor)
<u007> okay :D thank you :)
<ablomen> :)
<u007> ablomen: i can't find the tweak :)
<ablomen> no? its the second to last icon in the xfce settings manager
<ablomen> and then the last tab
<u007> okay :D
<u007> ohhh. i saw it
<u007> thanks :)
<ablomen> hehe np :)
<u007> ablomen, do you know how to get ride of orage and use evolution calendar instead?
<u007> rid i meant
<ablomen> ehm you can stop orange from autostarting in the autostarted applications window (also in xfce settings manager)
<ablomen> oh wait no you cant
<ablomen> in the orange preferences (in settings manager) in the second tab you can let it start hidden
<u007> okay
<u007> thank you :)
<ablomen> how to use the evolution calender i dunno
<u007> its okay, i will try :)
<u007> i changed my session from ubuntu, and installed xubuntu-desktop :)
<Myrtti> install the xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<Myrtti> then you can use gnome applets, like the gnome clock applet with the calendar
<u007> ohh.. cool :)
<u007> Myrtti, thanks :)
<u007> haha.. i got my Wanda back :D
<AlexCONRAD> Hi, during a unattended install (pressed auto-install) I have compiled a network driver. Is it a bad idea to chroot /taget/, patch, make, make modules, make install, mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd... ? The driver crashes on reboot. I have made the same manipultations *after* an installation and the driver works fine. Any pointers ?
<u007> and Eyes :d
<ablomen> AlexCONRAD, heh it doesnt get any easyer for ya huh
<AlexCONRAD> ablomen: nop ...
<AlexCONRAD> I'm stuck with that driver I compiled
<ablomen> im sertainly no expert, but cant you compile it as a module so you can just create a deb package? (like the nvidia driver for example)
<AlexCONRAD> I'd like to know if it makes any difference of compiling a driver during the intall process or after the install is done and the installed system is booted
<u007> xfce seems to remember well the window sizes and position :D its better than the ubuntu version...
<MrNaz> is there any reason not to use xubuntu as a server OS ?
<ablomen> MrNaz, yes, a server doesnt need a gui :)
<MrNaz> ablomen aside from that heh
<ablomen> ubuntu server has a specialised kernel
<MrNaz> but yea you're right... i should be using debian for servers
<MrNaz> ablomen it does?
<ablomen> yeah
<MrNaz> what's so special about it?
<ablomen> dunno what the big difference is
<ablomen> but it does have one :P
<MrNaz> haha
<ablomen> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition :)
<ablomen> oh and http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/features/kernel << the diferences between desktop kernel and server kernel
<ablomen> anyway, the server edition always was stable for me, no real difference from using debian (i use both)
<ablomen> the software is just a bit more updated
<ablomen> oh and the server editions are released once every 1,5 years if im correct, and the debian editions are released once every... century?
<ablomen> *debian releases
<kripz> is there a lamp package that requires no installation and can runs off usb?
<ablomen> kripz, for xubuntu? not readely available
<kripz> ablomen, what do you mean readily available
<ablomen> well you can compile webservers etc to have all files in a directory that you could put on a usb stick
<ablomen> but for example portableapps is just windows atm
<persi> hi can I talk with unregistered nickname?
<Myrtti> #freenode
<Myrtti> ummm
<Myrtti> yes
<Myrtti> sorry
<Myrtti> got distracted
<persi> can anyone recommend me a music player for xubuntu or is it offtopic here?
<ablomen> rhythmbox is good
<Myrtti> exaile, audacious, mpd
<ablomen> and the 1200 others that are good too
<ablomen> it depends on your system and what kind of music player you want
<Myrtti> yup
<ablomen> winamp like, itunes like, just enough features, more features youll ever need
<persi> =) yeah seems so, just want somewhere to start, I`m on pentIII 1ghz laptop with I think  256mb of ram
<persi> winamp like would be fine
<persi> with just enough features
<persi> not even library
<Myrtti> audacious then
<ablomen> well xmms is old but a lot of people use it, i think audacious is the predecesor of that
<ablomen> *sucsessor
<persi> xmms isnt available to me for some reason, so i installed xmms2 and tried  some clients for it, but they wouldnt work fine
<Myrtti> audacious is cool
<persi> thank you for your advice, since your so patient, how about terminal replacement with minimum features? anything cooler than mrxvt?
<persi> I`m currently being converted from winXP so I`m kind of newbie here
<ablomen> terminator is quite nice (you can have multiple terminals in one screen with that)
<Myrtti> xubuntu comes with xfce4-terminal by default
<Myrtti> it's ok and has the basic features
<Myrtti> I use the bleeding-edge version of terminator, though.
<persi> I have a problem with the default one, its symbols are distorted, it started when I fixed the usual resolution problem
<persi> so we come to the next question, fonts look blurry to me, is it usual for xubuntu? because they look sharp on login screen
<persi> I have a dell c600 laptop with 1400x1050, might there be a problem with that?
<ablomen> persi, settings manager -> userinterface
<ablomen> and then look at font-rendereing
<persi> wow subpixel rendering looks very neat! thanks a lot!
<ablomen> np :)
<persi> jeez spent two days trying to beat advice of some local linuxoid friend and you are so helpful, how great it is
<ablomen> Myrtti, has the current version a lot more functionallity then the one in the repo's?
<ablomen> persi, yeah we people rock :P (j/k)
<Myrtti> I don't even remember using the one in the repos :-P
<ablomen> lol ok :P
<ablomen> hmm might try it then
<AlexCONRAD> after an automatic (preseed) install, going in Applications > System > Network shows that my eth0 is not enabled by default. How can I change this? Really my question is: when i'll check the "enable this conection" checkbox, which setting/config file is it modifing on disk so I can reproduce this setup on my automated installation disk (customized alternate CD)
<johanjof> hello
<johanjof> I just wondered how do you guys search into a ps file because gv doesnt do that
<johanjof> any idea please ?
<johanjof> note that you can say yes or no :)
<AlexCONRAD> no
<AlexCONRAD> :)
<johanjof> you use gv then ?
<AlexCONRAD> no :)
<johanjof> evince ??!!
<AlexCONRAD> no
<AlexCONRAD> Until now, I didn't have to search in a ps file. :)
<AlexCONRAD> and what's a ps file ?
<AlexCONRAD> postscript?
<johanjof> lol
<johanjof> yes
<AlexCONRAD> printing related ?
<johanjof> no
<johanjof> you know the world is not all about pdf
<AlexCONRAD> i don't know ps, so im' innocent
<AlexCONRAD> heh
<johanjof> yes its you we saw you ! :D
 * AlexCONRAD hides
<ablomen> AlexCONRAD, /etc/network/interfaces?
<AlexCONRAD> ablomen: aaah, a hint!
<AlexCONRAD> ablomen: i'm asking the same questions on #ubuntu, but there are so many conversations going on, your question just get's flooded
<ablomen> hehe yeah #ubuntu is impossible
<ablomen> auto eth0 <enter> iface eth0 inet dhcp << is what i have
<AlexCONRAD> your my saver, there a man page man 5 interfaces
<AlexCONRAD> thanks ablomen, it pretty different from redhat's mechanisms
<AlexCONRAD> which i'm used to
<ablomen> AlexCONRAD, get LPI in a nutshell from oreilly, they have all that stuff in there for both redhat and debian :)
<ablomen> really great book
<ablomen> not that i mind you asking btw :P
<AlexCONRAD> i'll buy the book ablomen
<AlexCONRAD> thanks for the recommandation
<ablomen> np :)
<persi> ok people, rock on, here are another 2: how to see the list of (recently) installed programs that didnt appear in Applications menu
<ablomen> persi, aptitude gives you a full list
<persi> and how to type in alternative languages
<ablomen> second one im not sure, i know there is a keyboard layout switcher applet (right click on panel -> add new item ->keyboard layout switcher)
<ablomen> dunno if thats all you have to do
<persi> круто
<persi> ЖВ
<persi> :D
<persi> well that was the proof, thank you :)
<persi> actually had to play with keyboard properties, where to set up hotkeys for layout switcher btw? is it themes in keyboard properties?
<persi> and how to get WIN buttun to function?
<persi> and is there a way to remove redundant dependencies along with package?
<persi> and how to get mouse wheel to scroll faster? as a side note, where to get drivers, for example, for my microsoft (sorry) intellipoint?
<testride> hi there
<testride> can i run xubuntu with copy to ram ? and how much ramwould i need ( if its possible )
<testride> !copy to ram
<ubottu> Factoid copy to ram not found
<testride> hmm
<testride> i guess not\
<xTOGx> anybody home?
<ablomen> <persi> and is there a way to remove redundant dependencies along with package? << sudo apt-get auto-remove
<persi> what`s the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<ablomen> well people say aptitude is more reliable, dunno if thats true, i always use apt-get out of habbit
<persi> E: Invalid operation auto-remove
<ablomen> oh and aptitude has a srry without the dash
<ablomen> ok again
<ablomen> *sorry without the dash
<ablomen> *aptitude also has a ncurses front-end
<ablomen> which apt doesnt have
<persi> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<persi> so what it does?
<ablomen> ok then there are no dependancies that arnt used
<persi> I had in mind to remove konsole with all the garbage it brought with itself
<persi> so I should 1st remove konsole itself
<persi> then run it again?
<ablomen> yeah you can try that
<ablomen> dunno what the (reverse) dependencies of the kde-libs are
<persi> hope Kopete doesnt use them
<ablomen> yeah it does use kde libs
<ablomen> kde apps == kde libs
<persi> -_-
<ablomen> thats one more reason why i avoid everything with a K at the beginning
<persi> well autoremove doesnt smell em
<persi> so there are no exceptions regarding k?
<persi> im fine with pidgin but it doesnt hold the connection for some reason, and kopete does
<ablomen> lol yeah there are some apps starting with K that arnt kde/qt apps ;)
<Riotta> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Riotta> not auo-remove
<ablomen> <ablomen> *sorry without the dash << :)
<persi> thx Riotta, weve already figured that
<Riotta> kk :)
<Riotta> so what you want to do ?
<Riotta> :P
<persi> weee diediedie kopete
<Riotta> apt-get remove kde*
<persi> 83mb freed without it
<Riotta> you can use purge function also
<persi> thanks, useful command
<Riotta> tbh
<Riotta> sudo apt-get remove adept adept-batch adept-common adept-installer adept-manager adept-notifier adept-updater akregator amarok amarok-xine apport-qt ark arts brltty cdrdao cryptsetup debtags desktop-effects-kde digikam dolphin enscript foomatic-db-gutenprint gdebi-kde gnupg-agent gpgsm gtk-qt-engine gwenview hpijs-ppds hplip-gui ijsgutenprint jockey-kde k3b kaddressbook kaffeine kamera karm katapult kate kbstate kcontrol kcron kde-guidance kde-gui
<Riotta> dance-powermanager kde-icons-mono kde-style-qtcurve kde-systemsettings kdeadmin-kfile-plugins kdebase-bin kdebase-bin-kde3 kdebase-data kdebase-kio-plugins kdebluetooth kdegraphics-kfile-plugins kdelibs-data kdelibs4c2a kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins kdemultimedia-kio-plugins kdenetwork-filesharing kdenetwork-kfile-plugins kdepasswd kdepim-kio-plugins kdepim-kresources kdepim-wizards kdeprint kdesktop kdesudo kdm kdnssd keep kfind kghostview khelpcen
<Riotta> ter kicker kio-apt kio-locate kio-umountwrapper kipi-plugins klipper kmag kmail kmailcvt kmenuedit kmilo kmix kmousetool kmplayer-base kmplayer-konq-plugins knetworkconf knotes konq-plugins konqueror konqueror-nsplugins konsole kontact konversation kooka kopete korganizer kpdf kpf kppp krdc krfb kscreensaver ksmserver ksnapshot ksvg ksysguard ksysguardd ksystemlog ktorrent kubuntu-artwork-usplash kubuntu-default-settings kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-do
<Riotta> cs kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts kvkbd kwalletmanager kwin kwin-style-crystal language-selector-qt launchpad-integration libakode2 libao2 libarts1-akode libarts1c2a libartsc0 libaudio2 libavahi-qt3-1 libclucene0ldbl libcurl3 libdbus-qt-1-1c2 libdirectfb-1.0-0 libept0 libexiv2-2 libfftw3-3 libflac++6 libgmp3c2 libgpgme11 libgpod-common libgpod3-nogtk libicu38 libifp4 libijs-0.35 libjpeg-progs libk3b2 libkbluetooth0 libkcal2b libkcddb1 libkdcraw3 libk
<Riotta> depim1a libkexiv2-3 libkipi0 libkleopatra1 libkmime2 libkonq4 libkpimexchange1 libkpimidentities1 libksba8 libkscan1 libksieve0 libktnef1 liblua50 liblualib50 libmimelib1c2a libmodplug0c2 libmpcdec3 libmtp7 libmusicbrainz4c2a libmysqlclient15of
<Riotta> :P sorry
<Myrtti> you were just about to get muted
<Myrtti> :-/
<Riotta> I should pastebin it :<
<Riotta> http://pastebin.ca/1043893
<persi> hmm some guy writes that xfce is slow, what do you think is a spec past which it is better to use gnome/KDE?
<persi> I`m on 1ghz, 256mb RAM btw
<Riotta> xfce will be way faster than gnome or kde
<Riotta> if you want something more faster and less usable you should concern Fluxbox, blackbox, openbox
<Riotta> persi: xfce has really small memory footprint and cpu usage even has apps like music player which is designed to be low profile
<Riotta> xfmedia it's called
<persi> thanks, less usable would be too much :)
<persi> xfmedia isnt installed yet
<persi> gettin it
<persi> wow looks cool
<persi> just losing track of all those packages
<AlexCONRAD> how would you recommend setting up an .sh script that requires root privilege and should be launched during PC start up?
<AlexCONRAD> /etc/rc.local?
<Riotta> AlexCONRAD: yes
<Riotta> rc.local would be good
<AlexCONRAD> Riotta: thanks. If I remember well, this is only executed on each boot. If a user logs out and logs in again, it won't be execute, right ?
<Riotta> yes
<AlexCONRAD> great
<Riotta> make sure that both this script and rc.local has executable flag (chmod +x file)
<AlexCONRAD> Riotta: is has
<AlexCONRAD> both do
<Riotta> kk
<AlexCONRAD> tnxtnx
<Riotta> npnp
<Riotta> :D
<persi> ok now, wanna bother with mouse, I fixed the speed of scrolling problem for firefox, but would like a more general solution, are there any?
<persi> I mean, for flexible set up of extra buttons and wheel
<persi> hopefully witout editing of confs
<Riotta> persi: logitech ?
<Riotta> mouse
<persi> M$
<Riotta> IE 3.0 ?
<persi> huh? not really, firefox
<Riotta> mouse
<persi> intellimouse
<Riotta> Intellimouse 3.0
<Riotta> or different ?
<persi> sorry, theres new explorer one i believe
<persi> ah, .11
<persi> 1.1
<persi> 1.1a
<Riotta> ah 1.1a
<Riotta> w8
<persi> whats w8, never seen that
<Riotta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171396&page=2
<Riotta> w8 = wait
<Riotta> unfortunetly not gui configuration cause you can't configure it by gui but it's a howto
<persi> ah thanks, shame on me
<Riotta> linux isn't like click and run sometimes it's alot easier to edit some config than click it
<persi> yeah, I was used to it in dos times - before like 96th, but now it is hard to catch up
<persi> btw noob question, what does the ring that is at the header of each window does
<persi> button
<persi> one at the left
<persi> theres picture in the corner and that button with circle to the right from it
<Riotta> in xfce ?
<Riotta> I think it pins windows on all virtual desktops
<Riotta> I'm not using this cause my window border theme haven't got it atall
<assassain101> I need some help with my alt disk.
<assassain101> Apparently, the live CD for Xubuntu won't run on my machine, (I can only get the desktop to boot if I use safe graphics mode and it is SLOOOOOOW)
<assassain101> So, I downloaded the iso for the alt install, and after burning it, it wasn't even detected by my machine.  So I guess what I'm asking is...can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong with burning it?
<assassain101> I don't have admin rights on this machine so my usual ISO burner can't be installed, and I accidently removed windows on the computer I want to install it on.
<assassain101> So, I found this one data disc burner already installed on here.  It has some crazy options though I've never seen before...
<y4ndexx> InfraRecorder doesn't need installation, IIRC.
<assassain101> It would appear so.
<assassain101> Thank you.
<assassain101> It says "No recorders available".
<assassain101> After I selected the iso to burn.
<raidoh> hi
<raidoh> how to see the lan?
<Odd-rationale> raidoh: try iwconfig, ifconfig, or iwlist scanning
<keri> hi
<Odd-rationale> !hi | keri
<ubottu> keri: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<keri> i got a kodak easy share camera and i pluged it in but nothing showed up, not even a drive... any help is appreciated.
<Odd-rationale> hmm. try unplugging it. plugging it back. then pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<Odd-rationale> keri: ^
<keri> i know
<keri> im working on it.. bout to paste now
<Odd-rationale> ok. sorry.
<keri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19125/
<keri> hey, should i have the camera on when i unplugged it then plugged it back in?
<Odd-rationale> i think you should turn it off, unplug, plug, turn on
<keri> no change anyway... would a hub make it not be detected.. 1 usb to 4?
<keri> im using a hub
<Odd-rationale> keri: well, it would be best if you plugged dirrectly
<Odd-rationale> just to take further complications out of the equation...
<Odd-rationale> keri: so your camer simply has a vfat filesystem?
<keri> not sure
<keri> ya no change from being off of the hub or not.. the camera says its connected to the media
<Odd-rationale> keri: is it an older camera? most newer ones supprt usb mass storage...
<keri> so i dont know why its not picking it up... where do i go to check on connected usb devices?  xubuntu is stripped out so i usually use hardware manager
<keri> 2years old
<Volkodav> sudo lsusb
<Volkodav> does it show there?
<Odd-rationale> older camera uses the Picture Transfer Protocol (PTP). you would need something like gthmbs for that...
<Odd-rationale> gthumb
<Volkodav> gphoto2 works too
<keri> yes lsusb shows Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Volkodav> It did not recognize it as Kodak?
<keri> hold on that was off mode.. on mode is going to have to be  another pastebin thing brb
<keri> yes it does
<keri> it says kodak co. now
<keri> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 040a:05aa Kodak Co.
<keri> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Volkodav> what's the model ?
<keri> c433
<keri> hows it going?>
<Volkodav> http://www.teaser.fr/~hfiguiere/linux/digicam.html
<Volkodav> it's not on the list
<Volkodav> but I will still try
<Volkodav> it uses p2p2 driver
<Volkodav> http://sourceforge.net/project/shownotes.php?group_id=8874&release_id=528571
<Volkodav> sudo apt-get install gphoto2
<keri> ok ill try that program
<Volkodav> it is cli based though but helped me before with Kodaks and Canons
<keri> aww man
<keri> i need easy
<keri> this is for a customer.
<Volkodav> and then run gphoto2 --auto-detect
<Volkodav> it is easy ti use
<Volkodav> gphoto2 --summary
<Volkodav> do it as root though
<Volkodav> your customer will need one command actually ==> gphoto2 --get-all-files
<Volkodav> that's all
<Volkodav> ]it will dl pics and video if any
<keri> where does the pictures go
<Volkodav> whichever directory you fire the command from
<Volkodav> http://gphoto.sourceforge.net/doc/manual/using-gphoto2.html
<keri> im having issues even installing the program.. i said yes to it to install but it is not done for some reasone it take forevfer
<Volkodav> any errors?
<keri> nop-e just still waiting for it to say its installed
<Volkodav> I just installed it on my box in a snap
<keri> should i see any input after i say yes to install it?
<Volkodav> yes
<keri> well its still just sitting here
<keri> i already aborted once
<keri> thank you for your help.  ill do this someother time.
<Volkodav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19131/
<Volkodav> ok
<keri> ya its having issues with going to russia to get the files
 * Volkodav hopes keri did install as root
<keri> not with sudo .. with gksudo my friend :))
<Volkodav> I use just su
<Volkodav> matter of fact
<keri> lol
<keri> thanks
 * Volkodav wonders what the heck is gksudo ?
<Myrtti> installed as root?
<Myrtti> /me shudders
<Myrtti> gksudo is the graphical frontend to sudo which is used in xubuntu and ubuntu
<Volkodav> yeah - I want to have my root in console
<Volkodav> when I need it
<Myrtti> what's wrong with sudo -i
<Volkodav> I am old school
<Volkodav> I do sudo passwd
<Myrtti> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Volkodav> and I have my root
<Volkodav> nah
<Volkodav> let them play with sudos
<Volkodav> then
<Myrtti> please, let them :-)
<Volkodav> yeah why nt
<AlexCONRAD> hi, what's the package that provides "Applications > System > Hardware Drivers" ?
#xubuntu 2008-06-11
<Odd-rationale> AlexCONRAD: jockey i think...
<AlexCONRAD> Odd-rationale: yes, thanks, someone pointed me that: jockey-gtk
<Willeth> hey all, i'm using a toshiba gigabeat f40 DAP with rocbox installed, and it doesn't seem to want to mount under eeexubuntu - can anyone give me any pointers?
<lsemple2> what is the command to start xfce ???
<The_Kernel> Anyone buy those Dell laptops wit Ubuntu on 'em?
<The_Kernel> zoredache didn't you say that you bought one?
<zoredache> yes
<zoredache> I have an inspiron 1505
<The_Kernel> OK
<The_Kernel> The one I plan to get
<The_Kernel> or...rather...the 1525N is the one I'm getting
<bullium> does the window manager allow you to change the keyboard shortcuts, or is it just a "view only" screen?
<bullium> nevermind I got it :) just use the add function and add a custom theme
<bullium> thanks anyway'
<xTOGx> i just got xubuntu installed.  how do i get the gui to work?
<xTOGx> i'm getting a -bash: startx: command not found
<bullium> xTOGx, did the install complete without any errors?
<xTOGx> it wouldn't do the software bit
<xTOGx> is there a way i can finish that now?
<bullium> was your network connection not detected during the install?
<xTOGx> network connection went fine
<xTOGx> i'm pretty sure it's connected now
<xTOGx> not sure how to tell
<bullium> type sudo ifconfig -a what is the output of that?
<keeleyt83> i can log into xubuntu but the desktop doesn't appear to load. can anyone help?
<keeleyt83> im running 8.04
<bullium> keeleyt83, what kind of error do you get. what are the steps you are taking to see if the gui can be manually started?
<keeleyt83> i dont get any error. whenever i login normally, the harddrive is spinning like its working but then it stops and nothing loads. the cursor is there but nothing else
<keeleyt83> ive tried starting gnome-safe but the same thing
<keeleyt83> im rather new to linux so i havent tried to start manually
<bullium> tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log what is the output of that?
<keeleyt83> k 1 sec
<keeleyt83> says no such file or directory. i ran it as root from recovery mode, fyi
<bullium> keeleyt83, oh ok, just whereis tail and see if it's on your system
<bullium> your probably using busybox though right?
<bullium> I mean it's a recovery console
<keeleyt83> yeah im in the recovery console
<bullium> so you'll have limited commands
<bullium> just a second
<keeleyt83> i think i have it
<keeleyt83> usr/bin/tail
<keeleyt83> and then the man
<keeleyt83> i'd try the terminal-safe session but i get the same result as a default session
<bullium> keeleyt83, sounds like it's having some issues with the video drivers or something...what kind of system/hardware
<keeleyt83> sony vaio laptop. vgn-s360
<keeleyt83> hmm it was fine until recently. ive been doing all the updates. nothing out of the ordinary
<bullium> keeleyt83, oh so your system has been working?
<keeleyt83> had been working :)
<bullium> keeleyt83, this isn't a new install...sorry
<keeleyt83> thats correct. np
<bullium> so did you just do an update and reboot or something?
<keeleyt83> i don't believe so. my wife was using it and she said no. she did say that she was running firefox (3, rc2) with a number of tabs open (no idea where she was) and that she didnt close ff before she shut down the machine (using the menu).
<keeleyt83> that sounds pretty harmless though
<bullium> keeleyt83, yeah I agree it seems very harmless...and this is a xubuntu machine wright
<bullium> keeleyt83, I scrolled up u are no need to answer
<keeleyt83> ok
<bullium> let read your original post again to see if I don't get anymore ides...just a sec
<keeleyt83> k
<bullium> so you get the graphical login prompt?
<keeleyt83> yes. and whenever i type in my username and password it starts to login
<keeleyt83> then i get a solid light blue background, like i normally get for a few seconds before the background image comes in, but it just stops there
<keeleyt83> the mouse cursor is there and responsive
<bullium> ok, do you have more than one username setup on that maching?
<bullium> machine
<keeleyt83> no
<keeleyt83> oh and it asks for my default keyring. thats the last thing it does
<keeleyt83> nm-applet asks for it. normally does that
<bullium> huh...seems like he desktop manager is loading all of the way but the panels are not...
<keeleyt83> could be
<keeleyt83> when i press c+a+del, it "locks" the desktop. don't know if thats helpful. all other keyboard stuff doesnt seem to work
<bullium> if you hit CTRL+ALT+F2 do you get a chance to login?
<keeleyt83> yes
<keeleyt83> k i have a prompt
<bullium> login and see if you can run top and see the panels process runnin
<bullium> running
<keeleyt83> i logged in but im in the terminal. how do i get to the gui?
<bullium> i'm not sure if startx will work or not
<keeleyt83> ill try it. i just did an apt-get update just in case. restarting now
<keeleyt83> ooh. fatal server error: server is already running for display 0.
<bullium> ok that means it's running...hit CTRL+ALT+F7 to go back to the running screen
<keeleyt83> k
<bullium> do you have the mouse and does it respond?
<keeleyt83> i have the mouse but the same issue. for a second, the top of my screen looked messed up, like when you have bad video drivers or a bad resolution. but then it went away after 2 seconds
<bullium> yeah, mine does that too...hit ALT+F2 do you get the run program?
<keeleyt83> yes
<keeleyt83> i can start mousepad
<keeleyt83> thunar even
<bullium> try xfce4-panel
<keeleyt83> yah! its back
<keeleyt83> no background though
<keeleyt83> strange
<bullium> I'm not sure off of the top of my head which app runs the background...
<keeleyt83> i was playing with the panel about a week ago. nothing special, though. i just added some launchers for applications
<keeleyt83> can i return it to its default settings so maybe it doesnt happen again?
<bullium> I'm not sure we fixed it...we are just able to start it manually
<keeleyt83> thats true
<bullium> I'm not sure restoring it to default will fix it...if you don't have alot of customization you could restore it to defaults to see what happens
<keeleyt83> ok
<keeleyt83> how do i restore it to defaults?
<bullium> lol I knew you were going to ask me...not sure...let me see if I can't figure it out
<keeleyt83> k ill look too
<zoredache> on quick way is to simply create a new account and copy your files over to the other account
<zoredache> or copy all the config files from the new account back to the old one
<bullium> keeleyt83, you may want to read up on file:///usr/share/xfce4/doc/C/xfce4-panel.html#panel-intro to see if you can figure out what steps are not working
<keeleyt83> i just restarted my machine and the panel is back
<bullium> keeleyt83, cool
<keeleyt83> ive got it set to save the session for next startup, maybe thats what did it
<bullium> thats possible...do you like that feature?
<keeleyt83> lol i suppose. i hadn't really noticed it until now. i thought i had it set to start a new session each time.
<bullium> I was just wondering
<keeleyt83> np. i love xubuntu. wish i would have installed it on my desktop. very light and zippy.
<keeleyt83> my wife's laptop really dogged it whenever i had ubuntu on there
<bullium> keeleyt83, I really like it as well...runs very fast on this dell 1.2GHZ laptop with 512MB of ram
<bullium> keeleyt83, yeah ubuntu is a heavier on system resources
<keeleyt83> yeah. i like gnome but ive heard its kinda heavyweight
<bullium> keeleyt83, I run it on newer hardware, but xubuntu is great for me...I'm a huge linux geek anymore
<bullium> keeleyt83, freedom is a great thing
<keeleyt83> i hear you. was a windows user until about november. id started using a lot more opensource stuff and was really digging it. now im running ubuntu on my home machines and just signed on as a jEdit developer :)
<keeleyt83> hmm this is interesting. i just went to settings manager>desktop>allow xfce to manage the desktop, and now all my desktop icons and background are back
<bullium> keeleyt83, so that must have been misconfigured or something...
<keeleyt83> should xfce manage it by default?
<bullium> I would think so...were is that setting and I'll tell you what mines set to
<keeleyt83> ﻿settings manager>desktop
<bullium> k
<bullium> yeah mine is checked
<keeleyt83> ah ok. ill have to watch for that.
<keeleyt83> well i appreciate all your help, bullium. id like to see anyone get help like this for windows :)
<bullium> that would be unchecked if you were running compiz-fusion or something...thats the desktop manager that lets you have the fancy desktop effects
<keeleyt83> ah i c. i dont use any of those
<bullium> keeleyt83, than I'd say thats what your issue was...
<keeleyt83> alright. well thanks for all your help bullium.
<bullium> keeleyt83, no problem on the help have a good night
<keeleyt83> you too
<bullium> yep
<alan___> Hi, would anyone be willing to help me figure out a networking issue?
<vidd> alan___, sure....ask away
<alan___> So I type sudo smbmount //192.168.1.100/share sharemac/
<alan___>  into my xbuntu machine and get, mount error 13 = Permission denied, what's that mean?
<alan___> (the goal is to connect to my iMac from the lan connected xubuntu computer)
<vidd> it would appear that your mac is not giving your xubuntu permission to access the file
<alan___> Hmm, ok.  So I just double checked my preferences and windows file sharing is enabled.
<alan___> And the usernames match up.  Why else would the mac deny access?
<vidd> im not a smb expert....i ftp stuff inside my network
<alan___> ok, thanks for your help.  I'll keep chugging along.
<steven_> hey everyone
<vidd> hello steven_
<steven_> how can i monitor cpu temp in xubuntu?
<steven_> ii'm stumped
<vidd> have you searched through sysnaptic?
<vidd> the "find" feature israther useful
<steven_> off and on
<steven_> i've used acpi -t
<steven_> but
<steven_> i want a panel app
<steven_> any ideas?
<vidd> nothing jumps to mind
<duallain> this thread has someone asking the same question:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636857
<vidd> cpu temp was never really anything i cared about =]
<steven_> yeah
<steven_> well i use bittorrent
<steven_> and it runs my cpu at 100%
<steven_> for a while
<steven_> and i want to monitor the temp
<steven_> make sure fan is working and all
<vidd> did you do a search in synaptic?
<steven_> going
<steven_> gonna try xfce-sensors-plugin
<steven_> it seems to work
<steven_> hey another question
<vidd> yeah?
<steven_> anyone in here have a tablet pc?
<steven_> i think it's just you and me vidd lol
<vidd> not for long....i need to hit the rack
<steven_> yeah it'slate
<Odd-rationale> steven_: i have a tablet, so does cody
<steven_> cody does?
<steven_> good!
<steven_> is there a way to adjust pressure on tablet?
<Odd-rationale> steven_: you might find some usefule things on this wiki page i wrote: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Tablet_PC
<steven_> and i would like a onscreen keyboard to be present for graphical login
<Odd-rationale> that in the wiki page ^
<Odd-rationale> you need CellWriter, and a plain gdm theme.
<Odd-rationale> see the last section...
<steven_> i tried cellwriter
<steven_> how long does it take to get it to recognize?
<Odd-rationale> how long does what take?
<steven_> to get cellwriter to recognize my handsriting?
<steven_> i tried for a whike
<steven_> *while
<steven_> i gave up too soon i think
<Odd-rationale> steven_: not long. you just need to write each letter once...
<steven_> if ubuntu taught me anything, it's keep trying
<steven_> LOL
<Odd-rationale> but for gdm, you would want to use cellwriter as a keyboard
<Odd-rationale> see the wiki page i posted. it is in there.
<Odd-rationale> most should be the same for ubuntu.
<steven_> okay thx
<Odd-rationale> i gtg 2 zzz...
<Odd-rationale> have fun!!
<MrNaz> if i have a stalled application, how do i kill it, if i dont know the process name? ive got a stuck thunar session which i cant close, but ps aux |grep thunar   brings up nothing
<steven_> thanks it worked perfectly
<steven_> any ?'s
<efpc2003> hi
<steven_> what's goin on?
<Trackilizer> Hi guys, need your help. Just installed xubuntu and so far its great. However Xubuntu doesn't automatically mount my Fat32 drive.
<Trackilizer> The thing is the drive i want to mount doesn't show up in "/etc/fstab" but i know its there because i can access it as soon as i switch to gnome.
<Myrtti> if it's not in /etc/fstab then it's not there
<Myrtti> The automounting is a separate process from /etc/fstab
<Myrtti> as you've noticed
<Trackilizer> But it shows up when i use this command "sudo fdisk -l"
 * Myrtti looks at her empty coffee mug
<Trackilizer>   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Trackilizer> /dev/sdb1   *           1       14596   117242338+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<ablomen> Trackilizer, sudo mkdir /media/fat <enter> sudo chown USERNAME:USERNAME /media/fat <enter> sudo nano /etc/fstab <enter> add the line: /dev/sdb1 /media/fat vfat defaults 0 0
<ablomen> (replace USERNAME to your username on the computer)
<ablomen> after that, save and exit, then you can mount it without rebooting with sudo mount /media/fat and the next time you boot it will be automagicly mounted
<ablomen> Myrtti, i know the feeling
 * ablomen runs to make new coffee
<Trackilizer> Thanks a lot ablomen, that seemed to do the trick.
<ablomen> np :)
<Myrtti> though, I've got noauto,user
<Trackilizer> Oh! i still can't write to the disk. Just read.
<ablomen> Trackilizer, you did chown the dir?
<Trackilizer> Yes
<ablomen> Myrtti, yeah but that only means dont mount on mount -a and let the user be able to mount it
<Myrtti> it also means it won't try to mount it on boot automatically
<ablomen> yeah :)
<Myrtti> ie. if the device is absent, as is the case often with usb sticks, external harddrives and so on
<ablomen> Trackilizer, hmm and if you do ls -l /media/ does it say that your the owner?
<Trackilizer> drwxr-xr-x 13 root root 32768 1970-01-01 01:00 fat
<ablomen> heh ok so that didnt go right
<ablomen> whats your username?
<Trackilizer> erhard
<ablomen> ok type: sudo chown erhard:erhard /media/fat
<Trackilizer> chown: changing ownership of `/media/fat': Operation not permitted
<ablomen> did you use sudo?
<Trackilizer> Yes
<ablomen> hmm
<ablomen> ok try sudo umount /media/fat and then the last command again
<Trackilizer> Yes, it worked. I assume i have to mount the drive again?
<ablomen> yeah
<Trackilizer> Still can't write, tried using nautilus but doesn't work either.
<ablomen> hmm
<ablomen> oh
<ablomen> Myrtti, you know this?: would it be the that vfat doesnt have any rights-management stuff etc so linux just gives rights on the mount for the username that mounted it?
<Myrtti> that might be it
<ablomen> Trackilizer, try putting that noauto,user after defaults on the sdb1 line in fstab
<Trackilizer> No, still can't write.
<ablomen> so you get: /dev/sdb1 /media/fat vfat defaults,noauto,user 0 0
<Trackilizer> Yes
<ablomen> then unmount it (sudo unmount /media/fat)
<ablomen> and then mount in again _without_ sudo (so just: mount /media/fat)
<Trackilizer> YES! Thanks alot!! that did it! And it will automatically do this every time i boot?
<Myrtti> Trackilizer: is this harddrive that you're mounting external or internal?
<Trackilizer> internal
<Myrtti> in that case... hold on
<ablomen> well not on boot, but afaik when you click it in nautilus it should automaticly mount now, and otherwise you can add the mount /media/fat command in settings-manager->autostarted applications
<Myrtti> first, replace noauto with just auto
<ablomen> Myrtti, wouldnt it mount it as root again then? on boot..
<Myrtti> hold on, reading man mount
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Trackilizer> I just added the command to the autostarted applications, I'll reboot now and see how it goes. Thanks a lot guys.
<ablomen> Myrtti, heh yeah its a big manpage
<jarnos> Why do I have http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/ in each new Firefox 3 window after last update?
<Myrtti> jarnos: because that is the default homepage in firefox?
<jarnos> Myrtti: I think I got empty page instead before the last update. (I had problems in quitting FF after the update even it was requested; I used System monitor eventually.)
<jarnos> Myrtti: But I guess Google is paying for Mozilla foundation to get their search engine popped up in Firefox.
<Myrtti> jarnos: infact, that's the main source of revenue for Mozilla
<jarnos> Myrtti: I see. Shame that the page is not specifically made for xubuntu, but (gnome) ubuntu.
<Myrtti> hm odd
<ablomen> it should point you to a page on the local filesystem?
<ablomen> (which is a xubuntu page)
<Myrtti> it shoudl
<Myrtti> perhaps they'd know more at #ubuntu-mozilla
<Riotta> I wanna switch from xubuntu 32bit to 64bit is there any cons of such switch except flash and java ?
<Riotta> you think that it's worth switching even if I have less than 4gb of ram
<Riotta> and Linux is my only system
<Rioting_pacifist> flash full screen worked fine under gutsy with kwin (not with compiz) under hardy it tears alot (both with kwin & compiz) im on an ATI system using accelerated drivers if its relevant
<Riotta> tbh ati can be a problem itself Rioting_pacifist
<Riotta> their drivers are getting better everyday but are generally buggy
<Riotta> you could upgrade flash to 10beta
<Riotta> and check if that help
<Rioting_pacifist> no help, although i have noticed cpu usage drop a bit
<Riotta> well the strategy with ati is wait for new drivers and update, update, update
<Rioting_pacifist> ahh so its probably driver related?
<Riotta> I think so
<Riotta> maybe bug in randar operations in the dirvers
<jarnos> Still about the Firefox home page: I made about:blank homepage in preferences and now everything is fine again.
<persi> hello, xubuntu loaded without any bars
<persi> reboot didnt help
<persi> *cries*
<TheSheep> persi: press alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel
<TheSheep> '
<AlexCONRAD> hi, is there a tool to show which package provides what ? instead of asking every time "which package contains nm-tool" ?
<TheSheep> without the quoates
<TheSheep> quotes
<persi> thanks, it worked, what was wrong with it?
<zoredache_> AlexCONRAD: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ has that information
<Myrtti> AlexCONRAD: apt-file
<TheSheep> persi: the panel must have crashed for some reason. it sometimes does that on low ram systems
<persi> wow thats offensive, i have whole 256 megs!
<persi> heh thanks
<AlexCONRAD> Myrtti: great, thanks, that's a pain killer
<AlexCONRAD> and thanks zoredache for this ressource
<AlexCONRAD> its very helpful as well
<AlexCONRAD> this apt-file search/find thing should really be included in the apt-get app IMO
<zoredache> AlexCONRAD: I think a couple reasons why it is not is because the databases it creates for the file lists can get big.  And not many people really need that functionality.
<AlexCONRAD> well, maybe at least the binaries
<AlexCONRAD> well, I get your point anyway
<AlexCONRAD> what do I need to install to have the screensaver buttun under the xfce settings manager ?
<Odd-rationale> AlexCONRAD: xscreensaver, or gnome-screensaver
<Odd-rationale> i think gnome-screensaver is preinstalled with xubuntu....
<AlexCONRAD> Odd-rationale: yes, but i'm making a custom xubuntu from scratch, and trying to pin down which packages I need
<AlexCONRAD> thanks, I'll have a look at these
<Odd-rationale> AlexCONRAD: if you want lightwieght, go with xscreensaver
<AlexCONRAD> it's mostly for 3D testing
<AlexCONRAD> I actually won't install it on the CD
<AlexCONRAD> but its has more or less complexe 3D stuff
<AlexCONRAD> with my ATI card
<kibibyte> hi
<kibibyte> do you know any samba shares browser
<kibibyte> for xubuntu
<vinnl> kibibyte, this might help: http://www.google.com/search?q=xubuntu%20samba%20browsing
<vinnl> There are some good solutions online I believe
<kibibyte> ok
<kibibyte> which one you use
<vinnl> I don't use any, but I know others have
<vinnl> (With success)
<vinnl> Oh, and I thought there were plans to add native support for Xubuntu 8.10, but you'd have to ask cody-somerville
<kibibyte> ok
<Riotta> wow 64bit xubuntu is such painless I thought it gonna be more tricky to install flash and java and win-codecs
<vinnl> Nice :)
<kibibyte> i thought there is no flash for 64 bit
<vinnl> There isn't
<Riotta> it's working by wrapper program
<vinnl> nspluginwrapper, right?
<Riotta> but without any performance degadation
<Riotta> yes
<kibibyte> and whay about shockwave
<vinnl> Hehe, bow to my infinite knowledge :)
<Riotta> even it was installed automaticly when I installed flash-nonfree for my browser from repos
<vinnl> kibibyte, that's not possible natively unfortunately :(
<kibibyte> and whay about shockwave
<kibibyte> ;/
<vinnl> Though I believe you can do that with Wine, but I'm not sure
<Riotta> I'm just amazed how switft is xubuntu 64 bit I remember some versions ago that there was reall pain to run 32 apps and stuff
<zoredache> kibibyte: fusesmb is pretty easy to setup.  autofs is good, particularly with an executable mount map
<kibibyte> ok
<v0lksman> hey all....anyone know why the -19 revision of the kernel (in proposed) would kill sound?  I installed linux-headers and linux-image...should I have updated anything else?
<gaurdro> do you have other updates?
<gaurdro> on a side note,  how stable is -proposed?
<Jeren> Greetings
<Jeren> I just installed Xubuntu 8.04. I have correctly configured the network settings (identical to what I had on my Xubuntu 7.10 machine). I can ping and access local IPs but am unable to connect to internet sites. Any ideas why?
<Riotta> ye
<Riotta> edit resolv.conf with the same info as you have in other computer
<Jeren> what is in that file?
<Riotta> probably didn't catched dns
<Riotta> servers
<Jeren> I updated the DNS info in the Network manager thingy
<Jeren> As well as the static IP info.
<v0lksman> gaurdro: there are 76 other updates but I don't want them all...Just the kernel cause I heard it (and have confirmed it fixes suspend on my laptop)....
<Jeren> By the way, I just installed 8.04 over 7.10, so I have no other resolv.conf file to compare it with
<Riotta> network manager isn't so good for configuring it has it's flaws see if the file isnt empty
<Jeren> One moment.
<v0lksman> hrm..not sure what happened to that last line...
<gaurdro> there's probably an alsa package that you need as well.
<v0lksman> hrm...yeah actually I checked for Pulse updates but forgot that xcfe still uses alsa...will check...thanks!
<Jeren> Riotta: resolv.conf has one line. "nameserver " and then its followed by our DNS IP
<Willeth> does anyone here have experience using rockbox with xubuntu?
<Riotta> well maybe reboot or restart your modem
<Jeren> Other computers in the office are online fine
<Jeren> Including the one I'm on now
<Riotta> it should be fine I bet it didn't refresh dns entry somehow
<Jeren> I just finished installation a few minutes ago. The DNS information should be fresh.
<v0lksman> gaurdro: no updates to alsa in proposed...
<Jeren> I doubt its a firewall issue, as I said I can already access local IP addresses with ease.
<Riotta> I had once similar problem
<Jeren> How did you resolve it?
<Riotta> and I restarted modem and it worked fine then
<Riotta> try rebooting maybe or it didn't helped ?
<Jeren> I rebooted the system twice already.
<Riotta> k
<zoredache> Jeren: are you sure you got the default gateway set correctly?
<Riotta> how you are connecting to the network ?
<Riotta> by ethernet card ?
<Jeren> The network information is correct, yes. The Static IP, Gateway, and Mask are all accurate.
<Jeren> Yes
<Riotta> you know the brand of that card ?
<zoredache> have you tried doing a traceroute?
<v0lksman> can you ping anything by IP offnet (IE out of your LAN)...?
<Jeren> One sec
<v0lksman> 64.233.167.99
<v0lksman> dats google... ;)
<Jeren> The server's in the back end of the office
<Jeren> I'll be right back
<Jeren> That IP is unreachable.
<Jeren> The brand of the card is... NetGear, I believe.
<Jeren> Its worked fine for the past three months
<zoredache> do a traceroute now instead of a ping to see where it is failing
<zoredache> so 'mtr 64.233.167.99'
<Jeren> Same IP?
<Jeren> Google's?
<v0lksman> yep...that would do
<zoredache> doesn't really matter... anything outside your network that is up and allows icmp will give useful results
<Jeren> The "My Traceroute" screen comes up, but no data goes into the table.
<v0lksman> can you try command line?  not sure what you are looking at....can you also try to ping you gateway while you are there....
<zoredache> you said you staticly set your address?  Are you completely sure that nothing else on your network is using the same address?
<TheSheep> use arping to find out
<Jeren> Yes, I am.
<Jeren> I'll give that a go.
<v0lksman> brb...
<Jeren> How can I do a traceroute without mtr, by the way?
<TheSheep> Jeren: tracepath
<Jeren> Thanks. brb
<Jeren> Ok...
<Jeren> Tracepath said "send failed"
<v0lksman> sweet...got sound back..missed a couple kernel updates that were needed...
<Jeren> Arping gave me a warning: "Interface is ignored: Operation not permitted"
<v0lksman> were you able to ping your gateway?
<TheSheep> Jeren: sudo
<Jeren> One sec
<Jeren> Pinging my gateway is fine
<Jeren> Same response for Tracepath
<Jeren> Arping, 50 probes sent, 0 responses
<zoredache> can you tell us what your ip address/mask/gw is?
<zoredache> feel free to say no if it isn't rfc1918 space
<Jeren> Its nothing that'd breach security ;)
<Jeren> Static ip: 192.168.1.185 / Mask: 255.255.255.0 / GW: 192.168.1.1
<xxTheSaintxx> Hello guys, My network is *Fucked* wireless people cannot connect to it
<xxTheSaintxx> Just wondering if anyone knew what to do/
<zoredache> so if you use the command 'route -n' do you see anything with a destination of '0.0.0.0'
<xxTheSaintxx> im on windows atm
<xxTheSaintxx> But i got a xubuntu lappy
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: ping
<xxTheSaintxx> but all wireless computers cannot connect
<xxTheSaintxx> Thats why we got to use enthernet lead
<TheSheep> xxTheSaintxx: looks like some trouble with the access point or beyound
<xxTheSaintxx> How would ya fix that?
<cody-somerville> The_Kernel, pong
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, pong
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: do you know if we have the sources of that xubuntu release image on the xobunut.org?
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: the Czech guys who did the new theme asked for it
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: I forgot to ask earlier
<Jeren> zoredache: Nothing with a destination of 0.0.0.0. The only entry is Destination 192.168.1.0, with a gateway of 0.0.0.0
<zoredache> Jeren: that would indicate your default gateway didn't get set up properly...
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, Not sure what you mean but I gotta jet.
<zoredache> as a test try running the command 'route add default gw 192.168.1.1' then try pinging something again
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, please e-mail me
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: ok, thanks
<Jeren> Zoredache: Thanks. My box can actually be useful now <_< That seemed to fix it.
<zoredache> Jeren: that 'fix' is only temporary.  It will be lost if/when you reboot or change your network config
<v0lksman> it won't stick after a reboot though...you should take a peak at your /etc/network/interfaces and be 10000% sure your gateway is correct
<Jeren> Alright
<Jeren> I'll go do that now.
<Jeren> One sec.
<Jeren> Ok, I just went in and confirmed whats in /etc/network/interfaces. It looks accurate.
<Riotta> hey guys
<Riotta> I need help kinda
<Nece228> we listen :D
<Riotta> I installed xubuntu amd64 from scrach (ive been using (x)ubuntu 32bit for sometime only updating via update manager
<Riotta> and I notice something
<Riotta> which troubles me
<Riotta> I notice that actually I had nothing to do with screen/keyboard/mouse configuration
<Riotta> all were detected more than well
<Riotta> even my mouse has all 8 buttons working
<Riotta> in firefox etc
<Riotta> but...
<Riotta> what troubles me
<zoredache> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Riotta> where xubuntu store that info
<zoredache> what do you mean where does it store it?  If you didn a clean install and wiped the drive it wasn't stored at all
<Riotta> it would be obvious that xorg.conf will be the file I need but I entered it and it was kinda not configured not many options there if you see my old xorg.conf file
<Nece228> mouse keyboard screen info are stored in xorg.conf
<Riotta> it should be
<zoredache> Riotta: xorg now auto-detects a lot of things
<Nece228> you used xubuntu 7.10 before?
<Riotta> but it's nothing there ok there is some things
<TheSheep> recently a lot of defaults are just autodetected each time X starts, so they don't have to be put into xorg.conf anymore
<Riotta> I used since 6.10
<Riotta> updatet always
<Nece228> that because 8.04 is LTS which means that it have new drivers
<Riotta> via update-manager so I didn't notice any change if you know what I mean (sorry for enters)
<Riotta> xorg.conf if you will view it it's almost empty (you know I used to edit alot this file in a past and I know those settings not set too many things)
<Riotta> and I was thinking if ubuntu changed place for such things
<Riotta> or something
<Riotta> cause everything is configured but actually nowhere it's written, nowhere that I know
<Nece228> bye
<Riotta> cya
<Jeren> Ok...
<Jeren> So, while trying to install Webmin, my box froze. I restarted, and now I'm missing the task panels at the top and bottom of the screens. o.o
<Jeren> How can I get them back?
<Volkodav> another restart
<Volkodav> windoze way
<Jeren> Um
<Jeren> Yea, tried three
<Jeren> No luck.
<Jeren> Anything else?
<Volkodav> heh
<Volkodav> uninstall webmin
<Jeren> How?
<Jeren> I don't even know if it installed
<Volkodav> apt-get remove wemin --purge
<Volkodav> webmin*
<Jeren> One sec
<Jeren> Yea, webmin package not installed.
<Jeren> I think the package installer froze before it did anything.
<Volkodav> so it was never installed
<Jeren> Right
<Volkodav> install from cli
<Volkodav> it is better
<Jeren> Instead of using the .deb on the site?
<Volkodav> yeah - see if there is one in repos
<Jeren> I'm more of a Windows user, so forgive me if I don't follow everything <_<
<Volkodav> it's ok
<Jeren> I'm familiar with apt
<Jeren> if that's what you're referring to
<Volkodav> sudo apt-cache search webmin
<Jeren> ok
<Jeren> And then?
<Volkodav> do you see the webmin in the bunch?
<Jeren> It didn't output anything when I typed that
<Jeren> Just returned me to the command prompt
<Volkodav> it should
<Volkodav> open up the terminal
<Jeren> Terminal window is up
<Jeren> If it wasn't, I wouldn't know how to open another one
<Volkodav> sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search webmin
<Jeren> ok
<Jeren> Went through the update completely, but again returns nothing for the cache search
<Volkodav> you need to activate more repos in apt
<Volkodav> looks like
<Volkodav> open up add/remove
<Jeren> And the best way of doing that would be...? <.<
<Jeren> Um
<Jeren> If I still have the task bars at the top and bottom of the screen, I would...
<Volkodav> in Show what do you have?
<Jeren> How do I get to that otherwise?
<Volkodav> it should be in system
<Volkodav> system==> add/remove
<Volkodav> I believe
<Volkodav> add remove programms
<Jeren> As I've said
<Jeren> The task bars are gone.
<Jeren> I can't get to the menus
<Volkodav> right click on the desktop
<Jeren> Ok
<Volkodav> do you get the menu?
<Jeren> I get options to create a launcher, URL link, Folder, and "From Template", as well as a link to "Desktop Settings"
<thinkmassive> how can I change the default dimensions for xfce4-terminal?
<Volkodav> "Desktop Settings"
<Jeren> ok
<Volkodav> xfdesktop4<== run that from terminal
<Jeren> I'm at Desktop Settings now
<Volkodav> close that and run xfdesktop4 from terminal
<Jeren> ok
<Jeren> Command not found
<Volkodav> sudo xfdesktop4
<Jeren> Command not found
<Volkodav> sudo xfwm4
<Jeren> "Warning: Another window manager is already running"
<Volkodav> so you need to kill the other one
<Jeren> how?
<Volkodav> sudo killall -9 xfdesktop4
<Jeren> no process killed
<Volkodav> sudo killall -9 xfwm4
<Jeren> Ok, I just lost all my open windows
<Jeren> And I'm looking at a blank desktop
<Volkodav> that's ok
<Volkodav> do sudo xfwm4
<Jeren> where? My terminal windows are closed.
<Jeren> How do I open one?
<Volkodav> right click
<Jeren> right click isn't working anymore
<Volkodav> reboot and come back
<Volkodav> I'll walk you trough
<Jeren> Ok
<Jeren> Rebooting it now
<Jeren> One sec
<Jeren> Its amazing how troublesome this all is... and I just installed it :\
<thinkmassive> what about alt-f2 ?
<Jeren> Ok, I'm back at the login screen
<Volkodav> good
<Volkodav> login
<Volkodav> thinkmassive, what seems to be troublesome?
<thinkmassive> nothing, I was just suggesting an alternative to rebooting
<Volkodav> which is?
<Jeren> [thinkmassive] what about alt-f2 ?
<thinkmassive> doesn't really matter know
<Jeren> Ok, I logged in
<thinkmassive> ﻿I would like to know how to set the default dimensions of xfce4-terminal though
<Volkodav> getting out of X - are you ready for it?
<Jeren> My Firefox session restarted, but other than that, I have nothing
<Jeren> Right click only works in the FF window. The rest of the background is some light blue
<Volkodav> open up terminal
<Jeren> Again, how?
<Volkodav> it is in accessories
<Jeren> Again
<Jeren> I don't have any menus/taskbars
<Jeren> and now I don't even have the typical desktop I had since installing this two hours ago
<Volkodav> can you right click  on the desktop?
<Jeren> nope
<Jeren> I have absolutely nothing.
<TheSheep> Jeren: press alt+f2, does a window come up?
<Jeren> An input box, a check box for "Run in Terminal", and a Run button
<Jeren> So, yes
<TheSheep> Jeren: type 'xfce4-panel' in there
<Volkodav> xfdesktop
<TheSheep> without quotes, and press enter
<Jeren> Ok, xfce4-panel just restored my top and bottom panels
<TheSheep> then xfdesktop, yes
<Jeren> And xfdesktop restored the rest
<Volkodav> xfwm4
<TheSheep> Volkodav: that's already runnin
<TheSheep> Volkodav: that's what displays the run dialog :)
<Jeren> Ok
<Jeren> Now, what do I need to do with the repos again?
<thinkmassive> TheSheep: do you know how to change the default dimensions of xfce4-terminal?
<TheSheep> thinkmassive: sure, edit the config file in ~/.config/terminal
<thinkmassive> awesome, thanks!
<thinkmassive> that option is inconveniently missing from the gui preferences
<Volkodav> heh
<Volkodav> gui-eywey
<TheSheep> thinkmassive: there are much more of them missing from the gui :)
<Volkodav> there was no gui in the first place
<thinkmassive> I noticed
<Jeren> Volkodav, what do I need to do regarding the repos now?
<thinkmassive> Volkodav: actually there was, hence the name xterm
<Volkodav> I would activate all open source
<Jeren> Under "Software Sources"?
<Volkodav> thinkmassive, - think twice
<thinkmassive> I prefer to do things right the first time
<Volkodav> drop the button
<Volkodav> see what else is available axcept supported apps
<Jeren> Nothing is coming in for Third party apps
<Jeren> Oh
<Jeren> Open Source
<Jeren> hang on
<Volkodav> what about All available applicattions?
<Jeren> No Webmin
<Jeren> I'm afraid to try the .deb package again, for fear it'll freeze and cause this all over again
<Volkodav> did you activate all available though?
<Jeren> Activate what?
<Jeren> I'm in the "All Available Applications" drop down
<Volkodav> and there is no webmin comes up ?
<Jeren> nope
<Volkodav> link me to the deb package
<Jeren> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/webadmin/webmin_1.420_all.deb
<Volkodav> from the site
<Jeren> link is on : http://www.webmin.com/download.html
<Jeren> Question
<Volkodav> 12
<Jeren> windows that are opening up no longer appear in the middle but are locked to the top left of my desktop
<Jeren> How can I fix that?
<Volkodav> window behaviour
<Volkodav> in settings
<Jeren> "These settings cannot work with your current window manager (unknown)"
<Jeren> What the hell?
 * Jeren is getting more and more frustrated
<Volkodav> did you untar webm in package ?
<Jeren> I double clicked on the .deb package. The package thing came up. I then clicked on "Install Package", and thats when it froze.
<Volkodav> well
<Volkodav> my friend - it is a compressed package
<Volkodav> you need to "unzip" it first
<Jeren> If it needed to be decompressed, I'm sure it would've said something
<Volkodav> in windoze it might
<Jeren> It lists the included files in the package already as is, plus gives me the option to install it.
<Volkodav> not on the bright side
<Jeren> But I'm not running that on windows
<Volkodav> yeah - you opened it in some sort of archive mode file like squezze or whatever
<Jeren> I opened the .deb file with
<Jeren> gdebi-gtk 0.3.8
<Volkodav> you need to right click on that file and choose extract here
<Volkodav> or similar
<Jeren> You'd think it'd catch if it needs to be decompressed. I've had it catch package dependencies before.
<Jeren> There is no extract option
<Volkodav> then cd to the new folder directory and start install from there?
<Volkodav> Am I making myself clear?
<Jeren> I do believe so.
<Jeren> Though how do you tell a compressed .deb from a noncompressed one?
<Volkodav> I have this package here on my box as we speak
<Jeren> I've taken package files and installed them straight before
<Volkodav> and just extracted it
<Volkodav> time to roll to install
<Volkodav> I can show you the folder
<Volkodav> what's the folder's name you start the install from?
<Jeren> I just restarted the box and tried installing from the package directly. It seems to have worked this time.
<Volkodav> well it's all good then!
<Jeren> Thankfully
<Volkodav> good luck with webmin
<Jeren> though I wish things were good three hours ago when I finished installing Xubuntu >_<
<Jeren> I'm getting nothing done at work today :(
<Jeren> Now I just need to find a way to set up a VNC server and get FTP working on this thing
<zoredache> why ftp?  sftp is 'secure', and extremely easy to setup
<Volkodav> iinstall gftp
<Volkodav> VNC is easy too
<zoredache> vnc is also easy to setup.  Though I suggest tunneling that through ssh
<Volkodav> zoredache, - Ace
<Jeren> I'm just looking for ways of remotely working on this machine
<Jeren> FTP or SFTP works for me, as long as I can transfer files
<zoredache> so all you really should need to do is install openssh-server and x11vnc
<Jeren> Ok
<Jeren> hmm...
<Volkodav> ftp suxorz since all passwords are transmitted in open
<Jeren> "Unable to quit session. Quitting the session requires that Xfce's session manager (xfcer-session) is running, but it was not detected. Please quit Xfce via another means."
<zoredache> ftp also sucks because it is far more difficult to get through firewalls
<Jeren> Picky little bugger...
<Volkodav> ssh is the way to go
<Volkodav> ssh2
<Volkodav> scp
<Volkodav> no ftp
<thinkmassive> sftp works just as well if all you need to do is transfer files
<Jeren> How can I shutdown without the use of the Quit button? <.<
<Jeren> Or do I just need to power it off?
<zoredache> Jeren: in a terminal use the command 'shutdown -h now'
<zoredache> err.. 'sudo shutdown -h now'
<Jeren> thanks
<Jeren> So, SFTP is recommended over FTP
<djouallah> hi did wubi is included with xubuntu 8.04
<zoredache> Jeren: there still are a few good reasons to use ftp.  Anonymous file repositories for example... For transfering things to your home computer though sftp/ssh is strongly reccomended at least by me..
<thinkmassive> yes, sftp is ftp tunneled over ssh
<Jeren> Well, this box is not going to be public.
<thinkmassive> if it's connected to the internet then it's public
<Jeren> It'll be testing and deploying some network monitoring software I'm working on. I just need file transfer access to upload files to the web server
<thinkmassive> unless you have a good firewall on your perimeter
<Jeren> meh
<Jeren> How do I permanently fix XFce? :\
<TheSheep> jasave the session when logging out
<TheSheep> Jeren: ^
<Jeren> I did. But when the computer restarted, it came up with the light blue background and no panels again.
<Jeren> And the windows are still locked in the corner... Need to change that, too
<Jeren> Meh
<Jeren> Why does it matter what window manager I'm using? How can I be using more than XFCE? STupid thing...
<Jeren> I just want to tweak some settings...
#xubuntu 2008-06-12
<Skyline969> Is this the official Xubuntu IRC channel?
<zoredache> yes...  See the topic
<Skyline969> I have a bit of problem booting Xubuntu as a Live CD. It did the typical startup (starting Bluetooth) and everything, but now it's stuck at a black screen.
<Skyline969> Starting bluetooth was just an example, it did everything else properly as well.
<Skyline969> The CPU light is a constant green, meaning it's working itself hard. But should it be at this black screen for so long?
<zoredache> how long in seconds/minutes is 'so long'
<Skyline969> 10-20 minutes.
<zoredache> that is definatly too long
<Skyline969> Well, this laptop only has 128 MB of RAM, and it's a 700 MHz CPU.
<Skyline969> The one right next to me, I mean.
<zoredache> I don't t hink the livecd will work on 128
<Skyline969> It says on the website it should.
<Skyline969> My other computer handled the Ubuntu Live CD with 128 MB RAM and only a 300 MHz CPU.
<Skyline969> This one should be capable of handling Xubuntu since it's supposed to use considerably less resources.
<TheSheep> Skyline969: to use livecd you need at least 192MB of ram
<Skyline969> Alright, CPU light has stopped being constantly green. It now occasionally blinks for a few seconds.
<TheSheep> Skyline969: use alternate cd if you have less
<Skyline969> Alright. But what does Xubuntu require again in terms of RAM once installed?
<TheSheep> depends what you do with it
<Skyline969> Probably just work and music.
<Skyline969> I'll be downloading the restricted extras for sure.
<TheSheep> it can run with 64MB of ram, but that would be extremely slow -- like 20 minutes to start an application
<Skyline969> I NEED MP3 support.
<Skyline969> The computer in my living room has 128 MB RAM and it handles things fine.
<TheSheep> it should handle mp3
<Skyline969> I can do work on it. No soundcard though. Something wrong with the PCI slot the card is in.
<TheSheep> some "heavy" applications like firefox or openoffice will be slow
<Skyline969> Does Xubuntu not use AbiWord instead of OO?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> but many people install oo
<Skyline969> That should be quicker than OO. I use AbiWord on the laptop on its Windows installation.
<Skyline969> Just like I use FireFox too.
<Skyline969> It takes around 30 seconds to start FF and/or AW, but they work perfectly once set up.
<TheSheep> as long as you don't try to use both at the same time :)
<Skyline969> On my Windows setup, I use AW, FF, and Winamp at the same time.
<Skyline969> No real lag.
<Skyline969> I mean, of course it has SOME now and then, but it's not too terrible that it's impossible to work with.
<TheSheep> I'd expect heavy swapping
<Skyline969> Just increase the pagefile size.
<Skyline969> I set mine to around 712 MB.
<TheSheep> you can make xubuntu take about 60-70MB at startup
<TheSheep> that leaves 64MB for apps
<TheSheep> which is not bad
<Skyline969> If I made it use 65, would that make things reasonable considering the specs of my laptop?
<Skyline969> Wait wait... there's an install feature on the boot menu of Xubuntu. Can I just use that instead of downloading the entire Alternate Install CD?
<TheSheep> not sure
<TheSheep> it still starts Xorg
<Skyline969> Alright. I'm gonna back up my stuff from Windows first.
<Skyline969> One final question.
<Skyline969> Is Xubuntu just as customizable as Ubuntu? I want to make Xubuntu look like Max OSX like I can on Ubuntu.
<TheSheep> Skyline969: it is customizable, but not necessarily using GUI
<Skyline969> Do you know about the Mac4Lin project?
<TheSheep> Skyline969: but I've seen xfce made to look like macos
<Skyline969> I plan on trying to utilize the Mac4Lin project on the laptop once I install Xubuntu.
<TheSheep> no idea what it is, but good luck
<Skyline969> Alright... so the Alternate Install CD is what I need huh?
<TheSheep> yeah
<TheSheep> or you could put the disk into some box with more ram and use the livecd
<Skyline969> No clue how to use it (I assume it would be a command prompt, but once installed it would be the Xubuntu desktop I see) but I'm sure I can figure it out.
<TheSheep> no, it's a menu-based installer, just in text mode
<Skyline969> Ah, alright. But it will still show the desktop once installed, right?
<TheSheep> yes, it installs exactly the same stuff
<Skyline969> I tried using nothing but the terminal while messing with video cards. That's not easy.
<TheSheep> one gets used to it
<Skyline969> Aha! Got an error message!
<Skyline969> Failed to start the X server. It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X... something... then it went blank. Now I have a blinking cursor.
<TheSheep> so it probably didn't have enough ram to start Xorg
<Skyline969> I suppose.
<Skyline969> And now it...shut down.
<Skyline969> I'll be right back. Gotta start dinner.
 * TheSheep goes to bed
<TheSheep> good luck
<Skyline969> Well, gonna contact my friend and get the Alternate Install CD.
<Skyline969> Thanks for all your help.
<Skyline969> What the?!?!
<Skyline969> This is not good.
<Skyline969> Oh.. whew... fixed the problem.
<Rockj> Hey. What do you guys use to control speedstep on a laptop?
<Rockj> with xfce4 ?
<Skyline969> Control Speedstep?
<Rockj> all the plugins for the taskbar is only for viewing
<Skyline969> Mind if I ask what that is?
<Rockj> yes, changing from performance mode to powersave and so on
<Rockj> control speed on your cpu.
<Skyline969> Aha, I see.
<Skyline969> I'm just about to download the Alternate Install CD to install Xubuntu.
<Lzr> This is my first time installing Ubuntu or any of its flavors. I'm trying to get it installed on my laptop but the install freezes on the step that loads the partitioning program, am I screwed?
<Skyline969> I think your answer you get would be useful to me too.
<Skyline969> Lzr: Give it a lot of time. How long has it been frozen for?
<Lzr> Skyline969: I gave it roughly 5 minutes, then the sound of the CD spinning stopped along with the hard disk
<Skyline969> Ah. I would give it at least 30 minutes before I would be worried.
<Rockj> hum, wait another 5 min Lzr . if not working, try reboot and try again. My laptop got a lousy cdrom atleast
<Skyline969> Again, depends on if your computer is new or if it's a junker.
<Rockj> so helps burning at slow speed
<Lzr> It's an older laptop, but I've been using XP on it for a couple of years now. My first install with Ubuntu froze so I snagged Xubuntu since it only has 256mb of ram, burned it at 1x just a few hours ago.
<Skyline969> Hmm, is it the Desktop CD or is it the Alternate Install CD?
<Lzr> Desktop CD - Is that too much of a load for it?
<Skyline969> Could be.
<Skyline969> Try the Alternate Install CD.
<Skyline969> That;s what I'm doing on my old laptop.
<Skyline969> Matter if fact, please excuse me. I need to download that ISO on my father's computer.
<Lzr> Alright, I'll snag that version then and cross my fingers! I've got this compulsion to at least be inside a GUI environment with a working Internet connection before I can start getting used to things, hehe.
<Lzr> Thanks for the help!
<Skyline969> Best of luck to you, Lzr!
<Lzr> Thanks to you too Rockj - I have no doubt my cdrom is a piece of junk on that laptop, but it's all I've got :(
<Skyline969> Aye, mine too.
<Skyline969> Work with what you got, though, right?
<Lzr> Yup.
<Rockj> Skyline969: http://www.totalnetsolutions.net/2007/08/13/how-to-increase-battery-life-in-ubuntu-or-debian-linux/
<Rockj> that should do the trick I guess
<Skyline969> Very nice. I'll check it out. Thanks.
<Rockj> going to reboot to test and see if stuff loads fine
<Skyline969> Good luck.
<Rockj> ill probably check out too, since its 2am now
<Rockj> so nite nite :)
<Skyline969> Oh wow. Only 6 PM here.
<Rockj> *logs of his screen*
<Skyline969> Good night. =)
<Rockj> Norway here (yes, norway , not the capital of sweden or something like that - but Norway - a country :P)
<Skyline969> Canada here. =P
<Skyline969> I hope there are Linux versions of the emulators I use.
<Lzr> What do you use?
<Skyline969> FCE Ultra for a NES emulator, and either Snes9x OR ZSNES for a SNES emulator.
<Skyline969> And VirtualBoyAdvance for a GBA emulator.
<Skyline969> I only download ROMs of the games I own.
<Skyline969> I know Snes9x is available for download as a Linux version, but I don't know how to compile tarballs.
<Lzr> Hmm, while waiting for the iso to download I accidentally booted up into the non-installed version. I'm picking up my AP and the neighbor's, any ideas?
<Skyline969> Erm, AP?
<Lzr> access point, sorry
<Skyline969> Ah.
<Skyline969> Well, what do you use as a wireless manager?
<Skyline969> If you know which your SSID is (pardon me if I used the incorrect terminology) then just connect to that one.
<Skyline969> Wait, you can use wireless with Xubuntu? I always had troubles with Ubuntu with my D-Link WUA-1340.
<Lzr> I see the SSID and attempt to connect to it, but it goes back to "No network connection"
<Skyline969> Never could get it to work. I installed Wine and installed the drivers right from the CD.
<Skyline969> Try your neighbor's AP.
<Skyline969> Don't tell him/her. =P
<Lzr> Hehe, I'm sure mine works, disabled WEP on it just to test it out
<Skyline969> See, no matter how hard I try, wireless is impossible for me.
<Lzr> I do have MAC authentication enabled though...
<Skyline969> That's why I'm installing on a laptop.
<Skyline969> It will be able to be plugged directly into the router.
<Skyline969> No wireless woes anymore!
<Lzr> I'm hoping I can take this around with me to hotspots and such to do some work, if all goes well
<Skyline969> Again, good luck. Wireless is the greatest Linux challenge at this moment in time.
<Lzr> Darn, I waited a few years to try Linux again hoping these types of hurdles would be uncommon
<Skyline969> Sadly, this one is quite common.
<Skyline969> But this seems to be one of the only common ones.
<Skyline969> I'm sure around Ubuntu 10 or so, wireless will be no problem.
<Skyline969> But until then, we have to use wired connections.
<Skyline969> I'll be back soon, dinner's finished.
<Stroganoff> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lzr> Alright, waited about 10 minutes now and the install is still frozen, guess I'll try the alternate version!
<Skyline969> Alright. I got the Alternate Install CD. Rebooting my computer now. What install type should I choose for a normal install?
<Skyline969> Can someone here help me?
<Odd-rationale> Skyline969: what do you need?
<Skyline969> I checked my CD for defects (Alternate Install CD) and it said something about a restricted driver file being corrupted. Should I re-download and burn the ISO onto another CD?
<Odd-rationale> Skyline969: yes, most probably.
<Skyline969> Keep in mind this is the *second* time I've had to burn the ISO onto a fresh CD.
<Odd-rationale> burn slooooowly...
<Skyline969> I burned at 32x....
<Skyline969> Would 16x be alright?
<Odd-rationale> also, check the md5sum of the iso before you burn
<Skyline969> How?
<Odd-rationale> md5sum /home/downloads/xubuntu.iso
<Odd-rationale> or where ever you put the iso file...
<Skyline969> I have the ISO downloaded on a Windows system.
<Odd-rationale> oh. i forgot how to do that...
<Odd-rationale> umm...
<Skyline969> Heh.
<Skyline969> It should be a fine download. It didn't lag out on the internet or anything.
<Skyline969> I'll re-burn at 12x or even 8x to ensure quality.
<Odd-rationale> Skyline969: well, you never know. hold on.
<Skyline969> Alright.
<Lzr> Skyline969: I found that whole idea funny too - to make sure I just reburned it at 1x, didn't take THAT long
<Skyline969> How long is THAT long?
<Lzr> More than THIS long
<Odd-rationale> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Lzr> Hehe :) BTW - The alternate version is working!
<Skyline969> Time interval? In a number please? =P
<Odd-rationale> Skyline969: ^
<Skyline969> Told you it would work! =D
<Lzr> About 10 mins or so
<Skyline969> Thank you Odd.
<Odd-rationale> Skyline969: compare the md5sum of your iso with the official one here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Skyline969> I see it Odd.
<Skyline969> But how do I check the MD5SUM of my ISO?
<Odd-rationale> see the first link i gave you. scroll down the the windows instructions.
<Odd-rationale> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Skyline969> Alright.
<Lzr> Skyline969: Does the installation usually take a long time? As in, 30+ minutes?
<Skyline969> The installation for Ubuntu on my old computer took roughly 35 minutes.
<Odd-rationale> Lzr: yes the installtion can take about that long.
<Skyline969> I've never installed Xubuntu before.
<Skyline969> That whole hash checking thing makes my head spin. =P
<Skyline969> I'll just re-burn with a sloooow speed like 8x.
<Skyline969> 1/4 of the one I was using.
<Odd-rationale> but if your iso is currupt, then the image you burn will be too.... Skyline969
<Skyline969> I don't think it is corrupt. The download had no errors whatsoever.
<Odd-rationale> ok...
<Skyline969> Heh, if it says it's corrupt this time, I'll just re-download.
<Skyline969> Thank you both for your help. Off I go to my friend's house to re-burn.
<Lzr> Thanks Odd. After a few failed installs I'm being cautious. It's taking a veeery long time on "Retrieving aptitude..."
<Odd-rationale> Lzr: some steps can take a while. especially on older hardware.
<Lzr> Aww, it's not that old, reminds me of when I had to install via floppies. :)
<Lzr> I think my system froze, still on 6% :(
<Skyline969> Back finally.
<Skyline969> Checking the CD for defects now.
<Skyline969> I wrote it at 4x.
<Skyline969> Well this is just wonderful... a blinking cursor when I set it to check for defects.
<Lzr> At least you've gotten yours to install. I am not feeling this :/
<Skyline969> No, it didn't install.
<Skyline969> It locked up.
<Skyline969> I restarted it, and now it won't boot from the CD.
<Skyline969> I'm thinking of abandoning hope and just ordering the Ubuntu Alternate Install CD. That way I know it'll work.
<Skyline969> This is the sixth CD I've wasted.
<Lzr> Well, CDs are cheap, I wish the CD was the problem for me!
<Skyline969> Thing is, I don't live in a city so I can't just go out and buy another 24-pack.
<Mopman> how can i find out for definite what resolution x is running at?
<steven__> cody you have a tablet, no?
<Lzr> I need to sort out my partitions now due to failed installs :(
<Lzr> I guess I can do that in Windows
<steven__> Lzr what's the problem?
<kam> hey, how to add my data partition to _pllaces_ in xubuntu ?
<DaveKong> anyone know what it means to login to an xclientscript session?
<DaveKong> Does that mean I am logging in to whatever my default is (gnome or xfc4) and just running some script as it happens?
<mr_boo> hi
<mr_boo> what filesystem does xubuntu use?
<mr_boo> what i wanna know is that if i can reduce the size of the main partition
<Riotta> mr_boo: ext3
<Riotta> if you wanna resize "/" partition it should be possible with parted or any other more advanced partitioning app
<Riotta> I would recommend GParted Boot CD: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<mr_boo> thanks
<Riotta> np
<ParkerW> Does anyone know if it's possible to use a Vanilla version as the Foundation for a HTPC?
<Riotta> ye I think it's possible
<Riotta> you have so many apps for htpc in repos
<Riotta> i.e. mythtv
<ParkerW> yeah downloading that now
<ParkerW> And already have Elisa which is cool
<Riotta> I only don't know how will be with HDCP media
<Riotta> even if your card support it by hardware
<Riotta> I dunno if linux support it somehow
<Riotta> so potentially it can be some problems when playing DRM-like coded blue ray material
<ParkerW> ?
<ParkerW> I have a Blue Ray Console Player actually.
<ParkerW> This machine is just a test run. I am going to be getting a better system.
<ParkerW> and they actually make Linux based HTPC servers
<ParkerW> Okay, so that that's settled. Does anyone know if there is LightScribe support for Xubuntu?
<Twinkletoes|W> Is is possible to edit the menus for ALL user, rather than just one?  I can't find any info how to do it
<Riotta> ParkerW: yes there is lightscribe support on linux
<Riotta> there are some apps for it
<ParkerW> I found it thanks
<Riotta> yeah google for them
<Riotta> Twinkletoes|W: what you want to do ?
<ParkerW> Now Im trying to install my ATI Radeon 7000 and enable Multi Head disply
<Twinkletoes|W> Riotta: I installed an application called "BToolkit", and rather than get users to open a termonal and type a command, I want it to be available from the applications menu (or sub-menu)
<Riotta> ok
<Riotta> theres a easy way for doing this
<Riotta> in your home directory
<Riotta> you have
<Riotta> a dir called .local
<Riotta> go to .local/share/applications
<Riotta> in there you will see
 * Twinkletoes|W is listening
<Riotta> lots of *.desktop files
<Riotta> :)
<Riotta> just edit one of this
<Riotta> and save as name_of_your_app.desktop
<Twinkletoes|W> Riotta: What about new users?
<Riotta> the strings in those files are preatty easy to understand
<Riotta> you can do the same
<Riotta> system wide
<Riotta> for all users
<Twinkletoes|W> ie. is there a skeleton dir?
<Riotta> the similar directory is in
<Riotta>  /usr/share/applications
<Twinkletoes|W> Aha... le tme try, thank you :)
<Riotta> so if you copy the made by you *.desktop entry it will work system wide
<Riotta> np
<ParkerW> Riotta know anything about Multi Head?
<ParkerW> Display
<Riotta> well dunno bout ati I had the same card as you in past and it was real pain to get it working and it hasn't got official drivers from amd
<Riotta> so dunno bout this card but multihead is supported by linux there are few ways to do it i.e. xinerama
<ParkerW> Yeah that's the problem I have this great guide. But I am installing it using the Intel Integrated Display.
<ParkerW> Apparently loads of people have gotten it to work.
<ParkerW> I just don't know how to setup The ATI card and still have video on the Intel Chipset
<ParkerW> So I have to tell it to use both of them at the same time.
<ParkerW> Bother Bother lol
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<doktoreas> what do you think about installing xubuntu on a  pentium 3 with 128 Mb di ram
<jarnos> doktoreas, go ahead; I don't know if Zenwalk is any faster, but it suits to it's "Hardware Requirements" mentioned at http://www.zenwalk.org/. (Zenwalk seems to be using the same Xfce desktop environment)
<doktoreas> on the xubuntu site I have seen that the alternate need just 64 mb
<doktoreas> :O
<ablomen> doktoreas, thats the install process itself
<ablomen> so the installer only need 64
<ablomen> and youll need to use that because the livecd installer wont run on anything less then 196mb
<doktoreas> ablomen: are there any main differences from standard and alternate?
<ablomen> just the installer
<doktoreas> it is still with GUI?
<doktoreas> it will be ran by my girlfriend with me on the phone
<pleia2> no, but it's not hard to use
<ablomen> well a tui actually, but still easy
<ablomen> same questions etc as the gui, only without X11 gtk etc
<doktoreas> nice
<doktoreas> let's roll then :) see you alter and thanks for help
<doktoreas> s:alter/later
<ablomen> np good luck doktoreas :)
<Parker1> Hey guys, I have a huge problem
<Parker1> I ran Xorg config and it didn't work.
<Parker1> it only allowed me to Configure the input devices
<AlexCONRAD> hi, I have a intel graphic carte embbeded in my motherboard, any idea if there's a intel control panel available were I could tweak antialiasing and such?
<Parker1> Xorg Config error
<Parker1> any ideas?
<Parker1> Won't let me configure Xorg
<daurnimator> hmm
<daurnimator> it seems xfce4panel seg faults if you change themes heaps
<daurnimator>  - try going through lots of themes: after about 30 it segfaults
<daurnimator> along with everything you've opened
<Parker1> I hope you aren't talking to me?
<Parker1> Okay, here's the problem.
<Parker1> I try to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and instead of taking me to the Video device setup it takes me to The Input and that's that.
<Parker1> Then when I open the xorg.conf with gedit it doesn't show ANY Video Device
<daurnimator> [1147809.221090] xfce4-panel[6034]: segfault at b14dc5a4 eip b7581d28 esp bfb6aa6c error 4
<daurnimator> [1147809.427249] xfce-mcs-manage[6043]: segfault at b67e55a4 eip b766ed28 esp bfd62afc error 4
<daurnimator> (from dmesg)
<TheSheep> !bugs | daurnimator
<ubottu> daurnimator: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<TheSheep> Parker1: try sudo displayconfig-gtk instead
<u007> hi, i've installed ubuntu, and then installed xubuntu-desktop... right now, y xfdesktop seem to close on restart... is there anyway to fix it?
<Riotta> u007 well...
<u007> Riotta, eh? :)
<Riotta> wait I don't want to spamm whole channel like few days ago :d
<Riotta> I will pastebin it
<Riotta> u007: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19643/
<Riotta> it's actually one big command
<u007> okay :D
<Riotta> it removes ubuntu/gnome stuff
<Riotta> and installs only xubuntu-desktop part
<u007> ohh.. hmm
<Riotta> it may resolv your problem
<Riotta> it's like you've only install xubuntu
<Riotta> not ubuntu
<u007> Riotta, i need things like evolution :)
<u007> i'm already using it...
<u007> but that is a great help :)
<u007> Riotta, thank you :)
<Riotta> well you can always install things you need after that
<u007> Riotta, okay :P
<steven_> hey you got it u007
<u007> steven_, i haven't try it
<KurtKraut> Is it possible to have Compiz in Xubuntu without XGL ?
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Valis_> hello
<Valis_> Is there a way to make Scite the default text editor? It does not appear in the 'Open With' menu
<TheSheep> Valis_: just type i in the text field below
<Valis_> iah I've got it now
<Valis_> *ah
<exiledhellfire> why does it seem that I can't stretch Icons in Xubuntu when I've read otherwise
<TheSheep> exiledhellfire: because you can't, you've been tricked
<exiledhellfire> I'll live I'm sure
<TheSheep> exiledhellfire: are you sure it wasn't about ubuntu?
<exiledhellfire> where I read it he was jumping back and forth between the two, so I' curious though is it not possible even with thunar?
<ablomen> exiledhellfire, you can make the panels bigger
<ablomen> but stretching icons on the desktop or in the filebrowser (both thunar i think) is not possible
<exiledhellfire> well its not probabale, possible it is but with alot of work arounds I'm sure
<TheSheep> since it's opensource, you can always implement it :)
<ablomen> heh sure if you want to edit the code it is possible
<TheSheep> if that's what you mean by workaround
<exiledhellfire> more or less
<exiledhellfire> I don't know if I want to take the time though
<nikolam> Hi. Does ANYONE have usable UDF CDRW or DVD+-RW disks? I use Xubuntu 8.04 64-bit
<nikolam> I cant manage to make UDF disks usable since i converted wrom windows
<TheSheep> I wonder how will thunar in xfce 4.6 look like :)
<nikolam> I have 20+ UDF DVD`s I can`t use since
<nikolam> TheSheep, Buggy as usual ;P
<ablomen> thunar and buggy?
<TheSheep> nikolam: personally I never had any problems with thunar
<TheSheep> nikolam: with xfdesktop and panels -- yes, but never with thunar
<nikolam> Personally I had all possible problems with thunar
<nikolam> gam_server also
<nikolam> so I am not usig it anytime possible
<nikolam> I am using ocmanfm now
<nikolam> pcmanfm
<karltk> when I click on a URL in pidgin/liferea/xfce4-terminal on desktop #1, my firefox gets activated and moved from desktop #2 to desktop #1. I've enabled focus stealing prevention, but not found a way to avoid this window move. Any ideas?
<nikolam> UDF kingdom for working UDF disks
<TheSheep> karltk: http://sheep.art.pl/2007-09-08_Firefox_jumping_between_workspaces_in_XFCE
<nikolam> Also I have problems with USB stick didn`t get recognised after 3th inserting
<TheSheep> nikolam: isn't udf a mac thing?
<nikolam> nOPE
<nikolam> UDF is Linux thing as much as windows thing
<TheSheep> sorry, confused it with hfs
<nikolam> I used to use Udf on windblows very happily wirh read/write
<TheSheep> or something
<nikolam> Now I can`t even read UDF`s
<nikolam> Yes, Its just few letters :)
<nikolam> TheSheep, I am thinking of staying on Stable 8.04 for a long time now
<nikolam> Do you recommend that?
<TheSheep> no idea, personally I'm used to much less stable distros, so I'm riding the wind
<nikolam> I would like to use stable release, and to add newer programs I need to be updated etc.
<karltk> TheSheep: great! that did the trick. thanksalot:)
<nikolam> TheSheep, What do you thing about sites like Getdeb and so
<TheSheep> nikolam: the effort would be better spent at MOTU
<TheSheep> nikolam: although the presentation is more firendly than the repos
<nikolam> a-ha! got to look what MOTU is hmm 10x
<TheSheep> nikolam: masters of the universe, the guys who add to the universe/multiverse repos
<nikolam> wow :)
<ablomen> they are pretty strict though
<TheSheep> maybe another layer of repos would be nice then
 * ablomen likes the ppa thing
<nikolam> Is it true that Sparc Version is abandoned?
<ablomen> mostly nice for newer software that doesnt require new libs
<ablomen> or newer libs that are depended upon by other software that is
<nikolam> So, HOW do I enable UDF read/write support in kernel?
<bitmouse> hmm, my system won't play dvd's with vlc or totem, any ideas?
<bitmouse> am I missing something?
<ablomen> !restricted formats
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ablomen> bitmouse, click on those links :)
<bitmouse> i can't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bitmouse> I don't have the power!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bitmouse> damn, thought I already got the restricted extras, do I need gstreamer or anything?
<TheSheep> you need dvdcss2
<TheSheep> libdvdcss2
<bitmouse> ahh, what about the ubuntu-restricted-extras ?? should I stop that?
<bitmouse> aptitude says no candidate for libdvdcss2
<Odd-rationale> bitmouse: did you add the medibuntu repo? libdvdcss2 is in the medibuntu repo...
<Odd-rationale> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<TheSheep> bitmouse: you need to add the medibuntu repository, as described on that link
<bitmouse> this is not a dis, but one day there will be a ubuntu that installs and just works, and it will be swell
<bitmouse> because that will become the peoples OS
<bitmouse> but for people like me linux is great
<bitmouse> if not a bit much too much to set up sometimes
<TheSheep> bitmouse: the problem is that libdvdcss2 is illegal in some countires, like USA
<TheSheep> countires
<TheSheep> countries
<bitmouse> USA = PoopSA sometimes
<TheSheep> sorry
<bitmouse> np
<TheSheep> bitmouse: but Canonical is a USA company, and has to abide their laws
<TheSheep> bitmouse: technically it's easy
<bitmouse> word, I would just love this to install out of the box and do all the basic things that people want, mp3, ipod/media muffin, videos/dvds, internet, E-mail, Word Processing, image editing, gaming. Because it is so much better than MS anything.
<bitmouse> and I think it would take off
<bitmouse> that bit with the libdvdcss2 worked, for vlc, but now totem wants gstream I don't want to overload my system though. Any opinions?
<TheSheep> it's just disk space
<TheSheep> and not much of it
<ablomen> and fstr
<ablomen> woops
<ablomen> *and gstreamer > xine
<bitmouse> really, I was worried that more codecs = that program runs slower, and I was worried, cause I don't have much experience, that it might make my whole system run slower
<bitmouse> really?
<bitmouse> gstreamer is faster than xine? can you run on it's own?
<bitmouse> or do you need to use totem
<bitmouse> where does mplayer fit into the whole scheme?
<ablomen> dunno if its faster, but more apps that i use use it anyway
<ablomen> nah mplayer has its own codecs etc
<eimajenthat> I have a machine running Ubuntu 8.04, but I was thinking about trying out Xubuntu.  Will things explode much if I do "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop," and can you even do that anymore?
<bitmouse> my choice is vlc and xine, cause of the Gui's,
<bitmouse> but I have heard alot about mplayer
<ablomen> mplayer is great
<bitmouse> eima: that works last time I heard, though I dunno if it will be 100% as fast as a fresh xubuntu install, anybody know?
<ablomen> with mplayer and vlc you can play practicly anything
<ablomen> but yeah the real power of mplayer is from the cli, though the guis are more then enough for most people
<bitmouse> heard the fast forward function is fun in mplayer, everything speeds up, but still plays, and you will get as many frames as you machine can handle
<ablomen> hmm nah afaik fast foreward is just skipping\
<ablomen> libaa and libcaca are fun though
<ablomen> (ascii and color ascii
<bitmouse> with mplayer? how do you enable that?
<Lzr> So after trying to install Xubuntu nearly 15 times, I disabled ACPI and it's installing now. Can anyone tell me why that worked ?
<ablomen> bitmouse, yep, mplayer -vo caca
<bitmouse> anybody know why this isn't working for vlc?
<bitmouse> vlc [dvd://][/dev/scd0][@raw_device]
<bitmouse> did anybody respond to that vlc question, got offlined
<bitmouse> ablomen: awesome, by the way why don't you use arch or gentoo ?
<ablomen> becouse i work... :)
<ablomen> dont have time to compile everything etc
<ablomen> and arch just doenst do it for me
<ablomen> apt > pacman imho
<bitmouse> yeah I agree about apt, but I have noticed that arch is significantly faster, if you are a total tweaker
<ablomen> well but that isnt arch
<ablomen> thats just the way you install stuff
<ablomen> if you take debian and config (and compile) everything by hand you get the same result
<ablomen> best thing about arch as i see it is that it has rolling releases, but thats also a bad thing
<ablomen> depends on what you want for your system, its good theyr all out there :)
<bitmouse> yeah, didn't know you could do that with debian, and compile it for i686 architecture's, is that hard?
<ablomen> heh well you can compile each part if you want
<ablomen> it isnt like ports
<ablomen> *and portage
<ablomen> but sure, you can compile everything
<ablomen> and they have pre-compiled kernels for i686 etc afaik
<bitmouse> hmm, I have no idea, I saw on the website that the i386 was the kernel version that you could download as far as an Install CD, I wonder if there are any good howto's cause debian that is all compiled for your processor (if i am understanding that you could do that) would be awesome
<TheSheep> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ablomen> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=888 << first thing i found
<ablomen> and i saw theres a i686 optimized gcc
<ablomen> in the repos
<ablomen> You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do << hehe
<ablomen> bitmouse, anyway, at the end its the same conversations as is 64bit version faster on a 64bit proc, is gentoo faster then ubuntu etc
<ablomen> in some cases one may be faster then the other, but i never noticed a real difference
<bitmouse> hmm, strangeness, would you say that lightweightness is what makes the difference?
<ablomen> (for example, take gentoo with a custom kernel and a genkernel, same speed for me)
<bitmouse> hmm
<ablomen> for the desktop, yes, the coise of applications, the loaded libs etc
<bitmouse> yeah, I noticed that for arch most of the libs are for i686
<bitmouse> but, I was also running with 38 mb's in ram with desktop loaded
<bitmouse> so that might have been, or I would bet from this convo, was the difference
<ablomen> nah i dont mean the arch they have been compiled for, i mean the amount of loaded libs
<bitmouse> right,
<bitmouse> that's what I meant though, my ram was showing a load of only 39 mb's
<ablomen> oh ok
<bitmouse> so no wonder it was faster, from what you are saying
<bitmouse> or more responsive I should say
<bitmouse> I suppose I just want to have mastered a relatively easy system that I know will be close to as close to optimized as you can get for my system with current technology, with a light desktop, and perhaps loaded on different partitions on my system, each load optimized for a different purpose
<ablomen> well then use different pupplets (puppy linux variants) ;)
<ablomen> might be the easyest way to have different setups for different purpouses
<ablomen> and its very, very fast
<bitmouse> hmm, my three setup's might be 'movie playing' , 'linux gaming' , 'rpg creator 2000"
<bitmouse> that be it
<bitmouse> think puppy could accomodate that? will it allow compositing as well, for future use?
<ablomen> i have no idea, look at the site :)
<bitmouse> cool beans, thanks man
<ablomen> :)
<bitmouse> why do you use ubuntu?
<ablomen> becouse it works :) used fedora mandrake and redhat back in the day, but only after ubuntu i really felt like using linux for everything except gaming :)
<ablomen> part of it being apt, but also that you put in the install disk and have a working system within 45 minutes
<ablomen> and good packages (xcept the huge xorg bug about a year ago)
<ablomen> oh and the ssh key thing now i guess ;(
<ablomen> *;)
<ablomen> *openssl
<bitmouse> what is openssl and ssh?
<ablomen> see the topic :)
<x9x> hi! can the xubuntu cd-image be transfered to an usb-memory instead, to boot from instead of burning it on a cd?
<Riotta> x9x: yes
<eimajenthat> How?
<Riotta> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Riotta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<x9x> aha
<Riotta> also this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<Riotta> :)
<Riotta> second link is actually what you need to know
<Riotta> rest are if you want to learn something more
<x9x> thanks :-)
<NullNam1> ﻿HELP! I mesed up and chmod'd my $HOME dir to 777.  What do I do to fix this?????
<TheSheep> chmod it back to 766
<NullNam1> 766?
<NullNam1> why not 755?
<TheSheep> sorry, 755
<TheSheep> yeah
<NullNam1> Thanks
#xubuntu 2008-06-13
<DaveKong> If you are using fluxbox and your menu is auto loaded is there some way to have it made explicit so it is easy to modify without recreating a whole new text file?
<magic_ninja> i'm recieving an error when i try to copy files to my backup partition, here they are
<magic_ninja> 4.829476] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<magic_ninja> here is another useful error [76957.686746] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133
<natjo> how do i format a thumbdrive?
<Skyline969> Could someone please help me with an issue I have?
<Skyline969> My installer for Xubuntu has been running for roughly an hour now (Alternate Install CD) and so far it's stuck on something about configuring the generic Linux image.
<Skyline969> It's been frozen on that one for roughly 30-40 minutes.
<Skyline969> The CPU light keeps going, signaling that it IS doing something.
<Skyline969> The hashes on the ISO matched and I checked the CD integrity - is was good.
<Skyline969> Still, should it take this long? And if not, what should I do?
<gaurdro> What type of system is it and what type of disk did you burn the image to?
<litlebuda> Skyline969, you there ?
<Skyline969> Sorry, I am now.
<Skyline969> I burned it to a Memorex CD-R, and the system is a 32-bit 386.
<Skyline969> 128 MB RAM, and roughly a 300 MHz processor.
<Skyline969> It handled the Live CD installation of Ubuntu perfectly, but I put in a new hard drive.
<Skyline969> I decided to have even more power, so I got the ISO for Xubuntu.
<Skyline969> And yes, it's STILL at that part.
<gaurdro> you may have to restart the install.  make sure the disk is visibly clean,  when it checks the disk it reads linearly through the data at a fairly low speed but while installing it reads much faster.  j
<gaurdro> and if it worked with the livecd you might just go back to that.  the alternate cd really only supports more hardware, but doesn't give you much more control of the system
<shane_> hello
<shane_> i installed ubuntu hardy and the ran sudo aptget xubuntu to install it went in good and on restart i went session and xfce and all i get is the blue screen of death
<Odd-rationale> shane_: do you have the "blue screen" right now?
<Odd-rationale> shane_: before you install xubuntu-desktop, you had ubutnu gnome?
<shane_> yes
<Odd-rationale> shane_: so you have gdm or kdm?
<shane_> and when i ran sudo aptget install xubuntu-desktop it went in great but when i restart and chose sesion and sign in i get a blue lockup
<Odd-rationale> shane_: everytime? have you tried again?
<shane_> umm i wanna say gdm
<shane_> yes iv tried a few times now
<shane_> what is terminal comand to see what version ubuntu i have now
<Odd-rationale> shane_: lsb_release -a
<shane_> ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<Odd-rationale> shane_: ok try this. go to ctrl+alt_f2 and login there.
<Odd-rationale> then do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<Odd-rationale> then try "xinit /usr/bin/startxfce4"
<shane_> 1 sec i need to bring the other system up so i can still comunicate
<Odd-rationale> shane_: ok
<shane__> ok
<shane__> im in terminal
<shane__> ctrl alt f2
<Odd-rationale> ok do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<shane__> ok
<Odd-rationale> shane__: then lets try reomving some config stuff. "rm -rf .cache/ .config/"
<Odd-rationale> then try "xinit /usr/bin/startxfce4"
<shane__> ok that worked great
<shane__> in my session choice it was listed as only xfce
<shane__> no 4
<Odd-rationale> shane__: that is correct
<Odd-rationale> shane__: no try logging out.
<Odd-rationale> now
<shane__> ok well that last comand u gave got it up perfect
<shane__> i just did restart 1 sec ill let yah no
<Odd-rationale> shane__: then back in the terminal (ctrl+alt+f2) do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<shane__> ok ok it went in xubu no prob now you want me to get f2 sign in
<Odd-rationale> shane__: so it logs in ok from the login manager now?
<shane__> yah is perfect
<shane__> what was the prob
<Odd-rationale> shane__: ok good! probably some messed up config file in ~/.config/
<shane__> ok well its good know,ty Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> np
<overrider> hey, id like to setup printing to a network printer. have the driver and such; trouble is the printer needs authentication with username and password. how can i make my machine authenticate to the printer before it prints? the mac / windows driver has a username password option in the driver settings, but my driver (cups i guess) has no such option. printer is a konica miniolta c250, thanks for help
<bitmouse1> ﻿so uTorrent won't download into my FAT32 partition, says "access denied"... any ideas?
<bitmouse1> hmm, how do I give myself write permissions now
<Mez|DPC> how do i change the system timezone?
<Valsum> Hey
<qamxfce> hey
<Valsum> a quite stupid question: Thunar allows for file searching, right?
<qamxfce> as far i know : no
<qamxfce> :(
<qamxfce> maybe via plugins, check xfce.org website
<Valsum> what application do you use for file searching then, qamxfce?
<Valsum> I'd want one that allows for spaces in file names
<Myrtti> locate... :-P
<qamxfce> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214059
<qamxfce>  im not searching for files, tbh
<qamxfce> im purist who knows where everything is
<Valsum> Thanks :)
<qamxfce> :-)
<Valsum> BTW Myrtti, nice post at planet ubuntu
<Myrtti> thank you
<Valsum> np
<Mez> how do i change my time/timezone?
<qamxfce> xfce settings manager -> organge
<qamxfce> check calendar prefs
<Myrtti> oh, right, I'm not on my laptop
<Mez> qamxfce, nope - dont have a caledar - just a clock
<qamxfce> in orange preferences
<qamxfce> setting -> settings manager->orange calendar->edit->preferences
<Mez> orange calendar?
<Mez> wtf?
<qamxfce> pick timezone there
<qamxfce> in prefs
 * Mez sighs
<qamxfce> omg
<qamxfce> sorry
<qamxfce> :D
<qamxfce> system->time and date-> unlock
<qamxfce> and change it :D
<qamxfce> lol, sry
<Mez> I' using xubuntu, not ubuntu
<Mez> thats
<Mez> X F C E
<Mez> you know what
<qamxfce> thats a part of xubu defauld installation
<qamxfce> t
<Riotta> hello ;)
<medfly> hey folks
<medfly> i'm on ubuntu and i want to mess around with my speakers... how do i get playback? (so i can hear what i input into the speaker)
<medfly> if thats the word
<medfly> er, xubuntu that :p
<AlexCONRAD> medfly: you want some media player or so ?
<AlexCONRAD> or you could just surf to youtube and get some sound from there
<Myrtti> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp :-P
<Myrtti> krhm
 * medfly is confused..
<medfly> i have a guitar connected to my mic, i want to have playback so i can hear it! :p
<kibibyte> hi
<kibibyte> do you know some svn browser for ubuntu
<medfly> uh.. sudo apt-cache search svn gets some results, pick yer favorite :)
<kibibyte> now we use aptitude
<medfly> well you can search svn there i guess :p
<medfly> the guitar is exactly like a mic, so i just need to get mic playback, and i know theres a way to do it on ordinary ubuntu with gnome-volume-manager orso but i cant get it to work on its own
<jarnos> Firefox 3 can't use all its reserved window space after start when opening session.
<TheSheep> reserved window space?
<anusha> i just started using xubuntu.but on my desktop top panel is missing.can anyone tell me how to get it back
<TheSheep> anusha: press alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel' (without quotes), then press enter
<LetsGo67> How do I open Phobos links in Ubuntu?
<LetsGo67> Phobos ie. iTunes links.
<LetsGo67> How do you open iTunes links in Linux?
<ablomen>  itunes links?..
<LetsGo67> Yes, ie. "phobos.apple.com..."
<ablomen> could you like give me a real link?..
<LetsGo67> http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/browserRedirect?url=itms%253A%252F%252Fphobos.apple.com%252FWebObjects%252FMZStore.woa%252Fwa%252FviewAlbum%253Fi%253D269730045%2526id%253D269730034%2526s%253D143441%2526partnerId%253D30%2526partnerId%253D30%2526siteID%253DAhNPkT3_JHE-iPevN4ZX3sMHpJX0QxW6ng
<LetsGo67> NOT FLOODING!
<ablomen> ah that goes to the itunes store?
<LetsGo67> Yup.
<ablomen> you cant use the itunes store without itunes afaik
<ablomen> so thats a no go
<LetsGo67> Can you open that link in iTunes?
 * ablomen doesnt have itunes
<LetsGo67> IE. can you copy paste?
<LetsGo67> Why does my iPod work in gtkpod but not iTunes for native Windows and Wine?
<cody-somerville> lol
<cody-somerville> LetsGo67, Seriousl?
<Myrtti> most probably
<LetsGo67> Yup.  No joke.  I did the 5 Rs, and still doesn,t work.
<LetsGo67> Rhythmbox is such a cheap rip off of iTunes.
<LetsGo67> No offense.  :)
 * ablomen go's home before he drags himself into a huge discussion
<LetsGo67> Good idea ablomen.
<ablomen> bye
<LetsGo67> Aww I feel bad for myself.
<LetsGo67> n e 1 in la house?
<LetsGo67> WHY DID ABLOMEN LEAVE EVERYONE?
<Myrtti> tut-tut
<LetsGo67> What's up tut-tut Myrtti?
<Myrtti> no caps, please
<Persi_> hi I`d like to set up broadband through wifi, can you help me?
<cody-somerville> Persi_, Certainly.
<Persi_> that`d be cool
<Persi_> wifi itself is installed and connecting properly
<Persi_> now I need a way to set up a new connection just like in windows
<Persi_> pppoeconf doesnt recognize it as an ethernet connection
<Persi_> so I would appreciate any inpit
<cody-somerville> So you're looking to access your broadband connection via the wifi router you've set up?
<Persi_> yep
<Persi_> so...
<Persi_> cody-somerville, are you still digging printed volumes of documentation for me? :)
<cody-somerville> Persi_, :)
<cody-somerville> Persi_, Just use the network manager in the upper right corner
<cody-somerville> Left click and select the network
<Persi_> well yeah that way I can connect to a wifi network
<Persi_> but this is 1st step
<Persi_> after that I need to access  broadband connection through it, which is password protected, unlike wifi connection
<Persi_> there is a special wizard in windows xp that is called sommething like "establish a new internet connection"
<cody-somerville> You do that at the router
<cody-somerville> Your router connects to the modem and authenticates
<Persi_> it works as if it thought that my wifi connection is the same as any other LAN
<cody-somerville> If you've managed to set it up that way, just have it so that your wireless router connects to your modem
<cody-somerville> And then have the wireless router act as the gateway
 * cody-somerville waves.
<steven_> cody i heard you have a tablet
<Persi_> sorry something happened
<cody-somerville> steven_, I do.
<Persi_> so I dont have router
<Persi_> windows does it without the router
<cody-somerville> Persi_, How do you have wireless?
<steven_> cody, which type?
<cody-somerville> steven_, LG LT@)
<cody-somerville> *LT20
<steven_> okay
<steven_> i can't get my pen's erase button to work
<steven_> i have a toshiba portege m205
<Persi_> PCMCIA card that connects to something which may easily be a router which is not accessible to me, hidden in a wall or something
<Persi_> I mean, PCMCIA wifi adapter
<Persi_> that something from the wall sets up a wifi network and so allows me to access broadband
<Persi_> where sets up means acts like server or something, oh I recall its called access point
<Persi_> cody-somerville, so can you help me with this problem?
<cody-somerville> I'm not familiar with that setup, sorry.
<cody-somerville> steven_, pastebin your Xorg.conf?
<steven_> k
<steven_> hold on
<Persi_> ok, thank you
 * Dreifinger ben zo terug ff reloggen, brb relogging
<jokoon> Hello, I installed the xubuntu package (I have ubuntu installed) on my G4 ibook laptop, and when I log in after I selected the xfce session, it just freezes with a pale blue screen
<Odd-rationale> jokoon: try this: press ctrl+alt+f2
<jokoon> I did
<Odd-rationale> do you see a login prompt?
<Odd-rationale> login there
<jokoon> the screen was just black
<jokoon> I tried ctrl alt f1 f2 etc
<Odd-rationale> jokoon: you were not able to login in the console?
<jokoon> noes
<Odd-rationale> jokoon: just black screen?
<jokoon> yes
<jokoon> black like a term
<jokoon> but no text
<Odd-rationale> jokoon: hmm. try a reboot. but don't try to login from the display manager.
<jokoon> ok
<Odd-rationale> then try ctrl+altf2 and see if you can login
<jokoon> I just added the xfce package
<jokoon> meta package
<jokoon> in the repo thing
<jokoon> installed etc
<jokoon> why wasnt it installed ?
<Odd-rationale> jokoon: did you install xfce4 or xubuntu-desktop?
<jokoon> I installed xubuntu desktop
<jokoon> but before
<jokoon> and I just saw that xfce4 wasn't installed
<Odd-rationale> jokoon: were you able to select xfce from the login sessions menu?
<jokoon> yes
<Odd-rationale> jokoon: let me know when you have the console in ctrl+alt+f2 and have a prompt.
<jokoon> okok
<Odd-rationale> then we'll try to get it to work...
<jokoon> I hit apply when I ticked xfce4
<jokoon> i doesnt do anything
<Odd-rationale> jokoon: dont try to login from the display manager yet. try to login to a console first...
<jokoon> okok
<Odd-rationale> jokoon: if there is nothing in ctrl+alt+f2, then try to selet failsafe terminal from the sessions menu.
<jokoon> when the box is green
<jokoon> it means the package is installed ?
<jokoon> I'm gonna reboot
<Odd-rationale> jokoon: ok. let me know when you have a console up and ready...
<Odd-rationale> when jokoon comes back, can someone tell him that i had to go?
<Odd-rationale> tell him that when he get's a console, delete the ~/.cache and ~/.config directories (rm -rf ~/.cache ~/.config) then go back to the login screen, select xfce from the session menu and try logging in again. It should work now...
<gaurdro> sure
<shane_> goodmorning
<shane_> has anyone had any luck running dual monitors with ati radeon1600x pro card yet
<shane_> or does anyone know if i can run ati catalyst in xubuntu without probs
<Myrtti> you've asked in #ubuntu already?
<shane_> no i had try it in kubuntu and had errors
<shane_> i believe the catalyst only works in the kde
<Myrtti> ubuntu, xubuntu and kubuntu are basically the same system as for what the display driver understands
<Myrtti> the guis may differ but the basics under the hood are the same
<shane_> ok in xubuntu it gives option to run apps for kde or gnm
<shane_> does this affect my situation
<Myrtti> shouldn't
<shane_> ok ill search around and see if i can find the catalyst in xubuntu
<v0lksman> hey all...anyone know what command gets called when you suspend a machine?  Suspend works from the "Quit" menu but not when I close the lid of my laptop
<Twinkletoes|W> As xfce is based on GTK, will it run all the gnome stuff?
<Myrtti> prolly yes
 * Twinkletoes|W thanks Myrtti
<Twinkletoes|W> Who the hell would want to use Gnome then?
<MrNaz> if i back up my home directory, will that allow me to set up another xubuntu install with my current settings easily just by restoring the dir ?
<shane_> i lost my sound and when i check it shows it as ther in lspci any sugestions
<Myrtti> MrNaz: yup
<Myrtti> Twinkletoes|W: GNOME has it's perks.
<Twinkletoes|W> Myrtti: I'd like to know which they are, as I keep floating back to xfce after trying
<Twinkletoes|W> (and I don't like brown)
<gaurdro> Twinkletoes|W,  you can run programs written for most WM  in xubuntu,  you just need to install the libraries.  ie qt for any kde program
<MrNaz> Myrtti including my thunderbird email data ?
<Twinkletoes|W> gaurdro: Ah
<Myrtti> MrNaz: including your thunderbird email data
<gaurdro> you can change those colors in preferences.
<MrNaz> coz i want to reinstall xubuntu, because networking is totally broken
<MrNaz> wifi just doesnt work
<Myrtti> I've got the same home I've had in dapper
<Myrtti> I've just backupped it and restored
<Myrtti> same bookmarks, same email settings...
<MrNaz> it did before i tried testing a wired connection, but when i pulled out the eth cable, now the wifi doesnt work at all
<MrNaz> is there a replacement for nm-applet that doesnt suck the rotting remains of dead donkey balls?
<Myrtti> might want to give wifi-radar a chance
<gaurdro> I'm a fan of kde's network manager   knetworkmanager  but it's a bit on the heavy side,  (especially having to install qt etc for it)
<MrNaz> Myrtti ive got that too... was hoping it'd fix whatever is going on
<MrNaz> no go
<Myrtti> MrNaz: well they're both just frontends to the system that handles the hardware
<gaurdro> would you pastebin the output of iwconfig?
<Myrtti> so I wouldn't have expected them to fix the problem
<MrNaz> gaurdro http://rafb.net/p/gKdDHB67.html
<MrNaz> bear in mind that i'm standing on a char with the laptop plugged into the switch with a patch cable, and this whole arrangement is about 7 feet off the ground
<MrNaz> pretty much whats happening, nm-applet reports wireless is on, but doesnt see any networks
<MrNaz> i know they are there, i have another laptop to check
<shane_> anyone able to help find my sound
<MrNaz> shane_ the guys in #alsa are awesome for helping with sound issues
<shane_> MrNaz: TY
<gaurdro> try  "iwconfig wlan0 essid any"    it should allow the front end to do stuff, I've had an issue with the essid goes to "" and it won't connect to anything.
<Volkodav_> I am trying to rename a file with mv file file2 and it does not work
<gaurdro> what error is it giving you Volkodav_
<shane_> ok looking for help with sound in xubuntu
<Volkodav_> tells me fileq2 is not a directory ?
<Volkodav_> looks like it wants to move instead rename
<gaurdro> are you adding a trailing / to the file2?
<Volkodav_> no just rename
<thinkmassive> MrNaz: can you manually connect using iwconfig?
<thinkmassive> and are you using encryption?
<thinkmassive> I often have to connect to my home wireless manually, although sometimes it works on its own
<Volkodav_> This stupid windoze naming files with blanks in it always a pain
<thinkmassive> I think nm-applet must be buggy
<ALPSINC> hello all
<gaurdro> ithat was going to be my next question.  put the file2 in quotes  "this is a filename"
<Volkodav_> ok lemme try
<ALPSINC> my 'start menu' dissappeared (most probally from a mis-read ps faux | grep xfce)
<ALPSINC> (then kill -9 )
<ALPSINC> but how can i get it back
<ALPSINC> the menu on the left
<ALPSINC> got killed... how to bring it back?
<Volkodav_> well I know what the problem is - there are spaces in the name of file1
<Volkodav_> I need to put it some type of brackets
<gaurdro> anytime there's spaces it either needs quotes or you need to escape the spaces  ie " " is "\ "
<gaurdro> and tab complete is your friend
<thinkmassive> example:  this\ is\ a\ file\ with\ spaces.txt == "this is a file with spaces.txt"
<Volkodav_> it worked - thanks guys
<gaurdro> np
<Volkodav_> It's a pain to work with these type of files
<s3a_> how do u add shortcuts to apps in taskbar in xubuntu?
<Myrtti> click the panel with the right mouse button, press "add to panel"
<Odd-rationale> Myrtti: BTW, congrats on your Ubuntu membership! :)
<Myrtti> oh, thank you so much :-) looking what other people have accomplished, I feel like such a minor player in the field, but I guess my input is valuable after all :-)
<Odd-rationale> well, it all adds up :)
<Odd-rationale> s3a_: right-click panel --> add to panel --> launcher
<s3a_> Odd-rationale: then wat?
<Odd-rationale> s3a_: rigth-click the launch and go tp properties.
<s3a_> Odd-rationale: wat do i do in the properties is wat i meant
<Odd-rationale> s3a_: in the command field. put the command you want the launcher to launch
<s3a_> Odd-rationale: ok i got it all right but can i have like an icon and not a lil black sun?
<s3a_> Odd-rationale: basically i made a shortcut for dillo, aqnd i want that cube of dillo to show instead of that small black sun that looks like a gear
<jmikola> can anyone suggest an xubuntu-friendly ssh-add frontend?
<cody-somerville> jmikola, gtk-led-askpass
<jmikola> thanks cody-somerville; what would be the best method of setting the $SSH_ASKPASS env var when the xsession starts?  can i preset it on the "command line" for ssh-add in the autostarted apps menu?
<cody-somerville> jmikola, sure
<cody-somerville> or you might have to create a wrapper script
<jmikola> cody-somerville, got a wrapper working just fine, thanks for the tip
<cody-somerville> jmikola, :)
<thinkmassive> i want to run the libvisual plugins using an external audio source, can I do this with the built-in movie player app?
<thinkmassive> if not, what other apps will use the libvisual plugins?
<JannoTT> xubuntu is da killa?
<Riotta> of course
<Riotta> :P no doubt
<JannoTT> 10% is here. 90% to go :D
<JannoTT> i gotta say from screenshots xfce looks like gnome :/
<thinkmassive> both use gtk
<thinkmassive> you can theme it however you want
<thinkmassive> gnome only has a "look" because of the default theme and window decorations
<maxamillion> JannoTT: the xubuntu default install is rather gnome-ish because the xubuntu team attempts to keep a level of uniformity between it and its parent distro
<maxamillion> JannoTT: for "default" screenshots check www.xfce.org
<JannoTT> oh yeah. xfce default screenshots does not remind gnome at all.
<JannoTT> 56% hope it's way faster then gnome.
<karlukken> Hola
<karlukken> Hi
<karlukken> No puedo cambiar la resolución de la pantalla de inicio
<karlukken> I can't change my login screen resolution
<karlukken> ¿Cómo lo hago?
<karlukken> How can I do it?
<karlukken> Hi
<nikolam> hi
<karlukken> Can you help me? I can't change my Xubuntu login screen resolution
<karlukken> I tried editing xorg.conf, but it's different from the previous versions
<nikolam> i were facing the same problem myself
<karlukken> I googled the problem, but all solutions I found rely on changing xorg.conf
<karlukken> Aha...
<nikolam> I think that only solution is to stick to the resolution it is offering and that suppose to be the first one mentioned on xorg.conf in resolution line
<karlukken> But my xorg.conf doesn't have a resolution line
<karlukken> It's like this:
<karlukken> # xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
<karlukken> #
<karlukken> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<karlukken> # values from the debconf database.
<karlukken> #
<karlukken> # Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
<nikolam> Mine neather. But somehow I managed to get it with something like sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nikolam> and then edit it
<JannoTT> 1minute remaining and there will be new xubuntu user. Hope everything goes well.
<nikolam> if i remember corectly i booted with vesa and i used to use some automated window that start on gdm start failure
<nikolam> I will put my xorg.conf on pastebin if any help
<nikolam> ypu can then copy/paste portions that reffer to you
<nikolam> Here is my xorg.conf : http://paste.ubuntu.com/19994/
<nikolam> JannoTT, Go for it! :)
<JannoTT> it's here! time to burn it and install it.
<karlukken> How did you do that? I mean, pasting your xorg.conf there...
<nikolam> karlukken, Look at the Modes Line, i think that first mode in that line will be the one taht gdm uses to display login screen
<nikolam> wennt to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ , insert your username on irc, and copy/paste text you want, And voila. :)
<karlukken> Alright, did it. Look at my xorg,conf, it doesn't have a modes line: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19997/
<nikolam> of course, mine looked the same upon graphics driver install
<nikolam> That suppose to be default on new X.org server
<tingle_> hello, i would like to try xubuntu as desktop os but im not sure what version to pick i would like to have a stable version
<nikolam> But I couldn`t remember quite how i managed to have modelines in it. I think that automatic program that start in Vga mode when it detected my gdm is crashing, promted me to select driver&monitor and made them for me
<TheSheep> you are supposed to use displayconfig-gtk now
<karlukken> Alright, let me try that, TheSheep...
<nikolam> tingle_, It depends on your machine/memory bu generally i recommend i386 or amd64 alternate xubuntu install cd
<karlukken> To tingle: First, you have to know if your machine is i386, AMD64, powerPC...
<Ven]1> doesnt xubuntu use xinitrc?
<tingle_> nikolam: thanks but thats not really what i ment when i go to xubuntu/download i can choose different releases
<nikolam> TheSheep, tingle_ Just use 8.04 That is LTS(Long Term Service) Version that will be supported 5+years on desktop
<karlukken> The latest stable version is 8.04, Hardy Heron
<karlukken> I think that's what you need
<tingle_> karlukken: ok ill try it thanks
<nikolam> Sorry I wanted tingle_ :)
<tingle_> nikolam: np :)
<tingle_> going to switch now bb and thanks
<karlukken> Well, regards the resolution problem... It seems I am using a generic driver. I'm going to Windows to find out which graphic card I have, so I can tell displayconfig-gtk
<karlukken> Good luck, nikolam
<karlukken> I might be back...
<nikolam> like terminator, huh :)
<karlukken> Ha ha
<nikolam> T-900
<Ven]1> ﻿can i just put stuff into /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc for them to autorun?
<nikolam> Ven]1, You have Settings>Settings manager>Autostarted apps   for that :)
<Ven]1> not apps.. commands
<Ven]1> can i just put in commands into rc.local?
<nikolam> app=command
<Ven]1> true
<Ven]1> brb
<Tsrwedge> I'm attempting to use Xfce, but it seems to hang after the login screen.  Does anyone have any pointers on where to look for possible solutions?  I tried googling "xubuntu hangs after login" and variants, as well as browsing the ubuntu forums, but was unable to find anything relevant.
<Riotta> Tsrwedge: my generic question you got ati ?
<Tsrwedge> nVidia
<Riotta> ok
<Riotta> first of all
<Riotta> what PC you got? and do you installed xfce by yourself apt or it's xubuntu
<Tsrwedge> Toshiba X205-S9810 (laptop), and from Synaptic
<Tsrwedge> via the xubuntu-desktop package
<Riotta> are you running compiz with it ?
<Tsrwedge> Not as far as I know
<Tsrwedge> about 99% sure it's just metacity, but this is in GNOME
<Riotta> well I really don't know I used to install xubuntu-desktop myself on ubuntu machines and it worked
<Tsrwedge> I've never had a successful boot into Xfce
<Riotta> xfce isn't really a problematic window manager gnome has more flaws tbh
<Riotta> hmm
<Riotta> maybe your installation of packages where corrupted or something
<Riotta> maybe it's some not linux based fault
<Tsrwedge> I've removed, cleaned, redownloaded, reinstalled several times
<djouallah> just a word, thanks for xubuntu and wubi ;)
<Tsrwedge> ... which probably wouldn't do a darn thing if I didn't uninstall the xfce* packages too
<JannoTT> im back
<JannoTT> with new os
<JannoTT> how long it took?
<Tsrwedge> let me give that a shot
<JannoTT> ou my god im a idiot
<JannoTT> moved gamma sliders out of position in display settings and there aint any default options
<Tsrwedge> problem solved, thanks for asking the right questions Riotta
<JannoTT> any ideas?
<Riotta> how did you manage to fix?
<Tsrwedge> cycled the xfce packages as well
<Tsrwedge> I was only cycling the xubuntu packages
<JannoTT> someone atleast check whats the default gamma. please
<Tsrwedge> Janno, where is it?
<JannoTT> under display settings
<Riotta> Tsrwedge: I'm glad it's working now
<JannoTT> the place where u can set ur resolution and stuff
<Tsrwedge> haha, where is that JannoTT, I can't seem to find it ><
<JannoTT> applications then settings then settings manager and then display
<Tsrwedge> 1.00
<JannoTT> 1.00 looks kinda bright but okey.
<JannoTT> thanks
<JannoTT> now let's see what xubuntu offers
<Brokunn> Can I ask questions right here?  <--noob
<JannoTT> maybe
<JannoTT> ofcoors u can... c(:
<Brokunn> @.@  Excellent
<Brokunn> I'm trying to install Xubuntu on a Dell Latitude L400 using the alternate CD (since I only have 128 Mb of RAM).  It keeps failing at the same spot in the installation...
<Brokunn> I verified the CD, my RAM, and I use to run Win 2k on the laptop just fine, so I dont think it's hardware.
<Brokunn> Any thoughts/suggestions?
<JannoTT> i know nothing. :D installed xubuntu 20minutes ago first time ever. :D
<Brokunn> Well, you got farther than I did ;)
<JannoTT> pure luck :D
#xubuntu 2008-06-14
<Lzr> Hey Brokunn, you sounded like me yesterday with that problem!
<Lzr> Brokunn: Are you using the Xubuntu alternate version?
<Brokunn> Aye
<Brokunn> I couldnt get the standard one to load properly since I dont have enough RAM, so I'm using the alt  ;)
<Lzr> Mine kept freezing at the same percentage each time, although I did get farther in the install by disabling ACPI in the install options. I grabbed Xubuntu 6.06 LTS instead and upgraded to 8.04 last night
<Brokunn> Oh, is 6.06 LTS an older version?
<Brokunn> And where are the install options?  ;)
<cody-somerville> 8.04 > 6.06
<Lzr> My laptop has 224MB RAM and I still couldn't get the alternate version to work, which claims to install on machines with 64MB RAM.
<Lzr> Yeah, 6.06 is an older version that lets you upgrade directly to 8.04. You can grab it off the Xubuntu site, then follow the directions on there on how to upgrade
<Brokunn> My install is specifically hanging up at the "Select and Install Software" step...  usually at 6%
<Lzr> Same here!
<Lzr> I couldn't find any solutions, but upgrading from 6.06 to 8.04 is better than having nothing installed
<Lzr> Sorry, 6.04
<Lzr> Haha, 6.06.
<Lzr> All these version numbers are making my head spin
<Brokunn> Heh, well thanks for the tip!  I'm going to go get the install right now and give it a try.  Is the 6.04 version an alternate, or just the regular install?
<Lzr> You can get either, I grabbed the alternate just in case
<Lzr> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/6.06.1/release.1/
<Lzr> The US mirrors, for example
<Lzr> And no problem, I spent the past 2 days trying to figure out how to get a non-freezing install.
<Brokunn> Rgr that.  Thanks Lzr  =)
<tcabeen> super basic question if anyone has time.
<R0b0t1> Just wondering, is it pronounced x-ubuntu or zoobuntu.
<R0b0t1> like xylophone
<pottythepisser> !ops
<ubottu> Help! somerville32, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, Gloubiboulga, Nalioth, Seveas, tonyyarusso,  PuMpErNiCkLe, apokryphos or gnomefreak
<hooch> um.. my wife's xubuntu just lost the taskbars/panels
<hooch> i'd know what to look for in gnome, but xfce i'm lost :)
<hooch> any pointers?
<TheSheep> alt+f2, type xfce4-panel
<hooch> cheers
<zoredache> It almost seems like there needs to be a something in xfce that automagically respawns xfce4-panel when it dies...
<Valsum> my panel died often in Gutsy, but doesn't in Hardy
<vecciora> My Ubuntu always run in 1280x960 when my monitor 1280x1240.
<vecciora> Ubuntu, Kubuntu and all were same.
<vecciora> The desktop looks tall.
<lavish> hi all
<lavish> Can you reccomend an app to search for files on xfce? There are catfish and gnome-utils (which includes "gnome-search-tool"), but I don't know which one is better or if there's something else available. Thanks :)
<lavish> *recommend
<JannoTT> hello
<JannoTT> somebody here? :D
<vinnl> Yep
<vinnl> :)
 * Myrtti hides
<vinnl> JannoTT, Myrtti isn't here :P
<JannoTT> How to disable pc speaker. Xubuntu peeps when i start the system(login screen). When i close the system(little before splashscreen).
<vinnl> JannoTT, you mean the beep?
<vinnl> JannoTT, http://www.google.com/search?client=googlet&btnI=Im+Feeling+Lucky&q=disable+system+beep+xubuntu
<JannoTT> beep yes
<vinnl> Then see that google search, I think there are some good solutions there :)
<JannoTT> Blacklisted pc speaker. But this solution feels kinda strange. Why aren't there just a checkbox some where what would make xubuntu not use pc speaker.
<vinnl> I guess it's because the speaker isn't there for nothing...?
<vinnl> ...and because there are many more urgent issues :)
<JannoTT> What is pcm under volume control? :D
<vinnl> Eh? xD
<JannoTT> open volume control
<vinnl> Ehm, where do I find that? :P
<vinnl> Ah, you mean the panel plugin?
<JannoTT> that should work too
<vinnl> Ah, I see, xfce4-mixer
<vinnl> OK, it's open
<JannoTT> wich on controls your sound volume?
<vinnl> Headphone
<JannoTT> oh. :D
<JannoTT> anyways bye.
<jokoon> hello back Odd-rationale
<jokoon> I tried as you told me yesterday
<jokoon> and On the login prompt in graphical mode
<jokoon> I did ctrl alt F2
<jokoon> still black screen
<jokoon> and the failsafe mode worked
<vinnl> jokoon, completely black?
<jokoon> yes
<jokoon> no text
<vinnl> Odd...
<jokoon> vinnl
<jokoon> yay basically the problem is that when I start a xfce session
<jokoon> there is the default bright blue background
<jokoon> with a mouse pointer
<jokoon> and nothing else happens, I can move the pointer
<jokoon> I waited long
<jokoon> basically I have a ubuntu installed
<jokoon> on a apple ibook G4
<vinnl> jokoon, have you tried pressing Alt+F2 then running "xfce4-panel"?
<jokoon> so its a powerpc
<TheSheep> jokoon: can you swithc to console with alt+ctrl+f1, log in and run 'top' to see what processes are running?
<jokoon> no I cant switch to a console
<jokoon> oh
<jokoon> Yes I'll try alt Fé
<jokoon> f2 and xfce panel
<jokoon> but I installed xubuntu-desktop
<jokoon> should it be installed already ?
<vinnl> jokoon, yes, but perhaps it isn't started
<jokoon> shouldn't it start automatically ?
<vinnl> jokoon, it's supposed to, yes :)
<vinnl> jokoon, but you wouldn't be the first where it doesn't happen :)
<jokoon> why so ?
<vinnl> jokoon, I don't know exactly, I believe it was a problem on the livecd for people who didn't have enough memory
<jokoon> ok
<jokoon> the xubuntu livecd ?
<vinnl> jokoon, yeah
<jokoon> xfce is supposed to be lightweight
<jokoon> I have 1gb ram
<TheSheep> 1GB is more than enough
<vinnl> Yeah that isn't the problem, that's way more than enough :)
<jokoon> yes
<jokoon> any way I curse power pc on linux
<jokoon> so slow sometimes
<jokoon> when I open a dir it charges so much cpu
<jokoon> well thanks I'll try that
<JannoTT> Dang. i like xubuntu. So simple and fast.
<vinnl> ^.^
<peter77> how do I set a critical power percentage in xfce?
<peter77> I know in gnome its done in gconf
<peter77> anyone?
<vinnl> Sorry
<TheSheep> with gnome-power-preferences, if you have gnome-power-manager installed
<peter77> TheSheep: gnome-power-manager is installed by default
<peter77> but that does not let me set the percentage
<TheSheep> peter77: it's the same program as in gnome, so it uses teh same settings
<peter77> TheSheep, k I'll just install gconf-editor then :-)
<Lzr> !seen
<ubottu> The seen function has not been operational for a long time.  Use /msg seenserv seen nickname instead.
<JannoTT> rofl no nick/channel named seenserv
<Valsum> :o
<Lzr> hehe JannoTT
<JannoTT> what
<JannoTT> start answering Lzr :D
<Lzr> oh I just read the <JannoTT> rofl no nick/channel named seenserv
<JannoTT> oh. Happens :D
<JannoTT> !seenserv
<JannoTT> !seen
<ubottu> The seen function has not been operational for a long time.  Use /msg seenserv seen nickname instead.
<Lzr> Are you handy in Xunbuntu, sir? I'm trying to solve a problem
<JannoTT> Me? No. :D Installed it yesterday first time. :P
<Lzr> same here!
<Lzr> I've got everything working, even my wireless card, except my CD drive
<JannoTT> cd drive doesn't work? :/
<JannoTT> some exotic cd drive?
<Lzr> It "works", but I am getting an error whenever I insert a disc, even though I can still browse it
<Lzr> I don't remember getting the error yesterday either
<Lzr> Just some drive from a HP notebook
<JannoTT> what the error?
<JannoTT> what's*
<Lzr> Took a screenshot, http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=74031&d=1213457368
<JannoTT> Don't have account. Dang gotta register. :D
<Lzr> Gah, sorry, didn't know. Well, the bright side is you'll probably need to post there in the future, lol
<JannoTT> maybe, maybe not :D
<JannoTT> got acc.
<JannoTT> can you show your fstab?
<JannoTT> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Lzr> Sure, one sec man
<Lzr> What's the easiest way to copy/paste the fstab contents?
<JannoTT> use some random text editor
<JannoTT> mousepad maybe... very fast
<Lzr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20168
<Lzr> Ah, sweet service
<JannoTT> how can you live without floppy device? :D
<Lzr> I haven't used a floppy in years
<JannoTT> comp restart. one sec.
<Lzr> Between flashdrives and CDs, my floppy drive can RIP
<JannoTT> :/
<JannoTT> i can use your line with no errors
<ieuan> I'm running xubuntu, and wondering how I can set a timer on gnome-screenshot like I can with ubuntu
<ieuan> anyone able to help??
<cody-somerville> Ho
<cody-somerville> erm...
<JannoTT> download gnome-utils from synaptic. Inside there is gnome-screenshot.
<TheSheep> JannoTT: he's gone, attention span of a mayfly
<JannoTT> oh
<JannoTT> dang :D
<anusha> how to use webcam in pidgin
<JannoTT> omg. can't open fake drive made by wine.
<cody-somerville> lol
<cody-somerville> anusha, you can not
<cody-somerville> anusha, You'll have to use a different client
<JannoTT> The URL "~/.wine/drive_c" is not supported. Thats soo cool
<anusha> how to use a different client
<JannoTT> Rofl. Renaiming self extracting zip from exe to zip makes it easly unpackable. Thats so sweet. No need for wine.
<anusha> how to use a different client in using webcam.what do u mean by that .can u explain me in brief.
<TheSheep> anusha: you can use ekiga, for example
<TheSheep> you have to install it though
<djouallah_> how to change proxy setting in xubuntu,
<neonkevo> hello, linux n00b here. was hoping maybe someone can give me a hand with my xubuntu install and my nic
<shane_> hello can i install nimbus in xubuntu
<TheSheep> what's nimbus?
<shane_> a theme
<TheSheep> what kind of theme?
<neonkevo> shane: i installed it yesterday, it works
<neonkevo> search around for the debian packages
<neonkevo> the only problem with it is that it does not replace the xfce mouse icon on the task pane
<shane_> but it gets the sweet graphics look
<neonkevo> at least, it didn't replace it for me
<shane_> how is it spelled i tryed searching it the way i spelled and its wrong
<TheSheep> neonkevo: you can replace that icon manually
<shane_> TheSheep: search it its an awsome looking desktop theme
<TheSheep> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Nimbus+(Ubuntu+and+Debian)?content=54755
<TheSheep> this one?
<neonkevo> TheSheep: i haven't messed with it that much but i think i did see the icon somewhere
<neonkevo> yes, thats the theme
 * TheSheep isn ot impressed
<neonkevo> IMO, the theme isnt that great. it just looks a bit cleaner
<TheSheep> xubuntu's default, Murrina Storm, is pretty clean
<TheSheep> I like jmak's themes though
<neonkevo> colors were a little too dreary for me. i found something a little brighter
<shane_> http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Nimbus+theme?content=79571&PHPSESSID=932b029
<shane_> theres the the link
<TheSheep> not jimc, jimmac's :)
<neonkevo> give it a shot shane, you might like it
 * TheSheep is using murrina gilouche duo now
<neonkevo> anyone around that can help me with a nic issue?
<neonkevo> I'll have to try that theme TheSheep. looks like it would look good with the default tango theme
<shane_> the only thing i got for  jimmac is a mouse
<TheSheep> neonkevo: it looks good with the old tangerine
<neonkevo> I'll check it out as soon as i can jump on the net with this xubuntu box
<neonkevo> can't get my nic to work with xubuntu
<neonkevo> its an old smc nic
<SuPeRhOmEm> someone knows if for a pc with k6-II 500mhz processor, the 386 compiled kernel runs better?
<Riotta> SuPeRhOmEm: yes
<Riotta> if you will compile yourself it will run a lot better than default one
<Riotta> on that spec
<SuPeRhOmEm> Riotta, I was thinking about install the "linux-386" metapackage, I'm not good with kernel compilations
<SuPeRhOmEm> but if the 386 is better than the generic version, i'm on it :)
<Riotta> you are talking about older version of *ubuntu ? than 8.04
<Riotta> cause in 8.04 there isn't such thing
<SuPeRhOmEm> oh really? i'm using gutsy, upgraded from feisty
<Riotta> like 386 compiled kernel
<Riotta> in gutsy should be
<Riotta> but hardy haven't got
<SuPeRhOmEm> oh my...
<SuPeRhOmEm> can't believe it
<Riotta> compiling kernel isn't so hard
<Riotta> and you have it optimised good for your machine
<SuPeRhOmEm> well... but the drivers are a bit hard to compile
<SuPeRhOmEm> my computer is really old.. all onboard with a pc-chips motherboard
<SuPeRhOmEm> it was a miracle to set xubuntu running on it
<Riotta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Riotta> how much ram it got ?
<SuPeRhOmEm> 512mb
<Riotta> well it's more than minimum for xubuntu
<Riotta> :D
<Riotta> which target is 192mb
<SuPeRhOmEm> but the cpu load is almost all the time 100%
<Riotta> I think it's kernel fault If you would compile it you can pick from configuration list exact processor type
<Riotta> AMD K6 2
<SuPeRhOmEm> yep!
<SuPeRhOmEm> I heard about a program that helps you to compile a new kernel, omni- something, do u know that?
<Riotta> I would encourage you to compile kernel by yourself and disable drivers which you don't need
<Riotta> cause default ubuntu kernel has many modules compiled to be VERY compatible
<Riotta> :P
<Riotta> didn't heard about it
<SuPeRhOmEm> well, i'll try to recompile it.. i really need a performance improvement :)
<Riotta> also I can recommend you disabling unwanted/uneeded daemons
<Riotta> in /etc/init.d you have plenty of files which executable right
<Riotta> if you will took that right that daemon whouldn't be loaded at next boot
<Riotta> it will save you some memory/cpu cycles
<SuPeRhOmEm> I have already did it, but it wasn't enough
<Riotta> kk
<SuPeRhOmEm> do u think it's better to upgrade to hardy before compiling a new kernel?
<Riotta> well it depends on you
<jokoon> Odd-rationale TheSheep I still have a problem with xfce : it doesnt start, I tried alt f2, doesn't display anything, no terminal either...
<jokoon> please help
<Riotta> newer distribution = newer versions of packages. fixes, new features
<jokoon> my power can't stand gnome
<jokoon> I really need xfce
<Riotta> jokoon: did you installed xubuntu by apt-get or you install it from scratch from cd?
<jokoon> from apt-get
<Riotta> did you installed xfc or xubuntu-desktop metapackage ?
<jokoon> the xubuntu metapackage
<Riotta> ok
<Riotta> I would recommend you uninstall ubuntu base and install xubuntu-desktop again (if you don't need gnome)
<Riotta> I will give you a command :D
<Riotta> for cleaning this mess
<Riotta> probably somepackage corupted or something
<jokoon> will it keep my gnome settings ?
<shane_> nimbus doesnt feature the full efects in xubuntu?
<Riotta> yes
<Riotta> settings will be fine
<shane_> its diff then the site previews
<Riotta> jokoon: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19643/
<Riotta> it's one big command
<Riotta> jokoon: but wait
<Riotta> your can also
<Riotta> try to see if you have set correct shortcut keys
<jokoon> yes ?
<jokoon> hum
<Riotta> Applications -> Settings -> keyboard
<jokoon> why ?
<Riotta> then shortcuts
<jokoon> when I do alt f2 ?
<Riotta> and check
<Riotta> if you have alt+f2 set correctly
<jokoon> or when I do ctrl alt F2 to hae a term ?
<jokoon> my problem is that when I start a xfce session, I have a bright blue background
<jokoon> with the cursor
<jokoon> but nothing else
<Riotta> ah
<Riotta> so I woud recommend you the first step
<jokoon> nothing lighter ?
<Riotta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19643/
<Riotta> probably some package
<jokoon> yesyes I have it
<Riotta> have been coruppted while you were downloading it
<Riotta> and this is the cause
<Riotta> don't be afraid on your settings
<Riotta> all your settings are stored in your home dir
<Riotta> and it will be not touched
<jokoon> corrupted ? why isn't there some hash setting with apt get
<jokoon> hash check
<jokoon> I mean
<jokoon> it is going some long wait
<Riotta> well it could be a memory fault
<Riotta> it happens
<jokoon> I also experience a lot crashes with firefox
<jokoon> b5 or rc
<jokoon> when I have gmail open
<Riotta> i remember one guy yesterday that had similar problem to you
<jokoon> when I close the gmail tab
<Riotta> with xfce
<jokoon> and did he find a solution ?
<Riotta> and he just didn't installed it cleanly somehow
<jokoon> ok
<Riotta> so when he installed it properly it worked
<jokoon> but I'm removing all gnome package ?
<Riotta> yeah all except those not used by xfce
<Riotta> and without settings ofc
<jokoon> so xfce will work
<jokoon> if not I won't have gnome : (
<jokoon> but only only xfce
<Riotta> yeah
<jokoon> and the yesterday guy had a powerpc ?
<Riotta> it uses few gnome programs tho
<Riotta> nope x86
<jokoon> ...
<jokoon> but all binaries are different
<Riotta> yeah
<jokoon> maybe its a ppc specific problem
<Riotta> it can be ppc specific problem but I don;t think so
<jokoon> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<jokoon> do I remove them ?
<jokoon> Riotta ?
<jokoon> Do i just start a xfce session ?
<jokoon> Riotta : (
<zoredache> jokoon: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Riotta> yes ?
<Riotta> sorry I was playing a game :d
<Riotta> autoremove and autoclean
<jokoon> and then ?
<jokoon> just logout and start a xfce session
<jokoon> ?
<shane_> #ubuntu-offtopic
<jokoon> great
<RandyboY> What program can encode and burn avi to svcd?
<shane_> hey can i get konversation to stay in panel when i close it like i had in kubuntu
<shane_> why is it when i right click on a aplication it starts and doesnt give me options
<shane_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20212/
<jokoon> thanks it works
<jokoon> love to youuuu
<shane_> can someone take a look at this and tell me why my right click doesnt open options it just opens the app
<jokoon> whats is the shortcut command to put to start a terminal windows ?
<TheSheep> jokoon: xfce4-terminal
<jokoon> ty
<TheSheep> shane_: looks good, where are you clicking exactly?
<Riotta> jokoon: it worked ?
<jokoon> and can I set the positions of minimize, maximize etc buttons ?
<jokoon> Riotta : yes, thanks
<jokoon> definilely faster and easier to use
<Riotta> cool, I'm glad
<jokoon> more compact
<Riotta> yeah
<Riotta> it have got all what you need
<Riotta> nothing less nothing more
<djouallah> where to configure gdm, i like to autologin
<shane_> TheSheep: in aplications im trying to get konversation to go in pannel so when i close it it will stay open
<TheSheep> shane_: I don't knwo about kde apps, but it should be somewhere in the program's settings
<jokoon> Riotta Is there a setting somewhere so I can choose the position of button on the drag bar ?ike the menu button, minimize, close, maximize buttons ?
<Riotta> djouallah: sudo gdmsetup
<shane_> TheSheep: ok is there a better irc that will go best with xfce
<Riotta> jokoon: I don't think so
<djouallah> Riotta, thanks
<jokoon> : (
<Riotta> you mean the title bar ?
<djouallah> btw, i was expecting it to be in the menu
<Riotta> themes ?
<TheSheep> shane_: xchat or pidgin, I think, but I like irssi best
<Riotta> or you mean...
<TheSheep> shane_: but irssi is a text-mode application
<Riotta> jokoon: what exactly you wanna to achive ?:)
<shane_> TheSheep: ok also is there a msn chat nockoff in xfce
<TheSheep> djouallah: it is, in settings->login window
<TheSheep> shane_: pidgin should handle msn
<djouallah> TheSheep, me silly
<shane_> TheSheep: yah i dont like pidgin at all i have kmess now
<TheSheep> shane_: you could search in synaptic for msn
<jokoon> Riotta in gnome you can can set the buttons positions with some string in gconf-editor metacity stuff, you just change to close,minimize;maximize,menu
<TheSheep> shane_: I'm sure you will find several ones
<shane_> TheSheep: ok
<jokoon> for example I want the close button at the left, not at the right, mac os "style"
<TheSheep> jokoon: you can set it in wm settings, just drag the buttons
<Riotta> ah I don't think so you can change theme of the window borders only
<jokoon> TheSheep not these buttons the one at each top of the window, the drag bar
<TheSheep> jokoon: go to settings, setting manager, window manager
<TheSheep> jokoon: on the right you can see two frames with buttons
<TheSheep> jokoon: drag them around
<jokoon> oh yes
<jokoon> I thought that was menu buttons like generic save etc
<TheSheep> the icons are not very intuitive
<TheSheep> I guess they should take them from the theme
<slow-motion> hi
<JannoTT> Good night everyone. Time to get some sleep. :)
<Volkodav> anybody installed opera 9.5 yet?
<Volkodav> I have 9.5 beta 2 and 9.5 will not install saying there is later version installed ?
<shane_> in xubuntu what is best to use synaptic or add/remove i want to keep things in the xfce as much as posible will one find the best for xubuntu better than the other
<slow-motion> n8
<shane_> #xubuntu-offtopic
<shane_> hey where do i find my cd/dvd in xubuntu lol i cant find it
<shane_> im steppin away for a min but if someone could tell me where id be thankfull
#xubuntu 2008-06-15
<Stroganoff> shane_ /media/cdrom
<Stroganoff> i see what you are up to, shane_
<yukonho> Hi - does anyone know where I can look up information on a kernel module?
<shane_> Stroganoff: i see what you are up to?
<shane_> Stroganoff: it is not there i have 2 cd file's and 2 floppy files but my cd/dvd isnt in any of them its working if i put a cd in and open amarok it will find it but its not listed,what is the terminal comand to see what i have for hardware in my system
<shane_> Stroganoff: if you meen by all the changes iv done yah ive used almost all linux in the last few weeks and i thank everyone thats helped me make the transition and ween myself off billys tit
<Stroganoff> do you want to rip the audio cd to mp3?
<Stroganoff> sudo apt-get install sound-juicer
<Stroganoff> don't use VBR ^^
<Teslanaut> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to configure xubuntu Hardy Heron on my uncle's Gateway MX3225
<jmhealey> hell all
<jmhealey> hell o al
<jmhealey> he lloall
<jmhealey> dammit hello all
<Gabe_G23> Hey everyone, I'm having a problem with my computer's resolution, it is currently 1280 x 800, and I want it to be 1280 x 768, can anyone help?
<jmhealey> hello
<jmhealey> what distro are you running?
<Gabe_G23> Xubuntu
<jmhealey> i would rerun x configurator, let me find the actual command
<jmhealey> question: are you certain your monitor and vid card support that resolution?
<Gabe_G23> Not sure, is there anyway I can check? I'm new to Xubuntu
<Gabe_G23> I've tried the ubuntuforum, they told me to run a command, but my resolution was not on the lits.
<Gabe_G23> list*
<jmhealey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jmhealey> run through that, and put and X in the box for that resolution
<Gabe_G23> 1280 x 768?
<jmhealey> yes
<jmhealey> do you know how to ctrl-alt-F1?
<Gabe_G23> Yes.
<Gabe_G23> I've used Ubuntu before. Just not Xubuntu
<jmhealey> ok.  ctrl-alt-f1, then sudo /etc/inet.d/gmd stop
<Gabe_G23> What will that do?
<jmhealey> then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   to reconfigure your X-org server
<Gabe_G23> Okay, so from what I can tell
<jmhealey> oops, i made a mistake above, the command is /etc/inet.d/gdm stop   !!!
<Gabe_G23> sudo /etc/inet.d/gmd stop will stop X-org, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will reconfigure it.
<jmhealey> yes, but fix my gmd mistype, service is gdm, not gmd, sorry
<Gabe_G23> and not sudo?
<jmhealey> you are right, you want to kill gdm  then run the reconfigure
<jmhealey> no, you'll have to sudo
<jmhealey> xubuntu rocks, by the way, i just switched from gnome
<jmhealey> its worth 'fixin'
<Gabe_G23> :)
<jmhealey> hey, what problem is the res difference causing?
<Gabe_G23> I just can't see the screen
<Gabe_G23> The top
<Gabe_G23> Just a little bit
<jmhealey> what if you hit the auto configure on your monitor?
<Gabe_G23> ?
<jmhealey> every monitor i've seen lately has a setting to 'auto center' the screen
<Gabe_G23> This computer is pretty old. :|
<jmhealey> ok. is it a CRT?
<jmhealey> old stuff is a great match for xubuntu or puppy linux or DSL
<jmhealey> thanks to linux, old hardware always has value : )
<Gabe_G23> CRT?
<jmhealey> cathode ray tube, the old monitor, not a flat panel
<Gabe_G23> It's widescreen, it's PRETTY new, but not new enough to have an auto-center.
<DIL> hey all
<DIL> i have a linksys pcmcia card but no internet connection i dont see an network manger icon anywhere
 * DIL this joint is jumpin
<jmhealey> do you have a good wired connection?
<jmhealey> DIL;  install wicd from sourceforge
<jmhealey> wicd works the best for network management, IMO
<DIL> no unfortunately it is an old machine trying a rj45 pcmcia card now
<jmhealey> you could probably download a .deb and put it on a flash drive or something.
<DIL> what would i download? wicd
<jmhealey> are you on xubuntu
<DIL> this connection is ubuntu
<DIL> itried a usb linksys rausbo and system freezes it does not see the other linksys card pcmcia
<DIL> so i would need a solution for the bmc4318 drivers
<jmhealey> sounds like ndiswrapper
<jmhealey> i set that up a few years ago, not since.  are you familiar with it
<Gabe_G23> jmhealey: I'm back.
<Gabe_G23> jmhealey: When I chose 1280 x 768 it stayed at a black screen.
<Gabe_G23> [22:01]	<jmhealey>	every monitor i've seen lately has a setting to 'auto center' the screen
<Gabe_G23> Where is this setting?
<DIL> yes but hated messing with it after a couple upgardes i had to reconfigure so went out and got a net gear card - i have this old computerr and dont want to throe away a $50.00 card
<jmhealey> Gabe_G23: the 'auto center' if it has it is in a different place in the monitor menu for eveyr monitor i've seen, it seems
<jmhealey> push some monitor buttons and see what happens
<jmhealey> DIL how old it is
<DIL> it is a gateway solo 9000 it looks like i have to get my googlefu on
<jmhealey> yeah google knows all
<jmhealey> DIL, have you tried puppy linux?  I know a guy who swears by it for the oldies hardware
<DIL> yea i think it runs on ram
<DIL> i think i have a solution though thanks for your assitsance
<jmhealey> ok
<jmhealey> bye
<Demios> anyone available?
<crimsun> at quarter past one?  sheesh.
<crimsun> ;)
<Demios> >_>
<Demios> been fiddling with distros all day and i settled on xbu
<Demios> i am having a slight problem though
<Demios> i'd like to be able to mount my ntfs drives
<crimsun> so you really want to be using ntfs3g
<crimsun> (packagewise, it's "ntfs-3g")
<Demios> i see
<Demios> i found it odd that i could mount them on the live cd but no on the install is all.
<Demios> thanks
<Demios> do i have ton config the drives in anyway to make them mountable? I'd like to not break my xp install
<Demios> ton=to
<jmhealey_> barroooooop
<Volkodav> anybody installed opera 9.5 yet?
<jmhealey_> gello all
<jmhealey_> is anyone here? i'm crzy
<siggjen>   good
<jmhealey_> helo
<jmhealey_> i heard if it rains, the internet can get wet and it slow packets down, is this true?
<jmhealey_> soggy packets?
<siggjen> it might be so, i've seen in especially when using wimax
<GnuSense> Hardy  xubuntu seems quite nice but there doesn't seem to be any way to browse for samba shares from Thunar, or am I missing something?  What do folks use, Linneighborhood?
<Myrtti> GnuSense: I'm old fashioned, I know what I want to use over samba, and mount it sith smbfs.
<GnuSense> I can do that, too, I certainly mount my normal server shares with fstab and can figure out how to mount with mount, but sometimes its nice to have a GUI, too.  Is there a xfce equivalent to browsing with SSH like the fish:// stuff in KDE, etc.?
<GnuSense> Also, it seems like a couple of hundred MB of open-office stuff are installed in xubuntu, which is odd, considering that OO itself is nowhere to be found.  Will I hose my system if I whack that stuff?
<kamsing> hi
<kamsing> is it possible to install xubuntu without running the live CD?
<GnuSense> You can use the alternate install CD, I believe, even install over a network.
<GnuSense> One last  request, I don't see any way to suspend or hibernate, any options with that?
<applegate> Why not anyone in this channel?
<TheSheep> applegate: Why would?
<linux_master> Hello there. Nice to meet you again.
<TheSheep> nice to meet you too
<linux_master> Do you use any of Xubuntu series? Try that. It's very nice.
<TheSheep> I will have to try it one day, thanks
<linux_master> Actually, it build to use with laptop.
<Saint___0> Anyone use the reg ubuntu?
<TuniX12> hello
<linux_master> Hello there
<TuniX12> linux_master: why do u sugget to to ckeck this channel?
<TheSheep> ah, plumber at least!
<TheSheep> TuniX12: please check this channel, tehre's a leak in the boiler room
<linux_master> because this channel is "clear"
<linux_master> there're no such boiler in this channel
<TuniX12> ah
<linux_master> better check the #kubuntu
<TuniX12> ok
<clementis> hello, I tried to install all necessery packages for dvdrip. cdrecord. cdrdao and, mkisofs are not included in the official repository of xubuntu. Instead of cdrecord wodim is used in Hardy. Could I use this cdrecord fork instead? Where do I get the other packages? Any alternatives?
<David-A> clementis: wodim tries to be compatible with cdrecord. When I converted from cdre.. to wod.. I had to change my scripts in a few places. Not much trouble.
<clementis> David-A: So I try to install wodim and hopeit is compatible with cdrecord. Where do I find cdrdao and mkisofs?
<clementis> ﻿So I try to install wodim and hopeit is compatible with cdrecord. Where do I find cdrdao and mkisofs?
<TheSheep> !info cdrdao
<ubottu> cdrdao (source: cdrdao): records CDs in Disk-At-Once (DAO) mode. In component main, is extra. Version 1:1.2.2-8ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 423 kB, installed size 1152 kB
<David-A> clementis; in xubuntu 7.10 cdrdao and mkisofs seems to be in the repositories. Are they not there in 8.04?
<Riotta> anyone here using "getlibs" ?
<Riotta> for 64bit systems
<Paladine> hey how do I change the number of virtual desktops in xubuntu please?
<vinnl> Paladine, Applications->Settings->Workspaces settings
<Paladine> what applet does that launch (I am not using the default panel)
<vinnl> Paladine, not an applet, just an application to change the number of workspaces
<vinnl> Paladine, unless you're using Compiz?
<Paladine> yeah can you tell me the name of the binary
<Paladine> yes I am in compiz
<vinnl> Paladine, ah, then you'll want to edit Compiz' settings
<Paladine> and using awn panel
<vinnl> Have you installed the Compiz settings manager?
<Paladine> yup
<vinnl> Let me see what you had to edit then...
<Paladine> I got it thanks
<vinnl> Ah OK :)
<Paladine> under general>desktop size
<vinnl> Yep
<Paladine> just switch to xubuntu last night after using ubuntu for almost 3 years
<Paladine> seems quite nice so far
<vinnl> Good :)
<Paladine> http://www.paladine.org.uk/images/Screenshot.png  <- much better :)
<TheSheep> awn?
<TheSheep> didn't it have some trouble with xfwm4?
<Paladine> seems to be working ok here, hasn't crashed yet
<vinnl> Not if Compiz is running ^.^
<Paladine> there is a graphical anamology on the shutdown button when the dock updates (app opens or closes) which causes a white block to flash up but it is bearable
<TheSheep> Paladine: it's not about crashing, it's about not being able to swicth between workspaces
<Paladine> workspace switching was fine
<Paladine> although I just reduced workspaces to 1 since I have 1920x1200 screen
<Paladine> but I did test the workspace switcher applet beofre I did that and it worked fine
<TheSheep> I mean switching to an app on a different workspace with the icons
<TheSheep> nevermind, if it works for you, it's great
<Paladine> I never tried that, but I was able to put focus onto the apps I had on this workspace by clicking on them in the switcher
<TheSheep> vinnl: btw, awn doesn't require compiz on xubuntu
<vinnl> TheSheep, no, just a compositing manager, right?
<TheSheep> vinnl: but xfwm4 does compositing, so it's ok
<vinnl> TheSheep, but he (or she? Paladine?) mentioned he/she was running Compiz :)
<Paladine> he :)
<vinnl> So the trouble with xfwm4 wouldn't apply :)
<TheSheep> tehre is no gender on irc ;)
<TheSheep> vinnl: true
<vinnl> Hehe, ok, "it mentioned it was running Compiz" :P
<Paladine> its a shame the awn mail applet only supports 1 mailbox
<RainCT> Hi
<vinnl> Hey
<RainCT> can someone tell me what output the following command gives on XFCE?   python -c "import os; print os.environ['DESKTOP_SESSION']"
<vinnl> Sure, wait a sec
<vinnl> That sort of opens a new terminal window
<vinnl> Hmm, and I suppose "default" isn't it either?
<TheSheep> RainCT: xfce4
<RainCT> thanks
<clementis> David-A: I'm back again! No, cdrdao and mkisofs are not in the repository of Hardy!
<crimsun> clementis: sure they are
<crimsun> clementis: see the cdrdao and genisoimage packages, respectively
<David-A> clementis: then I dont know... (Oh crims know...)
<jeezze> hey, whats the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<clementis> crimsun: you're right! cdrdao is in the repository! But mkisofs and cdrecord arn't!
<vinnl> !xfce | jeezze
<ubottu> jeezze: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<crimsun> clementis: yes they are, but don't look for those specific package names.  mkisofs is in genisoimage; cdrecord is in wodim.
<shane_> anyone in here know how to set up bittorrent all i get is a file that asks me to open metafile
<vinnl> shane_, which version of Xubuntu are you using?
<crimsun> clementis: the functionality is identical despite the differing package names in Ubuntu/Debian.
<shane_> hardy 8.04
<vinnl> shane_, do you have a .torrent file?
<shane_> i dont think so
<vinnl> shane_, so what do you want to do with BitTorrent?
<clementis> crimsun: thank you! I installed these packages. hope dvdrip works! I'm back later! su
<shane_> is it not the pnp app
<shane_> p2p
<vinnl> shane_, no, BitTorrent is a way of downloading large files, you download a single file which tells your computer how to get the rest
<vinnl> shane_, I suppose you used an application to find .torrent files before
<vinnl> shane_, which applications did you use previously to use BitTorrent?
<shane_> yes i had ktorrent and limewire but im sick of the kiddie porn in lime and ktorrent isnt workin for me now
<vinnl> Right, limewire isn't BitTorrent
<vinnl> shane_, you're just looking for a p2p app?
<shane_> yah a clean one
<vinnl> shane_, ehm, there's gtk-gnutella, there's Frostwire which is similar to Limewire
<vinnl> shane_, of course, I should add that you should not use it to download stuff you don't own :)
<shane_> i tried frostwire and all i get was the icon nothin happened with it and i changed the file from dos and still nothin
<vinnl> shane_, how did you install it?
<shane_> download from there site
<shane_> it was the linux app and i also followed there instructions on how to fix because when they built the files they where on a win system and it was all in dos so i changed that
<vinnl> shane_, OK, then I suppose you can try gtk-gnutella
<shane_> vinnl: i just put gtk on and it seems to work
<vinnl> shane_, cool :)
<JDLSpeedy> im trying to install xubuntu on a 500Mhz laptop with 512MB of ram, when i enter on Install Xubuntu it stops at 3% of loading kernel, how can i fix this?
<vinnl> JDLSpeedy, perhaps you could give the alternate installer a try
<JDLSpeedy> vinnl: i'll try that, thanks
<Valsum> yup, I think that with 500 Mhz best option is to install with alternate CD. You won't face any problems running Xubuntu later.
<David-A> JDLSpeedy: did you give it a couple of minutes or did it stop for ever?
<JDLSpeedy> been at 3% for about 5 minutes now, so my guessing it stopped
<David-A> JDLSpeedy: yea, if you are booting from disk. I know when booting from CD or installing there are steps that takes some minutes of seemless inactivity on my 933MHz.
<slimjimflim> anybody know if there's a dev packge for qt4.4 for ubuntu gutsy yet?
<clementis> HI, my cd device is not auto-detected. If I insert a music cd nothing happens! Musicplayer: audacious
<clementis> My fstab entry:
<clementis> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660    user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<clementis> Same with dvd!
<David-A> clementis: when I put in a music cd it starts Totem. My fstab line: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0       0
<David-A> clementis: maybe it can be something in the setting menues, which i can not find right now, just a hunch
<clementis> David-A: If I insert a data cd/dvd (auto) mounting is no problem. I have no hd* in /dev. I use scd0. If I try to mount a music cd with: sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /media/cd I'll get the following error: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0
<David-A> clementis: music cd is not iso9660
<clementis> Totem says: Location not found
<clementis> David-A: which fs has a music cd?
<David-A> clementis: my /dev/hdc may be because i have an old computer with (parallel) ata cables.
<David-A> clementis: i dont remember, i dont think it is seen as an fs at all. what if you google or wiki cdda?
<clementis> David-A: you may be right with the fs, but normally music cd and movie dvd's start automatically. On my last ubuntu 6.06 installation it was like this.
<David-A> clementis: yes thats normal. I can not find any obvious setting for it in settings or system>services. sorry.
<clementis> David-A: Anyway, thank you!
<djouallah> please can u tell me how xubuntu handle proxy connection, i am connected using a proxy, and even when i change the setting for konqueror and xchat to use a direct connection it always default to proxy, i am not complain here, i just want to understand
<szemy> hi there:)
<szemy> finaly here
<szemy> i do have a little problem maybe one can help
<szemy> i was triing to set up some users with restricted bash aka rbash, but ended up typing sudo rbash
<szemy> so now i cant even log in beacause it says no permission to cd /home
<szemy> the /ect/passwd lists me as a bash user
<szemy> anyone idea?
<szemy> ?
<David-A> szemy: ctrl-D ?
<szemy> but i cannot log in
<szemy> you mean before that
<szemy> ?
<szemy> someone?
<David-A> szemy: are you still in sudo rbash? it is not in a terminal window in a gui desktop but a consol login?
<szemy> i tried to restart the computer
<szemy> somehow it got stuck in rbash
<David-A> did you arrive to a login screen?
<szemy> yes
<szemy> but it already fails to load some klog or whatever due to permissions...
<szemy> ii can start it up in recovery mode or whatever its name is
<David-A> or fail safe mode in the session menu in the login screen
<szemy> yes that works
<szemy> but what next?
<David-A> did you change the shell for your normal login? you say /ect/passwd looks ok?
<szemy> yes it does
<David-A> can you see where the "sudo rbash" you typed ended up? was it in a settings gui or on the command line?
<szemy> it was command line
<David-A> as an argument to a command line settings command or directly at the command line prompt?
<szemy> my desktop suddeny crashed and than i rebooted
<szemy> in bash in a x session
<szemy> if i understand youre question correctly
<David-A> if you just typed sudo rbash at the command prompt it should not have any effect now when that shell process is no more.
<szemy> the two pannels on the top and bottom crashed and the icons on my desktop displayed a red X, so i thought i~d  better reboot it
<szemy> well that is true
<szemy> :)
<David-A> maybe you did some other changes about the same time?
<szemy> maybe when i set up user permission for the new users i messed up something
<David-A> what tools did you use to change permissions?
<szemy> i could try give / recursivly everyone permission to r w and execute
<szemy> bash
<David-A> "/ recursivly" thats sounds heavy. maybe could make things worse. lets backtrack in small steps.
<szemy> ok
<David-A> what command in bash did you use to change permissions for the new user?
<szemy> chmod
<David-A> ok. chmod what?
<szemy> well...
<szemy> chmod -R a  dont remember
<szemy> i know i changed my home directory so that everyone except me had no permissions whatsoever
<szemy> or at least that was my intention
<David-A> could it be chmod -R <some_rights> <some_directory> where some_directory was NOT /home/<new_user> ?
<szemy> could be , but i dont think i was that! tired:)
<szemy> so what if i removed all the permissions with the
<szemy> =
<szemy> flag
<szemy> from my home directory
<David-A> if you used "sudo chmod ..." or "sudo -s" and "chmod", then sudo says it logs the commands. maybe we can find the log and see what you did?
<szemy> where are the logs?
<David-A> i dont know yet. man sudo says syslog, which would be /var/log/syslog but i dont find my sudo commands in my syslog so i dont know.
<szemy> there are only logs from the startup
<szemy> i found an example of the problem:
<David-A> maybe we can use bash command history. did you perform the chmod as your normal user or as root (via sudo or sudo -s)?
<szemy> open /var/run/avahi-daemon//pid : Permission denied
<szemy> i think chmod requires root
<David-A> chmod can be used by a normal user to change files that the user owns. how did you use chmod?
<szemy> sudo chmod
<David-A> ok, try "history | grep chmod" (without the "quotes"), then you should see the command.
<szemy> well thanks
<David-A> what does it say?
<szemy> i have to reboot couse i use livecd
<David-A> no
<szemy> ?
<David-A> lets do this instead:
<David-A> from a terminal in the live cd you can look at the history on the hard disk.
<David-A> the hard disk has a name like /dev/hda2 or /dev/sda3 and may be mounted as /media/hda2 or /disk/sda3 or somthing. can you see anything like that on the desktop or when you issue a "mount" command (without arguments)?
<szemy> the command you said returns 13 history ...
<szemy> yes yes
<szemy> i can access my hd
<David-A> so whats it called?
<szemy> i looked at the syslog but it only containes startup items
<szemy> mnt/hda3
<David-A> (if you look at /var/log/syslog it is only events from the live cd session. if the chmod is in a syslog it is on a syslog on the harddisk. also history command in a live cd session has no history from when you chmod-ed when booted on the harddisk.)
<David-A> (but we might find them on the harddisk)
<David-A> can you do "cd /mnt/hda3/home/<your_name>" ?
<szemy> the syslog on the hd has only items from a bootup process
<szemy> yes
<szemy> in a root shell
<David-A> does "grep chmod .bash_history" say anything?
<szemy> nope
<David-A> shize
<David-A> maybe if you were root when you did chmod: do "cd /mnt/hda3/root" and "grep chmod .bash_history" ?
<szemy> yes
<szemy> man chmod
<szemy> chmod -arR /home/szemy
<szemy> man chmod
<szemy> chmod a + r -R /home/szemy
<David-A> interesting
<szemy> chmod -R a + r /home/szemy
<szemy> chmod -R a+r /home/szemy
<szemy> last one:
<szemy> chmod -R a=rwxX /home/
<szemy> the last ones are already me triing to repaire...
<David-A> I am sure hundreds of chatters are peeking at our conversation and laufing. any suggestions?
<szemy> :)
<szemy> me newbe with root permissions>)
<David-A> let me see the man page what capital X is doing...
<szemy> something with folders if i remember right
<David-A> well, you seem to have given everyone rather liberal permissions to yours and other users files. should not normally cause problems to login. just very exposed to bad users or bad user mode  code.
<szemy> that was my last chance to repaire things
<szemy> could be group permissions?
<David-A> what does the perm look like right now? "cd /mnt/hda3/home/szemy" and "ls -l"
<szemy> rwxrwxrwx
<David-A> or maybe "ls -al" and paste back a few representative examples
<szemy> and for folders + d
<David-A> so actually -rwxrwxrwx for normal files
<szemy> -rwxrwxrwx    1   1000     1000          5136 May 19 05:42  hazi.pdf
<David-A> I assume 1000 is the first non-root user, which should be szemy, then owner seems ok.
<szemy> thats right
<szemy> in syslog it even says faild to initialize dbus
<szemy> i dont no what i did wrong but it seems to me that it was pretty severe
<David-A> no, I can not imagine how this cause login problems, but you should restore permissions on your files for safety reasons. we dont know what the perm bits was before, so we may just remove "world" write access for now. ok?
<szemy> ok
<AkShell> si
<AkShell> hi
<AkShell> can u give me some advice for a good music player in xubuntu ?
<szemy> vlc
<szemy> playes everything
<David-A> to restore the last command as root after a normal boot: chmod -R o-w /home/  or from the live cd: chmod -R o-w /mnt/hda3/home/  (you may take notes if you want and do later it when you feel steady at hands)
<szemy> q
<szemy> i
<szemy> hu
<szemy> hi
<szemy> q
<Myrtti> szemy: get the cat off the keyboard
<szemy> sorry
<David-A> AkShell: I use xmms a lot, becaues i am familiar with it, and with winamp. it is not very modern now. especially about international character sets and such.
<Myrtti> szemy: was it a cat?
<szemy> yes
<Myrtti> LOL
<Myrtti> :-D
<szemy> :)
<AkShell> VLC isnt very efficient as a playlist manager...
<szemy> do you know where are the permissions for groups
<szemy> but it playes everything out of the box
<AkShell> i used rhythmbox alot when i was still in ubuntu
<szemy> i think ill have to reinstall
<szemy> :(
<David-A> szemy: your current group permissions may not be what they originaly was, but i dont think the difference matters much, functional-wise or safety-wise.
<szemy> not safety but startupwise?
<David-A> szemy: normally a program complains if permissions are to low. do you think a program will look at permissions lf they allow to much and complain then? it can do what it want and chould work, right?
<szemy> yes but:
<szemy> from syslog
<szemy> :
<szemy> Found user avahi (uid 108) and group avahi (gid 117)
<szemy> successfully dropped root privileges
<David-A> szemy: if you want to mimic my group permissions on home: (live cd) chmod g-w /mnt/hda3/home (or booted) chmod g-w /home
<szemy> open(/var/run/avahi//pid):permission denied
<szemy> before me messing up, avahi started fine...
<szemy> dont know what it is for, but it did
<David-A> are you booted or live cd now?
<szemy> live cd
<David-A> but "open(/var/run/avahi//pid):permission denied" was when you was booted?
<szemy> it is in the syslog and i assume it is after i messed up and tried to reboot
<szemy> soory i have to go now
<szemy> thank you very much
<szemy> bye
<David-A> I have a user avahi that runs a process avahi-daemon. there is a file /var/run/avahi-daemon/pid. maybe we can compare permissions even thou the names are not exactly the same?
<whileimhere> hi. Each time I start up XFCE it requests a password to my keyring. Is there any way to make it remember this?
<PsynoKhi0> good morning/afternoon/evening
<PsynoKhi0> anyone got a clue about what's going on here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12824/
<aestetix> Question.... I installed 8.04 on a Thinkpad T60. Does it support a resolution above 1024?
<aestetix> I tried changing xorg.conf, but xubuntu reset all my changes when I logged back in.
<PsynoKhi0> it might be running in failsafe vesa
<aestetix> Where would I see that?
<aestetix> Also
<aestetix> when I tried running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it let me change some stuff with keyboard mapping, but past that didn't even ask about screen resolution.
<PsynoKhi0> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<aestetix> What am I looking for?
<aestetix> I don't see "failsafe" or "vesa" in it
<PsynoKhi0> you're lokking for modules that correspond to your video card
<PsynoKhi0> looking*
<PsynoKhi0> e.g. in a terminal:
<PsynoKhi0> grep module /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<aestetix> well
<aestetix> it's loading the module
<aestetix> "intel" for my intel video card
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<PsynoKhi0> what resolution is it you're after?
<aestetix> 1280 ideally
<aestetix> anything above 1024
<Chikubu> i have a dialup modem driver that when i dpkg -i it,  it complies the driver from source, the problem is i have 162 updates that need to be applied... if the update fails as dialup does, sometimes the modem driver is REMOVED!, reinstalling the driver fix it or it won't recompile, the error message is similar to can't find the headers.....how can i IDENTIFY which updates would interfere with compiling the modem driver, or not remove the modem driver and down
<PsynoKhi0> aestetix on the T60s LCD or external screen?
<aestetix> LCD
<Chikubu> i think this happens when i try to update the linux kerns or headers, would that break the compiler if it was half way thru an update?
<Chikubu> i have to reinstall from cd to get the drivers to work again, should i just not update?
<Chikubu> nm think i see now
<PsynoKhi0> aestetix: what's your maximum resolution on that laptop?
#xubuntu 2009-06-08
<robert__> I'm sorry, my computer crashed. The video card came unseated, heh. Fixed it, though.
<robert__> I'm Procrasticus. Cursed thing, I told it to set my name to that, and it didn't.
<robert__> Okay, I think I'm in the clear now. Thanks for the help, cody-somerville. See you later.
<newfie_rich> hey all, Can anyone lead me to a good support page to set up dial up Internet, I am one step up from a newbie
<Joelito> does anyone know how to develop plugins for listen
<OvernightPR> Anyone out there able to help with some problems that I've been having with critical libxfcemixer errors preventing xfce4 panel from loading?
<cody-somerville> OvernightPR, What version of Xubuntu are you running?
<OvernightPR> cody-somerville the latest, I think. I should probably check.
<OvernightPR> :">
<OvernightPR> 9.04, yes.
<OvernightPR> Would you like the actual error messages?
<OvernightPR> I can't find anything when I search for 'em.
<cody-somerville> OvernightPR, The actual error would be appreciated, yes.
<OvernightPR> I get 3.
<OvernightPR> In ordeer:
<cody-somerville> Please pastebin them
<cody-somerville> don't paste them here
<OvernightPR> Will do.
<OvernightPR> But let me start at the beginning.
<OvernightPR> Xubuntu loads, but xfce4 panel does not.
<OvernightPR> If I right click the desktop, I get a menu. When I load terminal and run xfce4-panel from the default directory, I get...
<OvernightPR> (one second while I paste in pastebin)
<OvernightPR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/190598/
<OvernightPR> Howdy, procrasticus
<Procrasticus> Hi there
<Procrasticus> How's it going?
<OvernightPR> Okay.
<OvernightPR> You a xubuntu expert type, or are you here looking for help?
<Procrasticus> Oh, definitely not an expert. I came here because I had to check my conversation log from earlier and because I'm unfamiliar with IRC this was the fastest way to do it
<Procrasticus> I got the information I needed, then discovered it would do me no good.
<Procrasticus> *You* a xubuntu expert type?
<OvernightPR> Heh. No. I'm hoping for one to wander by, 'coz I need some help.
<Procrasticus> Well I'm sorry to hear that, for both our sakes.
<Procrasticus> You fresh in from Windows too?
<OvernightPR> Not quite.
<OvernightPR> Been using xubuntu on my netbook for a while.
<OvernightPR> Call me slightly smarter than dumb.
<OvernightPR> :D
<OvernightPR> My Google Fu gets me through many things.
<OvernightPR> But I had a sudden error message crop up on my wife's netbook with no discernible cause and I can't track it down.
<OvernightPR> So I thought I'd ask for help. But *man* is it dead in here today.
<Procrasticus> Yeah, I've been here off and on over the last few days, it never seems to be busy. Everytime I saw someone who was trying to help, it was just one person. Never any more than that.
<OvernightPR> I had one guy who asked some questions about my issue named cody-somerville, but he's been silent this last half hour and more.
<Procrasticus> Was being aided by cody-somerville earlier today, but that's it. I don't know how there can be fifty-five users in a room that's so quiet.
<cody-somerville> Its usually quite a bit more active during European and North American working hours
<Procrasticus> Oh, you too, then. Yeah, good guy. Kinda slow to respond, but I just assumed he was busy with something.
<OvernightPR> I think that most of 'em are probably people with always-on connections at work.
<OvernightPR> ...and, as I was about to say, are likely home for the evening/
<OvernightPR> I'd figured cody got busy with real life. :D
<cody-somerville> :]
<Procrasticus> Hadn't considered that. Makes sense.
<cody-somerville> When you run xfce4-panel from the terminal, does it start and just show those errors or does it fail to start all together?
<OvernightPR> Actually, xfce4-panel starts and runs perfectly, as far as I can tell except for the audio mixer. As long as I don't type anything else in that terminal window or close it.
<OvernightPR> I am perplexed, I say.
<cody-somerville> OvernightPR, Lets try this
<cody-somerville> OvernightPR, Login, open your terminal, and then run this: xfce4-panel &
<cody-somerville> The & will background the process.
<cody-somerville> Then logout and when you do be sure the "Save session for future logins" checkbox is checked
<OvernightPR> Hm. running that in the background should minimize the terminal window, right?
<OvernightPR> Window didn't minimize. And it didn't prompt to save.
<OvernightPR> ...on the bright side, though, the panel did display when I logged back in.
<OvernightPR> And the terminal remains open.
<cody-somerville> & wouldn't make the terminal minimize
<OvernightPR> Well then. That's not puzzling, is it? :P
<OvernightPR> Anyhoo: That seems to be a somewhat hacky solution, since the audio mixer is still non-functional. Any other ideas, cody?
<cody-somerville> OvernightPR, The mixer not working seems to be a separate issue
<cody-somerville> OvernightPR, The panel issue is resolved, correct?
<OvernightPR> Perhaps?
<OvernightPR> Let me try shutting down the terminal completely and logging the computer out and in.
<OvernightPR> One second here
<OvernightPR> Brilliant!
<OvernightPR> Looks like that worked.
<OvernightPR> Thanks.
<owen1> i get "failed to execute child process" when trying to run a script i created in ~/bin. it's an executable and ~/bin is in $PATH. when running from terminal it's working. any ideas?
<owen1> it fail from xfrun4
<owen1> but works from terminal.
<OvernightPR> owen1:
<OvernightPR> Sounds like your problem is not Xubuntu specific. I'd ask the folks at #ubuntu, because that's a livlier forum at the moment.
<owen1> OvernightPR: but xfrun4 is in xubuntu. is it exist in ubuntu?
<OvernightPR> Ah. One sec.
<owen1> this is the alt+F2 application launcher.
<OvernightPR> What version of xfrun4 is that?
<OvernightPR> 4.4.1-1?
<owen1> dpkg -l | grep xfrun4 ?
<owen1> how to find the version?
<OvernightPR> You could use dpkg, yeah.
<OvernightPR> --info, I believe
<OvernightPR> --version, sorry
<OvernightPR> BTW, dpkg --help will help you with that.
<owen1> dpkg -l | grep xfr    shows nothing
<OvernightPR> Let's start with this, then: you running Xubuntu 9.04?
<owen1> OvernightPR: yes
<OvernightPR> So you should be running xfrun 4.6.0-1 unless you changed anything, which means you don't have the bug I was thinking about.
<owen1> but i don't see xfrun in dpkg..
<OvernightPR> It's part of xfce.
<OvernightPR> Included therein.
<OvernightPR> Well...
<OvernightPR> xfce4-utils.
<OvernightPR> Which is what you need to look at in dpkg.
<OvernightPR> Xfrun is part of that package.
<owen1>  4.6.0-1ubuntu2
<OvernightPR> Yeah. That's the current one.
<OvernightPR> The only thing I could think off of the top of my head was that bug I knew of in 4.4.1-1.
<OvernightPR> Which you don't have.
<OvernightPR> Sorry I can't be of any more help; I don't really do a lot of scripting.
<OvernightPR> If you check back in during normal working hours in the US, you'll find a lot more response in this chat room,
<owen1> it used to work untill i had backed up my home, deleted it and brought the backup back to home.
<owen1> i thought it's permission isuue, but i guess it's not.
<owen1> thanks for the help
<knome> ehm
<SiDi> knome, i feel stupid
<Slonkie> I'm having trouble upgrading grub.. i'm trying to run the grub-install - but what more do i need? It asks for a command and a device
<handjob> Hi all. I've got this problem : i am using 8.04 and when i mark text in abiword the marked place is all grey and i don't see any letters. They don't knew anything about it on abi irc chat and i hardly found one post on xubantu mentioned the same condition unfortunatly with no solution.help?
<SiDi> Hi. What version of Xubuntu / Abiword ? Mind uploading a screenshot, please ? What graphics card do you have ? Do you use compiz or the compositor ?
<handjob> hi SiDi i will do as you say but before i do so i have another question : is there some 'build in' software in xubutu that will let me take screenshot or do i have to instale some?
<SiDi> There is a screenshot taking application
<Slonkie> Applications -> Accesories -> sceenshot
<SiDi> just press your "print screen" key and it should work
<handjob> thank you gentleman
<handjob> are you positive about that? I don't see anything like it in the Accesories.
<Slonkie> It's in 9.04
<SiDi> handjob, what version of Xubuntu do you use, please ?
<handjob> oh. i am using 8.04.
<handjob> abiword 2.4.6
<handjob> nvidia gf 5200
<handjob> properity drivers
<handjob> no compiz
<handjob> w8 i will install scrot if it's in the repo.
<SiDi> its xfce4-screenshooter
<SiDi> !info xfce4-screenshooter hardy
<ubottu> Package xfce4-screenshooter does not exist in hardy
<SiDi> hmkay :/
<handjob> ; /
<handjob> ok i will have screenshot in a minute.
<handjob> ok here it is -> http://g.imagehost.org/view/0793/lawz
<SiDi> does it do it also with the default xubuntu theme ?
<handjob> yes changing theme was attemp to solve it.
<Slonkie> I've tried to add Arch to my xubuntu grub, but it returns error 15. would anyone be able to see if i typed it in wrongly in menu.lst? My menu.lst looks like this: http://pastebin.com/m388fab50
<SiDi> Slonkie, sudo fdisk -l too please
<SiDi> handjob, i know this may sound stupid, but are you sure the font colour is black and the background colour is white (in the abiword settings) ?
<Slonkie> http://pastebin.com/m5553f7da
<SiDi> Slonkie, sda2 is arch ?
<Slonkie> Yes
<SiDi> and are you sure about the kernel image's name in your menu.lst ?
<Slonkie> Yes. those i copied from my Arch Grub.
<SiDi> ls /media/your_mount_point_to_sda2/boot/ please :p
<SiDi> change root=/dev/byuuid by /dev/sda2
<Slonkie> grub  kernel26-fallback.img  kernel26.img  System.map26  vmlinuz26
<Slonkie> so i get root=dev/sda2 ro, SiDi ?
<handjob> SiDi: black as malevitch's square and white as supreme race (joking)
<SiDi> Slonkie, yeh
<SiDi> handjob, not a very funny joke, though
<Slonkie> That should fix it, SiDi ?
<SiDi> Slonkie, dunno, boot and see :p
<SiDi> handjob, please report a bug here : http://bugzilla.abisource.com/ apparently its not reported yet
<Slonkie> heh okay, imma try now :) brb
<handjob> k.o.
<handjob> thx for your time
<Slonkie> that diden't help SiDi :( According to the wiki one have to update the grub to get ext4 support.. Do you know how to do this?
<SiDi> Slonkie, jaunty's grub supports ext4
<Slonkie> but does the grub update when i update from 8.10 -> 9.04?
<SiDi> hm
<SiDi> possibly not :)
<Breetai> Hi all, How do you get the shoutcast stations to show up in the Listen Media Player?
<mikubuntu> having probs with cd/dvd writer ... trying to burn 9.04, but at the end of burn, it stays interminably in the 'finishing write' state ... i interrupted at that point and tried to boot from that disk; machine says 'searching for boot grub' but then boots from hdd.  yes, i set bios to boot from cd first.
<Niob> Hello everyone!
<Niob> I've looked through the xubuntu wiki and the instructions on the site, yet I can't find any info on how to upgrade from Xubuntu 7.10
<Niob> there's only a note that 'if you have 8.10 or newer you can upgrade...'
<Niob> I already have new 9.04 CD, would it be OK to try to boot from it and install it on the 7.10?
<Niob> I'm asking because I'm rather new on the linux field... oh, I don't mind losing my current installation
<zoredache> you should be able to upgrade from 7.10 -> 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.04
<Niob> all right, I've found some info on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes#From%207.10%20or%206.06%20LTS%20to%208.04%20LTS
<zoredache> you could also just backup your home directory and the configuration, and then reinstall
<Niob> it says: 'or simply do a clean/fresh install of 8.04 LTS (Hardy)'
<Niob> what should I do to make a clean install?
<Niob> do I need to format the partition or what? :D
<Niob> guess it's just a stupid habit from Windows ;D
<zoredache> making a backup of data and configuration is the most important...  Formatting is probably a good idea, or else you would have lots of orphaned files
<Niob> I don't want to get through 8.04 and all the rest
<Niob> I haven't used my linux for a long time, that's why I don't need to backup
<Niob> erm... is it possible to format via booting LiveCD?
<Niob> I guess there is a way apart from 'format C:'...
<Niob> oh, I have altenate CD and it's a dual-boot with Win98 if it matters
<Slonkie> hmm i can't seem to figure out how to update grub :/ anyone?
<TheSheep> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Niob> oh, please, guys, I know it's not supported anymore, that's why I want to upgrade it :] I hope it's not too difficult
<Niob> and thanks zoredache for a hint
<Niob> umm.. I smell fresh xubuntu is already burned, maybe I can figure it out by myself... formatting can't be too difficult :]
<Niob> just one important detail - should I do anything with LILO?
<moodog> Evening :)
<Niob> suppose I format or wipe or annihilate or whatever my previous-unsupported-xubuntu-that-noone-knows-how-to-uprade-anymore...
<Niob> what's to become of my LILO? :D
<Niob> evening
<Slonkie> I don't see any info on updating it, TheSheep :(
<TheSheep> Slonkie: what do you mean by updating?
<Slonkie> According to the wiki, the grub that comes with 8.10 doesn't support ext4. And i need ext4 support - which means i have to update it
<TheSheep> well, if you don't know how to do that, you probably shouldn't mess with it but install 9.04 instead
<Niob> I really thought you guys would be more helpful
<Slonkie> I have 9.04
<Slonkie> but i updatet from 8.10
<TheSheep> Slonkie: what's the problem exactly? you get any errors?
<Slonkie> I get Error 15 - File not found when trying to boot into my Arch which in on a ext4 partition
<TheSheep> Slonkie: try grub-install from your 9.04
<Slonkie> Usage: grub-install [OPTION] install_device
<Slonkie> what option would that be?
<TheSheep> no option, just the device
<TheSheep> /dev/sda or whatever you use
<Slonkie> say this xubuntu is installed in sda3.. it would be /dev/sda3/ ?
<Slonkie> that gives me "/dev/sda3/: Not found or not a block device."
<Slonkie> oh
<Slonkie> without the last /
<TheSheep> /dev/sda
<TheSheep> not sda3
<TheSheep> the boot record is on /dev/sda
<Slonkie> all right
<Slonkie> but my menu from /boot/grub/menu.lst still is the right one?
<TheSheep> yes
<Slonkie> cool
<Slonkie> now im gonna see if it works :)!
<Slonkiie> Thanks TheSheep! :-)
<Niob> if anyone is interested, I booted LiveCD, deleted both the partition and the swap-partition and installed the new xubuntu vai guided partitioning... creating the same partitions pattern as before
<Niob> *via
<Niob> wonder if deleting was even needed
<MalfermitaKodo> hi
<MalfermitaKodo> has something been changed from 8.04 to 9.04 which makes a bitmap font, I installed no longer work?
<Rafik> Niob> there was no need.. you would simply have to check "format partition" when installing
<Niob> thank you, Rafik
<Rafik> yw
<tyler609> hi
<tyler609> could someone help me out?
<mnemoc> hi, any idea why (on 9.04) a cat /proc/modules may lock? ^_^
<tyler609> my windows crashed with an "unmountable boot volume", so im trying to install xubuntu, but whenever i click "install xubuntu" on the boot menu, nothing happens
<tyler609> anyone know why that might happen?
<tyler609> >_>
<tyler609> <_<
<tyler609> x_x
 * mnemoc choses to reboot and stop the hassle
<tyler609> eh...guess not then
<tyler609> im doomed!
<tyler609> doomed for all eternity with nothing but a blue error screen!
<tyler609> wont someone hear my plight!
<palin> what that
<palin> what your plight. :)
<palin> tyler609...
<tyler609> lol, well my windows recently crashed with an unmountable boot volume (again), so im trying to install xubuntu, but when i click the install button it just goes to a black screen
<palin> have you fix the harddrive?
<palin> problem
<tyler609> i figured it was just a problem with my windows os
<palin> nope that, more likely a hardware
<tyler609> cause ive fixed it before with a windows disc
<tyler609> that sucks, crap
<palin> down load gparted : http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php see if see your harddrive
<palin> and run dft : http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm
<tyler609> whats dft?
<palin> that will test your harddrive and ide or sata controller
<palin> drive fittness test
<tyler609> cool thanks
<palin> both good cd's to have in repair kit
<palin> np
<palin> if both of thempast. and it still goes blank try the alternate installer CD.
<palin> it does not boot to a desktop. it run it trhough dialog or like old 8 bit dos windows
<palin> afk
<cjones_> how could i set up a samba server to stream music and such to my ps3
<mikubuntu> having probs with cd/dvd writer ... trying to burn 9.04, but at the end of burn, it stays interminably in the 'finishing write' state ... i interrupted at that point and tried to boot from that disk; machine says 'searching for boot grub' but then boots from hdd.  yes, i set bios to boot from cd first.
<mikubuntu> anybody had such a problem with burning?  never happened before, i have burnd lots of iso's with it
<palin> mikubuntu : download virtualbox http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads and see if it will boot off the iso.
<palin> you may have a problem with a bad iso file
<palin> if the ISO is good try a different cd burning program. but I do not think it the program
<palin> cjones : samba is a windows networking server for linux. it will create file share that windows will see. if you are looking for a media server. look at vlc
<palin> icebox
<palin> there are plenty more search apt-get
<palin> icecast sorry
<Niob> Now I really need your help, I've just installed the new xubuntu and it swapped my already neatly configured LILO with GRUB, but it appears that it doesn't recognize my Win98
<Niob> so instead of boot menu xubuntu boots up... gosh
<Niob> I'd be really grateful if it can be easily reconfigured, otherwise I'd have to boot from LiveCD, delete xubuntu partitions to the smithereens & hope that Win98 runds again :|
<Niob> which definiteley isn't the very best solution, is it
<cody-somerville> Niob, run update-grub
<Niob> thank you so much for the quick answer, I'm getting desperate here ;)
<Niob> erm... my mouse doesn't seem to work
<tyler609> hmmm, when i hit the default button on gparted it stopped in a line a of code
<tyler609> i assume thats bad... O.o
<Niob> I think I already had such problem previously... *looking on the net*
<Niob> linux really isn't that easy
<tyler609> hey palin you still there?
<palin> yep
<tyler609> when i went to boot up the gparted, i clicked the button, it did a few things and just stopped with a whole bunch of code running down my screen
<palin> what did dft say
<tyler609> havnt tried that yet, guess i will
<Niob> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206467: I totally agree with you, this issue should be fixed ASAP, otherwise this will keep newbies (like me) away from linux.
<Niob> that's a good quote :]
<Niob> @cody-somerville: still, I guess I can run update-grub
<palin> if gparted fail mounting your harddrive. does not look good :( but see what dft give you
<tyler609> yeah i figured
<mikubuntu> palin, i don't understand what virtualbox is or how it will help ...
<mikubuntu> having probs with cd/dvd writer ... trying to burn 9.04, but at the end of burn, it stays interminably in the 'finishing write' state ... i interrupted at that point and tried to boot from that disk; machine says 'searching for boot grub' but then boots from hdd.  yes, i set bios to boot from cd first.
<mikubuntu> if you see the prob is that the writer doesn't seem to complete the burn; it locks up in the 'finishing write' stage
<palin> It is a virtual machine software smaller download. it will let you boot off th iso and see if the iso is good. also good for testing, if that your thing. you can try a differnt cdr software xfburn  is a good one
<tyler609> lol, militant atheist
<Niob> I'm hopeless... just another of my brilliant questions - if I run 'gksudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and I get an empty file does it mean I'm done in?
<Niob> I remind that I'm trying to get my com mouse to working
<dvdm> what is the the sound applet called ?
<dvdm> on xubuntu 9.04 that is
<Slonkie> Mixer?
<Niob> OK, I had enough of linux, sorry for bothering you
<Niob> I can't get my mouse to work, not to mention problems with GRUB
<Niob> for me 7.10 was much easier, at least 'sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf' worked
<Niob> 'It's a real shame that Ubuntu cannot accomplish that.' https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/9068
<cody-somerville> Try using a serial mouse with Windows Vista
<Niob> still, I was hoping I could get some help with reconfiguring it, as when I was trying, I got to a dead end (empty xorg.conf)
<Niob> especially when it worked with 7.10
<Niob> and Vista wouldn't work on Pentium C300@450 & 192 MB RAM :D
<Niob> still, it doesn't leave a noobie without working mouse & devastated booting men :|
<Niob> still, reading bugfix log can be quite educational...
<Niob> I'd like to know why xorg.conf doesn't work... and it does bugger me why 65 people here don't know
<zoredache> it is likely that at least 80-90% of those 65 people are afk
<edoceo> How do I set my hosts domainname on Xubuntu?  My machine is 'helium' but I want it to be 'helium.office.edoceo.com'
<zoredache> edoceo: update your /etc/hosts file
<edoceo> To point to myself?
<Niob> OK zoredache, I'm tired of it for today, will try later, but I do doubt I'd be able to get on with it without experts help
<zoredache> the first entry that matches one of your systems ip address is what you want to change
<edoceo> How wil that work when I'm on DHCP and my IP will change?
<Niob> good night
<edoceo> On my gentoo system there is a file /etc/conf.d/domainname that I can use to set my domain and it persists regardless of my IP
<zoredache> what do you need to set your domain name for?
<zoredache> perhaps with some context I can point you the correct direction
<edoceo> So it matches the config of other hosts all in 'office.edoceo.com' - short name searches, etc
<zoredache> edoceo: if your dhcp server is setup correctly it should already be pushing the domain name that is used for searching...
<edoceo> It does .....
<edoceo> Oh! here's the issue someone has overwritten my config....grrrrrr
<Niob> I'm really sorry to ask for your assistance again, yet I'm worried that if I delete the linux partition via LiveCD I'd be left with not working GRUB and no option to boot Win98
<Niob> do I need to rewrite something in the MBR?
<Niob> as now, after a clean install of Xubuntu 9.04 GRUB doesn't see my Win98
<Niob> as LILO did on 7.10
<Niob> and update-grub didn't solve the problem
<Niob> as somebody suggested
<zoredache> Niob: do you have a windows 98 install cd?  You should be able to boot off it and get a dos prompt.  Once you do run 'fdisk /mbr'
<Niob> OK, thanks. Is deleting the partition from LiveCD the best option to get rid of it?
<Niob> maybe I can swich to LILO and solve the problem?
<zoredache> Niob: I would fix the boot-loader before you delete the partition.
<Niob> but fixing it via fdisk would make my linux dead, right?
<zoredache> yeah
<Niob> I'm reading this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=504778
<Niob> maybe editing grub conf could help...
<Niob> still, I have bad experience from ediing conf files :/
<zoredache> Niob: what do youw ant?
<zoredache> want?
<Niob> to make GRUB see my Win98 so I could Dualboot
<zoredache> oh
<Niob> OR to get rid of linux and stay with Win98 where I can use a mouse ;D
<Niob> or rather THE old & rubbish mouse unsupported by new linux
<Niob> thanks to you I can do the second, now working on the 1st
<Niob> @zoredache: VICTORY! I manually edited my boot-loader :]
<Niob> now I don't have to delete linux
<Niob> still, I have to get mouse to work
<Niob> and, surprise, surprise, I double-checked it (it's not my rig) - and it seems it's not serial but the ols ps/2 mouse
<Niob> mdetect says: intellimaouse, psaux
<Niob> or something ;|
<Niob> I'll get back to it later, thanks again for help
<dereke> i have a problem with my touchpad on my laptop, can any one assist me?
<TheSheep> ask a question
<dereke> well the touchpad gets disabled when i plug in external speakers on the headphone jack
<dereke> but there is no problem if i use headphones
<TheSheep> anything suspicious in dmesg?
<dereke> what do i have to do? plug the speakers and write dmesg on the terminal?
<TheSheep> dmesg | tail
<TheSheep> it's pretty long, tail will give you the last 10 lines
<dereke> ok give me a sec
<dereke> i get 10 lines of this "[ 8463.570392] APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)"
<dereke> anyone?
#xubuntu 2009-06-09
<rsarson> hello everyone!  can anyone tell me why the "users" command lists me as a user more than once?
<mikubuntu> installed virtualbox, but it doesn't seem to appear anywhere in the menus
<bernie_> is there any way I can use SUDO without putting in my password all the time?
<cody-somerville> bernie_, it remembers your password for about 15 minutes
<cody-somerville> bernie_, but it is possible to configure it to not require your password or not require your password for certain commands.
<bernie_> that is what i want
<bernie_> do you know which file to manipulate for that
<cody-somerville> bernie_, yup. Modify the last line of /etc/sudoers which should read "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" to "%admin ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL".
<bernie_> u rock
<marybuntu> ok, time to show my ignorance.  i don't know how to back up my files from thunar onto a usb.  i have the usb mounted, and i opened thunar and tried to click and drag 'desktop' onto the usb icon on the desktop, but it doesn't copy.  what step am i missing?
<TheSheep> marybuntu: are you sure the usb is not set to read-only?
<Mike_lifeguard> to restart X in gnome, you can do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" -- what would be equivalent be in xubuntu?
<TheSheep> same
<TheSheep> except that if you do it from within X, it might not live long enough to bring it back
<TheSheep> so better do it from one of the virtual consoles
<Mike_lifeguard> yes, I'll note that as well...
<Mike_lifeguard> thanks
<marybuntu> TheSheep: sorry, i was away. how do i tell?  it just indicates that it is mounted.
<TheSheep> marybuntu: right-click inside it, select properties and see if you have write access to it
<marybuntu> TheSheep: k, lemme check
<marybuntu> TheSheep: under permissions it says the 'permissions of disk could not be determined'
<TheSheep> marybuntu: does that usb key have a switch for ro/rw ?
<marybuntu> ummm, you mean a physical switch?  never knew they had such a thing.  do i have to unmount it to take it out?  incidentally, it seems to have copied three pictures totalling 1.6 MB when i tried to copy the whole desktop.
<TheSheep> you have to unmount it before removing if you have written or deleted anything on it
<TheSheep> it's safe to always unmount it though
<marybuntu> i just lookd at an identical flash and it has no physical switch on it
<TheSheep> you should be able to copy files onto it then :/
<marybuntu> yes, i *should* huh, but i'm going to have to be smarter than the machine to accomplish that.  there's the rub.
<TheSheep> it's easy to be smarter than a piece of metal :)
<marybuntu> evrythings easy when you know how. :(
<marybuntu> soooOOOOoooo, what do i do now ...  i want to upgrade this machine to 9.04 for mom, for some reason it's gotten sluggish over the last few months
<TheSheep> system monitor should show you what programs are using the cpu
<TheSheep> and/or memory
<marybuntu> ya, i'm going to install a more minimal number of programs and stuff on the new version.  i've bogged firefox down with too many addons, and you can really feel it
<marybuntu> but, what to do about transferring my files to the usb?  any other suggestions?
<TheSheep> marybuntu: if you type 'mount' in a terminal, you should see if it's mounted read-only or rw
<marybuntu> or even burn them to cd, there's really not that much on there; i just have never saved stuff before
<marybuntu> ok, opening terminal
<marybuntu> can i past the output here?  just about 10 lines.  or should i use pasteubuntu?
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<marybuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/191336/
<TheSheep> it's rw
<TheSheep> th last entry
<marybuntu> so, then, i'm just not doing the procedure properly then
<TheSheep> is there enough free space on it to fit your wdesktop?
<TheSheep> *desktop
<marybuntu> ya, its a new 2gb, plenty of space
<TheSheep> what if you drag single files?
<marybuntu> um, hadn't tried that.  just drag one by one?
<TheSheep> try with one to see if it copies at all
<TheSheep> also, if you right-click on a directory and select properties, it will count the total space taken by it, maybe it's slightly over those 2GB?
<marybuntu> and let me get this straight.  i just drag the file from thunar window over to the '2 gb Media' icon on the desktop, right?
<marybuntu> i'll check that, but i'm sure its not that large.  i go check now.
<TheSheep> I usually open the icon in a second thunar window
<TheSheep> and drag from one window to the other
<TheSheep> but what you describe should work too
<marybuntu> going to try to wrap my head around that while i'm cheking properties
<TheSheep> there s also a cool program called 'baobab' for checking free space
<TheSheep> it's not in the menus, but you should be able to run it from terminal or alt+f2
<marybuntu> disk usage analyser is baobab, isn't it?
<marybuntu> when i right click on desktop, i don't get anything
<marybuntu> i have two thunar windows open side by side now
<marybuntu> they *seem* to be going into the media now, one by one
<marybuntu> TheSheep: 105 items totalling 16.2 mb ... told you it wasn't much, huh ... but i'm glad to save them anyways, thank you for help.
<marybuntu> TheSheep: out of curiosity, what version(s) of what distro(s) do you run on your machine(s)?
<TheSheep> no idea why it didn't work
<TheSheep> marybuntu: xubuntu jaunty
<TheSheep> marybuntu: and debian sid on the server
<marybuntu> what's 'sid'
<TheSheep> codename of debian version
<marybuntu> ok, of course
<TheSheep> releases of debian are codenamed by names of characters from toystory
<TheSheep> afaik sid was the kid that broke all the toys
<TheSheep> it's the bleeding edge testing version
<marybuntu> haha
<marybuntu> figures
<marybuntu> 9.04 is jaunty, yes?
<marybuntu> thx again, signing off to install 9.04
<epictetus> hi
<epictetus> sup
<epictetus> xubunturians
<SiDi> Hi
<epictetus> stupid css is acting weird on my site http://www.efactusa.com
<epictetus> i hate css
<epictetus> are you guys programmers
<SiDi> epictetus, i dont see what the hell css has to do with xubuntu :)
<SiDi> and if you hate css, it'll hate you too
<SiDi> (and me, by the meanwhile)
<SiDi> so whats wrong with your css
<SiDi> display: block; should be in a.navcell and not in a.navcell:hover epictetus
<SiDi> apart from that, the main problem i see with your site is the idea of using dark green alongside purple
<ablomen> http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.efactusa.com%2F&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0 << you might want to validate your html too, before blaming css
<SiDi> and using different headers on each page too. if they had the same height, why not, though
<SiDi> ouch
<SiDi> transitional !
<SiDi> ablomen, we scared him :p
<ablomen> hehe :P
<SiDi> ablomen, Apache/2.2.9 (Debian) PHP/5.2.6-1+lenny2 with Suhosin-Patch Server at www.efactusa.com Port 80 is epictetus 's server
<SiDi> since he doesnt use ubuntu server i think we shouldnt help him :D
<ablomen> lol :P
<ablomen> well to be fair, i use debian for servers myself, so i can relate ;)
<SiDi> I dont use servers :P mine's down
<epictetus> hehe thanks
<ablomen> heh im guessing a windows server ;)
<epictetus> i use xubuntu for desktops debian for servers usually
<ablomen> same here
<Aquina> hy! I'm wondering wethr apparmor is installed in Xubuntu by default. Seems like it's not!?
<cody-somerville> Aquina, It is
<Aquina> Oh "sudo aa-status" is the command... I'm sorry for shootin' too soon. .-)
<Aquina> can someone tell me a really trustworthy source for apparmor profiles? Is "apparmor-profiles" within the ubuntu repo ok and up-to-date?
<SiDi> no idea
<SiDi> !info apparmor-profiles hardy
<SiDi> !info apparmor-profiles jaunty
<ubottu> apparmor-profiles (source: apparmor): Profiles for AppArmor Security policies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1+1075-0ubuntu9.2 (hardy), package size 32 kB, installed size 512 kB
<ubottu> apparmor-profiles (source: apparmor): Profiles for AppArmor Security policies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3+1289-0ubuntu14 (jaunty), package size 34 kB, installed size 516 kB
<SiDi> !info apparmor-profiles karmic
<ubottu> apparmor-profiles (source: apparmor): Profiles for AppArmor Security policies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3+1289-0ubuntu14 (karmic), package size 34 kB, installed size 516 kB
<Aquina> Oh and can someone tell me why "sysv-rc-conf" shows apparmor daemon only acitve in runleve "S"?
 * SiDi now gonna learn what apparmor and runlevels are x_x
<Aquina> :-)
<Aquina> !info runlevels
<Aquina> :-(
<ubottu> Package runlevels does not exist in jaunty
<SiDi> info is for package information :)
<Aquina> OH I see
<Aquina> ;-)
<SiDi> just wanted to see if it'd been updated lately -> wether it was maintained
<Aquina> can you see that from the numbers only?
<frgr> hi, I just installed xubuntu on a macbook with german keyboard, wondering how to get the keyboard working correctly? i tried to use my xorg.conf from another debian system where it works, but not here :-(
<SiDi> frgr, hi
<SiDi> you should go to Xfce settings -> keyboard
<SiDi> and set the keyboard layout to MacBook, then set the locale layout to german
<SiDi> and it should work :)
<frgr> SiDi: ok i'll try that, how can i restart the xserver without having to reboot?
<knome> ctrl+prntscr+k
<knome> iirc
<frgr> SiDi: normally that is ctrl-alt-backspace but i guess since my keyboard doesnt work correctly
<frgr> thanks
<frgr> SiDi: I'm still having problems with getting german keyboard on macbook to work. I have the following settings: model: macbook/macbook pro Intl layout: de variant: mac Is that correct?
<frgr> anyone else who could help?
<dsl740> hi, trying to install xubuntu on an older laptop, what are the best boot options to get everything working, noacpi?
<MoonTiger> does it have enough ram?
<dsl740> 1gb
<MoonTiger> how old is old?
<dsl740> 160 gb disk, p4 2.2ghz
<dsl740> umm six years I think
<MoonTiger> it should have acpi then
<MoonTiger> are u having problems?
<dsl740> last time i installed i had to keep tapping the keys to get the progress bar to move, it had done everything, it was like I was paging thru the install
<dsl740> then i installed with noacpi and apart from having no touch pad during and post install everything seemed fine
<MoonTiger> i installed it on my t41p which is slower than urs and it was fine
<MoonTiger> does the live cd work?
<dsl740> no, i tried that, the install works, just no touchpad
<MoonTiger> what machine is it?
<dsl740> currently on the laptop in question, booted from DSL bootable CD. Toshiba Satalite A30
<dsl740> Just installed 1gb of ram and a 160 gb disk
<MoonTiger> ok
<MoonTiger> i would check for specific issues with that touchpad if the rest is wotking fine
<MoonTiger> weird tho as there are only a fdew makes of touchpad
<MoonTiger> and they all work as of jaunty at least
<dsl740> I installed xubuntu 9.04
<dsl740> your advice is sound, I'll give that a go and report back
<dsl740> thank you
<MoonTiger> anything in dmesg about the touchpad?
<MoonTiger> np :)
<dsl740> can't see anything specific
<dsl740> i'll install again with no acpi, since its the only way I can complete the actual install
<dsl740> and I have a usb mouse at the moment, but ideally wouldnt want to carry that with me
<dsl740> thanks again
<ringo999> hi I'm still having problems getting the keyboard to work on german macbook, anybody have an idea?
#xubuntu 2009-06-10
<ZachD> hai
<ZachD> how everyone?
<ZachD> so what is xubuntu?
<sml1226> trying to compile but get error, No package 'gtk+-2.0' found , how do I get the package
<sml1226> knome you may have helped me with this before
<sml1226> anybody know how to get gtk+-2.0 package? odd name or what?
<TheSheep> you nee libgtk-something-dev
<TheSheep> you need*
<TheSheep> search with synaptic
<sml1226> thanks
<TheSheep> not sure what 'something' is
<TheSheep> libgtk2.0-dev
<TheSheep> here it is
<sml1226> ok great
<sml1226> now missing libwnck-1.0 any clue of package name for apt-get?
<sml1226> TheSheep know this one? libwnck-1.0
<TheSheep> just search for it in synaptic
<TheSheep> and install the -dev package of it
<sml1226> well thanks again see if its there (SLOWLY)
<sml1226> how do I make a .deb?
<sml1226> TheSheep how does searching synaptic work? type in the missing package name and look at results? if so I get no results
<sml1226> oops missing package name, i meant from error message
<TheSheep> sml1226: you type the search terms in the search dialog
<TheSheep> sml1226: not in the quicksearch
<sml1226> searching for gtk+-2.0 would have got the libgtk2/0-dev result?
<sml1226> well if thats my prob then thanks, I'll try one more time then
<raevol> hey all, i have a bunch of libraries that are showing up in synaptic as being "local or obsolete"
<raevol> i have no idea what they are, they have been there since a clean install of 9.04
<raevol> is it safe to remove them?
<Ramla> is thunar still as stable as a drunken madman on a pogostick in 9.04 or should i consider switching to another file manager instead?
<kuhzoo> greetings
<kuhzoo> how do I stop my computer (latest xubuntu with default sound configuration) from playing whatever the mic picks up
<kuhzoo> ?
<Ramla> i'd launch alsamixer in a terminal and mute the mic channel
<kuhzoo> that makes it really hard to play around with recording programs like audacity
<kuhzoo> putting on headphones would get rid of the symptom, but I'd rather not need to grab head phones every time I want to play with audacity
<Ramla> i would suppose recording has different settings than playback, however i haven't ever recorded anything in linux
<ringo999> i just installed the latest xubuntu release. "listen" music player seems to miss some gstreamer plugins (i.e. for mp3)?
<ringo999> also wondering about german keyboard settings on a Macbook. I think I tried every possible combination...
<cody-somerville> Install the xubuntu-restricted-extras package
<ringo999> ok
<SiDi> ringo999, what is you yesterday who asked about macbook german keyboard ?
<SiDi> Applications -> Settings -> Keyboard -> Layout tab
<SiDi> Keyboard model -> MacBook
<SiDi> Keyboard layout -> german
<ringo999> SiDi: yes, i think i already tried that setting but I will do it again
<ringo999> SiDi: i need to restart xserver for the settings to take effect? how do i do that from terminal?
<SiDi> you need to restart the session, yes
<ringo999_> SiDi: still no luck :-(
<SiDi> ringo999_, i dont know then, sorry
<ringo999_> SiDi: ok
<ricemark20> anyone use gwibber?
<ricemark20> hello.. what is error 401 in gwibber?
<SiDi> http://www.checkupdown.com/status/E401.html
<SiDi> ricemark20, probably wrong id/password
<ricemark20> tried that
<ricemark20> ..thanks
<ricemark20> apparently a bug with gwibber and twitter in the new version: 1.0.2  https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/360468
<ricemark20> where can i get the tarball for gwibber 1.0.1
<SiDi> !info gwibber jaunty
<ubottu> gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source microblogging client for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 185 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<SiDi> !info gwibber karmic
<ubottu> gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source microblogging client for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2~bzr263-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 201 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<SiDi> Try the web, or search gwibber on launchpad
<ricemark20> tried the web and launchpad
<cody-somerville> launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber
<SiDi> Where did you get 1.0.2 ?
<ricemark20> apt-get installed it
<ablomen> hey, is there a way to stop resolv.conf recreate itself (wrong) every time i boot (9.04 updated from beta updated from 8.10)? it always overwrites my own resolv.conf with the dns set to the ip of my router, not the dns server i actually use
<SiDi> ricemark20, err, karmic doesnt even have 1.0.0
<SiDi> ablomen, right click the network applet
<SiDi> Edit connections -> chose the connection which you want to use with a custom DNS server
<SiDi> Click on 'edit', go to the last tab, and replace the "DHCP" method by "DHCP - addresses only"
<SiDi> and then put your custom DNS ip on the DNS text field ;)
<ricemark20> you are right, i was checking launchpad and they said there was a 1.0.2
<ricemark20> my bad
<ablomen> SiDi, ah cool thanks ill try that when i get home, yet another thing network manager breaks \o/
<SiDi> ricemark20, the only solution if there is no 1.0.1 package would be to grab the source from launchpad and revert it to the revision before the bad code was included
<SiDi> and i dont know how to do it, ricemark20 :)
<cody-somerville> Just download the older version deb
<cody-somerville> and install it
<SiDi> ablomen, it doesnt break them :) it automates them :)
<ricemark20> 0.7?
<ablomen> hmm well its the 3rd time it "automates" something in the wrong way, ah well, thanks for the fix :)
<Pres-Gas> Hey all
<SiDi> ricemark20, remove the one you installed and use the normal one from jaunty's repo
<ricemark20> i did
<ricemark20> i installed from the terminal, and I run jaunty
<SiDi> hi Pres-Gas
<ringo999> still stuck with getting my german macbook keyboard to work. can't really work without a functioning keyboard..
<ringo999> hat i'm wondering is, where does xubuntu store the keyboard mapping?
<ringo999> on debian i used to configure the settings in xorg.conf
<firsm> Can you guys recommend ubuntu lpia over traditional xubuntu from a stability-wise point of view?
<cody-somerville> lpia is useless
<firsm> as I understand it, it just uses different compiler flags, but not all packages have been compiled as lpia "arch", so you're forced to to --force-all all the time
<cody-somerville> firsm, no, the entire archive has been compiled with LPIA
<cody-somerville> firsm, but LPIA provides no performance benefit
<cody-somerville> Intel was planning on doing some stuff but it never materialized, atleast not in gcc
<firsm> it's supposed to provide lower power consumption
<cody-somerville> but it doesn't
<firsm> mh, ok
<firsm> I guess I'll just go with xubuntu i386 then
<firsm> well, the alternate iso image doesn't seem to work on my usb stick as it won't continue without a cd-rom drive
<firsm> well, now I tried usb-creator, when I boot the usb stick now the install says "failed to copy file from cd-rom" while loading installer components, any idea?
<cody-somerville> firsm, for the alternative install, you need to append 'cdrom-detect/try-usb=true' to the boot opts
<firsm> cody-somerville: ah, thanks
<Zimm3r> Any way I speed up ubuntu when it is installing updates
<Zimm3r> Anyone in??
<TheSheep> use a local mirror
<Zimm3r> I mean my system
<TheSheep> any way there was, it has been done already by default
<TheSheep> closing firefox might help if you're upgrading gtk-related packages
<TheSheep> it has a bug that makes it take a lot of cpu on any change to gtk
<Zimm3r> ya I did and it help somewhat :)
<firsm> Does anybody know how to disable ssh-agent? Uncommenting use-ssh-agent in /etc/X11/Xsession.options does not work
<mikubuntu> hey guys.  i just got this toshiba p35 s605 harman kardon edition laptop... sposd to have great (harman kardon) sound, but i can't get any volume out of it, all the sliders are set to high, but i still dont get volume.  any ideas?
<ron_o> my harddrive seek times sometimes are extraordinarily long. Any suggestions on why this might be?
<ron_o> to explain further when I open up a directory with many items, like my browser cache, it might take a minute or more before I can do anything with my computer. In the mean time I can hear my HD activitiy like it's going and going and going.
<ron_o> this is even after a restart.
<TheSheep> ron_o: check for suspicious logs in dmesg
<TheSheep> !sound | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ron_o> my dmesg is filled with this: Dropped INPUT packet: IN=eth1 OUT= MAC= [ .......... ]. I have some problems with my internet connection that I can't figure out. So dmesg is about useless.
<TheSheep> ron_o: well, skip those, look for any disk messages
<ron_o> I can't skip those. Dmesg is full of those and those alone. :(
<TheSheep> so?
<TheSheep> just look at the others
<TheSheep> it's not like they were removed
<ron_o> I'll keep looking but right now every single one starts with "Dropped ..... "
<TheSheep> dmesg | grep -v "^Dropped" | less
<unitxt> TheSheep: What's an example of a suspicious log? I am just curious, that's all. Or should I ask something like this in ##security instead?
<TheSheep> unitxt: in this case you are looking for io errors
<TheSheep> unitxt: something like 'error reading from device xxx block yyy
<kill3r> can someone help me
<kill3r> i want to change the theme of xubuntu on my laptop that is dual booted with windows vista and i  want to use the live free or die hard theme can anyone please help me
<charlie-tca> !theme | kill3r
<ubottu> kill3r: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<unitxt> TheSheep: Hmm...Ok. I see. Then something like 'dmesg | grep "error" could *possibly* turn up something suspicious.
<kill3r> i have the theme already downloaded i just need help finding where to install it
<kill3r> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=66714&forumpage=2\
<charlie-tca> put it in ~/.themes
<kill3r> witch is where
<TheSheep> in ~
<unitxt> btw, thanks again.
<TheSheep> in your home directory
<charlie-tca> You create it in your /home/USER directory
<kill3r> so
<TheSheep> make sure to enable showing hidden files in 'view'
<kill3r> /home/kill3r/.themes
<charlie-tca> yes
<kill3r> so i have to make the .themes
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> mkdir /home/kill3r/.themes
<kill3r> ok im in the folder
<kill3r> now what?
<kill3r> and btw im use to backtrack 3
<TheSheep> unpack your downloaded theme there
<kill3r> there is a icons,wallpaper and a emerald window border in the folder
<TheSheep> these will have to go somewhere else
<TheSheep> well, emerald theme won't work, unless you are using compiz with emerald. xfce uses its own window border themes
<TheSheep> icons you put in ~/.icons
<kill3r> kk
<TheSheep> wallpaper goes enywhere you want
<kill3r> i have the wallpaper on already
<kill3r> i just need the icons and the emerald winder boder
<TheSheep> xfce doesn't do emerald themes, only emerald does
<kill3r> so how do i get the emerald theme 2 work?
<kill3r> and in the icon folder i have gTangish2.0a2.tar.bz2
<kill3r> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=66714&forumpage=2
<kill3r> is the link to the theme
<TheSheep> the emerald theme will only work with emerald
<kill3r> so what is emerald??
<TheSheep> can't get it to work with xfce
<TheSheep> !info emerald
<ubottu> emerald (source: emerald): Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 255 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<kill3r> so how do i get it
<kill3r> ?
<kill3r> do i need to install ubuntu
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<kill3r> so do i need to install ubuntu or can i do it with xubuntu???
<kill3r> anyone??
<TheSheep> you can do it with xubuntu that has it's xfce window manager replaced with compiz
<TheSheep> its
<kill3r> how will i do that?
<TheSheep> see 4 lines above
<kill3r> kk
<kill3r> firefox just locked up
<kill3r_> what if i use this themem
<kill3r_> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<kill3r_> Die Hard 4.0 GTK theme
<kill3r_>    0.2
<kill3r_> could i use that one
<kill3r_> that is gtk 2.0 theme/style
<kill3r_> ???
<kill3r_> anyone?
<kill3r_> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<kill3r_> !GIMP
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<charlie-tca> kill3r: it should work
<charlie-tca> There is no guarantee the entire theme will work in Xfce, thouhg
<kill3r_> so i should use ubuntu???
<charlie-tca> If the theme is that important to you, probably
<kill3r_> ok then i will go install unbuntu then
<PDG1> hello?
<charlie-tca> !hi | PDG1
<ubottu> PDG1: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<PDG1> so... I've got a really old laptop, I've been using puppy on it for a while. but I realized I really don't like it
<charlie-tca> how much memory?
<PDG1> I think it's 128
<PDG1> I can't remember
<PDG1> I originally thought 192... but Xubuntu wouldn't install
<charlie-tca> less than 256mb is going to run slow, and you will not be able to open more than 1 app at a time
<PDG1> it was running win98 when i got it
<charlie-tca> Use the alternate cd
<PDG1> so I have the alternate CD...
<charlie-tca> Live cd will take about 5 hours or more
<charlie-tca> what version?
<PDG1> it did
<PDG1> lol
<PDG1> I just burnt it a month ago
<PDG1> or maybe less
<PDG1> maybe it was end of may
<charlie-tca> Is it giving any errors?
<charlie-tca> Does the cd pass md5sum and check disk for errors ?
<PDG1> a couple... I can't remember exactly what errors
<PDG1> I'm checking the disk right now
<PDG1> but I heard there were a few things i could do to make it a little less mem intensive
<PDG1> like removing the auto update or something
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> but not until it is installed
<PDG1> does that mean i have to remaster? or is there a way to set that before the install?
<PDG1> darn
<charlie-tca> No, just means removing update notifier option in software sources
<PDG1> test is 95 % done... I'll see waht errors it gives me when i try to boot it
<PDG1> CD is valid
<PDG1> during the boot
<charlie-tca> after installation, go to Synaptic Package Manager, settings, repositories, Updates tab and unchceck "Check for Updates"
<PDG1> is there any way i can see what's happening? like.. comand line
<charlie-tca> There is a command line install option, one the f-keys will give it to you
<charlie-tca> Mostly, it is waiting on video to draw the screen so you can see it
<PDG1> okay... I'll just do a fresh install
<charlie-tca> When I take memory down to 64mb and video to 4mb, it takes extremely long to draw each screen. I get a black screen while waiting
<PDG1> I'm seeing a lot of lines that say package has zero elements when i first boot up
<PDG1> know what that means?
<bruce> fdsasdf
<charlie-tca> no, it might mean the cd is bad, even if it passes the tests
<PDG1> hmmm
<PDG1> like... the CD itself... not the burn?
<charlie-tca> I did have one the entire drive was bad, but I would try another burn first
<charlie-tca> I could do all the installs execpt one on that bad drive, and they worked. That was like 15 installs, and one failed in the middle. The cd drive was bad
<PDG1> crap...
<PDG1> I guess i could try from USB
<charlie-tca> I would burn another cd-r and try that, though
<PDG1> good idea
<bruce_> what is xfce's option for a program similar to digikam ?
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: sorry i got disconnected ... about my sound, yes, i have the sound prefs set to alsa, but still get very low volume.  if you look at http://www.mobilewhack.com/reviews/toshiba_satellite_p35-s605_noteboook.html  in the third paragraph it describes what should be great sound capabilities, but i'm not getting it ...
<PDG1> I'm also trying to install again
<PDG1> otherwise... if Xubuntu is really not going to work
<PDG1> any suggestions for an Os that could replace windows 98 on older laptops?
<PDG1> that isn't puppy or DSL?
<ron_o> try fluxbuntu PDG1
<ron_o> or just install fluxbox on Xubuntu
<PDG1> hmm
<ron_o> but fluxbuntu might have a smaller footprint with better support for older systems than xubuntu with fluxbox installed.
<ron_o> DSL uses fluxbox but isn't supported as well as *buntu
<PDG1> so the difference between fluxubuntu and xubuntu with fluxbox is?
<ron_o> fluxbuntu is made with a smaller footprint all together from the get go.
<PDG1> ohh
<PDG1> you said that
<PDG1> sorry
<ron_o> with fluxbox you may have to manipulate it in order to stop some scripts from starting ... etc..
<PDG1> so if there was like... 100 MB of available mem... would that work well?
<PDG1> or does it need a bit more oomf
<ron_o> hmmm, that's kind of, well, small. :)
<PDG1> yeah... I think I've got 128
<PDG1> I can't remember what it said
<ron_o> it would as long as you didn't run any heavy apps like firefox or any GUI browser.
<ron_o> that's where you'll run into problems, see?
<PDG1> yeah
<PDG1> it was running win98 well
<PDG1> and puppy linux ran pretty good
<ron_o> puppy is great but it has its own fricking .pup binary apps..
<PDG1> that's what kind of drove me
<ron_o> you won't have access to all those great apps from Debian.
<PDG1> supposedly there's a way to install debian apps
<PDG1> but I like how seemless buntu has been
<ron_o> I'd stick with fluxbuntu and see how it goes, but with that little RAM you're going to run into trouble with any heavy GUI apps.
<PDG1> yup... gedit and calculator for me
<PDG1> lol
<ron_o> you see, you *can* run linux on an old system, but it's not really advisable except for specific use, like a firewall or something or for those folks who don't mine the Terminal.
<ron_o> yah, you're going to run into trouble.
<PDG1> yeah... it's not going to be my power house
<ron_o> I ran a 1.6Ghz with 350+RAM and it did just fine with fluxbox on xubuntu.
<ron_o> but what's your CPU speed?
<PDG1> it's a P3... I think coppermine
<ron_o> so really slow. Wow..
<ron_o> less than 500MHz I am sure.
<PDG1> it says... designed for Win2000 pro or 98
<ron_o> you can get by with it, but you better pick your apps well.
<PDG1> yeah....
<ron_o> I used Opera without any java/javascript/plugins running and it ran decently.
<PDG1> I mean... I really would use puppy or DSL
<PDG1> opera's slick
<PDG1> I didn't know just how cool till I got a BB storm from work to demo
<PDG1> I put Opera mini on it
<ron_o> DSL is debian based. But I'd just find out what apps DSL uses and go with Fluxbuntu and copy them.
<PDG1> the web goes like stink
<ron_o> yah..
<ron_o> never used Opera mini.
<PDG1> it's good... the storm is a bit of a pain in the ass
<PDG1> but opera mini is good
<ron_o> Opera is great, yes, but I have found on this system, which is extremely fast dualcore, opera keeps sucking  a ton of memory when I leave it open with a lot of tabs open and plugins running.
<PDG1> weird
<ron_o> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<ron_o> yah, it's weird. I can have like 1.5GB or memory coming mostly from Opera... maybe 4/5 from Opera.
<ron_o> I might give that low memory system a try on Virtualbox to see how it goes. The thing is, if it were as easy as that page makes it seem, then all the other *buntus wouldn't be needed.
<ron_o> use it as a learning experience.
<PDG1> thanks
<PDG1> I'll try that
<ron_o> PDG1, there's also a way, that I've not tried yet, of creating your very own LiveCD without handrolling it yourself. Check out the web for more info.
<ron_o> you could create something that runs totally in RAM and save all your data to maybe a USB drive or your Hard drive.
<ron_o> with linux, it's endless. Have fun. :)
<PDG1> right now I'm thinking I might be able to up the swap file...
<ron_o> like have your own eeepc.
<PDG1> lol...except... it's friggin huge
<ron_o> you can always do that. That ain't the problem. The problem is the swap file is so damn slow.
<PDG1> it's a dell inspiron 5000
<ron_o> yah. well. I didn't say for your desktop. :)
<PDG1> yeah... i guess you're right... it needs to be able to write to the swap fast enough to make it worthwihile
<ron_o> in your case, having a separate harddrive for such a slow computer would be advisable.
<ron_o> *for your swap
<ron_o> I might try that myself. I've only got like 2 dozen hard drives hanging around.
#xubuntu 2009-06-11
<ron_o> but they are all PATA and not SATA.
<ron_o> advanced technology does have its downside. :/
<ron_o> come to think of it, with 2GB or RAM that would be a waste. My ideas get ahead of myself sometimes. :)
<PDG1> lol
<ron_o> if only you could write to a flash drive more than 80,000 times; if  you could you could use that as a surrogate RAM partition....
<ron_o> until then.
<PDG1> until then
<PDG1> I'm starting to think I might be able to use DSL and icewm
<PDG1> but i have to wait for this install to finish
<ron_o> why not just use fluxbox with DSL? You more used to icewm?
<PDG1> yeah... I'm not sure i like flux
<PDG1> i mean... I can give it a try again
<PDG1> thing I'm concerned about is my wifi card
<ron_o> maybe here's one: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ulite
<ron_o> u-lite distro.
<ron_o> ahh, yah..
<PDG1> it was automafically detected by puppy...
<ron_o> I'm sure you can install a network manager and start it up with fluxbox.
<PDG1> not gOS
<ron_o> that's why distros are so damn good to have. Starting from scratch is, well, kind of hard.
<ron_o> I think I'll try U-lite in Vbox.. :)
<ron_o> nice to have a fast computer for just such an occasion.
<ron_o> nudge -- nudge ... :)
<PDG1> lol
<PDG1> I'm a cheap ass
<PDG1> infact
<PDG1> this laptop was given to me
<PDG1> lol
<ron_o> so was I, but I just spent the money anyway. I built my computer from scratch.
<ron_o> boy was that a pain.
<PDG1> yeah
<PDG1> I've grown fond of dell PC's because their easy to open
<ron_o> you sort of will appreciate the expertise involved when you do it yourself.
<ron_o> easy to open.. lol.
<PDG1> I tried replacing something in my dad's old computer... but he sent it away to some kind of computer fixer monkeys
<PDG1> they used WAY too much cable
<PDG1> there was no room for anything... no room for airflow
<PDG1> dustbunny's everywhere
<ron_o> that sux.
<PDG1> it did
<PDG1> but it was a pretty crappy computer anyways
<PDG1> it had a zip drive
<PDG1> lol
<knome> zip drives are sexy.
<knome> *oops*
<PDG1> kind of useless
<ron_o> zip drives are expensive, ... so are the tapes.
<PDG1> specially since I can't find the zip for the drive
<ron_o> I have one of those still hanging around.
<knome> they are *so* useful compared to normal disk drives.
<PDG1> are they actually?
<ron_o> tapes are some of the best ways to keep something.
<ron_o> no. :)
<knome> ...they actually are if you are limited to zips or diskettes.
<PDG1> yeah i guess so
<ron_o> knome, how do you figure?
<knome> ron_o, by being in such situation? ;)
<PDG1> yeah... if you've got no cash and need to keep your geek on
<knome> lol, not really
<PDG1> Zip drives are better than no drives
<PDG1> i always say
<knome> but if you have some machines you can't use cd-rom or something else with.
<ron_o> zip drives are tapes and thus keep data serially.
<knome> at least if you manage something remotely and have to backup something and internet is not a choice.
<ron_o> ahh, I see what you are saying.
<ron_o> you're talking for a really old computer.
<knome> i mean, of course i'd rather use dvd if i could but... sometimes it's not possible
<ron_o> man, some of you linuxers are still in the stone age. :)
<knome> or backup online. ;)
<knome> or just keep up old systems for hobby
<knome> that's fun!
<ron_o> DVD sucks for anything besides a temporary place for something and for movies.
<knome> we have a rack of old servers + some sparcs running ;)
<ron_o> I'd like to set that up at home.
<PDG1> speaking of servers
<ron_o> that way I could have my OS on my computer and all my data on the servers.
<PDG1> I am the proud father of a DDNS :)
<PDG1> which at this point I'm using for my utorrent webUI
<PDG1> first time ever :) rather proud of myself
<knome> PDG1, father og one domain or a service or the technology? ;)
<PDG1> one domain :P
<knome> right
<knome> it's a free one, right? ;)
<PDG1> of course
<PDG1> I don't have that kind of cash
<PDG1> haha
<knome> i own three domains, partly own one and we host a dozen.
<PDG1> that's why my laptop is considered a "low memory" syustem
<knome> like, real domains :P
<PDG1> .homelinux.net is a real domain :(
<knome> but blahblah.homelinux.net is not :)
<knome> it's a subdomain
<PDG1> :'( aaahhh You're right
<knome> domains are actually quite cheap
<knome> some 8$ per year or sth.
<PDG1> per year?
<knome> yes.
<knome> if you have to host it, it's maybe 12$ per year
<PDG1> yeah... I could probably get away with that
<knome> (.com .net etc. domains)
<erik__> hi all
<PDG1> I've jsut been going with free because I really don't know what I'm doing
<knome> !hi | erik__
<ubottu> erik__: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<erik__> i have a question what program is good for cleaning  temp internet files under xubuntu
<knome> erik__, uhh... use the browser?
<erik__> firefox
<knome> erik__, yes, firefox has tools for it
<ron_o> erik__, use bleachbit
<PDG1> isn't it CTRL+SHIFT+del to bring up the menu?
<PDG1> yup
<knome> PDG1 is correct.
<erik__> ok
<erik__> i will search for it
<PDG1> i like being correct...
<ron_o> just type #sudo apt-get install bleachbit   in  a terminal and if you don't like it then remove it.
<PDG1> in fact... starting today... I'm going to keep a tally of how many times I am right
<erik__> whoa whoa
<erik__> im still new to linux
<ron_o> erik__, if you are looking for privacy, then you have come upon a vast subject and it's it's very hard to accomplish with a modern OS.
<erik__> ok
<ron_o> but bleachbit can help. :)
<erik__> im not concerned about privacy
<ron_o> OK. :)
<ron_o> space then?
<erik__> just sometimes youtube slows down
<ron_o> oh, hehe. Ok.
<erik__> on xp i used cc cleaner
<erik__> but i have got sick of xp
<ron_o> and you think your /tmp file is too full?
<erik__> not sure
<ron_o> when it happens, try ping.....   $ping -c10 www.google.com     in a terminal and see if it's not your internet connection.
<erik__> how do i get to terminal
<erik__> i looked under system
<knome> erik__, accessories > termianl
<knome> *terminal
<erik__> 1- packets transmited
<erik__> 10
<erik__> 10 recieved
<ron_o> also try Alt+F2   and then type in xfce4-terminal
<erik__> 0 packet loss
<ron_o> how many milliseconds?
<PDG1> yeah... I found alt F2 really handy
<erik__> 9012
<erik__> milliseconds
<ron_o> I think that's about right.
<ron_o> about 9 seconds. Is that good guys? My internet connection sux.
<erik__> im on dsl
<erik__> 3mb
<erik__> verizon
<erik__> cable internet can be a nightmare
<knome> well, i get a lot more but i'm not so close to google.com
<knome> i think it's ok though
<ron_o> erik__, just remember to ping.. I've no idea why youtube would slow down. I doubt it's your /tmp file
<knome> erik__, how much ram do you have? :)
<erik__> 512
<knome> hmmk, performance issues...
<erik__> amd 2400
<knome> it *might* be because "only" 512 ram
<knome> escpecially if you are running a lot of other apps
<erik__> overall
<erik__> its still fast
<ron_o> DSL from a live CD?
<erik__> xubuntu
<erik__> i installed it
<ron_o> nevermind.. DSL>.. Damn Small Linux...  you mean Digital Subscriber line. :)
<ron_o> lol
<erik__> i downloaded xubuntu an burned it to a cd
<erik__> an i tried pc bsd
<mib_u58k9mgv> Every distro I have tried has maxed out my cpu, It's 700mhz and I have 370 megs of RAM, will Xubuntu 9.04 max out the cpu or not?
<PDG1> hey... while you guys seem to be spoon feeding me... any idea how to reset the index of the tracker app?
<ron_o> mib_u58k9mgv, yes.
<ron_o> 700MHz ain't very fast.
<knome> mib_u58k9mgv, you can use xubuntu with that configuration, but it might be sloq.
<mib_u58k9mgv> I know, it's a project - save the old pcs that are lingering in the back room
<ron_o> try fluxbox window manager under xubuntu. Even then it will max out that system. But it will be useable.
<knome> *slow
<erik__> is that a pentium 3 or celoron
<mib_u58k9mgv> Celeron Coppermine
<erik__> at 700mhz
<erik__> is that a lapton
<mib_u58k9mgv> Nope
<erik__> socket 370
<mib_u58k9mgv> It's a ! Open MX33 motherboard
<mib_u58k9mgv> ! = A
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about A
<ron_o> celeron: not a large cache.
<erik__> i find a few pc in buffalo
<erik__> sit out for trash
<mib_u58k9mgv> I know, it's terrible, firefox hangs with one tab open in CrunchBang (minimal ubuntu using openbox)
<erik__> a few were junk
<ron_o> you see once you use firefox, no matter the OS it's going to kill a 700MHz computer.
<erik__> but i saved the cpu s
<mib_u58k9mgv> Yeah, it's midori from now =)
<erik__> got a few p4 cpus
<mib_u58k9mgv> What do people suggest then? Is there anything between xubuntu and DSL
<mib_u58k9mgv> that I can give a shot?
<erik__> dsl linux is lightweight os
<erik__> very fast
<mib_u58k9mgv> I can't work the wireless with it, I'm not that hardcore =)
<erik__> i see another os is going to linux kernel
<mib_u58k9mgv> ?
<erik__> there is a os called skyos
<erik__> has anyone tried fuxubuntu
<mib_u58k9mgv> new os's come about constantly...
<mib_u58k9mgv> never tried it but it looks okay
<erik__> no skyos has been around awhile
<mib_u58k9mgv> I went for #! instead
<mib_u58k9mgv> oh, sorry
<erik__> syllable os
<ron_o> fluxbuntu is good.
<erik__> is a interesting os
<mib_u58k9mgv> Thanks =)
<mib_u58k9mgv> I might go for slax tbh
<mib_u58k9mgv> I have a custom one  i made a couple of months ago
<mib_u58k9mgv> Think backtrack 3 but more lightwieght, with gnome =)
<mib_u58k9mgv> Right, well thanks alot peeps =)
<ron_o> does anyone else have problem playing this video?
<ron_o> http://www.thedailyshow.com/video/index.jhtml?videoId=230058&title=Peter-Schiff
<ron_o> both Opera and FF won't play it for me.
<knome> worksforme
<PDG1> i'm in canada
<ron_o> I have flashplayer version 10.xxx installed.
<PDG1> so it says to go to the comedy network to view
<ron_o> weird stuff here.
<ron_o> I reinstalled flash but it will only work in FF.
<knome> night
<erik__> hi all
<erik__> quick question
<PDG1> aiight]
<ron_o> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erik__> im trying to get java run time
<PDG1> on what OS?
<erik__> xubuntu
<erik__> if not ill go pc bsd
<PDG1> I think that uses synaptic
<erik__> no on pc bsd
<PDG1> so... uh... system>admin> synaptic package manager
<PDG1> ohh
<PDG1> on PC bsd...
<erik__> java worked ok
<PDG1> because the JRE is available on xubuntu through the repositories i think
<PDG1> which is in the synaptic package manager
<ron_o> openoffice is underrated: http://www.pcworld.com/article/151402-7/the_10_most_overrated_products.html
<Roybot> gedit/nano fills all my needs!
<ron_o> for binaries, however, both won't do any good at all. OO or Abiword will be needed for such things.
<ron_o> actually, Abiword is all I need.
<erik__> ok
<erik__> i think i figured it out
<erik__> still alot to learn
<PDG1> anyways... thanks ron_o. you've been oodles of help
<ron_o> erik__, there's a book out called ubuntu kungfu... it doesn't give the basics but it can help you out in performing some incredible tasks.
<ron_o> for basics I'd recommend an Oreilly book.
<Mkop> it seems like some xfce libs were downgraded to an old version in xubuntu jaunty
<Mkop> libexo is at 0.3.1, whereas it seems like the latest version is 0.3.4
<MTec007> is there an apt package for java decompilation ?
<MTec007> it doesnt have to be explicitly for java decompilation but that is a feature that i am in need of
<MTec007> if any can help me, it would be greatly appreciated.
<Ou42> hello - noob w/ a prob here - am i the only one? ;o)  .... installed xubuntu 9.04 desktop a-ok... on a server...  so weak graphics.  slow but useable.
<Ou42> but trying to learn and get opengl working better, i found fglrxinfo and glxinfo ... they didn't run, but the response showed me how to install them.
<Ou42> my app of choice ( Houdini ) now launches much better.
<Ou42> i turned the server off.  rebooted... now the GUI won't load.  it hangs.  any help appreciated.
<Ou42> ...
<Ou42> gonna go try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" bbl
<Ou42> ...
<OFu42> hello.  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" didn't fix anything.  xubuntu still hangs when trying to enter GUI.  keyboard is locked.
<erik__> hi all
<erik__> i screwed up
<erik__> now i get error
<erik__> anyone here
<erik__> hi
<erik__> anyone here
<daurnimator__> anyone around?
<erik__> hi
<daurnimator__> my mouse isn't working proply
<daurnimator__> the mouse moves around fine
<daurnimator__> but clicks don't happen where the mouse is pointing
<daurnimator__> and alt+tab doesn't work
<daurnimator__> (this issue only occurs occasionally, but usually won't go away until I restart X)
<daurnimator__> possibly related to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/41301 ?
<daurnimator> :( anyone
<daurnimator__> hmmm, when trying to use the package manager when the mouse is behaving strangely: I get Could not grab your mouse
<SiDi> daurnimator__: are you on jaunty ?
<daurnimator__> yes
<OFu42> i found more info off of the [x]ubuntu wiki on changing resolutions etc.  will give them a try, but another day.  good night.
<daurnimator__> SiDi, are you able to help?
<SiDi> daurnimator__: i'm not unfortunately, but i suggest you reopen that bug by giving the people there detailled information on your hardware
<SiDi> you can also check bugzilla.kernel.org for similar bugs
<daurnimator__> I don't think its at all hardware related
<daurnimator__> I think I need to do a system reinstall
<daurnimator__> the thing is just getting way too cluttered
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> would you recommend converting my existing hard disk from ext3 to ext4?
<joeri> i didnt do it (yet), so i cannot really give an advice
<Rossiefox> Hello!
<Rossiefox> How do I configure ALSA in Xubuntu?
<crazygir> hiya hiya, I somehow removed/lost my two application launcher menus in xfce (default install), how might I get these back, as they were?
<crazygir> I haven't been able to locate settings for this
<charlie-tca> You still have the panels, right?
<crazygir> yes
<crazygir> charlie-tca: yes
<charlie-tca> right click the top panel, left click "Add new items", add the "Xfce Menu"
<charlie-tca> You can then change the name from Xfce Menu to Applications
<charlie-tca> You can add "Places" back the same way
<crazygir> charlie-tca: ahh.. silly me. thanks!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<ringo999> SiDi: so I found a command that fixes my keyboard problem: setxkbmap -option -option lv3:rwin_switch,apple:badmap . Do I have to execute this everytime I boot, if so, where to put it?
<SiDi> ringo999: you can add it in a file called .initrc
<SiDi> that you'll put in your main folder
<SiDi> it'll be executed when your session opens
<_Pete_> home folder
<ringo999> alrighty thanks!
<erik__> hi all
<Ben_Cs>  hello. how in 8.04 do i set the right small button as middle click in Logitech Trackman Marble?
<vinnl> Hmm... Don't think that's possible
<erik__> i have a question on sudo
<erik__> last night i had to reinstall
<charlie-tca> Please ask the question, then, erik__
<Ben_Cs> vinnl: why. How about xmodmap?
<vinnl> Oh, might be... But not through the Xfce Settings Manager :)
<erik__> open  add  remove software i got error
<Ben_Cs> vinnl: do you understand xmodmap?
<erik__> said use use
<erik__> sudo
<vinnl> Ben_Cs, sorry
<Ben_Cs> ok thanks
<charlie-tca> erik__: You clicked on it in the menu?
<erik__> yah
<erik__> an i got rpm file error
<erik__> some about repositories use sudo command to fix
<charlie-tca> something with that. Xubuntu does not use rpm
<erik__> anyway i reinstalled last night
<charlie-tca> did you get this error after you reinstalled?
<erik__> no its fine now
<charlie-tca> Great! :-)
<erik__> i guess there was no wayu to repair
<charlie-tca> Something was wrong with the sources list, perhaps. It is real hard to fix if it is not doing it now.
<erik__> synaptic package manager i use now
<erik__> if i dont see the program
<erik__> i search there
<charlie-tca> What is the program?
<erik__> the ones i needed was was java run time an flash player
<erik__> i got them install
<erik__> plus java runtime plugin
<trunk1> does anybody know why a cd drive would not be working after a xubuntu install
<FelineMonstrosit> Hi. Since I updated to Ubuntu 9.04 the volume control widget has disappeared from my panel and I don't seem to be able to get it back. Anyone tell me how?
<Algyz> I'd like to troll a bit :D
<TheSheep> FelineMonstrosit: drag it from the list
<FelineMonstrosit> It's not on the list.
<stephen87> hello
<Algyz> I installed freebsd 7.2 now, because xubuntu 9.04 (targeting old hardware) was freezing my hard drive :(
<TheSheep> hi stephen87
<stephen87> 9.04 is doing that to me too
<Algyz> Dunno why it was doing so, old 40GB IDE drive
<TheSheep> Algyz: #xubuntu-offtopic is better for trolling
<Algyz> Not interesting for you? :(
<TheSheep> Algyz: I'm there
<Algyz> Well, I mean xubuntu is targeting old hardware, and then we have laptop-mode-tools or something there :|
<Algyz> okay
<TheSheep> Algyz: this is a support channel
<TheSheep> Algyz: thre is also #xubuntu-devel
<Algyz> ah, okay, sry then
<SiDi> Algyz: Xubuntu is targeting high performance and low RAM usage, actually
<charlie-tca> FelineMonstrosit: it is called "mixer"
<FelineMonstrosit> Heh. Silly me.:P
<charlie-tca> nah, silly name
<TheSheep> stephen87: anything suspicious in dmesg?
<stephen87> not that ive noticed
<TheSheep> you can see the dmesgs from previous boots in /var/log
<stephen87> no
<stephen87> i cant do anything, nothing loads, i cant type at the black screen or anyhting
<stephen87> i do control-option-del and it reboots the computer and the same thing happens all over again
<TheSheep> is alt+ctrl+f1, f2, etc. giving you text consoles?
<stephen87> i dont know ill try to boot and see
<stephen87> brb
<stephen87> back
<TheSheep> any luck?
<stephen87> yes i pressed control+alt+f1
<stephen87> im using bitchx on a phone sorry if im slow
<stephen87> i have some text showing that says:
<stephen87> usplash: no useable theme found for 640x350
<stephen87> screen init failed
<stephen87> 19+0 records in
<TheSheep> can you see a login prompt on alt+ctrl+f2?
<TheSheep> or f3, f4
<stephen87> 19+0 records out
<stephen87> nope just a blinking cursor
<stephen87> that doesnt write anything i type
<stephen87> but the f1 screen allows me to type
<samantha-c> is there a decent config utility that will set up dual head under xfce? gnome works out of the box and kde is a screaming nightmare. i'd hoped xfce was a happy medium.
<TheSheep> stephen87: one thing it is failing to do is drwing the splash screen, you can disable that in boot options
<TheSheep> stephen87: when bootig, press esc to get the grub menu, then press 'e' to edit it, and remove the 'splash' word from the options
<TheSheep> stephen87: also remove 'quiet'
<stephen87> cool :)
 * stephen87 reboots
<stephen87> holding esc got me nowhere i held it after i chose which kernal to run
<TheSheep> stephen87: no, that was the menu
<stephen87> i think im going to try the 9.04 alt insta
<stephen87> oh
<TheSheep> stephen87: you should have pressed 'e' on that menu
 * stephen87 retrys
<TheSheep> stephen87: it will let you edit the kernel options line
<TheSheep> sorry, I wasn't clear
<stephen87> its ok im used to doing computer stuff the hard way im too dumb to be good with them...
<stephen87> ok i press e and it says >path to kernal<\\e no such file or dir
<stephen87> im using yaoboot if that matters at all...
<TheSheep> no idea what that is
<TheSheep> xubuntu uses grub by default...
<stephen87> it is a ppc bootloader
<stephen87> yaboot 1.3
<TheSheep> no experience with ppc here
<TheSheep> maybe someone else
<TheSheep> or forums/wiki/google
<charlie-tca> Might be more help for ppc in #ubuntu-ppc or #ubuntu-powerpc
<stephen87> i appericate all you help if i could id smoke this joint with you
<samantha-c> pot makes your penis shrivel.
<samantha-c> just so you know.
<samantha-c> it's almost as bad as spam in that way.
<stephen87> lol
<stephen87> if its shrivled anything its my brain but im willing to trade that for the pain relief
<charlie-tca> stephen87: does it relieve arthritus pain?
<stephen87> no ive torn both rotator cuffs in the past year
<charlie-tca> sorry to hear that.
<stephen87> and i have very bad stomach pain it lets me eat
<charlie-tca> Ah, I see. At least it does help
<stephen87> yup it really is medicine
<WorldBFree> can somebody point me to a tutorial to install xubuntu to a flash drive?
<charlie-tca> WorldBFree: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/11/07/ubuntu-from-your-flash-drive-easier-than-ever-before/
<WorldBFree> awesome thanks.  didnt seem to find anything at the xubuntu website specifically detailing it
<charlie-tca> no problem
<choi> is this specific for xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> yes
<choi> oh. glad someone asked
<choi> thnx for the info
<charlie-tca> no problem
<WorldBFree> i assume if my computer has the option to boot from usb its pretty darn easy to do
<charlie-tca> I don't know, I don't do it
<ptizzy> WorldBFree: I didn't have any problems with it, once I got the flash drive setup.
<OFu42> hello
<OFu42> poweredge T605 w/ ATI ES1000 grfx.... installed xubuntu from livecd no prob.
<SiDi> well, hello
<OFu42> later installed fglrxinfo and glxinfo and the current session seemed even better ( not so many openGL UI errors when launching Houdini )
 * SiDi expects drama.
<OFu42> on next boot of server... it hangs when trying to enter xubuntu's GUI.  no keyboard or mouse.  complete lock.
<OFu42> i'm using the livecd to be here.
<SiDi> only a blue pale screen ?
<SiDi> Like that : https://bugs.launchpad.net/mesa/+bug/351293 ?
<OFu42> no, white w/ pink / cyan mess
<OFu42> like the monitor isn't being detected correctly.
<OFu42> i can boot it in the "recovery mode" and get to a netroot prompt
<OFu42> i've tried:
<OFu42> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ( the one and only setting for graphics is the first q.  i've tried both settings.  same result)
<OFu42> xrandr ( won't do anything as there is "no display" it says )
<OFu42> get-edid | parse-edid ( wouldn't run... file not found err )
<OFu42> sudo X -configure ( does a bunch of stuff - tells me to test it by 'X -config /root/xorg.conf.new' but same result
<OFu42> sudo displayconfig-gtk ( file not found
<OFu42> ...
<OFu42> most if not all xorg.conf files seem to have little to no info in them.  is this correct?  if so, where are the settings for the grfx / monitor stored or initialized from?
<OFu42> and/or - can i "copy" the livecd grfx / monitor initialization files to the harddrive?
<SiDi> hm
<SiDi> you've tried more things than i know :/
<SiDi> did you manually remove all the drivers except the generic ones ?
<OFu42> ha!  i'm just trying what i find online.  i'm a complete noob.
<SiDi> and im not sure where the data is stored in xorg 1.7, unfortunately
<OFu42> i don't know how to remove things.  barely know how to install things
<SiDi> sudo aptitude purge packagename
<SiDi> type aptitude search fglrx
<SiDi> then purge any package with a i in the name except fglrx-modaliases
<SiDi> from the shell. And then reboot the whole PC and tell me if xorg seems to work please
<OFu42> before i go... a few q's
<OFu42> heehee
<OFu42> can i run these from the livecd and have the affect the harddrive install?
<OFu42> or, if i boot to a netroot, no gui, will they run?
<SiDi> hm, you need to do it from your install
<SiDi> boot and switch to shell in order to do that
<OFu42> ok, so i end up in root, do i need to login to my account before making changes?  or make the changes as root?
<OFu42> ok be back in a bit.
<OFu42> btw thank you very much for the help!
<OFu42> SiDi - you're a genius!
 * OFu42 bows
<OFu42> i'm not worthy.  i'm not worthy.
<OFu42> ;o)
 * charlie-tca nods
<OFu42> so without getting into too much technical over the noob's head stuff, why would installing "fglrxinfo" break the GUI?
<SiDi> OFu42: happy to see it solved your problem
<SiDi> OFu42: please file a bug against it
<SiDi> its drivers for the ATI cards, but it might not work so well with your card
<SiDi> and i think its related to that bug i posted above, about session not working on second boot of a clean install
<OFu42> that's what i'm trying to determine... it's a server and i'm trying to run it as a desktop... so far w/o upgrading the grfx card ( ATI ES1000 )
<OFu42> ( they put a pcie x8 slot that blocks a x16 card to fit w/o modification to the card or the slot )
<OFu42> all *that* to say, i'm not sure it is a bug... as the current "grfx" is so old and wimpy.
<SiDi> hm
<SiDi> maybe you should give it a try with some brand new opensource ati drivers then :)
<SiDi> but im not responsible for you having to reinstall :p that's only if you wanna experiment
<OFu42> is there such a thing as a software opengl 2.0 driver?
<SiDi> err, if there is one, i wouldnt try it :p but i know you can force xorg to software render some stuff
<OFu42> i know i'm repeating, but here's the deal.  after installing both flrgxinfo and glxinfo, Houdin ( 3D app for VFX ) launched w/ very little errors ( uses opengl for its UI )
<OFu42> but then when i rebooted xubuntu couldn't boot.  so i find the whole thing... interesting... as it seems whatever flgrxinfo did termporarily ( lied to Houdini? ) it made Houdini launch faster and seeminly better.
<OFu42> seemingly
<OFu42> anyway, thanks again.
<tapiocapudding> hey, i was looking at xubuntu as a possible OS to power a really old comp, but i can't find the requirements besides hdd space and ram
<tapiocapudding> what sort of processor speed do i need
<knome> tapiocapudding, ram is the biggest showkiller
<charlie-tca> 400MHz minimum
<charlie-tca> but, knome is right. ram works wonders
<tapiocapudding> ok, thanks
<OFu42> SiDi - i've been reading more up on the prob... and fglrx does not support the ES1000.... there've been enough posts / mentions about it, so i don't think it's a bug.  just not suported.
<OFu42> SiDi - thanks again.  appreciate all the help!
<SiDi> OFu42: oh, ok then :)
<SiDi> OFu42: by the way, how did you install it ?
<SiDi> via the restricted hardware drivers window, or manually ?
<OFu42> afraid to find out.  but i typed "fglrxinfo" in a terminal prompt, and it said i needed to install it... so i did what it said.
<OFu42> changed my mind
<OFu42> hold on
<OFu42> so from terminal, 'fglrxinfo' comes back w/ ".. not currently installed." install by typing, "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx"
 * OFu42 bangs head on table
<OFu42> at least i'm learning.  ;o)
<OFu42> thanks again.  gotta go.
<sml12261> HP just pissed me off!
<sml12261> Can you guys help with what they wouldn't?
<Carlis> Hi
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sml12261> External Hard Drive won't boot
<sml12261> They say it is supported but I can't get it to run
<SiDi> Alright, what kind of drive is it ? Anything particular ? And what do you mean by cant get it to run ?
<Carlis> How do i start Firefox without terminal ?
<sml12261> I set everything the way I should to boot an external drive, but it acts like the drive is not there when booting. It is a USB external drive
<Carlis>  who can help me ?
<sml12261> Acomdata Tango enclosure with a 40GB Seagate SATA II drive inside.
<sml12261> Carlis what are you running (distro)?
<Carlis> Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Carlis: Applications -> Network -> Firefox ?
<sml12261> thats my best guess too
<Carlis> I do click on the firefox icon and automatic opens the terminal
<charlie-tca> Have you changed any .desktop files?
<charlie-tca> or any of the menu files?
<charlie-tca> or added a launcher for it?
<Carlis> I didnt. May be a guest changed it
<SiDi> sml12261: if you do a sudo fdisk -l
<SiDi> do you see it ?
<charlie-tca> Carlis: look in ~/.local/share/applications and see if there any files.
<sml12261> is that  L
<sml12261> SiDi nothing with sudo fdisk -l
<SiDi> its a L yeh, but not capitalised
<sml12261> oops hold on
<sml12261> no drive attached
<SiDi> It returns that ? :/
<charlie-tca> Carlis: if there are no files there, you will need to edit /usr/share/applications/Firefox Web Browser as root and change the line "Terminal=true"
<charlie-tca> to "terminal=false"
<sml12261> no my drive wasn't plugged in
<Carlis> wait chalie-tca
<sml12261> now I gt lots of info on the drive
<Carlis> please
<SiDi> sml12261: put everything on a paste site please
<SiDi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<sml12261> SiDi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/193809/
<SiDi> sdb is your external drive ?
<sml12261> yes
<SiDi> so you wanna boot on it, or just use it from your current install ?
<sml12261> boot it
<sml12261> I'm on PS3 now, other machine is Windows  and I want to be able to use Xubu there
<SiDi> ok
<Carlis> charlie-tca there are files there ~/.local/share/applications
<SiDi> and i suppose there is a sda1 then
<SiDi> you'll need grub on the first disk to boot the partitions on the second one
<charlie-tca> Is there one for firefox?
<SiDi> or to boot from usb
<SiDi> you should have such an option in your bios
<sml12261> GRUB error in Windows hard drive
<Carlis> charlie-tca no
<sml12261> Error 21 I believe
<charlie-tca> What about browser or web browser?
<Carlis> firefox
<SiDi> sml12261: go to your bios and tell it to boot from USB then please
<charlie-tca> yes, now just open that in firefox and find the line that starts with "terminal=
<SiDi> do you have a grub on the MBR of this disk ?
<charlie-tca> no
<sml12261> Tried many times but ignores the USB drive and goes to internal Drive
<charlie-tca> open it in mousepad and find the line that starts with 'terminal=
<sml12261> I used a guided install on the drive so I don't know where all it is but I know it put GRUB on at least the first drive
<Carlis> where do i open it charlie tca ??
<SiDi> sml12261: its probably because there is no boot manager installed on your external drive
<charlie-tca> right-click and select "open with mousepad
<SiDi> sml12261: on the last window of the install, there is an "Advanced options" button
<charlie-tca> or are you in a terminal?
<SiDi> click it and chose to install the boot loader in sbd
<SiDi> then your drive will be bootable
<SiDi> sml12261: try to find tutorials on how to install to an usb / external drive, there should be some
<Carlis> yes I am in terminal
<charlie-tca> Okay, just cd to ~/.local/share/applications, then type mousepad firefox
<sml12261> Ok thanks, If I can get rid of the GRUB on my Windows drive I will try wingrub and see if that recognizes the drive, I'll also try reinstalling with that option
<SiDi> sml12261: the problem is that im not sure grub can see usb disks yet at this stage
<SiDi> anyway i'm sorry but i'll have to leave you, i need to go bed :)
<SiDi> good night everyone
<sml12261> yeah I got drive not found error before with that
<charlie-tca> good night, SiDi
<sml12261> Byr
<sml12261> Bye*
<Carlis> ok charlie tca and then ¿
<Carlis> ?
<charlie-tca> if there is a line "terminal= " make it "terminal=false"
<charlie-tca> then save the file
<Carlis> The file is empty
<charlie-tca> then just close it and delete the file
<Carlis> do i have to copy firefox from usr /share/application to .local/share/applicaitons ??
<Carlis> Charlie-tca ??
<charlie-tca> You can, and then make sure the "terminal=false" line is in it.
<Carlis> ok, I am going to do
<charlie-tca> anything there overrides /usr/share/applications
<Carlis> is firefox.desktop ?
<charlie-tca> yes
<Carlis> ok
<Carlis> The terminal is in false
<charlie-tca> and you copied it to .local/share/applications , right?
<Carlis> right
<charlie-tca> That should do it, then.
<charlie-tca> You do have to log out/log in for the change to take
<Carlis> but the value was already in false
<charlie-tca> It's okay, it should work now
<Carlis> I am goin to log out and log in again ok ?
<charlie-tca> okay
<Carlis> be right back
<Carlis> charlie-tca ??
<charlie-tca> yeah
<Carlis> It didnt work
<charlie-tca> are you clicking the menu icon or the panel icon?
<Carlis> I am clicking it on the panel icon
<charlie-tca> right click it, click properties
<Carlis> ok
<charlie-tca> uncheck "Run in terminal"
<Carlis> ok
<charlie-tca> click okay
<Carlis> I have to leave now
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> good luck
<Carlis> I tell u if did it work ok ?
<charlie-tca> Great
<Carlis> Thank u for ur help
<Carlis> bye
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
#xubuntu 2009-06-12
<unitheory> is there any way in xubuntu to display password dialogs as normal windows?
<unitheory> nevermind i figured it out
<n2diy>  I just did an install of 8.10, and then updated/upgraded to 9.04, and I don't have a shutdown option in my system menu!?
<unitheory> but it wasn't easy!
<unitheory> xfce still doesn't have a menu editor
<unitheory> n2diy, try the power button ;]
<n2diy> unitheory: your joking, I hope?
<unitheory> well when you press the power button it will ask you what you want
<n2diy> unitheory: ah, I didn't know that, let me give it a try, thanks.
<unitheory> is there a logout option in the menu? because you can use that to shutdown also
<stephen87> hello
<unitheory> greetings
<stephen87> how are you?
<unitheory> great, and yourself?
<stephen87> good, spent the last 2 days trying to get xubuntu installed, finally got it done and came back to thank the person helped me earlier
<unitheory> 2 days? wow you're pretty persistant
<stephen87> not like i didnt sleep or eat or anything
<stephen87> os x was too much for this computer...xubuntu seems a little much for it
<stephen87> it has 2 2.25ghz processors, but only 256mb of ram...
<n2diy> unitheory: ok, that worked, but is there a way to add the shutdown command to the system menu?
<unitheory> 256mb should be plenty for xubuntu
<unitheory> n2diy, yes...
<n2diy> unitheory: ok, I think I've seen menu edit somewhere before, let me hunt it down, 73.
<stephen87> is there a way to check and see if xubuntu can see both my processors?
<n2diy> stephen87: lshw
<unitheory> stephen87, the easiest way is just open applications > system > system monitor
<unitheory> stephen87, it will show your processors under the system tab and the load under the resources tab.  but gnome-system-monitor is a beast
<stephen87> "*-cpu:1 DISABLED"
<n2diy> stephen87: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<stephen87> xubuntu 9.04 ppc
<n2diy> stephen87: ppc... a Mac?
<stephen87> yes
<n2diy> stephen87: Haven't played with them, but back in the Dapper days, I had to run an smp kernel on Intel machines.
<stephen87> ok
<n2diy> stephen87: is this a multi-core machine, or discrete cpu's?
<stephen87> discrete
<n2diy> stephen87: ok, that is what I played with, an smp kernel is the way to go.
<stephen87> cool, and i can just aptget one and all should be well yes?
<n2diy> stephen87: once you I'd the kernel you need, apt-get install should work, and then reboot, of course.
<stephen87> sweet :) thanks
<n2diy> I'd/IDed, gl.
<unitheory> n2diy, this site might help http://bimma.me.uk/2009/04/25/how-to-xfce-46-menu-edit-in-xubuntu-904-jaunty/
<stephen87> i understood, im getting right now
<unitheory> n2diy, you're missing the <Filename>xfce4-logout.desktop</Filename> part
<n2diy> unitheory: thanks, checking it out now.
<stephen87> thank you for the help everything is much much faster now
<unitheory> :D
<maxone71> hello all can you install ubuntu 9.04 on a ps3
<maxone71> hello anyone
<Raggs> maxone71, i wouldnt doubt it, but why/.
<maxone71> how come ubuntu site dosn't have any info on installing it on a ps3
<Raggs> maxone71, i havent a clue
<erik__> hi all
<unitheory> hi!
<erik__> i was curious if the rox desktop wud work on xubuntu
<TheSheep> no reason why it wouldn't
<unitheory> what the heck is rox desktop
<erik__> ok
<erik__> im still new to linux
<erik__> xubuntu seems to be
<erik__> very good os
<unitheory> i run it on my tablet but i prefer ubuntu but much better than windows in any case imo
<anom01y> anyone here have an iTouch  and use it with Xubuntu ?
<unitheory> why use rox desktop?
<erik__> xubuntu runs good amd 2400 with 512 mb ram
<Raggs> i think rox is a flile manager
<Raggs> file
<unitheory> it's a desktop environment
<erik__> im not sure if extra ram would help
<erik__> the system is fast enough
<Raggs> unitheory, it is both it seems
<erik__> wud the extra 512 mb help
<erik__> im not into gaming
<MikeChelen> more ram is always better
<MikeChelen> even for things like firefox
<MikeChelen> xubuntu runs great even with 512mb, but it will still help :)
<KillerX> anyone awake?
<tavasti> _o/
<tavasti> blaah, he left
<Dervish> hey
<Dervish> can i put this on a 4gb usb flash drive?
<Vasa> hi
<Vasa> i'm trying to install xubuntu
<Vasa> I want to boot from a 8mb SD card
<Vasa> is tha possible?
<Vasa> anyone here?
<kora>  hi, is there any convenient way to grab keycodes for the xmodmap? i have a thinkpad and want to map the "browser forwar/backwar" buttons to home/end with xmodmap.
<premorphos> i give this command:  bluetooth-browse .output is: Couldn't execute command: nautilus --no-default-window "obex://[00:12:37:FD:78:EB]"... any one got a clue
<premorphos> ?
<premorphos> ps im trying to access a nokia
<premorphos> or does any one have a good solution. i need to browse and control several phones
<homebrewcider> hey there, lost my applications (kicker panel) icon, can someone tell me where it's kept please.
<premorphos> homebrew: do you meen the xfce panel?
<homebrewcider> yes
<premorphos> it is under applications settings settingsmanneger
<homebrewcider> all the other icons are okay, what I meant was I inserted a new one i downloaded, but I want the other one back
<homebrewcider> are using using the xfce desktop
<ringo999> what is the keyboard shortcut for locking the screen on xfce? or where do i set that up?
<homebrewcider> can someone, anyone do me a favour please
<homebrewcider>  right click on applications, go to properties, and where it says "icons" "button icon" click on the folder to the right, and tell me the path where the default icon is please.
<premorphos> homebrew: just right click on the luncher and go to properties and go to. home/yorename/.thumbnails/normal/
<homebrewcider> nothing of use there
<hateball> Is Xubuntu dependent on evolution-data-server?
<homebrewcider> can someone using xfce right click on applications, go to properties, and where it says "icons" "button icon" click on the folder to the right, and tell me the path where the default icon is please.
<premorphos> homebrew: that is the path
<homebrewcider> mate, I've looked in there, there is no icons at all, just thumbnails of photos
<premorphos> ok button icon: /usr/share/pixmaps/
<premorphos> odd cus my icons are located by default there
<Raggs> anyone here using Icecat?
<DetroitLibertyPe> I used to be able to just plug my external harddrive into my firewire and an icon would pop up on the desktop, now its not happening, and it's not showing in /media/ any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<Raggs> DetroitLibertyPe, does it show up in dmesg?
<Carlis> Charlie-tca ?
<Carlis> Charlie-tca: I want to tell me that the solution you gave me it worked. Thanks for your help
<Carlis> Bye
<DetroitLibertyPe> raggs...i'm not familar with dmesg
<firsm> Hehe, ubuntu's home directory encryption thingy sets /home/whatever to 775 instead of 755 causing ssh pubkey auth to not work.
<Raggs> DetroitLibertyPe, what brand hdd is it?
<DetroitLibertyPe> miloxar?
<DetroitLibertyPe> dmesg "|" grep the "|" is the shift and the backspace, right?
<Raggs> the pipe | is just below the backspace
<Raggs> the grep command searches
<psycho_oreos> if I do a dist-upgrade from ibex to jaunty, can I expect a clean upgrade or will there be issues? I am fine with a few minor issues but if its as bad as dist-upgrading from back around 2006ish then I'll probably do a clean install instead
<durt> psycho_oreos, you do know about upgrade manager right?
<psycho_oreos> durt, nope lol, I guess I'm too used to apt-get dist-upgrade
<durt> upgrade manager will solve most of the upgrade issues in regards to obsolete packages and default apps getting changed etc.
<durt> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<psycho_oreos> thanks :)
<durt> that last link is the one with upgrade instructions
<PDG1> ron_o are you there
<MTecknology> What does xubuntu use for the network manager applet?
<SiDi> hm, nm-applet
<SiDi> the same
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> It uses xfce4-power-manager right? I tried using that instead but I lost screen brightness control. How does xfce manage the screen brightness?
<SiDi> No, we use gnome-power-manager
<MTecknology> oh...
<SiDi> xfce4-power-manager works here too, though
<MTecknology> I'm trying to find light weight alternatives that have fewer dependencies
<SiDi> there are more or less the same, but since the ubuntu guys maintain g-p-m and make sure it works well, its less risky for us to use this one
<SiDi> and it has the sexy notifications :)
<MTecknology> the sexy notifications are from osd-notify
<MTecknology> gnome-power-manager, nm-applet, and openbox are my heaviest apps (aside from firefox). I'm trying to figure out how to trim the fat off those
<SiDi> but it requires support from apps. and g-p-m supports these notifications
<SiDi> openbox.. huh
<MTecknology> ya, I built this system from a cli install
<MTecknology> SiDi: I'm trying to make the leanest meanest machine possible
<MTecknology> thinner than debian, faster than gentoo :P
<MTecknology> I think my installs are almsot done - after than I'll reboot into karmic
<MTecknology> I'm excited to try out the latest kernel
<SiDi> heh
<SiDi> read the ubuntu.com page before
<MTecknology> why?
<SiDi> there are two known bugs that can be annoying
<PDG1> yeah... I installed u-lite last night on this craptop
<SiDi> especially if you have several OSes, grub2 wont install
<MTecknology> which page?
<MTecknology> 9.10 is installed now
<PDG1> so... I'm trying to get a super lightweight laptop OS... I've installed U-lite because i really like the buntus...
<PDG1> i've thought about Android... i've tried puppy... I don't know about DSL
<PDG1> dsl would probably run quicker.. I don't know how to make it as pretty as U-lite... but i'm pretty sure that it wont detect my wireless card automagically... does anyone have some opinions
<PDG1> ?
<DetroitLibertyPe>  ¿
<DetroitLibertyPe> I'm a big fan of DSL, but I don't use wirless normally, it doesn't recongize my wife's wireless car
<PDG1> i don't even know how to find out if there's support
<DetroitLibertyPe> linuxquestions.org, #damnsmalllinux
<DetroitLibertyPe> להשמיד את העולם הזמנה חדשה,אחד עשר בספטמבר היה בתוך העבודה
<PDG1> hey, thanks... I think I'll try DSL-N instead
<DetroitLibertyPe> OK, I've never used DSL-N
<PDG1> it uses 2.6 instead of 2.4
<DetroitLibertyPe> 2.4 is where its at!
<PDG1> hmmm
<PDG1> well DSL is only 50 MB... i'll try it again aswell
<eNathan> I need some help getting my internet to connect on xubuntu
<eNathan> as a side note I'm running VMWare but the problem isn't VMWare itself -- as I can boot other linux images through it
<eNathan> I suppose I would have to re-configure / default the network settings.. I'm not sure how though
<SiDi> err :/
<SiDi> if you're using a virtual machine then there should be a specific network proposed to your guest xubuntu OS
<SiDi> i dont know about vmware, but with virtualbox it connects out of the box
<eNathan> it was working at one point, but I disabled the DHCP / NAT services for vmware at one point, and when I re-enabled them it didn't work
<SiDi> are you sure you reenabled everything ?
<eNathan> the result for eth0 when I run iifconfig doesn't show a network address
<SiDi> click on the network icon in the top right of xubuntu, what do you see ?
<eNathan> im sure.. other linux images work in VMWare at the moment
<eNathan> Wired Network | Auto Eth0 | Configure VPN
<eNathan> and there's an x on the icon
<eNathan> I clicked Auto Eth0, it requested a network address and says im connected
<eNathan> heh. thanks.. simple solution
<chewit> i'm little slow on the news, just want to know what you all think about Lubuntu
<SiDi> _eNathan_: :)
<Call-Me-M> hey, i have been using 5 days now trying to get a web-page up and running, i have looked at several tutorials, and howto's and i cant seem to understand how to "build my own web host server, i have created a web-page at dreamweaver, but i dont understand what i should do to publish it on my own host server.????!!!??? Help Anyone!?
<knome> Call-Me-M, the most common way is to set up an apache web server
<knome> Call-Me-M, sudo apt-get install apache2
<Call-Me-M> i think i have one
<Call-Me-M> on my ubuntu server
<knome> right, i suppose you do then
<knome> Call-Me-M, i'd say you should refer to the apache manual
<Call-Me-M> kk
<knome> or ask the #httpd -channel
<SiDi> Dreamweaver...
<vinnl> Don't start :P
<_eNathan_> callme, you either have to run your own apache server or get web hosting
<_eNathan_> I wouldn't recommend the former..
<_eNathan_> dreamweaver is just development and has nothing to do with the web server (other than uploading the site's files via FTP / etc)
<SiDi> _eNathan_: i dont consider dreamweaver capable of making "web" documents, so whats the point of corrupting the virgin innocent soul of a web server with these ?
<_eNathan_> SiDi: You're one of those anti-dreamweaver types.. :P Honestly, I use dreamweaver but I don't use the wysiwyg features it has. I code and format using raw xhtml/css/javascript etc
<_eNathan_> I don't like wysiwyg either
<_eNathan_> but it's not like dw is evil.. atleast it creates xhtml compliant documents :)
<SiDi> _eNathan_: im ok with it as long as you know how to code with a notepad :)
<_eNathan_> started in notepad
<SiDi> wysiwyg is just a big joke, and it really makes life hard for those who gotta work after people who use that... i lost a lot of time when i was doing web due to people not working properly
<_eNathan_> I just like syntax higlighting, etc
<SiDi> try gedit ^^
<_eNathan_> correction: I like syntax hilighting + remote / local file ftp management
<SiDi> use emacs then :d
<SiDi> i usually host the code on my machine so i dont have to upload, and i upload when im done :p
<_eNathan_> yea, I usually have to uplaod constantly though.. there's no "being done" part
<_eNathan_> e.g., debugging PHP
<_eNathan_> and testing
<_eNathan_> I'm not sure of a way to do that locally.. perhaps installing PHP and a local web server or something..
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> install apache and php
<SiDi> and then just go to localhost/yourstuff
<SiDi> you can get mysql and phpmyadmin too
<SiDi> or postgresql, ruby, etc
<SiDi> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<_eNathan_> perhaps.. my system resources are too sparse for that at the moment though
<_eNathan_> I don't do much web development anymore
<_eNathan_> no more personal projects.. the freelance scene is a dry desert
<SiDi> heh yeh
<SiDi> they pay fat web agencies for too often badly done job :(
<SiDi> but apache isnt so so heavy. and if you're really short on ram, try httpd
<_eNathan_> I'll keep it in mind (:
<SiDi> lighttpd*
<_eNathan_> SiDi, what would you recommend for someone wanting to get started doing C++ programming on linux?
<_eNathan_> I reckon Eclipse is a popular IDE
<SiDi> _eNathan_: eclipse can be good if you're used to it, yeh
<SiDi> i personally only use gedit, regardless of what im coding
<SiDi> its enough for my needs :)
<_eNathan_> gedit doesn't appear to be a compiler
<SiDi> eclipse neither
<SiDi> you compile with g++ anyway
<Raggs> blueJ will compile java
<Raggs> :D
<SiDi> _eNathan_: you have, in gedit and kate, the possibility to add a terminal
<SiDi> so you can use your makefile or command line to compile
<Raggs> SiDi, not command line!!!!
<SiDi> whats wrong with command line
<SiDi> doesnt eat kittens
<SiDi> gcc -c foo.cc bar.cc -lm is sexy
<Raggs> no, you just have to sacrifice new born kittens to use it right?
<knome> bug 248619
<knome> ehm...
<Sniper606> Does anyone know if there is a way to make the thunar file manager's background transparent in XFCE on xubuntu 9.04?
<bassliner> hi there, does xubuntu 9.04 include the 4.4 or the 4.6 xfce?
<knome> 4.6
<SiDi> 4.6
<knome> SiDi, beat you!
<SiDi> knome: but its hot here
<bassliner> so no easy way to edit menus?
<knome> bassliner, nope.
<SiDi> bassliner: no easy way, no
<bassliner> ty.
<knome> SiDi, it's hot here as well :P
<SiDi> knome: :[
<knome> +20
<SiDi> knome: ahah x_x
<SiDi> i think we are at 28 here
<knome> that's hot enough for finnish people
<knome> 28 would be wau too much for me.
<knome> 20 is perfect.
<SiDi> it goes up to 40 in the summer here
<knome> maybe 23-25 would be okay.
<SiDi> 23 is ok, 25 is too much
<knome> :P
<Slonkie> lol
<SiDi> tomorrow they plan 34° in the afternoon
<knome> "they" plan?
<SiDi> the meteo guys
<SiDi> yknow, scientists
<knome> i don't think they plan it
<Slonkie> yes they do!! :D
<SiDi> they expect then
<Slonkie> they forecast them
<knome> yes, they forecast them :P
<SiDi> pff
<SiDi> clever people
<knome> ;))
<SiDi> its hot here, i cant use brain cells
<knome> lol
<Slonkie> Come to denmark
<knome> like when can you
<knome> ;)
<Slonkie> We've got 14 Degress celcius and rain
<SiDi> Slonkie: you find me job+home and i come :)
<SiDi> gonna take a cold shower brb
<SiDi> actually gonna go bed after. good night xubuntu !
<knome> night :P
<valve> Evening guys, I have a question to pick your brains with :) I've just installed 9.04 on a machine that's to be a music machine (using rhythmbox with the rhythmweb plugin to control it... unless anyone can suggest a better network/web based method of controlling a media player), and i'm having a problem when ripping cds. When I put a cd in, I have to open up Gigolo and get that to connect to the cd drive, which then lets rhythmbox 'see' the di
<froggyman> I am trying to do a test install of Xubuntu and am doing this on a 16GB flash drive with 11GB free and set the install to a 5GB partition. The first 80% went by rather quickly. But now appears to be stuck at "Creating the Virtual Disks" and has been on this step for around 15 minutes. Now is this last part expected to take a rather long time and it just needs to be given some time to install? or is there a probkem with it? I
<stephen87> hello
#xubuntu 2009-06-13
<ron_o> can someone tell me if this is an average time:
<ron_o> 10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9011ms
<ron_o> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 31.938/34.992/38.529/2.397 ms
<ron_o> to www.google.com
<Sharkfin> Hiya!
<Sharkfin> I've just installed Xubuntu and I have a couple of Qs
<Sharkfin> Websites load slowly.
<Sharkfin> Correction - website lookups are slow
<Sharkfin> like the DNS is misconfigured or something
<Sharkfin> intra-site links are like lightning
<Sharkfin> Hi
<Sharkfin> Nobody talks, huh?
<ron_o> Sharkfin, I saw on Ubuntu.com forums that there's a solution to your problem.
<TheSheep> you didn't ask a question
<ron_o> hehe, TheSheep. :)
<Sharkfin> ron_o: search terms on the forum?
<ron_o> DNS lookup slow .... web slow DNS problems .... slow internet connection  ...
<Sharkfin> thnx. Searching
<ron_o> I always just search google with either xubuntu or ubuntu and google can give you a better solution, usually, than just forum only searching.
<ron_o> ymmv
<ron_o> *xubuntu or ubuntu in the search phrase.
<forces> saluton
<R1cochet> if i wanted to learn python would i need a compiler?
<TheSheep> see the tutorial on python.org
<TheSheep> the python compiler and interpreter is installed in ubuntu by default
<TheSheep> and in xubuntu
<TheSheep> come to #python if you have questions
<R1cochet> TheSheep: ty
<R1cochet> I have an icon that i would like to use for a certain file type. is there a way that i can the icon for this file type show the icon i have?...
<R1cochet> insert> make*
<R1cochet> ive been able to set it as an emblem but would rather it show as filetype
<Ahmuck> hi.  i need to transfer files and settings from one pc to another.  is there a migration tool?
<Vasklevox> w00t, only 35 minutes till I can plant 9.04 on thumbdrive...
<R1cochet> y do u have to wait?
<Vasklevox> Slow internet.
<Vasklevox> Considering I don't think theres' any landline internet out to this part of Alaska anymore, the last dialup server quit out like 7 years ago.
<Vasklevox> Mmmm, work to do.
 * Vasklevox turns ta leave.
<Kasm279> i have a MAJOR bug
<Kasm279> the xfce4-mixer-plugin (for the panel) will randomly slam my CPU
<Kasm279> restarting it solves the problem, but im wondering if anyone else has this issue
<SiDi_> no :/
<SiDi_> what do you mean by slam your CPU ?
<Kasm279> it uses up all of the CPU
<Kasm279> it makes my laptop heat up so much that the 'emergency' fan comes on, which i know is at around 150 degrees farenheit
<SiDi_> 150 farenheit ? That'd be more than 100 celsius, your PC would have gone down long time :/
<Kasm279> as soon as i removed the mixer from the panel, the CPU usage went down to about 12%
<Kasm279> no
<SiDi_> can you please report a bug in bugzilla.xfce.org ?
<Kasm279> 212F is 100C
<Kasm279> k
<SiDi_> Please give them accurate hardware info, tell them what version of xubuntu you use
<SiDi_> are you on 9.04 or not ? if 9.04 your xfce version is 4.6.0, otherwise its 4.4
<Kasm279> will it matter that its kubuntu with the xubuntu-desktop package installed?
<Kasm279> (it is 9.04)
<SiDi_> it should be the same
<Kasm279> k
<SiDi_> you're sure you got no KDE services running, though ?
<Kasm279> thats what i assumed, but i was just making sure
<Kasm279> im using konversation :\
<SiDi_> hm :p
<SiDi_> tell them you got kde stuff running then, we never know
<SiDi_> you DONT use pulseaudio, right ?
<Kasm279> eh?
<SiDi_> type ps aux | grep pulse and give me the result please
<Kasm279> whats that?
<SiDi_> its a sound server used in ubuntu but not in xubuntu
<SiDi_> because not supported by xfce
<Kasm279> blargh
<Kasm279> now updater is slamming the CPU
<Kasm279> kasm279  23447  0.0  0.1   3336   804 pts/0    S+   02:40   0:00 grep pulse
<SiDi_> alright, no pulseaudio
<SiDi_> what is your CPU ?
<Kasm279> k
<Kasm279> Sysinfo for 'kasm279-HP-laptop': Linux 2.6.28-11-generic running , CPU: Intel(R)Celeron(R)CPU2.80GHz at 2791 MHz (5583 bogomips), HD: 16/53GB, RAM: 418/433MB, 130 proc's, 2.9d up
<Kasm279> thats a handy script :D
<SiDi_> wow, not much ram :)
<Kasm279> updating xulrunner? i already ran updates today :\ *grumble*
<Kasm279> its really 512
<Kasm279> i think the video card is skimming off of it
<SiDi_> ah yeh probably
<Kasm279> (it has 64MB to itself, but i think its set to use the ram if needed)
<SiDi_> i think it just takes ram, not only if needed :p
<Kasm279> XD
<SiDi_> there were many of these cards for some time. they claimed they had 128mb ram and in little letters it was written they actually had 32 and were stealing the rest from PC's ram
<Kasm279> o hey, theres a bug about this, but its when the person unplugs a USB headset
<Kasm279> its a laptop
<SiDi_> a bug about what ?
<Kasm279> the xfce4-mixer-plugin using 100% CPU
<SiDi_> hm
<SiDi_> say it in the bug report then :)
<Kasm279> im creating a new report as mine pops up randomly
<Kasm279> SiDi_: filed a report on it
<SiDi_> cheers
<Kasm279> XD
<Kasm279> ah, the sweet hum of 1 of the fans off and the other on low
<Kasm279> oh, one more question
<Kasm279> how can i get a temperature readout from a thermal zone in the panel?
<SiDi_> xfce4-sensors-plugin does that
<Kasm279> i downloaded it but i dont know how to compile it >.<
<SiDi_> :/
<Kasm279> (im assuming you have to compile it)
<SiDi_> sudo apt-get xfce4-sensors-plugin
<SiDi_> oops
<SiDi_> sudo apt-get install xfce4-sensors-plugin
<Kasm279> XD
<Kasm279> k
<SiDi_> you can also use the synaptic package manager.
<Kasm279> i know that mush
<Kasm279> mutch*
<SiDi_> much ?
<Kasm279> >.<
<Kasm279> ty
<SiDi_> not that i have anything against mushes :p
<Kasm279> ive had to use the terminal to get the wlan card working :\
<SiDi_> ndiswrapper ?
<SiDi_> there's a gui for that too :]
<Kasm279> apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Kasm279> no
<Kasm279> that wouldnt work
<SiDi_> then you could have used the synaptic package manager to install the b43 driver
<Kasm279> and fwcutter is much more efficient
<Kasm279> i know that now
<SiDi_> apt-get is just another interface to dpkg, aswell as aptitude, gnome-app-install and synaptic
<Kasm279> but the terminal is so much... simpler
<SiDi_> yes :)
<Kasm279> ooooh
<Kasm279> i need to do autoremove >.<
<Kasm279> i have a huge list from getting rid of kmail, konquerer, quassel, xchat, firefox, thunderbird... and many more
<Kasm279> SiDi_: im assuming that the ACPI sensor that is at 0mWh has something to do with the battery?
<SiDi_> no idea
<Kasm279> i will find out when i get the new battery -.-
<Kasm279> OH
<Kasm279> BATT1 is the sensor label >.<
<Kasm279> SiDi_: how do i force a command that needs root access (in terminal)
<SiDi_> sudo :p
<Kasm279> wo-hoo!
<Kasm279> o gots HD temp now
<Kasm279> SiDi_: thanks very much
<Kasm279> have a good night (or moring or day or evening)
<Ahmuck> i'd like to move my home from one computer to another.  is there a migration tool in xubuntu i can use?
<Besogon> Does not command "mv" work? then "chown" may be
<Ahmuck> mv from pc to pc ?
<Ahmuck> doing it via a serial cable?
<Besogon> why not? It's only folder
<Besogon> Offcouse you should change USER for all files in home dir after all
<Ahmuck> well, windows xp has this nice migration tool
<erik__> good morning
<monia> hi to all
<monia> i'm in trouble with the modem of my toshiba satellite
<Slonkie> !Hi | monia
<ubottu> monia: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Slonkie> be more specific, monia.
<monia> after the installation i've seen in he hardware driver list that the driver war active for the moden. i think a winmodem
<monia> but when i try to use gnome-ppp the modem starts but gppp says it don't find the modem
<monia> i've tried with scanmodem, it says i have to use slmodem
<monia> i've installed it and compiled it
<monia> now the slamr driver is loaded, but the modem don't work at all
<monia> and the /dev/modem link to /dev/ttySL0 is broken, the second don't exixts
<monia> any idea?
<monia> the pc is a toshiba satellite s1800 with xubuntu 9
<daurnimator> monia I think I had one of them about 6-7 years ago
<Hetor> Hello, I have a problem with Screen. When I first launched it, it worked fine, but I had to reboot, and now when I launch Screen, all I see is a bash shell. Can anybody help me?
<Besogon> Hetor, you dont install graphic driver
<Besogon> may be
<Hetor> nvm, figured it out
<Hetor> I had to mess with screen-profiles
<Besogon> Does gdm  work?
<Hetor> :s
<Hetor> Screen is a program
<Hetor> I didn't have any problems with GDM or X
<Besogon> When you try login to xfce X falls, does't it?
<Hetor> no it doesn't
<Hetor> why should it?
<Hetor> "Screen" is a terminal multiplexor
<Besogon> Hetor, gdm not work for you.
<Hetor> gdm does work
<Hetor> doh
<Besogon> undestand
<Besogon> you
<SiDi> Hetor: heh
<SiDi> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<SiDi> Besogon: read this please :)
<SiDi> Hetor: the people at #ubuntu-server may be much more helpful than us for any screen related questions :) Especially since the upstream contact for screen-profiles should be there.
<Hetor> ok ty
<slimjimflim> hi, anybody know how to change the number of virtual desktops
<TheSheep> slimjimflim: settins->worksaces
<Hetor> slimjimflim: settings, settings manager, workspaces
<Ben_Cs> Good evening :)
<slow-motion> hi
<SiDi> i
#xubuntu 2009-06-14
<Kasm279> hello
<Kasm279> im wondering how to get the gsynaptics driver to work
<Kasm279> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<stephen87> hello
<forces> saluton
<stephen87> hello, i recently installed xubuntu 9.04 everything is working great except randomly my computers fans will kick on for about 10 min and then the computer shuts down
<ccfontes> hi
<ccfontes> I can't find linux-image 686 for my pentium 4. what's happening?
<eNathan> :o
<Flinx> I am having a problem with my flash player. Currently the Adobe test page is working just fine. but I cannot connect to my flashchat ><. Running 64-bit Jaunty (9.04)
<Flinx> thoughts?
<Zimm3r> How can I change xubuntu refresh rate to something below 60 (otherwise flickering and then white screen <3 minutes in :()
<maduser> go to settings and display
<maduser> if if it doesn't let you change i don't know what to tell you
<Zimm3r> From the applications > system menu?
<maduser> yeah the drop down menu
<maduser> then settings>display
<Zimm3r> no go
<Zimm3r> already tried
<maduser> you might be able to edit xorg.conf to change it, but i can't help you edit it
<Zimm3r> ok :(
<maduser> Zimm3r do you have a nividia card?
<Zimm3r> no clue
<Zimm3r> any way I find out through command line
<Zimm3r> I have ssh access
<Zimm3r> but I can
<maduser> thats for networking
<Zimm3r> 't use the actual computer because well white screen
<maduser> oh
<Zimm3r> maduser I have a command line shell from a ssh server running on the computer
<maduser> you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Zimm3r> ok
<maduser> if you have a nividia card theres another command you can use
<Zimm3r> how do I restart a computer from the command line?
<Zimm3r> found it
<Fridrik> hola
<Fridrik> ayuda sobre xubuntu
<Fridrik> en español¿?
<maduser> poco
<Fridrik> no hay un canal¿?
<forces> Fridrik, ?
<maduser> Xubuntu es un proyecto opensource no hay apoyo profesional sólo las personas que ayudan
<forces> Fridrik, cual es el problema?
<Fridrik> el problema es...
<Fridrik> que no puedo cambiar la frecuencia del monitor
<Fridrik> forces
<forces> ya viste en el menu de xfce?
<Fridrik> que menu¿?
<Fridrik> donde esta¿?
<Fridrik> no puedo ver videos ni nada forces
<Fridrik> la tengo en 87hz
<Fridrik> y no puedo bajarla
<forces> en el menu de xfce
<forces> configuraciones
<forces> menu xfce
<forces> Fridrik, si estas aquí asumo que ocupas xubuntu
<Fridrik> no
<Fridrik> ocupo ubuntu
<forces> ¬.¬
<forces> entonces entra a #ubuntu
<forces> ahí saben más de eso
<Fridrik> ok
<Fridrik> pero tu estas alla
<Fridrik> y no me contestas man
<homebrewcider> I've lost my application button from my kicker panel/start menu. Can someone do me a favour please, right click on applications, go to properties, and where it says "icons" "button icon" click on the folder to the right, and tell me the path where the default icon is please. I can't find mine. thank you
<mari> My screen resolution is set to default 1920x1440 everytime i relog, same with boot up screen. I want it to be 1280x800. but it resets every time, and it's driving me nuts trying to fix it for weeks now :c
<homebrewcider> is there anyone that can take 2 seconds of their time to help me with the problem described above
<SiDi> Do you mind repeating it ?
<homebrewcider> I've lost my application button from my kicker panel/start menu. Can someone do me a favour please, right click on applications, go to properties, and where it says "icons" "button icon" click on the folder to the right, and tell me the path where the default icon is please. I can't find mine. thank you
<homebrewcider> there
<gabkdlly> homebrewcider: /usr/share/pixmaps/xubuntu-logo.png
<SiDi> I actually didnt know the default one either :/
<homebrewcider> thank you gabkdlly
<homebrewcider> spent ages looking for it, wasn't far away either......
<SiDi> all icons are in /usr/share/pixmaps or /usr/share/icons though
<SiDi> you can also use "locate xubuntu | grep svg" or "grep png" to find icons which path contains the word xubuntu
<homebrewcider> thank you
<handjob> Hi all.How does 'mv' input should look like to move 2+ files at once to the same directory?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<flinx> Firefox - about:plugins is saying that I have flash installed, but I'm not able to reach my flashchat login.
<flinx> about : plugins page
<vinnl> Can you view other Flash elements? (You could try e.g. zombo.com :)
<flinx> yes
<flinx> http://www.hollowdreams.org/chat/flashchat.php this is the login page.
<vinnl> What do you see?
<flinx> I only see a white page
<flinx> but other pages, like zombo.com are working fine
<flinx> its really confusing XD
<vinnl> Ah. Then I suppose the problem lies in the webpage... Only, it displays fine for me :S
<vinnl> Do you happen to have AdBlock, FlashBlock or something installed?
<flinx> weird.
<flinx> I don't think so.
<flinx> This is a pretty vanilla install of Xubuntu
<vinnl> Right. And how did you install Flash?
<vinnl> (And which version of Xubuntu are you using?)
<flinx> Jaunty - 9.04
<flinx> I used synaptic
<vinnl> Hmm, strange :S
<flinx> I know ><
<flinx> the page works fine on windows
<vinnl> On the same machine?
<flinx> no
<flinx> I'm on a laptop right now. But it works on my dekstop at home and work.
<flinx> as well as countless other users
<vinnl> Perhaps in a different browser?
<vinnl> (I don't really expect that to help though :P)
<flinx> worth a shot XD
<flinx> got a recommended browser to try?
<vinnl> Ehm, let me see
<vinnl> !info midori
<ubottu> midori (source: midori): fast, lightweight graphical web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.2-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 319 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<vinnl> You could try that, if it doesn't crash
<flinx> does it support flash?
<vinnl> It should
<vinnl> Otherwise Epiphany but I suppose that has a few more dependencies
<vinnl> !info epiphany-browser
<ubottu> epiphany-browser (source: epiphany-browser): Intuitive web browser - dummy package. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 76 kB
<flinx> ahh yes, I remeber epiphany now
<flinx> remember
<flinx> yeah nothing XD
<handjob> Hi all. Problem : 'sudo blkid' doesn't display my pendrive. '  lsusb' says it's in the board. What now?
<handjob> anyone?
<vinnl> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<handjob> well it's not too helpfull.
<vinnl> No sorry
<Besogon> may be it doesn't mount
<handjob> np
<handjob> 'doesn't muont' what do you mean by that?
<handjob> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0781:5406 SanDisk Corp. Cruzer Micro 4GB Flash Drive
<handjob> lsusb works blkid doesn't
<Besogon> does not mount
<vinnl> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<handjob> i would love to mount it manualy but i don't knew the name of device
<Besogon> did you see xfce4-gvfs-mount?
<Besogon> sorry
<handjob> no i am quite new to xfce so i am using terminal mostly
<Besogon> I saw something for mount flash drivers yesterday in xfce, but now Im in gnome... I can't fing it
<vinnl> !info Gigolo
<ubottu> Package Gigolo does not exist in jaunty
<vinnl> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVFS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 91 kB, installed size 460 kB
<eNathan> I have a problem.. xubuntu can't resolve domain names
<Besogon> !gigolo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gigolo
<Besogon> !gigolo
<Besogon> I found it
<Besogon> Still I didn't fing menu editor after I had upgraded from ubuntu8.10 to ubuntu 9.04
<TheSheep> Besogon: there is none yet
<Besogon> amfull. Why doesn't they use standart menu?
<vinnl> What is "the standard menu"?
<Besogon> standart menu for gnome
<TheSheep> Besogon: xfce uses the freedesktop standard for the menus
<TheSheep> Besogon: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/menu-spec
<vinnl> Because that is a GNOME Panel applet, which doesn't work in the Xfce panel
<vinnl> They do want to fully support the specification TheSheep  linked to, but that just took too much time to be finished for this release. Once they do support it, you should be able to use GNOME's menu editor
<TheSheep> vinnl: I thought they do suport it, just didn't write the editor yet
<vinnl> TheSheep, they do, only not menu merging or something like that, which Alacarte needs
<TheSheep> yeah, you can't edit without merging
<vinnl> Anyway, I'm off for dinner, bye :)
<Besogon> TheSheep, My old menu that I did myself dont work now. What is the reason?
<Besogon> !menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu
<Besogon> !xfcemenu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfcemenu
<Besogon> hm..
<Besogon> xml menu dont work now
<rgnr> hey
<seevee> hi.
<seevee> I have a quick question that I couldn't find in documentation.
<knome> !ask | seevee
<ubottu> seevee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<forces> go on
<seevee> I used unetbootin to set up a livecd on a usb with 8.4. It boots, but the font is grossly out of proportion to the point of being unusable.
<seevee> What can I do?
<data`> hi everyone
<data`> i came here to ask for some advice
<data`> i have an old compaw armada 7400 laptop - pentium II 333mhz with 192mb ram...
<data`> i installed xp on the machine.. it was running ok with all firefox, and even some movies... well i tought id make it faster, since it is used just as a music player, and go with xubuntu
<data`> well, now xubuntu runs incresdibly slow.. like reeeeeally slow
<forces> seevee, try with 9.04
<forces> data`, http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20090504
<forces> minimalist xubuntu
<data`> howcome xp runs faster than xubuntu, debian variation with xcfe as desktop...
<forces> :P
<data`> thank you, ill look into it
<seevee> Is there something else I can try while I wait for the download?
<data`> if i replace the xfce with icewm, how much faster will it be?
<forces> data`, its better install ubuntu base
<forces> then install icewm
<seevee> forces, I'm downloading 9.04 to try, but isn't there a way to correct it in 8.x?
<forces> the same way
<forces> install ubuntu base, then icewm
<S0210> is there a "not fast" user switching available?
<stephen87> hello
<stephen87> my computer is not running its fans until the last moment and over heating, i am trying to figure out how to manually control my fans
<stephen87> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<vidd> stephen87, my google-fu is a little rusty today!
<vidd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=230673
<vidd> try that
<stephen87> ty
<stephen_> yarrr overheated and crashed
<seevee> Can I copy files from a mounted iso image to perform a thumb drive install?
<seevee> I have the iso image saved to /home/me. Without burning a cd or using unetbootin (I don't want to switch to Windows), can I make the install?
<seevee> For example mount -o /home/me/iso-image /mnt/iso and then copy the files over?
<vidd> seevee, yes...you can....
<vidd> not 100% on the how
<vidd> but you basically mount the iso as a cd, and install from there
<seevee> My big question would be on the bootloader? How would I set up the bootloader after I copy the files over?
<seevee> mmm. Can you point to a How-to for Xubutu on this one?
<vidd> once you have iso loaded, follow the instructions
<vidd> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<vidd> how's that?
<seevee> Very helpful. Thank you.
<vidd> np
<stephen_> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<rallEy4> I'm using xfce 4.6, and I'm trying to find xfce4-menueditor. Does it no longer exist?
<knome> rallEy4, it does not exist in 4.6.
<rallEy4> thanks
<knome> you can expect it to be back in 4.8, though.
<rallEy4> Great, thanks for the info.
<knome> np
<rallEy4> I also have an issue with workspaces. Both of the default workspaces are named "Workspace 1" and "Workspace 2". When a new one is created, it calls it "Desk 3". Is there any way to change this behavior, or simply rename it?
<stephen_> rallEy4, in your settings>>workspaces program
<rallEy4> stephen_, thankyeh, I over looked that >.>
#xubuntu 2010-06-14
<lighta> none for know vsftpd well here ? got config issues http://pastebin.com/ZhVkyS1M
<n2diy> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<owen1> how to access the IBus configuration? do i need to install any package? i heard 10.4 moved away from scim to IBus but i still see scim under 'Settings'.
<owen1> under 'language support' i see a dropdown with a few options - lo-gtk, scim, etc.. but no ibus, even though the tooltip tells me that ibus is the recommended way!
<owen1> xubuntu, WTF is wrong with lucid?
<owen1> it's not lucid at all in my opinion
<owen1> i can't recommend ubuntu to my friends with so many issues like this.
<owen1> and if i will, i'll become the tech support..
<lighta> owen1, if you're a tech support can you help me with vsftpd ?
<owen1> lighta: what is the issue? i think i used it before
<lighta> for real ? oh wow finally. hmm config issue (almost got the wrong line) here my config : http://pastebin.com/dQYJJB2S comportement section is under comment cause is got a defaut in it. i'm trying to found it
<lighta> owen1, perhaps come in #vsftpd if you got time ?
<owen1> lighta: i am afraid all i did is testing it. looking at your config make my eyes bleed. sorry, i have no idea.
<lighta> owen1, ok =(, did you put virtual users ?
<owen1> lighta: i can't remember..probably no
<lighta> ok thx for try anyway
<owen1> np
<lighta> found error is hide_ips line whenever I enable or disable it I can't run vsftpd
<lighta> maybe a bug
<lighta_> Can someone help me configure vsftpd mysql-pam virtual users ?
<mumphster> Hey I cant find the "Share Folders" menu option anywhere
<mumphster> Am I missing something here
<moetunes> !cifs
<moetunes> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mumphster> I dont want to mount a folder or whatever
<mumphster> yes I know how to mount via cifs
<mumphster> but I want to share it not mount an already exisisting folder
<mumphster> from what im reading in google there should be an option in the system menu
<mumphster> but I'm not seeing it
<mumphster> :/
<Bibb> hello all
<Bibb> What VNC server do you recommend for xfce4/xubuntu?
<moetunes> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I'm still working on this old Dell Inspiron 2500 to make it an server but.....there are snags...   there are a few things and buttons that don't seem to work once my ubuntu/xubuntu system has loaded(at login screen), one the built-in trackpad and mouse buttons, two the power button doesn't do anything....how do I get these things working?
<ShapeShifter499> oh and booting is god-awful slow
<ShapeShifter499> takes like 5 minutes to get to the desktop after logging in
<ShapeShifter499> any help?
<moetunes> ShapeShifter499: you seem to need the synaptics package
<ShapeShifter499> synaptics?
<ShapeShifter499> that is......
<moetunes> it's the module for the touchpad
<moetunes> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<ShapeShifter499> ooh
<moetunes> ShapeShifter499: you can read the log /var/log/Xorg.0.log to find the graphics hassle
<ShapeShifter499> moetunes: graphics hassle?  I don't have hany
<ShapeShifter499> *any
<ShapeShifter499> just booting time is slow....
<moetunes> "ShapeShifter499> takes like 5 minutes to get to the desktop after logging in" - sounds like a raphics hassle - or really slow cpu
<ShapeShifter499> well.....prolly the cpu, its a Pentium III
 * ShapeShifter499 thinks he should have just installed the server edition
<ShapeShifter499> moetunes: I would check the xorg log but my comp hasn't gotten to the desktop yet D=
<ShapeShifter499> moetunes: all I see right now is the desktop wallpaper and the mouse arrow
<ShapeShifter499> moetunes: and the mouse is operational
<ShapeShifter499> moetunes: and the hard drive light stopped blinking....
<moetunes> ShapeShifter499: is there a menu when you right click the desktop?
<ShapeShifter499> no
<moetunes> does   alt+f2   give a run dialog?
<ShapeShifter499> wait....
<ShapeShifter499> yes
<moetunes> start a terminal with it - do   xterm
<ShapeShifter499> k
<ShapeShifter499> done
<moetunes> in that type   xfdesktop &
<moetunes> look for errors
<ShapeShifter499> mhm...
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<ShapeShifter499> btw I'm working with two computers atm
<moetunes> or for desktop icons
<ShapeShifter499> ok ya the desktop icons poped up
<moetunes> ShapeShifter499: when you log out save the session
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<ShapeShifter499> so wait, log out now?
<moetunes> whenever you want
<ShapeShifter499> k
<ShapeShifter499> ok going to look at xorg log
<ShapeShifter499> D=
<rgnr> hey ppl!
<rgnr> any1 tried to install xubuntu inside windows?
<_chris__> rgnr, what do u mean ? vmware ?
<rgnr> _chris__:  nope? there's an option on live cd
<rgnr> _chris__:  using wubi
<NgaWezyr> ola bruuudeerrzzz
<NgaWezyr> ikonia hallo brotha
<NgaWezyr> bazhang brotha, hello
<NgaWezyr> ola ikonia bruder
<NgaWezyr> welcome again:S
<py_> hello
<py_> I'm running xubuntu 10.04 on my X60s and am really happy with it
<py_> I just have one question: when in the office, I connect the laptop to an external display, and use xrandr to extend my desktop over both monitors. But how can I get my panels to stay on the internal (lvds) monitor? they are always sent to the external monitor
<py_> I tried the --primary option from xrandr, but it has no effect
<py_> basically, I would like the laptop's internal monitor to be the primary display all the time, whatever is connected (or not) externally
<TheSheep> I found that I need to restart the panel for it to find the right screen
<TheSheep> xfce4-panel -r
<py_> TheSheep: let me try that
<py_> TheSheep: no luck, they disappear and reappear just at the same place, eg external monitor
<py_> the xrandr command i'm using is "xrandr --output LVDS1 --primary --mode 1024x768 --output VGA1 --mode 1280x1024 --above LVDS1"
<py_> (plus, after the panel restart, the "screen border" implied by the panels is not respected - eg the maximized windows take up the full monitor, even going under the panels, while they usually stop just above)
<diana1480> my cdrom drive just never mounts properly and if I run mount /media/cdrom0 the light never comes on and after about 20 seconds I get mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<diana1480> couldn't find any help on google
<dali> hello
<dali> couild anyone help me, please. when i see movies from net on xubuntu are very slow what can i do? i already install flash?
<dali> couild anyone help me, please. when i see movies from net on xubuntu are very slow what can i do? i already install flash
<TheSheep> dali: is it a slow computer?
<dali> i don't think so. where i see the characteristics of computer?
<dali> could you help me?
<TheSheep> sorry, was afk
<TheSheep> there is little you can do with flash
<TheSheep> do you have the windows codecs installed?
<TheSheep> the w32codecs package?
<dali> no
<dali> how can i install it?
<dali> the browser midori is more faster than firefox?
<slow-motion> hi
<dali> ??
<lighta> Hi, where can I found a bash skeleton ?
<TheSheep> dali: midori won't help you with slow flash
<TheSheep> dali: you can install w32codecs from the medibuntu repository
<TheSheep> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<TheSheep> lighta: /etc/skel
<dali> could be the slower pc?
<TheSheep> dali: try if installing the codecs helps
<dali> i can t install by comands?
<lighta> nothing in the repertory TheSheep
<dali> when i try install it says error dpendecy cant be sastified:libamrnb3
<dali> what can i do?
<lighta> did u install libamrnb3 ? dali ?
<lighta> I need a structure for a script, I want to use service ... start/stop/restart/reload
<dali> n. how can i do it?
<dali> does  it got any comand?
<dali> \is anyone here that can help me?
<dali> please
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2010-06-15
<zvacet> is xfce 4.8 out and how to install it in ubuntu
<knome> zvacet, no, xfce 4.8 is not released
<zvacet> but it should be available until now what happened
<knome> zvacet, it's not really a thing to discuss here, but the xfce team is small, people have life other than xfce (and they're not paid to work on xfce), so 4.8 is not ready yet and they do not want to push out a broken release.
<knome> zvacet, you might get a better overview on where xfce 4.8 is at #xfce or #xfce-dev (though you need to be voiced before you can talk in there, and that's not automatic)
<zvacet> knome:  I know they are not doing that for living but I was looking forward to see it  will it be possible to upgrade ( when it is finished) on lucid
<zvacet> knome:  for now how can I upgrade to 4.6.2
<knome> is there something you definitely need?
<zvacet> I have 4.6.1 and I want to know is it possible to upgrade to latest stable release
<knome> zvacet, you can build 4.6.2 in your system, but that's not recommended. 4.6.2 is going to be in the SRU's later. if you want to be cutting edge, you will have to build, build and build.
<zvacet> O.K. tnx for answer Iwas interested in possibility  to upgrade my xubuntu I´m not in hurry just wanted to know if there is a way to do it
<xubuntu602> startx
<george2002> como se ponen los fondos de letras de los iconos en el escritorio, trnasparentes?
<george2002> transparentes
<Raggs> morning all
<george2002> an sorry
<george2002> icono is desktop transparent?
<george2002> font word
<slow-motion> hi
<arpad_> i upgraded to 10.04
<arpad_> and again the as the result of the grub update, i cant boot Windows now
<arpad_> also some programs have been removed, and interestingly some were not
<Adamf> hi. Can anyone help with networking issue in xubuntu?
<knome> !ask | Adamf
<ubottu> Adamf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LukAtMeee> hi.anyone help with networking issue?
<knome> !ask | LukAtMeee, changing your nick won't really help you, i'm giving you this link again;
<ubottu> LukAtMeee, changing your nick won't really help you, i'm giving you this link again;: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sysi> knome: we have !repeat
<knome> Sysi, you do, i don't
<knome> ;)
<LukAtMeee> sorry. I gotr rejectewd by the server as the nick was already in use. Had to rejoin. I'm a newbie to this, so please don't get annoyed.never used irc before.everyone must start somewhere, even you had too!
<knome> LukAtMeee, no problem
<LukAtMeee> You say you had a link, but I can't see it.
<knome> sorry, meant factoid, not link
<knome> LukAtMeee, please describe your problem
<LukAtMeee> what is a !ask or !repeat mean?
<knome> they are commands for the bot (ubottu), so we don't have to write the same things again and again
<LukAtMeee> I have set up samba using gui, but my windows machines can see each other but not xubuntu machine. All same workgroup name.do all usernames must be the same to even see machine? Is there some other thing I must configure too?
<knome> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<LukAtMeee> okay.will try those links. Thanks.
<knome> no problem
<knome> good luck:)
<LukAtMeee> does it make a difference if I am in xubuntu gui or straight ubuntu?I have noticed that some ubuntu instructions don't seem to be able to follow, like finding Places>Network
<knome> LukAtMeee, it might somewhere make a difference, but in the end, the basics are the same
<Sysi> graphical working enviroment is biggest difference
<LukAtMeee> thanks.
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2010-06-16
<qwe> just installed Xubuntu 10.04 and noticed that Help shows file:///usr/share/xubuntu-docs/about/xubuntu-index.html
<qwe> Welcome to Xubuntu 9.10!
<qwe> what are the steps to upgrade from 4.6.1 to 4.6.2 -- I am using Xubuntu v10.04
<qwe> what are the steps to upgrade XFCE from 4.6.1 to 4.6.2 -- I am using Xubuntu v10.04
<qwe> after installing Xubuntu v10.04 I downloaded some 120+ patches (all of them) and rebooted the system -- should not XFCE be upgraded or updated to v4.6.2 from v4.6.1 ?
<knome> qwe, please do not repeat
<pleia2> qwe: it should not have been upgraded, 4.6.2 is not in 10.04 (it will be in 10.10)
<knome> it will also be on 10.04 via SRU's, but not yet
<knome> hey pleia2 :)
<qwe> how can I configure the Xubuntu v10.04 to use two screen ? this HP dx2250 machine has a Radeon x1650 dual video card. Right now both screens are mirrored
<pleia2> hey knome :)
<qwe> System --> Hardware drivers --> No proprietary drivers are in use on this system -- should not there be something for this ATI x1650 video card ?
<pleia2> ATI's open source driver is great so most people don't need it, I don't know anything about dual screens though, sorry
<knome> qwe, something like "xrandr --output DVI-1 --auto --right-of DVI-0" where DVI-0 is your primary screen and DVI-1 the secondary
<knome> qwe, just "xrandr" should tell you all the connected monitors
<knome> pleia2, if you ever decide to try dual head, be warned; you never can live with less
<qwe> pleia2 -- thank you; do you think that not being able to get both screens to work (aside in mirrored mode) has something to do with XFCE ? -- that was just my best shot in the dark after not being able to find how to configure dual screens in Xubuntu 10.04
<knome> qwe, see my comment, i'm running dual mode in xubuntu right now
<knome> qwe, with that exact command
<pleia2> knome: I considered it recently but then just ended up hooking a monitor up to my woefully unutilized firewall and use synergy
<knome> heh
<knome> two screens even make you feel more professional than you actually are...
<knome> *cough* :)
<pleia2> hehe
<knome> no really, now i feel i can even tell my clients, when coming home to work, that i'm "going to my studio"
<knome> and that i use "professional equipment"
<qwe> pleia2 -- synergy was/is very impressive -- I could get it going on three systems: Windows, Solaris and Linux -- just one mouse and one K/B -- awesome !
<pleia2> qwe: yeah, I love it :)
<qwe> knome -- god bless you -- xrandr --output DVI-1 --auto --right-of DVI-0 worked perfectly
<knome> qwe, you have to put that in the autostarted apps
<knome> qwe, because it will reset itself in every X boot
<qwe> knome -- what have I got to do for this setting ... you are just too quick :)
<knome> qwe, sure.
<knome> qwe, some of the people in the channel suspect i have every comment i write binded to a shortcut key.
<qwe> ...searching for autostarted apps now -- will this work for all users or only for the user I put xrandr command in autostarted apps ?
<knome> i'm actually not sure
<knome> applications » settings » session and startup » tab "application autostart"
<knome> qwe, i think you have to edit /etc/profile to get it for all users
<knome> qwe, but i'm not sure about this - never done it
<qwe> knome -- I think I have just found it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<qwe> there is a section about xrandr ... and will apply to all users including the login screen...
<knome> mmh, right
<knome> qwe, tell me if that works and i'll apply as well
<knome> ;]
<knome> a friend recently asked "who needs/wants dualhead in gdm", but apparently people do
<qwe> from my experience when external video card is installed the built in one (if there is one gets / becomes disabled); I have attached third screen to this HP dx2250 and found that in Windows 7 all three screens are functioning. First screen for browser, second for watching videos and third just for Outlook.
<knome> hah
<knome> i was about to say three monitors is overkill, but it's not
<knome> i'd like a third as well
<qwe> I am just tired of constantly switching from one app to the one behind (either via mouse or Alt+Tab)
<knome> well
<knome> i can fit all my apps to these two monitors
<knome> though i third wouldn't hurt
<qwe> I don't even remember what made me try that but was suprised that that built-in video card worked and that the system did not disable it
<qwe> I could fit all the apps on one screen in the Apple Store on their 30" screen -- wish I could afford...
<knome> :)
<knome> i have two dell 24" widescreens..
* knome changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Xubuntu 10.04 is out! http://xubuntu.org/news/10.04-release Download, Share it, Seed it! Please read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/LucidLynx/Final | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic | Regular helpers: #ubuntu-irc-helpers
<qwe> I wonder what kind of screens were those in Iron Man 2 -- who makes them and how much are they ?
<knome> qwe, what did they look like?
<qwe> they were clear as in see through or something like that
<knome> qwe, right... must be some kind of projecting stuff
<qwe> kind of like what they usually have on ships or submarines -- again just from what I have seen in the movies or on TV
<knome> did you consider how hard it would be to actually read stuff from a screen that's partly transparent?
<knome> http://www.techau.tv/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/image.png
<knome> (no, i wouldn't want one)
<knome> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/673219-REG/Ostendo_Technologies_CDM43_CRVD_43_Curved_Display.html could be kewl, though
<knome> wish i would have a reason to buy...
<qwe> I think just have to start playing video games on such screen
<knome> yeah, but i don't have a reason to buy that if i don't alredy play video games
<knome> and i don't think it would be cool enough to play openttd on such a screen, since you can't control everything on the screen at the same time anyway
<knome> ;)
<qwe> the only thing with two screens is that I think my eyes get tired quicker
<knome> the only thing with two screens (and not three) is that the gap in the middle annoys a bit
<_Techie_> i agree with ya there knome, i wish i had a third screen
<_Techie_> or even LCD panels
<qwe> I am trying for years now master trading stocks or options and now spread betting and every little mistake costs me -- and there are just so many possibilities and so many mistakes to make...
<qwe> apropo openttd...
<knome> heh
<qwe> also after many years of trying different distros I think I am going to stick with Xubuntu -- my girlfriend even likes it after she saw the mouse in the logo
<knome> hah
<knome> what a lousy reason to like a distro ;)
<pleia2> I just use it because of the mouse too
<pleia2> (just kidding)
<knome> pleia2, girls...
<knome> pleia2, j/k ;)
<pleia2> hehe :)
<qwe> and thanks to you I can have two screen -- thank you again
<knome> qwe, no problem:)
<qwe> well, it is "just" Ubuntu and if I remember correctly Google uses it so that is good enough for Google, than why would not I want to use it. There are many solutions published on the Internet; Canonical was shipping out free CDs with Ubuntu, etc. etc.
<qwe> I think I first saw and used KDE when trying Slackware; then Gnome with Red Hat, but found that Gnome and I think it's Nautilus file manager often "crashed" (and it reminded me of using Windows OS). I then learn about Windows Manager, read that XFCE is very fast because it is light weight, etc. so here I am.
<knome> :)
<knome> i actually first wen to ubuntu, then switched to kubuntu for a few days and then xubuntu
<xGrind> lubuntu is more light who xubuntu ?
<knome> xGrind, pure comparison probably, but it also lacks features
<xGrind> :)
<qwe> I saw and used Ubuntu Studio for few days, but my friend is into graphics and programming -- sticking with Xubuntu anywas
<knome> qwe, i'm "pretty much" into graphics as well... i do that for living
<qwe> well, I am going to see my other "little mouse" -- she just walked in and walked out ;(
<knome> aww :)
<knome> have a nice day/night
<qwe> take care knome
<knome> you too
<Sysi> knome: to that screen thing, i'm reading very much on transparent terminal
<Sysi> knome: it's nearly problematic only when there's other white text on black background
<Frubl> .
<Frubl> Hello
<Frubl> Could anyone help me with sound configuration ?
<TheSheep> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<nikolam> hi. If I remove Administrative rights from my user, what do you thing is the best way of to administer the system that way?
<bazhang> nikolam, why would you want to do that
<nikolam> bazhang, I think it is basically insecure for me to run apps and to execute system applications with administrative rights, with the same account I use for everyday work
<nikolam> I am nont on windows anymore where everyone is using administrator account
<bazhang> nikolam, no it's not
<bazhang> nikolam, just use sudo
<nikolam> So how do one only need my personal password to get access to all machine?
<bazhang> nikolam, if they get physical access, then password or no, its game over
<nikolam> no its not bazhang , like in the office or something
<nikolam> Now if someone gets my password with administrative righrt, that IS game over
<nikolam> so I want to use it without those rights
<bazhang> nikolam, removing the user from ability to use sudo makes zero sense
<nikolam> and administer separately
<bazhang> not going to argue with you nikolam .
<nikolam> bazhang, you did not provide any reason for not making sense. I expressed my consideration that if used with administrator-enabled account, then whole security of machine relies on that one single password
<bazhang> nikolam, make it a secure password.
<nikolam> So I am talking about how do one would think is the best way to administer system
<Sysi> if someone can fysically get to your computer game already is lost
<bazhang> yep
<nikolam> if not administrative account is used for everyday work
<bazhang> doesn't matter in the office or wherever
<Sysi> if you want it so much, create account without admin properties
<nikolam> Sysi, that is wrong perspective. there are number of physically accesible computer that needs to be secured
<bazhang> nikolam, it's not a sensible move to do what you propose
<nikolam> bazhang, and please explain why you think its not more secure to separate roles from default user?
<bazhang> nikolam, create a guest account then
<leftleg> hi all
<knome> Sysi, transparent terminal is different than transparent monitor :)
<knome> !hi | leftleg
<ubottu> leftleg: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Sysi> nikolam: that's truth.
<Sysi> and we have encryptions etc for that
<leftleg> this is my first xubuntu :)
<nikolam> also because there is no root password set on ubuntu in general, i witnessed severla times that if there is some boot problem (uuid changed on partition etc) system boots directly to root single user.. puf.
<nikolam> Sysi, encryption is unrelated issue here
<Sysi> grub passwd exists
<nikolam> Sysi, but not set as default..
<Sysi> ubuntu is not *very* strict by default
<Sysi> and in most cases it don't need to be more
<nikolam> Anyway, I see using user account with administrative rights on Ubuntu, as the same thing as using Administrator account on windows. And that is basically terribly wrong thing to do.
<Sysi> i don't see it like that
<bazhang> it's not the same at all.
<nikolam> I would like to have something like "run as" on x/ubuntu
<Sysi> in window's there isn't asking of passwd
<bazhang> !lnw > nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam, please see my private message
<nikolam> Sysi, but it is. you type your user password and can trash system afterwards
<Sysi> and even basic user can do anything :D
<nikolam> bazhang, I think that sending me that thing to pvt is beside point.
<bazhang> nikolam, you have some basic misunderstandings about Ubuntu and linux.
<nikolam> bazhang, you are saying things that are not based on real life
<Sysi> nikolam: it's totally same thing with separate administrative password
<nikolam> enlighten me then..
<nikolam> Sysi, its not. you use different password with adminitrative account
<Sysi> nikolam: and?
<Sysi> same thing to break that
<knome> Sysi, nikolam: if you must continue, please move to #xubuntu-offtopic
<nikolam> Someone can get to user account and its password pretty much easy theese days
<bazhang> thanks
<Sysi> i think i don't have anything more to say
<nikolam> knome, why
<knome> nikolam, because this is xubuntu support channel
<knome> nikolam, not "discuss the differences between linux and windows" -channel
<nikolam> I am on xubuntu. you think its more appropriate for ubuntu talk in general. ok then.
<nikolam> knome, I am not one sending links about windows vs linux here.
<nikolam> but ok.
<knome> nikolam, i'd say depends on the situation, but a moment ago we had a user who possibly needed support, but left, probably because of the conversation
<knome> nikolam, i did say both to you and Sysi
<nikolam> i understand
<nikolam> users generally needs to be more informed about staying on channel sometimes
<knome> true.
 * nikolam wonders if there is explanation about this on page where channel link is..
<nikolam> we have mostly the same problem on our loco channel
<nikolam> I see it every day. They come and go within minute
<knome> that's the human nature
<knome> actually, it wouldnt' say minute but three magic minutes
 * nikolam wonders if big red explanation about staying could help
<knome> no, it wouldn't
<nikolam> yep ;) 3mm
<nikolam> Hm. my scroll ball on mouse does not scroll desktops on 10.04 anymore. it is turned on but can switch desktops only when over desktop switching applet and not over desktop itself, like before.
<Sysi> it's on from windom manager tweaks?
<nikolam> yes that is it, Sysi I forgot where it was.
<nikolam> It is actually good it is separated from panel applet settings
<nikolam> bah, my panels are locking in grey state, when trying to move sensor applet from one position to another
<nikolam> bah , does xfce4 sensors applet can stay vertically at you?
<nikolam> when i scroll over mixer applet on 10.04, sound does not come up and down
<nikolam> pcmanfm package in 10.04 does not open directories on doubleclick on main window
<confusedish> hey
<confusedish> anyone here around to give me a bit of help with installing xubuntu?
<Sysi> ask
<confusedish> hey
<confusedish> tried installing it
<confusedish> getting error: unknown filesystem
<confusedish> grub rescue>
<confusedish> had to use the alternate installation cd
<confusedish> as it's an old computer
<confusedish> so can't use a live cd to reinstall grub...
<inneedofhelp> hey, anyone around who can help me with my xubuntu installation?
<inneedofhelp> I've installed it, but it's not booting; I think grub isn't working properly.
<inneedofhelp> any help would be much appreciated!
<schlaftier> inneedofhelp: please be a bit more specific: what does "it's not booting" mean?
<inneedofhelp> after I turn the computer on, I get 'error: unknown filesystem.'
<inneedofhelp> then a 'grub rescue>' prompt
<inneedofhelp> googling that finds me help topics where people have reinstalled grub from a live CD
<inneedofhelp> but I can't use the xubuntu live CD, as it's an extremely old computer with less than 192 mb ram
<inneedofhelp> (i installed from the alternate install CD)
<inneedofhelp> so I don't know what to do really!
<schlaftier> relax and have some patience, this channel is not crowded
<schlaftier> since it's not really Xubuntu-specific, you might try asking in #ubuntu
<inneedofhelp> okay, I might pop over there and see what they say.
<inneedofhelp> thanks.
<Sysi> iirc alternate disc has virtual shells where you can install reinstall grub
<inneedofhelp> do you know how to go about doing that?
<Sysi> ctrl alt f2 when booted from cd
<Sysi> and then same commands as on livedisc
<inneedofhelp> I've booted it from the CD
<inneedofhelp> ctrl alt f2 doesn't seem to be doing anything
<inneedofhelp> there's a 'rescue a broken system' menu option.
<markus_> halo
<markus_> xfce4-panel won't start, i think segmentation fault
<markus_> maybe somebody can help me
<Sysi> don't start automatically or when you try to manually start it?
<markus_> both
<Sysi> what error does it give if you try to start it in terminal?
<TheSheep> make sure you have free space left in your ~
<markus_> aha.....
<markus_> it's note even close
<markus_> *not
<raevol`> hi all, xscreensaver seems to have locked up on my main box
<raevol`> i can ssh into it, and i killed the process, but i still can't see my desktop, it's covered by a frozen screensaver
<raevol`> and ideas on what i can do?
<raevol`> all xscreensaver-commands i do just hang intil i ctrl+c them
<raevol`> k screw it just restarting
<chalk> hi, i have compiz installed, but it doesn't activate
<Sysi> compiz --replace
<Sysi> sometimes help is fast too :D
<knome> :P
#xubuntu 2010-06-17
<totoro> hi, how can i enable wobbly windows and the 3d window switcher
<Sysi> !compiz | totoro
<ubottu> totoro: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<totoro> sysi: i have those already, but it doesn't work
<Sysi> have you set those to be in use?
<Sysi> with ccsm
<totoro> yes, they are in use
<totoro> but they don't take effect
<Sysi> does any effects work?
<totoro> no..
<totoro> i have the drivers installed, and it worked fine on gnome, compiz and everything
<Sysi> compiz and xfce can be tricky combination
<totoro> ah, it takes some editing?
<totoro> i'm not sure how to do that...
<Sysi> google knows
<Sysi> i tried it long enough to see that it won't work with xfwm4 window borders and is irritating to configure
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> after distro upgrade to lucid, there was a grub upgrade too, with the result that i cant boot win7 with grub. can smb help me with that? thank you for help!
<jordan> Does anyone here know what the fourth button on the title bar is called? The one that retracts the window into the tittle bar?
<n2diy> jordan, a PITA?
<SoBe> hi guys
<SoBe> i need help
<SoBe> setting up dialup
<SoBe> ?????
<lighta> ask your question
<SoBe> i wanna set up dailup using the instructions that come with xubuntu
<SoBe> i got scanmodem
<SoBe> but it says i need gedit
<SoBe> where should i get that from
<SoBe> and when i want to install gnome network admin, theres an error
<SoBe> it says "error: dependency is not satisfiable: libiw29 (>= 28+29pre7)"
<SoBe> can anybody help me please
<pleia2> SoBe: gedit is just a text editor, it should be under Accessories
<SoBe> it says i dont have it
<pleia2> unfortunately I can't really help with dial-up
<SoBe> the only problem is getting gedit and i dont know what that error means
<pleia2> libiw29 is a package (http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libiw29), and for some reason you can't get the right version
<pleia2> how are you installing gnome network admin?
<SoBe> so theres nothing i can do?
<SoBe> uhm
<SoBe> the installing thing
<SoBe> its a .deb so i just double click it and it opens the installation box
<SoBe> but the error comes up
<SoBe> and i cant install it
<pleia2> SoBe: gnome network manager depends on a lot of other things, are you online with this machine?
<SoBe> no i use dialup
<pleia2> that's going to be tricky then
<pleia2> if you really need gnome network manager, there are a lot of packages you need to download and install on the machine
<pleia2> including libiw29
<SoBe> and i need gnome network manager to use gnome network admin?
<pleia2> I think so, I'm not all that familiar with it
<SoBe> oh
<SoBe> then im screwed
<pleia2> is there any way you can get online elsewhere just to download the packages?
<SoBe> no its dual booted on my desktop
<SoBe> i could use my dad's laptop to get the packages, put em in my usb, and transfer them over
<pleia2> yeah, that's really difficult because it depends on a lot of things
<SoBe> but until the weekend
<SoBe> about how much would that be in size?
<pleia2> I'm really not sure
<pleia2> sorry :\
<SoBe> well my dad has fast internet
<SoBe> it wouldnt be too hard to put the files in my usb flash drive
<SoBe> then transfer and install
<SoBe> by the way im using xubuntu
<SoBe> are there links to download these packages?
<SoBe> ?
<pleia2> SoBe: do you have a regular ubuntu cd? that comes with network manager so you can probably add the cd to synaptic and install it from there
<pleia2> unfortunately it's late here, time for me to head to bed
<SoBe> yeah i have a regular ubuntu cd
<SoBe> what's synaptic?
<SoBe> so ubuntu has all the packages?
<SoBe> okay
<SoBe> alright so can i install gnome network manager from an ubuntu cd using synaptic package manager?
<_chris__> how can i connect to a windows share ?
<knome> !smb | _chris__
<ubottu> _chris__: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<_chris__> heja. i mounted a windows share to my linux , now i want to copy some folders from linux to the windows share. i did it with "cp /folder/ -R /share/ .. now some files and folders have special german chars like 'ä' and when the file/folder arrives on the windows share the names with special chars are pretty fuxxed lol
<_chris__> is there a parameter ican add or so to solve this ?
<gnomefreak> xubuntu-desktop doesnt like ubuntu-desktop, they should be able to both be installed as it is with everyone other *-desktop
<likemindead> Anyone else love the Shiki themes? :D
<slow-motion> hi
<narfjebus> hi all
<narfjebus> i got a very annoying problem, since i installed xubuntu 10.04 on hardware that worked flawlessly with 9.10 and earlies releases, my mouse or keyboard suddenly begin to stutter or stop operation completely
<narfjebus> this happens even while there is absolutely no userinteraction with the system and the problem persists until reboot - this is driving me crazy as it may happen several times a day
<Sysi> are they wireless, usb or ps2?
<narfjebus> the mouse is a wired USB mouse, the keyboard is PS/2
<narfjebus> changing USB ports didn't work, btw.
<narfjebus> so there's no idea about that odd problem?
<narfjebus> hell yeah, it just happened again ...
<narfjebus> jesus christ, i'm even thinking of simply installing a MSDNAA Windows 7 :(
<likemindead> Xfce isn't notifying me when my battery gets low. :-\
<schlaftier> seems his battery's empty... seriously: why do people always leave when I'm about to answer them :(
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2010-06-18
<edvard> do any of the lightweight image viewers have a print function?
<edvard> i just figured out ristretto can't print
<edvard> :(
<edvard> nm
<edvard> flphoto
<edvard> or photoprint
<edvard> i'll request the risretto devs add a print function
<knome> right, so it's that easy
<knome> should've known
<knome> :)
<gnomefreak> how do i change the login screen from xubuntu to gnome(ubuntu default)?
<drizzt_> gnomefreak, remove xubuntu-gdm-theme
<gnomefreak> drizzt_: thanks
<gothenburg> xubuntu <3
<Sysi> #xubuntu ♥ :P
<drizzt_> xubuntu dead :D
<bazhang> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<gothenburg> ubuntu is not good at all
<gothenburg> Arch <3 ;)
<bazhang> gothenburg, try #xubuntu-offtopic ; this is xubuntu support
<Sysi> rolling configuring
<gothenburg> bazhang: jävla tjöt
<bazhang> gothenburg, that language is unacceptable here
<drizzt_> what's tjoet?
<bazhang> some very bad language
<homebrewcider> hey there, have xubuntu 10.04 running, I have a FAT32 partition mounted at /media/FAT32, was working fine. Now though, it's suddenly decided to appear as readonly to my current user. any ideas on how oto get it writable again?
<Sysi> how do you mount it?
<homebrewcider> intially?
<homebrewcider> it's owner is root now (read/write), with group as root, read only
<Sysi> so you need to edit /etc/fstab
<Sysi> you need to add there uid=1000 if you want it to be mounted as first user
<Sysi> i can't remember actually where it needs to be placed, just line
<homebrewcider> the fstab file used to be a long winded file
<homebrewcider> now it's just 3 lines
<homebrewcider> ?
<Sysi> mine isn't that long
<homebrewcider> first time I've checked it in ages
<Sysi> it depends how many partition you have
<homebrewcider> cpould the upgrade to 10.04 have something to do with that?
<homebrewcider> got it sorted
<homebrewcider> thanx mate
<paddy_> Every time i log on lots of applications start, how do i stop this?
<knome> paddy_, close all the applications, and when you get to the logout menu, select "save session"
<knome> paddy_, then login again, and logout again straight away, but uncheck the box
<slow-motion> hi
<raevol> anyone know where xscreensaver is started from? i need to modify the startup command, and it's not in the xfce autostarted applications
<mr_pouit> raevol: /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc
<raevol> good god
<raevol> thanks mr_pouit, got it logging now, hopefully i can figure out what this crash is
<residentgrey> hola, anyone know what happens such that the volume is always muted on load now, and doesn't get set to the current level
<residentgrey> I still run 9.10
<Sysi> it's fixed in lucid :)
<Sysi> google propably find something, it was so common
<residentgrey> I had no problems until a week ago
<residentgrey> ok thought to ask here first, google sometimes leads me astray with other interesting stuff
<Rebus> I have a server (unbuntu 10.04 & fwbuilder) on VMWare. I installed XFCE for maintenance purposes. But every time i start this server it loads the login welcom screen of XFCE.
<Rebus> I want to have just a startup prompt and want to start XFCE on a command line
<Rebus> How to establish that? And how to get rit of all the X11 software which is not used during operation hours
<slow-motion> bbl
<hamza_> hello?
<hamza_> any body to help?
<knome> !ask | hamza_
<ubottu> hamza_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hamza_> i want to install the applet netspeed
<hamza_> i am under xubuntu 9.10
<Rebus> to hamza_: Be more specific, what´s the problem?
<hamza_> the problem is that i m trying to install and use the GNOME applet "netspeed", but i cannot
<hamza_> so can you give steps to follow or smtghing?
<knome> hamza_, try adding the "xfapplet" applet
<hamza_> yes i had already install it
<knome> hamza_, add it to panel, installing is not enough.
<hamza_> the package xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<hamza_> can you tell me how to add it to panel?
<knome> hamza_, right click the panel and click "add new items", from the dialog select xfapplet
<hamza_> yes that's true
<hamza_> thank very match
<knome> np
<Lartza_> My friend has Xubuntu on a netbook and he can't suspend nor hibernate
<Lartza_> Some yellow text comes to screen and the system freezes
<Lartza_> shutdown and reboot work
<Lartza_> Like... regularily I mean
<slow-motion> n8
<raevol> xscreensaver is locking up on my frequently :( i'm pretty sad that such a buggy piece of software made it into xubuntu
<raevol> why was gnome-screensaver removed?
<raevol> i see, dependence on gnome-session
<raevol> well... i always manually lock my computer, so i'll just switch
<raevol> i home an xfce screensaver can be developed, i see that that was discussed
<raevol> off to test
#xubuntu 2010-06-19
<hille> I can't get audio to work; I just did a fresh install on an IBM thinkpad with an Intel 82801DB/DBL/DBM audio controller.. gnome-alsamixer gives segmentaution fault and alsamixer doesn't start. Anyone got any tips?
<bmaciel> hello everyonw
<bmaciel> I am trying to install xubuntu
<bmaciel> 10.0
<bmaciel> 4
<bmaciel> on a P3 450MHz 256Mb RAM machine
<bmaciel> downloaded the iso, checked MD5 sums
<bmaciel> burn seemed fine
<bmaciel> now when I install
<bmaciel> I get to the disk to install step (4 I think)
<bmaciel> everything smooth so far
<bmaciel> but then I get this error
<bmaciel> "ubi-usersetup failed with exit code 126"
<bmaciel> and if I continue anyway
<bmaciel> "ubi-... failed with exit code 126"
<bmaciel> I am trying to install on a 3.2Gb disk
<bmaciel> can someone help me?
<alvin-laptop> Hello
<alvin-laptop> I have a couple questions about streamlining Xubuntu
<alvin-laptop> Has anybody had any experience in this department?
<bazhang> streamlining? care to be a bit more clear?
<alvin-laptop> Sure
<alvin-laptop> I want to reduce the boot up time and see I can't make the OS run faster
<alvin-laptop> I've had a little bit of experience tweaking windows operating systems but haven't done much with linux based os
<bazhang> how much ram?
<alvin-laptop> 4 gig
<alvin-laptop> 64 bit system
<bazhang> 64bit?
<alvin-laptop> yep
<bazhang> uninstall the services you don't need?
<alvin-laptop> I'm relatively new at this, what services would you recommend?
<alvin-laptop> I have a laptop you see, so I want to get the most out of my operating system
<alvin-laptop> After what a read about xfce and xubuntu I was expecting something much faster. I have a relatively new lap so hardware shouldn't be a restraint
<bazhang> well not that much faster than gnome, in actual fact
<bazhang> if you want a truly streamlined Ubuntu/xubuntu/etc, you might consider doing the minimal install and building up from there
<drizzt_> alvin-laptop, I would recommend some portable distribution, with KDE 3.5 or other minimalistic desktop
<bazhang> there are other DE/wm as well
<bazhang> lxde/openbox for example
<alvin-laptop> Thanks
<jimcooncat> what's the best release to install on a friends computer, where I'll only have remote access to it? That is, really stable.
<bazhang> lts ?
<jimcooncat> Lucid is lts, correct?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> three years desktop five years server
<bazhang> with some point releases over the years
<slow-motion> hi
<jimcooncat> Good. I remember an older lts release that it wasn't really stable until the .1 release
<jimcooncat> maybe it was dapper
<bazhang> 10.04.1 etc
<bazhang> well dapper :)
<bazhang> that was originally going to be 6.04
<jimcooncat> good. now I need to find a netboot.tgz, unless you know handy location right off.
<jimcooncat> or do I use the ubuntu one and install xubuntu-desktop?
<bazhang> booting via netboot? pxe from iso on grub2?
<bazhang> err pxe,
<bazhang> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bazhang> that may help
<jimcooncat> I think I found it, doesn't seem to be specific to xubuntu though
<bazhang> the last link should probably be changed to include unetbootin boot from a flash drive
<bazhang> right, it would not be
<bazhang> the various -desktop packages are the difference
<bazhang> xubuntu kubuntu ubuntu lubuntu etc
<jimcooncat> I got a pxe server already set up, just need to add the new ubuntu-installer. Think I'm all set
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> good luck
<jimcooncat> bazhang: xubuntu vs. lubuntu for a complete noob? He bought an old machine off a yard sale
<bazhang> jimcooncat, fairly old / low ram slower cpu?
<jimcooncat> Yeah, looks like a five to seven year old machine, I don't know how much ram yet
<bazhang> well that would be a big determinant
<bazhang> xubuntu is not that resource light
<jimcooncat> lets say 256 mb
<bazhang> lxde/openbox is much lighter, but for a newer user might be a bit tricky
<bazhang> possible but not very enjoyable
<jimcooncat> I did like customizing xfce though. I'll give both a shot, what the heck
<bazhang> nice :)
<jimcooncat> do these desktop packages coexist? I remember some awful stuff trying to run gnome and kde
<bazhang> I think there's a bug with ubuntu- and xubuntu-
<bazhang> not seen it in lucid with kubuntu- and ubuntu- though
<jimcooncat> oh well. That's the nice thing about the pxe server. I just wish I could learn to set up a transparent proxy instead of apt-cacher, as I need to remember to change the apt proxy once it's off my office lan
<bazhang> good luck :) I've got to run now
<jimcooncat> thanks much bazhang see you in the funny pages
<bazhang> :)
<Sysi> can i somehow set with xrandr which is the "main" screen?
<Sysi> my panel keeps going to smaller screen
<Sysi> i have nvidia, should i switch to restricted driver?
<TheSheep> xrandr won't work with nvidia, and yes, restricted driver is better with it
<Sysi> otherly this works well
<Sysi> but i want my panel to different window
<Sysi> gah, panel settings of course
<Sysi> THIS is working GREAT
<Sysi> :))
<djohngo> Anybody have success getting xfce4 to play nice with mutt?
<djohngo> quit
<vh4x0r> I just did a xubuntu 10.04 install ...
<vh4x0r> but the default installation with no apps running takes up 240 MiB of RAM :-O
<vh4x0r> Any tips on reducing it ?
<Sysi> settings → sessions and startup and take off autostarted apps you don't need
<TheSheep> you could disable the services that you don't use, you could disable some autostarting apps
<vh4x0r> Sysi, hmm done that already :)
<vh4x0r> doesn't help much :(
<TheSheep> set the background to solid color instead of an image
<TheSheep> but it all won't really help that much
<vh4x0r> hmm
<vh4x0r> even notify-osd takes up 12 MiB of RAM !!
<Sysi> if you have really little ram, crunchbang or lubuntu might be better
<Sysi> xubuntu isn't for *very* low end
<vh4x0r> Sysi, THis computer has 640 MiB RAM but DDR !
<TheSheep> dance dance revolution? :)
<vh4x0r> To disable startup daemons, I should delete the symlinks from rc*.d, right ?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> use the system->serives dialog
<vh4x0r> I don't have much experience with debian's init system :(
<TheSheep> services
<vh4x0r> TheSheep, there's no system->services dialog :(
<TheSheep> oh, it has been removed?
<Sysi> and maybe sysrw-conf if you know what you're doing
<vh4x0r> Sysi, no sysrw-conf either !
<Sysi> that needs to be installed separately
<TheSheep> or chkconfig
<TheSheep> same here
<Sysi> name might be a bit wrong
<vh4x0r> Sysi, no nothing of that sort !
<TheSheep> Sysi: sysv-conf I guess
<Sysi> prolly
<TheSheep> Sysi: because the init system comes from System V
<vh4x0r> the services utility should be in gnome-system-tools right ?
<slow-motion> hi
<xxsunboy1980xx> hallo
<xxsunboy1980xx> nun bin nun auch mal umgestiegen von windows auf linux
<xxsunboy1980xx> kann mir jemand helfen hab den xubuntu runtergeladen gib aber auch noch andere kubuntu und das normal was ist den der unterschied
<likemindead> Hello, all. I'm having a slight audio lag in ZSNES on Xubuntu 10.04 -- HALP?
<likemindead> SOLVED: "zsnes -ad sdl" does it for me.
<N-S[X1]> Good evening.
<knome> !hi | N-S[X1]
<ubottu> N-S[X1]: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<N-S[X1]> I'm having some trouble with Samba. It sems to have "stopped" sharing on eth1 (or at least on the ip assigned to eth1).
<N-S[X1]> If I run smbclient -L on localhost it displays all shares, but on the ip it fails with an erro message:
<N-S[X1]> Connection to 192.168.0.100 failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)
<vessper> i've also found the drivers here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink
<leonardo> hi how can i change the resolution
<leonardo> i have an old dell c600
<leonardo> somebody
<Sysi> be patient
<leonardo> i being to patient u dont know how many hours i waste downloading it and finally it just dont work
<leonardo> i think i go have a beer and forget this shit piece of garbage
<N-S[X1]> Problem solved. When I ran killall and it respawned, smbd magically started to work on eth1.
#xubuntu 2010-06-20
<nikin> hy. i found a bug...  can someone help to check it? If i copy to one pendrive, i can not unmount an other. My idea is that the problem is coused by the "sync" operation not ending, but thats only a guess..
<Radio> how can I move a window whose controls have moved off screen?
<knome> Radio, press alt and drag the window
<Radio> gracias
<xulu> Hi. How can I launch mplayer in graphical mode ? and where is the icon to click on to launch mplayer ? I want to play some *.wmv files, but cannot with Movie Player nor VLC. I just installed mplayer via Ubuntu Software Center but cannot find the icon. Right clicking on the *.vmw file does not show open with mplayer and issuing mplayer within a terminal session just gives the usage. Is mplayer only text based, is there a GUI ?
<xulu> Is there a way to set up Totem Movie Player to display *.wmv files ?
<xulu> ** Compiling vboxdrv
<xulu> Makefile:159: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again.  Stop.
<xulu> How can I install kernel source ?
<drizzt_> xulu, install linux-headers package
<Sysi> xulu: for your first question, install smplayer
<drizzt_> xulu, and gcc
<Sysi> or vlc
<Sysi> iirc xubuntu-restricted-extras contains video codecs for totem
<xulu> linux-headers package -- what do I use to install ? I can't find package linux-headers in the Ubuntu Software Center
<drizzt_> xulu, use synaptic
<drizzt_> xulu, I believe it's linux-headers-generic
<arpad2> can i boot 10.04 from cd-rw?
<xulu> I have not used CD-RW this time but I have in the past for various Linux distros and it did boot successfull.
<arpad2> ok, i have problems now
<arpad2> but now i will burn live cd with verifying data
<xulu> I am a newbie... if you get that far, try to perform a scan media test before attempting to install; but you have to be able to get as far as booting to the very first menu
<arpad2> it freezes during the boot
<nikolam> I miss zfs snapshots on xubuntu
<nikolam> do someone knows if volume snapshots could work together with software raid on linux?
<nikolam> I think there is backintime application in ubuntu repositories that can make something like this on program/userland level
<nikolam> OH my GOD
<nikolam> I was changing windows manager skins now
<nikolam> and it killed ALL my X apps
<nikolam> Yws, Xubuntu 10.04 64-bit
<raevol> wow what did you do
<nikolam> just clicking on a skin for window manager
<nikolam> I think it is second from the bottom
<raevol> in appearances?
<nikolam> and it exploded
<nikolam> yes
<raevol> or appearance or w/e
<raevol> let me try
<raevol> seems to work fine
<mr_pouit> there have been reports that trying the "wildbush" xfwm4 theme will kill X
<nikolam> Someone could expect maybe to just window manager die or something.
<raevol> must be something else about your system
<nikolam> But not for X to restart argh
<nikolam> I use free ati-amd driver that came with the 10.04
<raevol> ah i use fglrx
<nikolam> mmm let me log in to see if i can reproduce it
<nikolam> I stopped using fglrx since in 10.04 amd does not support my gpu anymore (x1250, 690g)
<nikolam> WOW. now I can not log into account. it get me back to login screen after loging in
<raevol> ugh
<nikolam> And Yes.. thare is one nasty xfce4-xfapplet- ... using 100 percent cpu in top
<nikolam> I think I also had numerous trouble with xfapplet before (I think one that gives ability to run gnome applets on top of it)
<nikolam> nope, even after I killed it not ablo to log in again
<nikolam> Interestigly, if I run `startx` after logging in console, I end up in gnome  ;)
<nikolam> Ok. I can not log in to Xfce default desktop on my account in normal way, througth gdm
<nikolam> seems like xfce settings needs to be purged or something
<nikolam> where are those settings for xfce, that I can purge from command line?
<raevol> honestly i am not sure, sorry
<raevol> let me see if i can make an educated guess
<raevol> in ~./config there is an xfce4
<raevol> i have NO IDEA what will happen if you delete it
<raevol> but... there it is
<raevol> i must away
<raevol> good luck!
<nikolam> aha
<mr_pouit> $HOME/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfwm4.xml
<mr_pouit> you can change the theme property back to a value that works, e.g. Albatross
<nikolam> mr_pouit, I should disable that theme that kills the system
<nikolam> Hm wildbush was selected there.
<nikolam> ..
<nikolam> But I wonder.. how can one theme kill windows manager. and moreover, how it could happen to kill X , in the first place
<nikolam> It woould be bad enough to kill wm, he should not bekilled because of that
<nikolam> but for X itself to drop because of that is very much not good.
<mr_pouit> nikolam: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfwm4-themes/+bug/573516
<mr_pouit> could you add the infos asked by charlie-tca here?
<mr_pouit> I can't reproduce, neither on a real system nor a vm, so I guess it's hw/driver-related
<nikolam> will see it now
<drizzt_> nikolam, themes contain executabl code which can cause exceptions
<nikolam> drizzt_, so actually, one fine theme site can do whatever he wants with one`s system.
<mr_pouit> no
<mr_pouit> xfwm4 don't contain executable code…
<mr_pouit> *xfwm4 themes
<drizzt_> nikolam, they contain gtk engines
<drizzt_> gtk engine is executable
<mr_pouit> drizzt_: we're speaking of xfwm4 themes here
<mr_pouit> so definitely, no
<nikolam> so its xfwm problem that it likes to pull X with it whan it dies and likes to die when theme is not so great
<drizzt_> nikolam, no, it's GTK problem
<drizzt_> applications written in GTK terminate themselves if connection to X server is lost
<nikolam> applications are separate issue
<nikolam> I also have seen now one application that does not terminate itself, xfapplet and use 100 percent cpu even after user logged off.
<xubuntu433> q
<xubuntu433> quit
<knome> xubuntu433, /quite
<knome> -e
<knome> :P
<frodo> hi, my sound stopped working for some reason. i had my headset plugged in and when i took them out the integrated sound on my laptop stopped working
<frodo> alsamixer is showing everything turned up
<slow-motion> hi
<slow-motion> bbl
<slow-motion> re
<fuyao> i got some problem
<fuyao> my laptop went to sleep during my 10.04 upgrade
<fuyao> and now i didn't get all the upgrades
<technikfreak> hello
<fuyao> hey
<technikfreak> i have installed xubuntu 10.04 but everytime i logged in skype and pidgin starts automatically but i didn't configures this and in xfce 4.0 is no entry about thois
<fuyao> man i spend a whole night upgrading from 8.04 to 10.04, but then my laptop went to hibirnation and the upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 didn't complete
<fuyao> now some pakages are broken
<fuyao> and it said my system is in an unstable state
<technikfreak> could you make an apt-upgrade?
<fuyao> in the terminal?
<technikfreak> yep
<fuyao> im new to linux commands, so how do i do that?
<technikfreak> open the terminal
<fuyao> ok
<technikfreak> than type in: sudo apt-get upgrade
<fuyao> this is what the terminal shows
<fuyao> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<fuyao> and a bunch stuff below it
<technikfreak> yeah
<technikfreak> f is fix it
<fuyao> after  ityped in that
<fuyao> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<technikfreak> try than before
<technikfreak> sudo apt-get clean
<technikfreak> sudo apt-get update
<fuyao> shows a bunch stuff starting with Hit
<technikfreak> mh
<fuyao> now i ty to upgrade again?
<fuyao> yeah installing something
<technikfreak> does it work?
<fuyao> yes
<fuyao> i think
<fuyao> i just installed linux yesterday cause my laptop is to slow with Windows
<technikfreak> i htopught you have installed it for a while
<fuyao> back with this error
<fuyao> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<fuyao> nope
<fuyao> i installed it yesaterday
<technikfreak> is the error back?
<fuyao> yep
<fuyao> sucks that my only xubuntu install disc is 8.04
<fuyao> then i have to spend a whole good 12 hours to upgrade to 10.04
<technikfreak> mh and why you didn*t burn a new one?
<technikfreak> directly with 10.03
<technikfreak> 10.04 sorry
<fuyao> i should burn the iso image on a rewriteable disc
<fuyao> so i can overwrite the 8.04
<technikfreak> yeah
<technikfreak> delete the old one
<technikfreak> and in the installation type that yopu would like use the whole hdd
<technikfreak> or disk
<technikfreak> than you shouldn'Ät have any problems
<fuyao> looks like i have to waste another dvd for the 10.04, i dont have any rewritables
<technikfreak> dvd
<technikfreak> and what about USB disk?
<fuyao> i have a 2GB USB memory stick
<technikfreak> yeah totally enough
<fuyao> but then again im doing a partial upgrade now and it's going
<technikfreak> ok
<fuyao> also how do i type chinese on xubuntu, in windows i use sogou input
<fuyao> and sogou input dont have a linux version
<technikfreak> mh what is sogu?
<fuyao> a chinese IME on Windows
<technikfreak> there is a solution
<fuyao> what is that?
<technikfreak> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=124214
<technikfreak> just check it
<fuyao> lemme check it out
<technikfreak> maybe it is outdated
<fuyao> yea i heard SCIM had stopped development
<bazhang> its iBus now
<fuyao> how many chinese letter does iBus have?
<technikfreak> normally you should have all letters finish developed in your language or :-)
<fuyao> sogou IME had a lot of commonly used chinese words
<bazhang> chinese letters? you mean characters surely
<fuyao> yea
<technikfreak> yeah right
<technikfreak> sorry
<bazhang> everything needed
<maximum_> привет
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<fuyao> i'll try it later after the upgrade completed
<maximum_> ok... in english - can somebody help me?
<technikfreak> ask your question
<bazhang> ask first
<maximum_> i've just installed xubuntu and cannot to setup keyboard RU US and UA
<maximum_> no Ctrl+Shift or another
<technikfreak> mh
<technikfreak> are you looked in settings and settings for scim?
<technikfreak> or have you looked
<maximum_> yes - Keyboard Chapter
<maximum_> I added RU and UA but I have to change them by mouse
<drizzt_> maximum_, smetimes you have to set toggle key in applet properties on panel
<maximum_> i see
<maximum_> yes -Thanks a lot!!!!!
<jesperv> Hi, When i change between 2 desktops there's a little lag when i have the compositor enabled. Why is that?
<Sysi> bad graphics card or drivers i assume
<jesperv> ahh, i use a ati card
<jesperv> so could be the drivers
<xGrind> good afternoon
<blackscreen> i am new to xubuntu and just installed it on my Fujitsu Siemens Amilo L Series Fab-2 laptop. The graphical user interface does not work. I am at the console and whenever I execute startx the screen goes totally black and stays black. what can i do?
<drizzt_> blackscreen2, does it hjave SiS video?
<dbusprob> i installed xubuntu onto my laptop and then the gnome desktop environment. My built-in wireless does not work and tried to solve the problem by clicking System-Administration-Hardware Drivers but i get the error "Cannot connect to D-BUS" can anyone help me?
<likemindead> Hmm... Let me look around, dbusprob.
<likemindead> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=e098e52b59faa7f267ee230acdf30615&p=9480707#post9480707
<dbusprob> that link does not solve the issue
<dbusprob> it does not mention any solution to the dbus problem
<likemindead> Hmm...
<dbusprob> it does not
<likemindead> So, are GTK themes equally compatible in Xfce as they are in GNOME? Same thing?
<Sysi> should be
<likemindead> Interesting.
<likemindead> So what is it that makes Xfce so much lighter than GNOME?
<babarosa> Hello to everyone! Will there also be a Xubuntu 10.04.1 version published in July 2010 as I read about Ubuntu?
<likemindead> Likely, I'd think.
<slow-motion> n8
#xubuntu 2011-06-13
<etharooni> Alas.  I just can't get this to work.
<charlie-tca> someone better with sound, help, please!
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> can i get a recap?
<etharooni> Hi!  Yeah, so I had some problems and removed .config and .cache and since then, my audio doesn't seem to work.
<etharooni> That's really all I know.
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> have you done >alsa force-unload          and then >alsa forse-reload  ?
<etharooni> I haven't.  BUt I suppose I can.
<etharooni> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/etharooni/.gvfs Output information may be incomplete.
<GridCube> that sounds wrong
<GridCube> let me do some research
<etharooni> Then it says Ulsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/etharooni/.gvfs Output information may be incomplete.
<etharooni> whoopes
<etharooni> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules
<etharooni> And my nice little speaker icon disappeared
<etharooni> Thanks for the helpage, people.
<GridCube> etharooni, thats bound to happen
 * GridCube should have warned you and apopligizes for dont
<etharooni> Yeah.  Well I added it again just to see and the only cards are "Dummy output"
<GridCube> yes have you done >alsa force-reload
<etharooni> Yep.
<etharooni> http://pastebin.com/K1yjuf8d
<etharooni> Hmm.  I'mma reboot.  Just in the off-chance that fixes something.  See you.
<etharooni> It works!
<GridCube> :(
<etharooni> Well that's nice.
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> i was starting to get scare about it
<GridCube> XD
<etharooni> Naw, not an issue.
<GridCube> :)
<etharooni> Don't worry.
<GridCube> :D good then it worked
<etharooni> Thanks for your help, GridCube and charlie-tca
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> de nada :)
<Unit193> So... I can't upload a file from a gvfs mounted location unless I manually type it in? That's crap...
<Wizard> hi
<narender> hey people, need some help on changing profile picture in xubuntu on xfce, kindly help..
<narender> hey people
<narender> any buddy home... can some one help..
<Unit193> narender: Place a jph file in your home with the name .face
<Unit193> ...or not
<stephanmg> i installed compiz and compizconfg-settings-manager, but i cannot execute compizconfig-settings-manager, because it is not in my $PATH or what?
<gr8m8> stephanmg: isn't it called ccsm or similar?
<gr8m8> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<stephanmg> gr8m8: mh i don't know i'm on natty narwhal.
<stephanmg> ccsm isn't found still
<marijn> is there a way to have xfce4-session start a window manager other than xfwm4?
<marijn> i found tutorials online that say you can just kill xfwm4, start you window manager, and save the session, but that doesn't seem to work (anymore)
<marijn> or is there maybe a channel that's more suitable for xfce questions?
<TheSheep> there is always #xfce
<TheSheep> they may know better
<marijn> thanks
<Wizard> marijn: use session editor
<Wizard> on session tab you have all applications registered by session
<marijn> Wizard: which binary is that? xfce4-session-settings?
<Wizard> xfwm4
<Wizard> don't quit it!
<Wizard> which wm do you want to run instead of xfwm?
<marijn> xmonad
<Wizard> you're asking for toubles ;P
<marijn> i can get it to work for a single session by killing xfwm4 and starting xmonad, but as soon as i log out it's back to the default
<marijn> no, really, it seems to work surprisingly well
<Wizard> than kill xfwm, start xmonad and click save session in session settings
<marijn> xmonad doesn't show up in the list of running programs there, though
<marijn> and i can't figure out why not
<Wizard> probably it doesn't support xsession protocol
<marijn> i guess it doesn't
<marijn> where is the session saved? i could edit it by hand...
<Wizard> http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Xmonad/Using_xmonad_in_XFCE
<Wizard> check this out
<marijn> that's what i followed
<Wizard> hmm
<marijn> doesn't seem to work with the latest xfce
<Wizard> ~/.cache/sessions
<marijn> okay, let me try
 * Wizard yawns
<plantoschka> is it somehow possible to show file transfer speed in the copy/move progress windows in xubuntu ?
<Wizard> hmm, i think it is not possible in thunar..
<Wizard> and i don't remember if any file manager does that
<Wizard> you can allways fill feature request, it would be nice :)
<keitazor> hello ;)
<Wizard> hi keitazor
<plantoschka> feature request for xfce or xubuntu?
<Sysi> for xfce would propably be better
<Sysi> you can use iotop
<Wizard> cool tool
<Wizard> xfce devs are pretty friendly.. i suggested one change, the told me: send a patch
<Wizard> ;P
<Sysi> xfce is quite short on staff
<Wizard> yeah, i know
<Wizard> i even tried to prepare that patch for them, but i failed :)
<Sysi> it's still propably the most stable DE
<Sysi> some apps and plugins are getting old, but still great
<Wizard> the only thing which annoys me is xfce's lack of consistency
<Wizard> and general interface guidelines
<Wizard> but what i like is that from release to release it's getting better (and still not bloated)
<Sysi> it has features i like, and it *works*
<planet8> What is the name of the menu in the botton that xubuntu uses?
<charlie-tca> In Xubuntu 11.04, that is called panel 2
<planet8> I mean, what is the name of the package?
<charlie-tca> It is a panel, just as the one on top is a panel
<charlie-tca> We hand built the launchers into it
<charlie-tca> as part of the theme
<planet8> I see, it looks nice, I thought it was something else.
<charlie-tca> nope, the package providing it is the greybird theme
<planet8> thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<XubuntuKris> is there an easy way to format an sdcard to fat32?
<GridCube> gparted
<XubuntuKris> Ah, I knew I had seen that mentioned somewhere. thanks.
<GridCube> :)
<XubuntuKris> now, how to burn an img to it to make it bootable?lol
<XubuntuKris> I'll find it through google.
<GridCube> image?
<GridCube> use unetbootin to make booteable usb stuff XubuntuKris
<XubuntuKris> It's not a usb
<XubuntuKris> it's an 8gig class 6 sdcard
<GridCube> :P could you place it on a usb card reader?
<GridCube> pendrives are just that but integrated
<XubuntuKris> I've found a guide. it's showing a terminal command "dd if=blabla of=blabla
 * GridCube doesnt know about that he just uses unetbooting when he wants booteable stuff
<GridCube> there is also a way to install grub into it and tell it to boot the img inside, don't really know how
<Wizard> ping
<Wizard> is there a way to put thunderbird in message-indicator?
<charlie-tca> not yet
<Wizard> i see there's a tutorial on ubuntu forums, i guess it won't blink envelope icon, just adds thunderbird to indicator menu
<Wizard> seems i was right
<Wizard> k, i've added gnome integration plugin, installed notify-send and now it at least shows balloons
<Warlock_11> Hello
<Unit193> Wizard: There is an addon on launchpad (Not official!) that will add most/all of what you may be looking for (I use it) https://launchpad.net/libnotify-mozilla
<Warlock_11> Looking for help with Translation settings in puTTY. I get strange characters when I look at info pages in a puTTY session connecting to a laptop running xubuntu. Typically this is resolved by changing the translation settings in puTTY to UTF-8 however this does not seem to resolve the problem. Any suggestions?
<Wizard> i have no idea, Warlock_11
<Wizard> but i may try
<Wizard> could you tell me which info page are you browsing?
<Warlock_11> I was looking at top
<Wizard> hm, it doesn't show any strange chars in xfce term
<Wizard> do you have translated info pages?
<Warlock_11> No I don't use any translated pages. At work I can simply export my DISPLAY to my Windows Desktop and run xfce4-terminal and it looks good at home however via VPN I don't want to suffer through tunneling an Xsession to my laptop.
<Warlock_11> I run a Squid Proxy on off of this laptop for my Admin team that gets us around a websense filter. It was the easiest way to deal with having to request a bypassed IP address each time we added a new device to our desks.
<Warlock_11> I will keep digging on google.com/linux and see what I can find. i just thought if someone else had come across this. I have been saying I would install a wiki to document all my fixes and just maybe I will do that once I figure this seemingly benign but annoying problem out.
<Warlock_11> Take care Wizard!
<Wizard> lol
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel in 40 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<Wizard> too bad i planned floor painting
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel in 1 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<Wizard> hi again
<xrdodrx> Wizard, hello
<Wizard> xrdodrx: hi
<Wizard> i have xubuntu natty installed on two machines and on both selecting turn off from session menu logs out
<Wizard> :/
<Wulong> Wizard: same here, but it had disappeard now. Think its because of some update.
<charlie-tca> Wizard: the issue is due to incompatibility with Xorg . It is being worked by Xfce, and the workaround is to logout, then restart or shutdown from the gdm screen
<charlie-tca> and every distro using xfce has that same issue
#xubuntu 2011-06-14
<Darkx1337> Is this the right place to get help for xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> yes, it is
<Darkx1337> I am just having a minor problem with one of the panels.  It looks like the window buttons plugin expands to fit the panel.
<Darkx1337> I can't find an option to disable that.
<edugonch> Hello, I have a new installation of xubuntu but I have a problem with the WiFi, I can see the WiFi connection but when trying to connect I get disconnect
<edugonch> I try the connection with my phone and it connects ok so the problem is not with the WiFi router
<edugonch> I'm getting this
<edugonch> sudo ifup wlan0
<edugonch> Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<Josh6680> Hi, I'm kinda new to IRC, but I REALLY need some help!
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<Josh6680> Okay, I'm not sure if this is why, but I unplugged my USB without unmounting it, and a lot of my files and folders are gone. Is it possible to get them back?
<ball> Josh6680: Don't do that.
<charlie-tca> They probably are not gone, but simply hiding for now. Try restarting the computer and see if they are still there?
<Josh6680> I already restarted my computer, and they don't show up in either windows or Xubuntu.
<charlie-tca> You tried unplugging and re-plugging the drive a couple of times?
<charlie-tca> If no one else has anything, I would suggest trying #ubuntu-beginners . They are pretty good with this kind of issue.
<Josh6680> Yes, I tried unplugging it and re-plugging it a few times, I also checked Gparted, and it said something about my partitions being overlapped.
<Lillymon> I've just upgraded Xubuntu and found I have a fairly severe problem. Networking won't automatically connect using the (single) wireless profile available to it, and won't give me an option to manually connect. So how the hell do I connect at all?
<Lillymon> A foolproof option to force the system to connect using the wireless profile (which is confirmed to work) would be appreciated so I can at least get the system online in some capacity.
<Lillymon> Also a good answer to why the system will not even try to connect using a profile with the 'Connect automatically' option set on it would be appreciated.
<TheSheep> Lillymon: it's because it doesn't see the ssid you configured
<Lillymon> The SSID was perfectly valid before I upgraded. I used the same profile with the same SSID to upgrade the system, and it's not changed.
<TheSheep> Lillymon: why it doesn't see it is hard to guess
<Lillymon> But how do I tell the system to attempt to connect using a specific profile, there seems to be no option to do this.
<TheSheep> it displays you the profiles that it sees available
<Lillymon> It doesn't even try and then fail to connect, it just never even attempts to make a connection.
<TheSheep> when you click on the network iccon
<Lillymon> TheSheep: I click on it and get an option to edit profiles, but not to connect to them.
<Lillymon> Right or left click, no difference.
<TheSheep> as I said, it doesn't see the network you configured
<Lillymon> So because it doesn't see it, it won't connect to it? So if I've got SSID broadcast off, Xubuntu is unable to ever connect to the router?
<TheSheep> I can repeat that a couple of times if you like
<Lillymon> Go right ahead, we'll see if it makes sense on the third try.
<TheSheep> no, there is an option to connect to a hidden network
<Lillymon> WHERE.
<TheSheep> in the menu you get when clicking on the network icon
<Lillymon> I do not see any option to connect to a hidden network. I used to, but it seems to have gone AWOL. It's no longer in the menu.
<TheSheep> also
<TheSheep> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Lillymon> I don't like your attitude either. You say it's there, I say it isn't, you say it is, I say it most definitely isn't. I'm not blind or stupid, it SHOULD be there, but it's not. That's my problem right there.
 * ball isn't on wireless, or I'd look.
<Lillymon> Either it's broken, and fixing the network icon would first require BYPASSING the network icon, so I'd need a secondary way of getting online. Or it's just changed, in which case where the hell did this option go then?
<preecher> just looked on my end--clicked on "connect to hidden wireless network" typed in ssid--for whatever its worth--using 11.04
<TheSheep> I think you should take a step back and rest a little, then when you are thinking clearly the solution will be easier to come by. you are now angry and it's not a best state for doing things.
<Lillymon> I think I'm in a perfectly fine state for diagnosing problems, but thinking of a response to that last statement will be a challenge.
<TheSheep> make sure you have "wireless networks" enabled
<TheSheep> in that menu
<Lillymon> It is. I tried disabling and enabling it, to no avail.
<Lillymon> Right-clicking and left-clicking should give me different menus, correct?
<preecher> mine gives me the same menu when i click on my icon in the panel
<TheSheep> I once had a problem with a lenovo computer that would juzt not connect after getting back from servicing. turned out they ran windows on it that set a power profile which disable the network card in bios. there wasn't a menu for that in the bios setup, so I had to reset bios to factory settings to make it work
<TheSheep> just saying
<Lillymon> Well if I could get it to TRY, I could find out if it would. Is there a way aside from the network icon to make it try to connect? The network icon must be a frontend to something I can access through other means.
<TheSheep> sure, you can configure it from the command line
<TheSheep> it's a little compliicate, bu there is a howto
<TheSheep> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * ball bites his tongue and QSYs to the next room
<Lillymon> That's my main query, I need to find out if the computer will connect at all and the network icon seems screwed to me.
<Lillymon> Well I've checked my router and it's definitely set to broadcast the SSID and is not hiding itself in any way, so I've no idea what Xubuntu wants of me.
<Wizard> good morning
<ball> Good morning Wizard
<ball> Lillymon: Is your wireless networking not showing up on your computer?
<ball> s/networking/network/
<Lillymon> Wireless networking is listed as it always was, and wlan0 is shown as managed. The profile that I've been using is still there, the SSID is correct, the WPA key is correct. Unfortunately, both left and right clicking on the icon give me the same menu, I can view the status of the connection (inactive) or edit my connections.
<Lillymon> There is no option to connect to a hidden network.
<Lillymon> Besides, it's not even hidden, the SSID is being broadcast but it won't connect automatically.
<ball> Lillymon: Didn't you just say your router /was/ broadcasting an SSID?
<Lillymon> Yep, just checked it.
<ball> Lillymon: What channel are you on?
<Lillymon> 1
<ball> Lillymon: Try something else.
<ball> ...and make sure you're on a band that your wireless NIC is able to use.
<Lillymon> Acually, I was mistaken, it was set to auto, which uses random channels. I've set it to 8, but as I said, I just upgraded the system wirelessly, and I was getting speeds of over 600KB/sec.
<ball> Lillymon: Have you confirmed (using a cellphone, laptop etc.) that the wireless network is still there?
<ball> (and still working?)
<Lillymon> My Wii can see the network perfectly fine.
<Lillymon> Xubuntu may insist it's not there, but my Wii just connected to it using the exact same settings.
<Lillymon> So I don't know what's wrong with it, but the router is in perfect working order and the wireless hardware on that PC was also working with no problems less than an hour ago, so I'm thinking whatever's wrong, it's a software problem/
<ball> Good, that helps clarify things a bit.
<ball> Do I understand correctly that your NIC used to work with Xubuntu?
<Lillymon> Well I only installed xubuntu-desktop recently (the system used GNOME 2 up until about a month ago) but it was working fine with Xubuntu on 10.10.
<ball> Did you upgrade to Xubuntu 11.04 recently?
<Lillymon> Very recently, I think maybe 90 minutes ago.
<Lillymon> Also, the wireless connection is most definitely working. I'm watching a Super Smash Bros. Brawl match on spectator mode with zero lag.
 * ball is confused.  If your wireless connection is working, what are you having trouble with?
<Lillymon> Though it should be noted that the Wii is in the same room as the router, while the PC is two floors down. Auto connection was slightly iffy before, needing to connect manually about half of the time, but now the option to connect manually won't appear.
<ball> Ah, so it's working on the Wii but not on the Xubuntu box?
<Lillymon> Very much so.
<ball> Can you temporarily move the Xubuntu box to the same floor as the router, to see if it works there?
<ball> I replaced my wireless router this week because a storm blew it out.
<ball> ...continued to mostly function, but the wireless LAN disappeared.
<Lillymon> That would be quite a job since it's not exactly a netbook, it's a mini-tower case and 17" CRT monitor.
<ball> ...wouldn't be a stretch to imagine it attenuating the output.
<ball> Lillymon: That's what I would do
<Lillymon> Move the whole thing up two floors to see if it'll auto-connect up here? What if it does? It's of no use to me up here anyway, it needs to be where it is to be useful.
<Lillymon> Besides, none of this explains where the hell the manual connect option went.
<Lillymon> Given my current set of options, I can never connect to a hidden network or even search for wireless networks (that option seems to have gone too), which is just stupid.
<Lillymon> It really seems Xubuntu is doing everything possible to stop me, EITHER of the above would let me manually connect and they're both gone!
<TheSheep> Lillymon: yeah, everyone are against you, and it's always their fault nothing works
<Wizard> o you know any fast method to revert to default packages (removing libx11-6 is not an option :P)
<ball> Lillymon: Can't help you if you won't help yourself.
<Lillymon> Well I'm going to try something else I just thought of. I have a Xubuntu 11.04 desktop CD here, I'm going to see if an raw 11.04 install can work where my upgraded one fails.
<ball> Might be worth a try.  I know Ubuntu 11.04 didn't seem to work at all well on the hardware I tried it on.  I prefer Xubuntu anyway though.
<TheSheep> ball: that's strange, because both use the same kernel and drivers
<ball> TheSheep: I've noticed some issues with Xubuntu 11.04 too, but perhaps I'm more tolerant of them because I happen to like it.
<ball> ...more.
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> windows users must like it very much than :D
<Solskogen> hi! is there something like the "global" proxy settings in xubuntu as it is in ubuntu?
<ball> Wizard:?
<TheSheep> Solskogen: no, but you should be able to set the environemnt variables for http_proxy and https_proxy
<Lillymon> Oh, and hey, look at that. The raw install displayed a list of routers when I left-clicked on the icon, displaying my router in there, and allowing me to connect in a matter of seconds. Guess I don't need to move it.
<Solskogen> TheSheep: damn, but okay
<Wizard> ball: i was referring to your statement
<TheSheep> Lillymon: glad you got your problem solved
<Lillymon> Well not exactly solved, the desktop CD will connect, but the underlying install is the same. I could just bite the bullet and reinstall, being thankful that I made separate root and home partitions.
<Solskogen> TheSheep: its a pita to log off and on again just to set proxy :/
<Wizard> i wonder what could be Lillymon's problem actually
<ball> Wizard: Ah right, I think I understand.
<Lillymon> Could I just wipe out all networking settings and restart from scratch with regards to networking? I know all of the settings anyway.
<Lillymon> I'd rather a tactical strike than go nuclear on this.
<Lillymon> I can't quite believe I'm considering killing a three year old install based on a networking glitch.
<Wizard> Lillymon: you could try removing network-manager with --purge
<Wizard> but prepare all necessary debs required to reinstall it :)
<Wizard> or.. install wicd
<Wizard> and than remove networkmanager
<Wizard> maybe wicd will do the trick better
<Lillymon> Eh, screw it. A clean install is probably going to be good for this system.
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> don't you want to try?
<TheSheep> Wizard: no, he only came here to complain
<Lillymon> TheSheep: Wow, haven't the tables turned? When I came in here, I was the one with the attitude problem.
<TheSheep> Lillymon: you still have it
<Lillymon> Well excuse me for being unhelpful not wanting to lug a mini-tower and CRT monitor up two flights of stairs when I didn't even need to.
<Wizard> lol
<TheSheep> Lillymon: You've been ranting here for over an hour, taking everybody's time and acting like a spoiled teenager making demands that somebody fixes it for you.
<Lillymon> I didn't know you were in my house! Oh wait, I've been going up and down stairs trying various possible solutions and gradually working my way towards what actually got the PC online.
<TheSheep> Lillymon: I'm sorry, it seems that now I am angry and I will take a break from this. Please don't feel insulted by my comments.
<Wizard> pax, amici
<Lillymon> Well while it would be nice from an academic perspective to work out exactly why network-manager went walkabout, I have a Debian system for that sort of technical masturbation. My Xubuntu system is designed to simply work, so I'm going for the nuclear option.
<Kiwilady> chan i please have help with wirless
<Kiwilady> can*
<Wizard> sure, describe your problem
<Wizard> (wireless fail today)
<Kiwilady> Okay when i connect my modem via ether net i get connection
<Wizard> that was fast
<Unit193> I don't see that as a problem...
<Lillymon> Well my problem is now solved anyway. The reinstalled Xubuntu connected immediately, no need to even ask it. Obviously it kept the same settings so they weren't the issue. What was will probably remain a mystery, but the system is also cleaner for the reinstall, so I'm happy now.
<Lillymon> I was thinking "How am I going to make sure all of GNOME's gone? Also I've got bits of KDE and Qt in there, and some old apps I need to get rid of completely. That'll take ages". Should've thought of this earlier.
<stephanmg> hey mates. xfce has some shortcuts for my keyboard predefined, which i cannot find in settings manager keyboard shortcuts, where are those ?
<TheSheep> stephanmg: window manager settings
<stephanmg> TheSheep: thank you i will look there.
<stephanmg> sadly: i won't find it there too
<starkid> hi. I'm having trouble retaining my workspaces between sessions. I've set my sessions to be saved automatically, but every time I log out and back in, I find that the number of workspaces has decreased from 3 to 1.
<TheSheep> starkid: do you use anything nonstandard, like compiz?
<starkid> no
<TheSheep> starkid: can you make sure that you have free space in your home directory?
<TheSheep> starkid: you can do it from command line with 'df -h'
<starkid> yes, I do
<starkid> lots of it
<TheSheep> hmm... ok
<TheSheep> starkid: can you check with your settings editor xfwm4->workspace_count ?
<starkid> it's 1 right now, but I recently logged in and had it changed to one again. should I change it to 3 in settings manager like I usually do, then check if the settings editor still says 1?
<TheSheep> yeah, maybe that will explain what's happening
<TheSheep> you can also try checking your ~/.xsessionerrors for related errors
<starkid> I changed the number of workspaces to 3, and xfwm4 in settings editor lists 3. Looking at session errors now.
<starkid> I found several errors, all like the following, except with different numbers:
<starkid> (xfwm4-workspace-settings:20855): Pango-WARNING **: failed to choose a font, expect ugly output. engine-type='PangoRenderFc', script='common'
<starkid> hmm...Pango is a text rendering engine, doesn't seem to be related
<TheSheep> yeah, sorry, I was afk
<starkid> ok
<xrdodrx> starkid: I had this exact same issue
<xrdodrx> when changing the amount of workspaces via right clicking the apet and choosing properries
<xrdodrx> i was able to fix it in settings manager>workspaces
<starkid> I've always set the number of workspaces in settings manager anyways, so I don't think that is the problem
<xrdodrx> did you try giving them  ustom names?
<xrdodrx> i did that too
<starkid> no. I'll give it a shot
<xrdodrx> custom*
<starkid> exit
 * Wizard yawns
<starkid> wo-hoo! that worked. thanks xrdodrx
<xrdodrx> starkid: must be a bug
<xrdodrx> glad it worked :D
<plantoschka> 16:37:29 up 2 days,  5:53,  2 users,  load average: 0.53, 0.54, 0.51
<plantoschka> .. can anybody tell me what the 3 numbers in load average mean?
<Sysi> how much stuff your machine has to do, average of different times
<DarkEra> seconds maybe?
<charlie-tca> The averages are taken over the three time intervals.
<Sysi> 15min / 1min / 15s or something like that
<charlie-tca> man uptime expains it technically
<plantoschka> ok thanks
<charlie-tca> sys-
<charlie-tca>        tem load averages for the past 1, 5, and 15 minutes.
<charlie-tca> There it is
<loonysalmon> My synaptic touchpad is very touchy in xubuntu and it feels like it has no palm detection because whenever i try and type i get right clicks and left clicks all over the place.  Often times I'll get the workspaces to change when the cursor is on the desktop, too <<Scroll>>.  Help me out please!
<GridCube> loonysalmon, you want to disable it?
<loonysalmon> I guess what I want is some sort of palm detection like I had when I was using gnome.
<loonysalmon> I noticed XFCE4's mouse controls were...lacking
<Sysi> you could see what options gpointing-device-settings offers
<loonysalmon> thanks Sysi
<loonysalmon> do those changes get enabled on startup?
<loonysalmon> How about disabling tapping while typing?
<charlie-tca1> loonysalmon: install gsynaptics, it should be able to do that.
<shicou> Hello! Can anybody help me with policykit.... I've changed the password for user but when I start browser or empathy.... policykit asks me a password
<juxo> hi.. I just upgraded from 10.10 to 10.4. I have ComPiz and Emerald to draw the window borders and now I have no window borders at all
<juxo> I tried removing and reinstalling emerald but to no avail..
<juxo> err.. 11.04
<juxo> I think I may perhaps answered something wrong when the upgraded OS booted up..
<juxo> It asked something about Xfce something and I answered "use defaults for the new version" instead of "use old config" .. this may be why my linux is slightly brokeh
<juxo> I'd like the bar above the windows and linings around the windows back. If someone can help it'd be much appreciated
<Sysi> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Sysi> use some compiz plugin to get window borders
<Sysi> gtk-window-decorator may also work
<juxo> Sysi: so I uninstall emerald and then look at compiz config turn the window decoration on..?
<Sysi> you don't need to uninstall, you just can't use it
<Sysi> fiddle with ccsm
<juxo> I've no idea what is 'ccsm'
<Sysi> compizconfig-settings-manager aka. compiz settings
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> i mean hi
<xrdodrx> juxo, Emerald is pretty outdated, it's probably not smart to use it
<juxo> So before I upgraded from 10.10 to 10.04 my windows used to have borders in my windows and that bar that you can use to drag or push one of the icons in the upper-righthand corner of the windows
<juxo> I used to use an outdated window decorator called "Emerald" .. I've now removed that but no avail
<juxo> I need some sane defaults..
<juxo> Removing and installing Compiz wouldn't help ?
<Sysi> nope
<charlie-tca> Removing Compiz would probably help
<juxo> umm..
<Sysi> not if xfwm4 doesn't start then :P
 * Wizard wonders why do people bother with that crap..
<charlie-tca> True
<Sysi> Wizard: some functionality that xfwm4 lacks
<Sysi> if you want effects, simplest is to install kde-window-manager and run kwin --replace
<juxo> Wizard: Compiz is great. It's got a full screen task switcher..
<Sysi> kwin provides that too
<charlie-tca> AFAIR, it also has the ability to take away all windows borders?
<juxo> So I need some sane defaults for my xfwm4?
<juxo> whatever that is..
<juxo> Xfce window manager prbbly..
<Wizard> yup
<juxo> yup, it's Xfce Window Manager 4 or I need to restore some default somewhere and then I can be happy with my Linux again..
<Wizard> xfwm does not start too?
<juxo> umm.. 'ps ax | grep xfwm' ?
<juxo> nope.. no process running..
<juxo> hey..
<juxo> 'xfwm4 --replace' fixed it ..
<juxo> now I has pretty metallic borders
<juxo> XD XD I love Linux!
<juxo> tnx for this great free software ..
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> these great free softeware should be hanged for removing two-state-launcher
<Wizard> and should add something which combines iconbox and launcher
<juxo> so running 'xfwm4 --replace' gets me the window bar, nice and metalley, but turns compiz functionality off..
<Wizard> yes, it's different wm
<juxo> and I notice that after rebooting the windowbar is missing again.. so guys.. umh.. need some help still
<Wizard> xfwm supports transparency and shadows only
<Wizard> save session when running xfce
<Wizard> xfwm*
<juxo> how do I do that ?
<Wizard> hmm, click mouse→ settings→ settings manager
<Wizard> than choose sessions and run (or something like that, i prefere my own language :P)
<Wizard> than, on card Session, choose save
<juxo> Wizard: I want to have the Compiz like I did in 10.10 ...
<juxo> it seems to be on, but yet, off
<Wizard> yeah, i know, but it's really hard to check settings without any wm running
<Wizard> btw, did you try running compiz --replace from terminal, does it show any errors?
<juxo> Wizard: that brings me back to 'no window bar' situation
<Sysi> you need to set compiz plugin for drawing window borders
<juxo> it says "no window decorator found" ( among other things )
<juxo> Sysi: I've tried checking and unchecking that to no avail
<Wizard> ah
<Sysi> idk what you actualy need to do but that's how it's done in unity
<Wizard> try purging compiz settings, should lie somewhere in ~/.config
<juxo> Wizard: So I suppose uninstalling and reinstalling Compiz might help
<Sysi> or you could use kde window manager
<Sysi> reinstall doesn't help, compiz works
<Sysi> emerald doesn't so you need to set compiz to draw window borders with something else
<Sysi> try gtk-window-decorator instead of emerald
<juxo> Hi.. I almost brokeh my system to not being able to enter commands into the shell but alas I've recooperated.. now one final question.. how did I set Compiz to startup on startup ?
<djiefo> Hi. Why I always need to re-enter compiz --replace & disown in terminal at each startup? I mean is'nt supposed to start by itself when I boot?
<juxo> yeah. that's what I'd like..
<djiefo> juxo,  same problem as me
<djiefo> O.o
<Wizard> juxo: just as i told you before
<juxo> Wizard: I've lost that, could I has it again ?
<Wizard> sure
<Wizard> http://wklej.org/id/546725/
<Wizard> ok, i need a bed
<Wizard> good night
<juxo> g'night wizard
<djiefo> Hi. Does anyone know a way to set compiz to start correctly under xfce? In sessions options it's set to start Immidiatly, but it's not
<djiefo> I always have to enter compiz --replace & disown each times
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> why the disown?
<GridCube> people usually just compiz
<GridCube> or compiz -r
<GridCube> but the disown is a new one for me
<djiefo> GridCube, disown because as-soon I close the terminal, compiz shut
<GridCube> XD run it tru alt-f2
<GridCube> why would you run graphic stuff from a terminal
<djiefo> GridCube, lol bah u know F12 Guake addicted
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> be sure that when you close your session the "save session" box is marked
<djiefo> GridCube,  i'm not really used with linux environment, i've installed xu11.04 just from 2 weeks
<GridCube> :)
<djiefo> "save session" box?
<GridCube> yes when you go to the shutdown options, there is a small box at the bottom that says something like "save session" or whatever it translates
<djiefo> GridCube,  when i'm doing shutdown, the computer just completly shut by powering off. I dont have any options to save my session
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> thats wrong
<GridCube> how do you shutdown?
<djiefo> lolll by clicking on djiefo on xfce bar drag it to shutdown
<GridCube> go to the xfce logo and choose "close session"
<GridCube> sorry
<GridCube> gotta go
<GridCube> bbl
<juxo> so now we've reached a stalemate point with the otherwise so lovely Xubuntu software where I can has Compiz and no borders ( Schengen Compiz ) or xfwm4 and no Compiz ..
<juxo> and I've been at this upgrade and get it to work thing for hours now. It woulda been so sweet if no major problems were encountered during the couple of hours of upgrade
<juxo> but dudes.. I've been using linuxes since 1996 and running one or few occasionally since 1998
<juxo> I gotta hand it to you guys, this Xubuntu is quite usable and reliable and hassle-free ( except for the disappearing borders )
<yomayom> um so
<juxo> It's so easy to use..
<yomayom> I tried googling but didn't have much luck
<yomayom> I'm pretty new to linux in general so I'm sure I'm missing something obvious
<yomayom> I want to force my router to assign me the ip address 192.168.0.6
<yomayom> rather than getting automatically assigned whatever one it chooses for me
<juxo> I had to 'ps ax | grep xscreensaver' and then 'kill -15' because it ( the uprgade processy-thingy ) bitches about stopping xscreensaver or else or else else
<yomayom> any idea how to do that?
<juxo> yomayom: I think you have to set it at the router.. are you using DHCP ?
<yomayom> I think so
<yomayom> In winxp there was a setting for it in network connections -> bla bla
<yomayom> maybe it involved disabling DHCP?
 * yomayom is pretty lost
<juxo> yomayom: so you have a broadband connection with a DHCP server with a router with NAT it appears ( 192.168. is sort of not routable to the internet )
<juxo> yomayom: I think you need to access your router's connection forwarding settings..
<yomayom> I have port forwarding set to redirect certain ports to 192.168.0.6
<juxo> yomayom: yeah.. 'k .. you need to access the DHCP settings and enter your MAC address to your broadband router-thingy...
<juxo> say.. this and this mac address you want associated with 192.168.0.6
 * yomayom googles "mac address"
<juxo> yomayom: It's an unique numeric identifier that each network device has..
<juxo> you can see command 'ifconfig' to find your's ..
<yomayom> HWaddr?
<juxo> yup
<juxo> plus there is a range for VMs
<juxo> of MAC addresses..
<juxo> err.. network interfaces..
<juxo> mmm.. off to brush teeth and sleep
<perelin> hi!
<perelin> I have some problems...
<perelin> just did the recent updates...
<perelin> after that my xfce seems to be broken
<perelin> indication: all window decorations are gone, workspaces are gone, terminals hang themselfs
<perelin> after acertain point i even cannot switch applications anymore
<perelin> tried reinstalling nvidia drivers
<perelin> didn't help at all
<yomayom> it does not appear to be possible to set address by MAC with this router
<charlie-tca> perelin: Alt+F2, xfwm4
<perelin> k thx will try that, back to report soon
<yomayom> I don't see why MAC is even necessary; I didn't need to play with MAC at all in winxp
<charlie-tca> if Alt+F2 won't work, open a terminal or switch to tty using Ctrl+Alt+f2, run xfwm4 &
<perelin> charlie-tca, NICE!!
<perelin> did the trick
<perelin> thanks very much!!
<charlie-tca> yw
<perelin> what was that command?
<charlie-tca> Alt+F2, xfwm4
<charlie-tca> it starts the window manager
<perelin> :)
<perelin> ah!!
<perelin> strange... I rebooted like a thousand times...
<perelin> one thinks that rebooting should start the window manager...
<perelin> will it last a reboot? or do I have to tweak some ini files to make this last?
<charlie-tca> It should came back if you save the session. If it doesn't, add it to autostart in sessions and startup
<perelin> kk, will do!
<perelin> thanks again
<perelin> I appreciate it very much to get help that quick and competent!
<charlie-tca> some things are easier than others
<perelin> ;-)
<perelin> ok, the window manager survived a reboot without any session tampering.
<perelin> the last updates seemed to have removed xfwm4 from the autostarts...
<perelin> at least for me
<perelin> thinkpad t61 nvidia thingie
<perelin> charlie-tca: thx again!
<charlie-tca> If it survived the reboot, it doesn't need to be in autostart
#xubuntu 2011-06-15
<perelin> yup.. its not in the list
<perelin> but this made afraid very much...
<charlie-tca> It will be fine
<perelin> hope so... just switched over to xubuntu from that unity monster 2 weeks ago
<perelin> and i was very happy with it until 2 hours ago
<perelin> :)
<charlie-tca> You will be happy again. :)
<perelin> allready am!
<perelin> have a hand on workshop tomorrow... and an own laptop enviroment is must have
<perelin> goin to bed now... thx from germany!!
<nikolam> Why nobody actually fixes bugs in LTS releases.
<nikolam> I just hit again that bug where, while setting and changing windows manager look, X just dies and user can not log in AT ALL to session afterwards
<nikolam> Why we have updates, when fixes only land to newest regular release or in testing?
<nikolam> Should not bug fixes be backported and presented to LTS and SUPPORTED releases?
<TheSheep> nikolam: did you report the bug? they usually have a much better chance of being fixed when reported
<nikolam> YES AGES AGO
<nikolam> and I got quick fix last time on this channel
<nikolam> so i continued to work
<nikolam> Problem I think is that reported bugs do not necessary count in fixing it in release it was reported into. And that is the problem for all ubuntu distributions
<nikolam> I was repeatedly asked "does it works in newest release" when the problem is in previous release i use. Most of the time bugs get fixed but somehow it is forgotten to update also previous releases that are still supported.
<nikolam> I understand some things in lts and previous releases get updated and some do not. But..
<nikolam> gtk-theme-name="Murrine-Sky" I think that is it, in .gtkrc-2.0
<TheSheep> I think that the bug needs to have high enough severity to get backported
<nikolam> I see. Like locking user from computer and never be able to log in again severity.
<nikolam> I would like to know, BTW, Why "Switch user" was removed from shutdown menu, anyway
<nikolam> I would like to delete that murine theme thing not to be sacked in it again
<nikolam> it is value="Wildbush" for theme in ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfwm4.xml that kills X and do not allow user to log in again.
<TheSheep> nikolam: if you want it to be read by the developers, write it on the bugtracker and not here
<nikolam> I might report it again, if not reported before, against what should it reported, against xfwm4-themes I think. yes that is it.
<nikolam> oki
<nikolam> here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfwm4-themes/+bug/797587  Now just to confirm it and to rise its importance  to be fixed.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 797587 in xfwm4-themes (Ubuntu) "Changing Window theme to "Wildbush" Kills X and stop user from logging in ever again." [Undecided,New]
<nikolam> Since it stops user from using account , I think it should be higher priority for LTS, too.
<nikolam> "best" thing is that after changing that setting and switching few times between users, now sound does not work anymore..
<nikolam> Ah, there is a bug already reported, but someone marked it "low"?? .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfwm4-themes/+bug/573516
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 573516 in xfwm4-themes (Ubuntu) "Xfce Crashes When Choosing Theme "Wildbush"" [Low,Fix released]
<nikolam> Also present on 10.10, hence NOT fixed, ue to "low" priority
<nikolam> And THIS is procedure to make it fixed in supported releases... : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure
<jozefk> \o
<jozefk> which one is better way to do it and why? 1) find . -type f -iname '*name*' 2) find . -iname '*name*' -type f
<TheSheep> jozefk: isn't it the same?
<jozefk> it seems by default find command will put -iname first even in case of example 1)
<buff27> greetings to all xubuntu users
<jozefk> greetings to you too :)
<buff27> was wondering if anyone was alive in here
<jozefk> we are still all alive :)
<jozefk> but I don't look at the channel all the time. especially if nobody speaks :D
<buff27> yes fair enough jozefk
<charlie-tca> *GM
<jozefk> it's 5pm here. so good afternoon :)
<Fenix2> *still on* needed a fix for compiz drawing no borders for windows and no top bar when upgraded from 10.10 with Emerald and Compiz installed
<Sysi> emerald is deprecated, set compiz to draw window borders with something else
<Fenix2> and compiz saying during startup "No decorator found, trying all decorators"
<Fenix2> Sysi: compiz settings has a check-box "borders" clicking it does not help
<Sysi> they have window borders in unity so itäs possible
<Fenix2> what's unity ?
<Sysi> new ubuntu GUI
<Sysi> "thing people have complained about since start of this year"
<Sysi> i don't know more exactly because i hate compiz
<Fenix2> Sysi: what do I install to have something draw the damn borders with compiz as the wm
<Fenix2> gtw-border-decorations or such yielded only results in the software center for compiz oddly
<Sysi> double click on "window borders" in ccsm and replace "emerald" with "gtk-window-decorator"
<Fenix2> I have to start it up. ( on a Mac now )
<Fenix2> evil Cupertino evil
<Fenix2> Portland good
<Fenix2> Redmond evil also regrdless of do you or don't you pirate it
<Sysi> you don't, on ubuntu channels
<Sysi> every OS sucks
<Fenix2> Sysi: I double clicked.. now it shows that it runs command /usr/bin/compiz-decorator .. I change this ?
<Sysi> does that binary exist? put that /path/ to terminal
<Fenix2> yeah.. exists
<Sysi> weird..
<Sysi> you have decorator but no borders still
<Fenix2> how do I totally reset all compiz settings ?
<Fenix2> and configure it again
<Fenix2> I removed it with software center and put it back but it had old defaults it used
<Sysi> some hidden file in ypur home folder
<Sysi> open thunar and press Ctrl H
<Sysi> maybe in .config
<Fenix2> what does that do.. should I nuke ~/.config/compiz and reinstall ?
<Sysi> reinstall isn't needed
<Fenix2> so it seems I need to remove some config file..
<Fenix2> or edit it
<Fenix2> ...
<Fenix2> If I nuke all compiz'es confs in ~/config/ does it rebuild em ?
<Sysi> i just told you how to find that file for deleting it, dunno if it helps
<Sysi> it copies the defsult there
<Fenix2> hmm..
<Fenix2> There is Default.ini but that doesn't contain anything referring to external thingy to draw borders
<Fenix2> I've never before seen an Linux installation ask "There is a new version available, would you like to upgrade to 11.04?"
<Fenix2> It was too good to be true
<n2diy> I've been playing with Remote Desktop Viewer, and it appears I have Vinagre installed by default as the client, and no server installed? Is there a preference as to what server should be used?
<uofm49426> is anyone working on the freezing screen saver problems
<xrdodrx> ?
<uofm49426> in xubuntu and ubuntu 11.04
<uofm49426> start up worked find i leave to go do something and its frozen in screen saver
<xrdodrx> Maybe it's your video card driver?
<uofm49426> i have a nvidia gl 330
<uofm49426> with 1 gb ram
<xrdodrx> which driver are you using?
<uofm49426> current
<xrdodrx> Current?
<uofm49426> proprietary
<Sysi> happens always or with just some screensaver?
<uofm49426> just the default screensaver
<Sysi> you couls try disabling screensaver or left it to blanc, anyway not needed on tft screen
<uofm49426> Bug #762918 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu): “Natty Screensaver ...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 762918 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Natty Screensaver freezes system after some period of inactivity" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762918
<Sysi> xubuntu has xscreensaver
<uofm49426> or i can say screw it better luck with 11.10
<uofm49426> xubuntu freezes the same way
<xrdodrx> No, you don't want to be using 11.10 for anything other than testing 11.10
<uofm49426> i ran that first i hate ubuntu i was thinking it was a flavor problem
<xrdodrx> Ubuntu and Xubuntu use different screensaver programs
<Sysi> setting it to blank would tell is spesific screensaver theme is buggy, it uses randomly chosen by default
<xrdodrx> well if you hate ubuntu then I guess nothing I say will change your mind
<xrdodrx> :(
<uofm49426> no ill going back to 10.10 till its fixed
<plantoschka> your system only crashes in screensaver mode? or does it crash in more situations?
<Sysi> does it crash everytime screensaver turns on?
<xrdodrx> Try playing a 3D game or something that uses opengl
<xrdodrx> and see if it crashes
<uofm49426> when screen shutsdown
<uofm49426> and screensaver is going
<uofm49426> games run fine
<xrdodrx> are you using a CRT monitor? if not it's better to not even use a screensaver
<uofm49426> yes im using a crt
<Sysi> you should also try if virtual consoles work after crash, Ctrl Alt F6
 * plantoschka didn't used screensavers for like > 10years :-D
<plantoschka> why not set it to disable the screen after a few minutes?
<xrdodrx> or alt + sysrq + reisub
<uofm49426> 10.10 work flawlessly with my computer
<plantoschka> hm
<plantoschka> maybe update the graphic drivers?
<plantoschka> or try to use the noveau drivers?
<uofm49426> i think ill try runing it in vm let it freeze will vm tell why it froze
<plantoschka> think it won't freeze in the vm :-D
<charlie-tca> The screensaver issue in Xubuntu is caused by the gl xscreensavers. switch to a screensaver that is not gl and it quits freezing.
<charlie-tca> the screensaver issue in Ubuntu is not the same issue
<Wizard> hi
<plantoschka> any way to make lyrics work in gmusicbrowser?
<as> hello how i put icons Ex- firefox on bar
<charlie-tca> as: like Ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> We don't do that.
<likemindead> Anyone use cmus? Like it? Hate it? Meh?
<likemindead> Howsabout moc?
<as> i want put icons on up bar i am new in xubuntu it s a new install i have firefox on bar i like to know how i put more icons like openoffice etc etc
<celestica_-> as, Right+Click on your panel, select the panel option, and then click on Add New Items
<Sysi> on 11.04, drag from menu
<celestica_-> as, Once there, you should be able to add whats called a "Launcher", from there simply input the path (probably /usr/bin/openoffice) and you should be able to launch your applications from there!
<as> thanks i ggo try i use lts version
<charlie-tca> if it was 11.04, firefox won't be on the panel, though
<as> it's work thanks very much celestica_
<as> another question how i access to my network in thunar
<slake76> Ciao ragazzi.....posso chiedervi qualche cosettina?????
<Sysi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<slake76> ah pardon....ho preso dal sito ok
<slake76> eh ma per Xubuntu?? #xubuntu-it?? giusto????
<likemindead> slake76: /join #ubuntu-it
<Unit193> Guess not...
<kuatoAR> I need help. The mouse pointer is gone, and X toke its place and windows are not working correctly, everything was ok, then I've updated Google Chrome and now xubuntu is "brocken", any help? , thanks in advance.
<kuatoAR> xubuntu 11.04
#xubuntu 2011-06-16
<akagitsune> hello everybody, how to stop x server?
<Shinka> New to xfce (love it), I'm just having a small issue. I use a USB logitech headset on my laptop. Unlike Ubuntu/Fedora, Xubuntu seems to see it but I can't get him to actually use it instead of the internal speakers.
<RexDart> Hello...  I'm wondering how I can find out where exactly I've installed the GRUB bootloader
<RexDart> Or at least I think I do
<RexDart> I've got Xubuntu installed and now I want to install windows 7 alongside it on the same HDD (already partitioned)
<GridCube> bad idea
<RexDart> I know
<GridCube> you should install 7 first and then xubu
<RexDart> that's why I need help :(
<RexDart> well too late
<GridCube> do you have another hd?
<RexDart> eh, someplace, why?
<RexDart> I just want to copy the bootsector or wherever GRUB is, to a file so I can tell the windows bootloader to load that file
<RexDart> I assume windows 7 can still do that....
<GridCube> :D today i avoided that problem installin win into another harddrive, after removing the one that has grub and then repluged the grub drive and run >sudo update-grub         and done :D
<RexDart> hmmm
<RexDart> could I install win7, then boot a xubuntu cd & run that command?
<GridCube> thats the fastest problemless way
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> i don't know if theres update-grub on the live cd
<GridCube> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<RexDart> nice
<GridCube> :)
<RexDart> Thanks!  I'll probably be back once booting from cd :P
<GridCube> :)
<zruty> Hello... I have a laptop which loads the drivers for the WLAN card but  it is greyed out in the NetworkManager applet
<zruty> What can I check?
<TheSheep> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zruty> Thanks sheep, I did not realize the ubuntu docs also pertain to xubuntu....
<TheSheep> everything under the hood is the same, just the desktop environment and default apps are different
<Sysi> every *buntu* is the same OS with same repositories, default configs and installed software just  are different
<zruty> Yes yes but so I kind of figured this network thingy is one of the apps that is on top, not under the hood. But no problem! I will just check the ubuntu docs as you specified
<zruty> Well I am back where I started
<zruty> The drivers are loaded but ifup wlan1 returns "Ignoring unknown interface wlan1=wlan1."
<zruty> I am beginning to suspect a hardware issue even though I exchanged the WLAN card for a while with no change in issue
<TheSheep> zruty: ifconfig -a shoudl list you all interfaces
<TheSheep> zruty: sometimes they are called eth1 or somehting
<zruty> TheSheep: Yes, I did those. I followed one of the manuals on your linked page. ifconfig does nto show the WLAN card, iwconfig does. But then still I get the error mentioned above when I try to ifup it
<zruty> Perhaps the switch is broken...
<zruty> That is my suspicion, right now
<zruty> I will check that - but maybe not until tomorrow
<zruty> I have to go now, I will be back later (my tomorrow) with update
<cyrille37> Hi. (Xfce 4.8): how to create a url link in thunar from Chromium or Firefox drag & drop ? Thx
<joeythesaint> Has anyone seen something like this?  <preface>My system may be a bit mangled since I "upgraded" from Ubu 11.04 to Xub 11.04.</preface>
<joeythesaint> I'm running awn and when I do anything to the dock appearance or included applets nothing happens until I kill it and restart it.
<joeythesaint> Example:  I open up the preferences window and change the icon size from 48 to 24.  Everything stays the same size, but if I kill it and restart it the new size is applied.
<joeythesaint> I guess awn is expecting some interaction with, presumably, some Gnome components, but since I haven't found anyone else mentioning this on the web I'm wondering if it's just me.
<draioch> hi i just reinstalled Xubuntu 11.04 from a linux format mag dvd using option to keep current files and folders with no disk refomatt, cause reboot prob (recovery msg came up), but now i cant find me files but think they are hidden anyone any ideas
<charlie-tca> open a terminal, type ls and hit enter
<charlie-tca> anything there?
<draioch> thx charlie-tca trying now
<charlie-tca> Did you use the same username as it already have?
<draioch> yea
<draioch> nothin comes up
<draioch> ls
<draioch> :\
<charlie-tca> in the same terminal, cd /home
<charlie-tca> ls
<charlie-tca> see what is there
<draioch> thx
<draioch> just me username rabc comes up
<charlie-tca> hm, sounds like it is time to get out the backup
<draioch> shit no backup
<charlie-tca> you can try ls -lA in terminal, it shows all hidden files
<draioch> brb thx
<charlie-tca> try it in both /home    and     hitting    cd   ENTER
<draioch> http://pastebin.com/crLLxsud
<draioch> were u think charlie-tca went wrong was it using the same username with the reinstall
<charlie-tca> draioch: type    cd     and hit enter
<charlie-tca> that puts you back in your /home/rabc directory
<draioch> k thx done
<charlie-tca> I think the dvd did something wrong, sinc the installer is supposed to leave /home alone if you tell it not to format it
<charlie-tca> Unfortunately, we do not control how they build their dvd.
<draioch> yea and big thanks for the help anyways might hang around and try learn somethings
<Liv-> Hello. Anyone uses radiotray? I'm having problems with the tray icon not showing and it's driving me crazy.
<GridCube> Liv-, never heard of it
<GridCube> let me find out
<Liv-> I have tried some things (like editing the config.xml file and deleting both config.xml and bookmarks.xml) but it's still the same
<Liv-> actually, when I edited the config.xml file, it worked
<Liv-> the icon loaded as usual and I managed to play at least one radio station
<GridCube> Liv-, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1708109 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1620059
<Liv-> but then it's like it crashed, I don't know
<Liv-> and I can't edit the bookmarks either while in that "mode"
<Liv-> so I turned it back to its original state (the config file)
<Liv-> the bookmark thing does not seem to be the problem either
<Liv-> it is strange because it worked fine until yesterday :/
<charlie-tca> !info radiotray
<ubottu> radiotray (source: radiotray): online radio streaming player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-1 (natty), package size 72 kB, installed size 616 kB
<lrussell> I know you can access windows file sharing via linux. But can you share a folder on linux and access it on windows?
<knome> lrussell, yes, by sharing the linux folder in a samba network
<knome> dinner ->
<lrussell> sorry, i missed the answer to my question if anyone answered
<lrussell> oh, ok knome
<Liv-> I did but I'm having issues with that too, lol
<lrussell> how do i set it up?
<lrussell> I need it to work flawless...
<lrussell> I'm relying on what ever system is put in place
<lrussell> it is windows xp vs. xubuntu
<lrussell> is a computer with 512 mb of ram, a 40 gb hd with 20 gb extra and a 1.8 ghz processor good for free?
<lrussell> i think so... lol
<charlie-tca> yes, it sounds good to me
<charlie-tca> I accept any free systems
<lrussell> lol, that is really my only good pc... the free one, lol
<xubuntu583> Hello world!
<knome> hello
<GridCube> hello
<GridCube> :D
<knome> lrussell, sounds like something i'd dump in the garbage ;)
<xubuntu583> Installing Xubuntu. I'm very impressed, is the first time I see a linux installer with the "browse internet while you install the system" feature :-O
<knome> xubuntu583, that's actually available in most installers, but we wanted to make it more visible
<xubuntu583> It's cool :-D
<lrussell> lol
<GridCube> :D
<Liv-> how come I've never noticed that?
<lrussell> actually knome, I'm using it right now. the computer is pretty fast
<charlie-tca> Liv-: you have to watch the slideshow during the install, it tells you about it.
<knome> lrussell, well congrats :) if you are coming to helsinki, i can give you a better pc on pickup ;)
<lrussell> lol
<xubuntu583> Last time I installed some linux was about 3 years ago. Is easy to get me impressed :-P   I love the "download updates while install proccess is running" too. The entire installer is pretty cool
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> awesome
<dudicus> how can I map alt + left mouse to be alt+middle mouse instead?
<GridCube> if you have any question or problem do no hessitate on asking here
<dudicus> :)
<dudicus> ill try everywhere :)
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> let me see
<knome> dudicus, is that a global shortcut, or a shortcut in an application (eg. firefox?)
<dudicus> global
<GridCube> dudicus, run >alt-f2 >xfce4-mouse-settings >run         and edit there
<charlie-tca> dudicus: tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto#Remapping%20buttons ?
<xubuntu583> dudicus, do you mean the alt+left (drag&drop a window)?
<dudicus> GridCube: that doesn't have anything for me to set those modifiers
<dudicus> xubuntu583: no I mean alt-right mouse for resizing windows
<dudicus> charlie-tca: looking..
<dudicus> charlie-tca: nah that is for remapping the actual mouse buttons I just want to modify the "activator" keys to resize windows frmo anywhere
<knome> bbl
<dudicus> in gnome it is alt + middle mouse and I am too used to that
<dudicus> so I want it in xfce
<charlie-tca> I would read the whole page then
<xubuntu583> reboot after installation time, cya people!! Have fun :P
<Sysi> dudicus: alt + right click is too different?
<charlie-tca> I have you asking this several times, I would think it worth your time to read a little bit
<dudicus> Sysi: that's right I want alt + middle click
<dudicus> charlie-tca: I did, what you are missing is that it is referring to remapping the actual buttons on the mouse not the modifier that enables resize from anywhere in the window manager
<charlie-tca> did any of the links at the bottom of the page help?
<dudicus> no they are all referring to the same initial idea of remapping + adding more mappings for button on the mouse
<Sysi> i'm not sure if xfwm offers that possibility, it might be hardcoded
<dudicus> this is a window manager specific configuration
<dudicus> if I launch gnome right now it will work fine
<dudicus> well metacity/compiz/whatever
<Sysi> you can use metacity/compiz on xfce too
<Sysi> alt+F2 NEWWM --replace
<dudicus> yeah ill just do that then :)
<dudicus> and here we go I hav emy mapping back
<dudicus> hurray
<dudicus> I assume I can set that in the session for good?
<Wizard> hi!
<Wizard> keycode 248 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol)
<Wizard> that's what my monitor rotate key sends, i cannot assign it to keyboard shortcut in xfce
<Wizard> any possible solutions?
<Wizard> .Xmodmap
<Wizard> thanks, Wizard
<Jaded> Hi
<Jaded> Just installed xubuntu, what are some ways I can free up resources?
<Wizard> hi
<Wizard> where can i send suggestions?
<Sysi> xfce or xubuntu bugsilla should take feature requests too
<Sysi> what you'd like to change/add?
<Wizard> hmm, i think gnome-screensaver would be better for xubuntu than xscreensaver
<charlie-tca> Actually, it won't happen
<Wizard> it does not introduce many (if any) new dependencies
<Wizard> why?
<Jaded> holy smokes
<Sysi> gnome-screensaver is somewhat broken on gnome3
<charlie-tca> gnome-screensaver has been replaced in Xubuntu by xscreensaver because of the issues caused by it
<Wizard> :S
<Jaded> xubuntu is hammering my 1ghz duron and 768MB ram
<charlie-tca> Wizard: as a user, you are free to replace xscreensaver on your own computer.
<charlie-tca> It is easy to do, just install gnome-screensaver and remove xscreensaver
<Wizard> of course i do this everywhere
<Wizard> gnome-screensaver integrates nicely with gdm
<Wizard> so for example my wife comes, clicks login as new user when i'm away, she does what she wants, then i switch user and so on
<charlie-tca> choice is always nice
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> k, never mind, i've just ran on new issue ;P
<Wizard> my screen get deem
<Wizard> while battery metter says 22%, 1h more
<Jaded> is it possible to enable acceleration on xubuntu?
<rotura> Hi all! Can anybody help me,please? How can I change desktop icons so partitions use DIFFERENT icon when they are mounted or dissmounted (one icon for mounted and a different one for unmounted state)
<rotura> hello?
<charlie-tca> If you right-click the icon, is properties clickable?
<charlie-tca> well, since you cross-posted, I guess the other channel is helping you.
<rotura> I asked on the xfce chan because nobody answered here.. even my "hello?"...
<rotura> thanks :-/
<charlie-tca> Jaded: Is that video acceleration?
<charlie-tca> check in menu -> System -> Additional Drivers for a propietary video driver
<charlie-tca> too bad my fingers are slow, huh?
<Jaded> I just want me desktop as snappy as possible
<Jaded> and yes I've installed drivers for my nvidia geforce 5200 FX
<Jaded> using a propietary driver
<rotura> Can anybody help me,please? How can I change desktop icons so partitions use DIFFERENT icon when they are mounted or dissmounted (one icon for mounted and a different one for unmounted state)
<Jaded> charlie-tca, does it make sense that windows XP feels snappier than Xubuntu?
<Sysi> how much RAM?
<Sysi> xubuntu is way more modern than XP
<Sysi> if you want something really light, try lubuntu-desktop
<Jaded> 768
<Jaded> actually 512, i'm just about to put the 128MB chip in
<rotura> Can anybody help me,please? How can I change desktop icons so partitions use DIFFERENT icon when they are mounted or dissmounted (one icon for mounted and a different one for unmounted state)
#xubuntu 2011-06-17
<Jaded> Cool, I got compiz working
<Jaded> http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<Jaded> used that
<Jaded> sorry rotura, you'll probably have to make a thread on ubuntuforums
<rotura> Thanks Jaded :-)
<Jaded> I'm not sure if it's the 3d acceleration or not, but xubuntu is def a lot snappier now.
<Jaded> i think what helped was opening nvidia x server settings, and setting up my monitor and then creating a xorg.conf file from that
<Jaded> all through the nvidia GUI
<Jaded> Sysi.
<Jaded> I'm about to try LXDE :)
<Unit193> Jaded: LXDE as in Lubuntu?
<Jaded> no
<Jaded> I'm installing the LXDE packages
<draioch> hi anyone about to help pls
<GridCube> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<draioch> used a linux format mag distro of latest xubuntu and choose retain folers files option, dual boot option comes up when i opt for me original xubuntu is can see files with ls in terminal but how do i copy them to usb drive
<GridCube> you cant see the folder using thunar?
<GridCube> or you dont have X?
<GridCube> anyway use sudo apt-get install mc              and then run mc on a terminal and its pretty explainatory, on one side go to the /media/usbdrivename and on the other side to the folder you want to copy, then copy from one pane to the other
<draioch> thx grid cube ru u the person that saves me thx
<draioch> wait sys restart gonna reboot
<boby> hi
<boby> i have a problem with xubuntu desktop
<thunder1212> hi
<thunder1212> i have just installed xubuntu on my desktop
<thunder1212> i have little ram 384 mb only :)
<thunder1212> can u suggest some method to optimize xubuntu
<thunder1212> ??
<TheSheep> thunder1212: use something lighter than firefox
<TheSheep> thunder1212: like chromium or midori
<thunder1212> ok
<thunder1212> TheSheep: i will use chrome..
<thunder1212> thnx
<thunder1212> TheSheep: i just checked the system monitor, firefox was using 64mb of my memory
<TheSheep> thunder1212: I call it firehog ;)
<TheSheep> thunder1212: also flashblock helps
<thunder1212> TheSheep: how is linux mint xfce debian edition ?
<thunder1212> TheSheep: i want a very userfriendly desktop
<TheSheep> thunder1212: never used it
<Wizard> good morning everybody
<pteague_work> any idea why X would be eating up 40-45% cpu on a consistent basis?
<Sysi> pteague_work: problem with some application or driver
<pteague_work> intel video card \o/
<charlie-tca> pteague_work: firefox?
<charlie-tca> It has been known to do stupid things to cpus and memory
<charlie-tca> but it could be a panel plugin doing it too.
<pteague_work> sorry, ended up in a meeting & i can't seem to get xchat to continue blinking for more than a couple seconds :(
<pteague_work> charlie-tca, i'm running both firefox & netbeans & i my work issued laptop is a single-core cpu >.<
<mattman> anyone out there that wants to help me with ndiswrapper?
<GridCube> !ask | mattman55
<ubottu> mattman55: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mattman55> Ok, I use a dlink dwl-650+ wireless card. I have used ndiswrapper before to install the drivers from WinXP using ndisgtk on ubuntu 10.04. now i am using xubuntu 10.04. when I run lshw -C network I get a *-network UNCLAIMED. i seem to remember getting this issue before. as a pointout, it does say that it is ACX100 Wireless interface, but I have tried the acx100 drivers already. also, when i try iwconfig, wlan0 does not show up, just lo and eth0. Thanks
<mattman55> in advance for any help.
#xubuntu 2011-06-18
<GridCube> so you have not wifi working?
<mattman55> that is correct, before I had it working on the same laptop with ubuntu, it does not have a built in wireless
<GridCube> mmm
<mattman55> basically i want to solve the "unclaimed" problem, how can I "reclaim" it?
<GridCube> don't really know, trying to find out
<GridCube> charlie-tca, do you know more about this? or where to search?
<GridCube> mattman55, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74651
<orngjce223> Hey, I just dumped some new themes into my /usr/share/themes folder, how do I get the appearance manager to pick up on them? Is there something that I should clear?
<orngjce223> (XFCE of course)
<charlie-tca> I am not any good on wireless. I usually refer to #ubuntu-beginners if no one here can help
<GridCube> nope just choose that theme on the theme list it should be there
<charlie-tca> orngjce223: just open settings -> Appearance or Window Manager depending on the type of theme, it should be there.
<orngjce223> It's not there yet, though.
<orngjce223> Huh
<charlie-tca> appearance handles gtk themes, window manager handles xfwm4 themes
<orngjce223> Wait a moment, I need to check that I got the directory structure right
<orngjce223> I might be a stupid
<orngjce223> Oops!
<orngjce223> I forgot to put the gtk2.0 directory in
<orngjce223> Guess that's my bad then
<orngjce223> Never mind!
<charlie-tca> orngjce223: usually, just copy the entire theme folder, which will have gtk, xfwm, notification, and other stuff, depending on the theme
<orngjce223> Yeah
<orngjce223> Well, I copied the gtkrc from xfce-dusk and edited it
<orngjce223> But then I forgot to recreate an analogous folder structure when I put the new directory in
<orngjce223> So yeah, my fault really
<orngjce223> Sorry
<orngjce223> Huh
<orngjce223> Okay
<orngjce223> I'm in Settings>Appearance with the gtk theme
<orngjce223> But I don't see it there still
<orngjce223> Is there a theme list cache I'm supposed to clear?
<charlie-tca> You gave the new theme a unique name, right/
<charlie-tca> It usually goes by the folder name, but the theme might have put it's own name in too
<orngjce223> Yeah
<orngjce223> Folder name, I think
<orngjce223> Let me check the files though
<orngjce223> Huh
<orngjce223> Yeah, there's no name spec in the file
<orngjce223> I put it in a folder with a new name though
<charlie-tca> Maybe it is just isn' t
<orngjce223> Huh.
<charlie-tca> Maybe it just is not gtk compatible? Is it a gnome theme, by chance?
<orngjce223> I copied from xfce-dusk and only edited the color values
<orngjce223> So I seriously doubt I've made something incompatible honestly
<charlie-tca> did you copy all the stuff, or just a single part?
<orngjce223> the gtkrc was literally the only file in there, IIRC
<orngjce223> Yeah
<orngjce223> It was the only thing there
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> and dusk works?
<orngjce223> Yep
<orngjce223> Correction: I'm using it right now and it works fine, I just wanted different colors
<charlie-tca> you created a new folder, put the gtk-2.0 folder in it, and put gtkrc in the gtk-2.0 folder?
<orngjce223> yes
<charlie-tca> I am at a loss
<charlie-tca> ochosi: you around for a quick minute?
<charlie-tca> knome: you around?
<charlie-tca> help with a new theme not showing up?
<charlie-tca> See if I can get the experts to help with this
<orngjce223> Thanks
<knome> charlie-tca, hmmh
<charlie-tca> If you copy a theme, and rename the new folder, shouldn' t it show up in appearance?
<knome> you might need to restart the appearance dialog, but yes, it should be instant
<orngjce223> Huh.
<charlie-tca> okay, orngjce223 your turn
 * orngjce223 restarts it
<orngjce223> Now I'm just confused.
<charlie-tca> ask knome. He knows a lot more than I do about themes
<orngjce223> 'k
<knome> orngjce223, does the problem persist?
<orngjce223> Should I send you the tarball of the particular theme?
<knome> if you want, i can test it quickly, yes
<orngjce223> Yeah, it reoccurs even when I move the folder out and back in
<orngjce223> Thanks
<orngjce223> http://www.mediafire.com/?hgqeiug077oakuc
<orngjce223> ?
<knome> orngjce223, ahem, "gtk-2.0", not "gtk2.0"
<orngjce223> Oh!
<orngjce223> Yeah it works now
<orngjce223> Derp
<orngjce223> Thanks
<orngjce223> Okay sorry one more question, since I'm building something based on these themes
<orngjce223> Where is the actual choice of theme saved within one's home directory?
<knome> do you mean the theme name, or what?
<orngjce223> When you select a theme, where is that /preference/ saved? not the name but which one you picked
<knome> right. i don't know. maybe in .config, or xfconfig
<orngjce223> hm
 * orngjce223 recursively searches .config for any mention... no?
<knome> i actually think that's stored in xfconf
<knome> #xfce will know better
<orngjce223> Okay
<orngjce223> cd #xfce
<orngjce223> Wait
 * orngjce223 slap XD
<charlie-tca> Thanks, knome
<knome> no problem
<knome> charlie-tca, see the link #x-d
<elros> do you know how I can customize the lightdm theme? 11.10
<charlie-tca> okay
<knome> elros, not yet. ask closer to release
<elros> ok
<elros> it works, a few buttons are missing icons
<charlie-tca> um, probably got to wait until we have a theme to customize ;)
<knome> well you sure can customize what is out already
<knome> or create from scracth
<knome> elros, anyway, about the missing icons, i think that's more an issue with icon themes than lightdm, but i might be wrong
<xrdodrx> elros, try reading this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~robert-ancell/lightdm/reference/
<xrdodrx> LightDM is very customizable, and is fun to play around with :D
<Clerisy> How can I get the "places button" like in ubuntu, on xfce?
<xrdodrx> Clerisy, install the package xfce4-places-plugin
<xrdodrx> Then add it with right click >  add to panel
<Clerisy> ty
<Clerisy> Perfect. Thanks xrdodrx
<Clerisy> One more thing
<Clerisy> In the previous xfce I was using, there was an option in the panel so that you could change the width of the taskbar window buttons. How can I get this feature in 4.8.8?
<xrdodrx> Clerisy, I'm not sure what you mean by taskbar window buttons
<Clerisy> The buttons in the taskbar that appear when you open a window
<Clerisy> :s
<xrdodrx> Clerisy, still not entirely sure what you mean...the buttons with the window titles on them?
<Clerisy> yeah
<Clerisy> yes, that's what I meant xrdodrx
<xrdodrx> I'm not sure if that's possible
<xrdodrx> :(
<xrdodrx> it may be, I just cannot find it
<Clerisy> in the previous panels
<Clerisy> when I right clicked the panel and clicked "properties", there was a setting that was like, "max width of button" or something.
<Clerisy> here xrdodrx
<Clerisy> it was called
<Clerisy> "Task list fixed length"
<xrdodrx> Clerisy, looks like that was taken out
<Clerisy> ( ´,_ゝ`)
<xrdodrx> it might be in some configuration file somwhere, but I'm not sure.
<Clerisy> I loved that feature >.<
<Clerisy> You could set it to like 1000 and then every button would resize to fill the taskbar
<Clerisy> so if you had just one button open it would take the whole taskbar
<Clerisy> then 2, it would half each
<knome> Clerisy, right-click the panel, and select panel -> panel preferences
<knome> Clerisy, then go to the items tab, and select the "window buttons" applet
<knome> Clerisy, there's an "edit" button to the right of the list
<knome> Clerisy, you should be able to access the customization menu there
<Clerisy> ive already gotten this far :P
<Clerisy> theres nothing like it there
<xrdodrx> knome, that doesn't include what he's looking for
<knome> Clerisy, okay, so did you add separator/spacing?
<Clerisy> uhh I dont think so
<knome> that could be causing it
<Clerisy> where is that option knome?
<knome> Clerisy, the separator or spacing is an "applet" in the panel, you should see that in the applet list
<Clerisy> where do you want me to put it?
<Clerisy> it's not doing anything knome
<knome> Clerisy, wekk, i think you shouldn't add any, at least
<Clerisy> hng
<Mandrew> hello
<Mandrew> #ubuntu
<Mandrew> anyone that know what the universall bar in unity is called and how i install it in classic ubuntu or in xubuntu
<Mandrew> anyone that know what the universall bar in unity is called and how i install it in classic ubuntu or in xubuntu? (not the unity "dock")
<mandrew> anyone here knows how to install globalmenys in xubuntu?
<bazhang> indicator-applet-appmenu install that and add to panel
<mandrew> thanks
<mandrew> short memory hehe
<mandrew> bazhang so its just sudo apt-get install indicator-applet-appmenu or suso apt-get install globalmenys?
<bazhang> the first
<mandrew> ok thx
<bazhang> np
<Ubuntu-firsttime> Question - which version of Ubuntu would best suit a Toshiba Satellite laptop?
<Ubuntu-firsttime> <Ubuntu-firsttime> T2300 processor - 1 mb ram
<Ubuntu-firsttime> <Ubuntu-firsttime> have installed 11.4 but seems to run very slow
<Ubuntu-firsttime> <Ubuntu-firsttime> Can anyone help?
<Ubuntu-firsttime> Is there a version that better suits laptops?
<Sysi> you can try installing xubuntu-desktop
<Ubuntu-firsttime> is that different to 11.04?
<Ubuntu-firsttime> anyone?
<Ubuntu-firsttime> ok thanks - will just play around with it.
<Mandrew> Anyone that knows how to activate globalmenu in xubuntu? I have done sudo apt-get install indicator-applet-appmenu but i cant find the setting to activate it in xubuntu
<Wizard> hi
<Wizard> i have a question about software center
<Wizard> what does mean number under the rating stars?
<Wizard> how many users rated or how many reviews are available?
<azzzz> hi. i have a question about xfce4-appfinder. where he is "picks up" applications, and how i can add/remove applications from his list?
<Sysi> all installed apps afaik, you can install and remove those with synaptic or software center
<knome> doesn't it look for .desktop files?
<Sysi> idk, never used it
<knome> me neither really, but is there any other sensible way?
<azzzz> hmm. in fact, i want to make my appfinder to show me ALL applications installed on my xubuntu. the default "Xubuntu session" is hides many of applications from user. i want to unhide all of them, but i don't want to use "Xfce session"
<azzzz> probably the solution for me is to edit some configuration files related to .desktop files
<azzzz> when i look in /usr/share/applications , i see that this directory contains enough *.desktop files for me to use. is there a possibility to make appfinder to show me these files?
<JAdls> is there a way to get the tasklist fixed width in 4.8.8?
<azzzz> thank you all
<Clerisy> how to change task list button width in xfce 4.8.8
<xubuntu512> how i can install libreoffice?
<Sysi> with software center on synaptic
<Sysi> *or
<xubuntu512> but this work properly?
<Sysi> yup
<xubuntu512> ok thx
<ovrflw0x> how to make an autostart application start minimized to system tray?
<levi_> to system tray?
<ovrflw0x> yes
<ovrflw0x> so that i don't have to close or minimize the app every time i boot in
<levi_> hum, let me think
<charlie-tca> try the application documenatation to see if it is possible
<charlie-tca> most apps tell you how to start them minimized
<ovrflw0x> how about thunderbird
<charlie-tca> thunderbird has good documentation
<charlie-tca> try thunderbird --help in a terminal
<ovrflw0x> nope
<ovrflw0x> nothing
<ovrflw0x> worth implementing in thunderbird --help
<charlie-tca> Not all apps will start minimized. Thunderbird is probably one of those
<nina_> can someone help me fix my sound problem?
<nina_> please?
<Josesordo> nina_, what's happening with your computer on xubuntu?
<Guest46202> Using Thunar 1.2.1 and Xubuntu 11.02, I am attempting to copy (and merge/overwrite) folders and files from an ext4 partition to a USBstick/drive formated with ntsf.  Normally I would expect a folder named "Music" on the ext4 partition to be merged with a folder named "music" on the ntfs USBstick.  What I am seeing, however, is that the "Music" folder is being copied to the ntsf USB stick, resulting in two folders "Music" and "music".  Any ideas as to h
<Guest46202> ow this is happening?
<knome> 11.02 ??
<charlie-tca> linux recognizes capital letters
<charlie-tca> Those are two different folders under anything except windows
<knome> yes, file (and directory) names are case-sensitive
<Guest46202> Yea I know...but ntfs (the FS that is being copied to) does not
<charlie-tca> You are coping a folder with a capital letter, linux copies it that way
<Guest46202> ok
<charlie-tca> It does not care what ntfs sees
<Guest46202> Then why, six months ago, under Ubuntu 10.10 and nautilus, doing exactly the same thing, with the same files, to the same ntfs USBstick, did the folders merge?
<charlie-tca> um, sounds like something Ubuntu did to force it
<knome> Guest46202, Nautilus probably has some code to probe that, but if it does, it means it will not to what you want, if you want both "Music" and "music" directories
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu is not Xubuntu, Nautilus is not Thunar
<Guest46202> knome, no, I want them to merge.
<Guest46202> ok, thanks
<knome> case-sensitiviness does not usually make sense in the same-name-but-different-casing, but sometimes it does
<knome> Guest46202, rename the dir you are copying.
<spongedaddy> hello all: using xubuntu 11.04 on an old dell and loving it -- was a Puppy user for a long time and the speed is the same yet xubuntu is friendlier.
<spongedaddy> just sayin' ;)
<knome> spongedaddy, thanks for the feedback
<spongedaddy> knome, my pleasure!
<spongedaddy> now i'm looking for a way to help out if my meager skills can be useful
<charlie-tca> certainly
<charlie-tca> what area would you be able to help with?
<charlie-tca> testing, bugs, docs, marketing, wiki updates, ...
<spongedaddy> by day i'm a mild-mannered tech writer/website builder/data analyst
<knome> spongedaddy, do you know js(ajax) / jquery well?
<spongedaddy> by night i'm a fledgling programmer
<spongedaddy> knome, unfortunately not really. somewhat familiar with javascript which shld help my learning curve. its on my bucket list.
<knome> spongedaddy, it's okay. we're currently building a new website and i thought you might have wanted to share some insights about some js
<spongedaddy> knome, docs is probably where i could be most useful.
<spongedaddy> i know just enough js to get myself both in and out of trouble
<knome> spongedaddy, then talk to charlie-tca :) with the new website coming up, we might also need some website editors, if you're interested in that
<spongedaddy> groovy!
<knome> spongedaddy, http://demo.knome.fi/imgcapt/ <- something from last nights hacksession
<knome> spongedaddy, you might need to refresh after loading (still investigating why it doesn't always work)
<spongedaddy> knome, ok -- i see the "ImgCaptDemo" page and some hover-over buttons. looks neat but refresh doesn't change anything.
<knome> well yeah, the refresh was only needed if the page looked broken at load
<spongedaddy> ok -- definitely interested in helping with content if needed.
<knome> great! you might want to join #xubuntu-devel, where most of the development discussion in IRC happen
<knome> we also have a mailing list, to which you should subscribe if you want to keep track of what's happening: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-devel
<knome> bbl ->
<spongedaddy> i've joined the devel mailing list and will check in on the IRC channel -- thanks!!
<avedo> hi there
<GridCube> hey question, what does this means? http://imagebin.org/158925
<GridCube> i have to check dependencies?
<Mebius> Hi there ! Need support about Xubuntu Live CD.
<Mebius> Real quick if someone can help
<Mebius> Live HD, to be exact.
<Josesordo> are you in a live CD?
<Mebius> No, the problem is that I need a password for Xubuntu when bootin on my Live HD (hard drive)
<Mebius> booting*
<Mebius> When trying to log in
<GridCube> Mebius, you don't need one
<Sysi> how did you make that "live hard drive"?
<Mebius> I've tryed with no password but still doesn't work
<Sysi> it can be "ubuntu"
<Mebius> Managed with unetbootin but wasn't detecting drives so used LinuxLiveUSB
<Mebius> Tryed also, still doesn't work
<GridCube> i don't understand what you did or how, but try the same password from the system you used LLU
<Mebius> I'm on live harddrive
<Mebius> Nevermind people, I'm setting new 11.04 version on it. Will try to set custom password with persistance mode
<Mebius> Thanks anyways
<charlie-tca> GridCube: that means you should close update-manager, open a terminal, and run sudo apt-get update
<GridCube> okay thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> It should tell you anything else needs to be done in terminal
<GridCube> it said nothing just updated
<GridCube> i run sudo apt-get check
<GridCube> and nothing either
<GridCube> guess it was just a silly thing
<charlie-tca> Then it may have been the update-manager/software-center glitch that shows up ocassionally.
<Wizard> good evening
<knome> hello
<Wizard> oh, somebody is not asleep :)
<knome> remind you, there are people in this room from all around the world
<charlie-tca> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<charlie-tca> why did you fail me then?
<Wizard> knome: nah, i completely forgot about that ;)
<gNewPower> hi guys.  Today I did the mistake of upgrading from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04.  Huge, HUUUGE mistake.  Now I want to switch to Xubuntu.  Can I install one meta-package and get a full Xubuntu install rather than an Ubuntu 11.04+XFCE?
<charlie-tca> sure
<gNewPower> charlie-tca, how do I do that?
<charlie-tca> open a terminal, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<gNewPower> ok
<gNewPower> and that I get the full xubuntu just like if I did a fresh install?
<charlie-tca> no, you get a xubuntu install on top of a Ubuntu install. It does not remove Ubuntu, it adds Xubuntu
<gNewPower> ok
<charlie-tca> There is no easy way to a fresh Xubuntu install without actually redoing it
<gNewPower> funny, I am installed xubuntu thought synaptic and it says that it has to remove ubuntu-desktop
<gNewPower> we shall see :-)
<gNewPower> hopefully this shall comprehensively shoot Unity
<charlie-tca> yes, it does remove the desktop meta-package, but that does not remove all the other stuff
<gNewPower> well, the more Unity it takes away, the better.  I am SO SO SO pissed at Ubuntu/Canonical/Shuttleworth for this abomination and for dumping GNOME (even dumping the name)
<gNewPower> does Xubuntu support real transparency? how about compiz?
<charlie-tca> Have you looked at gnome3? It is not really so pleasant either
<gNewPower> no, I have seen it yet, but I hear that it is bad
<gNewPower> though better than Unity
<gNewPower> more configurable
<gNewPower> ok, going to Xubuntu
<gNewPower> see in in a couple of mins
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu uses the Xfwm compositor
<charlie-tca> It can usecompiz
<gNewPower> back
<gNewPower> looks great so far
<gNewPower> I need to so some configs now (font size etc.)
<gNewPower> charlie-tca, thanks for the tip!!!
<t3084> ha
<t3084> this is cool
<t3084> irc while installing
<t3084> heh
<t3084> nice little touch
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> welcome to xubuntu
<GridCube> althought that irc while installing has been there since like... 2008?
<t3084> ha
<gNewPower> GridCube, thanks, it feels wonderful.
<t3084> i've never really used xubuntu
<t3084> like once before
<gNewPower> say, can I use compiz with Xubuntu?
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> yes
<t3084> i'm a puppy user mostly
<GridCube> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<GridCube> oh, t3084, i've never used puppy, but on the *buntu family we are quite helpful most of the time :D you just ask
<gNewPower> I have used  compiz before, I just want to know if that works with Xubuntu
<t3084> good to know
<t3084> i've tried the latest ubuntu
<t3084> and it's cool and all
<t3084> but too bloaty :p
<t3084> and I know i could strip out gnome
<t3084> but why should I?
<t3084> :p lol
<t3084> i learn linux on puppy so I'm kinda bias
<t3084> but I like trying them all
<t3084> i used arch and slackware for awhile
<t3084> but you just can't seem to beat a good debian build
<t3084> as far as compatibility goes
<GridCube> :)
<t3084> all done installing!
<t3084> see ya all around
<t3084> ;
<t3084> ^.^
<gNewPower> hey , I installed two CPU monitors on the top panel. how do I get rid of the 2nd one?
<GridCube> >contextual panel >delete?
<gNewPower> found it, thanks!
<GridCube> i don't unse 11.04, its has new panels so i dont really know how its called
<charlie-tca> GridCube: right click the icon, click remove?
<gNewPower> one more question: the entire desktop is a little to the left. how do I re-center it?
<GridCube> oh good to know, you know because the 11.04 menus have two levels? one for the proper launcher/addon and other for the panel itself, i didn't knew if the remove was on the first or the second level
<charlie-tca> gNewPower: usually by using a self-adjust button on the monitor itself
<GridCube> gNewPower, installed the drivers for your video card? if yes then just use the autoadjust from the monitor's menu
<gNewPower> stupid me! that workedf
<gNewPower> -f
<gNewPower> thanks guys, Xubuntu feels like a dream come true, especially after Unity!!
<GridCube> C:
<gNewPower> hey, who can I configure windows to roll-up with I double click on their title bar?
<gNewPower> nevermind - found it ;-)
<Mandrew> can i install globalmenu in xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> What is it?
<charlie-tca> Apparently nothing important :)
<Mandrew> charlie-tca i guess you talk with me ;)
<Mandrew> the globalmenu is a applet
<charlie-tca> Sounds like something Gnome or Unity specific then?
<Mandrew> its in ubuntu 11.04
<Mandrew> or shall i say in the unity part of ubuntu but you can install it in ubuntu classic too
<t3084> alrighty then
<charlie-tca> That doesn' t mean it can be used in Xubuntu. Unity and classic are both gnome based.
#xubuntu 2011-06-19
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu is not gnome based, but Xfce.
<Mandrew> sudo apt-get install indicator-applet-appmenu
<Mandrew> ok
<t3084> it seems my graphics chip is a whacky one
<t3084> what x server does xubunut use??
<t3084> xubuntu*
<charlie-tca> Same xserver as everything else
<charlie-tca> !info xserver
<ubottu> Package xserver does not exist in natty
<charlie-tca> !info xorg
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.6+4ubuntu3 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<t3084> hmmm
<t3084> then i should have a config file?
<t3084> in /etc/X11/
<t3084> i'm searching for it right now
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> Those were done away with a while back
<t3084> oh?
<t3084> i'm not much of a ubuntu user
<t3084> where can I specify my monitor settings?
<elros> try start > settings > settings manager > display
<t3084> if it's anything like ubuntu it won't work
<t3084> it seems most distros have issues finding the proper settings
<t3084> I'm installing on a dell inspirion 1100
<t3084> with i845
<t3084> i will check the setting though to be sure
<t3084> yup
<t3084> just as I though
<t3084> no luck
<t3084> only 640x480 at 0.0 Hz
<t3084> :|
<t3084> and of course doing anything manually is quickly becoming a lost art in linux it seems
<elros> linux has to get easier to use in order to sell it to the masses
<elros> I hear that Mac OS X just wonderfully "works", though they have the benefit of being locked to certain hardware configurations
<charlie-tca> t3084: you can create the /etc/xorg.conf if you need to
<t3084> oh ok
<charlie-tca> It will be used if created
<t3084> ok good to know!
<t3084> ha @ mac os
<t3084> just ha!
<t3084> :p
<t3084> ok I'll create the xorg and see if that does the trick
<t3084> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Josesordo> How I can open a .deb file in xubuntu?.. it's using ubuntu software center.. and that doesnt work
<t3084> open?
<t3084> or install?
<t3084> to install "dpkg -i package.deb"
<t3084> hmmm
 * t3084 sigh 
<Josesordo> lol.. install..sorry
 * Josesordo lame
<t3084> oh not the sigh was not for you
<t3084> it was for my own issues over ehre
<Josesordo> t3084, ahh ok.. =)
<t3084> I'm having x server issues
<t3084> it hates me
<Josesordo> =O ..
<t3084> ..yea
<t3084> this computer hates
<t3084> it's evolving
<Josesordo> a server for ..?
<t3084> X
<GridCube> whats your issue again t3084 ?
<t3084> odd graphics chipset
<GridCube> mmm notebook thingy?
<t3084> my laptop is a dell inspirion 1100
<t3084> old laptop
<t3084> and no distro can detect the proper settings
<GridCube> do lspci and paste it on a pastebin
<GridCube> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<t3084> alright
<t3084> let me install irssi
<GridCube> O_o
<t3084> i can't exactly copy and paste
<GridCube> oh just pass the number for it
<t3084> and I knwo what you are looking for
<GridCube> its a 6 digit number easy
<t3084> intel 82845G/GL
<GridCube> ok :)
<t3084> I;ve been searching and trying various solutions
<t3084> that probably worked on older distros
<t3084> the latest development
<t3084> i copy another xorg config
<t3084> of course it didn't work
<t3084> i rebooted into recovery, and redid the x settings
<t3084> that didn't work either
<t3084> but for some reason after that
<t3084> the console worked?!
<t3084> but as soon as I tried to boot x ot failed again, and failed on reboot
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> so you dont have X?
<t3084> oh I do
<t3084> it only works at 640x480
<t3084> with not refresh rate options
<GridCube> mmm thats bad
<t3084> yea, but I know I can get it to work
<t3084> eh i need a breal
<GridCube> tried eliminating the xorg.conf file althogether and rebooting?
<t3084> there wasn't one to begin with and it didn't work
<t3084> well
<t3084> other than the 640x480
<GridCube> tried a simple xorg.conf whit only >Section "Screen" >SubSection "Display" >Modes "1280x1024" >EndSubSection ?
<t3084> I'll try it right now
<GridCube> well change the mode to one you care
<t3084> 1024x768
<t3084> so it seems recovery mode is working just fine
<GridCube> :P
<t3084> but
<t3084> when i try to boot with the low setting sit still becomes unresponsive
<GridCube> now in english please
<GridCube> XD
<t3084> have you been into the recovery console?
<t3084> cuz that was english :p
<GridCube> not that i remember
<t3084> yea
<t3084> in the recovery console
<t3084> you can boot into x failsafe
<t3084> sorry
<t3084> failsafeX
<t3084> which seems to work enough
<t3084> but it wants me to fix the display before preceeding
<t3084> and no matter what it messes up
<t3084> but the console is fullscreen
<GridCube> mmm
<t3084> and so is the windows when it firs appears
<GridCube> no idea sorry
<t3084> yea see
<t3084> i get some weird results
<t3084> sometimes if I run failsafeX
<t3084> it does nothign but go black
<t3084> but then other times I get ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode
<t3084> which is working fullscreen
<t3084> i got to configure it
<t3084> and after it fails
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> can you try another linux kernel?
<t3084> i've tried a few
<GridCube> you graphic card drivers are embebed on it, so it might be worth a try
<t3084> it's the chipset
<GridCube> :/
<t3084> i've tried alot actually
<GridCube> sorry then, this is way over my field
<t3084> i think I may have to come up witha crafty solution
<gr8m8> failsafe will be at 800x600
<t3084> still fullscreen
<GridCube> t3084, have you tried this? http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=8203&ProdId=865&lang=spa#help
<GridCube> or this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<GridCube> disregard the lang=spa in the first ling
<GridCube> k
<t3084> lol
<t3084>  i can read enough of the spanish
<GridCube> change it to en :P
<grappr> good evening
<GridCube> good
<grappr> i just installed xubuntu and wanted to speak with some other users of this wonderful distribution
<grappr> plus, it's saturday night!
<grappr> party party
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> a good saturday is good if you spend it installing a OS
<GridCube> :D and welcome to the xubuntu family
<t3084> k i'm gonna try the drivers first
<t3084> err
<t3084> modules
<t3084> my bad :D, and if that doesn't work I'll try reverting
<t3084> if that doesn't work
<t3084> I'm installing arch again
<t3084> :p
<charlie-tca> t3084: You might have to stay with Xubuntu 10.10 or less with that graphics card
<gr8m8> tearch will have a newer kernel so newer drivers
<gr8m8> how old is this nebook?
<t3084> old
<t3084> yea but with arch I can control what exactly is installed to begin with
<gr8m8> it's a netbook it can't be too old
<t3084> and easier for me to track down issues :)
<gr8m8> yep
<charlie-tca> i815 and back are no longer supported by intel; they don't work in natty and newer
<t3084> it's not a netbook
<gr8m8> except for the horrible libpulse
<t3084> it's a laptop
<t3084> it's old
<t3084> it's running a 2.3 p4
<t3084> remember when those were out o.o
 * GridCube has to go cook something to eat or he will starve, well not really, but he should cook now, i said now, leave GridCube 
<gr8m8> I use a 700mhz pent3 lappy but it has ati graphics
<charlie-tca> um, mine has a 1.7 Celeron
<t3084> lol
<t3084> oh i have other older computers :p
<t3084> I'm just syaing it's not new
<gr8m8> k
<t3084> and I had a celeron 1.7 that was faster than this :/
<t3084> or maybe it was a pentium m
<t3084> either way
 * t3084 throws the laptop into the lake 
<gNewPower> hi friends, is there a way to get 3D effect in Xubuntu? Stuff like the compiz cube, or wobbling windows, etc.? thanks
<charlie-tca> by installing compiz and plugins
<gNewPower> charlie-tca, what plugins are you refferring to?
<charlie-tca> The ones you would need for the effects you want
 * charlie-tca doesn't use compiz, and has never seen these things
<gNewPower> k
<gr8m8> there is
<gr8m8> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<charlie-tca> further disclaimer, charlie-tca doesn' t even know how to get those effects. Compiz and plugins remain a mystery
<gNewPower> yes, I have seen that page. but it does not tell me what can be done with Xubuntu or how it is done.  I just had such problems with U11.04's Unity and "Ubuntu Classic" crashing my compiz that I am a tad nervous
<charlie-tca> it is the same compiz
<GridCube> food is in the process of being edible :P
<GridCube> gNewPower, just install compiz then replace it as the windows manager by >alt-f2 >compiz -r >run
<GridCube> and then use ccsm to configure it as you wish
<charlie-tca> (which you also installed?)
<gNewPower> GridCube, ccsm? what is that?  Also, that means replacing the XFCE window manager with compiz, right?
<GridCube> (it installs whit compiz)
<gNewPower> if so, I might pass
<GridCube> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<gNewPower> compiz under 11.04 and "Ubuntu classic" does not work
<gNewPower> I want to stick to "pure XFCE" I think.  It is fast, and really beautiful.
<GridCube> then no compiz
<gNewPower> I would not mind some 3D effect in XFCE though ;-)
<GridCube> XD then compiz
<gNewPower> yeah, I think that I will give up on compiz
<gNewPower> ok, gotcha
<gNewPower> no 3D
<gNewPower> LOL
<GridCube> you can have transparencies and such
<gNewPower> yep, I saw that. for the terminal
<gNewPower> its very beautiful
<gNewPower> all of XFCE is stunning in its elegance, I love it
<t3084> you can use xfce with compiz
<gNewPower> what is the shortcut to change keyboard layout in XFCE?  alt+shift does not work
<GridCube> gNewPower, for the rest of the windows too, just enable the default compositor
<GridCube> no idea
<GridCube> on that last one
<gNewPower> GridCube, sorry for the dumb one here: what is the compositor?
<GridCube> the compositor is the thing that makes windows transparent and pretty thingis
<gNewPower> is the compositor in the setting manager?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> !composition
<t3084> !composite
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubottu compiz » and « /msg ubottu effects »
<t3084> :)
<GridCube> yes, thats not what i wanted XD
<charlie-tca> There is no factoid for Xfwm4 compositor
<GridCube> i see
<charlie-tca> Just go to settings -> Window Manager Tweaks, last tab is compositor
<gNewPower> no ideas about switching keyboars?
<gNewPower> nope, last tab is 'advanced'
<charlie-tca> gNewPower: bug in the switcher, it resets itself every startup
<charlie-tca> yes, already reported
<charlie-tca> hoping for a fix soon, probably in Oneiric
<t3084> well
<t3084> where do those settings get saved to?
<gNewPower> so no keyboard switcher at all for the time being?
<t3084> make a upstart or whatever to correct the change on boot
<charlie-tca> yes, you can add it to the panel, it is a panel applet
<charlie-tca> t3084: what settings?
<t3084> you said it has a bug
<t3084> that it's reset on boot
<t3084> the settings have to be stored somewhere
<charlie-tca> yup, and no, it can' t be worked around through anything
<t3084> and accessible somehow
<t3084> :/
<t3084> that doesn't sound right to me
<charlie-tca> well, okay, then
<t3084> I'm just saying
<t3084> if it's a setting
<t3084> that works
<t3084> when set
<GridCube> XD thats how bugs are
<t3084> yes
<t3084> but it works when you set it yes?
<t3084> until reboot?
<charlie-tca> This is not gnome, it just isn' t really quite as simple
<t3084> i hate gnome
<t3084> :p
<charlie-tca> gNewPower: what version of Xubuntu? I will get the name of the plugin for you
<t3084> ugh
<gNewPower> I think I found a solution
<t3084> point and click distros
<t3084> UGH
<gNewPower> its xfce goodies
<charlie-tca> gNewPower: the plugin is called xfce4-xkb-plugin
<charlie-tca> You can install it or the goodies, then add it to the panel
<gNewPower> yep it works!  СПАСИБО!
<gNewPower> :-)
<t3084> when is wayland suppose to come to ubuntu?
<GridCube> :D we got ourselfs a russian!
<gNewPower> man, Xubuntu is really nice. very very very nice indeed. I might end up being grateful to Shuttleworth/Canonical for screwing up 11.04 so badly that I ended up dumping Unity/GNOME
<charlie-tca> 3 to 5 years, t3084
<t3084> oh ok
<t3084> good
<gNewPower> GridCube, yep, guilty as charged
<GridCube> :D
<gNewPower> :-P
<gNewPower> lol
<GridCube> im from argentina XD
<GridCube> we are quite far away
<gNewPower> GridCube, I spend all my holidays in Buenos Aires, around Villa San Martin
<gNewPower> in a place called San Andres
<gNewPower> that is on the Mitre line from Retiro
 * GridCube knows this is getting offtopic and will move there
<gNewPower> which part of Argentina are you from?
 * gNewPower hopes that it is ok to off-topic here
<GridCube> gNewPower, :) come to #xubuntu-offtopic
<gNewPower> ok
<gNewPower> gimme a sec
<t3084> AH HA!
<GridCube> eh he?
<t3084> i knew there was a way to script compositing
<t3084> $(HOME)/.config/xfce4/mcs_settings/wmtweaks.xml
<t3084> <option name="Xfwm/UseCompositing" type="int" value="0"/>
<t3084> but that is just the settings for the panel
<t3084> the compositing is started like this
<t3084> xfwm4 --compositor=on
<t3084> and turned off with xfwm4 --compositor=off
<charlie-tca> You can turn that off and on using the gui.
<charlie-tca> It is the keyboard switcher that will fail every login
 * gNewPower is away: Я временно ушел
<t3084> aah see i was thinking you said the setting for composite was not working right
<t3084> that sucks though you have to install goodies just to get the option
<charlie-tca> you don't
<charlie-tca> you can install the xfce4-xkb-plugin by itself
<t3084> either way
<charlie-tca> That' s the advantage of the modularity of Xfce. You only install what you need
<charlie-tca> unlike gnome and kde, where you get a ton of stuff, even if you don' t need it
<t3084> i'm pretty sure composite is compiled into xfwm
<t3084> there is nothign to install to get it
<charlie-tca> yes, but you do not have to have xfwm4, you can use any window manager
<t3084> huh?
<charlie-tca> it's just one more module
<t3084> it sucks you have to install a package JUST to get the option in the GUI for an option that is already shipped
<t3084> you do not need a module installed to composite
<t3084> err
<t3084> i correct myself
<charlie-tca> what option?
<charlie-tca> the compositor is built in to the window manager. It does not require installing anything to use it
<t3084> YES
<t3084> i know
<t3084> thats what i was trying to get at
<charlie-tca> If you choose to use compiz, you replace xfwm4 with it
<t3084> you can use compiz and xfce
<xrdodrx> my VNC decided to just stop working today :/
<xrdodrx> using vino-server
<t3084> uh oh
<charlie-tca> yes, it is more complicated than gnome and unity
<xrdodrx> Your desktop is only reachable over the local network. Others can access your computer using the address 169.254.6.153 or xubuntu.local.
<xrdodrx> I have no idea where it's getting that address from.
<xrdodrx> My computer is 192.168.1.5
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu is not intended for the beginner in linux. It does require a bit of learning and effort to configure
<t3084> xubuntu is linux
<t3084> it's ubunut
<t3084> wiuth xfce
<t3084> nothing different
<t3084> lol
<charlie-tca> xrdodrx: 169.254 is a avahi address
<charlie-tca> wrong, t3084
<charlie-tca> it is very different
<xrdodrx> charlie-tca, which means? :<
<charlie-tca> You can install Ubuntu, and use it with very few changes
<xrdodrx> I discovered it wasn't working when I needed to access my computer at school today.
<xrdodrx> lol
<charlie-tca> You install Xubuntu, you may have to install your own wireless drivers, video, sound, etc.
<t3084> well thats cuz it's stripped out
<charlie-tca> xrdodrx: avahi is a nightmare
<t3084> but it's still ubuntu
<xrdodrx> I came home to discover it changed its address
<t3084> and easily placed back in
<charlie-tca> no, sorry, it is not ubuntu.
<xrdodrx> charlie-tca, how do I get it back to 192.168.1.5?
<t3084> debian
<t3084> fine
<t3084> :)
<xrdodrx> It doesn't even work when I use the new address it decided I now have
<t3084> xubuntu based on ubuntu which is based on debian but it's neither
<charlie-tca> and telling users it is the same usually results in users that get frustrated fast when things don't work for them
<xrdodrx> ifconfig still displays 192.168.1.5
<charlie-tca> xrdodrx: I usually disable avahi myself because of that stuff
<xrdodrx> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 74:f0:6d:6b:dc:40            inet addr:192.168.1.5
<t3084> avahi is a server like bonjour
<xrdodrx> I'm a little stumped, charlie-tca .
<xrdodrx> lol
<t3084> it will not change your ip address
<charlie-tca> I turn it off in /etc/default/avahi
<charlie-tca> because it will set an address that is *unusabe* by my network card. I use static addresses
<xrdodrx> I see
<xrdodrx> set AVAHI_DAEMON_DETECT_LOCAL to 0 then?
<xrdodrx> and restart vino-server?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> might have to restart the computer to get it to release the address
<xrdodrx> or just networking?
<t3084> ....
<xrdodrx> I kind of want to keep my uptime, but not too bad :)
<t3084> is the vnc server set up to listen at 127.0.0.1 or your IP address?
<t3084> isn't it great when something works and then it just doesn't :p
<charlie-tca> yeah :)
<charlie-tca> xrdodrx: maybe t3084 can help you keep the uptime
<t3084> psh
<t3084> i can care less about uptime
<t3084> lol
<t3084> working is what matters
<t3084> unless there are other users access important data
<charlie-tca> I am about the worst person there is for helping wth networking anything
<xrdodrx> vino-preferences now displays
<xrdodrx> Your desktop is only reachable over the local network. Others can access your computer using the address 192.168.1.5 or xubuntu.local.
<xrdodrx> which is good, but my other computer still is unable to connect
<t3084> can you ping it?
<xrdodrx> (TightVNC) my phone with AndroidVNC can't connect either
<t3084> see if you can even pong the computer
<t3084> or ssh if you have it
<xrdodrx> indeed I can ping it
<xrdodrx> --- 192.168.1.5 ping statistics ---
<xrdodrx> 10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 8996ms
<t3084> hmmm
<t3084> do you know how to port scan?
<xrdodrx> not really, no
<t3084> if you have netcat installed
<t3084> on the other computer
<t3084> try
<t3084> nc -z 192.168.1.5 5899-5920
<t3084> or more thoroughly
<t3084> nc -z 192.168.1.5 1-6000
<t3084> that will takea  bit though
<t3084> i know my laptop sucks cuz even windows has issues with the display drivers
<t3084> i should kill it with fire
<xrdodrx> may as well restart, see if it helps
<xrdodrx> I can't ever seem to get a high uptime, lol :)
<t3084> uptimes are for ego's
<t3084> unless you are applying for a working in DB center :p
<t3084> for work*
<t3084> ah he left
<charlie-tca> t3084: honest, Xubuntu is Debian and Ubuntu derived, since we have to sync with Debian. Xfce by itself is a desktop environment only
<yomayom> so
<t3084> yea I'm aware of xfce
<charlie-tca> It is useless without a bunch of other stuff to make the OS
<yomayom> I downloaded a linux binary for textadept since it'd not in package manager
<t3084> i prefer to work in a terminal
<yomayom> I'm wondering what's the proper place to put the extracted folder+contents
<t3084> but unfortunately the internet doesn't look so good in there
<t3084> what do the contents look like?
<charlie-tca> yeah, that is a problem, You can use network-manager to manager it with CLI though
<t3084> eh
<t3084> no need
<charlie-tca> there is a cli interface for it
<yomayom> z@pd1:~/Downloads/textadept_3.8.x86_64$ dir
<yomayom> core  init.lua	LICENSE  scripts  textadept	    themes
<yomayom> doc   lexers	modules  src	  textadept.lpng12
<t3084> yea I know
<t3084> i do all my stuff static
<t3084> so I just use ifconfig, and route
<t3084> nonsense!
<charlie-tca> oh, fun!
<t3084> it's not difficult
<t3084> not much more to know than using network manager
<charlie-tca> yomayom: normally the best place is where it wants to put things
<t3084> and if you use dhcp, it's even easier
<charlie-tca> yomayom: Is it a .deb package?
<charlie-tca> t3084: yup
<yomayom> no, just a .zip
<charlie-tca> but not as much fun then
<yomayom> er, .tgz rather
<t3084> wb xrdodrx
<xrdodrx> ah, what a shame :(
<t3084> not workign huh
<charlie-tca> so, when you extract it, does it define a folder?
<charlie-tca> Is there a README in the folder?
<xrdodrx> even after that, VNC doesn't wowrk
<t3084> can you connect locally?
<yomayom> .tgz immediate content is the folder I showed you lot
<xrdodrx> vino-server is running.
<t3084> can you connect locally?
<t3084> on the same machine?
<t3084> i knwo it's odd to try
<t3084> but it will let you know it's it's a setting on the computer or a networking issue
<t3084> you can also try specifying the port when connecting
<xrdodrx> t3084, I can connect to localhost
<xrdodrx> I've tried, 192.168.1.5:5900
<charlie-tca> yomayom: no idea then. I am not familiar with the application. Maybe there is some documentation where you got the file?
<xrdodrx> Vinagre can connect to localhost, I get a nice "tunnel" effect lol
<xrdodrx> as my desktop is repeated over and over
<t3084> lol yea
<t3084> but at least it's working correctly
<xrdodrx> Only on this machine :(
<xrdodrx> other computer can't connect
<t3084> you have and android yea?
<xrdodrx> yes
<t3084> do you have adb installed?
<xrdodrx> yes
<t3084> you can forward ports
<t3084> from your android to your pc
<xrdodrx> my android phone can't connect either
<t3084> i know cuz thats through the wifi right?
<xrdodrx> VNC connection failed! The operation timed out
<xrdodrx> yes
<t3084> connect your android
<yomayom> the linux install instructions are "Unpack the archive anywhere. "
<t3084> through usb
<t3084> then issue
<t3084> adb forward tcp:5900 tcp:5900
<t3084> then on your phone's vncviewer
<yomayom> the program works and all, was just wondering if there was a proper way to place programs. I'm new/unfamiliar with the linux filesystem is all.
<t3084> connect to localhost:5900
<charlie-tca> yomayom: then unpack it in ~/
<charlie-tca> There must be a readme or something in it that will tell you more
<xrdodrx> t3084, that works :D
<xrdodrx> not very useful because I'd have to be home to do it  lol
<yomayom> there's the website install instructions
<yomayom> http://caladbolg.net/luadoc/textadept/manual/2_Installation.html
<t3084> ok
<t3084> so we at least know it's not software
<xrdodrx> so, on to hardware
<xrdodrx> should I reset my router?
<t3084> and firewalls/settings
<t3084> :p
<t3084> sometimes it helps but lets try something real quick
<t3084> you can either install nc on another linux computer
<t3084> or install an app to your droid that does port scans
<charlie-tca> yomayom: so you unpack it, run it with the command specified, and if it fails, you will have to compile it for your computer.
<charlie-tca> It can be placed anywhere you want it, but if it is not in /home, normally, you need sudo to make it work
<t3084> @xrodrx what you want to do is find out if you can even see the port from outside the computer, if not then it must be a setting on yoru computer that is blocking the port
<charlie-tca> yomayom: I would try ~/ and if that don' t work, put it in /opt and try again
<xrdodrx> okay, installing Port Scanner app
<xrdodrx> from Market
<yomayom> It works wherever I put it, was only asking where is the most ideal/tidy place to put it
<t3084> I'll do the same to see exactly what you are seeing
<xrdodrx> scanning 192.168.1.5:5800-6000
<charlie-tca> the only differences are whether it needs to be available to all users, then I would use /opt
<t3084> ah you got a handle on it
<charlie-tca> otherwise, /home is very easy to remove it later
<xrdodrx> t3084, yeah, i'm usually good with this stuff, but this vnc issue really has me stumped
<xrdodrx> thank you for trying to help, i'll see what the port scan tells me :)
<t3084> I'm usually pretty good with this stuff too... but my video issue has me banging my head too :p
<yomayom> do I need to be root to paste a folder into /opt
<charlie-tca> yomayom: yes
<xrdodrx> t3084, oh, getting closer
<xrdodrx> 0 port open
<xrdodrx> hmm
<t3084> hmmm
<xrdodrx> I'm not well-versed in the linux firewall, so I have no idea how to open port 5900
<t3084> open the vino settings
<xrdodrx> Your desktop is only reachable over the local network. Others can access your computer using the address 169.254.6.153 or xubuntu.local.
<xrdodrx> :|
<xrdodrx> that's silly, I disabled avahi I thought
<xrdodrx> maybe it does that when no port is open
<t3084> hmmmm
<t3084> does what?
<charlie-tca> goodnight folks. Good luck and have fun!
<t3084> later charlie-tca
<t3084> personally
<xrdodrx> t3084, looks like it "changes" my IP
<xrdodrx> when I don't have an open port 5900
<t3084> i use x11vnc
<xrdodrx> :|
<xrdodrx> how to open it?
<t3084> well not sure on xubuntu
<t3084> though you shoudl be able to open manually
<xrdodrx> how?
<t3084> one sec
<t3084> i have to ge the aurgments right
<t3084> using the command line tool iptables
<xrdodrx> okay
<t3084> iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 5900 -j ACCEPT
<t3084> that will allow port 5900 to accept packets
<xrdodrx> okay
<xrdodrx> moment of truth :D
<t3084> D:
<xrdodrx> t3084, I can't thank you enough :D
<xrdodrx> typing from other computer right now :)
<t3084> good stuff
<t3084> no problem
<t3084> well now you know basic steps to testing network connectivity
<t3084> :p
<xrdodrx> heh, yeah, definitely learned a lot from that
<t3084> if you want to close a port
<xrdodrx> iptables is the linux firewall then?
<t3084> iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 5900 -j DROP
<t3084> i think
<t3084> iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 5900 -j REJECT
<t3084> they both deny it pretty much
<t3084> but as you might assume
<t3084> reject litereally rejects it and the user knows, drop just drops like it never existed
<xrdodrx> cool
<t3084> so yea
<t3084> doesn't vino require a user to be logged in?
<t3084> to connect
<xrdodrx> it does
<xrdodrx> I keep my other computer on with me logged in
<xrdodrx> is x11vnc different?
<t3084> yea
<t3084> you can just have the computer on and not logged in
<t3084> alittle trickier to set up
<t3084> but nice
<xrdodrx> another thing that annoys me about vino is it's limited to 8 chars for the password
<xrdodrx> :<
<t3084> :/
<t3084> and you connect form the outside?
<t3084> eek
<t3084> through ssh i hope :p
<xrdodrx> t3084, no, not able to :(
<xrdodrx> no android client can accept VNC over SSH
<t3084> :p
<t3084> oh it can
<t3084> with ssh tunnels
<t3084> you need  rooted phone for it
<xrdodrx> mine is rooted, yeah :)
<t3084> yea then you should be able to vnc over ssh
<t3084> you can use ssh tunnel or connectbot
<xrdodrx> is it really that insecure?
<t3084> if it's over the internet
<t3084> yes
<t3084> :p
<xrdodrx> now that it's working again I'm very hesitant to mess with it if you know what I mean, lol
<xrdodrx> yes, it's over the internet
<t3084> you wouldn't have to mess with any of the setting you set up for the vnc
<t3084> you can leave it as is for convienent local access
<t3084> but if you can connect to your machine from outside
<t3084> so can anyone else with enough time to sit around and bruteforce your vnc password
<xrdodrx> :(
<t3084> and 8 characters doesn't take TOO long
<xrdodrx> yeah, that would be a problem
<t3084> and they don't have to have anythign against you
<t3084> it's their computer doing the searching and work
<xrdodrx> if you want to stick around for a bit and help me with this, I'd really appreciate ti
<t3084> it's pretty simple actually
<xrdodrx> I knew it was insecure, but didn't think it was that big a deal lol
<t3084> install openssh
<t3084> just port 5900 being open is a flag for anyone else to see whats going on
<t3084> i need to set up ssh tunnel access on my homenetwork too, I just redid my server so I need to get it back up
<xrdodrx> alright, installed ssh
<xrdodrx> I've used it before to get a shell, had no clue I could put VNC over it lol
<t3084> you can do anything over ssh
<t3084> you can open your x programs on another box with ssh
<t3084> no real need for vnc from other linux/xserver machines
<t3084> so your machine should be accessible already
<xrdodrx> t3084, I like to be able to interact with the deluge and xchat I have open at home
<xrdodrx> instead of opening a new session over SSH
<t3084> there are ways
<t3084> but it's cumbersome
<t3084> and usually not worth the effort to reproduce that effect other than vnc :p
<t3084> but atleast with ssh and vnc it's secure
<xrdodrx> I'll be able to use AndroidVNC to connect?
<xrdodrx> :>
<t3084> test real quick to see if port 22 is open on your computer
<t3084> yea you should be able to
<t3084> on a normal machine you would type
<xrdodrx> port 22 is open
<t3084> ssh -L 5900:hostipaddress:5900
<t3084> err
<t3084> ssh -L 5900:hostipaddress:5900 -p 22 hostipaddress
<t3084> oh the phone
<t3084> you can install ssh tunnel
<t3084> or connect bot
<xrdodrx> t3084, I'm going to be connecting over a variety of IP's though
<xrdodrx> school, whatever Sprint gives me (3G), etc
<xrdodrx> sometimes friend's houses
<t3084> you only need to know your IP
<t3084> you don't need to know the IP you are accessing from
<xrdodrx> oh, I see
<t3084> I'm making sure the setting will work
<xrdodrx> t3084, http://paste.ubuntu.com/629121/
<t3084> oh ok
<t3084> easy
<t3084> since you have vnc on that computer
<t3084> ssh -L 5901:hostipaddress:5900 -p 22 hostipaddress
<t3084> or some other port that is not used
<t3084> ssh -L 5899:hostipaddress:5900 -p 22 hostipaddress
<t3084> pretty much you are telling hte local computer
<t3084> for every connection you see at 5899 send it to this address and port
<t3084> cuz I'm on windows right now i had to install openssh
<xrdodrx> okay
<xrdodrx> no errors
<t3084> ok cool
<xrdodrx> it logged me in and kicked me out lol
<t3084> try the same thing
<t3084> but
<t3084> ssh -L 5899:hostipaddress:5900 -p 22 user@hostipaddress
<t3084> hmm
<t3084> wait
<t3084> the pastebin you showed me
<t3084> it let you log in? or errored?
<xrdodrx> I did
<xrdodrx> ssh -L 5901:192.168.1.5:5900 -p 22 192.168.1.5
<t3084> you are on the other machine yea?
<xrdodrx> no.
<t3084> not the one you want to log into
<t3084> :p
<xrdodrx> lol :<
<t3084> ok
<t3084> hehe
<t3084> you don't need to do anything else to your machne to set it up
<xrdodrx> oh, right
<t3084> we just need to connect you to it from another
<xrdodrx> ok
<t3084> from your other machine do the ssh command
<xrdodrx> can it be a phone?
<xrdodrx> the other laptop runs windows 7
<t3084> use putty to try
<xrdodrx> okay
<t3084> before we jump on the phone
<t3084> cuz we want to be sure it's working just fine
<xrdodrx> ok, installed putty
<xrdodrx> and can log in via shell
<t3084> ok exit putty
<xrdodrx> k
<t3084> but get to the setting screen
<t3084> enter the info like y7ou would normally log in
<t3084> but don't log in
<xrdodrx> k
<t3084> in the category on the left
<t3084> go to ssh
<t3084> then tunnels
<xrdodrx> k
<t3084> in source port
<t3084> put 5899
<t3084> in destination
<t3084> 192.168.1.5:5900
<t3084> then click add
<t3084> then you can log in
<t3084> after it logs in try to vnc to localhost:5899
<xrdodrx> with 127.0.01:5899?
<xrdodrx> right
<t3084> yea
<xrdodrx> very nice
<xrdodrx> works
<t3084> cool
<xrdodrx> so if I terminate my SSH connection, this VNC in turn closes?
<xrdodrx> cool :D
<t3084> yes
<xrdodrx> I assume I could do the same on my phone with connectbot
<t3084> yes
<t3084> see I'm trying to use ssh tunnel
<t3084> but it's not connecting for me
<t3084> could be my setup though
<xrdodrx> t3084, wow, that was easy, got it working here
<t3084> lol see wtf
<xrdodrx> Used the SSH Tunnel application instead of ConnectBot
<t3084> i'm having a hard time now
<t3084> lol
<xrdodrx> then connected to VNC with 127.0.0.1:5899
<t3084> see i know's it's one of my settings
<t3084> and presto
<t3084> now you are way more secure than before
<xrdodrx> Closed port 5900 and opened 22 in my router settings
<xrdodrx> you quite possibly saved my life ;-)
<t3084> haha
<t3084> you never know!
<t3084> digital content is our lives now
<xrdodrx> exactly
<xrdodrx> great thing about this is it's behind two passwords and my username
<xrdodrx> :)
<t3084> precisely
<t3084> no protection like redundency
<xrdodrx> t3084, thanks for teaching me so much about SSH and networking! :)
<xrdodrx> you're like the networking genie lol
<t3084> haha
<t3084> I;ve just spent MANY hours workign on it
<t3084> and I still barely know stuff
<t3084> or at least i feel like I don't
<t3084> i work with computers
<t3084> i was a system admin at my old job
<t3084> amungst other titles :|
<bc81> guys i need some help please.  when i use thunar move files (drag an drop) from one folder to another within my USB hard drive, it copies the file instead of moving it.  this is for xubuntu 10.10 the HDD is mounted in fstab like this: /dev/sdc1 /media/seagate ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<bc81> the guy in #ubuntu directed me here he said, "that's a thunar problem. has nothing to do with how you mounted it. and I suggest you ask #xubuntu"
<t3084> you know you are moving it for sure?
<t3084> if you are just drag and dropping it will only copy
<t3084> just covering bases here
<bc81> t3084: hmm..well are you sure drag and drop is to copy?  it seems this just started behaving like this..i seem to remember it always moving the files (very quickly at that)  these are large files
<t3084> between different drives
<t3084> same drive moving is instant
<t3084> but between different drive it won't move, only copy
<t3084> which should be default on any file manager
<bisi> Best C++ programming solution in Xubuntu?
<bazhang> ide?
<t3084> vim :p
<t3084> hehe
<t3084> emacs
<bazhang> !ide | bisi
<ubottu> bisi: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<bc81> t3084: this is happening when moving files WITHIN the USB hard drive..that's why i'm here :P
<bisi> Emacs? Working on learning the commands now.
<bc81> i'm wondering if my mounting options are wrong, or maybe it's happening because the drive is 90% full?  i donn't know about these things
<bisi> ubottu: Wow.
<t3084> wait
<t3084> so your mount cammand up there
<t3084> if for your harddrive?
<bc81> yes, for my USB, NTFS formatted 1TB seagate hard drive
<t3084> well we can eliminate mounting issues with cli
<bc81> ok tell me, how can i do that cli, i'm still a bit new to this
<t3084> mv /media/seagate/path/to/file /media/seagate/path/to/newfile
<bc81> ok, i'll try that
<t3084> any recent updates that you know of?
<bc81> t3084: no i just accept all updates as they come.  i tried that command, and it movied the file instantly
<bc81> to another folder within the USB harddrive
<bc81> just as expected (sorry to lineflood)
<t3084> i'm horrible with line flood... but I often find in some channel you get left behind if you don't :p
<t3084> ok so it's not a mounting issue
<t3084> also try
<bc81> yea because when i try to drag and drop that same file back into it's proper folder, it makes a copy
<t3084> right click and drag the file to it's place
<t3084> then drop
<t3084> it should offer a menu
<bc81> yes!  now i can move it fine
<t3084> how about like you use to?
<t3084> the other option too is to cut the file
<t3084> then paste it
<bc81> ok great to know.  but why does it seem like this is a new thing?  is there some way to set thunar to always move instead of copy?
<t3084> there usually are options in the preferences
<t3084> to set a default action
<t3084> also holding alt, or ctrl, or shit, or maybe some combo while left clicking and dragging it should do various operations
<bc81> ok, thanks for the help i really appreciate it
<t3084> no problem :)
<bc81> gotta go now, see ya :P
<Wizard> ping
<Wizard> i have a problem with document editing in abiword, and it has no suppoert/help page :P
<Wizard> how can i suggest abiword i wan't to continue enumeration instead of start new?
<charlie-tca> Actually, it does have. hit F1 in abiword and help opens in your browser
<Wizard> i've checked it, it is outdated and has many empty pages or not existing links
<charlie-tca> There is a difference between "has no support/help page"  and "can't find what I need" - http://www.abisource.com/help/en-US/index.html
<Wizard> charlie-tca: there is a difference between "has documentation" and has "few html files which are explaining nothing"
<Wizard> i wonder if you've read that
<charlie-tca> Yes, I have, and if you look at it, it is actually the website for abiword.
<knome> the abiword site is ugly
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> It seems they are more interested in developing abiword than having pretty websites and good docs
<charlie-tca> Wizard: best I can tell you is to file a bug against abiword docs for that. They are pretty good about adding missing things when we tell them about it
<xrdodrx> The Abiword site isn't that bad
<xrdodrx> sure, it's not "web 2.0", but it still serves its purpose quite well
<Wizard> too bad abiword doesn't
<Wizard> but i see libre writter (or whatever it's called) has sam issues with numbering
<Wizard> i think i get used to lyx simplicity too much
<Wizard> :/
<Wizard> so i think it's more my fault than abiword's
<charlie-tca> oh, that! yeah, it is a monster trying to make that stuff work the way I want it to.
<knome> it works good as long as you don't start modifying lists
<Wizard> knome: that's what people do with them while editing :D
<knome> i know.
<knome> though, every time i'm writing a document and need to add a list, especially a numbered list, i think again if i really need it
<knome> most of the times i don't
<Wizard> nah, seems the fastest way to get rid of bugs is to join developer community :>
<Wizard> how does it look like? are xubuntu devs distributed across xubuntu core applications and cooperate and lobby?
<knome> Wizard, there is pretty much only one *technical* developer in xubuntu.
<Wizard> :o
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu devs do not work on abiword
<Wizard> nah, forget about about abiword
<Wizard> i use it as rtf editor :>
<charlie-tca> try geany?
<Wizard> is that true what knome said?
<Wizard> that there is only one technical xubuntu dev?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu does not code, mostly we sync/merge with debian
<Wizard> мхм
<Wizard> mhm
<charlie-tca> As a distributionl,
<charlie-tca> As a distribution, we package various pieces to make them work together
<Sysi> upstream → debian → ubuntu
<Sysi> debian not included always
<korax> guten Tag
<Wizard> returning to abiword, am I wrong or it's rulers are scaled in inches? o_O
<Wizard> ehh
<GridCube> Wizard, yes they are, but you can change it
<charlie-tca> It is set by locale to start, I think. It is also changable in preferences or page setup
<GridCube> i don't really know who in the world still uses inches, but the abiword people seem to think people do XD
<GridCube> charlie-tca, is not setted by locale
<GridCube> that might be a bug right?
<Wizard> it is not set by locale
<charlie-tca> um, the United States still uses inches
<Wizard> are inches used anywhere today?
 * GridCube doesn't know
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> charlie-tca: really?
<charlie-tca> yes
<Sysi> exept nasa
<charlie-tca> we still use the non-metric system of measurement
<Sysi> aren't paper sizes made to work by inches?
<GridCube> yes, that is true, sad, but true
<knome> "The inch is one of the most common units of length in the United States, and is also widely used in the United Kingdom, and Canada, ..."
<GridCube> 3 countries wow!
<Wizard> GridCube: pretty much to make it default
 * GridCube will stop trolling non SI users now
<GridCube> you go to >edit >propierties(options) >change it to centimeters
<Wizard> GridCube: yeah, i've found it
<GridCube> :)
<Wizard> it was only strange to me that it uses it by default :>
<GridCube> yes i found the same strangeness when i was using it the other day, wanted to edit some stuff and went... What? Ô.o
<Wizard> and i reallyt didn't know that inches are still in use
<Wizard> sorry for trolling
<GridCube> nah, i was doing it, not you ;)
<Sysi> (all provoking isn't trolling)
<GridCube> (ok)
<Wizard> knome, charlie-tca: that's what i've ment when i was saying about inconsistency and small bugs
<Wizard> rotflmao :/
<Wizard> or rather: omfg
<Wizard> pidgin stores unciphered passwords :D
<xrdodrx> Wizard, if you don't file them as bugs how will they ever be fixed? lol
<xrdodrx> I mean, sure there are some small inconsistencies, but those exist in every OS
<xrdodrx> I would have never given that a second thought being American, but it does make more sense for cm to be default
<Wizard> xrdodrx: i will fill
<Wizard> i want xubuntu to be best ever ;)
<knome> Wizard, please watch your language, even in abbreviations. thanks
<xrdodrx> same :D
<xrdodrx> it's the best distro I know of :D
<Wizard> knome: huh?
<knome> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Wizard> ah, k, sorry
<xrdodrx> <Wizard> or rather: omfg
<xrdodrx> ;)
<knome> yeah, we try to keep the channel family friendly
<Wizard> most #*ubuntu* do
<knome> all should.
<knome> some just probably have a higher tolerance
<charlie-tca> What makes anyone think defaulting to the English measurement system is wrong?
<Wizard> nobody use it?
<charlie-tca> I see no reason for anything to default to metric system
<knome> charlie-tca, nothing should default on anything really, but we have to have a default.
<charlie-tca> I never use the metric system, since I live in America, it doesn't use it
<Sysi> Wizard: i consider "about entire north america" to be more than nobody
<xrdodrx> maybe it could change with locale?
<xrdodrx> I'm not sure if that's possible.
<xrdodrx> for instance, en-US, en-CA, en-GB get English, and the rest of the locales get Metric?
<knome> yes, it definitely should ce changed according to the locale, if the user didn't force a non-locale-default
<knome> s/ce/be/
<Wizard> Sysi: the point is it's opposite end of the world for me, strange, foreign country, and personally i don't care, they could use parsecs, but i wan't my cm
<knome> well yeah, that's problematic. language != location.
<charlie-tca> but that is different than saying it should NOT be english, just because that is not the system you use
<Wizard> knome is right, i've set polish locale - i wan't centimeters, 24h clock and monday as a week begin
<Wizard> want*
<knome> Wizard, time to file an abiword bug, if the units are fine everywhere else
<knome> xrdodrx, that's not so easy either. doesn't make sense to have an en-METRIC locale.
<charlie-tca> If that bug is to force cm, it will be killed, though
<Wizard> not to force cm
<knome> charlie-tca, no, it's about changing units according to locale
<charlie-tca> That will work. I will even forward it upstream
<xrdodrx> knome, I don't understand, the English system is used in Canada, the UK and the US
<knome> charlie-tca, nobody is trying to force you use centimeters, but we also expect you not to force us to use inches ;)
<charlie-tca> I agree with that, knome
<knome> xrdodrx, probably elsewhere also. the quote was from wikipedia.
<charlie-tca> I thought it did set it by locale, so yes, that should be a bug
<knome> xrdodrx, but what if i want the a british english language with metric system?
<knome> xrdodrx, en-GB-metric? nonono.
<charlie-tca> Anything that does not set things by your locale is a bug
<xrdodrx> yeah, that could be bad knome :)
<knome> better to just set the units to metric manually.
<knome> you can even create a script to do that.
<Wizard> knome: LC_* are for you
<knome> or if you're a control freak, a ubuntu package that does it for you.
<knome> Wizard, yes, i know. the comment was to emphasize that it doesn't make sense to force language-measurement unit-whatever pairs, that are not common
<charlie-tca> Now if only my printer knew what inches are...
<Wizard> small trolling led to pretty interesting discussion
<Wizard> GridCube: high five ;P
<charlie-tca> I can select paper by 8.5x11, but it shows the actual measurement in mm
<knome> well, we don't really like trolling wither...
<knome> *either
<knome> Wizard, more trolling will lead to something much more interesting
<Wizard> nah, i've already said everything on that topic
<knome> Wizard, that comment covered any other topics as well. :)
<knome> the only thing that discussion is supposed to lead is a bug filed against abiword.
<GridCube> :P
<Wizard> i'm just going to return to my language essay
<Wizard> do they have launchpad account?
<knome> Wizard, you could just file that against xubuntu, and charlie-tca can fix the bug ;)
<knome> Wizard, just remember to point him to it
<charlie-tca> subscribe me
<knome> https://launchpad.net/abiword
<charlie-tca> file it using ubuntu-bug abiword
<Wizard> k
<charlie-tca> or I will ask for more information
<knome> heh
<charlie-tca> my name in launchpad is still charlie-tca
<GridCube> Wizard, use >ubuntu-bug abiword            on a terminal
<knome> the imperial bug sheriff :P
<knome> (pun intended)
<charlie-tca> just a simple user that volunteers sometimes ;)
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> they don't track bugs in launchpad
<GridCube> Wizard, do what i told you too
<Wizard> i am ;)
<GridCube> you need a launchpad acount tho
<knome> good time to create one.
<Wizard> i have one
<Wizard> but i've never used ubuntu-bug
<GridCube> :P
<Wizard> nice tool
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu tracks bugs in launchpad. Abiword has their own bug tracker, and we do not track all their bugs, so if you file it there, no one in Xubuntu knows it.
<GridCube> i can second this bug, i did also had to change the measuring system to the one earthlings use
<GridCube> XD
 * GridCube should really stop bugging non SI users
<Wizard> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+bug/799490
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 799490 in abiword (Ubuntu) "abiword uses inches regardless of locale settings" [Undecided,New]
<Wizard> GridCube: go on
<Wizard> there are few millions of europeans who await your comment ;)
<Wizard> now i should really get back to my homework
<Wizard> :>
<GridCube> go :D
<Wizard> charlie-tca: should i do anything else with it?
<charlie-tca> looking
<charlie-tca> looks good to me
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<Wizard> no problem
<Wizard> expect more
<Wizard> :P
<charlie-tca> Looking for them
<Wizard> ubuntu-bug takes executable name or package name?
<charlie-tca> package name
<Wizard> rotfl, i wanted to fill pidgin's behaviour as a bug and launchpad found few simmilar bugs
<Wizard> all "won't fix" :S
<charlie-tca> pidgin is in its own world
<Wizard> seems so
<charlie-tca> If it is a problem with a plugin, the pidgin devs refuse the bug
<charlie-tca> plugins are written independently, so they expect the plugin author to fix their own bugs.
<Wizard> k, np, i have another one
<Wizard> done ;P
<Wizard> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfdesktop4/+bug/799495
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 799495 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "xfdesktop does not respect thunar settings" [Undecided,New]
<Sysi> it's possible that they'll add that feature, but main focus of development propably will be on merging/replacing xfdesktop with thunar
<Wizard> good thing
<Wizard> but then they will probably get rid of minimised window icons, which i uese :S
<Wizard> use*
<Sysi> possible
<Guest31322> It's been too many years since I used irc.  How do I register a nick?
<Sysi> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest31322> Thanks. :)
<Wizard> :Д
<Wizard> :D
<Guest31322> Alright, how about this... is it possible for me to get rid of the "envelope" in the notifier bar?
<Wizard> of course
<Guest31322> Google told me nothing. :)
<Wizard> it is possible to switch to old notification area icons for each application
<Wizard> which i do not prefere
<charlie-tca> Try removing pidgin?
<Guest31322> I deleted pidgin.  Still there
<Guest31322> So, I'd have to add a notifier for wireless, battery, sound and all that individually?
<charlie-tca> Then you would have to remove indicator plugin and go to notification area
<charlie-tca> It would work like it used it, before 11.04
<Guest31322> I never used Xubuntu pre 11.04  :)
<Guest31322> I haven't used Ubuntu since like 7 something
<charlie-tca> oops
<Guest31322> heh
<Guest31322> I've been using Zenwalk for quite a number of years.
<charlie-tca> okay, so you would add notification area, and tell each app in it's preferences to use a tray icon
<Guest31322> Gotcha.  Thanks
<charlie-tca> Some won't do it, but many will
<Guest31322> Maybe I'll leave it and find something to use it with. :)
<charlie-tca> I too find it kind of annoying, since I don't use it for anything. Pidgin doesn't work for me.
<charlie-tca> I *think* the envelope is to say "message indicators here", though. I am not sure
<Guest31322> Yeah.  I only use gTalk and I just leave gMail open. :)
<Guest31322> Alright.  Off to register. :)
<theg721> Hello!
<theg721> Does anyone know if Free Pascal and Lazarus work on Xubuntu?
<theg721> Anyone?
<charlie-tca> !info lazarus
<ubottu> lazarus (source: lazarus): IDE for Free Pascal - Meta Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.28.2-12 (natty), package size 16 kB, installed size 68 kB (Only available for all i386 powerpc sparc amd64 armel)
<charlie-tca> lazarus should, if you have a 386 system. May not work on 64bit installs
<charlie-tca> oops
<charlie-tca> take it back, yes it should
<theg721> What about a Pentium 4?
<charlie-tca> !info freepascal
<ubottu> Package freepascal does not exist in natty
<theg721> a 32 bit P4?
<charlie-tca> yupo
<theg721> Hmm
<theg721> Alright, thanks.
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel in 60 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
#xubuntu 2012-06-11
<dmacm> hello
<zoogoo> hello guys. I'm just install xubuntu 12.xx
<zoogoo> I did give Mint 13 a go yestuirday and even after i had installed the ati drivers for the ATI 7770 i have in this box it was still laggy so i threw it out
<kid___> hello
<kid___> my pc is: pen 3 3.0 ghz, ram 768 mb
<kid___> can i run xubuntu?
<kid___> sorry for my bad english
<martinphone> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<martinphone> Minimum system requirements
<pisecx> hey everybody
<martinphone> go
<pisecx> is there any link to download xubuntu dvd image?
<pisecx> is there any dvd images at all?
<crond> pisecx, xubuntu comes in a 700mb cd iso
<crond> but you can burn it to a dvd if you wish
<pisecx> how?
<pisecx> one person doesn't have internet and want to prepare dvd to take it home
<crond> same as you'd burn a cd
<crond> just put a dvd in the drive
<pisecx> the problem is - he needs lots of packages, the ability not to download them from internet
<crond> pisecx, well, hm.
<pisecx> you usually download ubuntu dvd for that particular reason
<pisecx> I recommended him to create a local dvd repository
<pisecx> just wanted to check if there are any xubuntu dvds or not
<pisecx> it seems like not
<pisecx> at least not on the official web site
<crond> Not that I see in a listing on a mirror - http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/xubuntu-releases/12.04/release/
<pisecx> yep
<pisecx> ok, thanks
<pisecx> I just wanted to check, maybe I'm missing something
<pisecx> exit
<pisecx> ops )
<BuntZooZoo> Hey, can someone point me to the right place to set a screen resolution in Xubuntu?
<BuntZooZoo> I found the "Display" utility, but all it does is give me a list of 4 to pick from.
<BuntZooZoo> The actual resolution of my netbook screen isn't an option.
<BuntZooZoo> So, how do I add it?
<BuntZooZoo> I understand such magic can be accomplished with entries in the xorg.conf file...but I can't find an xorg.conf in xubuntu...
<bazhang> !crosspost | BuntZooZoo
<ubottu> BuntZooZoo: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<BuntZooZoo> oh...busted.
<BuntZooZoo> I'd be happy to stick with #xubuntu but it looked like no one was talking in here.
<BuntZooZoo> And...no one is talking in here.  But someone's paying close enough attention to pick up a cross post.  was that a bot?
<bazhang> BuntZooZoo, no
<bazhang> BuntZooZoo, you are getting help in #ubuntu .
<BuntZooZoo> But I
<bazhang> ...
<BuntZooZoo> 'm not. It loks like I need xubuntu specific info.
<bazhang> no you don't
<BuntZooZoo> well, the preferene utility in Xubuntu will be an XFCE utility, right?  It displays 4 resolutions for me.  How do I add another that actually matches my netbook screen?
<BuntZooZoo> I should be able to do this (I think) in xorg.conf. But I don't know if an entry there will show up in the Display utility's menu (which would be nice) AND, I can't actually find xubuntu's xorg.conf
<bazhang> create one. it will be obeyed.
<BuntZooZoo> so, where does xubuntu's ordinary startup process get settings info from?  And where does the XFCE Display utility populate its menu from?  The docs that install with it are ...not very detailed.
<Gdoumou> o/
<ChristopherNg> knome: are you awake?
<ChristopherNg> knome: wake up.
<knome> ChristopherNg, :P
<ChristopherNg> welcome
<knome> thanks
<ChristopherNg> knome: does Xubuntu only change the GUI from the regular ubuntu or it changes some other things aswell?
<ChristopherNg> I was going to ask if you would consider making xubuntu more light weight.
<astraljava> ChristopherNg: Xubuntu uses Xfce4 as the DE, instead of GNOME (compared to vanilla).
<astraljava> That's a big factor in making it more light-weight.
<astraljava> If you have other suggestions, feel free to let us know.
<ChristopherNg> how about removing those n00bish games and other things people do not use or need?
<hobgoblin> who picks ChristopherNg ? you're useless thing might be my important one ;)
<ChristopherNg> well those games?
<ChristopherNg> i mean really who the hell wants them?
<ChristopherNg> heh
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> my mum ...
<ChristopherNg> your mum is weird lol
<nonuby> can someone tell me what the default font is for xubuntu 12.04, i experimetning changing and now want to changeback
<ChristopherNg> just check restore default
<laite> why isn't apturl installed by default in xubuntu?
<SandJ> laite, I think apturl may be excluded by default because it makes one-click-install too easy, and so is a vulnerability.
<olbi> hello
<olbi> how I can add to Right Mouse Menu: Run as Administrator
<laite> olbi: you can add custom actions in file manager from Edit->configure custom actions
<laite> the command for this would be: gksu exo-open %f
<olbi> hmm, I shoud logout and login, than it should works?
<csenger41> hello
<GridCube> !hi | csenger41
<ubottu> csenger41: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<csenger41> where can I submit a Xubuntu 12.10 feature idea?
<Pici> !brainstorm | perhaps
<ubottu> perhaps: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<GridCube> csenger41, sadly the 12.10 brainstorming cycle has already ended http://xubuntu.org/news/brainstorming-the-12-10-release/
<csenger41> ohh damn
<csenger41> :(
<csenger41> I forgot its not May, but June
<GridCube> csenger41, but please feel free to send a mail to the mailing list with your idea
<csenger41> LOL
<csenger41> GridCube: where can I find instructions for that mailing list?
<GridCube> csenger41, http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<GridCube> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-devel
<csenger41> GridCube: thanks for the help, email sent :)
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> reading
<csenger41> well forgot to mention that I'm not native english speaker, so sorry for my grammar :S
<GridCube> nah, its ok
<GridCube> csenger41, i recommend you to go to #xubuntu-devel
<venomik> всем привет помогите тормохит флеш в браузерных играх поставил флеш аид
<venomik> непомогает
<GridCube> !ru | venomik
<ubottu> venomik: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<martinphone> is there any easy way to create FF profiles with xubuntu?
<holstein> i would just use something in FF like http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/profile-manager-create-and-remove-firefox-profiles
<holstein> it'll work the same in xubuntu as any other linux (or should) and a plugin is likely easily available for what you are looking for
<martinphone> holstein kuhe geben gutes milch
<holstein> martinphone: id say the cow that comes with firefox, that gives you profile support as a plugin in the browser, unless i felt like that was more appropriate for the *-offtopic channel ;)
<martinphone> odd, the link doesnt work and I dont find that app in the app menu
<holstein> martinphone: what link? the link i gave?... i would look for *any* profile manager as an addon or plugin
<holstein> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/profile-manager-create-and-remove-firefox-profiles
<martinphone> odd indeed
<martinphone> could it be for being behind privoxy? all other sites work
<holstein> not sure..  wouldnt sweat it, just search for a profiles manager in FF, and install it
<martinphone> holsteing am I a big idiot if I dont find any? I see for gmail and other...
<martinphone> holstein,
<martinphone> what other add ons do you use with TBB?
<rychusj> when using xfce-graphite theme, it changes input fields and/or the font color of the input fields.  is there anyway to change the settings so my theme doesn't affect my browser?
<GridCube> rychusj, xubuntu uses a combination of gtk2 and gtk3 apps, if the theme you are using doesnt support both graphical systems then issues will come up
<rychusj> ok, so i need to look for themes that work with gtk2, gtk3 and xfce?  sorry, i'm new to xubuntu
<GridCube> if you want to try a supported theme thats darker than the default greybird i recommend you to get the git for albatross https://github.com/shimmerproject/Albatross
<GridCube> rychusj, xfce by itself works on gtk2
<GridCube> xubuntu ships applications that are in gtk3 also
<GridCube> you will need a theme that has both engines
<rychusj> GridCub: thanks, i'll give it a shot
<RandomDude123> Hello, I need help.
<GridCube> !ask | RandomDude123
<ubottu> RandomDude123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RandomDude123> I broke my Xfce.
<GridCube> !details | RandomDude123
<ubottu> RandomDude123: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<RandomDude123> Yes, I tried to switch to unity 3d, I installed unity and deleted xfce... The unity is not appering in session selection.
<RandomDude123> And xfce can't load (Got Deleted).
<GridCube> RandomDude123, go to a tty, press ctrl-alt-f1, log in and do this:
<GridCube> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> that should fix things up
<RandomDude123> Thanks.
<RandomDude123> And BTW how to make the unity work?
<GridCube> no idea, you should ask on #ubuntu
<RandomDude123> Okay, Thanks, you were very helpful.
<GridCube> :) no problem
<csenger41> hello, anyone here?
<GridCube> !anyone | csenger41
<ubottu> csenger41: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<csenger41> GridCube: could you tell me where does the window button layout settings stored in XFCE?
<GridCube> i believe thats a chromium setting
<csenger41> nope, I've asked after it, they said it gets the info from a metacity key
<csenger41> but a guy said to tell him where XFCE stores the information, and maybe they will fix it
<GridCube> csenger41, :) if you google, you will find: http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/xfwm4_theme
<csenger41> I have no .themes folder in my home di
<csenger41> *dir
<csenger41> yes, i pressed Ctrl+H to see hidden files
<GridCube> then you are using /usr/local/themes
<GridCube> /usr/local/share/themes
<csenger41> nothing there either
<csenger41> but found it in /usr/share/themes
<GridCube> mmhm
<csenger41> hm, strange, button_layout line is missing for me
<csenger41> for greybird theme, which I'm using atm
<SkippersBoss> Have you tried http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.com/2011/11/window-buttons-on-left-side-xubuntu.html
<GridCube> ochosi, ping
<csenger41> SkippersBoss: that link looks good, but it doesnt explain where to find the file itself :S
<xubuntu682> Greetings everyone :)
<xubuntu682> I am having issues with my T61 thinkpad, using 12.04
<GridCube> !details | xubuntu682
<ubottu> xubuntu682: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xubuntu682> OK, thanks for the response
<xubuntu682> for that are familiar, the T61 laptop has  3 volume control buttons in the upper left hand of the keyboard area
<xubuntu682> mute, down, up.
<xubuntu682> They work intermittently
<xubuntu682> Sometimes they do, sometimes they do not, and I haven't been able to figure out the pattern yet.
<xubuntu682> I think that it might have something to do with how Pavucontrol works, but I am definitley not sure
<GridCube> im sorry xubuntu682 i wouldnt know, but please wait to someone with more knowledge to come
<xubuntu682> i have searched the various forum posts, and there are problems similar to mine, although I don't think anyone has addressed it satisfactorily
<xubuntu682> additional issues are:  Internal mic not working, does not shut down properly, significant CPU slowdown when cycling from desktop to desktop, ARANDR doesn't work when NVIDIA GPU is used, etc.
<xubuntu682> :D
<xubuntu682> Precise Pangolin is functional, yet broken in many, many ways.
<GridCube> thats sad
<csenger41> xubuntu682:  Arandr doesn't work when using ATI GPU either
<xubuntu682> csenger41: I can live without arandr.
<xubuntu682> I have the nvidia applet that interfaces with xconf
<xubuntu682> but, these are all annoyances.
<csenger41> dammit, I could help with internal mic problem :/
<csenger41> someone please help me find out which file does this command edits:
<csenger41> xfconf-query -c xfwm4 -p /general/button_layout -s "CMH|O"
#xubuntu 2012-06-12
<pteague> did precise do something weird with terminal colors? because stuff that's supposed to be yellow is now purple (like the memory bar in htop)
<pteague> weird... apparently upon upgrading all of my palette colors got changed to some really weird colors
<OnI> Lol, I love Ircs. I am installing xubuntu on a 9gb flash drive because my hard drive failed me. b:
<Unity_Blows> hello
<xubuntu555> Does anyone here have expertise on Thinkpad T60s?
<PopeJob> got a T61, but you might get some aid here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T60
<xubuntu555> Thanks, PopeJob
<Exploiter> Hello guys, how can I resize the file name from 40 characters to 14 charters?
<Exploiter> As far as I know you can do this in gconf-editor for gnome.
<Exploiter> But I am not sure about xfce, i have xfce4-setting-manager installed but unable to figureout how to shorter the long file names in thunar
<Exploiter> Helpo :(
<Exploiter> I want to shorter the file names.
<baizon> Exploiter: http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-bulk-rename-files-in-linux-in-the-terminal
<Exploiter> no dude, renaming is not what i am looking for, i have lots of files like wallpapers, while watching gallery, its look like crap.
<Exploiter> I just wan to shorter my file name
<xubuntu555> why can't you write a Perl script for your filename problem?
<Exploiter> looking to do 2 things . 1 shorter the file names, second centralise the file name (instead of right) i m sure they both can be configures through xfce setting editor just don't no how.
<SandJ> Exploiter: do you mean leave the file name the same, but make it smaller on the screen?  Like, use a smaller font?
<Exploiter> sandj Correct
<Exploiter> not just the font, like its movieabcd1989666666666.flv i want to see it as movieabc..
<Vermicelli> Is there a way to add to a folder's context menu a command to archive it, mirroring the way an archived folder has an option to extract in its contect menu?
<SandJ> So you want it to truncate the display, and leave the name the same.   You can change the width of the columns in most file managers by dragging the column edge.  In Thunar, you can turn off automatic column sizing:  http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-120612-075437.php
<SandJ> (That answer was aimed at Exploiter, BTW.)
<Exploiter> let me check, by the way I want the view as icon
<SandJ> Vermicelli, using Thunar, Xubuntu's default file manager, the context menu already has a "Create Archive..." option when you right click on a directory name.
<Exploiter> sandj, take a look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1145442 this is the solution for gnome, i m looking for something like this in xubuntu xfce thunar
<Vermicelli> SandJ, Thanks- hadn't thought to go through Thunar. I wish that the desktop were mroe integrated in xfce, rather than feeling like an afterthought sometimes.
<SandJ> Vermicelli, I know.  I prefer miss Ubuntu's 2-panel view, prefer PCManFM to Thunar and need Gigolo to connect to shared directories on other PCs
<SandJ> Nautilus
<Vermicelli> I like lxde/lubuntu, but I haven't used Ubuntu almost at all. I don't care for the cartoony feel of it.
<Vermicelli> I imagine I'm an outlier, as a user of the least popular 2 of the 4 *buntus.
<SandJ> It was Ubuntu switching to Unity that switched me to Xubuntu.  I use a 1280x1024 computer, not a handheld touchscreen device.
<SandJ> Exploiter: If I understand correctly then, you want a thumbnail view of your files, but only the first X characters of each file name displayed.  Like Windows Explorer does.
<Exploiter> yes dude.
<Exploiter> i dont want to see 40 character name.
<SandJ> I think your problem is that you don't want a /file/ manager, you want an /image/ manager.  Something that focusses on the file content, not its metadata.  How about F-Spot?
<SandJ> Or gThumb>
<SandJ> Oops.  gThumb Image Viewer looks light it might do what you want.
<Exploiter> no dude, i did this on gnome with gconf editor few years back.
<Exploiter> just not able to do same in xfce
<Exploiter> looks like xfce don't have any option to do this.
<Exploiter> I might have to recompile xfce package, but that will be a pain in the ass.
<xubuntu973> what is the minimum for instaling windows ubuntu 4 Oracle VM VirtualBox?
<xubuntu973> for instal ^
<xubuntu973> Xubuntu((
<well_laid_lawn> try the minimal install with xorg and a window manger, then fine tune for your hardware
<hobgoblin> they went well_laid_lawn :)
<well_laid_lawn> it happens I have joins/parts turned off here
<hobgoblin> :)
<tanulo> hello all
<tanulo> I would like some assistance please
<tanulo> I installed the latest xubuntu and would like to define .xsession
<tanulo> problem is it is being ignored
<tanulo> what I would like is to set a window enviroment for a user
<tanulo> I want this to be icewm
<tanulo> any ideas what am I doing wrong?
<manuee> hi all, anyone else seeing this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1969712  ?
<manuee> file:///usr/share/xubuntu-docs/about/xubuntu-index.html shows "Welcome to Xubuntu 11.10! " on 12.04
<tanulo> hi
<tanulo> can someone help me?
<hobgoblin> !ask | tanulo
<ubottu> tanulo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tanulo> I want some users to not be able choose a window manager
<tanulo> let's say I want them to use a specific one: icewm
<tanulo> previously I could do that with .xsession
<ochosi> tanulo: do you want to actively prevent them from using anything else or do you want to just set a different one by default? (just to be 100% clear)
<tanulo> sorry the first one
<tanulo> prevent them to use anything but icewm
<ochosi> maybe you could look into xfce kiosk mode
<ochosi> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/kiosk_mode
<tanulo> I used xfce in ubuntu 8.04 times then I was able to cope with it, but then they changed something
<tanulo> and could not get my stuff done
<tanulo> icewm is much simpler
<tanulo> so do you have any idea for my original question?
<ochosi> sry but i don't understand why you're asking here when you don't want to use xfce..?
<tanulo> because partly I am using xubuntu
<tanulo> but that does not matter, I am just looking for help
<tanulo> if you can please help me, if you do not know that is fine also
<tanulo> just let me know
<ochosi> haven't really dealt with lock-in environments, only way i know is the kiosk-mode i linked to above
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi, I have no sound on my xfce session, anyone got any pointers/help please?
<WhereIsMySpoon> alsamixer has stuff turned up to have sound
<WhereIsMySpoon> sound prefs has alsa mixer selected as sound card
<WhereIsMySpoon> HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)
<baizon> WhereIsMySpoon: try pulsaudio
<baizon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<WhereIsMySpoon> baizon, i have pulseaudio also installed
<WhereIsMySpoon> if i try to run it i get E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<WhereIsMySpoon> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<baizon> WhereIsMySpoon: i mean pavucontrol
<WhereIsMySpoon> baizon, pavucontrol isnt a valid command
<baizon> yes install it
<WhereIsMySpoon> oki
<baizon> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man1/pavucontrol.1.html
<tanulo> ochosi thankx
<WhereIsMySpoon> baizon, that didnt help
<baizon> WhereIsMySpoon: run it and configure :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> the volume was at 0 when i opened pavucontrol up but turning it up to max does nothing
<baizon> WhereIsMySpoon: activate the output
<WhereIsMySpoon> baizon, ?
<baizon> check if its using the output you want
<WhereIsMySpoon> baizon, theres only one output
<WhereIsMySpoon> its called dummy output
<baizon> dummy sound means you dont have sound
<WhereIsMySpoon> baizon, u mean at all?
<baizon> WhereIsMySpoon: cat /proc/asound/cards
<baizon> what output do you get
<baizon> check for soundcards
<WhereIsMySpoon> baizon,  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<WhereIsMySpoon>                       HDA Intel at 0xfebdc000 irq 50
<baizon> if they are detected
<baizon> hmm
<WhereIsMySpoon> maybe i need drivers?
<baizon> WhereIsMySpoon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<baizon> check that :)
<baizon> in pavucontrol you need an output called "HDA intel"
<baizon> if you have it then sound will work :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> baizon, eyyyy
<baizon> yes sir?
<WhereIsMySpoon> <33
<WhereIsMySpoon> works now
<baizon> good to hear :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> had to configure the alsa-base.conf
<baizon> a ok
<WhereIsMySpoon> and add the options snd-hda-intel model=<model>
<WhereIsMySpoon> then reload alsa
<WhereIsMySpoon> :D
<baizon> do you have an intel output in pavucontrol?
<WhereIsMySpoon> winning
<baizon> a ok
<WhereIsMySpoon> yes
<baizon> ok
<baizon> well done :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> ALSA plug-in ]plugin-container]: ALSA playback
<WhereIsMySpoon> and in output devices i can see my headphones
<WhereIsMySpoon> :D
<WhereIsMySpoon> thx again, bye
<baizon> see you
<baizon> another happy customer :)
<hobgoblin> yep - nice :)
<ochosi> GridCube: pong
<GridCube> thanks, but its a bit late :D
<ochosi> yeah, i figured ;)
<GridCube> there was a guy who wanted to know some theme modding
<ochosi> in case the guy asks again and i'm not available: that line is missing from xfwm4's themerc file because it hardcodes button alignment
<ochosi> i wanted users to easily re-arrange the window buttons themselves, therefore there is no such line
<GridCube> oh okay :)
<GridCube> ochosi, you could answer him in the mailing list?
<GridCube> i don't know if thats asking too much
<ochosi> if he asks there, then yes
<ochosi> but i'm not starting to reply to irc-inquiries by email, that'd drive me mad very quickly
<ochosi> if he _really_ wants to know stuff, he'll come back (or find out himself in the meanwhile)
<GridCube> :D okay
<Exploiter> How can i use 'cut' command to get 'http://www.google.com' from line as such 'google website http://www.google.com'
<Exploiter> How can i use 'cut' command to get 'http://www.google.com' from line as such 'google website http://www.google.com' (all words after http word)
<GridCube> mmm
<crond> Can anyone tell me why I occasionally get a popup telling me that 'my keyring was not unlocked' and wanting my password?
<GridCube> because gnome-keyring got corrupted
<crond> GridCube, is there a way I can fix that? Because it's becoming irritating.
<GridCube> delete the /.gnome2/keyrings/ files and start all over again
<crond> GridCube, what will that break? :)
<GridCube> your stored passwords
<GridCube> you will need to tell the keyring manager what they are again
<crond> Oh, like for my wifi and pidgin and such?
<GridCube> mmhm yes
<GridCube> and for some reason chromium's too
<crond> okay that's not too horrible
<Exploiter> How can i use 'cut' command to get 'http://www.google.com' from line as such 'google website http://www.google.com'
<crond> I don't use chromium I use firefox, but ok
<Exploiter> I want to get whole line after http
<GridCube> :) firefox gets its own passwords containers crond
<GridCube> Exploiter, i think you need sed instead of cut
<xfce4-10> 12:38 < xfce4-10> hi guys
<xfce4-10> 12:39 < xfce4-10> installed 4.10 100% stable ?
<GridCube> it should be
<xfce4-10> GridCube: ok
<SandJ_II> Before I can install a NVidia driver, I must stop running the X server.  Do I do this by something like:  sudo services lightdm stop
<Sysi> don't make things hard, use the "additionql drivers" app
<SandJ_II> The version that was provided by Additional Drivers would not allow my PC to boot.  Hence I download and install a later version.  But thank you anyway.
<doc|home> anyone know how to get a file from the print queue? I have a print job in place, but I need to be able to retrieve and save the file as the print job is stuck.
<GridCube> doesnt the "recover" button works?
<doc|home> I don't see a recover button :/
<doc|home> where would I see that? It's not in Document Print Status
<GridCube> doc|home, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-120612-144455.php
<GridCube> that last icon in the print queue
<doc|home> the one with the arrow pointing down?
<GridCube> yes
<doc|home> it's disabled/greyed out :/
<GridCube> mm
<GridCube> i see
<xubuntu937> Hi. I have a question... Is the only difference between ubuntu and Xubuntu in the GUI or are there some other differences? Thank you. :)
<baizon> xubuntu937: performance
<baizon> and usability
<xubuntu937> baizon: Is it only because of GUI or are there any other things? Is the 'installer' still the same etc.?
<baizon> installer is like ubuntu
<baizon> no need for 3D in xubuntu
<xubuntu937> baizon: Thank you. Xubuntu it is! :D
<baizon> :)
<baizon> np
<xubuntu937> baizon: Are there any disadvantages? Your opinion.
<baizon> you have to install /configure more if you like some usability addons
<baizon> like the dash
<xubuntu937> baizon: Thank you. That all. :)
<baizon> np
<nim0_> how do I disable this crash reports ?? within indicator plugin
<laite> nim0_: if it happens just for one and same app, you can check 'ignore this warning in future' or something similar
<laite> within the crash report dialog, I think it'll only appear there when same program has crashed twice or more
<nim0_> laite, I did that many times... it still keeps bugging me
<nim0_> laite,  There should be a way to disable it completely....
<laite> hm, I agree - I had a feeling it would appear in 'sessions and startup' in settings, but don't seem so :/
<nim0_> laite, Indicator plugin cant be configured at all... would be nice to be able to choose which notifications you want to pop up
<pod> My xubuntu 12.04 won't connect to my wifi. Works with other wifis as usual. If i run the xubuntu 12.04 live cd it connects as usual. Any ideas?
<laite> nim0_: program that handles crash reports is apport, don't know exactly if that does somenthing else too
<laite> nim0_: you could try editing /etc/default/apport to disable it from starting
<nim0_> laite,  aha ill check in to that ,,, maybe some hacking is needed
<crond> anyone know why xrandr would claim my HDMI output doesn't work?
<pod> i should add that my phone can connect to my wifi as usual
<nim0_> laite,  ok so apport handles only crash reports.... it can be disabled in /etc/default/apport..... ill try it out... thx
<pod> I solved the wifi problem by removing the propritery Wifi driver. But i think that driver has worked before...
<pod> And when reinstalling the driver it seems to be working again. Thanks and good night!
<xwalk_> Can anyone tell me what the default display manager is for Xubuntu 12.04? I'm trying to change the background of the login screen.
<Sysi> lightdm
<hobgoblin> xwalk_: should be able to change the background in /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<recon69_lap>  /join #ubuntu
<genitalico> hola
<GridCube> !es | genitalico
<ubottu> genitalico: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<faryshta> How can I print a screen?
<faryshta> print screen button doesn't do anything.
<GridCube> faryshta, do you have some menu open when trying to screencap?
<GridCube> if you do that prevents the print screen button to work
<GridCube> go to the menu > accesories > screen capture
<GridCube> and launch the program manually adding some seconds to it
<Mede> quick question- what is different about the alternate install
<GridCube> Mede, it doesnt load a graphical interface while isntalling, final results its the same than desktop
<GridCube> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
#xubuntu 2012-06-13
<malv1> bazhang: have you fixed my bug yet?
<rakzor> anyone know why an nvidia mx4000 would show up in lspci but when i try and find the restricted drivers for it it doesnt recognize the card ?
<polygons> hey guys, when i go to open my home directory, i get this:  Failed to open directory "brad".  Error stating file '/home/brad/.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected.
<polygons> any ideas?
<polygons> i think this happened after my laptop crashed
<taky0n> what is the xubuntu way to remap capslock to ctrl?
<WindBuntu> hi
<jazzyy> Is it possible tincrease the install size of an xubuntu 12 install?
<Doranwen> I'm trying to use a xubuntu 11.04 livecd I had lying around (I didn't figure it would matter in this case whether it was the newest or one or two releases older, and it saved on b/w) to help me get some files off a laptop hdd where grub failed on a reboot, but I can't seem to access the internal hdd, keeps giving me an input/output error, saying it can't access boot
<Doranwen> anyone have any ideas what I can try to get it to work, or whether I have to write off those files as a loss?
<csaba_> hello
<csaba_> please someone tell me how to set autologin for a specific user?
<hobgoblin> edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf  as root
<csaba_> ok
<hobgoblin> add autologin-user=name  and autologin-user-timeout=timeinsecs
<csaba_> what should it look like?
<hobgoblin> 2 secs
<hobgoblin> csaba_: mine looks like this http://i.imgur.com/3HqSn.png
<hobgoblin> of course that assumes you to be using new xubuntu which uses lightdm
<csaba_> wow, many thanks I will try it in a sec
<csaba_> yes lightdm
<hobgoblin> alt+f2 gksudo leafpad /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<csaba_> ok give me a minute
<csaba_> please
<hobgoblin> take as long as you like :)
<dobocs> hobglobin: I switched computers
<dobocs> so I am here now inpleace of csaba
<dobocs> I am now restarting the other machine
<dobocs> autologin worked thanks
<dobocs> but I have a problem, I installed icewm, and set that in the conf file, but still it loaded xfce
<dobocs> what might be the problem?
<hobgoblin> what conf file?
<dobocs> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<dobocs> first line in it is user-session=icewm
<dobocs> instead of xfce
<hobgoblin> oic - no idea I'm afraid
<dobocs> could you please show me that screenshot again?
<hobgoblin> http://i.imgur.com/3HqSn.png
<dobocs> hm stange
<dobocs> can get it to boot to icewm
<hobgoblin> I assume it works if you pick it from the dropdown in the login window
<dobocs> yes
<dobocs> correct
<hobgoblin> dobocs: if you do /usr/share/xsessions in a terminal does it show icewm ?
<dobocs> in that directory i have several enties
<hobgoblin> yes - but is one of them icewm?
<dobocs> like xubuntu.desktop or icewm.desktop
<dobocs> sorry icewm-session.desktop
<dobocs> or IceWM.desktop
<hobgoblin> which is it?
<dobocs> it is weird since I just installed one instance of icewm but shows up twice
<hobgoblin> try using this sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s icewm
<dobocs> just a sec
<hobgoblin> or whatever it is called - just don't add the .desktop bit
<hobgoblin> but - I'm just working from things on internet - never done it myself - so ymmv ;)
<dobocs> waioh but thanks anyway
<dobocs> I keep learning
<hobgoblin> as do we all :)
<hobgoblin> seems to work here - changed mine to fluxbox ok - brb I'll test it
<dobocs> restarting
<dobocs> it starts up xfce all the time
<dobocs> hm
<hobgoblin> dobocs: nope - it set lightdm.conf to fluxbox but booted into xfce
<hobgoblin> no idea I'm afraid
<hobgoblin> if you find out - come tell me please :)
<dobocs> sure
<dobocs> so it is working for you with these 2 settings?
<hobgoblin> dobocs: user session as fluxbox is not
<hobgoblin> autologin always has done for me
<dobocs> yes but to specify the window manager too
<hobgoblin> session has not - I said so twice ;)
<dobocs> you said :seems to work here - changed mine to fluxbox ok
<hobgoblin> it changes the conf file - but
<hobgoblin> <hobgoblin> dobocs: nope - it set lightdm.conf to fluxbox but booted into xfce and hobgoblin> dobocs: user session as fluxbox is not
<dobocs> oh sorry
<hobgoblin> dobocs: hang about or come back later and ask someone else - sorry I can't help with that, but if you do find out come and let me know :)
<dobocs> ok I will do that
<hobgoblin> thanks
<dobocs> maybe I should change the login manager
<hobgoblin> hang on might have found something
<hobgoblin> let me check something - I'll be back shortly
<SandJ_II> I'm confused.  I have used an Xubuntu 12.04 Alternate CD to upgrade a Ubuntu 10.04 installation.  It is now at version 12.04 but appears to be Ubuntu (huge icons down the left, no menu) rather than look like Xubuntu 11.10 (pull down menu from the top left).  What did I do wrong?  And how do I turn it into Xubuntu 12.04?
<hobgoblin> dobocs: no - thought I had it but it didn't work
<hobgoblin> SandJ_II: did you get an answer?
<dobocs> hobgoblin, I see, changing a login manager is not a good idea
<hobgoblin> I'd not be happy giving you an answer to that - no idea what could break - it is linux though, so if you break it you get to keep both bits
<SandJ_II> hobgoblin, I have now read on askubuntu how to install Xubuntu over Ubuntu, which I suppose fixes my problem.  I was just surprised the Xubuntu Alternate CD could do an Ubuntu upgrade without converting it to Xubuntu.
<hobgoblin> SandJ_II: ok - you got the psychocat link I guess :)
<SandJ_II> No?
<hobgoblin> can you give me the askubuntu link please
<SandJ_II> It is askubuntu questions 57753 and 65861 I am looking at (on another PC, hence links are not to hand)
<hobgoblin> they get their information from here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu
<hobgoblin> but when you run the long command - add this to the end && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop && sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -g lightdm-gtk-greeter
<SandJ_II> That's brilliant.  Thank you.
<hobgoblin> no idea why the alternate did that though
<SandJ_II> I have triple-checked, it really is a "Xubuntu 12.04 Alternate CD".  I suppose it is impressive that it can do a Ubuntu update.
<hobgoblin> not really ;) who'd want that
<SandJ_II> I certainly didn't!
<hobgoblin> I've never used an alternate to upgrade so I don't know what it does.
<hobgoblin> lol - I'd have been mad as a box of frogs if it had happened to me :)
<SandJ_II> hobgoblin, that worked a treat thank you.    Also the bit you said to add to the end is there on the command on the web page.  (I manually entered it afterwards just in case; it did harmlessly nothing.)    After re-installing the NVidia driver so it would boot (every PC has its foible, and that is this PC's foible) I have a working 12.04 Xubuntu.  Thank you for your help.
<hobgoblin> I know it's at the end of aysiu's command - I didn't know if you were following that or the askubuntu thing :)
<hobgoblin> and you are welcome :)
<SandJ_II> It is quite incredible you can de-install scores of apps, replace the desktop and re-install different apps with one command, and expect it to work.  The difference between Ubuntu & Windows is phenomenal.
<hobgoblin> :)
<ChristopherNg> Hello, Ive just came back from Ubuntu to Xubuntu
<ChristopherNg> I want to know how it is I can mount drives via the GUI and not the cli
<ChristopherNg> Other than someone stating something obvious like a USB drive will be auto-detected
<hobgoblin> and how did you do it with a gui in ubuntu?
<ChristopherNg> I was using the 10.04 lts in ubuntu because i refused and still refuse to do anything with Unity.~
<ChristopherNg> In ubuntu there is a drop down menu and you can just select it from a list.
<hobgoblin> in nautilus?
<ChristopherNg> 10.04 lts
<hobgoblin> file manager? what is it that has the gui in it?
<ChristopherNg> I dont think you understand what im trying to say
<ChristopherNg> Atm, I connect a drive and its not appearing on the desktop, Ie its not been mounted as its files are not accessable.
<ChristopherNg> I go open a cli, and type ls /media and its there
<ChristopherNg> then it gets mounted.
<ChristopherNg> I want to know how i can do that same thing without using the cli,.
<hobgoblin> if I want to mount a drive that I have not mounted I use the file manager
<ChristopherNg> where is that?
<ChristopherNg> ok wait i think i got it now, but its not on the list there
<hobgoblin> mmm - is this a HDD partition or a USB ?
<ChristopherNg> Its a live usb
<ChristopherNg> But i did the same thing with Ubuntu and it should always be there
<ChristopherNg> The problem is that im not used to XFCE and im trying to learn where the different things are located
<ChristopherNg> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hobgoblin> ChristopherNg: I understand - I'm still doing the same
<hobgoblin> ChristopherNg: have a look in Setting Manager - Removable Drives and Media
<ChristopherNg> Yes ive just checked it should auto mount when plugged in
<ChristopherNg> It worked that time, I removed the devince and plugged it  in, Its a bit n00bish but it worked.
<ChristopherNg> lol
<ChristopherNg> Thats weird
<ChristopherNg> I typed "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" and the install went fine.
<ChristopherNg> Then i go to youtube to check it out and it says i need flash player.
<ChristopherNg> and yes i restarted firefox
<ChristopherNg> i guess the version in the xubuntu repos is outdated
<ChristopherNg> wait.....
<ChristopherNg> is multiverse and universe etc on by default in xubuntu??
<hobgoblin> can't remember to be honest - check
<aquix> ChristopherNg  Install this firefox extension  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<hobgoblin> software sources is in settings
<ChristopherNg> aquix: I installed flash aid, its still not working
<ChristopherNg> hobgoblin: im trying to find the software sources in settings
<ChristopherNg> i think its something to do with the repos
<ChristopherNg> because sudo-apt get install flashplugin-nonfree works perfect in ubuntu without any problems
<aquix> did you install the adobe flash with flashaid?
<hobgoblin> ChristopherNg: mmm - I might have turned it on - run software-properties-gtk
<hobgoblin> ChristopherNg: I think I possibly installed the adobe one from synaptic - but I don't get any problems with flash
<ChristopherNg> aquix: What do you mean, I installed that flashaid and ive typed sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and thats come up as having the latest version
<ChristopherNg> Normally sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree should be enough.
<hobgoblin> it was here when I used it
<ChristopherNg> Ive just managed to install vlc, If multiverse or universe was disabled would i have been able to get vlc at all?
<aquix> ChristopherNg in firefox, find the flashaid icon (or in the tools menu) and run the wizard. Chose adobe flash and let it reinstall it for you.
<hobgoblin> vlc is in universe
<ChristopherNg> aquix: that worked perfect
<ChristopherNg> That flash aid checks what you have and what you need, it worked fine now.
<aquix> I like things that work :)
<ChristopherNg> yeah me aswell.
<ChristopherNg> thanks hobgoblin and aquix
<aquix> no problem
<hobgoblin> :)
<ochosi> just sayin, there's a xubuntu team meeting today (15:00 UTC), in #xubuntu-devel
<martinphone> i see, 1.20 to go
<martinphone> they wont create a systemwide proxy settings app, will they?
<martinphone> or discuss it...
<ochosi> i think keeping this kind of stuff in networkmanager would be better
<ochosi> have you submitted a bugreport/feature-request there?
<hobgoblin> how do you set proxy in xubuntu? just for my information
<ChristopherNg> will knome be present?
<knome> ChristopherNg, i will :P
<xubuntu162> hi
<ochosi> !hello | xubuntu162
<xubuntu162> i have a question regarding the RAM consumption of XUbuntu when no applications are running
<xubuntu162> can someone please tell me the amount of RAM consumed
<ochosi> xubuntu162: you mean a default session with no extra services and apps running?
<xubuntu162> yes
<ochosi> problem is, my install isn't in mint condition anymore
<ochosi> i guess the best way of testing that would be via a virtualbox install
<ochosi> unfortunately i don't have one atm
<xubuntu162> alright, thank you for the suggestion
<xubuntu162> i will try out the virtualbox install
<xubuntu162> by the way, is there a command to check the RAM usage
<hobgoblin> free -m
<xubuntu162> thank you hobgoblin
<xubuntu162> thank you ochosi
<ochosi> xubuntu162: sure, sorry i couldn't be of more direct help :)
<SandJ_II> xubuntu162, would booting from a Xubuntu CD give you the answer you are looking for?
<xubuntu162> i am newbie, not sure about it
<ochosi> SandJ_II: i'm not 100% sure that a livecd doesn't load a lot of stuff that you won't need in an installed system
<hobgoblin> from memory my last install was about 260Mb
<xubuntu162> whoa
<hobgoblin> I can boot my quantal if you want - that is more or less vanilla
<xubuntu162> alright
<xubuntu162> thank you
<hobgoblin> back in a bit then :p
<xubuntu162> SandJ_II, if you have the usage amount please do tell me
<xubuntu162> when running Xubuntu of the CD
<knome> Xubuntu community meeting in about 50 mins at #xubuntu-devel. Everybody is welcome! Agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<hobgoblin> xubuntu162: 154Mb with xchat running and nothing else other than the system
<xubuntu162> thank you hobgoblin
<xubuntu162> thank you hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> welcome
<ochosi> hobgoblin: throw those 154mb into the face of those who say that xubuntu is bloated
<xubuntu162> hahahaa
<xubuntu162> will do
<hobgoblin> ochosi: yep :)
<xubuntu162> bye
<hobgoblin> cya
<aboudreault> Hi
<aboudreault> after an upgrade.. my xubuntu loading screen never stop
<aboudreault> I have to start lightdm manually, are you aware of that?
<aboudreault> should I try to add lightdm in sysv-rc-conf ?
<jblake> Hi, I updated to 12.04 on both my laptop and my PC ... but when I boot xubuntu I get stuck on the loading screen before login. However, if I open my terminal (ctrl+alt+f1) and restart lightdm everything works fine afterwards ... but it reoccurs everytime I boot. Any idea on how to fix this? Only started happening after I updated my xubuntu
<holstein> jblake: whats the relavance of the laptop and PC? it happens both places?
<jblake> holstein: it happens on both yes, only after upgrading to 12.04
<holstein> i usually try booting an older kernel
<jblake> but on another pc it didn't happen after upgrading so I'm a bit confused as to what might be causing it
<holstein> myabe trying to cat .xession-errors would help?
<jblake> let met check
<holstein> i dont reboot that much, so i would probably just deal with it for a bit, and see if an upgrade fixes it.. maybe look for a bug to report or join
<jblake> holstein: I've been dealing with it on my laptop for about a month, I don't reboot often so I wasn't that bothered either
<jblake> but since upgrading my PC was doing the same thing I started wondering why it was happening
<holstein> you could always try something other than lightdm i suppose.. try removing variables... i usually try with a different user account as well, but i dont think that will be the issue here
<jblake> nah, not a user account issue because it happens before signing in on a user account
<jblake> trying to find something which could be a reasonable cause of the problem in my xsession-errors but nothing important to see there
<jblake> (xfce4-indicator-plugin:2084): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_realize: assertion `GTK_WIDGET_ANCHORED (widget) || GTK_IS_INVISIBLE (widget)' failed
<holstein> you have any PPA's?
<jblake> hmm yeah but the upgrade disables those by default, no ?
<jblake> I believe it prompted me for disabling them before upgrade
<holstein> jblake: it shouldnt
<holstein> jblake: are you talking about a disribution upgrade?
<jblake> just a move from 11.10 to 12.04 on xubuntu
<jblake> nothing other than that
<holstein> interesting... not sure what the deal would be.. i sometimes test those to make sure they work, but i almost always blow them out and reinstall fresh ;)
<jblake> might do that too actually, I usually do that but wasnt bothered this time. But as 12.04 is LTS it might be for the best to start fresh
<jblake> still doesn't explain my problem, but I guess I'll keep looking. Thanks for the suggestions anyway
<holstein> it should just work
<jblake> that's what I mean :p
<knome> holstein, ppa's are disabled on dist-upgrades
<holstein> jblake: maybe there are some bugs? "after upgrade lightdm is broke"
<jblake> ah see, I knew I spotted it
<holstein> yeah... i assumed update knome
<knome> holstein, y:)
<holstein> i was thinking a normal update at first
<knome> mm-hmm :)
<knome> continue! :)
<knome> bbl
<holstein> jblake: i would look for ways to blow out, or default config lightdm
<holstein> jblake: maybe as simple as reinstalling?
<Riba1122> Hello guys!
<Riba1122> Is there a way to refresh the terminal (xfce4-terminal);
<Riba1122> What I mean is, when I am reading a manual page, and decide to fullscreen (F11), the text's width doesn't change, but I'd want it to fit the screen.
<jblake> holstein: I think the error that I copy pasted (the GTK one) might actually be the problem ... the xubuntu greeter is gtk-based so that might be it actually
<martinphone> does any of you use skype with wine?
<holstein> i use skype.. just plain skype for linux
<holstein> doesnt require wine
<martinphone> aint that outdated?
<holstein> i use it... it works... im not missing anything
<holstein> im not sure it was ever "out of beta"
<holstein> i wouldnt expect much longevity from skype on linux in general
<holstein> i use it quite often though
<martinphone> i need it to speak in german with a czech
<holstein> its just audio.. it wont translate, nor prohibit you speaking into it in any language
<holstein> audio/video or text
<holstein> for wine and skype... http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1592
<ellegateau> prout
<martinphone> netsplit?
<drc> splitends
<v1adimir> hi, with the nvidia proprietary drivers - is it necessary to: gksudo leafpad /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf & add "blacklist intel_agp" (with the comment: "# Blacklist the intel_agp module from being loaded by the kernel.")
<drc> If you add it thru jockey, I would not think so...at least I <never> have and things work fine for me.
<v1adimir> drc: tnx, i am not having *any* problems - just wondering if someone had done it and/or whether it's a "necessary" thing to do
<drc> I think  it's done automagically nowadays, at least with any compentent driver installer.
<v1adimir> cool, cool
<v1adimir> drc: tnx!..:)
<drc> np
<v1adimir> if any1 has the time.. perhaps you could let me know what to look for / where - in order to add the custom wallpaper i will be using, for the login screen too ?.. or should it be done manually??
<Pres-Gas> Hey, I am running the 64 bit version of Xubu.  What package of flash is recommended for 64 bit?  I heard one was not really 64 bit.
<Pres-Gas> Xubu 12.04
<v1adimir> Pres-Gas: you didn't use the checkboxes on install?..
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, and then I was reading somewhere the flashplugin installer was 32 bit only and the adobe-flashplugin would to 64 so I switched, but now I am not so sure and wanted an authoritative answer
<Pres-Gas> I wish I could remember where I saw this...slept since then
<v1adimir> hm i was using flash x64 on windows
 * Pres-Gas looks at chat room
<Pres-Gas> What does windows have to do with it?
<pleia2> looks like I'm using flashplugin-installer
<pleia2> works fine
<hobgoblin> Pres-Gas: I've used flash in 64bit with no more problems than I get on 32bit
<drc> That's what's installed by default (if you click the right box) on install...works for me.
<v1adimir> Pres-Gas: just btw., the repo is: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-06132012-093820pm.php & i mentioned windows because you said 64 bit - there is flash x64 for nightly x64, etc.
<Pres-Gas> ahhh, vladimir
<v1adimir> pfft, NOTE: Adobe Flash Player 11.2 will be the last version to target Linux as a supported platform. Adobe will continue to provide security backports to Flash Player 11.2 for Linux. @ http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<v1adimir> .. went 2 labs & realized it's gone. :( http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplatformruntimes/
<nerdistmonk> why would upgrading my kernel disabled gufw?
<v1adimir> nerdistmonk: perhaps something like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1896385
<v1adimir> works fine for me, btw.
<nerdistmonk> dude thats an ancient thread unrelated to my problem unfortunately
<nerdistmonk> i went to kernel 3.4 and now ufw is dead
<v1adimir> it is, sorz; idk wth i was looking at :/
<nerdistmonk> i enter my password, turn the fw back on and reboot and its off again, so the underlaying firewall (ufw) must be having an issue now that i upgraded my kernel, but  idk what it is
<v1adimir> mine is 3.2.0-24-generic
<v1adimir> x64
<nerdistmonk> im on 3.4.0-030400-generic
<nerdistmonk> amd64
<v1adimir> did you compile it yourself, or where could i find it?
<nerdistmonk> the ubuntu kernel ppa
<nerdistmonk> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<v1adimir> tnx
<nerdistmonk> i grabbed 3.4.0 precise
<martinphone> what other services similar to skype there are?
<martinphone> and, to talk to another skype user, must I use skype?
<astraljava> nerdistmonk: Are you running which release? Cause I see you cross-posting this issue to #ubuntu+1 as well.
<nerdistmonk> i left that room
<nerdistmonk> im on 12.04
<nerdistmonk> amd64
<astraljava> Ok. It's possible that not everything is checked to make really sure that 3.4 works on precise.
<nerdistmonk> but 3.4 is finalized and is released, and this kernel is specifically marked "precise" as in for this distro so i dont get how that happens
<astraljava> nerdistmonk: You should turn logging on for ufw, maybe there are some hints there.
<astraljava> nerdistmonk: Yes, but that's from the kernel ppa, and I'm pretty sure they don't put as much effort on those that they do for the series they officially support for the release.
<hobgoblin> nerdistmonk: try with this - at least the bugs will be looked at and do some good http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/qatracker/milestones/223/builds/16265/downloads
<hobgoblin> they are looking at the quantal kernel for precise
<nerdistmonk> yes but if i do that it will nerf my nvidia drivers
<hobgoblin> aah - +1 this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/1012765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1012765 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Install of DKMS failed during kernel install " [Undecided,New]
<hobgoblin> I had the same thing
<nerdistmonk> its not a bug, its just that your expect to "compile" the drivers against the new headers
<nerdistmonk> so in otherwords i would have to use the nvidia website drivers
<hobgoblin> nerdistmonk: as far as the guy running the tests is concerned - it's a bug
<Silent> Hello
<Silent> How is the alternative image different form the standard?
<pleia2> it has a text-based installer
<drc> and is not a live cd
<Silent> It wille fit on 2GB, while the standard one won't. Why is that?
<pleia2> they both actually will, but unfortunately the graphical installer has a hard limit on install size
<pleia2> since it's built for Ubuntu rather than Xubuntu
<pleia2> (there is a bug report for it)
<Silent> Oh
<Silent> Well I actually like text intallers better so no problem on this one.
 * drc ncurses Silent :)
<Silent> Also, I'm installing on a 4GB SD card and will have 1GB RAM. What kind of installation should I perform?
<astraljava> Wow! There's still a soul on this planet who prefers it with me?!
<astraljava> err... like me.
<drc> 3
<pleia2> astraljava: me too
<pleia2> (but I'm from Debian, it's to be expected)
<salman> can somebody tell me how to stop thunar  automount removable device
<astraljava> Hehe, yeah.
 * Silent is form Gentoo :P
<salman> please please please
<pleia2> salman: I think it's a system setting rather than thunar
<hobgoblin> salman: settings manager - removable drives and media
<pleia2> yeah, that
<drc> salman: App Men>Settings>Settings MAnager>Removeable Media
<nozombian> hello guys, i'm happy user of xubuntu, but i have one little problem - keyboard changer does not fit to the height of my 1024x600 display, i don't see the whole window, bottom is mising and it does not have scrollbar. what can i do to see the full window?
<nerdistmonk> ok so i got something, i tried manually enabling ufw from the terminal (which gufw needs) it says "ERROR: Could not load logging rules"
<salman> All unchecked but HDD partitions still mount
<astraljava> nozombian: I think you can press down Alt-key while trying to drag the window upwards.
<salman> it's really annoying me when seeing  windows partition
<hobgoblin> salman: in the left panel of thunar, that I think is something else entirely
<nozombian> astraljava: wow, working fine, thanks :) and one another, the keyboard aplet does not remember the key kombination for switching the keyboards after reboot, why is that?
<nozombian> astraljava: btw i haven't missed much as i can see ;)
<Silent> Xubuntu can accept DEBs can't it?
<salman> The side panel is important to me. Don't like disable it
<hobgoblin> I understand - I just ignore the partitions that aren't mounted
<hobgoblin> can't help I'm afraid
<salman> It also appears on the desktop
<astraljava> salman: Right-click on desktop background, go to Icons tab. Uncheck the checkboxen for various partitions.
<astraljava> salman: Sorry, when you right-click, choose Desktop Settings...
<astraljava> salman: On the Icons tab, you have the Default Icons area. Unchecking the boxen gets rid of them from the desktop.
<salman> ok
<salman> How to make each partitions password protected like ubuntu
<salman> using nautilus
<salman> any idea
<nerdistmonk> i think i might go back to debian
<Myrtti> "ok"
<salman> I agree xubuntu lack of user controls.
<nerdistmonk> lol but at least xubuntu has a graphical user manager
<nerdistmonk> lol
<nerdistmonk> debian has more control but no users applet in xfce4
<salman> i will change thunar to pcman
<nerdistmonk> im about to pack up a 500gb archive which should i use .tar.bz2 or gz (need a reliable storage container)
<salman> Using thunar like riding a wild horse
<drc> salman: Actually, it's more like riding an old nag...It
<drc> it's no real fun.ll get you there, but u
<nerdistmonk> lol
<drc> I hate keyboard shortcuts!
<salman> ^-^
<nerdistmonk> so a .tar is just a storage container no compression?
<SandJ_II> When Windows 386 came out, I was given the company's first Windows PC.  The boss was too mean to buy me a mouse "You don't need one".  Everyone else eventually got a PC with a mouse, I did not have one for 3 years.  Keyboard shortcuts are my way of life.
<astraljava> nerdistmonk: bz2 will make it (most likely) slightly smaller, but it might take longer. Depends on your criteria.
<nerdistmonk> just need a container that wont corrupt
<salman> winrar
<nerdistmonk> i have had .zip files corrupt all the time
<nerdistmonk> im not a windows user...
<salman> winrar for linux
<salman> free
<nerdistmonk> i like me some file-roller
<nozombian> SandJ_II: he don't know what he is talking about, without keyboard shourtcuts the work would be unbelieveably slow, just imagine the world without just ctrl+c, ctrl+v and there are muche more ;)
<astraljava> nerdistmonk: Do you have the files to be compressed under one particular directory? If so, then it's real easy: `tar cjf package.tar.bz2 directory/`
<nozombian> nerdistmonk: if you don't like rar, you can create par files for your backup container, then you can easily recover in case something will get corrupted (bad sectors, etc)
<nerdistmonk> i just installed squeeze (the archive manager), im going to make a giant .tar for the transport from usb to local, then it will be moved back once i change the filesystem to ext4
<nerdistmonk> then im going to unpack it
<salman> bye
<nerdistmonk> woot
<nerdistmonk> i just had it make the archive on the local drive, so while it makes the archive its also copying the files
<nerdistmonk> hehe
<nerdistmonk> using ntfs in linux is scary to say the least, so ill be glad to be on ext4
<martinphone> why nerdistmonk ?
<nerdistmonk> why what?
<nerdistmonk> martinphone
<martinphone> why using ntfs is scar
<martinphone> scary
<martinphone> not that i use it much, but ive never had problems
<knome> writing support is not considered stable
<nerdistmonk> it ate one of my files
<nerdistmonk> thats why i dont like it
<knome> *chomp*
<knome> that's how they go into ntfs' mouth.
<nerdistmonk> its far safer to use an ext driver in windows than vice-versa (though windows is all but extinct around here)
<nerdistmonk> so im going to ext4 and man will i feel better
<nerdistmonk> wished i could find a nice game repository for debian
<nerdistmonk> the *buntus got playdeb (which ironically doesnt support debian i guess)
<nerdistmonk> ipv6 is apparently the cause of my firewall not starting?
<nerdistmonk> disabling it wouldnt be good though
<nerdistmonk> well i flushed iptables and now its pi$$ed
<nerdistmonk> lol
<nerdistmonk> at least poking at it with a stick is getting its attention now
<nerdistmonk> so how do i flushout ufw
<nerdistmonk> ok im back
<nerdistmonk> so i flushed iptables and then reset ufw but now it tells me "Error: problem running ufw-init"
<martinphone> speaking of file formats: ext4 related: I have an external hdd formatted in ext4 where I store my music. couple of days ago I moved part of it to another loaction and then moved it back: most of the info (genre, year, album) was intact, but song number was all to 1
<martinphone> all involved machines use ext4
<martinphone> is it related?
<astraljava> I doubt the filesystem has anything to do with that.
<Kingsy> can anyone in here recommend a good mass ID3 editor with a gui ?
<Myrtti> Kingsy: Ex Falso
<ffs82defxp> guys, how do i make a folder in usr/lib?
<ffs82defxp> i need to cut/paste the jdk into there, and there is no folder called "jvm" to paste it into
<astraljava> ffs82defxp: That's an unusual installation method for it. Where did you get the JDK, and are you sure there isn't an installation package or any sort existing?
<ffs82defxp> i got it from the official site where i always got it from windows. i got it as a tar.gz
<ffs82defxp> im new to linux, so i have no idea how to install it
<astraljava> ffs82defxp: Ok. You should decompress that archive file, you can either do it by double-clicking on it in a Thunar window, or by using tar in command line.
<ffs82defxp> i've already decompressed it
<ffs82defxp> onto my desktop
<astraljava> ffs82defxp: Ok, is there a .bin file there?
<ffs82defxp> yes
<ffs82defxp> i mean no
<ffs82defxp> there is a bin directory
<astraljava> ffs82defxp: Can you point me to the URL where you got the JDK, please? It'll be easier to point you to the right tracks when I know what you're using.
<ffs82defxp> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk7-downloads-1637583.html
<GridCube> astraljava, ffs82defxp, sadly in the latest java images theres no .bin file, you need to compile it yourself
<ffs82defxp> oh
<ffs82defxp> how do i do that?
<ffs82defxp> java syntax may be similar to C, but i have no knowledge on C! haha
<astraljava> ffs82defxp: Maybe this page will help: http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/webnotes/install/linux/linux-jdk.html
<GridCube> ffs82defxp, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<GridCube> this is a step by step installation
<GridCube> its very complex
<astraljava> Ahh.. much better, thanks.
<GridCube> well not very, just complex
<ffs82defxp> you would think that xubuntu would have the jdk right out of the box...
<Kingsy> Myrtti: perfect man.. thanks
<ffs82defxp> where can i find a list of all the commands?
<ffs82defxp> like the command for deleting a file
<ffs82defxp> and creating a folder
<GridCube> ffs82defxp, http://ss64.com/bash/  http://h30565.www3.hp.com/t5/Feature-Articles/The-16-Linux-Shell-Commands-Every-Desktop-Linux-User-Should-Know/ba-p/3093
<ffs82defxp> i tried checking the man pages for rm
<ffs82defxp> it doesnt say how to remove a folder and its contents
<ffs82defxp> unless that is what is implied with the whole flag about deleting the parent
<ffs82defxp> nevermind
<ffs82defxp> ok i finally think i installed the jdk
<ffs82defxp> wow that took like an hour
<ffs82defxp> guys how do i use wine? i dont understand what I have to do
<well_laid_lawn> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ffs82defxp> guys i accidentally removed the workspace switcher. how can i restore it?
#xubuntu 2012-06-14
<phunyguy> hmmm... why does xchat ignore the color scheme of the rest of the GUI apps?
<w30> ffs82defxp, did you get your work place switcher back?
<ffs82defxp> yes.
<ffs82defxp> w30: how do I make the workspace switcher take on a vertical orientation?
<ffs82defxp> I put it onto a vertical panel
<ffs82defxp> but it's still horizontal
<w30> ffs82defxp, donno, I have never used a vertical panel.
<ffs82defxp> I feel like the workspace switcher is too small just on the default panel..
<w30> ffs82defxp, precisely because of having short horizontal space for names etc.
<VaiCor> Anyone fix the vmware 8.0.3 virtual network device error on Xubuntu 12 ??
<bazhang> VaiCor, tried asking in #vmware ?
<VaiCor> good
<phunyguy> I found where you can download XFCE themes on xfce-look.org, but are there any that are just pure color changes? Please help..
<majnoon> what program xubuntu use to login ??
<slowz> GUI? lightdm
<majnoon> kk can look up how to xdmcp from it on net
<majnoon> ok have xdmcp setup for incoming connections on desktop
<majnoon> how do i set up xubuntu (on laptop) so can log on to desktop ??
<Vermicelli> Could someone tell me about virtual packages? Trying to install through Ubuntu Software Center a game I bought on Humble Indie Bundle gives this:
<Vermicelli> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Vermicelli> limbo: Depends: limbo-bin (= 1.0-0ubuntu4) but it is a virtual package
<Vermicelli> Same with another. "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Vermicelli> psychonauts: Depends: psychonauts-bin (>= 1.2) but it is a virtual package
<Vermicelli> "
<laite> Vermicelli: how are you trting to install them? through ubuntu repository?
<Vermicelli> Through Ubuntu SOftware Center.
<laite> Hm, I had no problem with installing them but I downloaded packages from the site instead
<laite> so sorry, can't really help with that :/
<Vermicelli> I'll probably end up doign that, but it was made to look like this was the friendler way. :-P
<Vermicelli> Thanks.
<sameer> Guys, I noticed that the area in which the cursor changes and allows for the resizing of a window to happen (at the corner of a window) is rather small. I cannot quickly resize a window because of this. Is there something I can do about that?
<Vermicelli> Change the window manager?
<sameer> How do I do that
<sameer> ?
<laite> sameer: the 'preferable' way to do that is to hit crtl/alt and right mouse button at the same time
<laite> can't remember which key it is by default, it's either one of them^
<Vermicelli> menu-settings-settings manager- window manager
<laite> sameer: you can change key in settings->window manager tweaks->accessibility
<Vermicelli> Or that works. New to me. alt+rtclick
<sameer> I like the shortcut, but you'd think the developers would've accounted for peoples lack of ability when it comes to being precise; especially when you are using a trackpad.
<Silent> Hi :)
<Silent> What's Xubuntu desktop?
<hobgoblin> a distro using xfce
<Silent> During the installation, when you are offered to select software packages.
<Silent> No, I mean the package
<hobgoblin> oic xubuntu-desktop
<Silent> It asks me if I wanna install OpenSSH server, Mail server, Print server, Xubuntu desktop and Manual package selection
<hobgoblin> install from where?
<Silent> From the installer. It just finished configuring APT.
<Silent> I'm installing Xubuntu alternative for 32bit
<hobgoblin> oh right
<hobgoblin> long time since I did that
<hobgoblin> what's the actual question ?
<Silent_> I'm sorry, firefox crashed.
<Silent> So should I install xubuntu-desktop?
<hobgoblin> Silent: if you are installing xubuntu then yes :)
<Silent> Then why does it ask me?
<Silent> I mean, that's why I'm installing Xubuntu after all.
<well_laid_lawn> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<hobgoblin> because it works differently than the livecd - you might not want to install xubuntu-dekstop but xfce or something
<Silent> How is xubuntu-desktop different form xfce?
<hobgoblin> xubuntu-desktop is xfce with specific things added/changed
<Silent> Is there a place where I can read about it?
<hobgoblin> http://xubuntu.org/
<Silent> :\
<Silent> Nevermind that for now. Installation doesn't seem to be working - it just fails every time it tries to download xubuntu-desktop
<Silent> Is there a log?
<hobgoblin> I don't know
<Silent> I'll just reboot then.
<Silent> What's faster, HTTP or FTP?
<olbi> Silent, Torrent :D
<hobgoblin> as long as there's a seed :)
<Silent> lol
<Silent> For Ubuntu mirrors.
<Silent> Just HTTP and FTP for now as far as I can see
<olbi> hobgoblin: yep :D
<SandJ_II> For a single large file, FTP is faster that HTTP.
<olbi> in Xubuntu 12.04 LTS Bluetooth has some errors, it was fixed?
<olbi> because I didnt change distro for this reason :]
<olbi> still have 11.10 and works great :]
<olbi> w8ing for 12.10
<Silent> Alright
<GeekAdmin> hi
<GeekAdmin> anyone around by chance ?
<Silent> Yes
<Silent> Why, are you FBI?
<GeekAdmin> hi. I'm trying to convince someone to try gnome classic but they are using xubuntu.  if they run sudo apt-get install gnome-shell   will that be safe and best way?
<GeekAdmin> lol
<Silent> I'm sorry, I don't know
<hobgoblin> I'd be more inclined to convince them that they should make their own mind up ...
<GeekAdmin> haha
<Silent> I'd just try some sort of Gnome live CD
<GeekAdmin> well they are complaining they dont like xfce
<GeekAdmin> yea
<Silent> What is there not to like?
<Silent> I lvoe it.
<Silent> love*
<GeekAdmin> yea I've used it myself and like it
<GeekAdmin> but I like gnome-classic more
<Silent> Alright, suit yourself
<GeekAdmin> but I'd use xubuntu on old PC's
<GeekAdmin> just dont use any old pc's thses days
<hobgoblin> GeekAdmin: I'd not know if the apt-get command works or not without a PPA - but if it's there then try it
<GeekAdmin> It works on regular ubuntu
<GeekAdmin> 12.04
<GeekAdmin> when in unity
<GeekAdmin> you can run:
<GeekAdmin> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<GeekAdmin> without PPA
<GeekAdmin> :-)
<GeekAdmin> sorry. I have a bad habit of writing on multiple lines.
<olbi> some1 know, how to change transparent of menu?
<Silent> We will now kill you for that.
<olbi> Main Menu :P
<hobgoblin> GeekAdmin: then go ahead and get them to try it
<Silent> how is linux-generic different form linux-image-generic?
<SandJ_II> linux-generic is dependent upon linux-image-generic
<Silent> And what does that mean?
<knome> Silent, they're just metapackages, ensuring you get the right things when you install "linux-generic". don't worry about that.
<Silent> Alright, thank you
<it> hi
<it> i would like to edit the available desktop list in lightdm, how to do that?
<it> I would like to install another window manger and hide xfce
<sameer> Guys, how do I check if I have python installed?
<knome> sameer, apt-cache policy python
<knome> sameer, but you very likely do
<sameer> knome: Thanks. I have 2.7.3 installed. How do I update it to 3.*?
<ffs82defxp> Guys, what do I do to fix this?
<ffs82defxp> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<it> guys how do I autologin another windowmanager, ie. icewm?
<it> I have been struggling with this for 2 days
<laite> ffs82defxp: are you sure there is no program open that uses that, synaptic/software center/on-going apt-get etc?
<ffs82defxp> yes, synaptic is open
<ffs82defxp> Oh
<ffs82defxp> laite: What is the var folder for?
<it> anyone?
<laite> to be honest, I don't really know - I would guess it has something to do with operating system run-variables, but don't take my word for it :)
<hobgoblin> ffs82defxp: have a look here http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxdir.html
<hobgoblin> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/linux-file-system-structure/
<hobgoblin> though we have a /run now as well
<hobgoblin> it: were you doboc yesterday - if so - I kept looking, but got nowhere
<it> hobgoblin, yes it is me
<hobgoblin> k
<it> an alternative idea would be to edit lightdm sessions and just leave icewm there
<it> do you know how to do that?
<hobgoblin> I only know the /etc/lightdm files
<it> so anyone know how to edit the sessions in lightdm?
<laite> it: qith a quick look in /usr/share/xsessions they seem to be quite plain .desktop-files
<laite> *with
<laite> take a look on xfce.desktop, for example, and change 'startxfce4' to whatever you'd like to start instead of it
<it> ok thx
<ffs82defxp> Guys, does a workspace automatically close all its programs after some time of no use?
<ffs82defxp> nevermind
<Papa-Smurf> Hello
<laite> !hi | Papa-Smurf
<ubottu> Papa-Smurf: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<SDX> I have amd64 Java and x86_64 Firefox installed, but Firefox won't recognize libnpjp2.so as a plugin.
<SDX> Should I be using i386 Java or could something else be the problem?
<baizon> mine java x64 is working
<baizon> have you installed the mozilla plugin?
<baizon> sun-java6-plugin
<SDX> I installed Java 7 to /usr/lib/jvm.
<SDX> java -version works at least.
<SDX> Oracle Java 7, if it matters.
<baizon> have you updatet the "update-alternatives" ?
<baizon> SDX: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-oracle-java-jre-7
<baizon> that should help
<SDX> I ran "sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/java java /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0_05/bin/java 3" now.
<SDX> No.  Still nothing.
<knome> SDX, did you look at 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' if 3 is the right choice?
<SDX> There's nothing to configure.  I only have one version of Java.
<SDX> "There is only one alternative in link group java: /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0_05/bin/java  Nothing to configure."
<sari> hi
<knome> hullo
<sari> what the good server in liunkx
<knome> what do you mean by 'good server in linux' ?
<sari> zentyal server
<sari> is good
<knome> do you have a support question about xubuntu?
<sari> no
<knome> in that case, #xubuntu-offtopic is the channel for offtopic chatter
<sari> ?
<sari> it is support xubuntu
<knome> what's your native language? there's probably help with that language too if it'd be easier for you
<sari> arabic
<knome> !arabic | sari
<ubottu> sari: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<sari> هاي
<knome> i suppose that meant "thanks"
<hobgoblin> hope so ... :)
<knome> at least he left just after - so not a big problem if it didn't
<it>  to answer my own question: I just renamed the xubuntu.desktop and xfce.desktop and this way icewm can load by default with autologin
<hobgoblin> it: renamed to what?
<it> just put a dot in front of them
<SDX> I can't seem to get the Java plugin for Firefox to work.  Creating a symlink to libnpjp.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins didn't work.
<hobgoblin> it: ok cool - thanks - so you just have the icewm.desktop in there an referenced in lightdm and it works?
<it> well I think it only works because it ca not find xfce
<it> but otherwise it did not
<hobgoblin> oh right
<it> if I left the mentioned files there
<hobgoblin> I shall talk to someone about this though when I can
<hobgoblin> I know who :)
<it> it may be bug in lightdm
<it> very annoying though
<hobgoblin> report it then :)
<it> please do it for me
<it> i have lots of work to do
<hobgoblin> ...
<it> :)
<it> maybe later
<hobgoblin> I'll do it then.
<it> thanks a lot
<it> I am in a high school and it is the end of the school year
<hobgoblin> you can go and +1 it though
<it> what do you mean?
<it> oh, the report?
<hobgoblin> yea
<it> ok just send me the link
<it> oh problem
<it> it autoloded but let the user log out
<it> then I can still select another session
<hobgoblin> it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1013129 - click the Affects you thing :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1013129 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Changing user session does not work" [Undecided,New]
<user> Здравствуйте. Здесь есть русскоязычные?
<hobgoblin> !ru | user
<ubottu> user: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<user> thanks
<baizon> yes indeed hes from russia :)
<hobgoblin> :)
<baizon> was unsure so i checkd first :P
<hobgoblin> so did I :)
<baizon> hmm so im to slow :(
<hobgoblin> baizon: only this time :)
<nothingmuch> Hi
<nothingmuch> I am trying to install xubuntu on to a new HD
<nothingmuch> I think it's not being marked bootable
<nothingmuch> if I only leave the new HD connected after the installer prompts to restart, i never see grub
<baizon> that was fast
<hobgoblin> yep - gone to the #xubuntupyschic I think
<hobgoblin> it: I think I've found it - lightdm remembers your last session it seems - so if you had logged into icewm and then rebooted - it would have gone to icewm
<it_> hobgoblin, I have to find another solution until the bug is fixed
<it_> yeah: deleted both files related to xfce and xubuntu. desktop
<it_> now only icewm entries are in lightdm
<hobgoblin> I did it here - set fluxbox as default, logged out and then logged into fluxbox - reboots into fluxbox
<it_> just a sec
<it_> what did you do exactly?
<hobgoblin> set the default in /etc/lighdm/lightdm.conf (though I'm not sure you need to) logged out, then logged back into the fluxbox session - then rebooted from there
<hobgoblin> when it rebooted - it went to fluxbox and not xubuntu
<it_> so you did not deleted the .desktop files
<hobgoblin> nope
<it_> strange
<it_> funny that mine does not autologin now when lightdm only has icewm and I also set lightdm.conf
<it_> I do not understand this: how come yours works and mine does not
<hobgoblin> I don't know - but I didn't rename the desktop files though
<hobgoblin> I gtg for a bit now
<SDX> How would I go about replacing PulseAudio with ALSA?
<SDX> I've been informed that ALSA depends on PulseAudio.
<lopan> Hello, I was wondering if anyone would know how to bring back the Dock panel; It is the one that sits at the bottom. I tried just making a new one, but the program icons are placed all the way to the left, instead of center.
<Solak> Hello.
<knome> lopan, add a 'separator' and make it expand
<SDX> How can I use Xfce's Mixer to adjust my volume instead of PulseAudio's Volume Control?
<Solak> What is the (safe) way of adding a user under XUbuntu 12.04 and makes use of an already existing /home/username/ ?
 * Solak used the upgrade option from KUbuntu 10.04 -> XUbuntu 12.04 that preserves the user data.
<Solak> for one account I followed the normal install-procedure, but I want to make the system aware of the other account too.
<SDX> Copying all of the files from the old user's home folder to the new one wouldn't work?
<lopan> knome, perfect, thanks!
<SDX> "cp -r /home/olduser/* ~" would do it with one command.
<SDX> "How can I use Xfce's Mixer to adjust my volume instead of PulseAudio's Volume Control?" Anyone?
<SDX> It's one of the things I loved about Debian Stable.  :/
<Solak> SDX: yes, but that requires root privileges. Under Debian I just did 'su' -> pwd, ready... XUbuntu is different with sudo...
<Solak> SDX: since the system isn't aware of the user I can't login as that user.
<Solak> I guess even root wouldn't work...
<SDX> You can log in as root under Xubuntu if you use "sudo passwd" to set a password for the root account.
 * Solak makes a note :) thanks.
<Myrtti> it's not recommended tho
<Solak> no.
<Myrtti> and logging in as root in GUI is generally asking for trouble
<Solak> but in this case I'm not sure... at least I'm not aware of another method, unless 'add user' in xfce keeps the folder with user data...
<Solak> but I have a bad feeling that's not the case.
<Solak> Myrtti: login as root and running a gui is, certainly in this case, not necessary.
<Solak> Myrtti: I think 'adduser' can be used with an option to keep the user-map in /home.
<Solak> Myrtti: that would probably be the best way, because console login as root might not work either.
<purch> has anyone got rabbitvcs-thunar plugin working from rabbitvcs-ppa?
<abominabledrunk> anybody home?
<bazhang> yes
<hobgoblin> lots
<abominabledrunk> sweet
<hobgoblin> I'd not say that - but you don't know me
<abominabledrunk> So I'm trying to make xubuntu 12.04 run encfs 1.7, but it only wants to let me get 1.5 from the repo...
<abominabledrunk> I run into dependancy hell when trying to add the package manually
<abominabledrunk> it all ends in the installed libc6-i686 conflict with the newer package
<abominabledrunk> and wont update
<abominabledrunk> any ideas?
<sourcooki>  I am having a problem with my keyboard, it is not being recognized by grub or at boot to select bios. This happened after I updated xububtu and restarted to allow the changes to be made. Have tried to google, however I only get legacy usb errors which do not pertain to me as I am on a laptop. Anyone know what did this?
<abominabledrunk> @sourcooki, you might try changing the setting in your bios about usb keyboard support
<sourcooki> I cannot access it, i am on a laptop and the bios is not recognizing my key presses
<abominabledrunk> Oh in that case you'll have to plug in a keyboard to get into it... But at any rate if it's not reading the keyboard at boot then it's something in the bios and not the OS
<sourcooki> Well it happened right after I updated xubuntu
<abominabledrunk> Thats really strange... it may have changed your bios setting, but I dont know why it would have
<sourcooki> Agreed, the only visual clue i got was that grub was with a black background not the slightly purpleish one that comes when you install it from ubuntu
<abominabledrunk> So if I need to upgrade my libc6 to use EncFS I might as well just switch to a distro that has it already, rather than try to recompile everything?
<abominabledrunk> Ok yea this channel is bumming me out...
<baizon> ?
<baizon> im using encfs
<baizon> and i dont have to compile
<baizon> ehh :(
<blackgatocatnegr> sedding  Xubuntu 12.04, any tracker I should add?
<martinphone> how do I join 3 pdf documents into one in an specific order?
<martinphone> if offtopic, please tell me a channel in which I should ask
<holstein> martinphone: i just use libreoffice.. import whatever into the doc, order them.. and export as pdf
<martinphone> holstein, i though of that, but that will surely put in disarray all the pictures I have
<holstein> it will put them in whatever array you choose
<holstein> in the case were i had pdf's, i just made them images, maybe by printing them, and imported the images into what was then openoffice, ordered them.. and exported as pdf
<holstein> im sure i could have come up with a quicker, easier way, but i just needed something done real quick, and knocked it out that wat
<holstein> way*
<martinphone> me too, 2 hours to deadline
<holstein> didnt take me 2 hours...
<martinphone> lol i guess it didnt
<martinphone> I mean I have 15 minutes to think of another way of doing it
<holstein> if you want to re-order a pdf, and you dont/cant ask the content creator, you can make the pages images, and import the images into libreoffice.. order them and export to pdf... i *know* that works
<martinphone> can I do that with document viewer?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=993370
<SDX> Is there a way to remove the mail icon from the indicator plugin?
<baizon> SDX: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65858/how-to-remove-the-mail-icon-indicator-applet
<baizon> SDX: or http://askubuntu.com/questions/66134/remove-mail-menu-from-indicator-messages
<SDX> Thank you.
<baizon> np
<martinphone> ? Sorry. The administrator has banned your IP address. To contact the administrator click here
<martinphone> for ubuntuforums
<hobgoblin> hi martinphone - good job I'm floating about then - what's your username there
<martinphone> lol, letme remember
<martinphone> its been months
<hobgoblin> not that I'll be unbanning it - but I can look and tell you what to do :)
<martinphone> hihihi100 I believe
<martinphone> ok
<hobgoblin> account looks ok martinphone
<martinphone> pdftk?
<martinphone> will that merge pdf files?
<martinphone> thx hobgoblin
<martinphone> then is the tor exit node
<hobgoblin> martinphone: you'll have to e-mail the forum council/admins here ubuntu-forums-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<martinphone> are hobgoblins like trolls?
<hobgoblin> aah if it was a tor exit node - we had some trouble I think - spam accounts
<martinphone> ill wait till tor changes its exit node, if that doesnt work, ill do what you posted
<martinphone> spam in the forums?
<hobgoblin> martinphone: this one is except when he has his helpful head on
<martinphone> lol
<hobgoblin> not funny really - we spend hours getting rid of it
<hobgoblin> anyway - enough of that :)
<martinphone> the lol was for your troll commentary
<martinphone> not commentary, but line
<xubuntu232> I'm installing xubuntu 12.04 for a friend on a dell inspiron 600m, the install went fine, but when xubuntu tries to load it freezes at the splash screen, any ideas?
<hobgoblin> martinphone: oic :)
<martinphone> help, I have installed PDFTK from repo and I dont find any launch icon, nor alt+f2 pdftk open anything
<kondi> I just installed xubuntu 12.04 along with windows, but when I reboot the laptop windows starts automatically without displaying grub
<SandJ_II> kondi: do these answers help?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/131827/no-boot-option-after-ubuntu-install
<kondi> I'll take a look
<SandJ_II> If not, there is a list of "Related" questions and answers on the right hand side of that page.  One of them will have the answer.
<kondi> Thanks I'll try it.
<martinphone> i still need advice with pdftk
<martinphone> installed from repo, no access icon
<martinphone> alt+f2 pdftk doesnt do anything
<martinphone> is it command line only?
<SDX> You could try "man pdftk" in a terminal to find out.
<hobgoblin> or even pdftk
<hobgoblin> yep cli - pdftk --help
<hobgoblin> martinphone: http://www.pdflabs.com/tools/pdftk-the-pdf-toolkit/
<hobgoblin> http://www.paehl.de/pdf/gui_pdftk.html
<hobgoblin> gui looks really old though
<ben1234> hey, is it dangerous to use alien to install rpm's?
<SDX> That depends on what package you plan to install.
<SDX> If you're just putting GIMP through, I can't imagine it would cause a crash.
<SDX> If you try to convert something like GCC through alien, though...
<ben1234> yeah... i found a few games that are rpm's and cant find any deb files for them.
<Pici> Personally I'd sooner install from source with checkinstall than use alien to convert an RPM.
<hobgoblin> +1
<ben1234> I didnt think of that... thanks Pici
<c_smith> Hello, I'm trying to get an application to start on startup after a set amount of time (in seconds), is there any arguments I can add to the command to achieve this in XFCE 4.10? the application is Conky, if that helps at all.
<baizon> c_smith: yes, i got a delay script
<c_smith> would the command I'm looking for be "wait"?
<baizon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1041307/
<baizon> just open leafpad
<baizon> paste that what i posted
<c_smith> thanks, man! :D
<baizon> edit the path
<baizon> and add it into autostart :)
<baizon> np
<c_smith> done, thanks for the tip.
<baizon> :)
<artie> Hi All, one of my users gets a command line screen after they log in, and wants the GUI screen instead. How does one tell xubuntu to start the GUI for the desktop (using the command line)?
<v1adimir> maybe startx, or startxfce4?.. haven't looked it up, just guessing.
<artie> thanks Vlad, I tried startxfce4, but it gives errors like xxx already running on line 7, etc......
<v1adimir> kk :(
<well_laid_lawn> artie: you can do ctrl+alt+F7 to have a look at what is there
<artie> ok, will try well_, ty. I have to leave in order to try, brb.
<artie> well_laid, ctrl+alt+f7 did not work, other than to change the font sze while in the command line mode.
<well_laid_lawn> artie: seems strange
<artie> yes, I know the user was doing something in the recovery module, them couldn't get out of the text/command line mode later.
<artie> other than that, I on't have a clue::>
<artie> There is a circle icon with small starlike protrusions on the log in page, clicking on it allows one to select xfce4 session, user defined session, etc.....but none of thos make any difference.
<artie> I went into the recovery mode myself, and it never allowed me to leave, espite having an exit menu from the recovery console.
<artie> I'
<artie> m really stuck::>
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like the lightdm conf isn't right - has it always been like this?
<artie> I guess I need to figure out how to get his data files off his desktop, so he can log in as a differenct user andstill have his data.
<artie> no, it's been working fine for a long time, then it just went bad. All other users work normally.
<well_laid_lawn> !lightdm
<well_laid_lawn> !info lightdm
<ubottu> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 94 kB, installed size 432 kB
<artie> it is an encrypted user, but he has his passcode and can open files on his desktop from the command line....so, excryption is not likely a problem.
<Edwardf414> Any new user channels?
<knome> hum?
#xubuntu 2012-06-15
<martinphone> does any of you use vpn's?
<mstef> just installed xubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu..all is good but i have no sound.. installed pulse, gnome, and xfce mixers -- neither can fix it
<mstef> says sound card isn't detected
<mstef> (worked fine on ubunut)
<mstef> any ideas?
<linuxshine> hello
<baizon> hi
<linuxshine> I have a small problem
<linuxshine> I am trying to get xubuntu installed on a friends computer and I keep getting a error
<linuxshine> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5o7yq3do8y3yw9t/20120613_160445.jpg
<linuxshine> has anyone seen this before?
<linuxshine> it happens right around the time the user is being configured
<linuxshine> I cannot make sense of it but I don't know a whole lot about debugging
<baizon> please make a memory check
<baizon> for 10 min
<baizon> it happens while installing?
<baizon> you should check you hdd too
<linuxshine> yes that photo was from a custom distro I made from remastersys but I took the normal xubuntu disc over to his house to let him try it beacuse I was running late for work and he said it yielded the same results
<baizon> a ok, so this isnt hes error msg?
<linuxshine> he can get older versions of linux to install no problem
<linuxshine> this is off of his laptop
<linuxshine> I can use the same disc in other computers and it installs just fine
<baizon> ok, so he should make a memtest
<baizon> some hardware can be broken
<baizon> there is an integrated memory test on the xubuntu install disc
<linuxshine> but if hardware was broken wouldn't the older distros yield the same results?
<baizon> ok, other question. How was he installing this distro? he deleted the whole disc?
<linuxshine> yes he selected erase entire disc
<baizon> or does he want  windows+xubuntu side by side
<linuxshine> i tried it a few ways he only wants xubuntu
<linuxshine> he has it on his desktop and fell in love with it
<olbi> hello guys :D
<baizon> hmm ok
<linuxshine> i set a few boot options and nothing seemed to help
<linuxshine> i did the first run with acpi=off
<linuxshine> then noapic
<baizon> linuxshine: but does the install works?
<linuxshine> then i did it again with both
<baizon> or is it while installing from disc?
<linuxshine> it stops at that point right after configuring user the screen in the photo comes up
<linuxshine> and never completes insulation
<linuxshine> i tested the cd on a few of my computers and it installs just fine
<baizon> hmm, what hardware does he have?
<linuxshine> its a dell xps m140
<linuxshine> let me find the specs
<baizon> got them already
<baizon> it should work
<baizon> please let him check his memory and hard drive
<baizon> i personally think some hardware is broken
<baizon> or you can try xubuntu 10.4
<baizon> if that distro works
<baizon> but i dont understand 1 thing
<baizon> why is there VirtualBox drivers on that screen
<linuxshine> lol
<baizon> ?
<kati_hathor> hey everyone
<olbi> kati_hathor, hello :D
<linuxshine> when i made that disc I configured it in vbox tweaked the desktop settings for him and installed the programs that he likes created it with remastersys
<kati_hathor> i'm having trouble getting xubuntu working on my desktop that has win7 on it
<linuxshine> thats what i was thinking vbox messed it up
<baizon> linuxshine: but?
<linuxshine> so i took a copy of xubuntu desktop over to his house today
<baizon> ok
<baizon> and that didnt work either?
<kati_hathor> i can boot into win7 but not into xubuntu
<linuxshine> and he said he gets the same error without the vbox
<baizon> ok
<baizon> linuxshine: do you get the grub boot menu?
<baizon> linuxshine: wasnt meaning you
<linuxshine> not after the install just a blinking cursor
<baizon> kati_hathor: do you get the grub menu?
<kati_hathor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1041782/
<kati_hathor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1041786/
<kati_hathor> yeah i am using grub
<kati_hathor> i get errors trying to but into ubuntu but no problems booting into windows
<kati_hathor> i have a 100gb ide drive and a 500gb sata drive
<kati_hathor> i did custom partition on the 500gb since i had space to install on there
<kati_hathor> i was hoping to make that computer dual boot since i put in lots of time on setting up win7 properly
<hobgoblin> kati_hathor: you've got grub installed twice - sda and sdc
<kati_hathor> yeah i installed it twice
<baizon> linuxshine: my recommendation is...
<baizon> 1. try xubuntu 10.04 if it works (if yes its a kernel / driver problem, if no hardware is broken)
<baizon> 2. test memory and hdd
<hobgoblin> kati_hathor: try reinstalling grub to sda - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstall_from_the_LiveCD
<baizon> kati_hathor: when booting linux you get a black screen?
<linuxshine> baizon so you think he could have bad hw and still beable to install older distros but somthing is stoping him from installing the new kernel?
<linuxshine> because something might be broken? or a new check in the kernel is preventing it to install?
<baizon> linuxshine: i think it can be the memory, but older systems got other memory mapping and "luck". Or the hdd can have a bad block
<baizon> linuxshine: or the new kernel doesnt support something
<kati_hathor> i get a black screen then it errors out saying it can't find SSID or something
<kati_hathor> sorry UUID
<linuxshine> so its down to the memory mapping has changed in the new kernel
<linuxshine> and I think you might have a bad ram stick
<linuxshine> Lol I understand its trying to make him understand he will call me crazy becuse his old systems install just fine
<kati_hathor> thanks hobgoblin  i will try that
<linuxshine> well thanks for your help baizon I will send your recommendations off to him
<baizon> linuxshine: np
<linuxshine> must reboot I can finally enjoy xubuntu on my own system =)
<baizon> :)
<kati_hathor> not sure why the install itself didn't do the proper grub thing
<kati_hathor> i don't mind reinstalling if that is easier
<baizon> kati_hathor: you got raid ?
<kati_hathor> no not using raid
<baizon> kati_hathor: http://askubuntu.com/questions/82661/grub-workaround-for-cannot-find-uuid-in-dual-boot-system-fails-and-now-grub-won
<baizon> my recommendation
<kati_hathor> but i think it looks at my USB flash boot stick as sda which is bumping the other drives to sdb/sdc
<hobgoblin> if you installed grub to the hdd and usb and then try to boot with the usb in then it'll not like that much
<kati_hathor> well i don't want to boot off the usb
<hobgoblin> either try baizon's method or mine - but don't install grub to the usb ;)
<kati_hathor> i think i'll try baizon's method first
<baizon> nice to hear :)
<kati_hathor> will be really nice to get xubuntu working on my workstation, have had it on my laptop since 11.10 came out and i like it
<kati_hathor> :)
<kati_hathor> kind of confused how it maps the ide drie to sdx
<kati_hathor> *drive
<kati_hathor> i thought it would make it hda or something
<hobgoblin> well whichever you do - good luck
<hobgoblin> hda is really old school lol
<hobgoblin> kati_hathor: you using the 'ticked' answer on the askubuntu page?
<kati_hathor> lol well ideally i'd get a new computer but i'm pretty broke
<hobgoblin> kati_hathor: mine is old ide drives het recognised as sda here - changed around 7.10 I think
<kati_hathor> ticked?
<kati_hathor> i was going to use the first answer on there
<hobgoblin> the ticked one :)
<kati_hathor> oh okay lol
<kati_hathor> ticked as in the green checkmark i take it? lol
<hobgoblin> yea - just basically a copy from a bit further down the wiki page that I linked you to
<linuxshine> baizon i could possibly rule out the hard drive failure by having him install to a usb stick?
<baizon> linuxshine: you mean try to install xubuntu on a usb stick?
<baizon> yes thats a possibility :)
<linuxshine> yes have him install to a usb stick instead of his hd
<baizon> if that works you know whats the problem :)
<linuxshine> cool
<kati_hathor> ok so it says "here i undo the changes"
<kati_hathor> what changes do i undo
<kati_hathor> comment out the uuid stuff?
<hobgoblin> baizon: ^^ I've never done it like that so can't help :)
<nerdistmonk> how do i replace a package installed in the repo with a program compiled from source, I got pulseaudio compiled and want to install it
<hobgoblin> kati_hathor: you need to talk to people by using their nick's :)
<kati_hathor> sorry hobgoblin just a little confused
<kati_hathor> hobgoblin, i didn't edit any files just did the update-grub
<hobgoblin> kati_hathor: as I said I've never needed to chroot to fix grub - I always use the other one :)
<kati_hathor> hobgoblin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1041988
<kati_hathor> hobgoblin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1041990
<kati_hathor> hobgoblin, i'm going to try your method now lol
<hobgoblin> there's only two lines you need to run if you know the drive - the mount and grub install ones
<kati_hathor> hobgoblin, i think i got it, let me reboot and see if it worked <3
<hobgoblin> well I hope it did
<kati_hathor> me too, i guess we'll find out soon
<kati_hathor> no still got that ALERT /dev/disk/by_uuid/<xxxxxxx> does not exist
<hobgoblin> kati_hathor: write down the uuid number - check it against your pastes
<kati_hathor> hobgoblin, it maps to /dev/sda3 which is where i installed the / folder
<hobgoblin> 77b1fb5f-532f-42b4-a266-80d64ceaa5cd
<hobgoblin> that one?
<kati_hathor> yeah
<kati_hathor> i'm going to boot back into livecd
<hobgoblin> ok - do that and we can go through it
<hobgoblin> how did grub end up on the usb?
<kati_hathor> hobgoblin, let me try something else i think the bios might have been booting hdb instead of hda
<hobgoblin> that was my next question :)
<kati_hathor> hmm when i boot off of the other drive i just get a grub> prompt
<hobgoblin> kati_hathor: boot the live and we'll see
<kati_hathor> okay :)
<kati_hathor> thanks for being patient with me, hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> it's ok, first thing in the morning - I'm still getting through the first teapot :)
<kati_hathor> cool :)
<kati_hathor> hobgoblin, ok i'm back up on livecd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042010/
<kati_hathor> sda1 is the flashdrive livecd
<hobgoblin> ok - sudo mount /dev/sdc3 /mnt
<hobgoblin> sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdb
<hobgoblin> assuming that the 120Gb drive will be sda when the system boots WITHOUT the usb plugged in
<kati_hathor> okay cool
<kati_hathor> i think what might have happened is i did /dev/sda but the livecd thought it was sda
<kati_hathor> let me reboot trying that now
<kati_hathor> with it on sdb
<hobgoblin> take the usb out ...
<kati_hathor> i did
<kati_hathor> it booted to a grub prompt
<kati_hathor> i did ls on grub and it shows the disk with four partitions as hd0 and the disk with 2 partitions as hd1
<hobgoblin> so it's seeing them the other way round then
<kati_hathor> apparently, so perhaps what is happening is with the usb drive it sees the sata as sd3 but without it then it becomes sd1?
<kati_hathor> so if i try that same command and do /dev/sdc maybe it would work?
<hobgoblin> yea
<hobgoblin> though you could try changing boot order
<hobgoblin> brb - more tea
<kati_hathor> k i'll try that first
<kati_hathor> cool
<hobgoblin> you've gone very quiet ;)
<kati_hathor> just trying this now with /dev/sdc
<kati_hathor> computer really slow ;)
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> can you post in a paste all of the commands so I can see them please :)
<kati_hathor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1042034
<kati_hathor> i'm going to reboot again and see if that did it
<hobgoblin> k - I assume the install to sdb said the same thing
<hobgoblin> hang on
<kati_hathor> ok i'll wait
<kati_hathor> last time it was the same thing just to sdb
<kati_hathor> right now my bios is set to boot from the 500gig drive, hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> trying to remember where a file is ...
<kati_hathor> oki
<well_laid_lawn> are we talking about /etc/fstab ?
<hobgoblin> nope
<hobgoblin> kati_hathor: you've still got the system drive mounted in /mnt ?
<kati_hathor> yes
<hobgoblin> does this show anything cat /mnt/boot/grub/device.map
<kati_hathor> file not found
<hobgoblin> well_laid_lawn: we got a grub2 playing games
<hobgoblin> kati_hathor: ok
<kati_hathor> is that good or bad? lol
<hobgoblin> well grub is installed to the drive that bios is set to boot from - so have another go
<kati_hathor> okay i'll reboot
<hobgoblin> kati_hathor: I don't appear to have one either
<well_laid_lawn> the uuid in grub.cfg points to the right device?
<hobgoblin> yep
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> should boot then
<well_laid_lawn> ...
<kati_hathor> argh still dumped to busybox
<kati_hathor> it thinks the uuid doesn't exist for whatever reason
<kati_hathor> i get this screen (not my screenshot) - http://dominikengbers.gmxhome.de/bug.JPG
<kati_hathor> but the uuid is the one from pastebin starting with 77b1
<kati_hathor> maybe it needs the rootdelay thing to work
<kati_hathor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=981159
<kati_hathor> i tried typing exit to that and it booted so i'm going to read thru the rest of the thread
<hobgoblin> aaah - good so you can get into the system then
<hobgoblin> that'll make life easier
<kati_hathor> yeah worst case i have to type exit to that screen til i find a solution
<kati_hathor> just i thought that screen was a dead end
<hobgoblin> yep - I'll look into rootdelay for grub2
<hobgoblin> bear in mind a lot of threads on the forum will be for grub not grub2
<kati_hathor> thanks for your help with this stuff
<hobgoblin> ok :)
<kati_hathor> now that i can boot into both OS's then it will be easier to figure stuff out
<hobgoblin> kati_hathor: I might have got there
<kati_hathor> looks like adding root delay to the /etc/default/grub
<hobgoblin> you might need to add it to a script - but if you found a source to do that then great :)
<kati_hathor> well when the update manager finishes installing all this stuff i'll know on reboot if it fixed
<hobgoblin> kati_hathor: it might be as simple as uncommenting #GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true this line in /etc/default/grub and doing a sudo update-grub
<hobgoblin> but that in itself can be a pain if drives change their position during boot - ie sda becoming sdb
<hobgoblin> I'm off for a bit now - will be back later though
<kati_hathor> oh okay the thing i read was adding rootdelay=xx to the grub_cmdline_linux_default
<kati_hathor> cool well thanks for helping me get booted :)
<hobgoblin> kati_hathor: got a link?
<kati_hathor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1401334
<hobgoblin> if that works then that is a better solution
<hobgoblin> k
<kati_hathor> i set it to 30 so hopefully that's a long enough delay
<hobgoblin> kati_hathor: if it isn't - when in grub menu - do e
<kati_hathor> i'd rather it booted faster but if everything was the way i wanted it i'd have a new computer lol
<kati_hathor> e?
<hobgoblin> then you can edit the delay
<hobgoblin> then boot
<kati_hathor> oh ok
<hobgoblin> I'd play until you have the shortest delay  - then change the line the grub cfg file and update grub
<kati_hathor> well i'll reboot again when update manager finishes and see if it is working
<hobgoblin> trial and error I think
<kati_hathor> yeah
<kati_hathor> the disk controller seems to lag
<hobgoblin> I didn't realise till a few lines ago it was going to busybox
<kati_hathor> oh, yeah i thought i mentioned that at some point
<kati_hathor> what is busy box anyway
<hobgoblin> not got a real idea - I've only had it once years ago - I tend to only look into things I need to - I'm not an IT guy :)
<kati_hathor> lol yeah
<kati_hathor> i'm just excited to get this computer working again, it's been collecting dust b/c the video card went out and the old vid card i replaced it with doesn't have win7x64 drivers
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> all of my machines are cannibalised from bits, I think I bought a graphics and audio card is all
<kati_hathor> unfortunately i'm without income atm so i can't afford a new computer and it seems silly to fork out money on a decent agp card when i can get a new mobo for about twice that
 * hobgoblin too
<kati_hathor> if i can get dual monitor working on here i'll be golden
<kati_hathor> i mean it works as clone, have to figure out how to make it do two screens
<hobgoblin> I got that going here - what card is in the box?
<kati_hathor> it works on xp so i figure it should work on ubuntu
<kati_hathor> geforce mx 440
<hobgoblin> oh ...
<kati_hathor> yeah pretty crappy i know *blush*
<hobgoblin> might have some trouble then - don't install the nvidia one
<hobgoblin> not at all - just old :) that was what I had before I replaced it
<kati_hathor> well i have an ultra 6800 but it has some issue with it
<hobgoblin> might not have the issue in linux
<hobgoblin> but let's get you going first :)
<kati_hathor> well windows 7 used to boot fine with the 6800 and then it stopped booting up without me changing drivers or anything
<hobgoblin> we can try :)
<kati_hathor> then i popped in the mx and it booted without a hitch but it's too old to have win7 drivers
<hobgoblin> anyway - I gtg for an hour or so
<kati_hathor> okay
<hobgoblin> if you are still here and need help :)
<kati_hathor> well i'm going to be setting this up for awhile so i'll prob lurk here :)
<hobgoblin> k
<kati_hathor> thanks for your help <3
<hobgoblin> welcome
<fry_> installing Xbuntu for the first here w00t
<fry_> anyone home?
<GridCube> :) some might be sleeping
<hobgoblin> yawn ....
<YeahRight> i'm trying to upgrade my ubuntu version to 12.04
<YeahRight> xubuntu that is but i get a major problem it seems
<YeahRight> Could not install the upgrades The upgrade has aborted. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a).
<YeahRight> can anyone tell me what i should do next? i really dont want to loose my previous installation
<YeahRight> what happened here? everything looked just fine
<strange> hey guys is there a way to get terminal with linux default colours like in ubuntu?
<drc> Open Terminal>Preferences>Colors...change the background and text colors to whatever you want.
<drc> and those are <not> "linux default colors" :)
<drc> That would probably be black background and white text.
<strange> i changed that
<strange> but every other colour is like blueish
<strange> in irssi for instance if ctrl+alt+ f1 and use irssi there
<strange> i have normal colours for command bar etc
<strange> in terminal everything is just shades of blue
<strange> the foreground and letter part i understand its the other colours im talking about
<drc> I haven't got a clue what you are talking about then...sorry.
<strange> the palette
<strange> its a weird mix of colours very different from default linux terminal palette
<lince> alguem?
<lince> hi
<hobgoblin> !ask | lince
<ubottu> lince: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dinoflagellate> Hi all!  Anyone have any idea why xubuntu doesn't allow me to intall on an old Thinkpad T23?
<drc> First approximation:  Not enough memory?
<Dinoflagellate> Hm. What would be enough? Do you know? There's 1/2 Gig in there.
<Dinoflagellate> @drc - I can install ubuntu up to 11.04, but then unity killed it. Was hoping xubuntu would be light enough.
<knome> Dinoflagellate, that should be fine
<Dinoflagellate> @knome. Ok, well I'm having problems with both xubuntu and lubuntu.  I can go back and install ubuntu 10.04, but for some reason I have to first run the live CD and then install from there.
<Dinoflagellate> (Thanks for your input, by the way.)
<knome> np
<Dinoflagellate> :)
<Dinoflagellate> Was thinking about starting with ubuntu 10.04, and then installing xubuntu-desktop, and finally removing ubuntu's desktop so that I could upgrade from there.  Must be an easier way, tho!
<knome> have you checked the cd integrity? tried with alternate?
<knome> can you boot to the live cd?
<Dinoflagellate> Yes, I can boot to the live Cd.  When I try to install from ther,e it comes to the spinner which just goes on forever.
<Dinoflagellate> Never finishes.
<knome> have you checked if there is any info on the other TTY's?
<Dinoflagellate> I haven't checked integrity, but when brasero burnt the disk, it did check the checksum.
<Dinoflagellate> Hmmm.  You mean <alt><ctl>F_n?
<knome> yes
<Dinoflagellate> If so, no.
<Dinoflagellate> Didn't know to do that/.  I just looked at dmesg and got overwhelmed with the detail.
<knome> the tail of the dmesg might be useful too
<knome> anyway, if those things doesn't seem to bring anything up, i'd try alternate cd
<Dinoflagellate> Ok. Should I try again and see what the terminals say?  And get the tail of dmesg to report back here?
<Dinoflagellate> How can alternate help?
<knome> it uses a text-mode installation
<knome> rather than the graphical
<knome> that just works for some, when the graphical installer doesn't
<Dinoflagellate> Is the point that it's less memory intensive?
<knome> that too
<knome> and it avoids possible graphic driver problems at installation time
<Dinoflagellate> Ok. Ah.  I did see something in dmesg about the graphical driver.  Didn't know if it was relevant, tho.
<xubuntu857> hi  there . I lost my mouse pointer. Arrow replaced by black cross. lost close/reduce/ maximize icons as well. I'm on Xubuntu
<Dinoflagellate_> @knome.  Connection failed, but anyway... I'll go and try looking @ the terminals, and then if nothing comes up, move to alternate.  Thanks for the input!
<Sysi> xubuntu857: try pressing Alt F2 and typing xfwm4 --replace
<blackgatocatnegr> so, whats #xubuntu version of Si Soft sandra?
<blackgatocatnegr> I wanna check what hardware I do have
<Sysi> try lspci and/or sudo lshw and/or lscpu
<blackgatocatnegr> And one with a gui?
<baizon> blackgatocatnegr: sysinfo
<baizon> blackgatocatnegr: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-get-your-system-information-with-sysinfo.html
<szerzetes> hi, when hcitool don't show my BT device what sould I do?
<andai1> so i just created a Ubuntu live USB ( took literally 2 hours ), then decided I hate unity and would like to use Xubuntu instead. At some point ( 5 years ago? ) I know you could install xubuntu-desktop. Is there also a command to remove everything not required for xubuntu ( but that comes with ubuntu? )
<andai1> tl;dr have a Ubuntu liveCD but want to install Xubuntu :D
<baizon> andai1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64241/how-do-i-switch-to-xubuntu
<andai1> Yes. Thank you.
<andai1> What I mean is, then I'll still have all the Ubuntu-specific packages installed, but i'm worried removing those might break Xubuntu too
<andai1> I understand there's some overlap
<andai1> For example this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu is just a list of packages that are safe to remove. Isn't there a more elegant solution
<baizon> andai1: i know what you mean
<baizon> but dont worry most of them will get "autoremove" status
<andai1> bazion: ?
<andai1> whoops. baizon*. When, I mean
<baizon> after you installed the xubuntu-desktop meta package
<andai1> won't it assume you want to keep using the ubuntu stuff as well
<baizon> and remove ubuntu-desktop package
<andai1> ahh ok
<baizon> no, if you remove the ubuntu-desktop meta package
<andai1> thanks
<baizon> np
<hobgoblin> baizon: I've never had removing a *-desktop package do anymore than remove that only
<baizon> hobgoblin: ?
<drc> remove the meta-package itself not the individual packages?
<hobgoblin> might have read wrong up there though - I've always had to use the 'inelegant' method to remove the remainber
<baizon> i know not everything will be removed
<baizon> but the remaining packages are hard to identify and that needs time
<hobgoblin> I've never had it remove anything but that single package - but I'm always wary of autoremove lol
<baizon> :)
<hobgoblin> baizon: yea I agree with " hard to identify " which is why I use aysiu's command to remove them all :)
<andai1> isn't there a "uninstall all but ubuntu-server"
<andai1> i'm sure it can be done with scripting... but not by me :D
<andai1> ( I thought, remove all but ubuntu-server, then just get xubuntu packages... but that leads us right back where we started! )
<hobgoblin> andai1: you want ubuntu-server and xubuntu-desktop?
<andai1> hobgoblin: No, but I thought "ubuntu-server is pretty minimal"
<niconico> bonsoir
<hobgoblin> andai1: oic
<niconico> je suis un peu en galere a installer xubuntu... qqun pourrait me depanner ?
<baizon> !ask niconico | fr
<baizon> !ask fr | niconico
<baizon> damn i forgot that stupid command :(
<niconico> ?
<laite> !fr | niconico
<ubottu> niconico: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hobgoblin> lol
<baizon> thank you :*
<laite> :)
<niconico> ok.... thanks ubottu
<Azelphur> Using my keyboards volume control hotkeys, it brings up the volume osd and shows a bar that goes up and down as it should, but it has absolutely no effect on volume. Any ideas?
<ochosi> Azelphur: what version of xubuntu are you using?
<Azelphur> 12.04
<ochosi> Azelphur: did you upgrade or do a clean install?
<Azelphur> clean
<Azelphur> I am using a USB Headset which may somehow be related
<ochosi> Azelphur: well have you tried setting the correct output in the "sound settings..."?
<ochosi> in "output devices"-tab you should be able to select your usb-device (if it's supported)
<Azelphur> hmm, where is sound settings?
<Azelphur> kupfer doesn't find it and it's not in xfce4-settings-manager o.O
<ochosi> Azelphur: do you have the sound-menu in your panel? (volume-icon)
<ochosi> Azelphur: if you click that there is a menu-item "sound settings"
<ochosi> but you can also use the normal menu and look "pulseaudio volume control" (== pavucontrol)
<Azelphur> ah yea I have that, found it
<Azelphur> and yes my headset is selected
<Azelphur> and sound is coming out of my headset, it's just the volume control on the keyboard that doesn't work
<Azelphur> the bar inside pavucontrol works though
<ochosi> Azelphur: i would bet that the wrong sound-device is selected
<ochosi> you can change that in xfce4-settings-editor
<Azelphur> xfce4-mixer?
<ochosi> nah, xfce4-mixer shouldn't affect pulseaudio
<ochosi> it's kinda deprecated now
<Azelphur> hmm, where abouts in the settings editor?
<ochosi> or: we'll deprecate it in 12.10 i think
<ochosi> one sec, i'll search the bugreport with the solution for you
<Azelphur> ty :D
<ochosi> Azelphur: read #14 and #16: https://bugs.launchpad.net/xfce4-volumed/+bug/883485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 883485 in xfce4-volumed "Pulse Audio don't get unmuted when XF86AudioMute is used" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<ochosi> Azelphur: g2g now, good luck!
<Azelphur> ok, ty :)
<ochosi> yw :)
<andai1> so... i just installed ubuntu-desktop... i logged out and... where do i select it? have i forgotten something
<GridCube> andai1, choose it as session
<GridCube> i assume you want an ubuntu session
<andai1> GridCube: Uh... i see the main user, and "Guest"
<andai1> GridCube: What should the icon looked like? Maybe i need to enable session selection or something first?
<GridCube> i don't know wich greeter are you using
<GridCube> are you using the xubuntu's one?
<andai1> GridCube: Wrong! I want Xubuntu ( but made an ubuntu liveCD instead. I didn't realize Unity was ... steep learning curve :D
<andai1> GridCube: LightDM, apparently
<andai1> which no-one seems to know how to configure
<GridCube> andai1, yep lightdm is, but the greeter, it looks like this: http://www.be-root.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/lightdm.jpg
<GridCube> ¿?
<andai1> Uh.. like this! http://www.muktware.com/sites/default/files/images/os/Ubuntu-lightdm-1.jpg
<andai1> except with more icons... but no session... afaics
<GridCube> :) ok so you have the ubuntu's greeter not the xubuntus
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> press in the gear icon
<andai1> oh sh, i thought that was just bad design!
<andai1> thanks
<GridCube> :)
<andai1> I even had an IDEA like that ( to replace rarely used things in UIs with collapsible gear icons...  XD
<GridCube> andai1, you can edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and change greeter-session to lightdm-gtk-greeter
<GridCube> to use the xubuntu's one
<ipv6hermit> hey guys, I installed compiz on xubuntu 12.04... I execute compiz --replace ccp and it works fine
<GridCube> ( andai1 you can even follow FAQ7 to autologin to xubuntu http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/ (
<ipv6hermit> what is the correct way to make it default?
<GridCube> add that to the session boot
<GridCube> ipv6hermit, >configuratio >session & boot >session
<ipv6hermit> GridCube: ?? settings manager?
<GridCube> mmhm i think it is, im translating to english in the fly
<drc> settings manager>sessions and startup>session.
<YeahRight> i'm trying to upgrade my ubuntu version to 12.04
<YeahRight> xubuntu that is but i get a major problem it seems
<YeahRight> Could not install the upgrades The upgrade has aborted. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a).
<YeahRight> can anyone tell me what i should do next? i really dont want to loose my previous installation
<YeahRight> what happened here? everything looked just fine
<GridCube> YeahRight, many things can go wrong, starting from a bad connection during a download to a bad sector in you hard drive, so anything could be
<GridCube> you should backup all your data and do a clean install from an iso
<YeahRight> that would be terrible
<YeahRight> how can this occur so easily
<GridCube> don't know, it doesnt happen to much people
<GridCube> most of the times it goes well, or people simply do clean installs, they are always safer
<YeahRight> cant i try something else for fixing GridCube?
<YeahRight> maybe check some log?
<GridCube> YeahRight, the program already told you what to do, dpkg --configure -a
<YeahRight> the error message is as bad as windows usually does
<GridCube> you could do an sudo apt-get autoremove, then a dist-upgrade
<YeahRight> what would that do? i'm not really a linux expert
<YeahRight> and i think rebooting will run dpkg --configure -a automatically now?
<YeahRight> should i finish that first and then do an sudo apt-get autoremove, then a dist-upgrade
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> the sudo apt-get autoremove will clean the system of broken programs
<YeahRight> i see
<YeahRight> btw: thanks for trying to help
<GridCube> the sudo apt-get dist-updage will make it look for new sources instead of the old ones
<GridCube> then you proceed to the upgrading the same way you did before
<GridCube> but I would recommend you again to do a clean install, its really, by far, much more clean and safe
<YeahRight> but that would mean i would lots of stuff
<YeahRight> i dont know which files and file locations to backup
<YeahRight> would loose
<GridCube> you should have a partition dedicated to your /home, and another for /, then if you do clean installs you just repoint to /home during the install and say it to not format it, then you have your files safe and a new os :P
<YeahRight> i clicked the popup boxes away now and my system didnt reboot yet
<YeahRight> should i reboot first now and then dpkg --configure -a will run?
<GridCube> they wont
<GridCube> i think it already did
<YeahRight> oh
<YeahRight> what would occur if i would reboot now? i would still get the desktop manager?
<GridCube> you should, in case you do not, i recommend you to install now a few programs
<GridCube> open a terminal and do this: sudo apt-get install irssi mc
<YeahRight> great support..really appreciate it
<GridCube> it will install irssi, an text irc program, and mc, a text file manager that will make sense
<GridCube> then if you dont have a graphical terminal you can still go to a tty, pressing ctrl-alt-F1 and log in
<YeahRight> i already had those 2 installed
<YeahRight> ok
<GridCube> then you can launch irssi and connect to freenode by writing /server irc.freenode.net, and then to this channel by /join #xubuntu
<GridCube> and if you need to manage files you simply launch mc from another tty, you can switch ttys by pressing alt-Fs
<YeahRight> yup but i'm already connected now on my windows box
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> good, then you reboot
<YeahRight> so i shoudl reboot before running sudo apt-get dist-updage ?
<GridCube> mmhm
<YeahRight> thats a yes or?
<GridCube> yes you should
<YeahRight> ok
<YeahRight> i'm updating from 11.10 btw
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> id imagine so far, else you wouldnt be able to go to 12.04
<YeahRight> ok :P
<YeahRight> i still can login and i'm still on 11.10 it seems
<GridCube> :)
<YeahRight> so no real harm done i think?
<YeahRight> would there be another better way to upgrade to 12.04 now?
<GridCube> you should be able to update from the standard updater
<GridCube> YeahRight, please do a sudo apt-get update
<GridCube> and see if it gives you some errors?
<martinphone> does skype for ubuntu 10.04 work with xubuntu 12.04?
<GridCube> no idea
<YeahRight> GridCube : apt-get update done
<YeahRight> completed without erros i think..what next?
<GridCube> now you try to upgrade the same way you did before
<YeahRight> update manager tells me now that not all updates can be installed
<GridCube> mmm
<YeahRight> run a partial upgrade
<GridCube> do sudo apt-get autoremove
<YeahRight> it told me the same before the apt-get update
<YeahRight> it wont remove data or packages i cant reinstall again?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> it will clean stuff
<GridCube> YeahRight, you can read what apt-get modifiers do by doing man apt-get on a terminal
<YeahRight> ok
<YeahRight> it tells me it will remove 71 packages
<GridCube> mmhm
<YeahRight> and shows the names
<GridCube> sounds about right
<YeahRight> i get some perl errors about my locale
<GridCube> !pastebin | YeahRight
<ubottu> YeahRight: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<YeahRight> ok
<YeahRight> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1043147/
<YeahRight> could you take a look GridCube?
<GridCube> YeahRight, apparently you can fix your locales using the command locale-gen
<YeahRight> i have no idea what to change to
<GridCube> YeahRight, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/locale-cannot-set-lc_all-to-default-locale-no-such-file-or-directory-218622/
<YeahRight> thanks again
<YeahRight> GridCube : how can i force a diskcheck after rebooting?
<YeahRight> i still get the partial upgrade thing after autoremove :-(
<GridCube> :(
<YeahRight> anymore suggestions?
<GridCube> :/ i already told you what i would do
<GridCube> i would backup my files and do a clean install
#xubuntu 2012-06-16
<YeahRight> i really prefer not to have to do that
<YeahRight> GridCube : how can i force a diskcheck after rebooting?
<GridCube> http://www.hyperaxe.com/2008/05/05/forcing-disk-check-on-ubuntu.htm
<YeahRight> thanks
<ponita> hi, i recently installed xubunt 12.04 on my laptop and i'm having problems with my repositories
<GridCube> change them to other sources
<ponita> which sources?
<ponita> i tried updating with sudo apt-get update
<GridCube> open synaptic, go to configuration > repositories > sources
<ponita> but it can't seem to find ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<GridCube> and change the location to other not to ca.
<ponita> thank you ^^
<david__> algún hispano?
<holstein> david__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<linuxshine> I just installed kubuntu on a dual boot now grub has multiple kernel entries for xubuntu why is this?
<Unit193> Do you mean the boot splash?
<linuxshine> yes
<Unit193> That's quite different from a kernal entry, and that's the plymouth splash.
<Unit193> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<linuxshine> ?
<linuxshine> what?
<linuxshine> I have 3 entries with 3 kernels on grub
<linuxshine> I only want the latest one to show
<linuxshine> its not a theme is it
<linuxshine> sorry I did not mean my boot splash
<linuxshine> I mean before the boot splash
<kati_hathor> hello everyone
<linuxshine> it comes up and has the kubuntu entry then it has 3.2.0-23 then 3.2.0-24 and 3.2.0-25 or something similar
<kati_hathor> i'm having some trouble with dual monitor i was hoping you'll could help? :)
<kati_hathor> i have the xrandr command working
<kati_hathor> and then i added that command to the session and startup
<kati_hathor> but when i log out and log back in then it doesn't run the script
<kati_hathor> so when i log in i only get one monitor and have to manually run the xrandr command
<kati_hathor> i tried adding it to .xprofile as well as the "session and startup" and neither option worked
<linuxshine> I guess I will just delete kubuntu and update my grub
<linuxshine> but it is kinda freaky
<kati_hathor> any idea why the application autostart wouldn't launch my script?
<Unit193> Did you make a normal .desktop file? And try arandr?
<laite> kati_hathor: did you remember to make script executable? (chmod +x myscript.sh)
<laite> kati_hathor: also, I'm not sure what you're trying to do, but you can set dual screen settings to some extent (e.g. display positions) with Xfce setting editor (channel->display)
<laite> Personally I found that after fighting for a quite a while with x/arandr and just set positions with editor
<xubuntu659> What distribution do you recommend for compaq presario m2000?
<baizon> xubuntu :D
<hobgoblin> I +1 that sentiment
<xubuntu659> but it stopped working and wouldn't boot up, so I'm trying to install windows xp, but the partition formatting is taking a long time and no, xubuntu is not on the laptop anymore, is there anything I can do with xubuntu (the hard drive is 40gb)
<xubuntu659> would ubuntu work?
<baizon> :(
<EatMyFriedChicke> when I try to install xubuntu there is a problem, the installer crashes
<EatMyFriedChicke> can someone please help????
<EatMyFriedChicke> ?\
<baizon> what error msg do you get?
<baizon> you can try install using the alternate iso
<EatMyFriedChicke> hold on, I'll try to install it and tell you what it says.
<hobgoblin> did you check the iso before you burnt it if you didn't torrent it? did you check the cd integrity before you started it?
<EatMyFriedChicke> never mind
<hobgoblin> working now is it?
<EatMyFriedChicke> it's a world first
<baizon> =)
<EatMyFriedChicke> thanks for trying to help me
<baizon> np
<EatMyFriedChicke> I'm suprised you guys are still here after that long wait
<hobgoblin> we were waiting for the fried chicken
<EatMyFriedChicke> and now it doesn't boot up
<EatMyFriedChicke> so no, it aint working, but I'll try again, I'll be brave, vigilant and I won
<EatMyFriedChicke> I won't sleep until it works, unless I get bored
<baizon> me watching a live stream :)
<baizon> im always around :)
 * hobgoblin has 2 kids waking up - I'm hiding 
<baizon> :D
<hobgoblin> EatMyFriedChicke: so what's happening when it doesn't boot?
<EatMyFriedChicke> blackness
<baizon> plymouth problem
<baizon> i had to disable gfx mode
<EatMyFriedChicke> no selectiom screen or anything.... just blackness
<hobgoblin> EatMyFriedChicke: I'd try adding nomodeset to the boot - hit shift while booting to show grub menu if you don't see it, then 'e' to edit - add nomodeset to the kernel line after quiet splash and then I think enter to boot - but it tell's you at the bottom
<baizon> yes it was the nonmodeset :)
<hobgoblin> oh - did he do it some other channel ?
<hobgoblin> or she of course ...
<missmimic> hey guys im using 12.04 and wine 1.5 but i am unable to choose any drivers under the audio config in wine and i see now there is a file in my lib folder called noOSS looks like its probably blacklisting OSS and i want to install but am unable to edit or nget rid of the file i think is blocking me
<missmimic> andone know how i can delete a file with sudo commend and if it sounds like im on the right track?
<missmimic> or if i can just install oss? and if so that commend because the one on their wiki is not working
<missmimic> anyone active in here?
<Guest39990> I just got this laptop running again for my wife.  How do I get her desktop (meaning menus and launcher icons) laid out exactly like it is on our xubuntu desktop (meaning big computer) ?  both are xubuntu 12.04
<drc> ~/$USER/.config/xfce4 copy on desktop and replace on laptop (backup first, of course)
<Guest39990> drc, Backup? where's your sense of adventure.  :)
<Guest39990> Although this install is about twenty minutes old, so I don't know that I'd really lose anything
<drc> gone, I deleted it by accident :)
<Guest39990> This is offtopic folks, but if you want to make sure nobody can read your old data...  Had drive parts make excellent wind chimes and fridge magnets.  Even my dog's tail can't knock papers off my fridge now.
<drc> You obviously don have a Golden Retriever...mine's tail can knock the fridge <over>
<Guest39990> Lab shepard mix.  Oh, he's got tail...
<drc> I'll concede that
<linuxshine> hello, I am having a slight problem with my volume control on my keyboard. The animated slider moves up but the volume dose not follow.
<go8765> Hello. ia anyway to use .ima in xubuntu?
<nikolam> linuxshine, you should report it as a bug to ubuntu/xubuntu , reporting type and model of keyboard and/or also report it to manufacturer. Probably that would end up as feature request for hardware support and manufacturer could contribute some code to upstream linux for that hardware.
<nikolam> or to specific part of a distribution (upstream debian probably)
<nikolam> It more sounds like specific bug of that software component not actually sliding volume.
<Unit193> Or could be set to change the volume of something other than default, but I don't have that kind of keyboard, I just scroll over the icon.
<nikolam> Yes it should first identify what software component is sliding volume and what it is targeting for that sound hardware
<nikolam> therefore reporting bug with details is the first step anyway
<TrivialUser> Hello, everyone! When I enter the system it doesn't allow me to choose user. It automatically enters as the first one. How can I fix it?
<Unit193> In 11.10 and up we use lightdm, it shouldn't be set to autologin but can be from the config file at /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<TrivialUser> OK. I checked it. There actually is a line for autologin. Will removing it be enough?
<Unit193> Yep.
<Unit193> "autologin-user"
<TrivialUser> Unit193, OK. Thanks for help.
<Unit193> Yeppers.
<ponita> hey, i'm having trouble with syncing the music onto my iphone 3G from xubuntu 12.04 using banshee
<ponita> i have libimobiledevice2 installed
<ponita> but it always gives me mp3 error
<ponita> "The mp3 format is not supported by the device, and no converter was found"
<ponita> also when i open thunar my iphone doesn't show up on the side panel
<Anom01y> anyone here running Xubuntu 12.04 and trying to run wine apps,
<Anom01y> getting "lock isn't locked" error ?
<Guest58207> I have been away from linux for a while but have looked at ubuntu a couple of times - i just installed the 12.04 xubuntu and am looking to change themes but the documentation that I found was on an older version - any help?
<Unit193> Menu > Settings > Settings Manager > Appearance
<mikefarr> is there not an actual theme section any more?
<Unit193> Either I don't get what you're asking, or that is where you select it.
<mikefarr> There is has several tabs to choose from - style - icon, etc. - you use to be able to pick a them which would change all that at once
<mikefarr> pick a theme
<mikefarr> i was hoping to pick the theme like with ubuntu that changed everything like the orange one - but with xubuntu it has this ugly blue cloudy looking theme that I just cant do much with
<mikefarr> ok well i have to get for now - thanks for your help - have a great day!
<Silent> Hello
<Silent> How do I make sure the correct keyboard layout is selected?
<Silent> I'm asking becasue I just added a Hebrew font and it behaves very oddly
<aguitel> next upgrade ?
<aguitel> what about the next lmde upgrade ?
<monke> Hi
<monke> i juts installed xubuntu 11.10 but i have troubles with xfce-panel, when i traslate it in spanish, everything is traslated except the top of the menu (Applications menu and places), that is never traslated into any languages just english, anubody can help me?)
<knome> monke, right-click the menus, select properties
<knome> monke, you're able to change the name there
<knome> monke, i think the menu should get a correct name if you add the item to panel after changing the language, but i'm not completely sure
<mimoid> I am using the alternative install for 64bit xubuntu. With advanced options, I can choose 'Free Software only'. This is attractive, however I do not know what it means. What non-free software beyond firmware does xubuntu install by default?
<GridCube> knome, ^
<monke> well, i did what you told me but when i want to add a item the item is shown in spanish but then when is added it doesnt translate
<monke> xD
<monke> its really strange
<knome> monke, yes, that's because the software will keep your configuration safe
<knome> monke, it basically expects you to want to keep the name
<knome> mimoid (+GridCube): i'm not completely sure if any. you can enable the repositories later if you need to, though
<knome> mimoid, i'm thinking mp3 support, (better) flash support, ...
<knome> mimoid, but those aren't installed by default
<monke> knome: i think you dont understand me ^^ , let me tralstate it in spanish and i come back and i show you and screenshot. With that you will undestand what i mean ok?
<knome> monke, i suppose i understand, but ok.
<mimoid> knome: I'll choose free software only to see, and enable repos later if needed. it seems safe enough.
<knome> mimoid, yep, it's not locking you out of anything.
<mimoid> thanks knome
<mimoid> what i needed to hear
<knome> mimoid, if something very basic doesn't work, just install the xubuntu-desktop metapackage
<knome> mimoid, (while that should be installed, but still)
<knome> mimoid, or first enable the non-free repositories and then (re)install
<mimoid> okay
<monke> knome: im back, im uploading the image
<monke> knome: see the diffrence between the top menu and the expanded menu => http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/338/xfcepanel.png/
<knome> monke, looks like some of the items aren't translated in spanish
<monke> knome: i was trying to find the configuration file, but in the configuration file everything looks good, all the traslates are there
<knome> monke, if you can, check if the problem exists in 12.04, and if it does, file a bug
<monke> knome: the item configuration file for Application menu is the next one => applicationsmenu.desktop
<monke> knome: mm ok, but that are bad news for me beacue i already tried xubutnu 12.04 and it didnt give me good feeling, there are stuff that doenst recognize is my laoptop
<monke> knome: where i can report that bug?
<knome> monke, don't report it if it doesn't appear in 11.10
<knome> er, in 12.04
<monke> knome but why i have to try in 12.04 if i want to use 11.10? its doenst have sense xD
<knome> monke, if the bug doesn't exist in 12.04, it most probably won't be fixed. that's why
<knome> monke, if it exists in 12.04, it will be fixed in SRU's
<monke> knome: well ok thnks
<knome> np
<mimoid> How easy is it to use the network applet to connect to an ipsec/isakmp network
<mikefarr> Hello - looking for help with setting up my usb headset w/mic
<mimoid> knome: Sorry to bother you, but would you happen to know if ecryptfs still has issues with long filenames? It reduces the filename size from what ext3/4 allows, or at least used to.
<knome> mimoid, no idea :/
<mimoid> knome: I'll do some research. I have the day off :D
<knome> mimoid, ok :)
<David-A> mikefarr: go ahead, talk to us
<David-A> oh, sorry
<knome> np
<f3e> Good evening
<f3e> What passworld encryption does
<f3e> xubuntu use in default
<f3e> password*
<f3e> Google wasn't very willing to give me the answer....
<knome> default password in encryption? nothing, it's what you set
<Unit193> As in, user password without home/drive encryption?
<Unit193> I'm guessing he's asking hash style.
<f3e> User password
<f3e> Well, i have encrypted the home folder though..
<knome> f3e, that would be the user password then.
<knome> f3e, or, if you mean how the password is stored, i'd ask #ubuntu (i don't know)
 * knome is probably a bit tired...
<f3e> Unfortunately the last one. I'll ask #ubuntu :) Thanks for the help!
<knome> np, and good luck
<ineuw> Greetings. Help please. Using xubuntu 12.04 updated installed the latest .25 kernel, everything is fine, deleted the old packages using synaptic, updated grub, but can't get rid of the old grub listings, which also screw up my auto boot choices
<ineuw> Help please. Using xubuntu 12.04 updated installed the latest .25 kernel, everything is fine, deleted the old packages using synaptic, updated grub, but can't get rid of the old grub listings, which also screw up my auto boot choices.
<GridCube> ineuw, you can delete old non used kernels using synaptic
<ineuw> I deleted the old kernels. It's after deletion and updating grub that they are still listed.
<GridCube> that shouldnt happen
<ineuw> The packages are gone - checked synaptic, but the listing is there
<GridCube> you did sudo update-grub?
<ineuw> I know. yes, yesterday but will do it again now.
<ineuw> Did it. The terminal lists only the latest kernel. I better re-boot and see. later . . .
#xubuntu 2012-06-17
<ineuw> GridCube, the old listings of grub are all there. what happens if I delete the contents of the grub.cfg and the run  sudo update-grub?
<GridCube> i don't know, if i have to bet, ill say it regenerates, but in any case to test it i would rename it instead of deteling the contents
<GridCube> so if things go wrong you can simply restore it
<Unit193> Could try to dpkg -l |grep linux-image
<Unit193> !away > zz_Htbrdd
<ubottu> zz_Htbrdd, please see my private message
<kati_hathor> can anyone help me figure out why adding my dual monitor script to application autostart won't launch?  it has executable permissions and the script works fine from the xterminal
<kati_hathor> http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.com/2011/12/add-application-to-xfcexubuntu-session.html
<laite> kati_hathor: have you tried if script is actually run, e.g. adding 'touch ~/script_is_run' or something similar to it
<kati_hathor> no but i can try that
<laite> if it's run, you could try adding 'sleep 10' before applying any commands, so xfce would have loaded necessary configs for it
<laite> where '10' is time in secods to wait before running
<laite> *continuing script
<kati_hathor> yeah the script is actually running, i will try the sleep, good idea
<kati_hathor> cool i did 'sleep 2' and that fixed it, thanks laite
<laite> np :)
<kati_hathor> seems the "fuzzy time" from the datetime widget disappeared from 11.10 to 12.04
<kati_hathor> :)
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> how to install .deb file manually?
<hobgoblin> sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<hobgoblin> but I prefer to use gdebi so it looks for dependencies if necessary
<Arpad2> ok, thanks
<Arpad2> trying to install skype 4
<Arpad2> did with gdebi :)
<hobgoblin> :)
<Arpad2> thanks!
<hobgoblin> welcome
<nikolaj_basher> Hi :-) Is there some one who know why I can't pick open automatic the password when xubuntu start, in my password manager
<nikolaj_basher> I need to write my password everytime I open my mail client after reboot
<astraljava> nikolaj_basher: What mail client do you use? That's application-specific, nothing to do with Xubuntu per se.
<hex__> how do you move your panel in xfce?
<laite> hex__: unclick 'lock panel' in panel preferences and you can drag it
<hex__> thank you
<hex__> im new..it also seems like wobbly windows doesnt work heh.
<nikolaj_basher> astraljava, I use evolution and I don't know the programs name for holding password, i gnome I think it's keyring
<martinphone> what is x86? I was used to x64 (my option if I run xubuntu64bits) and x32, but x86?
<genii-around> x86 is like 80386, 80486, Pentium, etc and compatible chips which are 32bit instruction set their number sequences end in 86.
<genii-around> It's like how the 64bit was called AMD64
<Marzata> big thanks to the design team for making the network and the system monitors the same height
<Marzata> in 12.04
<Supanoobie> hello
<Supanoobie> I have a login issue with my Xubuntu account. Can anyone help a novice?
<hobgoblin> can try :)
<hobgoblin> Supanoobie: please give us the details and then someone will look
<Supanoobie> ok
<Supanoobie> some time ago when I logged into my encrypted account as usual
<Supanoobie> the screen turned black and bounced back to the login screen
<Supanoobie> without showing any error message
<Supanoobie> the password was correct
<GridCube> yep that sometimes happen
<Supanoobie> I did search around the forums for some ideas
<Supanoobie> did a fresh reinstallation with the latest 12.04
<Supanoobie> didn't help
<Supanoobie> but
<Supanoobie> the guest account works well
<GridCube> no, its easy to fix
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> log in using a tty and delete .Xautorithy
<GridCube> then try again
<Supanoobie> what does deleting this file do or mean?
<mtrg> after upgrading to latest xubuntu release, i get X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) whenever i run xlock
<GridCube> Supanoobie, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_authorization
<mtrg> http://codepad.org/hvtV7LMM
<Supanoobie> I'll give it a try first
<Supanoobie> thank you guys :D
<GridCube> Supanoobie, the file just get regenerated once you relogin
<Supanoobie> so essentially it's a method to refresh that file?
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> that works for me
<GridCube> i generally have this error after i mess around with xorg
<Supanoobie> alright, I'll give this a try and see
<daz101> hosed my system
<daz101> anybody out there?
<daz101> still got grub and can still boot windows
<daz101> boot hangs part way thru
<lduros> hi, i'm installing xubuntu-desktop on my parents laptop (remotely through ssh)
<lduros> on an existing ubuntu. My question is, how can I set lightdm to the xubuntu session from ssh?
<lduros> anybody knows how to do this? Many thanks
<lduros> shall I do sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s xubuntu
<lduros> I can't really fail because then they'll be stuck :-\
<lduros> haha
<hobgoblin> lduros: last time I was playing with that - it made no difference - lightdm will boot the last session - so better to logout and then login to xubuntu
<lduros> hobgoblin: yeh but they don't know how to log in with xubuntu
<lduros> haha
<hobgoblin> whether you can do that from ssh or not I don't know
<lduros> i guess i could tell them where to click
<lduros> but usually I just do stuff directly on ssh
<lduros> :-)
<lduros> it's less of a headache
<lduros> haha
<lduros> hobgoblin: ok, thanks :-)
<hobgoblin> lduros: you can add an interesting perspective to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1013129
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1013129 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Changing user session does not work" [Low,Invalid]
<hobgoblin> if you wish of course :)
<lduros> ah
<lduros> ok thanks
<hobgoblin> lduros: it might be there is a way to do it - I fought it for a couple of days - see if someone else pitches in
<lduros> hobgoblin: i'm tring through lightdm.conf
<lduros> we'll see what happens :-)
<hobgoblin> if you win - tell me how :)
<lduros> hobgoblin: ok sounds good
<lduros> i'll attempt a reboot there now
<lduros> :-)
<lduros> does xubuntu have the same startup stuff than ubuntu-2d by default?
<lduros> startup applications?
<lduros> maybe i'll have to set this up manually as well
<hobgoblin> I have no idea what ubuntu boots with anymore
<lduros> is there a way to tell if it's xfce/xubuntu running or unity just from the shell?
<lduros> :-)
<lduros> maybe from ps aux or something hmmm
<hobgoblin> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<lduros> maybe i'll try to do a screenshot
<hobgoblin> maybe
<lduros> ah ok cool thanks
<daz101> I just installed gnome over xubuntu and cant boot into either now any help?
<lduros> hmm it doesn't show anything
<hobgoblin> lduros: perhaps it's cos you are ssh - I don't know I'm afraid
<lduros> hobgoblin: no prob :-)
<lduros> thanks
<astraljava> lduros: `ps -ef | grep xfce4`
<astraljava> lduros: If you see xinitrc there, with a /bin/sh in front of it, you're running Xfce4 (unsurprisingly).
<lduros> astraljava: col thanks
<lduros> astraljava: all i see is this: /usr/lib/xfce4/xfconf/xfconfd
<astraljava> lduros: Then you are running something else.
<CellTech> How come my channel list. Won't let me connect to the android-root channel?
<Unit193> Because you need to register with nickserv.
<Unit193> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<CellTech> Interesting
<Unit193> The channel is blocking unidentified users (+r)
<CellTech> Where do I do that at?
<pleia2> CellTech: this is off-topic here, please follow the links above
<f3e_> Good evening.
<f3e> Is there any way to remove the overlay during login?
<f3e> so it will show what's actually going on during the login process
<f3e> It's taking ages to login so i'd like to take a look what's going on.
<Unit193> /etc/default/grub  and you need to comment out the quiet splash and update grub, unless you only want it for once.
<f3e> Unit193, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" ?
<f3e> Unit193, and how do you mean update grub?
<f3e> like Sudo apt-get update grub?
<pleia2> sudo update-grub
<pleia2> it's a command
<f3e> Thanks.
<Unit193> Awwwh, I had that one!
<f3e> Though it didn't do what i exactly wanted it to do, for some reason it logged in a lot faster...
<f3e> I don't see any sence in this >.<
<f3e> So the slow login thing is some sort of bug
<f3e> It's nothing about the applications that starts up
<f3e> And the bug seems to occur only on the 64-bit version.
<f3e> What's even more strange is that it doesn't occur on every start up, but most times.
<f3e> 2 out of 3 logins are slow. With no changes applied.
<Ramon> buenas tardes a todos
<Ramon> tengo una pregunta?
<Ramon> me pueden ayudar
<Ramon> deje de usar windows me encanta xubuntu
<Ramon> pero
<Ramon> ...
<Ramon> no puedo copiar ni pegar archivos en mi sistema de archivos
<Ramon> en la carpeta de lampp
<Ramon> soy programador
<Ramon> en php
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<Ramon> #xubuntu-es
#xubuntu 2013-06-10
<LamontX12-04> First timer here coming from Windows xp.  Currently installing Xubuntu 12.04 on non-pae cpu. Any tips?
<maxm11> Did anyone notice on the install screen, the page titled The Xubuntu Desktop, Number 2 the last sentence says "to save screen estate", is my OCD or is it supposed to be real esate
<seronis> yes and no
<seronis> the 'real' is meant to imply tangible, like property or land.  so more accurate to leave it out
<dooglus> hi
<dooglus> I run xubuntu, and use gnome-sound-applet for a volume control
<dooglus> when I right-click it and pick 'properties' I used to get sound settings, but now I get the gnome control panel with most of the icons missing
<dooglus> I think it's because XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP is set to XFCE, and most of the settings have something like 'only show in GNOME' in their .desktop files
<well_laid_lawn> does xfce's sound applet not work for you?
<dooglus> so how can I get the right-click on the panel applet to work?
<dooglus> not well, i don't think.  didn't try it for a few years though
<dooglus> i'll ry it now
<dooglus> is it called 'audio mixer' in the 'add new items' dialog?
<dooglus> it doesn't have per-application volume controls like the gnome one does
<dooglus> running:
<dooglus> XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME gnome-control-center
<dooglus> from the command line gets me what I want - but I can't figure out how to have that environment variable in my session
<dooglus> I tried setting it in .xprofile, but something overwrites it after
<well_laid_lawn> xfce will afaik
<dooglus> what's annoying is I fixed this issue on my old computer, but forgot how
<well_laid_lawn> might be time to start a blog and record these things
<well_laid_lawn> ;)
<well_laid_lawn> dooglus:  does this help - http://askubuntu.com/questions/146245/xfce-volume-adjusting-sound-applet-for-12-04
<photon> hi. which gcc version is in xubuntu 12.04? I haven't installed it yet, so if someone could please check or tell me how to find out?
<well_laid_lawn> !info gcc 12.04
<ubottu> '12.04' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<Aiena1> Hi I am having a prbolem my phone is connecting to xubuntu like it were a bluetooth headset instead of a pc
<Aiena1> I cant send files from the pc
<well_laid_lawn> !info gcc precise
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.112ubuntu5)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB
<well_laid_lawn> photon:  ^^
<photon> thank you well_laid_lawn
<photon> !info gcc raring
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.120ubuntu10)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.3-1ubuntu10 (raring), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB
<photon> no 4.8 versions yet :(
<Aiena> i think you can get it via a ppa
<Aiena> not sure
<photon> will try that, thanks
<Aiena> if anything goes wrong
<Aiena> there is always ppa-purge
<Aiena> the saviour of the day :P
<Aiena> its better to do that than just remove a ppa which is quiet useless
<Aiena> photon: do you really need 4.8 though
<photon> I need the latest support for the C++11 standard, and 4.8 includes support for thread local variables, I think no earlier gcc versions have that.
<Aiena> photon but maybe 4.8 is available as an update in stock raring too
<Aiena> I havent booted into raring yet. Still using the stable old 12.04
<Aiena> photon are you using raring - see if its available as an update
<photon> not using raring, but will install it later. :) thank you.
<Aiena> photon: it is available for raring as an update
<Aiena> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel.changes.raring/8205
<Aiena> you should update to that distro if you want the latest maybe on a seperate partition
<photon> yeah or in a VM.
<Aiena> either way
<Aiena> youll be able to build with the latest gcc then
<Aiena> I think
<Aiena> never tried building in a vm
<Aiena> anyways give it a shot
<Aiena> tell me what happens. I am interested.
<Aiena> photon:
<photon> Aiena: will do, thanks :)
<Aiena> :)
<Aiena> otherwise use fedora but thats a whole other story - dont want to go there
<Aiena> photon do you know how to make an application always run as root and ask for a password
<Aiena> similar to run as administrator in windows
<photon> Aiena: you mean `sudo`?
<Aiena> yes but automatically
<Aiena> like when you open synaptics
<Aiena> it automatically request super user prviledges
<Aiena> i know you xna run sudo program from terminal
<Aiena> but i was asking if an apllication can be made to automatically request su priviledges on startup form the menu foe example
<Aiena> *can
<Aiena> *sudo "program"
<Aiena> *application
<photon> I don't know how to do that. maybe you could write a script?
<koegs> Aiena: use a script or change the entry in the menu to use "gksudo <program>"
<Aiena> koegs how do you do that ?
<Aiena> I was looking for that only
<Aiena> How do you edit the menu
<Aiena> can you give me a good resource koegs on that
<koegs> Aiena: right click on the button, properties, edit menu?
<koegs> "menu button"
<Aiena> right clicking executes the app
<Aiena> ah found it
<koegs> right click on the menu-button, not the "app-button"
<Aiena> thanks
 * Aiena nods
<koegs> out of curiosity, which programm do you want to use as root?
<Aiena> calibre
<Aiena> it seems to not convert ebooks otherwise
<Aiena> the epub converter fails
<Aiena> it apparently needs to write a .config file
<Aiena> for conversion
<Aiena> root is not something i generally want to fool with anyways
<Aiena> most apps dont need root priviledges callibre is an oddball :P
<well_laid_lawn> I'd think it would be easier to run it with gksu from a terminal
<Aiena> koegs: is sudo for a graphical application different from gksudo for a graphival application in  terminal ?
<Aiena> *graphical
<well_laid_lawn> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Aiena> bye thanks all
<xubuntu469> videos are washed out like in 256 colors... need some help kinda new to this.
<xubuntu709> Hy everybody
<bgardner> xubuntu709, Hello
<xubuntu709> I can not update xubuntu 12.04, also synaptic and ubuntu software center is bloggd
<bgardner> xubuntu709, What happens when you try, and how are you trying?
<xubuntu709> system shows me a script of a Bug
<bgardner> xubuntu709, Are you trying to update *to* 12.04, or just trying to get current with your updates for 12.04?
<xubuntu709> i try with terminal: /var/cache/apt/ not possible
<bgardner> xubuntu709: try 'sudo apt-get upgrade' from a terminal
<xubuntu709> sorry my english is law (german)
<xubuntu709> O=k
<xubuntu709> Termnal answerd:/var/lib/sudo/fritz/2 kann nicht geöffnet werden: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar W: Es wird keine Sperre für schreibgeschützte Sperrdatei /var/lib/dpkg/lock verwendet E: Schreiben nach /var/cache/apt/ nicht möglich E: Die Paketliste oder die Statusdatei konnte nicht eingelesen oder geöffnet werden.
<xubuntu709> sorry it is in german
<bgardner> xubuntu709: It's okay, stand by while I check it
<xubuntu709> ok
<bgardner> xubuntu709: Okay, I read the translation for that to read "filesystem is read only", is that correct?
<xubuntu709> think so, but not sure, linux is a  mirakle, if is ot running
<xubuntu709> I`m only a user
<bgardner> xubuntu709: That's okay, could you do this and tell me what it says, please: 'mount -l -t ext4'
<xubuntu709> mount -I -t  ext4: fritz@fritz-1003HAG:~$ mount -I -t ext4 mount: Ungültige Option -- I Aufruf: mount -V                 : Version ausgeben         mount -h                 : Diese Hilfe ausgeben         mount                    : eingehängte Dateisysteme auflisten         mount -l                 : dito, inklusive Volume-Label So weit mit dem informativen Part. Als nächstes das Einhängen. Der Befehl lautet „mount [-t fsty
<xubuntu709> yes is true
<bgardner> xubuntu709: Is this a LiveCD image that you are running?
<bgardner> xubuntu709: By which I mean, did you boot from a disc?
<xubuntu709> I try to load from the currently running xubuntu on my Asus EssPC Hag 1030
<xubuntu709> It is not a Lifebooting tool: DVD7CD or USB stick
<bgardner> xubuntu709: Okay, then it sounds like your root partition is mounted read-only.  Have you tried rebooting yet?
<xubuntu709> Please how I did it ? but only loose all my data?
<xubuntu709> you rebooting with shut down the Pc and restart?
<bgardner> xubuntu709: Not yet.
<xubuntu709> ok
<bgardner> xubuntu709: First, type 'mount' and tell me the result, please.
<xubuntu709> It is possible to got respositoris also extern and loadig on a usb.stick and than load on my Netbook
<xubuntu709> ok monut Moment
<xubuntu709> hear the result: fritz@fritz-1003HAG:~$ mount /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro) proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw) none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw) none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw) udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755) devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid
<bgardner> xubuntu709: Okay, stand by.
<xubuntu709> ok I don`t run away
<bgardner> xubuntu709: Try this command: 'sudo -i' - it should leave you at a root@fritz:~# prompt.
<xubuntu709> ok
<bgardner> xubuntu709: If it does not, please tell me any error you receive.
<koegs> xubuntu709: you could also join #ubuntu-de :)
<xubuntu709> ritz@fritz-1003HAG:~$ sudo -it should leave you at a root@fritz:-# promt usage: sudo [-D level] -h | -K | -k | -V usage: sudo -v [-AknS] [-D level] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u user             name|#uid] usage: sudo -l[l] [-AknS] [-D level] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-U user             name] [-u user name|#uid] [-g groupname|#gid] [command] usage: sudo [-AbEHknPS] [-C fd] [-D level] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt]
<bgardner> xubuntu709: I'll keep working with you if you like, but koegs makes an excellent point - you might find this easier with someone who speaks German.
<claudiu> bonjour
<Guest76549> nickname claudiux
<Guest76549> bonjour
<Guest76549> y a t'il des fr ici? svp
<bgardner> xubuntu709: And that last command should have just been: sudo -i
<xubuntu709> ok it is bee true, but you also a good  job with my problem
<Guest76549> someone french?
<Guest76549> pliz?
<cfhowlett> !fr|Guest76549,
<ubottu> Guest76549,: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu709> sorry no french language only german/english
<Guest76549> okay
<Guest76549> i'll try to expose my problem :)
<Guest76549> i have an EEPC
<Guest76549> asus
<Guest76549> i just installed xubuntu and i think that i need video driver
<Guest76549> because i tried to watch an youtube video and ....
<cfhowlett> Guest76549, to watch videos?
<Guest76549> yes or playing facebook games
<cfhowlett> Guest76549, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest76549> is little slowly
<Guest76549> and then restart ?
<koegs> xubuntu709: ich würde dir echt empfehlen evtl. nach #ubuntu-de zu kommen, falls es weiterhin mit der Sprache hapert
<Guest76549> (thanks)
<xubuntu709> war mit dem Bug auf Ubuntuusers,de nur da fühlte ich mich richtig veräppelt, als fritz8666
<Guest76549> ill be back
<xubuntu709> mit der sprache haperts hier nur bedngt wenn es um linux-englsh geht, verstehe fast zu 90 %
<xubuntu709> ok which is the Irc chanel for xubuntu users?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu709, right here
<xubuntu709> in german language ?
<xubuntu332> whats crackin?
<xubuntu709> somebody give the tipp better to change the channel
<cfhowlett> !de|xubuntu709,
<ubottu> xubuntu709,: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<xubuntu709> or I stay her and listen wat is right for my bug-problem
<cfhowlett> !bug|xubuntu709,
<ubottu> xubuntu709,: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu709, you might also check/post the issue the forums.  Do NOT expect an immediate response because you have an immediate issue.
<xubuntu709> sorry da ich hier das erste mal bin wo geb ich: das ein?
<xubuntu709> bin ein bischen blöd glaub ich? smile
<bgardner> xubuntu709: Why don't you try #ubuntu-de first, and come back here if you don't find your solution there?
<xubuntu709> good question
<bgardner> xubuntu709: Warum nicht versuchen #ubuntu-de, dann auf diesen Kanal zurück, wenn Sie nicht finden, eine Lösung? Sie können mit Schalter /join #ubuntu-de
<wOOnder> hi there
<wOOnder> could someone help me setting a "network" between xubuntu and win xp, I have found how to share my printer with gadmin-samba but not how to share a folder between the 2 OS
<wOOnder> in reality I found how to share with "shares-admin" but duno how to set rights on shared folder
<wOOnder> I use xubuntu 13.04 in french
<dooglus> well_laid_lawn: I usually write in IRC when I solve a problem, so I can grep the logs later, but didn't for that one
<dooglus> well_laid_lawn: I found my old solution, and posted it as an answer to the question you dug up: http://askubuntu.com/a/306494/45642
<m4jid> Hi
<m4jid> hi i just installed xubuntu 12.04
<m4jid> i have GeForce GT 430 with two monitor one 22 and another 19 inch
<m4jid> i dont have high resolution on my 22" monitr
<TheSheep> m4jid: are you using the proprietary drivers or the build-in?
<m4jid> i installed recommended driver
<m4jid> from additional driver menu
<TheSheep> so the proprietary drivers
<m4jid> yes
<TheSheep> use the nvidia-settings program then, I guess
<TheSheep> the one that comes with the drivers
<m4jid> TheSheep, same i cannot change resolution
<m4jid> i meant i can but not 1680x1050
<TheSheep> I have no idea how to troubleshoot the nvidia's closed-source product, you could try searching the forums and/or google if someone had a similar problem and perhaps contact nvidia's support
<TheSheep> you can also ask at #ubuntu, as this part is pretty much the same
<TheSheep> oh, and check this link
<TheSheep> !nvidia | m4jid
<ubottu> m4jid: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<TheSheep> sorry that I can't help more
<m4jid> i download the driver from nvidia website how cna i install it
<m4jid> everytime im trying to instll it tell me to exit x mode
<TheSheep> it's the same driver, so it won't help
<Mortvert> Are there any programs/widgets that can display my cpu/memory/swap load along with amount of HD space filled and network usage?
<Unit193> Like atop?  There's also a panel one for CPU/Swap/RAM.
<Sysi> you can add panel applets that show those or use conky
<Sysi> you can install panel plugin for network and disk usage too
<Mortvert> well, conky is PITA to configure, i tried few configs, none work properly
<Mortvert> And i have very limited amount of panel space
<Sysi> add extra panel, you can make it autohiding
<Sysi> gnome-system-monitor displays all of that info I think
<Mortvert> grrr
<Mortvert> sensors-detect says 'yes' on some sensors scanning yet it tells me that it doesn't find any sensors
<clear`> hey guys i need some help with dual booting
<clear`> i installed win7, then installed xubuntu, boot-repair doesnt allow me to check, repair windows
<white_Wolf> Hi! can you help me please? I cant instal amd-ati driver
<Mortvert> hrm, Sysi
<Mortvert> how the hell i can get rid of conky's background?
<Mortvert> i made it use own window but it seems to have wallpaper
<Sysi> I've never used conky
<white_Wolf> who ever installed video drivers?
<white_Wolf> on amd radeon
<clear`> white_Wolf: does it give you an error?
<clear`> warning?
<white_Wolf> clear: after install I reboot my laptop and... only terminal
<white_Wolf> if delete xorg.conf then xubuntu will work
<clear`> are you sure you are installing the right driver?
<white_Wolf> i take it from http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<clear`> http://askubuntu.com/questions/286454/cant-install-amd-catalyst-drivers-on-13-04
<clear`> Apparently it won't work under the new version of the Linux kernel; anyone know how to make it compatible? – Bob Making-Pie Apr 27 at 7:53
<drc> white_Wolf: and you <did> check http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/amdcatalyst13-4linreleasenotes.aspx to make sure your card was supported, you have the correct dependencies, and all that?
<clear`> In order to install Catalyst 13.4 please refer to those instructions: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Raring_Installation_Guide#Installing_Proprietary_Drivers_a.k.a._Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<white_Wolf> thanks, i`l try this
<clear`> drc: can you help me with dual booting?
<drc> clear`: Nope, detest dual booting, so I've never played with it, sorry :)
<clear`> i have to :(
<clear`> i could do virtual box, but id rather just dual boot
<clear`> i have to have quickbooks for business
<drc> I'd start here though,,,, http://askubuntu.com/questions/293612/dual-boot-ubuntu-13-04-and-windows-8-windows-doesnt-boot
<Mortvert> urk
<clear`> ok imma just do a vm install
<clear`> screw it
<seronis> Q:   SettingsManager -> WindowManager -> Advanced -> WindowAction   seems to be getting ignored.  I have it set to maximize windows but when double clicking a titlebar the window just blinks and remains unchanged
<goddard> coming from Unity here.. In unity chromium has more menu options where are those menu options when using xfce?
<brainwash> goddard: which menu options are missing?
<goddard> brainwash: the History menu is gone
<goddard> brainwash: in Unity I can restore my previous session tabs in the History menu item
<xubuntu636> Hey- anybody home?
<ochosi> !hi | xubuntu636
<ubottu> xubuntu636: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu636> Fantastic
<xubuntu636> I do have a really silly question
<xubuntu636> I burned xubuntu as an iso
<xubuntu636> And I'm trying to boot from it- but even with the boot order as disc first
<xubuntu636> My machine is still kicking to it's windows installation
<ochosi> and i assume that the disc-burning went without (obvious) complications?
<Unit193> How new is the computer?  There should be a single time boot menu you can try to force it, have you tried that as well?  Have you checked to see if you can boot the disk on another computer?
<xubuntu636> Right the burning process went really smoothly
<xubuntu636> The computer is maybe 8 years old?
<xubuntu636> It's a pentium d gateway, so it's not exactly "new"...
<xubuntu636> I have tried the boot menu
<xubuntu636> It's still rolling over to the windows xp
<goddard> nevermind i fiugred out you can use ctrl+shift+t
<goddard> and you can do that up to 10 times
<xubuntu636> I'll try another machine with the disc I suppose
<xubuntu636> Thanks all!
<mike-linux> ok, i need some serious help, as i cannot boot into Xubuntu anymore. it stops during startup and does not do anything anymore.. for some reason it cannot proceed.
<mike-linux> when pressing ctrl-alt-del it says exiting: acpid and then it reboots
<mike-linux> what to do now?
<mike-linux> right now i am in windows, so hardware seems ok
<mike-linux> but i did not do updates what so ever. it just happened
#xubuntu 2013-06-11
<xubuntu776> Hello ALL! I'm a noob t Linux/Xubuntu, and a bit of help. I've been automatically using qBittorrent. Machine borked...reinstalled Xubuntu. NowTransmissionhas taken over as Only Torrent app! I prefer qBittorrent. A lot. How does one set qBit as default torrent app?
<Unit193> For one, you can remove transmission, but normally you can right click > open with other application and make it default there.
<brainwash> starting with xfce 4.10 there is also the mime type editor to assign a default application to a file type
<brainwash> xfce4-mime-settings
<xubuntu776> Thanx Unit193...been wrestling with that for a coupla hours ^_^ In Settings Manager the on app choices/select options are about Mail and Browsers. OPen with doesn't work.
<xubuntu776> Only.
<GridCube> xubuntu776, uninstall transmission, leave qbittorrent as your only torrent manager
<xubuntu776> Brainwash thank you too.  do you mean to type "xfce4 - mime - settings " into the terminal?
<brainwash> it's "xfce4-mime-settings"
<brainwash> from terminal or appfinder (alt+f2)
<Unit193> Menu > Settings Manager  has it too of course.
<brainwash> or via click in settings manager :)
<xubuntu776> Gridcube...now that sounds like something that'll work.
<xubuntu776> Hold on Hold on I tryin' now!
<xubuntu776> I'm looking for an easy uninstall move now. Somewhere in Ubuntu Software Center?
<GridCube> yes, or simply do sudo apt-get purge transmission-gtk
<xubuntu776> I've gotta say toothat I played with Linux Live cds for years.Finally XP crashed and burned a month ago. Wiped drive, full install Xubuntu. I REALLY likin' it. Shoulda done this years ago! Just sayin'
<brainwash> my XP machine is still runing.. since 2002 :)
<xubuntu776> Thank you Everyone. Also I'll probably become a visitor here on irc chat. I've mostly been a lurker, not a participant. Again thanx.
<xubuntu776> Brainwash. Since '02!? Tremendous.
<brainwash> it used to be my gaming system
<brainwash> it's pretty impressive, nowadays everyone seems to reinstall ubuntu-based systems on a daily base :D
<xubuntu776> I've used my Windows boxes as media aquisition, listening/veiwing machines. You get used to stuff. I think I'm enjoying this Linux thing ;>)
<brainwash> yea, there is so much to discover, so much to learn
<brainwash> so many possibilities.. and a great community :)
<brainwash> and finally even some (more) games -> steam
<xubuntu776> I'd kinda gotten my Xubuntu setup ...ok. Then...WTF. Start over. Next move is learn more about cloning my primary partition/drive. I be around leaning on the expertise here!
<xubuntu776> I'm seeing...a great community!
<seronis> Q:   SettingsManager -> WindowManager -> Advanced -> WindowAction   seems to be getting ignored.  I have it set to maximize windows but when double clicking a titlebar the window just blinks and remains unchanged
<seronis> any suggestions on what might cause that ?
<bullgard4> seronis: I have no idea about the cause. But please read ~/.xsession-errors for a clue.
<pii3> Hi
<pii3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2153429&p=12686552#post12686552
<xubuntu422> After installing an AMD driver for my video card(Trying) and then rebooting my computer my comuter will no longer boot, it will only bring up a shell prompt, how do I get into linux?
<acerimmer_> !nomodeset|xubuntu422,
<ubottu> xubuntu422,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like there's no xorg.conf for the ati driver to read - you can log into the tty and check the X log
<xubuntu422> How do I create or download the xlog?
<xubuntu422> xorg?
<xubuntu422> with !nomodeset I get "event not found"
<well_laid_lawn> there should be an app called   ati-config   you can run from the tty
<well_laid_lawn> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<IvarB> hi, how do I fix my panels so that the stuff I put on them dont disappear between logins?
<IvarB> I currently have a bunch of empty launchers in my taskbar atm
<ochosi> IvarB: panel plugins etc are stored in the home directory in the .config/xfce4/panel folder
<ochosi> IvarB: check there whether there's a problem or maybe you're running out of disc-space
<xubuntu398> hi there :)
<xubuntu398> i need some help with my wifi
<bgardner> xubuntu398: What help do you need?
<xubuntu398> i istall xubuntu on my laptop but it dosent connet to the wifi network
<xubuntu398> cable is fine
<bgardner> xubuntu398: What is your laptop make/model?
<xubuntu398> packard bell easynote mx
<xubuntu398> wifi is intel wm3945abg
<xubuntu398> i had problems with all linux i tried so far except  pupy
<bgardner> xubuntu398: What does 'ifconfig wlan0' and 'iwconfig' give you?
<xubuntu398> ifocnfig wlan0: link encap:ethernet hw adress 00:13:02:9b:83:93
<xubuntu398> (i am at other pc)
<xubuntu398> up broadcast mutitcast mtu:1500 metric:1
<bgardner> xubuntu398: See http://paste.ubuntu.com, it makes this part easier.
<xubuntu398> rx:0 error :0  discarted:0 excess:0 etc..all zero
<xubuntu398> txqueuelen:1000
<xubuntu398> ok, for that i need to connect on the laptop
<xubuntu398> wait i will get cable and come back
<bgardner> k
<xubuntu-rip> hi :) its me 398 lol
<xubuntu-rip> ifconfig wlan0 wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  Endereço de HW 00:13:02:9b:83:93             UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1           pacotes RX:0 erros:0 descartados:0 excesso:0 quadro:0           Pacotes TX:0 erros:0 descartados:0 excesso:0 portadora:0           colisões:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:0 (0.0 B) TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<xubuntu-rip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5754918/
<xubuntu-rip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5754921/
<xubuntu-rip> this is it
<xubuntu-rip> sorry, its in portuguese :)
<bgardner> xubuntu-rip: Give me a minute here
<xubuntu-rip> oki
<bgardner> xubuntu-rip: Next up: 'sudo lshw -C network'
<xubuntu-rip> done
<xubuntu-rip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5754938/
<bgardner> xubuntu-rip: Next: 'nm-tool'
<xubuntu-rip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5754943/
<koegs> # Created 2013-06-11 for SID *...
<koegs> sorry, wc
<bgardner> xubuntu-rip: Okay, and if you click on the NetworkManager applet do you see Rede Vaz in the list of WAPs?
<xubuntu-rip> yes. its always there
<bgardner> xubuntu-rip: Okay, and then you click on it and what happens?
<xubuntu-rip> it ask me password, i put it, it tries to connect and dosent work
<xubuntu-rip> sorry my internet is going off sometimes...
<bgardner> xubuntu-rip: Okay, do it now and once it rejects your password go back to the prompt and get the result of 'dmesg | tail -n 50'
<xubuntu_rip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5754982/
<bgardner> xubuntu_rip: And you have other devices connecting to the AP, is that right?
<xubuntu_rip> yeah, 2 more computers now. usually 3
<xubuntu_rip> sometime the phone
<bgardner> xubuntu_rip: Okay, let's just do this by the numbers then: 'sudo iwconfig'
<xubuntu_rip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5755012/
<bgardner> xubuntu_rip: Next: 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel 1'
<xubuntu_rip> rip@rip-mobil:~$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel 1 Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Device or resource busy.
<bgardner> xubuntu_rip: Ok: 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 freq 2.412G'
<xubuntu_rip> rip@rip-mobil:~$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 freq 2.412g Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Device or resource busy.
<bgardner> xubuntu_rip: About what I figured.  Hang on a moment.
<bgardner> xubuntu_rip: Okay: 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "Rede Vaz" ap A4:B1:E9:4F:36:8A commit'
<nicetrynsa_> I'm having trouble installing xubuntu on my HDD.  I've got some unallocated space on a second HDD which is not showing up in the installer.  Any idea on how to get it to do so?
<holstein> i would test the hardware, and see that the bios sees it
<nicetrynsa_> It does
<nicetrynsa_> The HDD shows up, but unallocated space doesn't to Xubuntu
<holstein> nicetrynsa_: you see it in the terminal if you run "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<nicetrynsa_> This is the output I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5755388/
<holstein> nicetrynsa_: i see 3 devices there.. is the hard drive in question one of those?
<nicetrynsa_> I'm assuming.  I'm running it (right not) off a USB stick, I have two hard drives (one with Win8, the other is the one in question)
<holstein> nicetrynsa_: i would do whatever you need to make sure you are *not* assuming anything.. but if you see the hard drive there, then xubuntu *is* seeing it
<nicetrynsa_> But not the unallocated space
<nicetrynsa_> It sees the drive as a whole, when I know that there is ~127gb unallocated
<holstein> nicetrynsa_: i would go on a partition.. make an ext4 partition and swap and just use them
<gits1225> Which is the xfce version in xubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<nicetrynsa_> The installer isn't letting me do anything to the drive
<holstein> nicetrynsa_: sure.. i would manually create the partitions i need before using the installer
<nicetrynsa_> Using fdisk?
<holstein> nicetrynsa_: i use gparted
<holstein> !info xfce
<ubottu> Package xfce does not exist in raring
<TheSheep> xfce4
<holstein> TheSheep: do you know what version?
<TheSheep> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.10.0 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 31 kB
<nicetrynsa_> gparted isn't allowing any operations http://i.imgur.com/wDT8YBx.png
<holstein> gits1225: i see xfce4 4.8.0.3 in my ubuntu 12.04 installation
<gits1225> ty holstein
<holstein> nicetrynsa_: i would test and wipe that drive, and repartition it for an installation, then run the partitioner
<holstein> nicetrynsa_: xubuntu *is* seeing it.. so is gparted..
<gits1225> nicetrynsa_, did you start gparted with super user permissions?
<nicetrynsa_> yes
<gits1225> When you try to delete the partition, what does it say?
<holstein> nicetrynsa_: i would be using gparted from a live CD
<nicetrynsa_> I am on a live usb
<holstein> nicetrynsa_: share the error message that gits1225 is seeking
<nicetrynsa_> not getting any error message when I try to delete it
<holstein> nicetrynsa_: what is happening then?
<nicetrynsa_> I have absolutely no clue
<gits1225> Can you show a screenshot after you try to delete a partition?
<nicetrynsa_> yeah, 1 sec
<gits1225> Something went wrong I guess
<Guest55375> hello, has anybody tried to install instalation cd of xubuntu 13.04 on usb? I tried with unetbootin, but system want to start from usb. When i tried ver 12.10 , no problems..
<holstein> Guest55375: whats the issue?
<Guest55375> notebook want to boot , when i make bootable usb from iso image xubuntu 13.04
<Guest55375> but , when i make bootable usb from 12.10 iso,  no problem to boot live cd..
<holstein> Guest55375: i have booted 13.04 using a live CD usb stick make with unetbootin.. whats the issue?
<Guest55375> which version of unetbootin?
<Guest55375> i think, that is problem in iso, which i downloaded, where can i fing md5 sum?
<holstein> Guest55375: various versions.. the stock one in the 12.04 repos as of recent.. what is the issue for you? what fails? how? what error messages? are you able to boot to the live CD?
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Guest55375> ok , i tried  md5sum.exe, it writes FAILED open or read
<Guest55375> to many files, it means, that iso was wrong downloaded?
<holstein> Guest55375: no
<holstein> Guest55375: it means just what it said.. "failed to open or read"
<holstein> Guest55375: i usually just generate an md5 of the iso, and compare to the one on the site
<Guest55375> C:\Users\asus\Downloads>md5sum.exe -c xubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso md5sum.exe:     101 restricted/binary-i386/Release: No such file or directory     101 restricted/binary-i386/Release: FAILED open or read md5sum.exe:    1524 restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: No such file or director y
<Guest55375> and in the end "md5sum.exe: WARNING: 65 of 65 listed files could not be read"
<holstein> Guest55375: you'll need to install an md5 sum generator.. you'll point it to the iso file, it'll give you a sum.. you compare that sum
<holstein> Guest55375: you are talkming about the md5sum.exe file though
<holstein> Guest55375: you are not doing it correctly.. you'll install an md5 sum generator.. for windows, since i assume you are in windows
<Guest55375> md5 checksums are different :D
<Guest55375> how is it posible, i downloaded via torrent..
<Guest55375> ?
<holstein> Guest55375: so, thats a great place to start.. i would re download the iso, and go from there
<Guest55375> i can download alternate iso, what is it?
<well_laid_lawn> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<holstein> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<holstein> Guest55375: ^^ i would just try another mirror.. try direct
<Guest55375> ok, thanks everybody for help :)
<mbertens> hi all, i have a silly problem, i have a ASRock AD2550-ITX mb with intel PowerVR SGX545. installing xubuntu goes very well but when it starts for the first time the xwindows display configuration is wrong. When i perform X -configure, i'll get an error that the number of devices mismatches the number of monitors. i hacked the xorg.conf file to get the display working but i have only one resolution and only one screen. How do i get a proper working xor
<well_laid_lawn> mbertens:  see if this helps - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953734
<WeberEInc> Hello - Am I correct in understanding that the current version of Xubuntu no longer fits on a CD-ROM?  I was hoping to use it as a replacement for older machines which still work but may not have a DVD player....
<Sysi> you can use newest LTS 12.04
<Sysi> if they won't boot from USB
<WeberEInc> Sysi: Yes, they won't boot from USB, but moving forward from 12.04, will they always be bigger than a CD from now on?
<holstein> WeberEInc: the current one says its bigger.. i wouldnt imagine it getting smaller
<holstein> !minimal | WeberEInc
<ubottu> WeberEInc: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> you can always use that and add what you like.. or roll your own live CD's
<Sysi> the issues that make the CD big should disappear at some point though
<Sysi> (gtk 2 vs 3, python 2 vs 3)
#xubuntu 2013-06-12
<Guest72199> OK guys, I am stuck here and could seriously use a hand.  I have a Samsung 700Z5A laptop - I can not install ubuntu 12.10 or 13.04 unless upgrading from 12.04 LTS..... I switched to studio because, well, way better for what I do, pleasently surprised.... so, I install 13.04.  No go.  12.10 no go.  12.04 good.  Upgrade to 12.10, no go... says its good but screen just turns on and off after reboot.  so i stay on 12.04... then after
<Guest72199>  a few hours of successful setting up the screen begins to flicker with horozontal/vertical lines HORRIBLY.... i searched and found a kernal to DL and it stopped the issue. Mind you, it started out of nowhere... THEN when its fixed i now can not see the menus right, specifically the white colors -  i am using the NOX theme and it looks horrible - so i switch to a dark ugly theme so see, and come here to beg for some help... as
<Guest72199> ive been at this for a long damn time (months if you count from when I started w/ ubuntu and my  other issues) and Ive got work in the AM and I feel like I'll go nuts if I go to bed without resolving this crap.  I could take a screen snap or something?  I don't know what to say, remote desktop assistence, I am stuck here and reeeeally could use some help, it would be appreciated beyond words.  Anyone?  Oh, can't right click
<Guest72199> either... and, I've installed and reinstalled Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio like 20 freaking times.
<clear`> when you try the live cd, does everything work right?
<Guest72199> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/ugtheme.png/
<Aiena1> Can someone please help me re enable hibernate on xfce 4.10 ?
<Aiena> *re-enable
<xubuntu777> s
<xubuntu777> hola mundo !
<xubuntu777> xD
<Aiena> hola
<Aiena> Hi
<Aiena> xubuntu777
<Aiena> xubuntu777: have you been able to re-enable hibernate on xfce 4.10?
<xubuntu777> como estan _
<Aiena> bien
<xubuntu777> aqui nistalando linux
<xubuntu777> por 4ta vez
<xubuntu777> esta tarde
<Aiena> Yo no sé más español xubuntu777
<xubuntu777> speak english_
<Aiena> Yes
<Aiena> Sorry
<Aiena> I speak a bit portugues so could understand you a little bit :)
<Aiena> *portuguese
<xubuntu777> i dont speek portuguese
<xubuntu777> understend you a litle bit XD
<anthony__> Alors, j'suis mieux de rester sous Xubuntu 12.10 ou 13.04 ?!
<anthony__> ?
<anthony__> ?
<anthony__> ?
<KazraC> hi all
<KazraC> what's new in 13.04 xubuntu, any opinons on ho runsw it
<baizon> KazraC: it runs well :)
<baizon> very stable
<KazraC> nice how long have u been running it
<baizon> KazraC: since beta 1
<KazraC> is it your main os, i uased to run unbuntu back at version 5, my laptop is running windows 8 and i dont like it
<KazraC> i am trying out win 7 on it and runs retty good
<KazraC> baut thinking of linux again
<baizon> yes its my main OS
<KazraC> do you know of any driver issues
<baizon> well im using a AMD graphics card and have no prob with it
<clear`> xubuntu has been my main os for years
 * KazraC rases an eyebrow
<clear`> i think im still on 11 tho
<baizon> my wifi drivers got a little bug that it spams some crazy msg in the log but its nothing big
<clear`> my older toshiba had wifi driver problems
<KazraC> am running an acer
<clear`> but just bought a new samsung and installed xubuntu 13.04 with no problem
<clear`> well, i had problems, but it was due to xubuntu
<KazraC> the acer is only like a month old
<KazraC> any way must dash, see you all later
<clear`> bye
<clear`> i had hell trying to dual boot xubuntu and win7
<[0gb_us]> Quick question: if I install ksplice from the Software Center, will that prevent me from needing to reboot after installing kernel updates from the Update Manager?
<bazhang> !info ksplice
<ubottu> ksplice (source: ksplice): Patching live kernel without having to reboot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-4 (raring), package size 1244 kB, installed size 3084 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; arm; armel; armhf)
<bazhang> thats what the description says, not tried it myself
<[0gb_us]> Yes, I know what ksplice is, I just don't know if Update Manager would take advantage of it.
<[0gb_us]> Oh, okay. I'd test it, but I don't really know how to know when a kernel patch is coming up.
<Unit193> Uptrack/Ksplice Update Manager is a different application to id.
<[0gb_us]> Okay. That's what I thought was most probable. Thanks!
<contrapunctus> Guys, why do the monitor brightness keys stop working when I close the power manager? :(
<[0gb_us]> I wouldn't know. I can't even get the brightness keys working when the power manager is running ...
<contrapunctus> :(
<[0gb_us]> Yeah, not so good. Oddly enough, it works in Ubuntu, just not in Xubuntu. But Ubuntu is full of usability issues and is needlessly resource intensive.
<contrapunctus> [0gb_us] - Thankfully that's not a problem here...but I don't understand, xfce4-power-manager and xset dpms and xscreensaver conflict settings all the freaking time...
<contrapunctus> and I try to not have power manager run on startup because I don't really require it anymore, I uncheck it in startup and it still runs on start
<[0gb_us]> That's odd.
<contrapunctus> I added a killall xfce4-power-manager on start, then.
<contrapunctus> And now I find that the brightness keys don't work without it, wat. :S
<[0gb_us]> I'm going to kill xscreensaver and see if it alters my issue. I don't know what xset dpms is though, so I'll hope that isn't running.
<[0gb_us]> And .... no. That didn't fix my brightness buttons.
<contrapunctus> xset dpms x y z lets you set timers for (IIRC) auto shutdown, auto suspend, and auto turn off screen, in seconds, respectively.
<[0gb_us]> Ah, that. I think I saw a setting for that, but I have it disabled.
<Aiena1> How do you enable hibernate in 12.04 with xfce 4.10 I have confirmed that my pc can hibernate with pm-hibernate
<baizon> Aiena: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<Aiena> baizon: thanks
<Aiena> will reboot and check
<Aiena> baizon: It worked only one tiny issue
<Aiena> when I press the power button unlike before it used to present the hibernate option in that menu too. Now that menu still shows only logout, restart and shutdown earlier I remember it used to show all four
<Aiena> in my prev xubuntu installation I had formatted afterwards
<Aiena> both were 12.04 only
<bekks> Aiena: How much swap do you have, and how much RAM do you have?
<Aiena> 4 gb ram and a 4gb swap
<Aiena> default
<Aiena> bekks
<Aiena> but what has that got to do with the gui ?
<Aiena> it is only the power button menu which does not show it - one sec
<Aiena> between pm-hibernate works fine
<Aiena> I tested it out before enabling hibernate
<Aiena> bekks: the hibernate does option does not appear here http://i.stack.imgur.com/zqvov.jpg
<Aiena> I ran xfce4-power-manager --dump
<Aiena> Authorized to hibernate: True
<bekks> I can see the hibernate option in your paste.
<Aiena> the hibernate option appears in the taskbar
<Aiena> no thats a sample
<Aiena> in mine only the top three appear - log out, restart and shutdown
<Aiena> I cant print screen mine when the power button is pressed
<Aiena> it freezes the desktop
<bekks> So that paste is useless,since it doesnt show your actual screen. :)
<[0gb_us]> It was useful in conveying where Aiena was looking for the option.
<Aiena> bekks: preparing another image hold on
<[0gb_us]> I have a question. What's up with the user name restrictions in (Xu|U)buntu ? In Fedora, I used the same user name I always use when I can: 0gb.us. In Xubuntu, names cannot contain dots, an even odder, cannot start with a digit.
<[0gb_us]> *and
<Aiena> bekks: http://imagebin.org/261102
<Aiena> that will help I think
<xubuntu724> I just install xubuntu now !
<[0gb_us]> Yay!
<Aiena> xubuntu724: great :)
<Aiena> have fun !! It takes a bit of time to learn the commnad line but then :)
<Aiena> *command
<xubuntu724> there will be fun ;) bye everybody :)
<Aiena> Aye
<Aiena> bekks: Is there any solution this ones a tricky one
<Aiena> *one's
<bekks> I'm out of clues, sorry.
<Aiena> thanks
<Aiena> bekks: is there a way to print out images as printer output e.g. one printed page as one image
<Aiena> Hi koegs
<bekks> Aiena: Yes, configure your printer, and just print an image you've taken.
<Aiena> no print output of any print command as individual jpgs -> some thing like a printer which pronts out jpg/pngs
<Aiena> say a image printer
<Aiena> it prints out one jpg per page - like a print to file option
<Aiena> something like that
<bekks> There is a print to pdf option.
<Aiena> hmm I want to print from a pdf to individual jpgs then make adjustments to the output and then print the images on the actual printer
<Xaysia> hey
<Xaysia> I'm trying to install nvidia drivers (latest) for my gtx 560 ti card on xubuntu 13.04, but resulted in a few bsods, how do I proceed with this?
<Xaysia> desktop pc, not a laptop
<Xaysia> Someone here?
<bgardner> Xaysia: Here, just don't know the answer.
<Xaysia> Thanks for the answer man!
<koegs> BSOD in *ubuntu, never heard of that :)
<Sysi> there literally is no such thing
<Sysi> you might get kernel panic or X error screen but neither is blue
<Sysi> Xaysia: how did you try to install them?
<Xaysia> I tried via the terminal
<Sysi> how
<Xaysia> well, never said blue, i get a halt error message on a black page
<Xaysia> via the apt-get install command
<Xaysia> package nvidia-current and nvidia-current-updates
<Sysi> (BSOD is acronym for Blue Screen Of Death)
<Sysi> you need to use software-properties
<Xaysia> of course, but in this case i mean a black screen
<Xaysia> which properties?
<Sysi> application called software-properties (maybe software-properties-gtk)
<Xaysia> got those already downloaded
<Xaysia> but when I reboot and try to start up xubuntu
<Xaysia> all I see is a flashing dash
<Xaysia> and it wont recognize the gfx card afaik
<Sysi> no it looks like worse error, not finding kernel/root partition
<Xaysia> it seems to find the kernel/root
<Xaysia> but the card itself is not recognized
<Xaysia> how do I get the software-properties-gtk?
<Xaysia> I can try see if I have it already, I think I already have it though
<Sysi> press ctrl alt F1, login, remove the packages you installed and /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you have one
<Sysi> software-properties is graphical, you need to get to the desktop first
<Xaysia> how do I see which packages I have installed?
<Xaysia> I'm a bit new to the xubuntu system
<Sysi> start with nvidia-current and nvidia-current-updates
<Xaysia> dd, purged those
<Xaysia> how do I proceed?
<Xaysia> Sysi: purged nvidia*
<Sysi> rm -rf /etc/X11/xorg.conf and reboot
<Xaysia> Sysi: reboot done
<Sysi> didn't get to desktop?
<Xaysia> yeah, on desktop atm
<Sysi> I think you should have menu entry for installing drivers in settings dialog
<Xaysia> settings dialog?
<Xaysia> I cant find anything that has to do with drivers
<Sysi> well try launching software-propoerties from terminal
<Xaysia> via which command?
<Sysi> "software-[press Tab]"
<Xaysia> ah, I'm on software & updates now
<Xaysia> No proprietary drivers are in use.
<Xaysia> Where do I find the drivers?
<Xaysia> Sysi: lmk
<xubuntu193> i want to learn something
<xubuntu193> while installing xubuntu
<bluewhale> Hi! Happened to have a small problem here, came to see if someone can help me. I was using my Xubuntu desktop, and the light went off. Then, when I turned it on again, the resolution was low (1024x768), and I can't set it higher through the menu
<bluewhale> Anyone has any idea on how to solve this
<bluewhale> ?
<bgardner> bluewhale: When you say the light went off, do you mean you had a power outage?
<bluewhale> bgardner: yes
<bluewhale> (I'm not a native English speaker, sorry)
<bluewhale> In the menu, there just isn't any resolution option higher than 1024x768
<bgardner> bluewhale: Please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file (or review it yourself for clues).
<bluewhale> hi, here it is http://pastebin.com/W1WaNvEm
<bluewhale> oops
<bluewhale> sorry, just a sec
<bluewhale> this is from the wrong computer
<bluewhale> here: http://pastebin.com/nARsS5cD
<bluewhale> any idea? :S
<bgardner> bluewhale: Hang on, reading.
<bluewhale> Ok.
<bgardner> bluewhale: Well, according to the log file everything is working properly.  Do you remember the resolution you had set before the crash?
<bluewhale> bgardner: yes, 1600x900
<bluewhale> The resolution bacame seriously degraded...
<bgardner> bluewhale: Power it completely off, then power off the monitor.  Wait briefly, then turn everything back on.  After a power blip you never know what got rattled.
<bgardner> bluewhale: Please let us know how that goes.
<bluewhale> bgardner: I have done that already. The power went down a few days ago, and the problem is happening since then.
<bluewhale> I have powered the computer off and on a couple of times, since then
<bluewhale> the monitor too
<bluewhale> pretty sure it's a problem in the system
<bluewhale> can the Xorg configurations have been disconfigured?
<bgardner> bluewhale: Okay, let's walk it through then.  Do this: sudo lshw -C video
<bluewhale> ok, just a sec
<bluewhale> here http://pastebin.com/JBVdjdW7
<bgardner> bluewhale: Stand by one.
<bluewhale> ok.
<Aiena> Is there a way to list all files installed by a package in terminal ?
<brainwash> man dpkg
<brainwash> should be  dpkg -L <package>
<bluewhale> (I'm still here, for the record)
<bgardner> bluewhale: Others here are probably smarter than me about X, but the way I read the log it looks like the monitor capabilities being reported by auto-probing it are what is resulting in your reduced resolution.
<bluewhale> so, any idea on how to fix it?
<bgardner> bluewhale: I do understand that can't be the root cause since you said the only difference is the power outage.
<bluewhale> I with there was some way to just reset everything related to Xorg...
<bluewhale> This is a really annoying problem
<bluewhale> Any lead on what might take me to a solution?
<bluewhale> anything
<bluewhale> just anything
<bluewhale> :(
<bgardner> bluewhale: I apologize, got torn away.  I'm still looking.
<bgardner> bluewhale: Do you have a config file at /etc/xorg.conf or /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<bluewhale> let me see
<bluewhale> no, I don't
<bluewhale> does that tell something?
<bgardner> bluewhale: Sometimes - I'm mostly just gathering clues right now.
<bgardner> bluewhale: My current theory is that your monitor isn't replying with a correct EDID, but I've never had a situation where a power cycle didn't clear the issue.
<bluewhale> ok
<bluewhale> hm
<bluewhale> oh, might be relevant that my /home folder is mounted from a server
<bluewhale> a storage server I have here
<bluewhale> that acts as my router as well
<bluewhale> (it's in my LAN)
<bgardner> bluewhale: Thanks, I'll keep it in mind but for now I don't think that should be a part of the issue.
<bgardner> bluewhale: Try this: sudo apt-get install read-edid
<bgardner> bluewhale: Then: sudo get-edid | parse-edid
<bgardner> bluewhale: Then pastebin the result.
<bluewhale> just a sec
<bluewhale> here
<bluewhale> http://pastebin.com/sx8C14Db
<bluewhale> not sure what all that means
<bluewhale> seems like some sort of error
<bgardner> bluewhale: Well, that looks to me like it's related.  On my system that results in a modeline appropriate for X to use.  I'm wondering if your monitor was damaged from the power blip and now isn't responding with proper EDIDs.  Do you have another monitor you can test so you can rule in/out the video card & software?
<bluewhale> no, I don't...
<bgardner> bluewhale: Well, if I were you my next move would be to dismantle your video: Power off, then unplug the monitor from everything (data & power), clean all your connections and plug everything back in, then power it all back on.
<bgardner> bluewhale: I admit, I'm stymied.
<bluewhale> well, let's try
<bluewhale> but you provided me with some useful info
<bluewhale> these errors on the last pastebin
<bgardner> bluewhale: Glad to help, let us know if you have any luck.
<bluewhale> I think I can search for more info with them :)
<bluewhale> ok
<contrapunctus> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu084> Hello,  just installed 12.04 on Presario C500.  Need propriet. drivers for wireless card.  When choosing "additional drivers" from menu, there are none that show up.  I need the broadcom STA to show so I can select it.
<bgardner> !broadcom | xubuntu084
<ubottu> xubuntu084: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<well_laid_lawn> the kernel has a module now that handles alot of broadcom chips
<xubuntu084> thanks!
<djono> hey are there any touchpad tweaks? im index finger on the left button and scroll with the middle. but two fingers on this touchpad stops  the pointer
<Guest40319> Hi all
<Guest40319> Cannot delete files from ntfs partition Xubuntu 12.04: unable to find or create trash directory. What is the problem
<Guest40319> ?
<Unit193> It's trying to put them in the trash, try Shift+delete, but that also most likely won't work as I'm guessing you mounted read only.
<Guest40319> shift + del worked
<Guest40319> so why it is not deleted just by del?
<Kaurin> Hey there. I just set up Autofs for some of my cifs (samba), nfs and USB drives. All this works, however, is there a way for autofs to actually mount all these shares/devices at startup without me having to cd into those paths?
<Kaurin> i've been stumbling about the manpages and can't seem to find anything that suggests this
<Kaurin> also, i've failed hard at google-fu
<bgardner> Kaurin: Well, if you just want them to be mapped at startup, perhaps autofs isn't the way to go?
<Kaurin> bgardner, there is one more thing
<Kaurin> those cifs mounts - some are for when i'm at home, and some are for when i'm at work
<Kaurin> i'd like autofs to be persistent and keep polling those mounts
<Kaurin> and mount them when they are available
<Kaurin> i know that a simple cronjob could do this "cd <mountpoint> > /dev/null 2>&1" but... you know :)
<Kaurin> if there is a cleaner way, i'd really like to know it :D
<bgardner> Kaurin: ...what?  That's a pretty good idea, actually.
<Kaurin> what idea? cronjob / cd ?
<bgardner> Kaurin: Although I don't know that I would send the output to null - if it fails, perhaps you want to keep the output.
<bgardner> Kaurin: Yeah, I was actually going to suggest it.
<Kaurin> it will always fail for some mounts :) don't really need the output
<bgardner> Kaurin: Sounds like you answered your own question - just go the cron job route.
<Kaurin> if something is horribly wrong, then i'd disable that cronjob, and do automount -v -d -f (verbose / debug / foreground)
<Kaurin> sigh
<Kaurin> seems like i'll have to :D
<Kaurin> thank you for words of encouragement bgardner
<bgardner> Kaurin: My pleasure, good luck with your project
<Kaurin> btw: autofs package is kind of weird. the auto.master has two directives that don't make sense, and can't get parsed by default: +auto.master and +auto.master.d./ ... why would auto.master refer back to itself, and why is there a line refering to a directory which does not exist upon autofs install... sigh
<xubuntu268> hola alguien me puede asesorar que versionn convien para una pc vieja
<xubuntu268> hola alguien me puede asesorar que versionn convien para una pc vieja
<Unit193> !es | xubuntu268
<ubottu> xubuntu268: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<David-A> xubuntu268: abla usted ingles?
<xubuntu268> muy poco
<David-A> xubuntu268: y yo muy poco espaniol :(
<xubuntu268> what version is good for a old machine
<genii> 32 bit
<xubuntu268> yes
<xubuntu268> ?
<David-A> xubuntu268: Xubuntu need less power than Ubuntu, and Lubuntu need less power than Xubuntu
<xubuntu268> thx david
<Guest40319> How to remove a grey background around icon on desktop on 12.04?
<xubuntu986> hi guys i hope someone s online to answer me. i bought an old sony vaio netbook and wanted  to install my first linux on it. where do i get drivers? or do i not need them in linux ?!?
<Unit193> xubuntu986: Depends on what devices you have, but mostly it comes with what you need.
<Unit193> (There are of course exceptions.)
#xubuntu 2013-06-13
<deleve> good night all, can anyone explin to me how can i identify my router's ip using xubuntu? Cau i have the router but need the ip tp configure.
<ignore_me> deleve: Internal or external address?
<Unit193> The nm-tool command in terminal should tell you the gateway IP, which should be your router.
<deleve> ignore_me, internal i think
<FoShizz_> Anyone about?
<clear`> hey guys, trying to do dual boot again, i have win7 installed
<holstein> !dualboot | clear`
<ubottu> clear`: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<clear`> i am at the installation type with xubuntu, the windows partition is not showing
<clear`> i see, /dev/sda and free space under that
<clear`> not the ntfs partition
<holstein> clear`: i would manually add partitions
<holstein> i would do it from a gparted live CD
<clear`> do boot xubuntu live?
<clear`> or do that through the installation?
<clear`> its odd that its not showing the 2 partitions (windows and the extra one i made in windows)
<holstein> clear`: i would do it literally where ever it works
<holstein> clear`: what extra one?
<clear`> maybe i should double check that it made the extra partition
<clear`> when i installed windows i went to device manager, and created another partition from the free space
<clear`> did 100gb partition
<holstein> for what?
<clear`> for xubuntu
<holstein> clear`: i would blow that out.. go in from gparted and manually make a swap and ext4
<holstein> clear`: i wouldnt use linux to make the ntfs partition for windows either
<clear`> windows is already installed, so that partition is already made
<holstein> sure.. but you used windows to create a partition for the linux install
<holstein> i wouldnt do that, nor the other way around..
<clear`> well, just created extra space
<holstein> clear`: right.. *dont* do that
<clear`> k
<holstein> clear`: clear that out.. leave it blank.. check it.. then, use *whatever* will see it. a live CD, and create manaually what you need/want
<clear`> ok so i deleted that, i only have the windows partition now
<clear`> will boot into live
<clear`> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<goddard> hey
<Mortvert> how can i make xubuntu not start apps that were running before shutdown?
<goddard> Mortvert: like what?
<goddard> anyone know if its possible to use Unity's sound manager in Xfce
<Mortvert> Firefox/hexchat :v
<xubuntu493> anybody here?
<TheSheep> !hi | xubuntu493
<ubottu> xubuntu493: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu493> I'mk from Argentina. There's any IRC channel in Spanish?
<ochosi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<n2diy> ! update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<n2diy> ! update manager
<Noskcaj> could someone explain what the drag and drop threshold option does in mouse settings?
<TheSheep> Noskcaj: how far you need to move your cursor away from the initial position for it to be considered a drag and not a click
<TheSheep> Noskcaj: because you always move your cursor a little when clicking
<Noskcaj> TheSheep, ok, ty. and how does the double click distance setting work?
<TheSheep> no idea, but I would guess the same
<TheSheep> how near the two clicks need to be to each other to be considered a double click
<Starcraftmazter> hey guys, my xorg seems to hang on startup. Any ideas? http://pastebin.com/famTe4js
<Starcraftmazter> this may also prove useful http://pastebin.com/xY0RxUr0
<d1mAs1q> hello, what driver is better for amd trinity?
<Arpad2> the camera is not working , is there any way to fix this?
<holstein> what camera?
<Arpad2> built in the laptop
<holstein> Arpad2: i the hardware working?
<Arpad2> well its a 2 month old laptop
<holstein> Arpad2: sure.. is the hardware functional?
<Arpad2> and only reciently to try it with Cheese
<Arpad2> but us not recognised
<holstein> Arpad2: if the hardware is broken, or disabled in the bios, you will *never* get it "fixed" with software
<Arpad2> so I suppose it should work, though I never experienced it working
<holstein> Arpad2: might want to consider that then.. if you hit a wall with other options.. maybe poke around in the bios, and try other live CD's
<holstein> Arpad2: open a temrinal, and run "lspci" and "lsusb" ..see if you see the hardware listed.. use pastebin if you need help interpretting that data
<Arpad2> i am sure I need help
<Arpad2> I am illiterate in these things
<Arpad2> thank you
<Arpad2> I think it is not listed here http://paste.ubuntu.com/5762810/
<holstein> nothing in lsusb?
<Arpad2> I don't think so http://paste.ubuntu.com/5762818/
<holstein> Arpad2: thinkpad?
<holstein> E430?
<Arpad2> you mean the type of the laptop?
<holstein> yes
<Arpad2> it is Clevo p170em
<Arpad2> nor the multicolor keyboard backlight is functioning
<holstein> i would probably just try other live CD's.. see what, if anything "just works" out of the box.. i would want to use whatever operating system the vendor provides support for officially to test the hardare is functioning properly
<Arpad2> and can I have any use of Windows drivers on linux, as they were supplied
<Arpad2> ?
<Arpad2> with wine or playonlinux ?
<holstein> Arpad2: nothing about linux or ubuntu or xubuntu is preventing *anyone*, such as the creator of that laptop to provide drivers for you
<holstein> Arpad2: i wouldnt expect to use linux drivers in windows.. so i dont think the other way around will work
<holstein> but, im not saying its not supported. im saying, you dont know if the hardware works..
<Arpad2> thats true
<Arpad2> I  deleted the default Win8 too hastily
<holstein> if you are wanting out of the box linux support, consider purchasing something that comes with it.. such as system76
<holstein> otherwise, for me, i would troubleshoot and search til i get it working
<Arpad2> ok
<holstein> Arpad2: i have a dual GPU like that
<jdale> hi all
<JoeBlacken> Hi, is there a way that I can set the startup attributes for individual windows or applications, i.e., setting them to start with certain position and size or maximized
<brainwash> JoeBlacken: you are looking for devilspie or wmctrl
<brainwash> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<JoeBlacken> brainwash, yes, but does this work with XFCE?
<brainwash> sure, it does work
<JoeBlacken> brainwash, thank you a lot, I will try that
<heoyea> gdevilspie for GUI frontend
#xubuntu 2013-06-14
<ball> pfred1: JoeBlacken Sometimes you can just specify that on the command line (or menu option) that launches a program.
<ball> ...using "-geometry"
<ball> oops
 * ball wanders off in search of some daps.
<JoeBlacken> heoyea, yes I tried and it worked, however, there is only one issue, is that everytime I add a configuration for an application, I have to stop and start the service, but it does work, thank you all
<JoeBlacken> ball, thank you, I sure will need that soon
<ball> JoeBlacken: You can have shell scripts for certain tasks or workflows, that spawn your selection of apps right where you want them.
<ball> ...so that's nice.
<xubuntu450> ?
<genii> Hm.
<Quix86> fix join spam pls
 * genii sips
<Dreki> Has anyone gotten pidgin-gfire from the gfire repo to work with xubuntu? I get a missing dependancy (libnotify)
<toothpick> hello friends. i need some help with samba share on xubuntu
<toothpick> is anyone available at the moment?
<clear`> just ask
<toothpick> clear, ok here goes
<toothpick> i installed samba using apt
<toothpick> and also install samba-config (allows me to add shares and users in one window which i really like)
<|kira> Sooo.... is xfce going to gtk3?
<toothpick> i can see my xubuntu server now in windows machines
<toothpick> but, i dont think i configured the users correctly since i cannot access it
<toothpick> from windows machines
<|kira> I wish windows worked with sshfs... windows file sharing is soo convoluted.
<clear`> ports setup?
<clear`> file share, i always setup ftp's
<toothpick> no this is a local server
<toothpick> internet dhcp, and no router involved
<clear`> what error do you get when you try to access it
<toothpick> i get a prompt in windows to enter user name and password
<toothpick> when i enter that, it just says login credentials incorrect. i am putting the right user name and password
<toothpick> there is only 1 user right now on xubuntu
<magic_ninja> Ìû
<toothpick> yep
<Aiena> How do I tell the printer to continue a print job in xubuntu when it runs out of paper ?
<dougbb> I'm using the latest xubuntu and pidgin seems to have lost the ability to connect to servers on an IPv6 address
<dougbb> any ideas what could be causing that?  Other services work fine on IPv6
<xubuntu793> hi
<xubuntu793> please help me
<xubuntu793> == Xubuntu [~Xubuntu@ubuntu/member/noskcaj] has quit [Ping timeout: 252 seconds]
<xubuntu793> l
<xubuntu793> onjnkjhjkgjhhfhpornjkjgjk
<lderan> xubuntu793 what is your issue?
<lderan> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu313> Hello, i am attempting to install xubuntu 13.04 on an old compaq 6720s, it's only giving me errors back and i don't know what step to take next, anyone help?
<xubuntu313> nobody reply?
<baizon> xubuntu313: what errors?
<xubuntu313> dev/sda errors, chroot errors
<xubuntu313> right now i'm trying to install an earlier ubuntu version though and it seems to be working so far
<TheDexter1111> whats with 13.10? is it ready?
<xubuntu313> i tried it earlier and didn't have any luck
<TheDexter1111> xubuntu313: fair enough
<xubuntu313> TheDexter1111 No wait, i tried 13.04, sorry my misstake
<elfy> TheDexter1111: works 'ok' there are some bugs - I've a shutdown issue, but it's not even reached alpha1 yet ;)
<TheDexter1111> yeah, its a bit early to update
<TheDexter1111> whats the major differences between them?
<xubuntu313> this is very weird to me, my compaq 6720s accepts an older ubuntu version but not 13.04 xubuntu
<Sysi> just run 12.04 LTS if it works
<xubuntu313> could you link me to the download?
<Sysi> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04.2/release/
<xubuntu313> Sysi thank you, which would you recommend for me to use? the normal PC (Intel x86) desktop CD or PC (Intel x86) alternate install CD
<Sysi> desktop has graphical installer, alternate gives some custom options (that you're unlikely to use)
<xubuntu313> Alright, thanks for the help
<yurlmaz> bonjour
<xubuntu596> Hi! this posible install xubuntu in tex mode? friend from forum can t use live from 13.4 , he have black screen with amd radeon hd7670m
<Sysi> he should try nomodeset and xforcevesa boot options
<xubuntu596> ok :)
<xubuntu596> yyy Sysi nomodest is option in bootloader when I run from live-cd ?
<elfy> xubuntu596: press any key when you see the man and keyboard at boot - F6 - you'll see some choices
<xubuntu596> ok :)
<xubuntu518> hi i install dconf-editor and i can see nothing in the table when i open to change something there ,what is that ?
<brainwash> xubuntu518: you have to expand the entries in the left panel first, click on the ▶
<xubuntu518> nothing happend in the right panel
<xubuntu518> i expanded all
<Aiena> is there a way to tell the printer to resume printing when it runs  out of paper in xubuntu 12.04?
<ARM9> no way
<ARM9> xubuntu 12.04 is just a few MB too big to fit on a CD rom
<Unit193> 12.04?  That one should be CD sized.
<Unit193> Aiena: Can't you just press the flashing button/power button/etc?
<ARM9> that's what I thought
<ARM9> apparently infrarecorder does not concur
<Unit193> What size CD?  Did you check the md5sum to confirm it's good?
<ARM9> ye olde regular run of the mill 700MB CD rom technology
<ARM9> checksum is also good
<ARM9> 12.04 is 707MB or such
<Unit193> Hah, 64bit, right?
<Unit193> Yep...
<ARM9> yeah, let me guess, 32 bit version fits?
<Unit193> Yep, but if you're good with the debian installer: xubuntu-12.04.2-alternate-amd64.iso         14-Feb-2013 00:25  651M
<ARM9> oh lookielookie
<Macuser> Hi. If the dhcp is reset on my Mac by going to sleep. Will that cause me not to be able to ssh to my Linux box?
<Macuser> originally I ssh'ed from my Macbook Pro to my Linux desktop. Then I took the wificard out of my linux box and also closed my Mac laptop. Then the next morning, I opened my Mac laptop and also plugged the wificard back into the linux box and then I tried the same command and it didn't work
<Macuser> Finally, it worked after I turned my wifi off and on again on my Mac. I'm not sure if that's why it started working again
<Sysi> Macuser: you need to have network access on both computers and use a right IP address, you could maybe set your linux machine to use static IP
<Macuser> but what about the hostname?
<Sysi> I don't know about avahi's bonjour compability, IP is guaranteed to work, usually DHCP server gices same device same IP on reconnect
<Macuser> the hostanme is always the same
<Macuser> Like I sshed yesterday then it didn't work this morning then all of a sudden it worked again
<ARM9> magic
<Macuser> what's what someone else said. black voodoo magic
<Macuser> any ideas?
<ARM9> what sysi said
<ARM9> never owned a mac so can't really chime in with anything here other than general networking
<Macuser> I mean I don't understand why it would stop working. My only guess is because i took out the wificard then plugged it back in. But why would it stop working if the hostname is the same? And why would it start working again? Maybe it was because I turned the wifi off on my mac and then back on
<koegs> as long as the wifi card on the linux box is working ok, there is no reason for ssh not to work
<Macuser> yeah. I have no idea why it wasn't. It's kind of annoying
<koegs> the ssh-daemon never stops, so it will immediately accept the connection as soon as the wifi is connected, i think the problem has to be found on the macbook
<Macuser> I even reset the ssh with no luck
<Sysi> whatever provides the hostname is the issue, ssh does no such thing
<Aiena> Unit193 no my printer goes off if I press the power button and there is no other button. are you sure there is no way to tell cups to resume printing?
<Unit193> Aiena: You check in http://127.0.0.1:631/jobs/ ?
<koegs> from experience and not a general thing: sometimes a dsl-router-box uses the hostname from the dhcp-client and then provides the IP via local dns, that may take some time
<Aiena> Unit193 I have made a note of it will try it out next time I print.
<Aiena> it is useful even for USB printers?
<Unit193> Ours has one button, you press and hold/press it, not sure which. :P
<Aiena> ok I haven't tried long presses thanks for the tip
<Aiena> on windows the hp driver handles it with a desktop pop up
<Aiena> driver and software
<Unit193> I don't print often, so can't help much.
<Aiena> ok
<Sysi> isn't there applet in the notification area that lets you manage print jobs?
<Aiena> but it does not detect that the printer has run out of paper
<Aiena> or something like that
<Aiena> it still shows processing but the printer indicator blinks red like expected.
<dunpeal> Hi. How do I add a nameserver in Xubuntu 13.04?
<dunpeal> In (Gnome) Ubuntu, I understand it's done through Network Manager, but I can't find the interface for Xubuntu.
<brainwash> dunpeal: but xubuntu does also ship with the (gnome) network manager
<Unit193> The little panel icon, or open it directly with  nm-connection-editor
<dunpeal> OK, thanks, but it doesn't seem to work unfortunately
<Unit193> what's  nm-tool   show for DNS?
<dunpeal>     DNS:             192.168.11.201
<dunpeal>     DNS:             10.217.20.202
<dunpeal>     DNS:             10.217.20.201    DNS:             10.217.20.201
<dunpeal> 10.217.20.202 is the one I want
<dunpeal> Unit193: no idea what 192.168.11.201 is
<max_> hi peeps!!
<max_> Im a newbie to Linux! How's everyone?!
<pleia2> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<pleia2> :)
<max_> pleia2, Hi
<pleia2> max_: this is a support channel so please feel free to just go ahead and ask questions (regular chat is over in #xubuntu-offtopic)
<max_> I've just installed Xubuntu xfce onto an old crappy laptop! hehe
<max_> pleia2, actually Ive got a question: How do you change drive in Terminal. dont seem to be working for me :-(
<pleia2> max_: I'm actually at work so I can't help much now, you should ask the whole channel :) but it will help to know what you mean by "change drive"
 * pleia2 back2work
<max_> lol
<max_> Actually Ive got a question people please : How do you change drive in Terminal. dont seem to be working for me :-(
<Sysi> what do you mean "change drive"?
<max_> not only change directory cd but completely change drive
<genii> max_: Linux doesn't use the idea of C: D: E:  and so on like Windows does. There is one filsystem that starts everything called the root or /    then all else are inside directories below that. So that a USB drive you plug in is attached to something like /media/USB-name/      and so on like this.
<max_> ok so if I want to access my sd card >> ?
<Sysi> cd /media/[press tab twice]
<max_> what does pressing tab twice do?
<genii> max_: Tab key does autocomplete ... soo it should tell you the devices it sees under the /media directory. The sdcard should have some name in there, if it's plugged in.
<max_> Oh I see!
<genii> ( the name it has will vary by manufacturer or the name it was given when formatted, etc)
<max_> clever!! but what if it sees more than one?
<Sysi> try to choose the right one
<max_> touble is if I do: sudo fdisk -l it gives me my sd card with the name:  mmcblk0p1
<max_> how do I access that?
<Sysi> run "mount"
<Sysi> it tells path where it's mounted
<max_> OK I tell you what Ive done, Ive downloaded an image of a version of linux I need to run on my raspberry pi, unzipped it with 7zip, then dd to the sd card but now I would like to actually access it from the sd card o maybe boot from it. How can I?
<max_> I'm following this tutorial >> http://www.linuxsystems.it/2012/06/debian-wheezy-raspberry-pi-minimal-image/  but only done the 2 first steps. Stuck now :-(
<max_> any help?
<Sysi> if you type cd /media and press tab few times, do you get anything?
<Sysi> does *anything* happen
<nantou> terminal and htop
<nantou> there are like 5 processes all named java dnetworkadress.cache.ttl=0  that I cannot shut. I mean, I press f9 and confirm, but those processes never die, It consumes 90% of my cpu
<nantou> -enableassertions freenet appears at the end of the lines
<max_> Sysi, sorry was on the phone
<max_> Sysi, yeah it says max$   ?!?!
<max_> Sysi, is that good?
<Sysi> ehm, does it suggest your username or not anything?
<nikolam> anyone have some IP telephone switchbox active? (asterisk) so I can try out one VOIP hardware phone? :P
<ur0pl> does xubuntu automatically boot ntfs external drives
<ur0pl> or do i need some different configuration?
<ur0pl> cause it aint working
<nikolam> ur0pl, search synaptic for ntfs
<nikolam> as I recollect, you set it up in gui, to mount it
<max_> Sysi, it just suggests  /max
<Sysi> max_: if you keep pressing tab, does it suggest snything more?
<max_> hang on
<max_> nah
<Sysi> I'd guess your card isn't mounted, plug it out and back in
<max_> already tried that > nothing happened
<ur0pl> it would be nice if it could auto amount
<ur0pl> is there a gui that helps browse a windows share folder?
<ur0pl> it is even fat 32
<ur0pl> wtf
<ur0pl> and it does not auto mount?
<ur0pl> my usb flash drive auto amounts
<ur0pl> but this doesn't?
<ur0pl> i'm going to #ubuntu
<max_> dunno, :-(
<Aiena> When I lock a screen all downloads and apps continue to run or do they stop?
<genii> Aiena: They continue.
<Aiena> thanks
<Aiena> so I can lock my screen go to sleep and let downloads continue thats good :)
<Aiena> thanls for the answer
<lobi_> hello, whene i triying to open a fiel or folder it'c automaticaly log mm out
<lobi_> can someone help me please
<holstein> lobi_: opepning what? where? and how?
<lobi_> holstein: if i click od file or folder to oepn it
<David-A> lobi_: is it the same if you login as guest?
<lobi_> David-A: didn't try yet
<lobi_> I check temp
<holstein> lobi_: try as guest..
<lobi_> acpi -t
<lobi_> Thermal 0: ok, 55.0 degrees C
<lobi_> Thermal 1: ok, 33.5 degrees C
<lobi_> Thermal 2: ok, 54.0 degrees C
<lobi_> Thermal 3: ok, 63.0 degrees C
<lobi_> Thermal 4: active, 65.0 degrees C
<lobi_> but it is ok
<lobi_> i will try as guest now
<lobi_> holstein: as guest is OK
<lobi_> ls
<lobi_> i also over and over agin get a crach report detected
<lobi_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cpufreqd/+bug/1190389
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1190389 in cpufreqd (Ubuntu) "package cpufreqd 2.4.2-2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 134" [Undecided,New]
#xubuntu 2013-06-15
<David-A> lobi_: if different behaviours for different users (you and guest) it might be something in one of you dot-files. do you know how to move away dot-files?
<lobi_> David-A: what do you think move away dot-files
<David-A> to determine if there is a problem with a dot-file, move away dot-files, a few at a time, until the problem goes away. then we know it was a dot-file, and about what dot-file, and the problem is also fixed. afterwards, move back the non-problematic dot-files if you want.
<David-A> lobi_: ^
<lobi_> David-A: ok
<lobi_> David-A: thanks
<lobi_> I will check
<David-A> lobi_: you can create a temporary directory ~/old-dotfiles, where you move them away, and from where you move them back afterwards, if you want.
<David-A> lobi_: try first move away ~/.config , most xfce4 and thunar settings are there
<David-A> lobi_: after you moved a dot-file, logout and login to test if the problem remains or not
<Starcraftmazter> Hi, my X is hanging/crashing on startup when using more than one card for some reason http://pastebin.com/famTe4js http://pastebin.com/xY0RxUr0
<Starcraftmazter> p-p-p-please respond
<well_laid_lawn> Starcraftmazter:  I missed your question. What's up?
<toothpick> who asked a question?
<well_laid_lawn> I was going off Starcraftmazter's last post
<toothpick> oh alright. is he still around?
<toothpick> starcraft, do you have a problem with xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<well_laid_lawn> there's a clue ^^
<toothpick> lol true. well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> :)
<toothpick> hey bro. well_laid_lawn
<toothpick> i just solved a problem of my own
<well_laid_lawn> well done toothpick
<well_laid_lawn> a big prob or little ?
<toothpick> but can i tell you what the problem was?
<well_laid_lawn> sure
<toothpick> well kinda big problem. with the raid controller
<toothpick> ok , i just took this VIA KT600 based computer off from local classified today
<hank_> Hi all - need a hint here. New 13.04 install, no sound. pavuacontrol shows sound levels visually but just "dummy output" instead of sound card. No luck yet searching online. ANy suggestions?
<well_laid_lawn> never tried using raid - how did you solve it
<toothpick> i stopped using the onboard raid. for some strange reason
<toothpick> every file was getting corrupted but strangely
<toothpick> xubuntu never crashed
<well_laid_lawn> hank_:  tried checking alsamixer in the terminal ?
<toothpick> hank_: is your sound card picked up? what does sudo lshw report?
<well_laid_lawn> toothpick:  sounds like that would have been hard to sort out then
<toothpick> the problem is it was sneaky. I mean i wrote about 12 GB of data
<toothpick> all fine only realized it was corrupted upon reading it back. But nailed it as Onboard VIA RAID controller. My guess is the onboard sata raid on this chipset does not behave well with 4K advance format hard drives
<hank_> I'll check alsamixer in a moment. lshw shows my nvidia on mb sound: MPC51 High Def Audio with driver: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0 maxlatency=5 mingnt=2
<well_laid_lawn> lsmod | grep intel
<well_laid_lawn> lsmod | grep snd
<Starcraftmazter> well_laid_lawn:  Hi, my X is hanging/crashing on startup when using more than one card for some reason http://pastebin.com/famTe4js http://pastebin.com/xY0RxUr0
<toothpick> Starcraftmazter: are you using nvidia gpu from 6xx series?
<toothpick> *your
<toothpick> you will need to stage nv drivers manually to get them working
<toothpick> Starcraftmazter: if you multi-gpu includes the Nvidia Kepler microarchitecture, they are known to have problems with noveau drivers
<toothpick> just download the binary package from nvidia directly and i can help you set it up
<well_laid_lawn> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<hank_> Here's the lsmod results (forgive my ignorance re IRC etiquette) http://pastebin.com/7s1wWsgM
<Starcraftmazter> toothpick: no, 7970s
<Starcraftmazter> it will work with one
<Starcraftmazter> but crap out with more than 1
<well_laid_lawn> hank_:  you have all the necessary modules loaded so try alsamixer
<well_laid_lawn> hank_:  in pavucontrol are you sure there isn't more than one card to select from??
<toothpick> Starcraftmazter: you will need to turn off X and stage the ati drivers manually
<toothpick> Starcraftmazter: multi-gpu especially the 7xxx series are not well tested with GlideFX open source drivers
<Starcraftmazter> toothpick: eh?
<Starcraftmazter> what do you mena stage
<Starcraftmazter> mean*
<toothpick> Starcraftmazter: note the url and use wget command to get the binary directly from ATI's website for debian linux
<hank_> As far as I can tell, under All Output Devices it just shows Dummy, while under Hardware output devs it shows nothing. I;'ll check alsamixer now. Thank you all for the help, by the way.
<toothpick> Starcraftmazter: oh my bad , stage is just a term we use to say Kernel aware. the linux kernel is not aware and does not know how to handle your multi-gpus
<toothpick> Starcraftmazter: so you will need the official ATI binary driver for Ubuntu or Debian
<toothpick> Starcraftmazter: to get your gpus working properly . Note the URL on their website, turn of X (We can help you with that if needed) and use wget to download the drivers.
<toothpick> Starcraftmazter: also note that you can use ATI's distribution specific package - that might be easier. Install it while you are running single gpu, then restart with multi-gpus
<well_laid_lawn> bbiab have to do the mowing
<toothpick> mowing?
<Unit193> Cutting grass.
<toothpick> oh. lol nevermind
<hank_> I notice alsamixer does not show the line out, while it shows everything else under the sun.
<toothpick> Starcraftmazter: I will let others who are more knowledgeable in multi-gpu setup for ATI to dive in. I am well familiar with NVidia only at the moment.
<Starcraftmazter> toothpick: which url?
<toothpick> Starcraftmazter: the url for the file download from ati's website. Their catalyst binary package
<Starcraftmazter> i was kind of hoping to use the 12.10 drivers as I need the AMD APP SDK installed too
<toothpick> from this point on, Starcraft, I would not know the specifics of ATI drivers available out there since I have little experience with ATI drivers
<Starcraftmazter> sure but i mean you seem to imply this is an ati driver issue
<Starcraftmazter> what makes you think its not an xorg issue
<Starcraftmazter> like, i cant start up with all my cards even using the oss driver
<Starcraftmazter> same thing happens, xorg seems to hang/crash
<toothpick> because you mentioned that you can boot into Xorg with a single gpu
<Starcraftmazter> yes
<toothpick> yes, and Xorg only provides basic API for window and desktop managers such as Xfce and Gnome etc. Xorg communicate directly with the video drivers for rendering
<Aiena> Would it be safe to install GLibc 2.3.6 on xubuntu 12.04 an application i want to install needs it. If yes then how do I upgrade my glibc version ?
<Aiena> THe current version is 2.15
<toothpick> Xubuntu uses open source ATI drivers which may or may not be multi-gpu aware. Due to this rationale, my first impression is installing the official video driver might fix your problem
<toothpick> Aiena: yes it should be safe to upgrade glibc
<Aiena> Thanks as to the second question - how
<Aiena> cna you guide me toothpick
<Aiena> *can
<toothpick> Aiena: try sudo apt-get update then check the update manager to see if new version of glibc is available through the official repository
<hank_> off to pretend it's windows and reboot, just in case. back soon.
<Aiena> hank_: I have to compile from source I think
<Aiena> the dependencies seem few
<Aiena> http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-glib-2-36-3-on-ubuntu-and-linux-mint/ article specifies automake 1.13 I have automake 1.10 will that do ?
<toothpick> if you want to compile from source, they almost always have the minimum requirements specified in Readme.txt. You may want to consult that as your first source of literature since the developers know precisely what dependencies may or may not work.
<Aiena> Thanks toothpick I have built other software from scratch but not yet glibc.
<toothpick> Aiena: you are welcome. I wish I could be of more help
<Aiena> Youve been of enough of help already - now time to take the plunge and hope for the best :)
<toothpick> go for it. Let me know if it works out
<hank_> Sound is now working after rebooting. Not sure what worked: edited  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf to add card as 'options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=1 model=full_dig' and purged, reinstalelled pulseaudio and alsa-base. Maybe it was just the reboot. I've never had sound issues except when using jack apps. Thanks for the help!
<hank_> All these years and never thought to ask here - silly me. Bye all.
<Aiena> BY installing raring do I run the risk of damaging my hardware or only there is risk of software i.e. a clean format will clean up any mess ?
<Aiena> (13.04)
<Aiena> By installing raring do I run the risk of damaging my hardware or only there is risk of the OS getting messed up i.e. a clean format will clean up any mess ?
<Sysi> no need to repeat
<Aiena> Sysi: Sorry my channel got synchronised after the statement
<Aiena> so wasnt sure if it got sent
<Sysi> if there's really obnoxious driver bug and something goes wrong, it's possible that hardware breaks, but that problem is present on all systems and versions
<Aiena> OK but my system uses regular hardware which got detected well out of the box with 12.04 keeping that in consideration in 13.04 safe ?
<Sysi> almost 100% so
<Aiena> Ok thanks
<Sysi> I'd say definitely but I don't believe in perfection
<Aiena> Ok thanks thats all I wanted to know :)
<Sysi> you're welcome
<Aiena> I needed some newer packages its difficult to build certain things in 12.04 without breaking something else and plus I get a chance to test 13.04 I use windows on the other partition so I have a fallback OS
<Aiena> Sysi: If IRC channels get synchronised late do your messages still get sent - if sent prior to the synchronise message?
<Sysi> I don't know, I generally wait a bit after saying anything
<Aiena> Ok
<Sysi> *before
<Aiena> k
<Aiena> Sysi: DO you know the glibc version in 13.04 ?
<Aiena> *Do
<Aiena> Dont know who to ask ubottu
<Aiena> *how
<well_laid_lawn> !info glibc raring
<ubottu> Package glibc does not exist in raring
<well_laid_lawn> !info gcc raring
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.120ubuntu10)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.3-1ubuntu10 (raring), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB
<well_laid_lawn> dunno if that helps
<Aiena> !info glibc raring
<ubottu> Package glibc does not exist in raring
<Aiena> !info libc raring
<ubottu> Package libc does not exist in raring
<Aiena> well_laid_lawn: are you running raring ?
<well_laid_lawn> nope I'm on my arch lappy atm
<well_laid_lawn> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<well_laid_lawn> maybe check online for the version
<Sysi> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.17-0ubuntu5 (raring), package size 3951 kB, installed size 9216 kB
<well_laid_lawn> thank you Sysi
<well_laid_lawn> Aiena:  ^^
<Aiena> well_laid_lawn:  Yes I was checking there
<well_laid_lawn> k cheers
<nukke> /close
<well_laid_lawn>  /fail
<sim642> I just installed Xubuntu 13.04 and my wifi speed only reaches 50kbps while on windows I get the correct 20mbps. What's wrong?
<cameor> do they have toilet paper in romania?
<antisober552> hi guys long time no see
<antisober552> umm how can i update to xbuntu without having to do a clean install
<bekks> antisober552: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<antisober552> thx
<antisober552> oh its says im on the newest desktop
<antisober552> i want to update to 13.04
<antisober552> can anyone help me
<baizon> antisober552: what version do you got?
<antisober552> i have xbuntu 12.10 i think
<baizon> antisober552: run "update-manager -d"
<baizon> there should be a big botton with a 13.04 upgrade :)
<antisober552> update-manager -d in terminal ?
<antisober552> cause theres no 13.04 update in software updater
<baizon> antisober552: yes or in xfrun :)
<antisober552> nothing is showing i get errors
<antisober552> ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for Dbusmenu
<antisober552> ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for Unity
<antisober552> thats with sudo
<baizon> uname -a
<baizon> what do you get?
<antisober552> oh im on 12.04
<antisober552> i just got an update come though for 12.10
<baizon> if you have 12.04, you have to upgrade 12.04 -> 12.10 and then 12.10 -> 13.04
<antisober552> okai
<antisober552> thx
<baizon> np
<Arroyo1010> .join #reddit-sysadmin
<Arroyo1010> non intentional, i apologize
<user____> hi. I fail at mounting a swap partition and have no clue why
<user____> this is what i get when i click on swap parttion icon http://pastebin.com/XuLG5hd2
<user____> fstab: http://pastebin.com/FC4Y5VFd
<user____> sudo mount /dev/sda5 says /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 does not exist
<user____> blkid GIVES http://pastebin.com/nCs6CdDM
<koegs> user____: you dont "mount" a swap parition
<user____> OK
<user____> WHAT ELSE
<user____> I still get error
<bekks> You activate it using swapon.
<koegs> and your fstab is horribly wrong if /dev/sda5 is swap
<user____> koegs:
<bekks> And you have to create the swap signature, using mkswap.
<user____> ok
<user____> koegs: what fstab would u suggest?
<koegs> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1  none    swap    sw      0       0
<koegs> /etc/crypttab: cryptswap1 /dev/sda5 /dev/urandom swap,cipher=aes-cbc-essiv:sha256
<Aiena|AFK> I ran pm-suspend-hybrid now I fell that my system still remembers the laoded data on disk from the hibernate how do I clear that
<Aiena> *feel
<zephyr28> Having some issues getting desktop effects and/or Compiz working in Xubuntu.  Are these known issues and is there an alternative to get both the effects and functionality of Compiz?
<Sysi> install compiz, compiz-gnome and compizconfig-settingsmanager and set compiz to use gtk-window-decorator for drawing window borders in CC-S-M, set compiz --replace in autostart or run it and save session
<Aiena> I installed openjdk-7-jre is there a way to run java 7 by default instead of the java 6 which come default with xubuntu 12.04 ?
<Aiena> Sysi: Any idea?
<holstein> Aiena: i would just remove the one you dont want
<holstein> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Aiena> holstein: but they insist not to remove anything which originally came with xubuntu 12.04
<holstein> they?
<Aiena> official ubuntu documentation
<holstein> Aiena: correct.. but, if you want the latest, then you must install and use the latest
<Sysi> if there's /usr/bin/java like there's /usr/bin/python you could change that symlink to point to newer java
<Aiena> holstein: so if I purge openjdk-6-jre then I should be fine
<holstein> Aiena: you will be using the other version. "fine" is in many cases a matter of opinion
<Aiena> Sysi: there is a usr/bin/java
<Aiena> but java is an exe
<Aiena> in this case
<Aiena> not a directory
<holstein> Aiena: you can specify which one you want to use.. or just remove the other one
<Aiena> I think keeping java 7 is safe over java6 deprecated functions will still work if needed I think
<Sysi> "file /usr/bin/java" if it says "symlink" you can delete it and create new one
<holstein> Aiena: know how to revert, and you dont have to think.. if you need to revert and know how, you can
<configX> For some reason Thunar is not showing thumbnails for any of my images. Tumbler is installed...
<Aiena> I know how to revert
<configX> Any thoughts?
<Aiena> thats not an issue at all
<Aiena> purge openjdk7 to avoid issues and fresh reinstall jdk6
<Aiena> Sysi: it is a symlink
<holstein> Aiena: so, you can switch that symlink to point where you want
<Aiena> it says /usr/bin/java: symbolic link to `/etc/alternatives/java'
<Aiena> holstein: I dont know what a symlink is
<Sysi> oh, so you can use update-alternatives
<Aiena> so what do i type after update alternatives ? Any other parameters have to be specified ?
<holstein> Aiena: its pointint the the version that you dont want to be using.. you can remove that version, change the symlink, or use the update alternatives
<Aiena> holstein: deleting the file will recreate the symlink with the new jdk ?
<Sysi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Choosing_the_default_Java_to_use
<Sysi> holstein: actually it points to one set in update-alternatives
<Aiena> thanks sysi
<Aiena> I have updated it to point to the the new jdk while keeping the old untouched
<configX> Nevermind...my own stupid mistake. Thumbnails was set to never. I didn't change that but I can't believe I missed such an obvious setting.
<mishke_x> hi guys
<mishke_x> when i tap to touchpad its not work as click, how to fix that?
<secret_ninja> i have 2 internal h/d's 2 external h/d's. i boot nt and linux on one internal and linux on another internal. the first linux has kernels 3.8.0-22,23 and 25. the other linux has 3.8.0-19 (it's a clean install).
<secret_ninja> using grub2
<secret_ninja> would like to simplify the method i use to get between os'es
<secret_ninja> i guess i want to merge the /dev/sda3/boot and the /dev/sdb2/boot directories
<secret_ninja> and assign more readable names to the partitions
<secret_ninja> anybody even here? shit.
<TheSheep> !language | secret_ninja
<ubottu> secret_ninja: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<contrapunctus> !patience | secret_ninja
<ubottu> secret_ninja: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<TheSheep> secret_ninja: you can set labels for the partitions with e2label
<TheSheep> no idea about merging boot directories, might be tricky
<secret_ninja> i use the uuid from blkid
<secret_ninja> im sure i can figure out e2label
#xubuntu 2013-06-16
<panelsandpanels> Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone else was having the problem where restarting the xfce4-panel immediately logs the user out
<xubuntu485> Hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<SonikkuAmerica> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ner> ballz ...
<ner> Where's ballz?
<ner> hmm Must be gone.
<Aiena> Is there a quick 7 pass file shredder for xubunutu preferably integrated with the recycle bin (but not necessary)
<well_laid_lawn> there's a cli app called shred
<well_laid_lawn> !info shred
<ubottu> Package shred does not exist in raring
<well_laid_lawn> I think it's part of a suite of apps
<well_laid_lawn> !find shred
<ubottu> File shred found in chuck, coreutils, genometools, genometools-common, icinga-web, ipe, jets3t, kde-icons-mono, libgalax-ocaml-dev, manpages-de (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=shred&mode=&suite=raring&arch=any
<well_laid_lawn> see   man shred
<Aiena> well_laid_lawn: shred isnt fast
<Aiena> I have it
<Aiena> evn with the -l -l params
<Aiena> sorry shred is fast
<Aiena> srm is not fast
<Aiena> I want something like srm but more quicker and efficient
<Aiena> shred leaves traces of the file name but destroys data in the file
<well_laid_lawn> I don't do illegal stuff so I'm not experienced with having to make sure stuff is removed ;)
<Guest93466> MrKB, when the above is done, do - "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down" then "sudo ifconfig wlan0 xx.xx.xx.101" again
<Guest93466> Hey guys -  the other day someone here kindly helped me figure out a way to get the features of UbuntuStudio for Ubuntu - one of the things I was told was I needed to be a member of audio group and I gave was given this to type in terminal: sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER - when I did, it spat this back at me:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769898/  .... now, my question is - what do I do here... I was uncertain if the Username/account
<Guest93466>  was automatically created or if I needed to choose something from the options listed.
<Guest93466> I'd really appreciate the help, I am stuck in terminal waiting to make my next move.
<Aiena> well_laid_lawn: you dont need to do some illegal stuff to want to securely delete a file What about passwords, bank account details etc ?
<Aiena> Encryption can be broken
<well_laid_lawn> I was joking hence the ;) sorry about that
<Aiena> Nah it ok
<Aiena> srm is just too secure
<Aiena> 9 to 10 actually i think a combo of 2 programs would be good
<Aiena> shred for with 9 passes will do the job of thoroughly destroying the file
<Aiena> but i need something which will remove the file name and references to the file name from linux history and overwrite the sectors holding the file name
<Aiena> I am not a programmer but not sure if there is something already out there
<well_laid_lawn> http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com.au/2010/01/shred-securely-delete-files-in-linux.html
<Aiena> well_laid_lawn: can you use apt-get to install a deb package from the hard disk ? If yes what are the parameters?
<well_laid_lawn> Aiena:  http://superuser.com/questions/196864/how-to-install-local-deb-packages-with-apt-get
<well_laid_lawn> I think dpkg -i is easiest
<Guest98535> anyone available?
<Guest98535> I am having some issues adding a user to the audio group
<Guest98535> sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER - gives me this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769974/
<Aiena> Guest98535: Maybe you have to edit audio group manually
<Guest98535> could you help with this?
<Guest98535> im clueless
<Guest98535> Aiena:  itd be MUCH appreciated
<Aiena> assuming you are using leafpad type "gksudo leafpad /etc/group"
<Aiena> In terminal
<Aiena> it will ask you for your password and allow you to edit the file manually
<Guest98535> leafpad?
<Aiena> leafpad is like notepad in windows
<Aiena> it comes default with xubuntu
<Guest98535> i use terminal, as it comes with ubuntu, ctrol+alt+t
<Guest98535> good enough?
<Aiena> type "gksudo leafpad /etc/group" (without the quotes) and hit enter in the terminal then you will understand
<Aiena> :)
<Guest98535> no ask for pass
<Guest98535> nothing
<Aiena> ok
<Aiena> do you have a password on login?
<Aiena> if not then it wont ask for it
<Guest98535> no
<Guest98535> but i use pw when using sudo
<Aiena> hmm ok
<Aiena> then somethings wrong
<Aiena> wait
<Aiena> did you use sudo recently? like in the last 5 to 10 mins
<Guest98535> alright, thanks so much man.  been trying to se my pc up forever
<Aiena> in that case it wont ask for the password
<Guest98535> yeah
<Guest98535> ok
<Aiena> thats normal
<Guest98535> ok asked for pass
<Guest98535> but nothing comes up in terminal
<Guest98535> and the pass it asked for was a gui box not in terminal like normal
<Aiena> ok anyways now you can see a notepad with lots of text in itsomething like
<Aiena> root:x:0:
<Aiena> daemon:x:1:
<Aiena> bin:x:2:
<Aiena> sys:x:3:
<Guest98535> no
<Aiena> ok
<Guest98535> no notepad opened
<Guest98535> buut
<Guest98535> i had that in terminal from another command
<Guest98535> with someone trying to help
<Guest98535> one sec
<Aiena> Ok doesnt matter
<Guest98535> ok
<Aiena> type "sudo nano /etc/group"
<Guest98535> im all ears :)
<Guest98535> ok
<Guest98535> got the stuff
<Guest98535> now what
<Aiena> ok scroll down till you find the word "audio" and paste your line here
<Guest98535> yeeeahn
<Guest98535> no audi
<Guest98535> heres what i get
<Aiena> Guest98535: can you pastebin your file contents
<Aiena> and post the link in a priv msg?
<Guest98535> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5770004/
<Guest98535> ok sorry
<Aiena> no issues
<Aiena> hmm your group permissions are less ok
<Guest98535> problem?
<nikolam> I hit again that tumblerd stupidity in 12.04
<nikolam> producing also high Thunar cpu usage, mollesting disk and resiliance to kill -9
<SKYLAKE-10nm> paradox sleep mode with high cpu usage i got that too , only thing you can do is restart :(
<SKYLAKE-10nm> or find out why
<Sysi> tumbler started eating CPU when I had a folder open in thunar where I was downloading video to
<well_laid_lawn> use noscript in firefox then
<nikolam> OK, he did it again. (thunar/tumblerd) using high cpu time. I was just cut/pasting a video
<well_laid_lawn> quit copying pr0n from tumbler then...
<nikolam> I am not using it intentionally, I just use Thunar.
<Sysi> after starting the copy, switch to view another folder
<Sysi> http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=7030
<Sysi> if you have new xubuntu http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/tumbler
<nikolam> ty :)
<Sysi> tumbler-plugins-extra offers video and raw thumbnails
<nikolam> now I started chmod with -R on large directory and now it refuses to restart...
<nikolam> with Thunar also choked.
<domaldel> Howdy =)
<domaldel> Total irc newbie here =)
<domaldel> And linux newbie =)
<TheSheep> !hi | domaldel
<ubottu> domaldel: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<domaldel> Um, anyone feel like helping out a newbie in pm?
<bekks> domaldel: Just ask in here, so everyone can help you.
<domaldel> I'd prefer not too...
<domaldel> Because I'm a total idiot when it comes to linux...
<domaldel> Someone asked me about what "dongle" I use.
<domaldel> I have no idea what that is.
<domaldel> Not what distro is.
<well_laid_lawn> dongle = usb wifi device
<domaldel> All I know is that I just used wubi to install something called xubuntu.
<domaldel> And that while I'm able to connect to my phone via wi-fi I'm unable to use my wireless router.
<domaldel> Right...
<domaldel> Thanks =)
<TheSheep> if you type 'lsusb' in termnal, it will give you a list of all usb devices connected, your dongle should be listed there as well
<TheSheep> terminal
<domaldel> Terminal?
<well_laid_lawn> capital T
<TheSheep> Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<TheSheep> (or was it called Xfce Terminal in menu?)
 * domaldel uses one moment to translate that to his own language then finds something roughly translating to "terminalmodulator"
<TheSheep> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<TheSheep> if that helps
<domaldel> Right, just got 7 *things* with that lsusb command.
<domaldel> Thanks, I don't mind english though =)
<TheSheep> great
<domaldel> As long as the terms are not too alien :-P
<TheSheep> we can't guarantee that
<domaldel> We'll see how it all works out =)
<TheSheep> some of those things are internal usb hubs and such, there is probably also your keyboard and your mouse there
<domaldel> Laptop, so nope.
<domaldel> There is a cooling pad.
<domaldel> And my phone.
<domaldel> As that's charging there.
<domaldel> The rest I have no idea about.
<domaldel> Anyway, I'm not trying to connect to anything via USB.
<domaldel> I get the connection I'd like to use listed with it's SSID.
<domaldel> And I have some things written on the box.
<domaldel> Something with "MAC" in front of it.
<domaldel> And something with "S/N" in front of it.
<domaldel> Haven't written down the name of the router.
<well_laid_lawn> so everythings ok then ?
<domaldel> Well, I'm not able to connect to it for some reason.
<domaldel> Whoops.
<well_laid_lawn> to the router ?
<domaldel> Yeah, not able to connect to it for some reason.
<domaldel> No idea what I'm doing wrong.
<well_laid_lawn> in the terminal type   route   and hit enter - should be a column for gateway
<domaldel> Yes.
<domaldel> Anything in particular I should look for there?
<well_laid_lawn> does it have some numbers under gateway like 192.168.1.1 ?
<domaldel> Oh, and is there some way to make the mouse pad slightly less sensitive?
<domaldel> I keep touching it while writing ><
 * domaldel nods.
<domaldel> But 43 on the second last spot.
<well_laid_lawn> not so much of an irc noob if you know /me
<domaldel> And the name is "default" in the colum to the left.
<domaldel> I still am =)
<domaldel> Learned it in a MUD =)
<domaldel> Also, the chat in a MMO I used to play was partly based on IRC.
<well_laid_lawn> what is the default gateway then ?
<well_laid_lawn> sane ip as your router ?
<domaldel> 192.168.43.1
<domaldel> sane?
<bekks> same
<well_laid_lawn> .43 seems strange if it's a home router
<domaldel> I have no idea about what ip the router have.
<domaldel> With windows you can just get a CD, run it and suddenly you're connected =)
<bekks> You have to know that IP.
<domaldel> Hum.
<bekks> Even on Windows.
<well_laid_lawn> or use dhcp
<well_laid_lawn> that'll let you know
<domaldel> Well, for whatever reason I didn't need that IP when setting things up on windows.
<well_laid_lawn> domaldel:  are you using wifi or ethernet ?
<domaldel> wi-fi.
<domaldel> But right now I'm using wi-fi to my phone.
<domaldel> To connect to you.
<well_laid_lawn> k you should be able to click the network icon top right and connect
<well_laid_lawn> does that work ?
<well_laid_lawn> I guess you must know about that if you are connecting through the phone
<domaldel> Hum.
<domaldel> Well, it asks for a password.
<bekks> Then enter it.
<domaldel> Well, I tried the MAC thingy...
<bekks> Whats the "MAC thingy"?
<domaldel> But that don't seem to work.
<well_laid_lawn> shouldn't need to use the mac address
<domaldel> Written on the router.
<bekks> When going to connect to a password protected wifi network, you need to know the password.
<bekks> The MAC is irrelevant for that.
<domaldel> Hum, have I changed the password then?
<domaldel> One sec, going to try something.
<domaldel> Guess I'll have to work out what that is then.
<well_laid_lawn> password to connect is necessary
 * domaldel nods.
<domaldel> I guess when using wi-fi.
<domaldel> However I know that it's not required with ether.
<domaldel> I'll give that a try.
<well_laid_lawn> then you can connect to the router and check the wifi password if you know the routers' password
 * domaldel scratches his head.
<domaldel> Could be wrong.
<domaldel> But I don't think it have one.
<well_laid_lawn> normally the default login for a router is   admin  password   mostly
<well_laid_lawn> literally type in password as the password
<well_laid_lawn> anyways I have work in the morning so bye and luck
<domaldel> Hum...
<domaldel> Nope, not much luck there...
<domaldel> Apparently I need a password for ether with linux.
<domaldel> Didn't seem to be required with windows for some reason.
<elfy> not sure exactly what you're up to - but I have never needed a password for ethernet
<domaldel> Neither have I, so I'm a bit surprised and disappointed now :-/
<TheSheep> domaldel: one is for sure, it's not becuase it's linux, there is something weird with your setup
<domaldel> Could be.
<domaldel> Hum...
<Aiena> Greetings everyone !! Can someone please tell me how to add the ppa of this url? https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+ppa-packages
<Aiena> Sysi I kn
<Aiena> *know it should be ppa: something
<Aiena> I guess it should be ppa:philip5/ppa-packages
<Aiena> no
<Aiena> can someone please help?
<Azelphur> Aiena: maybe you're after this one? https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/extra
<elfy> Aiena: in a terminal is easiest to describe
<Aiena> elfy: yes i use the add=apt-repository command
<Aiena> Azelphur: thanks for the heads up I'll try that
<elfy> then you need the ppa name - from the page Azelphur gave it would be add-apt-repository ppa:philip5/extra
<Aiena> elfy: I want to install luminance-hdr 2.3.1 for precise 12.04 from that ppa but i cant figure out how to after adding the ppa
<Aiena> elfy: added it
<Aiena> now there is a subfolder called luminance-hdr
<Aiena> and inside it there is a version for 12.04
<Aiena> but I cant get apt to find it so I know I have to do something more
<elfy> apt-get update first
<Aiena> ah thanks
<Aiena> I missed that
<Aiena> will see after the update
<elfy> :)
<Aiena> elfy: is libgphoto used by gimp?
<elfy> no idea without checking
<Aiena> ok
<Aiena> maybe its from krita or something else too
<Sysi> gthumb I'd guess
<crystal_> hi! Xubuntu is amazing <3
<Aiena> :)
<Aiena> +1 TO THAT
<crystal_> How to bind terminal to Ctrl+alt+T, like a ubuntu?
<Aiena> elfy: No i cant get the latest luminance-hdr to install I missed something I am sure it works
<elfy> crystal_: Settings Manager - Keyboard - App shortcuts
<Aiena> Can you or Sysi try. Sorry to bother you'll
<elfy> Aiena: no idea I'm afraid
<crystal_> thx u
<Sysi> crystal_: settings -> keyboard -> keyboard shortcuts, command is xfce4-terminal for default terminal
<Sysi> dang slow
<elfy> Aiena: apart from anything I've not used 12.04 since 12.10 and am using 13.10 now ;)
<Aiena> elfy: then can you try to install the luminance-hdr for 13.10 from the same ppa ?
<Aiena> 2.3.1
<Aiena> perhaps it will shed light on my problem as both are available from the same ppa
<Aiena> for 12.04 and 13.10
<elfy> well what is it for a start?
<elfy> Aiena: ^^
<Sysi> the thing with PPA:s is that they're not responsibility of xubuntu community but the owner of the PPA
<Aiena> https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+ppa-packages It is a program for manipulating HDR images
<Sysi> if you tell what doesn't work or what error message you get we might have some pointers
<Aiena> elfy:  http://qtpfsgui.sourceforge.net/
<Aiena> Sysi: it doesnt list the package in apt after update
<Aiena> i updated after adding the ppa
<Aiena> the packages typcally get listed by apt
<elfy> Aiena: try this apt-cache search luminance
<Aiena> elfy: found it
<Aiena> luminance-hdr - Graphical user interface application for HDR imaging
<Aiena> But apt-get install doesnt note it
<elfy> then it will give you an error message
<Aiena> ance-hdr
<Aiena> ah tnow its working
<Aiena> thanks elfy
<Aiena> , sysi
<elfy> welcome
<Aiena> Perhaps it was a typo
<Aiena> and I did not realise
<elfy> tab complete ftw
<Aiena> yes I realised that feature existed only recently
<Aiena> but it works for apt and package names too ?
<Aiena> i know it works for directories
<elfy> sudo apt-get install foo<tab>
<Sysi> paths, programnames, packages
<Aiena> OK thanks for the info Sysi I'll rememner that in the future it will make life a lot simpler :)
<firefox66> hello i have trouble to mount iphone in xubuntu
<xubuntu195> I joined the forums yesterday, I posted my first post about the cursor erratically moving. I had read this complaint several times on different forums. Many times this has been know to be caused by pulsed energy in the area. I tried to ground what I presented in a very short few sentences. Lastly, I received an email about my post be spam in nature, WHICH IT WAS NOT NOR DID I INTEND IT TO BE. I can not log on to get a respectful c
<xubuntu195> User name: unwittingvictim
<knome> xubuntu195, this is not the right place for solving forum related issues
<xubuntu195> Ok, where do I go and how do I log on
<knome> i would check #ubuntuforums
<knome> they might be able to resolve the issue, or if not, at least point you to the right direction
<elfy> I'd be the right direction
<xubuntu528> hi
<cancerjim> So I got and issue
<elfy> !ask | cancerjim
<ubottu> cancerjim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cancerjim> Well I started out with xubuntu with the encrypted harddrive option tried to move to kubuntu. Now on boot I don't get asked for my passphrase and all it says is Kubuntu
<holstein> cancerjim: if it were me, i would just revert, and add kde, not kubuntu.. and choose kde at the xfce default greeter.. though, you can likely add support for that.. did you ask in a kubuntu channel?
<cancerjim> not yet and the problem is not the greeter i dont care about that its more that nothing will start
<holstein> cancerjim: sure.. and im proposing its due to the change in the login manager..
<holstein> cancerjim: i say, if you switch back to the way it was, you'll be able to get in.. then, you can add KDE, not kubuntu-desktop, and end up with a scenario that will allow you to boot KDE
<Sysi> if you made clean install of kubuntu, either you have to select xubuntu in grub menu or you wiped it
<holstein> thats true.. what does "tried to move to kubuntu" entail.. im assuming you did "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", and i shouldnt assume
<cancerjim> yes exactly but first using http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu and using the remove xubuntu first
<cancerjim> and I don't think cryptsetup is starting during login
<holstein> cancerjim: can you get in with the recovery kernel?
<cancerjim> I have not tried yet
<cancerjim> I'll try that Then i'll be back gotta reboot
<holstein> cancerjim: if i could get to the recovery kernel, and get "in".. i would just revert, and try and get the thing working.. then, just add KDE to the installation.. and not "switch" to kubuntu, necessarily
<holstein> cancerjim: otherwise, you might get information from a kubuntu channel about what needs to be added
<nagev> Does anyone know why application windows won't unminimise when i click on them in panel - window buttons ?
<nagev> If I click a button the window minimises fine, but to unminimise i have to right click and select unminimise
<nagev> I have compiz installed if that has anything to do with it?
<cancerjim> So i tried again and it seems like I get hung up on "pymouth mountall"
<holstein> i would switch from compiz and test nagev ... i remember needing to add a window decorator.. if you didnt
<nagev> holstein: thanks, i will try that.  in ccsm my window decorator is set to /usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator
<nagev> holstein: yes it's working fine now that I have disabled compiz
<nagev> I will re-enable compiz and try disabling / enabling compiz plugins to see if i can isolate the problem.
<Guest4509> hey guys, anyone available for a second?  My issue is fairly simple.  After installing the UbuntuStudio apps in full on Ubuntu, I find myself in need of a way to organize them.  Audio is my concern.  On Studio they were arranged by  Sound Generators, Mixers Effects and than the recording wares... I'd be fine making a list and organizing  them this way but I do not know how to figure out the commands to open each of these apps to
<Guest4509> do so.... or, a folder with shortcut icons would work - no concern either way, just that I am unsure of how to accomplish either.
<lderan> Guest4509, have you tried asking in #ubuntustudio?
<Guest4509> Ideran: Yes
<Guest4509> I put the question out there here, there and #ubuntu.  Sometimes I find its difficult to get answers while others they pop up so quickly!
<Guest4509> I was suggested one method but it didnt pan out.
<Guest4509> I mean, I'm thinking the list would be my best bet, so, its just a matter of finding out how the heck you find the commands for each app.  There are a large number
<bekks> Guest4509: There are a few thousands binaries oin a "normal" system. You shouldnt try to learn them all :)
<TheSheep> Guest4509: the things that are in your menu are all defined in /usr/share/applications/
<Dry_Lips> Hi! Is it possible to have have the panel cast a shadow (and not only the windows...)
<Sysi> Dry_Lips: I think that feature is currently broken, there's option in window manager tweaks "Enable shadow for docked windows" in composite tab
<Dry_Lips> Ah, it's broken? Awwww, that sucks!
<peyam> Hi
<peyam> Why is wifi slow on some computers?
<therazr> peyam: Many reasons. Buggy drivers, bad wifi card.
<KYLEtheBAKER> updating to 13.04 now, hope nothing breaks
<haljhon> I've had a lot of problems with 13.04 and the nvidia drivers.
<haljhon> it's unfortunate that every machine I use happens to have an nVidia card in it.
<nagev> how can i check whether or not i am using proprietary video drivers?
<CampinSam> is there a link for a guide on how to make a xubuntu 13.04 live usb?
<therazr> CampinSam: What is your current OS?
<CampinSam> therazr: slackware 13.37
<therazr> CampinSam: Just use 'dd' from the terminal to put the image in the usb stick
#xubuntu 2014-06-09
<xubuntu398> Hey room
<xubuntu398> I installed Xubuntu into VirtualBox. At first the resolution was great, but then when I ran the updates, all choices other than 600x800 disappeared.
<Travis> Hello.
<knome> welcome
<Travis> I am having to downgrade my Panasonic CF-29 to 12.10
<Travis> 13 on up makes my laptop act funny.
<Travis> If I close the lid, then reopen it, the dumb screen stays black.
<Kekai> travis
<Kekai> that would be light locker
<Kekai> Disable it and install the Xscreensaver package
<Travis> hmmm
<Travis> ok
<Kekai> What are you rnning now?
<Travis> I'm on my Winblows machine right now.
<Kekai> i mean Xubuntu wise?
<Travis> I had 14.04 on there til this cropped up.
<Kekai> okay
<Kekai> its light locker
<Kekai> Go under prefferences > lightlocker
<Kekai> turn it off
<Travis> What actually causes this?
<Kekai> its a new program
<Kekai> they wanted the lock screen to matcht he login screen
<Kekai> because xscreensaver looks old
<Kekai> but it works
<Travis> aaaaah
<Kekai> Go under prefferences > lightlocker
<Kekai> "Turn off"
<Travis> I will have to reinstall first.
<Travis> DLing the ISO now.
<Kekai> okay
<Travis> I hate to mention other distros, but even Slacko Puppy does it.
<Travis> So, time to tackle my Xubuntu issue, and use it again.
<Travis> Thank you.  I am not the best at the software end of things.  I can assemble a computer like no tomorrow, though.
<Kekai> Install Xubuntu then come back
<Travis> aye.
<Travis> bbl
<gry> When resuming from suspend it just comes to a black screen; ttys work and I get back in by killing Xorg.
<knome> gry, did you read the release notes?
<gry> No, I did not
<Kekai> gry: its light locker
<Kekai> its an experimental locking program
<knome> gry, i'd suggest that
<knome> Kekai, no, it's not really "experimental"...
<gry> Yes, it does not prompt me for username
<gry> It is running
<Kekai> its still new and has the bug
<gry> Do I need some shortcut for its password dialog to appear?
<Kekai> Disable light locker and install Xscreensaver and see if that fix your problem
<knome> all software, old and now, have bugs
<knome> *new
<Kekai> true
<Kekai> look at the old windows XP
<gry> I would not want to disable it - it took me a week to upgrade just to get it, and it is nice, because it lets lightdm log people in without having them re-enter their password in the screensaver
<Kekai> anyone still using it has to have bugs by now
<Kekai> they stopped the security updates
<knome> gry, we have a bugfix on the way for that bug
<gry> Thanks - hope you package it soon. I remember this software is very hard to install, harder than just compiling some
<Kekai> Sorry
<Kekai> just trying to help since I ask so much of it myself
<gry> It is fine, thank you, I appreciate it
<climbNmaintain> So if my fstab file is correct and my drives had no problem mounting prior to rebooting the box, it must be something to do with the way Xubuntu handles the HDD I guess...?
<Travis> I am back.
<Travis> Light Locker is not my problem.
<Travis> I am still having issues with the screen staying blank after reopening my laptop lid.
<Kekai> did you install xscreensaver
<Travis> Yes
<Travis> I can't get it to come back
<Kekai> have you tried pressing ESC
<Kekai> Thas what brings it up for me
<Travis> Yes.  It didn't work
<Kekai> huh
<Travis> It didn't work on my end.
<Travis> I wish I knew the difference between 12.10 and 14.04, that might cause this issue.
<delt> *sigh* neighbours starting arguing/fighting about that phone thrown on the floor thing again....
<Poisoned_Dragon> Um, ok.
<delt> anyway, if they kill each other, please let my kids know that...uh wait a minute, i'd still be alive, right? and i don't have ki...uh never mind :3
<Poisoned_Dragon> Must be the medication wearing off.
<Travis> Kekai:  I get the lock screen on 12.10 when I reopen the lid.
<Travis> I can log in and get the desktop.
<cubed_root> how do i create a 'shortcut' of a folder (in the windows sense of the word) in xubuntu other than ln s in terminal?
<cubed_root> i mean: 'ln -s' in the terminal window
<apoc_> good morning everyone.. could someone tell me how I can change the background image on the login/lock screen?
<baizon> apoc_: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-change-lightdm-login-screen.html
<apoc_> oh! thanks @baizon i wasn't aware that xubuntu uses lightdm, then it shouldn't be a problem! :P thank you
<baizon> apoc_: no problem :)
<baizon> apoc_: well, i hope you ment not an old version of xubuntu
<apoc_> sweet. worked nicely.. is there a way to change the background on the screen where I enter the key to decrypt my hdd?
<gry> aw, it looks so pretty at that screenshot
<gry> I tried to edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu.conf and set a new background but it did not appear and I didn't find any logs...
<ochosi> gry: usually it should pick up your user's background
<gry> It does not.
<ochosi> you're using xfdesktop to set your wallpaper?
<gry> It only shows a black bg.  There are multiple users.
<gry> Dunno. Running xfdesktop returns no output.
<gry> What icon theme is builtin? Even moreso, how do I find it out?
<knome> gry, try looking in settings manager -> appearance -> icons
<knome> gry, i also highly suggest reading the documentation, under main menu -> help
<knome> gry, it has answers to the most common/basic questions
<gry> knome: I see the icons tab but many of them are broken, because I upgraded from 12.04 instead of clean install. Only Tango is more or less functional.
<Luisja> I am about to install xubuntu, dual booting with windows 8. I rezised my W8 partition, leaving it at 70 GB (50GB already used). I am going to use an ntfs partition to share documents, music, etc between both OS using symlinks. Creating an aditional partition for Home is needed, or is redundant?
<knome> gry, the default icon theme is elementaryXfce
<knome> Luisja, it's harder to do a reinstall and keep your filed if you don't create a /home partition
<gry> Luisja, I would defragment the windows partition first. I would not use separate /home - whatever the default install is fine.
<gry> Ah, interesting point. Reinstall. Thanks.
<Luisja> knome thanks!
<m14ed> IS there a Hellen Waite in here ? incharge of complaints ?
<knome> huh?
<m14ed> joshing you is all
<m14ed> teasing/kidding
<deshipu> m14ed: no, this is a community support channel, ran by volunteers
<m14ed> yes deshipu, i realize that
<deshipu> m14ed: please describe your problem and if anybody knows the answer, they will tell you
<deshipu> for general chatting, joking and the like, please join #xubuntu-offtopic
<deshipu> thank you
<m14ed> thanks deshipu,,
<paolo> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gry> when I open desktop settings, the background is reset - known bug or is it my misconfiguration? how do I troubleshoot?
<knome> gry, sounds like you didn't set your wallpaper with xfdesktop, which is why you have the bug in light-locker as well.
<gry> how do I resolve this? I don't know what I'm using if not xfdesktop.
<gry> knome, ^^
<knome> are you running compiz, other desktop managers, or anything like that
<gry> knome: not compiz and I'm not really sure what others to look for
<ochosi> gry: so are you using stock xubuntu or a custom setup?
<gry> custom. It started with ubuntu 10.04 probably and I never did a clean reinstall
<ochosi> so first thing, check your settings manager > sessions and startup > session whether xfdesktop is listed there
<gry> it is not
<gry> some green desktop with icons gets loaded by something though
<gry> sorry
<gry> wrong tab - in Session, yes, it is listed
<ochosi> so when you go to settings manager > desktop, does it show the wallpaper you're seeing on your desktop there?
<xubuntu780> hi good morning
<m14ed> o/
<xubuntu780> this is my first time to xubuntu...
<m14ed> they'll be  kind to you
<m14ed> type your question, and somebody will read it , and hopefully , give you help
<slickymasterWork> !ask | xubuntu780
<ubottu> xubuntu780: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gry> ochosi: no, it resets
<gry> the window itself shows black bg and no image settings, either
<ochosi> gry: so obviously you have a problem with xfdesktop and that's why you don't get the wallpaper in the greeter
<ochosi> so how do you usually set the wallpaper, if i may ask?
<ochosi> also, try to run xfdesktop from the commandline and see what that gives you
<gry> ochosi: I have wallpaper in the greeter now for some reason. Usually I set a green bg color in settings, desktop. xfdesktop in commandline gives no output.
<ochosi> well, color alone doesn't work
<ochosi> gry: ^
<ochosi> that simply isn't implemented. if you use an image though, it will be picked up (that's a limitation of accountsservice, not the greeter or the desktop)
<gry> I go to settings, desktop, set the color. It works. I close the desktop settings. I open the desktop settings again. It becomes black.
<gry> It is about the usual desktop. Forget about greeter for the moment.
<pratz> Hello guys
<pratz> skype micro phone is not working for me
<brainwash> gry: maybe it's bug 1313728
<ubottu> bug 1313728 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "Background color reset to #7f0000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1313728
<gry> will need to log in and comment, i dont remember any of my account details so it'll take time.
<gry> is it not supposed to use sso?
<gry> 'Can you also open xfce4-settings-editor and right click on xfce4-desktop and select the monitor option, then launch xfdesktop-settings and see if notices any changes?'
<gry> I don't parse this comment
<gry> 1. open xfce4-settings-editor  2. right click on xfce4-desktop
<gry> right click on what?
<brainwash> on xfce4-desktop
<gry> where is that?
<gry> oh, found it
<gry> still do not see a monitor option there
<brainwash> should look like this http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/_media/xfce4-settings-editor_xubuntu_jaunty.png
<brainwash> other than that, I cannot test or experiment with xfdesktop right now
<brainwash> and the maintainer of xfdesktop already commented on the linked report
<xubuntu366> i am using xubuntu 14.04 & when i select the button to shutdown reboot & shutdown options are greyed out is there a fix for this
<brainwash> xubuntu366: open a terminal window and run "xfce4-session-logout --reboot"
<brainwash> it should print some error message if it fails to perform the action
<xubuntu366> i will say thank you now incase it works
<brainwash> it's only for debugging purpose
<brainwash> sadly I have to leave now, hopefully you'll get it sorted
<gry> <brainwash> should look like this http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/_media/xfce4-settings-editor_xubuntu_jaunty.png
<gry> how do I "select the monitor option" on that screenshot for example?
<xubuntu880> Hi there,
<xubuntu880> can anyone please aid me?
<xubuntu880> I have the last version of Xubuntu installed
<xubuntu880> but now I bought an SSD
<xubuntu880> the TRIM is already enabled by default or have I to do some stuff?
<xubuntu880> thanks in advance
<baizon> xubuntu880: http://askubuntu.com/questions/443761/how-is-trim-enabled
<bazhang> !trim
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<xubuntu880> Thanks baizon
<xubuntu880> my SSD is a Samsung
<xubuntu880> so it's defaulf enabled, right?
<bazhang> see the factoid above
<xubuntu880> factoid?
<bazhang> what the bot said ^
<xubuntu880> thanks
<xubuntu880> i'm new in this chat, sorry
<xubuntu880> :/
<bazhang> np
<xubuntu880> Son, in conclusion I do not need to schedule an fstrim for my drive, because I'm using the version 14.04
<xubuntu880> So*
<xubuntu880> and my ssd is a Samsung
<xubuntu880> *EVO
<xubuntu880> or am I wrong?
<Dino> oi
<akis> hi all. i am looking to buy a 32gb sd card for my 12.04 system. can anyone advise me if my system can read Class 10 UHS-I Secure Digital High Capacity (SDHC) or/and Secure Digital Extended Capacity (SDXC) and how can i can be sure about the kind of card i can use and be recognised from my system?
<deshipu> akis: ubuntu has no problems reading that kind of cards, provided you have the hardware for it
<deshipu> akis: consult your hardware vendor's support
<akis> deshipu: i have an USB Multi Flash Reader plug in to one of my laptop's USB ports. How can i check if it can read 32 gb. It reads 4gb without problem.
<deshipu> akis: no idea, you probably need to read its manual
<deshipu> akis: and if the manual doesn't say it, contact the support
<deshipu> alternatively, you could just, you know, try it
<deshipu> but yeah, I know it's not always possible
<deshipu> but then again, in most cyvilized countries you can return items to the shop
<akis> deshipu: yea, try means buy and if not working loose money! its difficult to return something out of its box! anyway...this multi flash reader has also UBS ports. Does this ides applies for USB alos?
<akis> deshipu: my USB Multi Flash Reader is a Alcor Micro Corp. USB Hub, any idea for this?
<akis> deshipu: i called the vendor of the hub and the service support told me that it can read any card or usb stick. Is there any chance that my laptop cannot read this 32 gb card through this hub?
<chaser12> Morning/Afternoon, I recently switched to xubuntu from standard ubuntu, and when I click any arrow (scroll window arrows etc), it forwards way too far.
<chaser12> If I use the arrow in the taskbar calendar to next month, it forwards me like 4 years. Anyone able to point me in a certain direction?
<chaser12> googling so far has been of little help.
<Pici> chaser12: Do you mean that you installed Ubuntu, and then installed xubuntu-desktop?
<Pici> I wonder if overlay-scrollbar is causing the problem, you could try uninstalling that.
<chaser12> Pici: that's correct
<chaser12> Let me look at that and give it a shot. Thanks for the reply
<chaser12> hmm overlay-scrollbar has already been removed, so that's not causing the issue
<Pici> hmm.
<chaser12> the worst thing is clicking the arrows in a calendar setting, it forwards several years, similar to as if I was clicking and holding
<xubuntu965> hi during installation the xubuntu ive chosed to erase all my data and reinstall xubuntu after instalation I wanted to resize the primary partition for boot but it doesnt allow me to resize does it means that it needs LVM?
<meek_geek> hi
<meek_geek> brainwash, hi
<meek_geek> Can I use my extra ram to optimize my system ?
<xubuntu564> Hello, i am having a problem with a fresh install of xubuntu and not being able to use the keyboard or mouse at login.  arch works fine on my box, and the live usb i have with xubuntu on it works without a hitch as well, any thoughts?
<xubuntu564> Hello, i am having a problem with a fresh install of xubuntu and not being able to use the keyboard or mouse at login.  arch works fine on my box, and the live usb i have with xubuntu on it works without a hitch as well, any thoughts?
<longbonglungfish> hey all. i need to file two bug reports regarding xubuntu in launchpad, but i have no idea where to file them, if i explain the bugs, could someone help me out?
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> longbonglungfish: i say, look and see if there is anything already filed similar
<longbonglungfish> nothing similar filed yet.
<longbonglungfish> one bug deals with duplicate titlebars in gtk3 apps under xfce. the other deals with the file chooser in gtk3 apps under xfce not matching the theme (even if it is a gtk3-ready theme). have no idea where / what components to file these under in launchpad
<brainwash> longbonglungfish: 1. bug 1301873
<ubottu> bug 1301873 in Xfwm4 "Add support for title-less windows" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301873
<longbonglungfish> doesn't look like the same bug. no mention of duplicate title bars. here's a screenshot for reference: http://i5.minus.com/iS7enWsFloCjG.png
<holstein> longbonglungfish: feel free and make a new one
<longbonglungfish> oh shiz. i think it's at-least related. people are just describing it differently, along with other problems. should i file a new bug or just add a comment with links to some screenshots of affected applications?
<brainwash> well, add a comment to the upstream report
<longbonglungfish> what about the other bug i mention?
<brainwash> got a screenshot?
<holstein> longbonglungfish: same deal.. if you find one like it, try and use it.. if not, make a new one. a volunteer can spend a lot of time just marking duplicates
<longbonglungfish> yep. here is a screenshot of second bug: http://i3.minus.com/ibxV5Ut371bCpo.png (file chooser in a gtk3 app like abiword), and here's what the file chooser looks like in all non gtk3 apps: http://i3.minus.com/ibx3mYNgCvQkwO.png notice how the icons in the panel are completely different.
<brainwash> looks ok
<brainwash> so, it's not a bug
<holstein> i dont see anything either
<longbonglungfish> the issue is that the icons in the file chooser with gtk3 apps do not match the icon theme like file choosers in all other apps.
<brainwash> right, but this is the expected look & feel
<longbonglungfish> it's purely a consistency issue, not a functionality issue. is this normal for gtk3 apps under xfce? definitely not a bug?
<brainwash> defined by gnome/gtk3
<longbonglungfish> accch! gnome 3. got it. what a curse.
<brainwash> I actually prefer the monochrome look :)
<longbonglungfish> for most things i do to. i just like the elementary icon themes that have been shipping with xubuntu. makes browsing through the file system much easier on the eyes for me.
<longbonglungfish> thanks guys. only filing one report i guess, and adding it in the comments section to the one that seems related.
<hellslinger> hi everyone, I'm wondering how to get nautilus to handle automount operations like USB sticks, sd cards, etc. I've changed my default file browser yet it still opens files with thunar
<ochosi> hellslinger: how about uninstalling thunar?
<Unit193> My guess is thunar is still in daemon mode, and nautilus isn't running.
<hellslinger> ochosi, done that, now nothing happens at all when a new volume is connected
<ochosi> no idea how nautilus handles automount though
<ochosi> never used it for longer than 5minutes
<hellslinger> there is a bug with thunar that is preventing me from using it
<hellslinger> I'd rather not use nautilus
<ochosi> what bug then?
<hellslinger> when I copy multiple files to my USB drive to replace files at the destination, it only replaces the first file
<ochosi> a-ha, never had that problem
<hellslinger> if I tell it to replace all or replace one by one, it still fails
<hellslinger> :(
<RobertJDohnert> Whats the bug
<hellslinger> I'm running xubuntu 14.04
<ochosi> you're using 1.6.3 though, right?
<ochosi> mkay
<ochosi> never heard of that before
<hellslinger> it does prompt me to replace files (or replace all)
<hellslinger> but all files but first remain unchanged
<hellslinger> I have to replace them one by one and that is a bit of a drag... (no pun intended)
<ochosi> hehe
<hellslinger> yep, Thunar 1.6.3
<hellslinger> if you all think I should file a bug report, I'll be happy to
<ochosi> first check bugs.xfce.org and browse thunar's bugs
<xubuntu392> how can ilaunch the "date and time" settings from the command line?
<zr22254> hey
<knome> hello
<zr22254> hello knome :)
<zr22254> do you know how can i install skype on xubuntu?
<Unit193> Enable partner repos, install skype-bin.
<zr22254> got it
<zr22254> thanks
#xubuntu 2014-06-10
<Travis> Hello Kekai.  Thanks for the help yesterday.
<Kekai> No problem
<Travis> I still can't find out what my issue is.
<Kekai> when I started 14.04 that was my issue
<Kekai> but what i said fixed it
<Kekai> it may lie deeper than that
<Travis> It didn't fix it for me.
<Travis> Whatever 12.10 doesn't have that 14.04 does, allows my laptop to function correctly.
<Kekai> yeah but 12.10 is outdated and no longer get updates
<Travis> I wish I knew how to fix it.  I can't seem to figure it out.  Disabling Light Locker & installing xscreensaver doesn't work.
<Travis> Do I need to head to the development channel for this issue?
<Jehde> Hahaha you can you use firefox while installing this, awesome
<Kekai> reason I love Xubuntu
<Kekai> you can do fun stuff even when installing it
<Kekai> so check your mail and stuff
<scipy53> when i run uname -r and get "3.13.0-29-generic", what exactly does that mean. The 0-29 generic part, anyway.
<ObrienDave> it's a sub-build, i think. i'm running the same kernel
<gry> >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfdesktop4/+bug/1313728?comments=all > Can you also open xfce4-settings-editor and right click on xfce4-desktop and select the monitor option
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1313728 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "Background color reset to #7f0000" [Undecided,New]
<gry> how do I 'select the monitor option'?
<xubuntu708> hello..i m having ubuntu, and want to install xubuntu-desktop, only gui but in offline mode
<gry> hello
<bazhang> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<gry> he did quit but that information is new so thanks
<gry> i mean someone please tell me what to install or uninstall
<gry> i keep experiencing this issue
<gry> i cant give them the information they requested
<ochosi> gry: did you open the xfce4-settings-editor?
<gry> yes
<gry> i found that pane
<gry> i dont see how to 'select the monitor option' in there
<gry> oh, right click
<gry> seriously, i need more sleep
<gry> i read that line around 20 times and only then realised that
<gry> ok, nothing new in there, so i will comment on that bug with this detail
<adm001> hey all
<adm001> can someone gimme a heads out with a fresh xubuntu install?
<ObrienDave> so, why do you need ia32?
<ochosi> !ask | adm001
<ubottu> adm001: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gry> perfect, I left a comment there :)
<akis> hi all. is there any option to mount a usb or sd card device after i unmount them, without plug them out and plug in again?
<ObrienDave> not that i know of
<ObrienDave> note to self, SELF, check if asker is still online before replying ;P
<might_get_loud> guys, i have major problem
<might_get_loud> my terminal wont run
<might_get_loud> i can run root shell from recovery mode
<might_get_loud> but inside xfce
<might_get_loud> terminator nor xfce-emulator wont run
<might_get_loud> i tried runing htop but it was error msg saying invalid input/output
<might_get_loud> any ideas?
<Eeinn> Hello, I have a bit of a stupid question. My fonts looks really really nice on Xubuntu, but my conky background fonts look crappy in comparison. Any place I can start to look?
<Mooneye> Hello. Recently I added "include /usr/local/lib" to /etc/ld.so.conf because certain shared libraries weren't being loaded when I ran a C++ application of mine. This seems to have fixed the problem, but I'm curious as to why /usr/local/lib wasn't on the load path by default. Any insight about this? Also, is my fix safe?
<Mooneye> Thanks in advance!
<allegra_> hey! whats the best way to make a xubuntu live usb on osx?
<wrongplace> i need to edit a pdf file to print 2 pages per page side (so I spent half of the money). What linux or xubuntu app will do that?
<allegra_> editing pdf files can be complex
<holstein> allegra_: "best" will always be a matter of opinion and usecase,but you can dd copy the iso to a USB stick using osx, or unetbooting
<holstein> unetbootin*
<allegra_> thanks holstein
<allegra_> i will remember that
<allegra_> a friend just found an old blank dvd :P
<holstein> probably easiest to boot on the mac..
<allegra_> and on the old computer we found in the attic!
<holstein> plop will let you boot USB on legacy hardware..
<kRush> mhm, why is switch user from the panel user button greyed out in 14.04?
<brainwash> kRush: it requires gmdflexiserver, but this little script isn't provided by lightdm anymore
<brainwash> the wiskermenu can also display a switch user button
<brainwash> on top of that, the action is configurable
<kRush> uhh, wiskermenu?
<kRush> oh I see, I still have the old menu from 13.10
<xubuntu407> HIa
<xubuntu407> I'm a young Lech Carry Shi concludes ask me (Event Error loading archive)
<xubuntu407> Please reply
<xubuntu407> I'm a young Lech Carry Shi concludes ask me (Event Error loading archive)
<genii> xubuntu407: This is the Xubuntu support channel. Do you have some issue with your Xubuntu that you require assistance with?
<xubuntu407> HIa
<xubuntu407> I'm a young Lech Carry Shi concludes ask me (Event Error loading archive)
<xubuntu407> Please reply
<xubuntu407> Is there a single answer to my question
<elfy> xubuntu407: at the moment no-one understands the question
<Unit193> xubuntu407: Please elaborate on what your problem is, or we won't be able to help.  You never asked a question
<genii> xubuntu407: Your question makes no sense to us
<Unit193> !sa | xubuntu407
<ubottu> xubuntu407: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<xubuntu407> هلا
<xubuntu407> My problem is, my friends, I, I did not carry the program and ends with the download and open the program say the program (error occurred while loading Alohev)
<xubuntu407> Please reply
<holstein> xubuntu407: i do not understand your question
<xubuntu407> Director overseeing what I have revealed how????
<xubuntu407> Please reply
<xubuntu407> Is there a single answer to my question
<xubuntu407> Director overseeing what I have revealed how????
<xubuntu407> Please reply
<elfy> we can't - there is no question to reply to
<elfy> xubuntu407: what language do you normally speak
<onr> just upgraded to xubuntu 14.04 and i must say it's very well done
<xubuntu407> I speak the language of Saudi Arabia and I know English Kulailn
<xubuntu407> I speak the language of Saudi Arabia and I know English Kulailn
<holstein> xubuntu407: ok.. have you tried the channel that was suggested?
<holstein> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<holstein> xubuntu407: i do not understand what you are asking
<xubuntu407> I am my problem I do not appreciate Carry programs
<xubuntu407> I am my problem I do not appreciate Carry programs
<genii> xubuntu407: For best chance at help, you should travel to the #ubuntu-sa
<xubuntu407> Abe, I ask you you're Muslim
<xubuntu407> Abe, I ask you you're Muslim
<xubuntu407> stop
<xubuntu407> biaa
<deshipu> !ot | xubuntu407
<ubottu> xubuntu407: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
#xubuntu 2014-06-11
<Impossible> Hi, xubuntu is more than just a diff desktop env. right
<uofm49426> how to auto run this command at startup or login xrandr --output LVDS1 --set "scaling mode" Full
<phunyguy> uofm49426, PLEASE stop crossposting and check out the answer you got in #ubuntu
<xubuntu274> hello
<xubuntu274> I am new to Xubuntu
<xubuntu274> Need help
<xubuntu274> trying to reset usb with usbreset.c
<xubuntu274> but keep getting error in ioctl: is a directory
<nikolam> after installing xubuntu 14.04 as update form 13.10, it takes one minute After Alt+F2, before window opens.
<nikolam> or it never opens. Also it takes very long time to logoff
<nikolam> I also have trouble seeing network manager
<nikolam> oh it is there when I enable indicators plugin
<nikolam> but then I have double clock, volume, etc
<nikolam> also seems that indicator plugin is over and over unexpectedlz leaving panel e.g. mazbe crashing
<kostex> I did a 'apt-get install compiz' just now to get my hands on compizconfig manager.. that was a mistake.. the manager is a separate app.. my question is: is compizconfig manager even working in XCFE? I just found out about 'settings editor' which was there all along..
<brainwash> kostex: did you install compizconfig-settings-manager?
<kostex> after that yes
<brainwash> and is it working for you?
<vladimir13> could someone give me advice about ethernet connection in xubuntu 14.04?
<kostex> no.. I was trying to find a way to disable ALT RIGHT MOUSE functionality.. but in compizconfig did nothing.. 'settings editor' did!
<brainwash> strange
<kostex> I know I can remove the settings manager.. but what about the compiz package itself.. does xcfe have that installed by default also?
<vladimir13> fresh install, eth0 visible, configurable to static IP (no www, no ping to router, but router registered that IP), dhcp fails, dhclient gives no output...
<brainwash> kostex: no, compiz is not shipped by default
<kostex> so I could purge it without hurting my system?
<kostex> (ubuntu studio)
<brainwash> sure, but you might need to revert any changes related to compiz
<kostex> I guess there are none ;-)
<brainwash> ok then
<kostex> here goes nothing!
<brainwash> vladimir13: sounds like a general ubuntu problem, try to ask in #ubuntu
<vladimir13> thanks
<kostex> the compiz package has left the building!.. and everything seems to be stable.. thanx for giving me the confidence brainwash
<brainwash> kostex: you're welcome :)
<michu> hello
<michu> I have (power managment) problem with my fresh installed xubuntu, can anyone help me?
<dh437f27f>  /join #cyanogenmod
<kRush> oh nice, suspend is broken because why not
<gain> hi
<xubuntu620> hi
<xubuntu620> please let me know the tool for usb stick formatting
<GridCube> gparted
<GridCube> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.18.0-1 (trusty), package size 527 kB, installed size 1880 kB
<xubuntu620>  i know the gparted but i want a easier tool
<GridCube> i don't know of one
<GridCube> !info palimpsest
<ubottu> Package palimpsest does not exist in trusty
<rawrmonster> I am switching back to a simpler distro after having had one that i compile everything from scratch and was thinking about xubuntu. My main question is does xubuntu have the same adware that ubuntu has or has it all been striped out?
<Kekai> adware?
<Kekai> I havent seen any in the few months I used Xubuntu
<rawrmonster> Kekai: the main distro that xubuntu is based on has amazon search adds and sends all the info you type in to the HUD to places other than your desktop. That is what i am referring to
<crimsondusk> xubuntu does not have that
<Kekai> oh thats not in Xubuntu
<rawrmonster> Will xubuntu be following the switch to mir in years to come along with ubuntu?
<brainwash> unless someone ports every component to mir and also maintains them, no
<brainwash> however, running on top of xmir is possible
<rawrmonster> brainwash: no I would rather x11 or wayland so i'm glad there not going to follow :D
<rawrmonster> Ty guys! you have been very helpful
<rawrmonster> What is the default file system for xubuntu?
<baizon> rawrmonster: ext4?
<rawrmonster> ahh ok
<baizon> ou ok, that was an easy one :)
<rawrmonster> I am using ext4 as my home partition on my gentoo machine as well so no arguments there :D
<rawrmonster> I am just getting really sick of compiling everything on a computer that i use every day. If it was a server i would probably still use gentoo for size and speed but on my desktop machine I want something easy. So i think my laptop gentoo days are over
<Kekai> Yeah Xubuntu us nice
<Kekai> 8is
<Kekai> I run 14.04 LTS on my Netbook from 5 years ago flawlessly
<rawrmonster> Well i mean i have never had an issue with gentoo ether besides maybe for missing something in the kernel
<rawrmonster> but thats more my fault than the OS
<rawrmonster> Ok ill be back finally got xubuntu 14.04 installed on a flash drive. Time to install :D
<Kekai> okay
<draches> Hi ! I need some help trying to boot Windows 7 after installing Xubuntu 14.04. I've ran boot-repair without success. This is the info on my system as reported by boot-repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7629244/
<cfhowlett> draches for help with win7, see ##windows
<rawrmonster> I really kinda like it :D
<baizon> ofc, xubuntu is awesome :D
<rawrmonster> Nice simple layout, hell it even does some of the things i had a really hard time to work in gentoo
<rawrmonster> I could never get scanning to work ever but it works out of the box in xubuntu
<Kekai> mhm
<Kekai> Come to the dark side my child, we have simplicity
<rawrmonster> Kekai, idk with simplicity comes complexity of configuration.
<rawrmonster> debian variants use libav rather than FFmpeg correct?
<cfhowlett> rawrmonster ffmpeg has been deprecated in ubuntu.  avconv (libav) is the suggested replacement.
<rawrmonster> Was there ever a reason stated for using avconv over FFmpeg not the ffmpeg made by libav
<_genuser_> great, the iso image doesn't boot on my laptop. has anything seen the issue where the installation media just boots up and then screen goes blank. and then nothing.
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, lspci | grep VGA
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, Do you see grub? does it crash at I would guess xubuntu uses lightdm-greeter
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, you can also hit alt+f1 to see console while the cd is booting and maybe see whats going on that way
<rawrmonster> If it makes it past grub but just not to lightdm-greeter you can alt+ctrl+f1 and boot in the tty1 console
<rawrmonster> ehh w/e you not even going to respond
<_genuser_> rawrmonster: sorry, was tinkeing with it. didn't see this.
<_genuser_> rawrmonster: basically it would go past grub, show the startup screen with the spinning circle and then blank out.
<_genuser_> only key that worked was power key, which shut it down. changing terminals didn't work.
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, what happens when you alt+ctrl+f1?
<_genuser_> no response. but I was able to find my ISOs with prevoius versions. :) and boot with a different ver.
<_genuser_> now, I'm just wrestling with apt-cache to find ffmpeg. :)
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, libavtools
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, debian based distros use libav rather than ffmpeg even though libav does have a ffmpeg program.
<_genuser_> heh, thanks. I just google that bit. :)
<_genuser_> who would have thought changing video format could be as complicated as it is. but it makes you appreciate the hard work that goes into creating tons of formats and their editors/codecs.
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, What are you converting to?
<rawrmonster> I have made a script to put video files in to .vob for being burned to dvds if that is what you are doing i can give it to you
<_genuser_> wtv -> dvr.ms. then was using handbrake to convert to x264/AAC. However, the editing can ONLY be done on the dvr-ms which uses dvredit which only cuts on keyframes. needless to say lot of extra spaces goes in.
<_genuser_> trying to use ffmpeg to move to mpeg, then edit it using some usable editor, and then encode to x264/AAC
<rawrmonster> Well my program converts to mpeg2 compatible format
<rawrmonster> with the ntsc rather than pal
<_genuser_> the dvr-ms supposedly has a MPEG2 stream. So I just copy it out. ffmpeg -f mpeg2video (which doesn't always work).
<_genuser_> ffmpeg was crashing on it. so I thought I'd move to linux and try it instead of my ffmpeg on windows.
<_genuser_> I think vob is a mpeg2 stream, isn't it?
<rawrmonster> Yea vob is mpeg2
<_genuser_> are you converting TV recordings? Or do you otherwise have a video file that you edit before final conversion?
<rawrmonster> I have the video files already on my pc that i wish to convert to dvd player compatible formats and convert
<_genuser_> I see. I'm trying to determine a good editor for editing out commercials. etc. Avidemux the leading recommendation has not been able to edit wtv/dvr-ms/mpeg files so far.
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, give me two seconds. I have used a program before but i forget the name. let me look it up
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, openshot
<_genuser_> heh, another one to try! thanks. now if i can just extract the mpeg, I"ll try openshot.
<_genuser_> avconv so far errors out extracting the mpeg from the dvr-ms.
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, buffer underflows and overflows @ some hex space?
<_genuser_> [mpeg @ xxxx] Application provided invalid, non monitonically increasing dts to muxer in stream 1: 3489348934 >= 4898blah
<_genuser_> av_interleaved_write_frame(): Invalid argument
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, how are you trying to convert it?
<_genuser_> avconv -i <filename> -vcodec copy -acodec copy output.mpg {,-f dvd,-f mpeg2video}
<_genuser_> so without format and with each specifed. i just goes kapu
<_genuser_> kaput
<_genuser_> *it smh
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, hmmm give me a few seconds to look this up. Did you ever figure out the os issue though?
<_genuser_> os issue (xubuntu bootup?) yeah, I have that fixed.
<rawrmonster> yea that is what i was talking about. Yay!
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, just so you know there is a a #libav channel
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, not saying i wont try and help but just in case I can't
<_genuser_> no worries. If you have cmd ideas, I'll appreciate them. But this whole video converting thing is a fulltime job until you get your script just right, heh. then you can relax
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, lol thats why i made my script :D want to see it?
<_genuser_> and yah, I'll probably head to the #libav soo too.
<_genuser_> sure, I'd like to see the script.
<rawrmonster> its a two part script but i just made a cron job every hour or so for it to run
<_genuser_> I have multiple scripts but all for windows. now I'm trying to move it all to linux, hence the hassle.
<_genuser_> heh, nice. mine is also just a scheduled task in win, run at 3am and just complete them off.
<rawrmonster> http://dpaste.com/3WNGZ4W/     http://dpaste.com/1BT1VW3/
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, simple but works amazing :D
<_genuser_> lol that's hilarious.
<_genuser_> programming vs. scripting.
<rawrmonster> why?
<_genuser_> I'm a developer with end users. So you should see the amount of lines I have in my script just doing basic setup, lol.
<_genuser_> I've gotten so used to "the setup".
<_genuser_> heh, I always have 20 lines of setup (vars, prompts, echoes (status updates/errors), just for one line of actual job.
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, ehh i try and keep it simple
<_genuser_> nice, script. so the ffmpeg -i -repeset veryslow... <--- that's pulling in your presets for all the screen resolution, de-interlacing, etc.
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, the veryslow has the best compression
<_genuser_> oh wait, that's an out of the box preset not one you made, correct?
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, yea it takes longer to convert but has better quality and better compression
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, but it is a default
<rawrmonster> theres ultrafast, fast, slow, veryslow. or at least thoughs are the only ones i know of
<_genuser_> and the -target is setting up the vcodec/acodec stuff, eh?
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, nope its setting if i want pal or ntsc. regional dvd player codes
<rawrmonster> ntsc is USA and a few other countrys and pal is everything else
<rawrmonster> ntsc dvd players wont play pal dvd's
<rawrmonster> and vice versa
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, avconv and ffmpeg are generally pretty smart and will do the quality of vcodec and acodev automatically unless you are copying the streams
<rawrmonster> as you are doing
<_genuser_> I think the .vob is what makes it guess the correct format.
<_genuser_> I remember reading that the extension will make it pick the best one possible for each video/audi.
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, yep
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, its only if you don't want the default you can change it with the vcodec and acodecs flags
<_genuser_> well, let's see if I can just convert it to a good ole vob file.
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, just know if you do the -threads flag it will make the quality slightly worse. Not really noticeable unless your doing some really high def work
<_genuser_> nah, it didn't like that either. av_interleaved_write_frame(): Invalid argument. I think the input format itself is not acceptable for ffmpeg/avconv.
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, how are you getting the files?
<_genuser_> where are the files being generated?
<rawrmonster> yea
<_genuser_> windows 8 MCE records them as .WTV files. It provides a conversion utility that converts them to .DVR-MS. I then use a crappy free utility by someone at MSFT called dvredit to cut out the commercials.
<_genuser_> the resulting .DVR-MS file is what's fed into the ffmpeg in this case.
<_genuser_> but I have also tried the original WTV file (considering ffmpeg understands them now and can occassionally extract teh mpeg nicely).
<_genuser_> and I have tried the unbutchered .DVR-MS file also.
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, lol i was just looking at converting the .wtv files directly
<rawrmonster> http://ffmpeg.zeranoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=846
<_genuser_> yeah, the only reason to convert them to dvr-ms is to be able to use dvredit to cut out commercials.
<_genuser_> if you convert the WTV direclty to x264, then you can't really edit them. x264 is really not sutiable for editting.
<_genuser_> lol screw it. getting latest ffmpeg from ffmpeg site.
<knome> _genuser_, please watch the language
<_genuser_> sorry
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, why does it support that codec?
<xnikos> hi,i am new in xubuntu,I 'd appreciate any help.
<rawrmonster> xnikos, whats the issue?
<_genuser_> xnikos: ask your question, hopefully someone knows and will chime in. :)
<_genuser_> rawrmonster: why does it support which codec?
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, you said you were getting the latest version of ffmpeg and i was wondering why. maybe it supported something this version of libav doesnt?
<xnikos> the setup went fine,but after reboot it says no such partition
<rawrmonster> xnikos, did you do a manual partition?
<_genuser_> rawrmonster: I saw a few posts online that avconv didn't work on wtv/dvr-ms but the latest ffmpeg did. so you know ./configure --prefix=/usr;make;make install and let's see... heh
<xnikos> no I let it create it through the setup process
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, :D its funny how few people know how to manually compile software.
<rawrmonster> xnikos, sounds like a grub error
<rawrmonster> xnikos, im kinda new to xubuntu let me see what grub they use 1 sec
<_genuser_> rawrmonster: yeah, you build an LFS, you build GCC a few times, you get a little comfortable trying to read the tons of lines for errors.... :)
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, I just uninstalled gentoo today to get xubuntu on my laptop
<xnikos> through live CD,partitions look fine
<rawrmonster> xnikos, thats why im saying its most likely a grub issue
<_genuser_> rawrmonster: heh, this server I'm using for irssi is running gentoo. :)
<_genuser_> it's my fileserver
<rawrmonster> im just trying to find the "xubuntu way" of doing it because i don't want you to get bogged down with cli if i dont have to
<_genuser_> xnikos: when you boot in grub, you shoudl be able to select the line you will use to boot, and hit e. That should let you edit that entry.
<_genuser_> you should be able to see what it's using. It might still be using hda (hd instead of sd). If not, it might be off by one.
<_genuser_> it really should be using UUIDs but it can write those to the grub.conf incorrectly also.
<rawrmonster> xnikos, run "sudo update-grub"
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, i hope update-grub automaticly handles chroot that will be fun to explain
<rawrmonster> automatically*
<_genuser_> yeah that's always fun. my fileserver is pretty simple. I just use RAID1 and samba. Because when it gets complicated and you have to boot in the gentoo livecd, it's a long process.
<rawrmonster> xnikos, my only gentoo machine left now that i switched my laptop is my email server
<rawrmonster> oops not ment for xnikos sorry
<knome> _genuser_, rawrmonster: you can discuss non-support stuff over #xubuntu-offtopic
<rawrmonster> _genuser_, good meeting you i g2g ill message you later if you are still on
<_genuser_> rawrmonster: nice to meet you too. have fun.
<xubuntu_> the command sudo update-grub gives "failed to get canonical path of `/cow'
<baizon> wow
<baizon> 20 sec
<baizon> he waited 20 sec, i got the answer :(
<pleia2> maybe they were just telling us
<elfy> I already knew
<pleia2> hehe
<xnikos> sorry I was chatting from the mobile and had problems.I can't get into xubuntu after install that went rather fine.the command sudo update-grub gave me "error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'
<xnikos> when it starts it says partition was not found
<xnikos> how can I fix the grub?
<xnikos> anyone?
<elfy> xnikos: I find this to be the simplest,quickest method - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_the_LiveCD_terminal
<xnikos> ok I'll take a look,thanks a lot
<Jimmy__> Hey
<Travis> yo
<Travis> I didn't know that 12.04 was supported until 04/2015
<Jimmy__> I'm having some frustrating issues with screen artifacts.. anyone feel like they could help?
<rawrmonster> What is the best way to set the screen lock to a key combo?
<brainwash> rawrmonster: settings manager > keyboard
<rawrmonster> does anyone know a good website to make xubuntu run any faster. Maybe some common tweaks?
<deshipu> rawrmonster: "xubuntu run faster" doesn't really mean anything, what are you doing with it that you want to be faster?
<rawrmonster> deshipu: I am looking to make applications load faster mainly
<deshipu> rawrmonster: which applications?
<rawrmonster> deshipu: firefox, libreoffice, software center
<rawrmonster> Thoughs are the main ones
<deshipu> so one way is to use lighter versions of those, like chromium, abiword and synaptic
<deshipu> with firefox, uninstalling plugins should help a lot
<koegs> buy more ram, a faster cpu and a ssd :)
<rawrmonster> I have an i-7 3.2GHz with 8GB of ram
<deshipu> enabling 'start gnome services' in sessions and startup may help a little
<deshipu> other than that, those programs are really written to be slow, and xubuntu doesn't really add to their slowness much, so there is little you can do
<deshipu> an ssd or ramdisk might help, but that's a lot of mucking around for little effect
<rawrmonster> deshipu: Well i mean i dont mind tinkering (used gentoo before this) it just seems that xubuntu is more slug-ish
<rawrmonster> deshipu: could it be the bloaded kernel?
<rawrmonster> bloated*
<deshipu> rawrmonster: unlikely
<deshipu> rawrmonster: the three applications you mentioned are really huge programs that have a lot of their own internal systems and subsystems -- the speed of kernel and other operating system services contribute very little to their speed
<deshipu> rawrmonster: they just have a lot of code to execute
<rawrmonster> deshipu: will abiword support most of the basic functions that libreoffice will? The main things i use are embeding jpegs in text and bold
<Eeinn> Hello, I have a bit of a stupid question. My fonts looks really really nice on Xubuntu, but my conky background fonts look crappy in comparison. Any place I can start to look?
<deshipu> rawrmonster: it should do that, but I'm not 100% sure, as I don't use either
<deshipu> Eeinn: I wonder if conky has a channel
<rawrmonster> Eeinn: Im pretty sure you can tell conky what font to use in the script
<rawrmonster> deshipu: :D I think it does support it
<rawrmonster> deshipu: is chromium really faster than firefox?
<deshipu> rawrmonster: not in everything, but it surely starts up faster
<deshipu> rawrmonster: it fluctuates from version to version, of course
<rawrmonster> deshipu: as does most software
<deshipu> and having lots of extensions will slow it down again
<rawrmonster> deshipu: well of this size
<rawrmonster> deshipu: i only use one extension
<rawrmonster> well two i take that back one extension and one plugin
<Eeinn> Thanks
<rawrmonster> deshipu: what a good faster equivalent for thunderbird that doesn't look really bad?
<brainwash> replacing a good application just because it takes some more seconds to launch..
<brainwash> are you running out of time? :)
<rawrmonster> brainwash: no I just don't use many of the features at all so why not just get something that's faster?
<rawrmonster> brainwash: I like my machine to feel really snappy
<brainwash> mmh, why did you go with xubuntu then?
<brainwash> just curious
<rawrmonster> brainwash: I was using gentoo before this but I got really tired of compiling everything on the computer that i use every day. I still use it on almost everything else
<brainwash> gentoo allows to configure your system in the way you like it
<brainwash> but there also pre-compiled binaries or?
<brainwash> for like firefox
<rawrmonster> When it comes to my main computer I just really want things to work. On every other computer I have I like to tinker. I take this machine to work with me and I need to be more production than tweaking everything all the time on gentoo
<rawrmonster> productive*
<brainwash> true :)
<rawrmonster> Because I really love gentoo but I just cant do it on this laptop
<brainwash> not quite sure, but is "preload" already installed by default?
<brainwash> I guess no
<rawrmonster> I dont think so but doesn't that mess with the randomization of library's?
<brainwash> preload does not make much sense if you already use a SSD
<rawrmonster> brainwash: i dont have an ssd
<rawrmonster> really want one but cant afford it at the moment
<brainwash> any reason why not?
<brainwash> it's the no #1 tweak to speed up the app launch times
<koegs> saving for a ssd will speed up responsiveness much more than tinkering with some wild "hacks" to speed up the system
<rawrmonster> because there like 340-350 for an intel 500GB
<rawrmonster> they are* sorry
<brainwash> oh, well
<brainwash> I'm only using a 40gb one
<rawrmonster> brainwash: I really need more storage than that
<brainwash> I see, I got most things stored on my server
<koegs> you could also decide to buy a small ssd for the system and use the existing hdd for larger files
<rawrmonster> I am almost done getting the parts for my nas box i am building
<rawrmonster> koegs: that is a good idea. just mount home and swap on the reg hdd and map / to the ssd
<rawrmonster> is preload bad for security reasons?
<brainwash> it shouldn't preload stuff from /home
<rawrmonster> brainwash: i know that im talking about alsr
<rawrmonster> i think that is the right acronym
<brainwash> aslr
<brainwash> no clue
<rawrmonster> address space layout randomization
<rawrmonster> yea
<rawrmonster> chromium loads way faster and loads websites way faster, but when you minimize and bring it back to the top it doesn't render correctly until you put your mouse over the parts that didn't load correctly
<brainwash> there are some known(?) rendering issues with chrome/ium
<rawrmonster> brainwash: ahh ok
<brainwash> might be related to the new ui stack, they switched from gtk2 to aura
<deshipu> rawrmonster: disable hardware acceleration in advanced settings
<xnikos> hi.I have problem booting into xubuntu after first install. I keep getting the message:error: no such partition./entering rescue mode.../grub rescue> through live cd-which works fine,I can see the partitions and they look good to me.I have to say my cpu is not PAE enabled,but I do the "forcepae" trick when cd boots.I already tried the boot-repair app after install it through live CD,and also tried boot-repair-disk,but doesn't run bec
<brainwash> bug 1309801
<ubottu> bug 1309801 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[xubuntu] chromium redraw issue after switching workspaces" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309801
<rawrmonster> deshipu: awesome :D
<rawrmonster> deshipu: fixed it
<xnikos> Any ideas would be much appreciated.
<brainwash> but disabling hw accel is kinda... meh
<rawrmonster> brainwash: well it will work till they fix it
<brainwash> hopefully soon
<deshipu> brainwash: well, it doesn't work correctly on all graphics cards
<rawrmonster> I have an intel hd. I never expected for anything amazing fromit
<rawrmonster> from it*
<rawrmonster> xubuntu uses the exact package versions as the ubuntu equivalent right?
<Unit193> Same repos, so yes same versions.
<someone235> hey, the Sound Menu appears in the items list of "indicator plugin", but it is not appeared on the top panel. Someone knows why?
<luisja1006> could someone help me please, I am trying to auto mount a ntfs partition on startup, but it always shows an error occurs during login, press s to skip
<Carlinhos> will reinstalling xubuntu without formating home folder overwrite my user configs with new ones or use the old ones when available?
<luisja1006> Could someone help me with fstab? I am trying to auto mount an ntfs partition, but it always gives an error on startup
<luisja1006>  Could someone help me with fstab? I am trying to auto mount an ntfs partition, but it always gives an error on startup
<doc-saintly> I have a user that can login through SSH, but not through the main login window, any ideas?
<imthenachoman> hey guys. need some help. how do i make it so i do not get asked a password when screen locks? i've unchecked every ask password box everywhere but it still ask
<imthenachoman> or is that something that i have to reboot for?
#xubuntu 2014-06-12
<jazzycool> hey guys here is my problem it is not a code it was just a long paragraph so had to write on pastebin http://pastebin.com/XVPW4HzH
<jazzycool> guys anyone
<cfhowlett> !patience|jazzycool
<ubottu> jazzycool: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jazzycool> well I don't exactly know how to frame a question its actually really big so
<MatPoweR> hi
<MatPoweR> anyone for some help ? please
<baizon> !ask | MatPoweR
<ubottu> MatPoweR: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MatPoweR> i have an xubuntu up to date, and i can't focus any window after the launch is finished, i see nothing in the log, only the last focused window is usable
<baizon> MatPoweR: have you tried cleaning the .cache folder?
<MatPoweR> yes, i delete everything in
<MatPoweR> it happened in the past, and the only find solutions was to delete all the config files
<Rux_> hi guys :)
<Rux_> can anyone help
<js_doode> running xubuntu 14.04, when i hover over from terminal and into browser, the browser isn't automatically activated, so I can't browse without having to click in, and my terminal window dissappers. Where's the setting to fix this?
<js_doode> Rux: just ask your question. always, you are not being rude.
<elfy> js_doode: settings manager - window manager - focus tab focus model
<js_doode> elfy: thanks.
<elfy> js_doode: welcome
<Rux_> yesterday i had no problems with youtube on firefox, xubuntu latest version x64
<Rux_> now when i want to open youtube.com it opens only text's and links
<Rux_> no graphics
<Rux_> i have java installed, flash also... and latest driver from amd... (im mining with this)
<js_doode> Rux: version of firefox? xubunt x64 what...
<js_doode> Rux: in terminal, type $ lsb_release -a
<Rux_> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Release:	14.04 Codename:	trusty
<Rux_> firefox 30
<Rxx> sorry had to restart browser to check
<Rxx> i can open almost every other website with videos
<Rxx> but when opening youtube, its takes a while and when it opens ... only LINKS
<Rxx> and txt
<Rxx> nothing more
<js_doode> Rxx: is the problem specific to just youtube or any other site with videos and photos?
<Rxx> name me one website with video
<Rxx> and will check it
<Rxx> i can open all websites but only youtube
<js_doode> Rxx: vimeo?
<Rxx> no problem :) opening fast
<Rxx> http://www.pictureshack.us/images/89572_sc.png
<Rxx> printscreen of youtube
<js_doode> Rxx: Aren't you running the beta version of the browser?
<Rxx> not that i know of
<Rxx> 30.0 mozilla firefox for ubuntu canonical -1.0
<Rxx> but i have chromium installed
<Rxx> same problem
<js_doode> Rxx: how did you install firefox version 30?
<Rxx> i dont know :D
<Rxx> but how can't i play on chromium also
<Rxx>  Congrats! You’re using the latest version of Firefox.
<Rxx> :o
<js_doode> I'm assuming has to do with some codecs that didn't install, but I'm not the expert on that. I would suggest installing midori and see if youtube videos play there, if not some codecs will be missing.
<Rxx> if it was codec it would not open any other site
<Rxx> i just installed minitube
<Rxx> and playing youtube on him... its perfect
<Rxx> but on browser it wont go
<js_doode> just try my suggestion, it wont hurt
<Rxx> will do bro :) btb
<Rxx> brb*
<Rxx> still nothing
<Rxx> same thing
<Rxx> i think this is a java problem
<pawell> Hi, do you know why my icon with network connections disapeard after upgrading xubuntu to the newest version ? And maybe how can I get it back ? I've already tried google but I didn't find any solution : |
<ObrienDave> desktop icon or panel icon?
<pawell> panel icon
<pawell> Is there any way to choose wifi connection without it ?
<ObrienDave> add "indicator plugin" to your panel
<pawell> Because in setting manager --> network connections I can configure it but I can not connect
<ObrienDave> did it work before the upgrade?
<pawell> I have this indicatior plugin but there are only smth about voice and player
<pawell> Yeah, perfectly
<ObrienDave> broadcom adapter?
<pawell> what do you mean  ?
<pawell> Generally I have access to Internet
<pawell> also via wifi
<ObrienDave> your wi-fi adapter. is it a broadcom model?
<pawell> probably yes, how can I check it ?
<pawell> Wireless Controller
<pawell> Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1030
<pawell> Is it network adapter ?
<ObrienDave> ok, not a broadcom
<ObrienDave> ok, looking, just a sec
<ObrienDave> open session & startup
<ObrienDave> under application autostart, is "Network" checked?
<pawell> yes
<ObrienDave> and "indicator Application"?
<pawell> ok I got it
<pawell> It was with indicator plugin I guess
<ObrienDave> cool
<pawell> Because now I restarted with this indicator enabled and It shows so thank you very much for your help !
<ObrienDave> most welcome
<rawrmonster> is there a way to invoke light-locker to lock right then and there?
<deshipu> xflock4
<rawrmonster> awesome ty
<ochosi> you can also call light-locker directly with "light-locker-command -l"
<ochosi> but xflock4 should work just fine in 14.04
<ochosi> in older versions of xubuntu and if you install ll by hand, use the direct command
<ochosi> rawrmonster: ^
<rawrmonster> Yea its just driving me crazy not having a keyboard combo for locking
<brainwash> rawrmonster: the default keybind does not work for you?
<rawrmonster> brainwash: what is the normal keybind? I tried super+L and alt+ctrl+L both didn't do anything
<rawrmonster> brainwash: i just set it to alt+crtl+L after i found out about the xflock4
<brainwash> ctrl-alt-del I think
<Sysi> you can check from keyboard settings
<rawrmonster> brainwash: I never push ctrl+atl+del unless i want to reboot the system, unless that doesn't do the same thing in xubuntu
<brainwash> right, if you set it via the keyboard settings, you'll see the default keybind
<brainwash> rawrmonster: reboot? doesn't it usually kill the X server?
<rawrmonster> brainwash: not on any linux os i have ever run
<Sysi> when you're not on xorg c-a-d reboots, c-a-backspace used to kill x
<rawrmonster> brainwash: brainwash ctrl+alt+f* *={1,2,3,4,5,6}
<brainwash> oh, backspace - delete
<brainwash> yeye
<Sysi> nowdays it's altgr prntscr k IIRC
<Sysi> I had pretty bad tearing on 13.10 when using netflix trough pipelight, should that be solved on 14.04 with new xfwm? I have intel graphics, do I need to enable tearfree with xorg.conf?
<rawrmonster> Sysi: what intel graphics card?
<Sysi> hd4600, haswell integrated
<rawrmonster> Sysi: hmm that is odd I have a intel hd 4000 and it works fine for me
<rawrmonster> Sysi: well i guess how big of a screen?
<Sysi> are you on 14.04?
<rawrmonster> Sysi: yea but i have not tested since i have used 14.04
<brainwash> you will have to upgrade to 14.04 eventually
<Sysi> I didn't run 13.10 on this hardware, I'm on windows
<Sysi> I tried fedora kde but pipelight didn't work
<Sysi> it also had tearing when moving a window
<brainwash> xfwm4 4.11 has now support for vsync, you can also just use an opengl compositor like compton to get rid of tearing
<brainwash> and of course intel's tearfree option
<Sysi> if I have to use compton I might go with lubuntu, but I'm a bit baffled why kde was tearing
<kRush> can't one get a new user login from the xscreensaver lock screen anymore? I had to uninstall light-locker because it wouldn't suspend correctly and xscreensaver complains about a missing gdmflexiserver which seems to be unavailable from the repos
<brainwash> kRush: gdmflexiserver isn't provided by lightdm anymore
<brainwash> kRush: the black screen problem triggered by light-locker will be fixed soon
<kRush> not sure what the black screen problem is, my machine just would not suspend after the specified time
<kRush> it locks but then just sits there
<brainwash> and it works fine with xscreensaver?
<kRush> yep
<brainwash> that's odd
<brainwash> maybe you should consider filing a bug report on launchpad
<kRush> If I knew where to get all the proper info for one, yeah
<knome> it's better to file a partial one than not report one at all
<knome> and you've just described a lot of what needs to be there
<nikita__> hello friends! i have a problem with xubuntu 12.04 LTS. since a few days when im starting up ubuntu it's goddamn slow. it takes now like up to 5 minutes for the windowmanager (xfce) to get ready for work. what am i doing wrong?
<ObrienDave> cursing in a family oriented channel for starters
<baizon> nikita__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868189
<ObrienDave> have you installed timeshift?
<pumkash> What's up people!
<pumkash> Anybody home?
<pumkash> Hello?
<mmazing> over the last couple weeks, there have been a few times that my 14.04 xubuntu has gone halfway into suspend (without my input as far as i can tell), and i am unable to get networking and other stuff back online, shutdown, or even reboot
<mmazing> i have to do a hard shutdown, and when i turn it back on it takes forever and i get a crash with "apportcheckresume"
<mmazing> so my question is - can i completely disable system-wide hibernate and/or suspend? i saw that kiosk mode can do that but im not sure if that is the right way
<pumkash> I have question.
<pumkash> How do I create a command line/GUI firewall?
<pumkash> ....in Xubuntu?
<koegs> pumkash: ufw + gufw
<pumkash> Thanks koegs!
<jazzycool> hey gusy
<jazzycool> I have upgraded my xubuntu from 13.10 to 14.04
<jazzycool> but my resolution is 1024x768 and that is the max it has as an option but my computer has 1366x768 so how can I change it
<pumkash> I have another question.
<pumkash> How do I setup a VPN in xubuntu?
<jazzycool> guys anyone who can help me out?
<knome> jazzycool, ask and find out
<koegs> pumkash: which VPN do you want to use?
<knome> jazzycool, oh, sorry, you did...
<mmazing> pumkash, click the network indicator in your top panel (assuming you have a top panel) and there should be a "VPN connections" menu along with "Configure VPN"
<knome> jazzycool, you can check the ubuntu forums and askubuntu while you wait :)
<mmazing> pumkash, also there are several networkmanager addons depending on the type of VPN you want to set up
<mmazing> for instance i recently had to install network-manager-openconnect to enable extensions for cisco VPN
<brainwash> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<pumkash> Oh Word!   Thanx mmazing!  Much appreciated.
<mmazing> pumkash: sure
<pumkash> mmazin: you are the best!
<xubuntu120> hello
<knome> hullo
<xubuntu120> Hi my install disk appers to be stuck once i plugged a network cable in its stuck installing bcmwl-kernal-source (i386) any ideas if i should wait or did i do a booboo
<xubuntu120> er * kernel
<xubuntu120> i think i broke my install not sure what i should do other than try and reinstall not sure if im being to short in requireing it 'now' or not Im upgradeing from xp and mostly use ubuntu....
<xubuntu120> I do realise the world cup is on and possibly only crickets hear these keys:)I am hanging on
<slickymaster> xubuntu120: did you check the MD5SUM of your iso?
<xubuntu120> no
<xubuntu120> it sdaid it was ok yesterday on a laptop though
<xubuntu120> the lappys fine btw
<xubuntu120> it lain on a velvateen pad over night with velvateen covering it to keep it from being scratched Im weird about sc scratches
<xubuntu120> *cd
<xubuntu120> can i check that nopw w a terminal\
<xubuntu120> the md5sum or should that have been done already
<slickymaster> you cab chek it now
<slickymaster> s/cab/can
<xubuntu120> cool
<slickymaster> dou you know how to do it?
<xubuntu120> barely
<slickymaster> give a sec xubuntu120
<xubuntu120> ok
<slickymaster> xubuntu120: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_iso_file
<xubuntu120> awsome
<xubuntu120> do i need to do this sudo
<slickymaster> no xubuntu120
<xubuntu120> no such file or directory
<slickymaster> are you in the same folder where the iso file is?
<xubuntu120> i cant be the terminals is not finding it
<slickymaster> you can either cd into the folder or run md5sum /path/to/the/folder/where/the/iso/is, xubuntu120
<xubuntu120> yeah im trying the pathway route but i installed it to a smal disk for the OS
<xubuntu120> sda or sdb hummmmm should i just restart it all or would that  cause more harm than good it is a fresh install nothing to ruin or lose ???
<xubuntu120> what happened was i plugged a network cable in after i told it to go ahead and install without the internet for updates
<xubuntu120> it has stuck here for 2 hours longer than w the laptop who used this disk last and is working fine
<slickymaster> if it's a fresh install, you'll probably get it done faster just restarting it than yring to find what might be wrong with this one
<xubuntu120> OK let me log out of here and re do with the net cable pluged in and see whats what thanks for the md5sum file I will use that before i install to make it better and note which directory its going in case i have to return
<xubuntu120> thanks a million :)
<slickymaster> np xubuntu120
<xubuntu120> btw i think brazil is trounceing croatia
<xubuntu120> :)
<knome> xubuntu120, #xubuntu-offtopic for football talk
<xubuntu120> bye bye thank you
#xubuntu 2014-06-13
<xubuntu350> Hey I was wondering if someone could help me. For some reason whenever I load any Linux distro my USB 2.0 ports don't work but my USB 3.0 ports DO work. Any ideas?
<xubuntu350> I have to plug my mouse and keyboard into USB 3.0 ports to get them to work
<cwide> Hey I was wondering if someone could help me. For some reason whenever I load any Linux distro my USB 2.0 ports don't work but my USB 3.0 ports DO work. Any ideas?
<Cornholio> hi there, i've installed current xubuntu from the ubuntu minicd and the desktop itself does not start properly. mostly black screen but sometimes there seems to flash parts of a login screen. I have to admit that my linux skills are not really up to date as it has been about 10 years ago when I last worked with linux a little bit more intense... Is there any idea how to track this down? I've (re)installed xfce4 and xubuntu-desktop via ap
<Cornholio> no1?
<bullgard4> Cornholio: "Cornholio	hi there, i've installed current xubuntu from the ubuntu minicd and the desktop itself does not start properly. " Please analyze /var/log/syslog and ~/.xsession-errors. If then you cannot think of counter measures, please report the error messages that you encountered.
<kostex> don't know if it's the right channel, but please forgive me if is is..   is there a command to check if I have my secondary screen connected? (to be able to use it in a shell script)
<bullgard4> kostex: Try '~$ xrandr'.
<kostex> thanks bullgard4! Ofcourse! silly me!
<kostex> xrandr | grep LVDS-1-0 | cut -d' ' -f2      WIN!
<Cornholio> thank you bullgard4, I'm quite lost. ;) The syslog does not give me any hints and I do not have a xsession-errors file in my ~/
<bullgard4> Cornholio: Mind the dot at the beginning.
<bullgard4> (It's a "hidden" file.
<bullgard4> )
<Cornholio> yes, I did mind that ;)
<Cornholio> ~/.xsession-errors
<Cornholio> as it it a clean install, maybe installing xubuntu and not ubuntu with minicd and then installing xubuntu desktop is a better solution? TRhe only problem is that it is a X21 Thinkpad which only has a CD Drive and the 14.04 does not fit on a CD ;)
<bullgard4> Yes. - So you better copy your /var/log/syslog to a nopaste service and ask a good friend to be so kind to scutinize it.
<bullgard4> Cornholio: I do not think that "installing xubuntu and not ubuntu with minicd and then installing xubuntu desktop" makes much difference. But if you cannot find the reason for your black screens it may be worth a try.
<bullgard4> I'd prefer installing Xubuntu at once, though.
<Cornholio> me 2 but I'd like to have 14.04 and as there is no image for 14.04 which fits on CD I tried die MiniCD
<bullgard4> Cornholio: Yes, you needed a solution which fits into a CD.
<Cornholio> I'll try xubuntu 12.04.4 then as 13.04 also is 789MB
<koegs> Cornholio: ist the x21 able to boot from usb?
<Cornholio> yes, but not from usb-sticks ;)
<gry> Weird. I try an icon theme for lightdm and they all act up at the lightdm screen. What is the default lightdm icon theme?
<Unit193> elementary-xfce-dark
<gry> Thanks. I used "elementary-xfce" and it worked. :-) What about making the list of users selecteable instead of scrolleable?
<brainwash> gry: feel free to file a feature request -> https://launchpad.net/lightdm-gtk-greeter
<gry> Okay, thanks.
<gry> Is it an in-ubuntu tool though? Is this the primary bug tracker for this software? I was assuming that launchpad is only for distro bugs, i.e. if the issue is within a software itself, it's filed elsewhere.
<Unit193> That's the project page, not the Ubuntu source page.
<gry> I see. Thanks.
<knome> gry, what issue isn't within software itself? anyway, you can file any bugs against the ubuntu packages, they'll be forwarded in most cases
<knome> or cross-tracked
<knome> bbl
<Guest24532> heyho, i have a bugreport, don't know where to put it
<cfhowlett> !bug|Guest24532
<ubottu> Guest24532: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<pumkash> Good morning people, what's going on?
<cfhowlett> pumkash ask you ubuntu questions
<pumkash> I don't have any right now.
<mokrates> found, thanks
<mokrates> bye
<CrypticByte> Question, does anyone know if there is a way in Xubuntu to have a global menu like it is with Ubuntu
<gry> how global should it be?
<CrypticByte> just like on ubuntu, every window instead of having file, view, etc it will be on the main top pannel
<brainwash> there is indicator-appmenu, but it does not work properly in Xubuntu
<brainwash> other solutions seem to be outdated/broken
<CrypticByte> ah ok well I suppose I'll just learn how to properly use ubuntu then :P its the one feature that ubuntu has that I refuse to give up :P I suppose everyone has a feature or two that hooks them into their distro
<gry> I'm reading the documentation: at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap I don't really see what's planned or what the todo is. It's an almost empty page.
<brainwash> gry: that's a question for #xubuntu-devel
<xubuntu204> hello?
<xubuntu204> I need help with my  xfce panel. I was messing around with the settings and changed it to the maximum size. Now it's filling my whole screen and windows are trapped behind it. Please help!
<paolo> "Close multiple terminals? this tab has sseveral terminals open. closing the tab will also close all terminals within it." clicking on "Close terminals" does nothing (the terminals stay open)
<paolo> i use terminator. is it a terminator issue or xubuntu?
<xubuntu204> xubuntu.
<paolo> ok, should i open an issue on the bugtracker then?
<xubuntu204> idk, im new to linux.
<dan4dm> hi all. trying to install Xubuntu (14.04 amd64) from DVD on my new thinkpad T440p. "Check disk for errors" works fine. "Install Xubuntu" does some disk access then hangs with a "xubuntu" splash and a spinning wheel. what should I try please?
<pumkash> I'm back!
<pumkash> What's up Xubuntu users!
<dan4dm> pumkash: well hello. I wonder if you can advise: I'm trying to install Xubuntu (14.04 amd64) from DVD on my new thinkpad T440p. "Check disk for errors" works fine. "Install Xubuntu" does some disk access then hangs with a "xubuntu" splash and a spinning wheel. what should I try please?
<pumkash> dan4dm:  I could only think of 2 things.   You have a bad copy of Xubuntu or you need to replace your DVD burner.
<GridCube> !uefi | dan4dm
<ubottu> dan4dm: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<GridCube> dan4dm, ^
<pumkash> What is uefi?
<GridCube> pumkash, read what ubottu said
<dan4dm> GridCube: gosh. thanks.
<pumkash> Ok.
<pumkash> Let me Google it.
<GridCube> sound like a plan :)
<pumkash> LOL
<gry> hrmz, what a novel concept
<GridCube> not really tho, uefi and efi is being a head pain for a long time now
<gry> synaptic doesn't open from the menu or commandline, but if i prefix its command with gksu or sudo, it opens ok; how do i make it open from the menu too?
<gry> hm, i reinstalled it, same issue
<brainwash> gry: try synaptic-pkexec
<gry> it asks which user to run it as; no way i use this prompt every time
<dan4dm> hmm, I can't find how to "Disable Acceleration from Intel RST", in this BIOS?
<brainwash> gry: is it a graphical prompt?
<gry> no, it is text prompt
<dan4dm> no wait, I found RST. It's SRT (!) I can't find, "Intel Smart Response Technology"
<brainwash> gry: this means that polkit-gnome-authentication-agent isn't started automatically on session start
<gry> can i uninstall that agent please
<brainwash> why would you want to do this?
<brainwash> the agent provides the graphical prompt
<gry> i wouldn't like a prompt to appear in the first place, it would be nice if it just started as the current user
<brainwash> but you cannot run synaptic as normal user
<elfy> you can - it's just pointless
<gry> what specifically is responsible for running apps with privileges just when they need it?
<xubuntu038> hi
<wrongplace> hi, I have torified all traffic in/from my computer. THats not a problem if I know the router's number of identification and possword. THe problema rises in college, there I have to log in to get access to internet, but I cannot reach the log in page while torified. WHat I now do is in firefox: connect with no proxy, log in, and proxify all, given that "http_proxy=";" does not work. Is there any easier workaround?
<wrongplace> i tried to mark the page as an exception in the proxy settings, that didnt work
<dan4dm> is "LiveCD" still a thing for ubuntu installers? is it part of the standard desktop amd64 xubuntu image? (still failing to install on this thinkpad t440p)
<slickymasterWork> dan4dm: xubuntu image doesn't fit in a CD anymore, you can either produce a LiveDVD or a LiveUSB with the image though
<dan4dm> slickymasterWork: thanks. "you can produce" means there's something special to do to make LiveDVD, or just burn the image?
<slickymasterWork> just burn, dan4dm, if you're going with a DVD ;)
<dan4dm> ok thanks!
<dan4dm> ok, in case anyone cares: installing on T440p seems to require answer #15 here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/246834 (i.e. acpi=off boot option)
<slickymasterWork> thanks for the heads up dan4dm
<pavlos> liveCD xubuntu 14.04 popped task manager, tried to resize columns (processname, pid, cpu) not able to ... is that a known issue?
<docsaintly> Hello All. I usually run teamviewer for remote and I've been fiddling to get the headless display to be a higher resolution. It's not coming up now, so I'd like to VNC into the existing desktop to see what's going on. I'm running: x11vnc -display :0 -auth ~/.Xauthority and it's giving me the "XOpenDisplay("") failed.
<docsaintly> " error
<docsaintly> any ideas?
<holstein> docsaintly: if i could plug a monitor in, i would and save lots of time.. ssh'd into my machine, i can run "x11vnc -usepw -forever -rfbport #### -geometry 1366x768" to start a vnc session
<docsaintly> holstein: even tried that and it still says it can't open a display :\
<holstein> docsaintly: as i said, i would just plug in a monitor, if at all possible.. but, what are the errors? do you have a firewall up? if so, remove it from the equation
<docsaintly> asdasdtop
<docsaintly> clear
<docsaintly> ls
<docsaintly> cls
<docsaintly> screen -x
<docsaintly> exit
<docsaintly> exit
<holstein> docsaintly: freind, you are in the IRC channel trying to issue commands..
<docsaintly> holstein: sorry - my screen is quite corrupted right now. my apologies for the spam
<docsaintly> basically, I went over and plugged in a screen and it would appear the ogin screen has hung up, it's probably due to the configuration I tried to apply
<pavlos> liveCD xubuntu 14.04 popped task manager, tried to resize columns (task, pid, cpu) not able to ... is that a known issue?
<brainwash> pavlos: don't think that this is a known issue
<brainwash> see https://bugzilla.xfce.org/buglist.cgi?bug_status=__open__&product=Xfce4-taskmanager
<pavlos> brainwash, thanks ... bug 8788 describes what I see, after you resize a col and sort, they go back to original size.
<ubottu> bug 8788 in iso-codes (Ubuntu) "Changed to Spanish name" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8788
<pavlos> brainwash, https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8788 ... the bot picked up some other bug
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 8788 in General "Column sizes are being reseted when sorting processes" [Normal,New]
<faoziaziz> helllo
<faoziaziz> why i can't using proxy setting in xubuntu
<pawell> a
<faoziaziz> kau
#xubuntu 2014-06-14
<pumkash> Hi Frances.
<|Anthony|> i'm using xubuntu 12.04 and just recently something weird happened with pulseaudio... i play minecraft which is a java based game and i can no longer select the audio output through pavucontrol... it's locked on my videocard hdmi output. i can not change it to the built in audio.
<Kekai> anyone good with file formats?
<Kekai> I downloaded a song ia the internet cache. Even though it says .mp3 every programs says its an HTML file
<holstein> |Anthony|: you mean, "happened" as in, just once?
<|Anthony|> as in persistent since it happend
<|Anthony|> haven't been able to select it since it started... even after a reboot
<sveta> Kekai, hi.
<Kekai> hi
<sveta> Kekai, right click the file, select properties, set what program to open it with.
<Kekai> I did
<holstein> Kekai: contact the maintainers of the file and ask for support.. thanks
<sveta> does it happen to only one file or to all mp3 files?
<Kekai> one file
<sveta> I would probably rename it to html and open it in a browser then. I guess it's not a real mp3 file.
<sveta> If it doesn't open that way either, just ask its author for more detail.
<Kekai> I tried to contact
<Kekai> its been a week since I did and no responce
<Kekai> i tried opening it in parole
<Kekai> http://snag.gy/yPjU6.jpg
<Kekai> This is my error
<Kekai> Then it crashes when I get the decoder
<holstein> Kekai: ask the maintainer of the mp3
<holstein> Kekai: what is the error when trying to play the file in vlc?
<Kekai> I dont have VLC
<holstein> Kekai: feel free and install it from the repos
<holstein> Kekai: what are the errors when playing the file in vlc?
<Guest95573> hello, xubuntu newbie here...is there anyway i can enable global menu in xfce panel? ( '',  )
<crimsondusk> what is a global menu?
<Guest95573> like the one they have in ubuntu where the menu bar is placed at the panel
<crimsondusk> i don't use unity.. i don't suppose you want an applications menu?
<Guest95573> nope not that applications menu
<Guest95573> when you open up thunar...you can see the "File Edit View Go Help" at the top of the window right?
<Guest95573> I want that options to be at the panel : )
<crimsondusk> oh you want the menubar to be in the panel
<Guest95573> yup2x
<crimsondusk> http://askubuntu.com/questions/27189/is-there-a-global-menu-for-the-xfce-panel
<Guest95573> thaanks : D
<crimsondusk> yw
<crimsondusk> though looks like it only worked until 11.10?
<Guest95573> hmm...currently checking on it
<Guest95573> no luck : /
<crimsondusk> then... i don't know
<crimsondusk> try google around, maybe you'll find something
<Guest95573> thought about using mate panel instead...can i safely add it to the system without breaking something?
<crimsondusk> i don't know about that, never tried to mix panels
<crimsondusk> in theory it should work though
<Guest95573> i'll give it a shot. thanks again : )
<crimsondusk> you're welcome
<sveta> is scrollbar that ugly for anyone else? https://i.imgur.com/Qk2F7q7.png it doesn't even have arrows. I'm using Orion theme.
<ochosi> the fact that there aren't any arrows is by design
<sveta> ok
<xubuntu783> hii
<xubuntu783> there >
<xubuntu783> ?
<ochosi> !welcome | xubuntu783
<ubottu> xubuntu783: Hello and welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions or help others. If you'd like to chit-chat, please visit #xubuntu-offtopic and for developer discussion, see #xubuntu-devel :)
<sveta> xubuntu783: hello.
<sveta> xubuntu783: what's up?
<xubuntu783> hey
<xubuntu783> my xubnutu 12.04 crashes very frequently
<xubuntu783> and the screen freezes, mouse and keyboard dont response
<xubuntu783> and then I have to give a hard reset
<xubuntu099> hii
<xubuntu099> hey there?
<sveta> hi hi
<sveta> you asked about crashes
<xubuntu099> yaa so the issue is, i have xubuntu 12.04 installed on my laptop
<xubuntu099> and it crashes very frequently and thus hangs my lappy
<sveta> what do you see on the screen when it does that?
<xubuntu099> the screen freezes and mouse and keyboard becomes unresponsive
<xubuntu099> nothing, it freezes and i m forced to give a hard reset
<xubuntu099> it is really annoying as this thing happens every 15-20 mins
<xubuntu099> please find me a solution
<xubuntu099> there?
<xubuntu647> Hell World! Is recommend update-upgrade BIOS on Linux? I have Intel 2 Quad Core(Family Intel Celeron).Thanks.
<bullgard4> xubuntu647: No. Generally Linux does not recommend any BIOS updates or upgrades. Only in very special cases. But the manufacturer of you laptop computer often recommends a BIOS update or upgrade. So· generally, a BIOS upgrade or update is recommended.
<bullgard4> s/you/your/
<xubuntu647> bullgard4: I have a PC Desktop
<bullgard4> xubuntu6Many Desktop PCs are assembled by small firms and do follow their own guidelines. If the company that did assemble your desktop PC did not painstakenly adhere to the motherboard's manufacturer's recommendations, then a BIOS update or upgrade may even do harm to your desktop computer.
<xubuntu647> bullgard4:  I understand now.Thanks
<bullgard4> Enjoy Ubuntu!
<xubuntu647> bullgard4: Or update-upgrade Bios VirtualBox?
<xubuntu647> Is recommended?
<bullgard4> xubuntu647: I do not understand you well: "Or update-upgrade Bios VirtualBox?" What do you mean? Say it in other words, please.
<xubuntu647> ok i have a problem with VirtualBox SMBus/Bios
<xubuntu647> Please help me
<bullgard4> xubuntu647: And what kind of problem is your VirtualBox SMBus/Bios?
<xubuntu647> Xubuntu is slow install on VirtualBox
<bullgard4> I see.
<elfy> xubuntu647: have you read something somewhere and are trying to turn on VT-x in BIOS?
<xubuntu647> Yes
<xubuntu647> ok
<elfy> ok - that's not updating/upgrading - hence the confusion :)
<xubuntu647> Ok :
<bullgard4> xubuntu647: If Xubuntu is running slow on VirtualBox, and this is your problem, I cannot help you. This need detailed knowledge on your hardware and on VirtalBox, which I do not have.
<elfy> if it is supported - then it will be there in BIOS somewhere - might be called virtualisation
<xubuntu647> Ok friends Xubuntu
<xubuntu647> Ok
<elfy> enable it - save that - turn off and turn the machine back on - sometimes a reboot doesn't do it
<xubuntu647> ok
<elfy> what OS are you running now?
<bullgard4> +s
<xubuntu647> I have PC Desktop Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and VirtualBox Gnu Debian is ok
<xubuntu647> But problem is Xubuntu
<xubuntu647> on VirtualBox
<elfy> in a terminal grep vmx /proc/cpuinfo
<elfy> I believe that is what you're looking to see
<xubuntu647> Wow this message  vmx /proc/cpuinfo
<xubuntu647> on terminal
<xubuntu647> wow
<xubuntu647> ok
<elfy> right - so reboot - enter BIOS - look for the virtualisation bit and enable it
<xubuntu647> ok
<elfy> I've no idea where it will be - they are all different
<xubuntu647> Ok
<elfy> if you get further problems - try using the vbox channel - #virtualbox
<xubuntu647> You have a documentation Linux?Please recommend
<elfy> well ...
<elfy> there is documentation everywhere on the internet :)
<xubuntu647> Yes but is more
<elfy> basic documentation is the man pages in a terminal
<xubuntu647> yes but i want a basic documentation Linux
<elfy> a basic ubuntu one http://ubuntu-manual.org/?lang=en_GB
<xubuntu647> Thanks
<elfy> I've no recommendation for that I'm afraid - I just got stuck in and broke things and fixed them :)
<xubuntu647> I like Linux
<xubuntu647> ok
<xubuntu647> I'm beginner Linux
<elfy> so was everyone :)
<xubuntu647> :)) yes
<xubuntu647> Study and study Linux :)
<elfy> http://debian-handbook.info/ perhaps
<xubuntu647> Yes is good yes
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/
<elfy> is probably a good start
<elfy> the way I did it - is when I needed to know X I looked for information on that only - I'm just a user not a system admin anywhere
<xubuntu647> Of course
<elfy> if you try and read everything it's overwhelming imo
<xubuntu647> I want to learn linux user and admin
<elfy> anyway - go see if you can get BIOS sorted
<xubuntu647> Because is free system
<xubuntu647> Thanks my friend
<elfy> chatting about being a sys admin is offtopic - there is #xubuntu-offtopic
<xubuntu647> ok
<elfy> xubuntu647: and I would suggest that you are careful in BIOS - don't play about with things you don't understand - good luck
<xubuntu647> My friend is recommend LPI Linux? http://www.lpi.org/
<elfy> I'd be learning the basics first - if you're wanting help with BIOS - I'd think that linux certs are a bit up the road - but as I said - this is offtopic
<elfy> this is just a support channel for xubuntu
<xubuntu647> Ok and thanks for help me
<sveta> for getting started I would recomment rute
<sveta> but it is mostly commandline stuff, I can't suggest anything to get started with desktops
<bluesabre> http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Certification-Nutshell-Adam-Haeder/dp/0596804873
<bluesabre> ^ this is a really helpful resource for that
<bluesabre> and rute is great too, but a bit much
<xubuntu647> bluesabre:Thanks for book
<sveta> sticking around on irc is a good thing for learning too
<xubuntu647> yes
<Guest66551> hi guys, got a problem everytime I start compiz I'm getting no decorations...already checked "windows decoration" in ccsm...and it says it can't find these "/usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator"
<brainwash> Guest66551: is the package compiz-gnome installed?
<Guest66551> brainwash: uhm...I'm not sure
<brainwash> compiz-gnome should provide /usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator
<Guest66551> how can I check if compiz-gnome is installed?
<brainwash> open a terminal window and run "apt-cache policy compiz-gnome"
<Guest66551> here's what I got:  compiz-gnome:
<Guest66551>   Installed: (none)
<Guest66551>   Candidate: 1:0.9.11+14.04.20140423-0ubuntu1
<Guest66551>   Version table:
<Guest66551>      1:0.9.11+14.04.20140423-0ubuntu1 0
<Guest66551>         500 http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main amd64 Packages
<Guest66551>      1:0.9.11+14.04.20140409-0ubuntu1 0
<Guest66551>         500 http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/main amd64 Packages
<brainwash> so it's not installed
<brainwash> run "sudo apt-get install compiz-gnome"
<brainwash> brb
<Guest66551> thanks : D
<AliasMarlowe> ?
<AliasMarlowe> Problem: In my Applications menu, all is OK. If 'Menu Editor' in 'Settings Manager' is opened, then there are duplicate entries.
<AliasMarlowe> All of the items in 'Settings Manager' appear also in 'Accessories' and in 'System', which are the first and last items with menu items. Note that the 'Settings Manager' category in 'Menu Editor' is empty.
<AliasMarlowe> Problem: In my Applications menu, all appears to be OK. If 'Menu Editor' in 'Settings Manager' is opened, then there are duplicate entries. All of the items which might belong in 'Settings Manager' appear in both 'Accessories' and 'System', which are the first and last categories with menu items. Most of them appear more than once in each category, and the two categories contain the same spurious entries in 'Menu Editor'; the cat
<AliasMarlowe> egories themselves are OK on the Applications menu. Note that the 'Settings Manager' category in 'Menu Editor' is empty.
<brainwash> AliasMarlowe: that's bug 1310261 I think
<ubottu> bug 1310261 in MenuLibre "Reflect the real menu in the menu structure" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1310261
<AliasMarlowe> @ubottu, @brainwash: OK, thanks. It seems it's being looked into. Actually, it's more of an annoyance than anything else.
<Guest53891> my WD Elements is not automounted as a removable device, how can i get xubuntu to do this?
<Guest53891> (ie. my external hdd)
<Elia> Hello! I have (probably yet another) flash player/youtube question. On my Xubuntu 14.04 LTS machine I can play YouTube videos without a problem but when I try to play YouTube videos using Firefox 30 it simply tells me that an error has occured. I have searched on the web but can't find any solutions to this problem, it seems like playing YouTube videos either works or it doesn't work regardless of the browser used. Does anyone know why I might ha
<Elia> flashplugin-installer is installed
<Elia> oops forgot this: I have no problem playing them in Chromium, but it won't work in Firefox 30
<brainwash> Elia: you could switch to html5 on youtube
<MisterAcacia> Curious if anyone knows how to install libnotify-bin:i386 without removing the 64-bit version already installed.
<Elia> the problem with HTML5 is that it might not work on the videos I'm trying to watch, I have enabled HTML5 in the youtube settings but I'm still getting "an error occured"
<deshipu> MisterAcacia: why do you need the binaries?
<sveta> how do I install adwaita theme on xfce?
<sveta> sorry, I mean: on xubuntu
<MisterAcacia> deshipu: I have 32-bit apps that use libnotify, but the apps are 32-bit and don't recognize the 64-bit version. I also have 64-bit apps that don't recognize the 32-bit version.
<ochosi> sveta: i think the package name is gnome-themes-standard or something
<luisja1006> could someone help me with my hdmi screen resolution output? borders are cut off on my tv
<ochosi> sounds like wrong resolution
<luisja1006> tried both 1280 x 720
<luisja1006> and
<luisja1006> 1920 x 1080
<luisja1006> borders are cut off on both
<MisterAcacia> Luisja1006: All borders or just sides?
<luisja1006> how to explain
<luisja1006> I have the menu bar in the top
<luisja1006> so it's half cut
<luisja1006> also left and right borders are cut
<MisterAcacia> Luisja1006: OK, so all borders. Maybe on overscan setting on the tv?
<luisja1006> no overscan function on my tv (already checked advanced options)
<MisterAcacia> Can you change from default and maybe set an underscan?
<luisja1006> how I do that
<luisja1006> do you mean on the laptop with command line or in the hdtv
<MisterAcacia> On the tv where you set overscan, maybe you can set a negative value and cause it to underscan.
<luisja1006> the thing is there is no overscan option on the menus
<luisja1006> sony bravia klv-32L500A
<MisterAcacia> Oh I misunderstood. Sorry. Maybe check the user manual for the tv?
<luisja1006> well...
<sveta> in the menu, synaptic entry is broken for one user but not for another one
<sveta> how do i reset the menu please - delete some directory in  ~ ?
<MisterAcacia> sveta: how do you mean broken?
<sveta> it does not launch and it doesn't give any error
<MisterAcacia> sveta: For the user who can't run it, open a terminal and enter "synaptic-pkexec" and observe the output
<sveta> MisterAcacia, it asks to enter the username in a commandline prompt then
<MisterAcacia> sveta: Now have the user open the menu and right-click on the Synaptic entry and choose Add to desktop. Then try launching that
<sveta> when I right click, the menu disappears
<sveta> there is no context menu that I can see
<MisterAcacia> sveta: OK, is the user's account time Admin, desktop user or custom? Not sure if that matters, but it might. Also, since you can't right-click, try dragging Synaptic to the desktop
<sveta> dragging it works
<sveta> open it with mousepad, it is a "synaptic-pkexec" indeed
<MisterAcacia> luisja1006: Do you have nvidia graphics?
<MisterAcacia> sveta: OK, try running it from that desktop launcher
<sveta> I found it, the bad user was missing policykit authentication agent in the startup
<MisterAcacia> Bad naughty user :)
<sveta> since I did the drag-and-drop with both users, they had identical command in it
<MisterAcacia> I thought they might be the same thing, it comes from /usr/share. Glad you found the cause
<pumkash> nikolam:   Hi
<pumkash> xubuntu is the best!
<pumkash> Its way better than ubuntu!
<sveta> hi. happy to hear that :)
<madlybad> hello All
<MisterAcacia> [repost] Is there a way I can install libnotify-bin:i386 and not remove the 64-bit version? I have some 32-bit apps that don't recognize the 64-bit libnotify.
<brainwash> MisterAcacia: which 32bit apps? it's the same dbus interface after all
<MisterAcacia> Firestorm Viewer for Second Life (http://www.secondlife.com). It's a c++ program written for Linux, Mac and Windows. The 64-bit version recognizes libnotify, the 32-bit version does not. I don't know if I can uninstall libnotify x64 without causing other issues.
<brainwash> any reason why you cannot use the 64bit version of the program?
<MisterAcacia> I use both actually. So this isn't an imperative, but would good gouge to pass on to the few thousand Linux users in SL :)
<madlybad> hello to All
<madlybad> my issue is: i can't see what i write in Mousepad. What should i set to avoid this?
<sveta> a bigger font
<sveta> a black colored font
<madlybad> thanks! i find the problem= fonts was set to size 0 :))
<madlybad> shame on me :))
<sveta> lovely, glad you're reading it now :)
<goneeuro> Hi guys. I am haveing trouble with aptana and java
<goneeuro> Aptana keeps crashing
<goneeuro> is there an easy way to attach the log file so you guys might be able to help
<MisterAcacia> pastebin.com is a good place, and free
<ozbrk> hi guys I know it is out of topic but any of  you have any clue about why online accounts in ubuntu doesn't work ?
<ozbrk> in facebook it is just gives me a white screen and twitter option closes itself when I click on it
<WLM|zzzzz> ozbrk: strange
<WLM|zzzzz> I have a problem with connecting to Facebook, doing it via Jabber now, then it works, but that's all. No white screens
<ozbrk> maybe the problem is translations I'm using Turkish languaage
<ozbrk> languange*
<xubuntu799> hi... I'm a complete newbie and have a question about networking in Xubuntu 14.04... can't get my Windows machines on the network to see the Linux machine. Doesn't show up in Network. I can browse the Windows machines fine via Xubuntu though. All machines are ethernet and I have Samba set up correctly (I think). If anyone could help I'd appreciate it. Thanks!
<goneeuro> thanks.
<goneeuro> sorry for the delay. World cup has me distracted. http://pastebin.com/mjjsBZ6Y
<goneeuro> Basically aptana just crashes. No error message comes up. It just saves a log file in my home directory
<ochosi> xubuntu799: actually if you've correctly set up samba you should be able to see your xubuntu machine on windows
<ochosi> at least technically there is no special problem there
<xubuntu799> I may well not have done it correctly, it's my first time using Linux. But I am able to connect to the machine if I go via IP address. I can see the shared folder that way
 * ochosi shrugs
<ochosi> honestly i haven't used windows in so long, that i probably wouldn't know what to do anymore :p
<xubuntu799> well, I wish I'd been using Linux for longer than I have :p
<xubuntu799> but thank you anyway
<ochosi> xubuntu799: np
<mkdmz> Does anyone know how to set icons with a custom extension?  No one seems to know who I've asked.  Here is are the steps I am using at this point: http://askubuntu.com/questions/483396/how-do-i-set-up-a-custom-icons-for-my-pygi-app-documents
<xubuntu238> hey I'm having an installation problem with 14.04 on an acer aspire one
#xubuntu 2014-06-15
<levjamin> Hello, so I have an issue that may need to be fixed. Whenever I turn on my computer during the boot screen after I unlock my hard drive (it's encrypted) and while it's loading it says "The disk drive for /drv/mapper/xubuntu--vg-swap_1 is not ready or not present. Continue to wait, or press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery." Any advice?
<holstein> levjamin: i just wait on that message..
<acalbaza> upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 and now i have an issue with grub... why is this?
<holstein> acalbaza: not sure.. is your question, how to fix grub?
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<acalbaza> holstein: not really... i'm just wondering why the error popped up.  i see the reported bug against 14.04 but i don't understand the cause.  just curious.
<holstein> acalbaza: why what error "popped up" where? when?
<holstein> acalbaza: what bug?
<acalbaza> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1289977
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Ubuntu for bug #1289977 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289977). The error has been logged
<holstein> acalbaza: and the question is "why' ?
<holstein> !contribut
<holstein> !contribute
<ubottu> To see how you can help out with Xubuntu, please see http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<holstein> acalbaza: feel free and get involved in testing on any level or volunteer developement...
<acalbaza> yes, the question is why
<holstein> acalbaza: thinkg break, friend
<holstein> acalbaza: i mean, is the goal to locate the individual volunteer responsible? are you interested in paying them to give it more attention? or complain?
<acalbaza> ehh.  none of the above... i'm curious as to the cause.  nothing more.
<holstein> acalbaza: im sure there are details at the bug report
<holstein> i mean.. things break.. have you never enountered a bug before?
<acalbaza> holstein: yup.  i have.
<holstein> acalbaza: why did they happen?
<acalbaza> i'm puzzled why you find it odd that i'm asking to find out more detail about something.
<holstein> acalbaza: sorry to puzzle you.. i dont mean to make you find it odd.. its not more detail about "something".. its seems specifically that you are wondering why that bug exists...
<holstein> acalbaza: im sure im just reading too much into it.. feel free and use the #ubuntu main suppot channel, since this is likely a grub related thing that is not specific to xubuntu
<acalbaza> i think you are
<holstein> maybe someone in trhe main channel,or grub community will be able to tell you why that bug exists
<acalbaza> and you're right, its not really specific to xubuntu.  just a bump on the upgrade path.
<acalbaza> ya, maybe someone can.
<holstein> just not sure what the goal is..
<acalbaza> its okay if you dont understand.
<holstein> acalbaza: feel free and elaborate
<acalbaza> no.  i've stated my question clearly enough.  no further elaboration is necessary.
<holstein> acalbaza: im specifically questioning the clarity, friend. but, we can let it go.. you can look elsewhere for the answer
<holstein> acalbaza: in reference to your quesiton in #ubuntu, i have seen those messages when my config file was specifiying something grub didnt support
<slitt> Is there a problem with xubuntu.org? It downloads like dialup.
<holstein> slitt: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/xubuntu.org states its down
<slitt> thanks holstein. Now I don't feel so bad. Interestlingly, ubuntu.com is downt to.
<vrkalak> ... hold-on (running Diagnostic)
<Aiena> Hi I used the xubuntu minimal install dbvd and selected xfce from the list
<Aiena> however when I rebooted it booted into tty
<Aiena> it appears xfce was not instaled even though I selected xubuntu
<Aiena> is that normal ?
<Aiena> hmm problerm solved
<Aiena> I needed to install the pattern xubuntu-desktop
<Aiena> hmm weird I get 24 kbps for the gnome packages only when pulling
<egsome> Sometimes after unlocking the screen I get my Keyboard not working, So I do lock and unlock again it comes back working .. Anybody face the same problem ?
<Aiena> hmm not experienced it
<egsome> Aiena, I use USB Keyboard, But it doesn't happen to my USB Mouse.
<Aiena> oops sorry this is the xubuntu channel
<Aiena> hmm egsome not sure about xubuntu
<Aiena> brb
<egsome> Aiena, OK
<nikolam> and indicator plugin in 14.04 dies. (anzone knows another system tray for displaying network manager in xfce?)
<alanford> hi guys
<alanford> I need some help with xubuntu
<alanford> anyone willing to hear me out?
<cfhowlett> !ask|alanford
<ubottu> alanford: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alanford> ok .. I installed ubuntu 14.04 and then I switched to xubuntu
<cfhowlett> alanford so you installed xubuntu?
<alanford> with the command sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<alanford> yeah.. and now I dont get the whisker menu
<cfhowlett> alanford got it ...
<alanford> and I have the launcher on the bottom
<alanford> it seems like its an older version of xubuntu
<cfhowlett> alanford logout.  choose xubuntu session.  login
<alanford> or am I missing something
<alanford> I did
<alanford> even restarted
<alanford> i uninstalled all the ubuntu packages
<alanford> does this mean I have to  do a clean install to get the latest xubuntu goodies?
<cfhowlett> alanford shouldn't be necessary but ...
<cfhowlett> alanford install xubuntu-desktop again then run dist-upgrade
<alanford> ok ... will try .. is it sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alanford> ?
<brainwash> remove ~/.config/xfce4 and relog
<zbrkxbr> finally I can stop the jumping one distro to another. Xubuntu beats all of'em.
<random99> Hi!
<random99> I'm trying to update Xubuntu
<random99> but I get an error message saying that /boot is full and that I should run apt-get clean
<random99> but this does not change anything
<random99> what am I supposed to do?
<knome> random99, what does 'df -h /boot' on terminal say?
<random99> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<random99>  /dev/sda2       237M  172M   53M  77% /boot
<cfhowlett> random99 sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get purge && sudo apt-get autoremove                might help.  beyond that, I'd bet removing some outdated kernels would help
<random99> that command didn't make a change
<random99> how do I remove old kernels?
<random99> (and why does Xubunto keep old kernels around?!)
<knome> random99, because if the latest one makes your system unbootable, you are able to boot the older one
<cfhowlett> random99 best practice is to keep at least one old kernel on board - just in case
<random99> it seems that Xubuntu doesn't delete any kernels
<random99> okay
<random99> how do  I delete them?
<cfhowlett> random99 NO ubuntu deletes kernels
<random99> but other distros do?
<cfhowlett> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<random99> how do I find out which kernel I run?
<cfhowlett> random99 http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-redhat-linux-delete-kernel-command/
<random99> if /boot tends to overflow with old kernels, why isn't that partion much larger by default?
<random99> this seems to be a huge oversight of ubuntu/xubuntu
<knome> random99, the default installation does not create a separate /boot partition
<cfhowlett> random99 ^^^ this
<random99> why doesn't it?
<random99> not to sound ungrateful, but it's pretty damning that I have to waste time on things that should be automated
<cfhowlett> random99 "with great power ..."
<knome> random99, why doesn't it create a separate /boot partition by default? because there's no reason to, and if it created one, you'd "waste" space?
<random99> well,a good reason would be that the user did not have to regularly spend time cleaning out /boot
<elfy> who has a /boot partition?
<elfy> I don't
<random99> nice, and now I ran into a bug that doesn't allowt he software update image to be displayed
<random99> i'm off to using a different distro
<random99> this is a joke
<knome> have fun
<elfy> cya
<knome> why be so hostile; he was getting help, and to be honest, the problems were caused by something he did
<cfhowlett> knome some people just "want it to work" ..
<cfhowlett> knome understandable.
<knome> so do i, but if i create a non-standard installation, i acknowledge my actions might be the cause for it "not just working", and i won't blame the development team for my choices
<cfhowlett> knome yes, but you (and I) are in the minority of potential users.  most turn on, expect it to fly and if it doesn't, they want instant repairs that are wholly unimpeded by the thought process
<knome> cfhowlett, that doesn't warrant hostile attitude against people who voluntarily give support.
<knome> nothing does.
<cfhowlett> knome I don't take it personally - although I do miss the /ignore functionality
<knome> i don't take it personally either, but that does still not warrant hostile attitude.
<cfhowlett> knome "Forget it knome.  It's internetz."
<xubuntu361> wow. FF while installing. Cool.
<knome> xubuntu361, enjoy. do you have a support question?
<xubuntu361> Not yet. Everithing looks fine
<xubuntu361> Thank you
<xubuntu641> bonjour
<xubuntu531> open jar file
<SamSol> Why xubuntu is dying?
<SamSol> It is clean new system
<SamSol> is it mlocate makes it completelly unusable?
<SamSol> Hmmm... turnign off indicator plugin turns off xchat!!!
<SamSol> WTF?!
<knome> SamSol, please watch the language, and remember we are all volunteers here
<SamSol> sorry
<SamSol> Where is "Software Updater"?
<SamSol> In "Ubuntu Software Center" i see it is installed. But i can't find it in "start menu"
<MisterAcacia> SamSol: Look in Settings, under System
<SamSol> Thank you. It is not in "Start->System->Settings" (i have no such item in System). It is "Start->[fancy button with 'All Settings' tooltip]"
<SamSol> stunning!
<madlybad> hy
<MisterAcacia> SamSol: I didn't mean to imply the Settings menu, but it sounds like you found it
<SamSol> Does anybody know why mlocate ride over my HDD every morning? Why it scratch my HDD half of hour?
<SamSol> Yep, MisterAcacia, you pointed me in right direction.
<ARM9> software updater glitching out HARD
<bekks> that means?
<ARM9> constant 25% cpu usage, completely frozen
<ARM9> seems to be hogging net trafic as well
<bekks> And what did you do before?
<ARM9> booted up my system
<ARM9> soon as software updater popped up I unchecked some pidgin crap that you can't opt out of apparently (comes up every time I start the system)
<ARM9> and then it started freezing
<ARM9> unplugging my second monitor seemed to fix it(?)
<SamSol> i found that it is 'locate' also available in repository. Trying to remove mlocate and install locate.
<fede> ho impostato come schermo principale la tv collegata tramite vga....solo che lo schermo diventa nero e non posso fare più nulla. mi hanno fatto riavviare in modalità di ripristino ma mi sono bloccato lì
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<fede> sorry. I've choose as principal monitor my tv linked by vga cable.but the screen became black!!! how I return to the principal monitor??
<WebDawg> I have xubuntu installed on a desktop.  How can I disable power management.
<WebDawg> ?
<WebDawg> Auto locking the screen.
<WebDawg> Etc.
<ARM9> main menu -> all settings (it's the icon on the left at the bottom, a bit questionable placement imo)
<ARM9> then power manager
<WebDawg> That does not work.
<WebDawg> At all.  System still blanks every twenty mins.  Still hibernates.
<WebDawg> You think a DPMS script would work better?
<SamSol> Where is sound icon in tray bar?
<SamSol> How to OFF black tooltips?
<BBLLCC> hi
<BBLLCC> i just created an account with jitsi and xmpp, id like to test it, any volunteer to send me his/her username?
<BBLLCC> with this I can also talk to people who only have skype, right?
<SamSol> ssoldatenko@jabber.ru
<SamSol> oops. I have no skipe. Jabber/XMPP only
<bekks> BBLLCC: No, Skype requires the proprietary skype software.
<BBLLCC> ok, no biggie
<BBLLCC> ok, and how do I talk to ssoldatenko?
<BBLLCC> cool
<BBLLCC> geil
<BBLLCC> it works
<BBLLCC> what protocols are jitsi compatible?
<bekks> BBLLCC: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jitsi#Supported_protocols
<hylian> man xubuntu rocks. as of 14.04 it's been solid as gebraltar.
<BBLLCC> is gebraltar really an OS?
<BBLLCC> or you mean gibraltar?
<bekks> How is that related to Ubuntu?
<hylian> BBLLCC: I meant, as in "solid as the rock of gibraltar"
<BBLLCC> cool, i didnt know that expression was still in use
<BBLLCC> is*
<hylian> BBLLCC: I'm an old duck.
<BBLLCC> i assume you are british...
<hylian> BBLLCC: Actually, I am from the states, wisconsin to be exact.
<BBLLCC> reading some history books lately?
<deshipu> may I recommend the #xubuntu-offtopic chat for the random chat? :)
<hylian> BBLLCC: yes, I love history, but not lately. I read up on calpe some time in the early 90's.
<hylian> has anyone else had issue with xchat jumping the gun on sending the password to freenode, causing freenode to ask for said password?
<hylian> good bye all
<daviator> hello
<daviator> i need some help
<daviator> i want to look at partions i already have on my disc
<daviator> how can i do that?
<deshipu> with gparted
<daviator> thanks
<daviator> but i cannot find it
<David-A> daviator: you have to install gparted. use the software center (or synaptic or apt-get or what you like the most)
<bazhang> !crosspost | daviator
<ubottu> daviator: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<David-A> daviator: by "look at partitions" do you mean get an overview of the partitions, their size and type, and/or change them, or do you mean open the file system in the partition to look at the files?
<David-A> daviator: to open a partition (mount it) you do not need gparted or any special program.
<daviator> oh.. i`am sorry
<daviator> its a bad habit to write in different chats at ones :) i`am really sorry for that
<daviator> so, i have installed gparted
<daviator> thanks for help :) it was really useful
<daviator> about partions. i want to look how much of memory used for swap, home and other partions
<daviator> just for interest
<daviator> when i was installing xubuntu, in the install menu i choosed other, then i saw a table with partions, when i tried to place "/" with 10GB, "/swap" - 6GB, "/home" - 89GB
<daviator> but i cannot to do that
<daviator> because after i set "/swap" with 6GB (5-th in the list), i cannot to set other free memory for other parts
<daviator> then i quit from that menu, and choosed "Install xubuntu with windows"
<daviator> thats all
<David-A> daviator: you can use "sudo fdisk -l" just to see what you have. but gparted is more user friendly.
<David-A> daviator: too see the amount of swap space, you can use "swapon -s"
<daviator> i have wrote that command but terminal said that this command not found
<David-A> daviator: then use gparted (fdisk is in package util-linux, don't know if that is installed by default)
<daviator> i`am new in linux
<David-A> daviator: are you confused by words like "package", "application", "program", and "app"? (they are all the same thing)
<David-A> (well, more or less)
<daviator> i understands them :) alittle ...
<David-A> daviator: so, I suppose you have gparted up, and can see how the disk is partitioned
<daviator> yes
<David-A> daviator: next question, I suppose, is, do you like what you see?
<daviator> i think yes, but i want to make my swap a bit bigger then 2,69 GB
<daviator> maybe 6 GB
<daviator> how can i do that?
<David-A> daviator: is this a laptop or desktop? how much ram?
<daviator> laptop, 3GB RAM
<David-A> daviator: for normal use, you would need very little swap, about 1GB. for suspend mode (sleep) you would need swap about the same as ram.
<daviator> oh... so 2.69 Gb RAM is enough?
<daviator> sorry 2.69 Gb swap is enough?
<bekks> daviator: 3.1 is enough.
<David-A> daviator: it depends. it is a little smaller than ram. I think it can sleep in a swap smaller than ram if ram was not fully utilized, but to be sure, it may not be enough. for sleep that is.
<daviator> how can i release 400 MB for swap through gparted?
<David-A> daviator: to increase the size of the swap partition, you may need to decrease the size of the partition before or after it (unless there already is free space there)
<David-A> daviator: or if there is free space somewhere else on the disk (not occupied by a used partition), you can add an additional swap area there.
<daviator> i have no free space
<daviator> i have to paralell working OS`s
<daviator> i have to paralell working 2 OS`s
<David-A> daviator: dual boot
<daviator> no no :)
<David-A> ?
<daviator> i mean that i have two OS`s installed on one HDD but working on one of them
<daviator> and there no free space for swap
<David-A> daviator: you have 2 os installed on one hdd, and select which one to boot when you power up?
<daviator> yes
<David-A> daviator: I know that as "dual boot"
<daviator> oh.. sorry i didnt know
<David-A> daviator: if you need to increase swap, and therefor decrease size of another partition, we could give better advice if we know how the disk is currently partitioned.
<daviator> Windows: pt1:35Gb,pt2:100Gb. Linux: pt3: 95GB, pt4:2.69
<David-A> daviator: but first. have you tested if suspend works when running xubuntu on your laptop? (that it can go to sleep and then wake up again)
<daviator> ok i`ll try
<daviator> give me a minute
<David-A> (expecting reestablished contact with daviator within five minutes)
<David-A> (still waiting for a signal from daviator. we do not want this ship to be lost)
<David-A> \o/  daviator is back!
<David-A> what's the verdict?
<daviator> it don`t want to go asleep
<David-A> :(
<daviator> :(
<daviator> T_T
<daviator> ok
<daviator> thanks for a biggest help :)
<David-A> daviator: does it say why it doesn't want to?
<daviator> no
<daviator> just an error with "cannot turn to sleep mode"
<daviator> smth like that :)
<daviator> i am lucky
<David-A> daviator: a-ha, positive thinking :)
<daviator> yeap
<daviator> :)
<daviator> all ukrainians like that
<David-A> daviator: you should try find out why it really does not want to. and fix that. it might be something else than the size of swap. but we don't know now.
<daviator> it cant leaved without a hand on it :)
<daviator> i think that i`ll handle it
<daviator> (with your help offcourse) :)
<David-A> daviator: anyway, you should find out before trying to change partition sizes.
<daviator> ok
<daviator> but i so tiered
<daviator> can we talk tomorrow at the same time?
<David-A> daviator: yea, don't do important system maintenance while tired. watch a film and then go to sleep.
<daviator> ok. and a big big thanks for so much help
<daviator> :)
<David-A> daviator: I am not here every day. but you'll find someone
<daviator> ok thanks
<daviator> good night
<kostex> hi there.. I did something stupid? maybe it's nothing, maybe it is.. I'm new to linux..   I've downloaded an application which stated I need libstdc++.so.6   so I went about and apt-get installed libstdc++  My Ubuntu Studio 14.04 went haywire and left me with a message: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages... I did not do anything afterwards.. Is there a quick fix?
<luisja1006> Hello! I am having some problems with wifi in my xubuntu. The system connects to the belking wifi router, but I have to constantly reconnect to get internet connection. Could someone give me a helping hand?
<David-A> kostex: (I dont know what the problem is but...) try look in the history logs in /var/log/apt/ if the install did uninstall something because of conflicting dependencies.
<luisja1006> David-A lspci shows: http://pastebin.com/N1ThfArf
<luisja1006> kubuntu 14.04
#xubuntu 2015-06-08
<cq-aux> man I can't find the answer anywhere
<cq-aux> what is the xubuntu 14.04 login manager?
<NegativeFlare> wow
<NegativeFlare> I could have answered his question
<Redcap> Anyone know how to get an Acer 84-key keyboard to be properly mapped under Xubuntu 14.04.2 LTS?
<Redcap> Guess not. Well, have a good night, all.
 * ruttle waves
<ruttle> hi bariumbitmap
<bynarie> anyone know how to enable scrollbar in tmux, over ssh
<bynarie> specifically using xfce term
<superbox> just installed xubuntu for the first time on my laptop :)
<superbox> no more virual machines :D
<freiform> Hi.
<freiform> Anyone familiar with windows7 windows shortcuts for moving windows? pressing META-<right arrow>, a window cycles: left half of screen, right half, then to the left half of a 2nd screen, right half of a 2nd screen, and repeat. Is there a way to mimic that behaviour using XFCE or another tiling manager? I can configure XFCE to put my windows into certain areas of the screen, but I am missing this cycling.
<bazhang> try #xcfe perhaps
<bazhang> err reverse that
<bazhang> xFce
<stevenm> Hi, anyone here use catfish? and have you noticed it doesn't seem to use 'locate' like *at all* ?
<sorinb> Hello. Is there any way to change certain appearance settings colors ?
<sorinb> I'm in the Appearance menu from settings, but I don't see where can I change the colors so I can use my custom colors
<freiform> sorinb, there are a couple of settings in 'Theme Configuration'
<sorinb> thanks freiform
<sorinb> freiform, any idea how can I add more options to the Indicator plugin from Panel Items ? I have none there, but I should have Date, Sound, etc
<freiform> sorinb, is the indicator plugin active?
<sorinb> yes
<sorinb> freiform, I have skype, mesages and,sound
<sorinb> but for example I'd like to have  "Application Menus (Global Menus)" there
<freiform> also network, bluetooth..
<sorinb> nope, those are not visible there
<freiform> Isn't that independent from the indicator plugin?
<sorinb> nope
<freiform> just add new items to the panel
<sorinb> freiform, http://i.stack.imgur.com/7hcKs.png
<sorinb> a lot from this list I don;;t have. But I am interested in Application Menus
<sorinb> there are some sort of plugins for the Indicators plugin
<freiform> good questions, i also don't have them .
<sorinb> freiform, the screenshot is taken from http://askubuntu.com/questions/563326/how-to-get-the-normal-xubuntu-xfce-panel-indicator
<sorinb> oddly, I have an instance of Xubuntu that HAS them :))
<sorinb> but doesn't seem I installed something custom/specific/additional
<freiform> sorinb, on the same box?
<sorinb> freiform, no, another box
<freiform> sorinb, a) maybe compare installed packages or b) is it possible to start an associated application one time for the corresponding indicator plugin gets loaded?
<sorinb> freiform, odd thing is that, if you ACCIDENTALLY click on "Clear known indicators" .. you're screwed. THen what ? :)
<sorinb> That button does more harm there than good
<freiform> sorinb, i also don't understand the concept behind it. or at least it's usage. i guess it's supposed to mimic the windows notification area, but that one is far more intuitive.
<freiform> sorinb, take a look at https://pseudomorph.wordpress.com/2014/05/08/xfce-notification-a/
<sorinb> freiform,: reading
<sorinb> freiform, : oddly, on neither of the machines Indicator Application was NOT checked to auto start
<sorinb> I have checked it now and rebooted, see what happens
<freiform> good luck ;)
<sorinb> freiform, : no luck, I have no additional options in the Indicators plugin :(
<freiform> strange indeed.
<sorinb> freiform, : basically what I want is to have the Firefox menu in the panel bar...
<xubuntu715> portugal anyone
<xubuntu715> does xubuntu supports compiz fusion
<xubuntu715> ?
<hoodedice> Hello. I want to print an image without installing another image viewer, and without using firefox, because firefox puts these headers that I don't want on my image and without using an image manipulation program, because I'm an end user, and end users are stupid.
<holstein> hoodedice: i would save the image locally, and use *something* to manipulate the image..
<hoodedice> holstein, SURPRISE! The image is on my local drive.
<holstein> there are online services for that that i have seen where you can give them a URL to the image, edit it, and download the result
<hoodedice> hols, the image is local in .jpeg
<holstein> i would literally right click on the image, open it in whatever "viewer" i have installed, and print it
<hoodedice> the point is - ristretto does not have a print function
<hoodedice> and ristretto is default.
<holstein> if you want the functionality of another program, you'll want to consider installing another program
<hoodedice> Indeed I would
<hoodedice> But think about this from the perspective of an end user
<holstein> well, im just a volunteer here.. im not trying to "fix" the work flow of xubuntu for specific cases.. though, you are welcome to get involved on that level
<holstein> as they say, you cant please everyone all the time.. and there are always "issues" for everyone
<holstein> but, to address your specific issue, i might look at the print preview from firefox, or, consider installing another viewer, or, something like mspaint
<holstein> !info mspaint
<ubottu> Package mspaint does not exist in vivid
<hoodedice> I don't think adding a print interface is going to kill anyone
<holstein> !info mtpaint
<hoodedice> hols, I did my printing via gimp
<ubottu> mtpaint (source: mtpaint): painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.40-2 (vivid), package size 440 kB, installed size 1872 kB
<hoodedice> > mtpaint
<hoodedice> my sides.
<holstein> hoodedice: oh, and im in no way implying you have a bad idea.. im just saying, im not able to add paint functionality to it
<hoodedice> hmm
<holstein> all i can do is volunteer things that hopefully easily address your needs.. would you like to try mtpaint?
<hoodedice> No, thank you, sir
<hoodedice> I think I'll bug the mailing list with this
<sorinello> Hello. Can someone tell me how to get the global (top) menu of Firefox to be displayed in the panel bar ?
<holstein> sorinello: there were some netbook specific things for that.. but, AFAIK, it would apply to the system menu's.. is that what you want? or more of a fullscreen of firefox? or, hiding the menu?
<sorinello> well I have a vanilla xubuntu 15.04. I have NO Firefox menu whatsoever. I have a lame bat at the top, where I have the icons to close, minimize + the website title. No Menu. I accidentally have a system which, when you select firefox, its menu appears in the panel ,which seems cool
<sorinello> ( holstein  )
<hoodedice> sorinello, new firefox ui
<hoodedice> the stuff is now in the menu button on the top right
<holstein> by design, AFAIK
<hoodedice> you might want a theme plugin if you want the old style back
<hoodedice> yes, by design.
<sorinello> hmm.. interesting. but this must be something Linux specific, since on WIndows I have the latest FF version, and combinations like  alt+F, alt+H, will make the top menu visible
<holstein> sorinello: maybe you actually dont have the latest in windows? check that you have the same version both places
<hoodedice> those combinations may not work in xubuntu
<holstein> could be overrides in xubuntu specifically
<hoodedice> ...actually, they run on my end
<sorinello> holstein, now really lame question. Since I can't access FF menu at all, how do I see FF version ? :)
<sorinello> cos alt+H does not trigger anything
<sorinello> ah, found it
<sorinello> Xubuntu is 38, windows version is 38.0.5
<holstein> well, anyways, it seems to be just you, since, its working for hoodedice.. maybe you have overridden the key combos
<sorinello> but the one from Xubuntu doesn't looks 100% vanilla. It states : Mozilla Firefox for Ubuntu cannonical 1.0
<holstein> sorinello: it should be repackaged, for the ubuntu repos
<holstein> re-built.. not really changed, in anyway, though, you are welcome to confirm
<sorinello> holstein, : my system is almost vanilla, I haven't changed any key bindings .... I don't even know how to do that :)
<holstein> sorinello: cool.. i mean to attach no blame.. just suggesting further investigation, since, they are working for other folks
<hoodedice> wow, mine is pure vanilla as well]
<hoodedice> but 32 bit here
<hoodedice> the only shortcut I added was Superkey for the applications menu
<sorinello> interesting. well nevermind, it's not disturbing me or something. It's just that I don't like that it seems that with each version of Ubuntu in general, something breaks.
<hoodedice> if it doesn't break something, then it is not a new version of ubuntu =)
<sorinello> :)) hoodedice, holstein : seems that setting the default browser from the UI.. from "Preffered Applications" does not work :)  xdg-open still reports chrome even thatt I've set Firefox from UI
<xubuntu52w> HI
<xubuntu52w> i have ubuntu on my computer
<xubuntu52w> and i  have a usb i want to put in and look my pictures and music
<xubuntu52w> on my ubuntu ocmputer
<xubuntu52w> where i had windows on first
<xubuntu52w> HOW i open the usb
<xubuntu52w> its in the computer but cant find it to open it
<xubuntu52w> ?
<xubuntu52w> imfromholland
<hoodedice> such impatient
<xubuntu87w> hello is anyone running xubuntu (14.04) as a virtual machine using  Windows 8.1 Hyper-V?
<xubuntu87w> In xubuntu, there are Windows machines on the same LAN. They appear in file manager.
<xubuntu87w>  How do you transfer files to Windows machines on the same LAN?
<Christopher-Were> Hi, I can't seem to find the config files for Deja Dup. How would I go about finding out where they are?
<Christopher-Were> They're not in any of the obvious places
<dkessel> Cjristopher-Were: this may answer your question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/145698/where-does-deja-dup-keep-its-config-files
<dkessel> Christopher-Were: see above, and sorry for the typo in your name
<Christopher-Were> That's all very confusing. So it says there that deja-dup doesn't have it's own config file
<Christopher-Were> Well I don't know where I should go from here. I just wanted to edit a setting on Deja Dup and now I either have to install a gnome settings program of ferret around in no Deja-Dup config files.
<Christopher-Were> I must be understanding that wrong.
<dkessel> Deja dup settings are stored together with other application's files in a binary file. Yes, you will probably need to install a settings editor. But I guess it must also be possible to manipulate these settings using the command line
<dkessel> gsettings seems to be the command line to to do this
<dkessel> Maybe also dconf-editor. I got to go. Good luck with whatever you are trying!
<Christopher-Were> Maybe I should switch to backintime. After doing some googling, Deja Dup seems to have a number of horror stories. What do you use?
<bazhang> !find sbackup
<ubottu> Found: rsbackup, sbackup, sbackup-gtk, sbackup-plugins-fuse
<bazhang> !info sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup (source: sbackup): Simple Backup Suite for desktop use (core functionality). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.6-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 243 kB, installed size 1623 kB
<De> Hi. I am kinda newbie, and just want to upgrade to 15.04 via terminal. but dont know how. its easy, dont it?
<ObrienDave> which version are you on now?
<pleia2> the cli utility to upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 is called do-release-upgrade
<pleia2> (well, it's called that for all releases, I was just specifying because you can't skip versions)
<De> 14.04
<ObrienDave> you need to do 2 do-release-upgrades  to get to 15.04
<ObrienDave> but, 14.04 is LTS, 3 years support
<ObrienDave> 15.04 is 9 months
<De> hmmm..  right. got it.
<De> make sense
<De> :)
<De> thanx
<ObrienDave> i'm on 14.04. got tired of the 6 month re-install everything garbage
#xubuntu 2015-06-09
<pragomer> hello. I cannot find a keyboard shortcut in xubuntu 14.04 for minimizing the window. I can edit all other shortcuts like moving / snapping / maximizing... but I do not find minimizing.. is this a bug?
<Lachezar> Hey all. I just upgraded to Xubuntu 15.04, and I can not log-in. X boots up, I can see the login window, but entering password X crashes and shows the login window again.
<Unit193> !xhangs
<ubottu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<Lachezar> .xsession-errors has something about 'upstart-event-bridge main process ended, respawning' then 'update-notifier-crash...'  and then 'startxfce4 main ... TERM ...`
<Lachezar> Unit193: I'm currently in text console.
<Lachezar> Unit193: removing .Xauthority* and .ICEauthority has no effect: can't log in still.
<Lachezar> And I have a /var/crash/_usr_bin_Xorg.0.crash file :(
<Unit193> Niiice.  What's it tell you?
<Lachezar> Unit193: That something is so screwy, and I'm screwed?
<Unit193> Err, I meant with apport-cli
<Lachezar> Unit193: Anything in particular I should be sifting for?
<Unit193> Generally should have a summery.
<Lachezar> Unit193: I did a 'sudo apport-cli ...' and then pressed V, and it started dumping dots.
<Lachezar> Doh. No mouse, can't copy-paste in text mode... Something about: 'Error in usr/bin/X: free(): invalid next size (normal): 0x0000something
<Unit193> Should be something to get in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and/or /var/log/lightdm/* as well, but alas I must flee.
<Lachezar> Hm. Any way I can 'un-upgrade'?
<Lachezar> Re! Got my Xubuntu 15.04 to log-in: had to manually (vim-fu) remove xfce4-sensors-plugin from the panel!
 * Lachezar is disappointed, that the Desktop icons juggling bug is still around...
<cfhowlett> g
<xubuntudocking> I am having trouble doing something with xubuntu 14.04 and I don't know how to find the solution. Will I get help if start describing my problem?
<xubuntudocking> On this channel I mean
<knome> well at least you won't get help if you don't decribe the problem...
<knome> +s
<xubuntudocking> At work they have a docking station integrated into some philips 231p4u monitors. When I plug the USB for that into my laptop, the monitor says no video input and then nothing
<xubuntudocking> I went to the manufacturers website for a driver, but they only support windows.
<xubuntudocking> Their adds do tell me that there is plug and play for linux, whatever that means
<xubuntudocking> I mean the adds for the philips 231p4u monitor
<knome> have you looked at the display setup/settings dialog after plugging in?
<xubuntudocking> I have checked the menu called display that one finds under settings display
<xubuntudocking> it only detects the monitor in the laptop
<xubuntudocking> not the monitor that is plugged in
<xubuntudocking> But a mouse and keyboard that are connected to the monitor/dockingstation do work
<xubuntudocking> but the display does not
<holstein> if i cant find what im looking for in the xfce GUI, i'll try using the GUI tool arandr ..sometimes, its the same, but, i find sometimes thats the "easy" way to implement something im having a challenge with
<holstein> there can sometimes be shortcut function keys, as well, on the hardware.. i'll try them, and see if i can simply get the display mirroring..
<xubuntudocking> If you are giving me advice holstein, then I don't fully understand it. Should I try downloading arandr and see if that does anything for me? As to the keys on the hardware, I tried pressing all the buttons on the monitor. Nothing interesting happened.
<holstein> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (vivid), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<holstein> sometimes, i find, installing and trying the arandr gui facilitates me applying settings i cant find in other GUI tools
<xubuntudocking> apt getting it now
<holstein> its quite small, and in the default repos.. and literally shouldnt hurt to try it.. if that doesnt work, then, i will try looking for specifics about my GPU hardware.. seeing if there are any proprietary drivers available.. etc
<xubuntudocking> what would it look like if arandr detected two extra monitors?
<holstein> xubuntudocking: you have the internal, correct? and another monitor hooked up via VGA, from a laptop? correct?
<xubuntudocking> no the external monitor is connected over USB
<holstein> xubuntudocking: i would remove that from the euqation, for now, and just learn to implement dual head, in dependently of that hardware
<holstein> could be, that USB device doesnt support linux, and may not work well, or easily..
<holstein> xubuntudocking: has the USB device ever worked for you in a linux system? that can be helpful.. in seeing what supports the hardware..
<xubuntudocking> it sort of works right now. A keyboard is connected to one monitor and a mouse to the other. Those things work. Just the monitors don't
<xubuntudocking> They never have either.
<holstein> could be a USB hub passing those devices through, somehow..
<xubuntudocking> when I turn one of the monitors off, or disconnect one monitor from the other, both the mouse and the keyboard stop working
<holstein> supports the "hub" theory..
<ochosi> xubuntudocking: from what i know the "display over usb" support in the linux kernel isnt all too great yet
<ochosi> i.e. not working for a lot of hardware
<holstein> ive never had it "just work".. or, been able to make it work
<ochosi> so the only solution might be to google and see whether others have made it work
<xubuntudocking> what might I google though.
<xubuntudocking> When I look for the monitor name and driver I only get things for windows
<holstein> the model # and "linux" or "ubuntu"..
<holstein> the company likely, as you have found, doenst create, or supply a driver.. so, looking for "model # driver" likely wont help
<xubuntudocking> All I find are copies of the product information which says that there is plug and play support for linux
<holstein> xubuntudocking: you can share that here, if you think that would be helpful.. or ask the creators of the hardware about the linux support
<holstein> in many cases, they *will* provide support, but, maybe its for an older version of the kernel.. 12.04 ubuntu, for example.. maybe a volunteer can help find that information, if you share more about it, or the specific documentataion
<xubuntudocking> I am willing to share information, but I don't know what you're looking for
<holstein> xubuntudocking: any relevant information from the creators of the hardware.. if you say, "they promise linux support" share that documentation.. could be, someone can assist with the paramaters of that support
<holstein> you are plugging  and playing it, in linux, and its not working.. so, we can start there.. *what* is not working.. and what makes you think it should, specifically..
<xubuntudocking> on the product page made by philips there is a pdf of a manual
<xubuntudocking> here http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/cpindex.pl?ctn=231P4UPES/00&hlt=Link_Overview&scy=AA&slg=AEN
<xubuntudocking> in that pdf on page 31 under convenience it says Plug & Play connectivity DDC/CI, sRGB, Windows 8/7/Vista/XP, Mac OSX, Linux
<xubuntudocking> in said manual
<xubuntudocking> then this is repeated in nearly the same wording on page 50 in the general FAQ
<xubuntudocking> sorry not quite the right link the pdf manual is here http://download.p4c.philips.com/files/2/231p4upes_00/231p4upes_00_dfu_aen.pdf
<knome> xubuntudocking, then i guess you should connect philips and ask what they mean...
 * knome grins
<holstein> ideally, they would provide details..
<knome> if it doesn't work out-of-the-box, then it hasn't got plug and play
<knome> whatever the manual said
<xubuntudocking> The mouse and keyboard are plug and play through the monitor....
<holstein> doesnt imply "plug and play" with any of the others in the list, since, there are drivers at the site
<holstein> was it "plug and play" with windows?
<knome> xubuntudocking, as been told, stuff plugged in the monitor doesn't mean the monitor should work
<holstein> anyways, can you remove things from the scneario, xubuntudocking ? can you remove any hubs, etc.. and plug *one* monitor right into the USB of the xubuntu machine? directly?
<knome> xubuntudocking, but i guess you can keep insisting that it should work before other stuff work
<knome> xubuntudocking, but... i doubt it magically will, even if you insisted for a year
<xubuntudocking> I know it works for windows laptops. Maybe tomorrow I can try more, I could bring one of those blue monitor cables and see what happens with one of those.
<holstein> xubuntudocking: sure.. it *works* with windows.. but, was a driver needed? anyways, thats just to look at what the company implies with the term "plug and play"..
<holstein> xubuntudocking: the VGA cable will likely "just work" if thats an option.. though, you should also try bypassing the docking station..
<xubuntudocking> I think my buddy still needed to download a driver, even for windows
<holstein> seems like, you have a lot of things plugged into a HUB of sorts, and that HUB could be what is not working in linux..
<xubuntudocking> I don't know for sure there is a dockingstation. I think you plug everything into the monitors
<holstein> xubuntudocking: try unplugging *everything* else.. and only taking a USB cord from *one* monitor directly to the USB on the linux machine
<xubuntudocking> mouse and keyboard stopped working
<xubuntudocking> the monitor that still has all its plugs says check cable connection
<holstein> right.. they are not physically connecting to the machine, any longer.. correct?
<holstein> so, thats expected..
<xubuntudocking> the one plugged into my laptop through usb does nothing
<holstein> i would expect to look in the GUI, at least, and enable the monitor
<xubuntudocking> says no video input
<xubuntudocking> enters sleep mode
<holstein> so, its not "plug and play" then, at least in that regard.. you can look in the GUI and try and enable it. and look and see if the unit is showing up anywhere in the system.. lsusb for example
<holstein> if its not "plug and play" in windows, as promised in the manual, it may not be plug and play in linux, either
<xubuntudocking> well thank you guys. I think I'll send an email to the company and see if their costumer support is better than their manual
<xubuntudocking> There is always hope right :D
<xubuntudocking> You were really great reacting so quickly to all my questions
<holstein> xubuntudocking: good luck.. the blue VGA cable should work easily.. and, you can use the USB hub for the mouse and keyboard..
<holstein> xubuntudocking: i read, VGA vs USB settings in the manual for the hardware
<holstein> could be, you have it set for VGA.. etc..
<suncokret> is xubuntu 15.04 with systemd?
<brainwash_> yes
<suncokret> is systemd open source software?
<brainwash_> yes
<suncokret> why much people don't like systemd?
<suncokret> why is systemd better or worst than previous?
<brainwash_> because it's more than just an init system -> "bloated" piece of software
<brainwash_> but it makes maintaining the system easier
<suncokret> bloated mean that use more resources because it have too much operations?
<brainwash_> but that's offtopic. use your favorite web search engine and read the pro and contra arguments
<suncokret> thank you
<suncokret> tell me just do you prefer systemd or not?
<brainwash_> I do (somewhat), it's the default choice among many distros now
<suncokret> i know, i will use 14.04, it have support for about 2 years more ant it is without systemd
<suncokret> *and
<suncokret> thank you
<brainwash_> :)
#xubuntu 2015-06-10
<RJ45> Hi, running 12.04 here, I just set-up encryption for my /home/, it works but now when I reboot it just hangs forever after logging in, it doesn't display my desktop unless I login form another tty, then go back the my desktop's tty, only then does my desktop load, anyone know what's going on or how to fix?
<RJ45> So-far I've tried reinstalling my graphics drivers and running apt-get update, both to no avail
<mesaboogie01> I've installed a tiled de and now xfce is stuffed up, how can I log back in to xfce at boot?
<mesaboogie01> I just ctrl-alt-F2'd, logged in and did a startx, and got a perfect xfce4 desktop on ctrl-alt-F8
<mesaboogie01> I've got irssi going on ctrl-alt-F1 at the moment
<mesaboogie01> and I don't have a clue how to switch between these 2 desktop environments
<rainbrain> mesaboogie01, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2208216 and try the last post by zvacet
<mesaboogie01> brb
<mesaboogie01> oh hang on, yep I'll do that
<mesaboogie01> rainbrain: could I get that link again pls?
<ptg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2208216
<sorinb> Hello. Does the preferred application icon and app, from Xubuntu All Settings, comes with XFCE or is it part of Ubuntu standard ?
<mesaboogie01> cool cheers
<mesaboogie01> brb
<mesaboogie01> coolness cheers that's it fixed
<phix> hey, how's xubuntu coming along?
<gagalicious> how do i start nfs server? is there a command? i cant do service nfs restart
<koegs> gagalicious: which ubuntu version?
<koegs> actually i could be "sudo service nfs-kernel-server restart"
<RJ45> Running 12.04 here, I just set-up encryption for my /home/, it works but now when I reboot it, after loging in is takes over 60 seconds to display my desktop, anyone know what's going on or how to fix?
<brainwash> RJ45: the first step would be to upgrade to 14.04 (or do a clean install), because xubuntu 12.04 is no longer supported
<RJ45> brainwash: 12.04 is LTS, it is supported for at-least a year past the next LTS release, also you couldn't just help me anyway?
<RJ45> I've gotta go ASAP, if anyone has an answer and is willing to help me later, please PM me, I have a bouncer running 24/7
<brainwash> RJ45: I could help, but sadly no clue how to fix your problem
<brainwash> RJ45: also, please read http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-12-04-end-of-life/
<RJ45> *sigh*
<RJ45> I know 14.04 is here but we're up-to 15.04 LTS now?, how old is 12.04?
<brainwash> you expect people to help you, but you are not willing to upgrade to a supported release
<RJ45> (just remembered the 12. is the year)
<brainwash> xubuntu lts has 3 years of support
<brainwash> easy math
<xangua> it is true that 12.04 has 5 years of support, at least the server and Unity desktop related packages (KDE too?) but XFCE related packages only have 3 years of support
<RJ45> brainwash: it's not so easy for me to upgrade, it would mean moving a-ton of data, and re-installing 250+ programs (not counting their dependencies)..
<RJ45> upgrading hurts :/
<brainwash> RJ45: bug 996791
<ubottu> bug 996791 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu 12.04 extremely slow login" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/996791
<Quenz> I'm trying to run Facade through Wine. When I get into the game, the screen is black except for where the subtitles show up, I can see through them at parts of the game. The error sounds similar to one described on the site http://www.interactivestory.net/help/#antialiasing How do I change antialiasing settings?
<Quenz> My card is old, so it's only using a Nouveau driver
<GridCube> !appdb | Quenz
<ubottu> Quenz: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Quenz> Yes GridCube, I've looked at the entry for Facade on there
<GridCube> then ill suggest you to join #wine ?
<brainwash> #winehq
<GridCube> that
<Quenz> Okay I'll ask there, but I think this will come down to figuring out how to change the global video settings
<GridCube> sorry i would not know
<Pwnna> is there anyway to run xfce on xquartz?
<holstein> for what goal? havinng xfce on a mac? might be easier to run in VM
<Dexter_> Hello
<Pwnna> holstein: pretty much
<Pwnna> holstein: except running a VM is pretty bloated
<xubuntu789> hello all
<xubuntu789> im new in ubuntu and it variations
<GridCube> !ask | xubuntu789
<ubottu> xubuntu789: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GridCube> :D
<xubuntu789> right now ive installed xubuntu in a pentim 4 with sis mirage graphics and ive a resolution problem
<xubuntu789> it recognice mi lcd monitor with a 1024*760 resolution
<holstein> Pwnna: i would try https://trac.macports.org/wiki/Xfce and maybe see in a mac specific community if anyone is doing that.. or, try an xfce channel
<holstein> i just stopped trying with one sis GPU card i have.. it was just such a hassle, and the only way i could use it was with the vesa driver.. it was an older box, though.. maybe the situation has changed
<GridCube> xubuntu789: try to install the privative drivers if available
<holstein> but, its quite likely that, with the current driver, 1024/760 may be the "best" it can provide
<xubuntu789> GridCube: how can i do that? :)
<Pwnna> holstein: i don't have macport installed and idk how it would conflict with homebrew
<GridCube> go to settings, there to software and updates, there to the last tab "aditional drivers" and see if anything is listed
<GridCube> if nothing is listed you dont have extra drivers
<T0ast_phone> Hello
<T0ast_phone> Why does my internet keep cutting out with xubuntu? I tried a live recovery disk and it works fine on that.
<holstein> T0ast_phone: you tried recovery kernel? or you meaan, it works fine with the live iso?
<T0ast_phone> Live iso
<holstein> if its the case that it worked well live, and it worked after install, and you ran updates and its not working as well, yu can try booting an older kernel from the grub list
<T0ast_phone> Hmm
<T0ast_phone> How? When it boots?
<holstein> T0ast_phone: to boot a different kernel, yes, you'll access the grub menu at boot, and boot a different, older kernel, and test
<T0ast_phone> Ok
<jean-guy> allo... someone can tell me if it is possible to install skype in xubuntu ?
<xangua> yes
<xangua> !partner
<xangua> enable parner repository, run sudo apt-get update, run sudo apt-get install skype
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<jean-guy> okee thanks xangua & ubottu....  I will try it
<JeZxLee> Skype works near perfect on Xubuntu
<jean-guy> okee, but I am having a problem....   I typed into my terminal the following command....     sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<jean-guy> however
<jean-guy> my terminal did NOT respond to my request
<genii> No news is good news
<genii> When commands do NOT succeed you get a message. When commands successfully complete, it just returns to a prompt. Which is good and normal.
<jean-guy> okeee cool
<jean-guy> I think that the 3 commands  worked in the  terminal, however I don't see the skype symbol in dash... Do I have to re-boot my pc^
<knome> dash? xubuntu doesn't have "dash"
<jean-guy> I don't see the skype in my list of installed program.  But Maybe I need to re-boot
<knome> which three commands did you run then?
<knome> !pastebin | jean-guy
<ubottu> jean-guy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jean-guy> okee knome,,,,  1st i rant the command to get the repository of archive canonical
<jean-guy> and that seemed to work ok
<knome> jean-guy, please paste the exact commands you ran
<jean-guy> then, 2nd i rang a commant to apt-get update
<knome> jean-guy, that way we can check for potential errors
<jean-guy> okeee,  ok
<Unit193> Perhaps inxi -rc0 | pastebinit would help too.
<jean-guy> it was    sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release-sc) partner"
<Unit193> Missing space.
<knome> jean-guy, ^ what Unit193 said
<knome> jean-guy, please double-check the command
<jean-guy> ti was    sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release-sc) partner"
<knome> yes... that's incorrect
<knome> you need to add a space between "lsb_release" and "-sc"
<jean-guy> ok will do
<jean-guy> thanks knome and unit193
<jean-guy> will return to let you know how it worked out for me
<jean-guy> I ran the command,  however it seems that I got two errors as follows...
<jean-guy> as follows...
<jean-guy> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jean-guy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<knome> jean-guy, are you running another package manager like ubuntu software center?
<jean-guy> Yes, I have been using the ubuntu software center  to download  4 or 5 progams
<knome> ok, then close it before you run the command
<jean-guy> ok
<jean-guy> how do I close the  ubuntu software center?
<knome> jean-guy, as you would close any application
<jean-guy> okee, knome... So I re-launge the ubuntu software center, and instead of just going out of it,  I made sure to use, file + close to close it.  Then I ran the command in terminal, at I still get the same two errors, which i posted above
<knome> ok, so are you running some *other* package manager like synaptic, or do you have an apt-get or some other command running in another terminal?
<jean-guy> no, i don't have synapti
<jean-guy> synaptic and i only have the one terminal open at this time
<knome> jean-guy, rebooting should fix this error
<jean-guy> okeee, will reboot
<jean-guy> will come back here in few minutes to let you know how I make out,,, thank you for your help
 * LikeVinyl is away: "no hay wifi, hablen entre uds."
<knome> LikeVinyl, please don't use public away messages.
<jeremy__> hello
#xubuntu 2015-06-11
<xubuntu09w> Hi I use Kate under Xubuntu 15.04. It does not save/restore current session/recent files on exit/start and does not import highl. templates. It seems not to use ~/.kde/share/config at all
<holstein> shouldnt be anything "breaking" that from xubuntu.. are you seeing that config file? have you tried as another user?
<xubuntu09w> Kate saves its sessions in $HOME/.config/session. But it does not restore them. Under a new user, it keeps the "recent files" list between logouts. Not as the original user.
<holstein> xubuntu09w: i would look at my users settings, then, if its isolated to that user.. could be, something you have brought from an older version? another install? etc
<xubuntu09w> This was a clean install of 15.04. In Kate I switched on session saving and recent files list 30 entries.
<xubuntu09w> Just tried to open Help for Kate. This might contain some hints:  Cannot talk to klauncher: The name org.kde.klauncher5 was not provided by any .service files
<holstein> i would blow the relevant configs away, if its working as another user..
<holstein> you can always save them, and revert, if you want..
<user2e> hello everyone,trying to save modifications done in terminal to a file and can't get out of editing mode (ctrl+x) won't do it
<knome> which file?
<user2e> thanks knome,file i edited is /etc/xdrp/startwm.sh
<user2e> using gnu nano
<knome> how did you edit it?
<knome> which command did you issue?
<user2e> did echo xfce4-session >~/.xsession and then
<user2e> nano /etc/xrdp/startwm.sh
<knome> you'll need sudo in order to be able to edit that file
<user2e> ok,how do i exit nano now if you can tell me
<knome> ctrl+x
<knome> and see what nano saus
<knome> *says
<user2e> it says save modifed? Y N then i choose Y and just go back to last options,won't exit
<knome> yes... since you still can't save the modifications, you should just quit
<user2e> oh ok
<user2e> was concerned quitting may mess it up
<user2e> thanks again knome will try again using sudo before the commands.
<knome> you only need it for the last one
<knome> don't use sudo when you don't need to
<user2e> ok
<user2e> still won't let me exit,did sudo nano /etc/xrdp/startwm.sh
<knome> so... what does it say now then?
<user2e> same thing in gnu nano,ctrl+x then Y and it won't exit,only option is ctrl+c to cancel
<knome> that's because ctrl+x isn't "save and quit"
<knome> what does nano say after you press "Y"?
<knome> the best advice i can give you is... pay attention to what you are doing, and think with your own brains
<knome> if you blindly follow a tutorial or somebody helping you, you'll never learn
<user2e> ok,was likely trying to save time on this will try and do as you suggest,new to linux and will read on the other options like append prepand dos format and others.
<knome> that's likely not necessary though
<knome> (just try hitting enter)
<user2e> lol
<user2e> thanks man,that's all it was
<knome> sure
<user2e> have a nice day :) bye
<knome> bye
<spicypixel> I've got some ghost items in my menu that the menu editor doesn't list, and have been apt-get purged but still show (minus the icons)
<spicypixel> any way to force rebuild the app launcher menu?
<knome> spicypixel, it's likely that the desktop files (which are used to build the items) are invalid
<knome> this is why menulibre doesn't show them
<spicypixel> yeah I've found them and removed them
<knome> the menu should update automatically
<knome> if it doesn't, then you likely have some desktop files left somewhere
<spicypixel> it did
<spicypixel> thanks
<knome> no problem
<hylian> hello all
<knome> hello.
<xubuntu97w> hello !
<knome> hello
<xubuntu97w> I have a question about tar.gz files
<xubuntu97w> I'm a beginner i the xubuntu word
<xubuntu97w> how to install a software with the extension .tar.gz?
<xubuntu97w> in xubuntu?
<knome> is that software not available in the software repositories?
<xubuntu97w> yes ans no
<xubuntu97w> the software is Geary
<xubuntu97w> but the version in the software center is 0.6
<ochosi> there is even a PPA for geary if you're not happy with the version provided in the official channels
<xubuntu97w> and the latest version is 0.10
<ochosi> that would be much better than trying to build geary yourself (which is what you have to do with a tar.gz archive)
<xubuntu97w> ok
<xubuntu97w> If I'm not wrong, I can have it from teh PPA but for the 0.6 version
<xubuntu97w> not the 0.10
<ochosi> lmgtfy: https://launchpad.net/~yorba/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ochosi> xubuntu97w: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=geary+ppa+ubuntu
<xubuntu97w> thank a lot
<ochosi> np
<xubuntu97w> If I use your method, I will be able to install the latest version 0.10?
<ochosi> have you used PPAs before?
<xubuntu97w> yes 1 or 2 times..
<ochosi> right, then you can simply check what versions of geary are available for the version of ubuntu/xubuntu you're using on that launchpad site i linked above
<xubuntu97w> ok
<xubuntu97w> okkkk... understood now
<xubuntu97w> i can have the 0.10
<ochosi> there you go
<xubuntu97w> any advice on a book or internet site if I want some informations about .tar.gz files??
<xubuntu97w> well explained of course...
<knome> xubuntu97w, .tar.gz is basically just a container format (like .zip), there is no single way how they should be dealt with
<xubuntu97w> so.. If I download a tar.gz... how do I uncompress and install the software ?
<xubuntu97w> I had a quick look on internet and it looks a bit compicated..
<ochosi> the general advice is not to install software by hand if you don't know what you're doing
<xubuntu97w> ok
<ochosi> the software center is there for a reason
<knome> as i just said, there is no "one stop guide" for that, it depends
<xubuntu97w> so better to use the PPA if possible..
<xubuntu97w> I guess..
<ochosi> yeah, or ideally just the general repositories
<xubuntu97w> ok
<ochosi> even with PPAs you're installing software from untrusted sources, so to speak
<xubuntu97w> so how to know if I install a trusted version if I use PPA??
<xubuntu97w> trusted source...
<knome> you don't.
<xubuntu97w> ok
<knome> PPA's are never considered trusted sources
<ochosi> repositories == trusted. anything else == untrusted
<xubuntu97w> last question..
<xubuntu97w> I have Xubuntu installed alonside windows 8.1
<xubuntu97w> I will ike to mount the windows folders automatically mounted in Xunbuntu..
<xubuntu97w> is it possible?
<xubuntu97w> I mean each time I start xubuntu...
<knome> yes.
<xubuntu97w> how?
<knome> i thought that was the last question :(
<xubuntu97w> it is...  :)
<knome> anyway, Unit193 can help
<xubuntu97w> ok
<xubuntu97w> I will contact him...
<knome> just wait here :P
<xubuntu97w> thanks a lot for your time
<xubuntu97w> ok
<Unit193> Generally speaking, I'd say using fstab is the method to do this.  There may be some GUI way.
<Unit193> Hello, please do keep it in channel, xubuntu97w.
<xubuntu97w> ok
<xubuntu97w> fstab? ok
<xubuntu97w> I will check on google
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab should do it.
<xubuntu97w> thanks for the doc.
<xubuntu97w> I will have a look and will come back to you if needed.
<Unit193> It's not the easiest way, you could in theory maybe get gigolo to automount.
<xubuntu97w> the easiest way between fstab and gigolo is ?
<xubuntu97w> fstab?
<Unit193> If gigolo can do it, it is a GUI rather than just a file to edit.
<xubuntu97w> thanks for your time guys..
#xubuntu 2015-06-12
<xubuntu33i> Hello! First time using linux and decided to try the latest Xubuntu (install on another HD along Win 7). It's nice, but after playing couple hours yesterday already now i feel i want to simply customize customize customize more :) Well, it's something to begin with.
<xubuntu33i> I wonder one thing though. I wanted to have one partition that Windows can access aswell (NTFS), and wanted to name that /media, but the installer was bitching about something, so i changed it from the available options to /windows. Is it basically the same thing?
<xubuntu33i> Now that i'm thinking, maybe /media/*some name instead*... Well, probably something i can change latest. Famous last words perhaps.
<ptrz> is it known that the updater overwrites rEFIt/rEFInd EFI on Macs?
<ptrz> because that just happened to me
<jean-guy> in xubuntu, is there an equivalent of the ascii table?
<knome> yes, the character map under accessories
<jean-guy> okee cool.... yes, i can see it under accessories.  thanks knone for your help
<jean-guy> hi knome,  can u explain how use the table ?  For example, how to import any character into my topenOffice text editor?
<knome> openoffice (or libreoffice) has its own tool for picking characters, see insert -> special character
<jean-guy> okee thanks Knome
<jean-guy> good day.  In xubuntu, is there an application that will take mp3, and convert them into audio,  and then burn the audio music on a CD
<lderan> convert to mp3 or from mp3?
<lderan> mp3 is an audio file extension
<jean-guy> well, when I try to add mp3 in k3b, it refused
<jean-guy> so I imagine, the mp3 must be converted before it can be burned to a CD as audio
<lderan> most cd players nowadays can handle mp3, well the ones i've seen at anyrate
<jean-guy> yes u r rite, however I have an old honda civic 2004, and in my car, it only reads audio files.   it don't read mp3
<lderan> looks like you need to convert them to .wav files
<jean-guy> okeeee, yes... u probably rite...   so do u know of an application in xubuntu that will do theis conversion from mp3  to .wav ?
<lderan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=920345 is a forum that looks to have a bunch of recommendations
<jean-guy> okee thank you
<lderan> no problem :)
<genii> If it only plays standard CDs that is not any kind of file extension whatsoever.
<jean-guy> my friend has macBook pro,  and mac does the necesary conversion   i.e. from mp3 to an audio CD that will play in my car
<jean-guy> but I hate to bother him all the time, so I'd like to find a way to do it by myself
<genii> Yes, the disc has to be made as CDDA
<genii> jean-guy: Do you have xubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<jean-guy> no,  I only have the standard application, + updates off course
<genii> jean-guy: k3b will use whatever codecs you have already. I would suggest to install the xubuntu-restricted-extras, also libavcodec54 and libavformat-extra-54   and then try to make the CD again
<jean-guy> ok
<jean-guy> thank you genii and Ideran for your help
<jean-guy> hi gnii  ... I install SoundConverter from ubuntu software center, and it woks...  it converted my mp3 into a file with extention  ogg_vorbis
<jean-guy> and the ogg ext file, can be burned in k3b
<jean-guy> Now, I still have to do TEST to see if my cd player in my 2004 honda civic will recognize the audio files
<jean-guy> thanks for your help
<lderan> hope it works
<jean-guy> ya Ideran... thanks
<GeekDude> An error has occurred, please run Package Manager from the right click menu or apt-get in a terminal to see what is wrong. The error message was: <snip> "The cache has no package named 'wine1.7-i386'")'. This usually means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies.
<GeekDude> That popped up in my tray without preamble
<knome> !team | for organization purposes, i have moved the calendar from x.org/team-calendar to x.org/dev/calendar - please update your bookmarks!
<knome> hmm...
<knome> sorry folks, wrong channel (but feel free to follow the team calendar)
<xangua> does it have a google calendar¿
<knome> that it is.
<xangua> remember when any people could make a public calendar and anyone could serach and add them¿
<xubuntu51w> Hi, I a
<xubuntu51w> I have some troubles after closing the laptop lid and unlocking - the screen stays grey
<holstein> xubuntu51w: i would simply look for and apply upgrades, and reboot.. and test again.. in a terminal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<holstein> if that doesnt work, i would try tty, and see if i can look at a log, or, try *not* locking the screen when going for sleep.. see if there is any effect
<xubuntu51w> Okay, holstein, I'll try upgrades 1st
<xubuntu46w> Hi, Holstein, I have a question - when I'm testing and the screen doesn't appear - is there any shortcut I can use to restart dm?
<holstein> xubuntu46w: maybe.. but, are you able to get to tty? can you ssh into the machine? have you tried disabling the lock?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/215632/restart-xfce-from-tty1 is relevant
<holstein> maybe simply "sudo restart lightdm"
<xubuntu79w> Hmm, CTRL+ALT+F* -> no way getting back
<knome> xubuntu79w, F7 (or F8) is the GUI TTY
<xubuntu79w> Yeah, I think it is F7.. but I cannot get it back
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> xubuntu79w: you literally wont hurt anthing jumping around in them.. try it
<xubuntu79w> holstein: I know, but I cannot go back to the gui ; maybe it's easier when I join irc on a diff PC; brb
<holstein> xubuntu79w: if you are trying to go back to the GUI, f7 or f8, and its not working,then, thats a data point
<holstein> could be another issue, rather than, the one you are trying to address
<holstein> no need to add to your issues, though.. now you have "i cant get my system to resume from standby, and i cant get back to tty7"..
<knome> it might also take some time, so if you bash through them, it can be possible that you don't see the GUI even if it would work
<xubuntu79w> ok logged in as jensd
<jensd> Okay, I'll try cycling through
<jensd> CTRL+ALT+F1 = black
<jensd> CTRL+ALT+F2->F6 = nothing happens
<jensd> CTRL+ALT+F7->grey->black
<holstein> i would try simply going into the GUI for the screensaver, and disabling screenlocking
<holstein> then, i would setup ssh server while im there, so i can ssh in, or try to, as the machine is locked, and is "dead" in whatever way its dead
<holstein> i would also search "ubuntu computer model" or "linux computer model" and "resume from standby" or "sleep" and see if others are having issues with that hardware
<holstein> you can share any relevant model #'s here, and a volunteer can assist with that.. jensd
<jensd> screenlocking should be disabled
<jensd> as far as I know, I don't have any screensaver active
<holstein> jensd: sure, friend.. and im not saying you do. but, in the screensaver settings i reference, you can diable the locking of the screen, when the machine goes to standby
<holstein> jensd: and, it *should* be enabled, by default.. so, please, open the screensaver settings, and look for the tickbox i reference, and dsiable locking the screen when going to sleep, and test again..
<jensd> Yeah, that the one I disabled
<holstein> jensd: can you ssh into the machine? after it fails to resume? can you share the model # here?
<jensd> holstein: hp pavilion dm1 (AMD E-350)
<holstein> jensd: you have AMD graphics,then? and you are using the proprietary driver?
<jensd> Yes, I am
<holstein> jensd: how was it with the open driver? are you using the driver from the repos?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1887128 seems relevant
<jensd> I'm using fglrx-updates in 3rd party drivers
<holstein> jensd: cool.. if its me, i try the open drivers, as well, and use them, if they fit my needs, and the hardware supports them better
<jensd> I'll try post#5
<jensd> did not help
<jensd> holstein: I'll try open ones
<jensd> okay, I can use ttl again
<jensd> holstein: Is it possible that HTML canvas test is much slower with open drivers? Or might it have something to do with the chrome update?
<sleezio> hi, fighting a samba mount, is it possible to use a path with a space in it? i have a share 'media center', but when trying to mount it, the space is causing errors, so i tried media%20center, but that doesn't seem to work either
<RJ45> Hi, I'm considering just upgrading to 14.04 instead of re-installing everything like I usually do, this isn't an option I'd usually go with as I have a literal phobia of updates, in-fact since installing 12.04 I disabled updates of any kind, as a user who has thus-far never installed an update, is there anything I should know? a
<RJ45> so-far I have read this  http://xubuntu.org/news/5-things-to-do-after-upgrading-from-12-04-to-14-04/
<Azelphur> RJ45: you disabled security updates? that's stupid
<RJ45> Azelphur: I know, but I seriously have a phobia of updates
<Azelphur> and apparently no phobia of joining a botnet :)
<RJ45> har-de-har
<RJ45> just don't do anything really stupid, simple
<RJ45> maybe I'm ignorant, eh well
<Azelphur> you mean, like disabling security updates? :)
<RJ45> ¬_¬
<drc> RJ:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04 states "First things first: make sure that you are fully up-to-date".  If you have disabled updates, I'm not sure that this will end well for you.
<RJ45> okay well I'm going to enable updates for the first time, anything I should expect? maybe some applications breaking? (one of my reasons for just disabling stupid updates)
<drc> TBH, I'm not sure...12.04 XUBUNTU has EOL'd, but the UBUNTU spects of ot are still supported.  I guess you'll just have to try it and see.
<RJ45> I'm always hearing horror stories of crap breaking whenever people update, biggest reason for just disabling updates
<drc> RJ, have <you> ever had a problem, or is this this just stories from the 'net?
<drc> RJ45: Personally, I'd make sure my backups are good, try the upgrade...and if it doesn't work, do a fresh install of 14.04
<RJ45> drc: I come across stories of stuff breaking after update all the time in Ubuntu/Xubuntu forums
<RJ45> I'm gonna make a USB boot of 14.04 just-in-case it all goes to heck
<drc> Good plan.
<drc> you do know 14.04.2 is the current iso?
<RJ45> yep
<drc> then...damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead :)
<RJ45> one of my reasons for delaying 14.04 was to wait for that last .# to get to a higher number ;)
<drc> "They" recommend updating LTS's at the .1 release.
<RJ45> pfft, I did that for 10.04.1 Ubuntu, it suuucked
<RJ45> oh one last thing, I encrypted my /home/ AFTER installation of 12.04, will this be a problem?
<drc> no idea
<RJ45> and I'm also experiencing that 60+ seconds to get to the desktop bug after encrypting it, a bug which doesn't seem to have a fix yet
#xubuntu 2015-06-13
<RJ45> "553 updates" looool
<RJ45> lucky me I'm not running Winblows, no waiting to apply on shut-down, just sit back and browse Imgur/Reddit :P
<xubuntu56w> Does anyone know how to change the icon of an app listed in the application menu?
<xubuntu56w> I'm not looking to change the icon theme, but replace the viewnior icon iwth another
<xubuntu56w> *with another
<drc> In just the app meu or overall?
<drc> s/meu/menu
<xubuntu56w> Menu
<xubuntu56w> I mean, the icon only appears within my app menu  / drop down menu because I don't have it placed on the desktop
<xubuntu56w> I simply want to replace the software icon with a higher resolution duplicate that looks more in line with my other icons
<drc> in /home/drc/.local/share/applications/ , rightclick Viewnoir>properties
<drc> click the icon to the left of the name...chhose whatever icon you want (you'll probably have to go searching for the one you want
<xubuntu56w> Great, thanks alot
<drc> opps...copy the viewnoir icon from /usr/share/applications/viewnior.desktop to /home/drc/.local/share/applications/, the do the changing.
<xubuntu56w> If I want change back to the default icon for whatever reason, will the original still be listed as an option after changing it?
<drc> if you wnat to change back then you can 1) delete the one in ~.home, or 2) change the icon in ~/home...the one in /usr/share/applications/ will be unchanged.
<drc> that's why I said copy it to ~/home :)
<xubuntu56w> perfect, thank you @drc
<drc> np
<RJ45> Just completed my upgrade to 14.04, it's.. okay I guess, there's some stuff I like and some stuff I hate, I'm just glad that login problem I was having after encrypting my /home/ has been fixed
<Unit193> I enjoy Xfce 4.12 in 15.04. ;)
<drc> Life's like that, some good, some not so good...and some just plain bad.
<drc> You pays your money and takes your chances....
<drc> Unless you're using Xubuntu 15.04...then life's all cotton candy and unicorns :)
<RJ45> BIIIG problem I need fixed TODAY, after upgrading, now whenever I reboot it starts-up all programs from last session, how do I disable this? the option in Settins -> Sessions is not working
<Unit193> rm -rf .cache/sessions/  and go to logout, but uncheck "Save session"
<RJ45> okay I'll try that
<drc> rename ~/.cache/sessions, log out and in
<drc> and what Unit193 said
<RJ45> Unit193: just tried it, it worked for the log-out/log-in, but it still saves the session on reboot, which I do not want
<RJ45> wait, I just noticed the log-out panel item now has 2 separate 'restart' buttons, I'm gonna try the other one
<xangua> one restarts restarts inmediatly and the other launcher a popup window to ask if you are sure to restart
<RJ45> yay it worked!
<RJ45> One thing I am soooo happy about 14.04 is that since upgrading the bug where it takes over 60 seconds to get to the desktop on an encrypted /home/ is now fixed
<RJ45> that bug was the worst!, now I get an instant desktop :)
<th3pun15h3r> quick question, is xubuntu 12.04 still usable even after end of life?  14.04 cant recognize my built in webcam on my laptop and also randomly the screen goes gray.  12.04 doesnt have that issue.
<bynarie> correct execute permissions set, directory is in path.. any reason why typing "command" in terminal isnt executing and just saying not found
<bynarie> ah nevermind
<bynarie> typo
<jean-guy> hi.. I'm curious to know which one of the three codecs package is the best one to have^^  1.xubuntu-restricted-extra,   or 2.libavcodec54 ^   or  3. Libavformat-extra54
<jean-guy> I got the libavcodec54 installed on my computer;  When I tried yesterday to install a 2nd package,  xubuntu told me had to  un-install the other one prior to installation of the 2nd one.  That is why I'm curious to find out which one is the best to have ??
<knome> jean-guy, xubuntu-restricted-extras is much more than a single libav-codec and is the recommended one (given that it works for you)
<jean-guy> thank Knome;   I will try to install it right now
<jean-guy> YES, Thank-you Knome...  I just installed the Xubuntu-restrocted-extras, and when I did,   it did not ask me to un-install  libavcodec54
<jean-guy> Is it okee if I try to install the 3rd pagage ?  i.e.  the LivavFormat-extra 54 ?  Would it be usefull for me to do so?
<knome> why would you install it?
<knome> if things work for you now, you don't need to install anything
<jean-guy> okee, fine
<knome> the reason why the package manager tells you need to remove other packages is because some packages conflict - intentionally
<knome> meaning you only really need one of them.
<knome> "don't fix it if it ain't broken"
<jean-guy> okee, good
<jean-guy> yesterday, I had a CD project.  I wanted to get a CD for my car (a old Honda Civic 2004)   I first had to convert (with SoundConverter) my mp3 into a ogg extention file, and afterward, I burn the CD with k3b.   The CD does NOT work in my car,  however it works fine in my brother's car (a recent model of accent).   So I was thinking perhaps it did not work in my car was because I did not have the proper codecs, etc...   your vi
<jean-guy> ews?
<knome> some players do not play CDs that are burned "too fast"
<knome> i've had similar problems before, restraining burning speed to 4x (or minimum if more than that) might help
<jean-guy> okee,   will give it a try to burn it again at the lowest speed possible.  I thinking, if the CD works in my bro's car, then the procedures must be the rite one.  And it my cd reader in my Honda that's tp blame,  not xubuntu
<knome> !u | jean-guy
<ubottu> jean-guy: Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<jean-guy> sorry ubottu....
#xubuntu 2015-06-14
<superprower> Hi, i'm using x64 version of ubuntu, and i want to install wine, but when i try to do this, aptitude says that wine wants to remove my nvidia driver and install mesa instead, i tried wine1.5, wine1.6-amd64 both of them doing the same, how do i install wine on x64 system? ty for answer in advance
<superprower> *xubuntu
<Reptilia> I am having problems with the hibernate / suspend options on my laptop. When i am on AC and i close the lid, the laptop won't hibernate but will just only turn off the screen. On the contrary, when i am on battery power, the laptop will suspend when i close the lid. In both cases i am getting the following message: "Power Manager - not authorized" accompanied with an icon with "Z z" written on it. Any ideas on how to fix this? Thanks in advance.
<Reptilia> This started happening after an update which i made approx. a week ago
<Reptilia> I am having problems with the hibernate / suspend options on my laptop. When i am on AC and i close the lid, the laptop won't hibernate but will just only turn off the screen. On the contrary, when i am on battery power, the laptop will suspend when i close the lid. In both cases i am getting the following message: "Power Manager - not authorized" accompanied with an icon with "Z z" written on it. Any ideas on how to fix this? Thanks in advance.
<brainwash> Reptilia: which xubuntu release? first thing to test would be to disable screen locking and then try again
<Reptilia> brainwash:14.04.2
<Reptilia> brainwash:The thing is, everything was fine till a week ago
<brainwash> you mentioned this
<Reptilia> brainwash:Light locker is off
<Reptilia> brainwash:So, screen locking is disabled
<brainwash> did you enable the Xfce 4.12 PPA?
<Reptilia> brainwash:Nope, to be frank, i don't know what is the usage of enabling that repo
<brainwash> mmh
<brainwash> so the amount of updates should be rather low
<Reptilia> brainwash:To make it clear (the initial explanation of the problem may not be explained well), the laptop is working as it's supposed to while on battery (it does suspend). The problem is when it's on AC
<brainwash> check the log files in /var/log/apt/
<Reptilia> okay
<brainwash> right. I think we should first figure out which updates have been installed in the past days
<Reptilia> Okay. There are 5 log files here
<Reptilia> 6*
<Reptilia> Which one should i open?
<Reptilia> Oh no, sorry
<brainwash> the history one
<Reptilia> 2 log files only
<Reptilia> my bad.
<Reptilia> brainwash:http://pastebin.com/q3wAwivD
<Reptilia> brainwash: http://pastebin.com/q3wAwivD
<brainwash> well, is there no older history file? a .gz one?
<Reptilia> brainwash:I have "Put the computer to sleep when inactive for" set to "Never". Could this cause problems?
<brainwash> that's screen locking when idle
<Reptilia> brainwash:Yeah, but just to re-assure :)
<Reptilia> brainwash:There are
<Reptilia> brainwash:2 older history files, with .gz extension
<brainwash> will you upload the content of these files too?
<brainwash> the newer one should contain the specific time frame I guess
<Reptilia> brainwash:Sure
<Reptilia> brainwash:I will do that for a few minutes, but tell me, why isn't hibernation an option while on battery, when it's more battery-friendly than suspend (sleep)?
<brainwash> I don't know. hibernation is disabled by default in x/ubuntu
<Reptilia> brainwash:Btw, the laptop suspends successfully while on AC
<brainwash> so, are you trying to say that something other than a system update is the cause? we still trying to check which packages have been updated
<brainwash> did you change any settings (system files) or Xfce related ones?
<Reptilia> brainwash:I am just trying to remember if i have played with some of the power settings, but i recalled now that i did not modify the laptop lid settings, so, we (you :)) can see the log files
<Reptilia> just a sec
<brainwash> one thing you could (and should) check is whether a second or new user account is affected too by this problem
<Reptilia> brainwash:Weird. I logged in into a guest account as you said. The laptop did suspend / hibernated (not sure about the practical difference between those and the time it takes for the pc to be usable again after opening the lid), but in the Power Options, both on battery and AC, the "When laptop lid is closed" option was set to: "Lock screen".
<Reptilia> brainwash:I guess it was a suspend, because it was relatively fast booted up again (~ 3.5 seconds)
<brainwash> so, it did work, but the power manager settings were ignored
<Reptilia> brainwash:Yeah, it turns out that the settings were ignored
<brainwash> can you test with a new user account too? the guest session may behave differently
<Reptilia> brainwash:Sure
<brainwash> some special rules may apply to it
<Reptiliah> brainwash:I tried reversing to the initial laptop lid settings (AC:Lock screen, Battery:Lock screen). While on AC, i closed the laptop display, the laptop did shutdown, when i opened it up again, it did ask me for my user password (previously it didn't), and after that the laptop screen went solid black, and no output was shown on it. I had to reboot, and here i am.
<Reptiliah> brainwash:Brb, ~ 15 mins
<Reptiliah> brainwash:It turns out that everything works fine, except the hibernate (which you said that is disabled by default in Xubuntu)
<Reptiliah> brainwash:now brb
<brainwash> that's confusing. I mean to keep track of what works and what does not :)
<brainwash> 'lock screen' should only lock the screen, the system should keep running
<Reptiliah> brainwash:Pencil and paper
<Reptiliah> brainwash: :)
<Reptiliah> brainwash:And about the 'lock screen' option
<Reptiliah> brainwash:Idk..
<Reptiliah> brainwash:I will link you the history log files now, just tell me how to decompress them
<Nairwolf> hi, could you tell me if I use the lock screen, does it put the system in sleep mode ?
<Reptiliah> Nairwolf:In my case, yes
<Reptiliah> Nairwolf:Waiting for brainwash, so we can try to fix that :)
<Nairwolf> is it possible to disable this ?
<Reptiliah> Nairwolf:I don't know
<Nairwolf> because I would like to lock out my system without put it in sleep mode
<Nairwolf> (because on sleep mode, for example, I must to quit IRC
<Nairwolf> someone know how to lock the screen without put the system in sleep mode ?
<Reptiliah> Nairwolf:True, let's wait for brainwash, he seem to know a lot :)
<Nairwolf> okay, do you know when I could find him ?
<Reptiliah> Nairwolf:Nope, we will just wait for him to show, haha
<Nairwolf> and how to have different virtual desktop ?
<linnov> Hi. Can someone help me? After installing Xubuntu and "sudo ufw enable" there is no access to Internet... ISP gives the access to WAN through VPN-PPTP (vpn.isp.net).
<linnov> The problem is in ufw (no changes in rule were made), cause after "sudo ufw disable" the access to Internet appears.
<brainwash_> linnov: install gufw (graphical frontend) and configure ufw properly
<brainwash_> linnov: if you still have questions, I suggest that you ask in #ubuntu
<brainwash_> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<brainwash_> and read this ^
<linnov> brainwash: Thanks. Bun I was in #ubuntu and there is nothing. How can I understand this: Default: deny (incoming), allow (outgoing), disabled (routed)? No connection with default settings of ufw...
<brainwash_> there is nothing?
<brainwash_> I strongly recommends that you read the linked wiki article
<brainwash_> recommend
<brainwash_> + https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gufw
<brainwash_> you have to understand the basics
<linnov> brainwash: Thanks for advice but... there is no nothing about pptp-vpn for home PC (not NAT-server), nothing about 1723 port of vpn-server of ISP... I did all that mentioned in above article... "Fail to connect to VPN"... incoming drop, outcoming accept - nothing work by default... I am out of mind. I read "Iptables manual 1.2.2" but it takes time. Thanks for trying to help.
<JeZxLee> I have a question - how can I specify an icon in a makefile?
<msev_> I'm getting  a "boot error" when I tried to boot the xubuntu 14.04.2 liveusb (created with unetbootin)
<msev_> anything I can do?
<ObrienDave> keep trying until it takes. did you check the ISO with md5?
<msev_> no, but its the first time that it happened to me, I'm trying now various distros :)
<ObrienDave> consider yourself lucky it's the first time :)
<ObrienDave> i have much better luck burning ISO to DVD
<msev_> I had a minty xfce variant before, now I put ubuntu mate on and I fell its not as snappy as xfce
<msev_> so I want to try dual booting with xubuntu :)
<msev_> I'll try again
<ObrienDave> wait....
<ObrienDave> you only need to install the different DEs. dual boot is not necessary for *buntus
<Nairwolf> you should use mkusb, it seems more reliable thant unetbootin
<ObrienDave> all *buntus share same core system. the flavors just use different desktop environments
<ObrienDave> you can select which DE you want at the logon screen
<msev_> yeah but for example when I mixed xfce and cinnamon it borked some settings
<msev_> and that annoys me, that it for example changes the theme or something like that
<ObrienDave> well, this is true. i tried cinnamon once, really screwed up my system
<msev_> lolz is it just the case with cinnamon hehe
<msev_> should mate and xfce be compatible :D
<ObrienDave> i have both mate and xfce
<msev_> and no problems?
<ObrienDave> doesn't seem to be. ymmv
<msev_> yeah then I might do it that way
<msev_> now I need to join some other irc channel also since on another computer I'm going with ubuntu gnome :)
<ObrienDave> #ubuntu handles gnome
<ObrienDave> iirc
<ObrienDave> there's 10x as many people in #ubuntu anyway. this is mostly for xubuntu specific issues
<msev_> the partitioning thing always gets me when installing distros along side eachother and windows for example, I always need to go to some support channel :)
<msev_> I'm happy with xfce 4.12 :)
<msev_> no issues hehe
<ObrienDave> cool
<ObrienDave> partitioning is fairly easy, and fairly easy to bork the whole drive ;P
<msev_> yeah :) thats why I always ask you guys the experts :)
<ObrienDave> just remember, under MFT, you can have 4 partitions max. one can be an extended partition with many sub-partitions under it. i don't know the limit of that
<ObrienDave> under GPT, you can have 128 partitions max
<msev_> yeah won't go crazy with it :)
<ObrienDave> i could not afford a HD anywhere near the drive capacity for GPT. lol
<RJ45> After upgrading to 14.04, in the Sound Settings, none of the sound level meters are working (blue strips that bounce with sound), how do I fix this?
<RJ45> Just to clarify, my sound is working, but the sound level indicators are not.
<ObrienDave> which utility/package are you referring to?
#xubuntu 2016-06-13
<Person> anyone on?
<knome> ask your question and find out
<Person> great
<Person> I have kind of an unusual problem
<Person> I set the screen resolution from the settings to a resolution not supported by my monitor
<Person> and it's giving me a "resolution mismatch" error
<knome> surprise :)
<Person> I need to know how to set the screen resolution back without access to the screen
<knome> xrandr is your friend
<knome> 'xrandr -q' to get a list of the device names
<knome> then i guess 'xrandr DEVICE --auto' should work
<Person> a list is not helpful given I cannot see anything
<knome> have you tried rebooting?
<Person> yes
<Person> I have
<Person> still mismatched
<knome> can you get to a TTY? (ctrl+alt+f1)
<Person> I will try
<Person> one sec
<Person> awesome, the TTY is working
<knome> yeah, so login with your credentials and work with the xrandr commands from there
<knome> i'd imagine --auto should do what you want (get the optimum eg. best supported resolution)
<Person> ok, I am going to try
<Person> when I did xrandr -q it gave me "open display"
<Person> However, it did not recognize that when I did xrandr DEVICE --auto
<knome> DEVICE is a devicename
<knome> on a laptop, it's often LVDS1 for the main screen
<Person> ahhh
<Person> I see
<knome> but yeah, you might need to pass a screen name to xrandr ..
<Person> On a desktop, how can I find what the device name is
<knome> DVI or DVI-1 isn't a bad guess if you are using a DVI cable
<knome> or HDMI1 for hdmi
<Person> I'll try HDMI1
<Unit193> Sometimes  DISPLAY=:0 xrandr -q  might work.
<Person> I have tried what Unit193 said and it simply listed resolutions. It is not recognizing HDMI1, or HDMI
<knome> Person, if it's listing resolutions, then see for which device name
<knome> the device name is in the line that says "XXX connected ..." before the resolutions
<knome> or i guess it might say disconnected in this case
<Person> the screen seems to be cutting off anything before the resolutions
<knome> xrandr -q | less
<Person> uhh, I just tried that command and it just went to a black screen. I think I'm going to reboot
<Person> does the | less command shift the screen?
<Person> if so, does a | more command shift it in the opposite?
<knome> they both work in a similar fashion
<Person> | doesnt seem to be shifting my screen
<Person> *| more
<knome> you can also do "xrandr -q >output", which puts all of the output in the file named output
<Person> ok
<chuckmcm> knome do you know if anyone has tested Display port 1.2 chained screens? It kinda works on my NUC (second screen isn't stable) but I don't have a known good system to verify against
<designbybeck> Xubuntu 16.04 works fine on a LiveUSB, and I can get on the internet via eth port. but after install, which seems to go just fine, I can't ge on eth
<designbybeck> it doesn't even show up. This is an older Dell Inspirion 1721 AMD64 Athlonx2
<ran> hi. in xubuntu 16.04 there is a problem with japanese letters. on many programs and the title bar they are "pushed down" a little, when they needs to be on center. (sorry about my english).
<Sigolo> Hey
<walkfar60> Any idea what the message playback volume 0 is already present means on boot?
#xubuntu 2016-06-14
<mjsmcp> How can I get vino (or another VNC) server to run before login? Most of the instructions I'm finding are for gdm and not lightdm.
<ngomes> hello , i use xubuntu 16.04 and i'm curious about something
<GeekDude> What's that?
<ngomes> i went to BIOS and manually alter the BIOS date for something other than the current time. then i booted xubuntu , and it automatically corrected the time . i try to look where is the software or script that does it , but didnt find. ntpd is not running as i listed systemctl ...
<ngomes> maybe this ? /usr/bin/perl /usr/share/system-tools-backends-2.0/scripts/SystemToolsBackends.pl -m NTPConfig
<Unit193> Look at systemd-timesyncd perhaps.
<ngomes> hmm
<ngomes> yes ,that makes sense
<ngomes> thanks Unit193 . the man page sugests that
<ngomes> hello again
<ngomes> i disabled systemd-timesyncd and systemd-timedated , and rebooted . went to BIOS alter the date and time , booted and it corrected the time. redundancy perhaps ? but where ?
<ngomes> well , thanks for your time.
<ranu> Does anyone knows if there is a liblove0 on ubuntu repositories? I couldn't find it
<ranu> And whenever I try to install love_0.10 it doesn't install because of this missing library
<GeekDude> love?
<GeekDude> as in the Lua games framework?
<flocculant> ranu: https://love2d.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=82334
<ranu> Yes GeekDude
<ranu> Thank you flocculant!
<flocculant> ranu: no problem - I just used google ;)
<GeekDude> Running 'sudo apt-get install love' seemed to work for me, must not be an issue with 15.10
<ranu> I also used it, but the keywords that you used might have been different. I'm sorry about this.
<flocculant> ranu: such is life :)
<ranu> GeekDude, in my machine it installs the 0.9 version of love.
<GeekDude> Ah, same here
<ranu> flocculant, I would love to hear more about that :-)
<GeekDude> I mean (X)Ubuntu 15.10
<flocculant> ranu: not in support channels :D
<GeekDude> #xubuntu-offtopic
<ranu> flocculant, of course, if you want to let's pm
<flocculant> as GeekDude says :)
<ranu> already there
#xubuntu 2016-06-15
<JeZxLee> yes, Xubuntu 16.04 L.T.S. 64Bit is the current best operating system - I was a Linux Mint fan before the site got hacked
<JeZxLee> can't trust Linux Mint anymore
<xubuntu68w> I installed zubunta today. went back to open it and it wanted to install again.  What did I do wrong
<xubuntu68w> oh forgot using windows 10 with virtualbox
<Mark_D> I am using the xfce notes plugin. The problem is that notes always appear in the centre of the screen (with "sticky" set) and not where I dragged the window before. Any workaround for this?
<xubuntu43w> Hi
<xubuntu43w> Guys
<xubuntu43w> Need help
<xubuntu43w> Anyone out there ?
<xubuntu43w> or I am alone
<xubuntu43w> ?
<xubuntu43w> root@jim-master:~# apt-get update Ign:1 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease Ign:2 http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease                       Ign:3 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security Release                  Ign:4 http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease                                                   Ign:5 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security
<xubuntu43w> hi there
<xubuntu30w> helo
<bekks> xubuntu43w: what do you need help with?
<xubuntu43w> is anyone there
<xubuntu43w> ?
<xubuntu43w> Sorry I went off seeing no one was around
<sorinello> hello. what is the default CD/DVD burning software for ubuntu ?
<sorinello> *xubuntu
<xangua> Brasero
<Unit193> xfburn in Xubuntu.
<knob> Good morning everyone.
<GeekDude> Huh, I have both of those installed
<knob> Is there an "alternative" to light-locker?... or, well, I don't know if it should be light-locker itself.      I am running into this issue: https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=355720#c19
<GeekDude> You could try xscreensaver
<knob> And it's driving me nuts.  When the laptop activates the screen saver, then locks the screen, Chrome and Chromium stop "re-drawing" their content.   And I have to reboot in order to get them to work again
<knob> GeekDude, xscreensaver... on my way!  Thank you!
<GeekDude> Personally, I just uninstalled light-locker and left it that way
<GeekDude> Too many odd bugs here and there
<knob> GeekDude, and do you "lock down" your screen somehow?    I like having the laptop lock down the session after two minutes
<knob> ok ok
<GeekDude> knob: I take the laptop with me
<GeekDude> I am very attached to this laptop
<knob> Ok.  Well, I get off away from the laptop often (either in my office, or at a client's location)... and I like having it lock the screen relatively quickly.
<GeekDude> The only situations in which I would leave said laptop unattended is when I already trust the people who would be able to access it physically
<knob> That's why I was wondering.     And that's why I set it up for a two minute screen "off"., and a screen lock as soon as the screen goes blank.
<GeekDude> Still, it's not a bad idea to do have a screensaver/lock screen
<knob> Yeha.  I just removed light-locker... going to test it out.
<knob> Welp... first test, success.   I will keep on trying it during the day.  =)
<sorinello> lol, it seems that xfburn cannot erase DVD+RW discs :))
<GeekDude> How would you erase a dvd? I guess you could try to forcibly burn every bit
<sorinello> GeekDude, all the burning software has this option. It erases the allocation table of the disc (quick), or full by writing zeros to the content
<akis> hi all. update-notifier doesn't work automatically although it is autostart-enabled. i read some complains about this issue but no solution. is there any help on this or any other way to make software updater work automatically when updates are available?
<flocculant> akis: I assume you've got it setup properly? also if this xenial it seems there are just 3 bugs reported for u-notifier https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bugs?field.tag=xenial
<flocculant> seems a bit flaky on yakkety as well tbh
<akis> flocculant: i am running xenial fresh installation. never faced this problem under 12,04 or 14,04 cleanly installed too. my setup is daily check - display (only) immediately. although updates are available (i check it though the console) no reminder is coming from update-notifier although it runs on the backround. any idea?
<akis> flocculant: take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323320
<flocculant> akis: maybe actually report it ... ubuntu-bug update-notifier
<flocculant> seems like a bug to me
<akis> flocculant: here too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/356152. there is a report for xenial too.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356152 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "update-manager doesn't show updates, even after 1 week" [High,Confirmed]
<flocculant> ok - so me too that, make sure you get updates to bug report and follow that
<akis> flocculant: i am always getting updates manually through console, but i need the notification...
<flocculant> akis: yup - but not something I can help with, and the bug is generically *buntu
<flocculant> not sure what you're wanting here
<knob> welp, nope... same error with Chromium and Chrome
<akis> flocculant: ok, no problem. thank you for your time today. i am wondering if i make software updater autostart in every new session isn't a way to every-boot check for updates and then quit?
<John[Lisbeth]> I've got some ssh windows that I leave open in teh default terminal in ubuntu and I realize that sometimes they end up hanging after a while
<John[Lisbeth]> and I am trying to diagnose if this is a problem with the default xubuntu terminal or something else
<ran_> hi. in xubuntu 16.04 there is a problem with japanese letters. on many programs and the title bar they are "pushed down" a little, when they needs to be on center. (sorry about my english).
<avocado_> Question about Xubuntu. I'm new to Linux. I created a 60GB partition alongside OS X to install it onto. During installation I reformatted the partition from FAT to EXF4 as per instructions. The installation appeared successful. I reboot the system and enter the LINUX partition but I'm met with a plain black screen and a white flashing prompt, and nothing else. Typing does nothing. Restarted a few times to double-check. No change. What could be wrong?
<intherye> avocado: anything happens if you press ctrl+alt+f1 keys? (i'm not sure if this works on a mac)
<avocado_> I typed a few random keys with no response. I'll try ctrl+alt+f1 combo next time.
<avocado_> I got a caution message about not designating swap space before installation. Could that be it?
<intherye> that should bring you to a text console where you can login and do troubleshooting. maybe there is a problem with the xorg graphical interface. i don't think it has something todo with the swap space.
<avocado_> I've been told Xubuntu is meant to work fine on a Mac machine. It's very possible I fucked up somewhere. Burning the ISO onto the CD was fine. Trying out the OS is fine. The steps involved are choosing the partition, formatting it to EXT4 (not sure if this is right), choosing the mount point (/), and installing, and rebooting.
<genii> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<avocado_> I don't understand. How can I overcome this issue?
<genii> avocado_: Try first the method in the link provided by the bot. This is usually what the problem is 90%+ of the time
#xubuntu 2016-06-16
<OvenWerk1> Hmm, used to be I could highlight text and paste by merely middle clicking in the text field where I wanted it... not so in xubuntu 16.04. but it seems to work fine in ubuntustudio which has the same desktop. how do I get this functionality back in xubuntu too? There are two xubuntu boxen in the house and ctl this that any the other is a pain.
<knome> that's a good question :)
<knome> ..to which i don't have a good answer
<OvenWerk1> I have looked through settings and google.
<Unit193> Fresh install or upgrade?  Any clipboard managers running?  I use the primary and secondary clipboards all the time.
<Unit193> (Shift+Ins, Ctrl+Shift+Ins)
<OvenWerk1> shift?
<OvenWerk1> Unit193: I have never had to use shift before... why the extra finger work. swipe with mouse to copy middle click to paste.. has been for years in most linux systems.
<OvenWerk1> Unit193: it works in studio with the same xfce.
<Unit193> OvenWerk1: Indeed, I use it all the time.  Was giving an example of ant alt method to use it.
<OvenWerk1> Unit193: hmm, ok, I will try a different mouse. Maybe the mouse is not giving middle click on scroll wheel press.
<OvenWerk1> Thank you for confirming that it should work.
<Unit193> `xev` is an easier way to check.
<xub> does anyone know the shortcut key to suspend for lightdm greeter?
<xub> it's supposed to be F12, but that doesn't work for me in xenial
<xub> in fact, it hasn't worked for me at least since 15.04
<micw> hi
<knome> hello
<micw> can anyone confirm that replacing light-locker with xscreensaver solves the "no mouse cursor after standby" problem?
<micw> (at least for me it does)
<micw> it also solves the "black screen after hibernate" problem for me that occurs (once again) in 16.04
<choki> Hello
<choki> Where does Mousepad store its configuration file?
<nodebox> hello!
<hylian> anyone know if sugar is as buggy as it was a year or two ago?
<yans> hi
<Benl90> hello, I want to ask, why my xubuntu don't produce sound?
<GeekDude> Benl90: Could be any number of reasons. Your speakers could be dead, they could be unplugged, your sound card could be dead, there could be a bug in pulseaudio, your sound hardware could be unsupported, etc.
<GeekDude> Do you have a model number for your computer/sound card?
<Benl90> ah how to get the soundcard on xubuntu?
<Benl90> anyway it works on windows 10
<Benl90> ello?
<xubuntu28i> Installing xubuntu now
<xubuntu28i> Lubuntu doesn't booted, hope this will work
<xubuntu28i> Is anyone alive?
<xubuntu28i> @cereal
<xubuntu28i> #cereal
<sorinello> Hello. Is there a Samba GUI client available ? I want to easily setup a share on my xubuntu laptop
<krytarik> !info system-config-samba | sorinello
<ubottu> sorinello: system-config-samba (source: system-config-samba): GUI for managing samba shares and users. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.63-0ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 259 kB, installed size 4502 kB
<user20> Is there any way to force Xfce windows to cross the top border?
<Synalicious> Hey.. I have a weird question and you all probably have the answer. I use byobu with tmux and it loads on login. I accidently suspended tmux within Byobu and now I have a (unknown) :0 user in my who list. Any idea how to get arid of the unkown user?
<Synalicious> More info: who -u shows a process id of 2015 which a ps shows root      2015  0.0  0.6 455180 13344 ?        Sl   14:30   0:00 gdm-session-worker [pam/gdm-launch-environment]
<Synalicious> Hello. Does anyone know how to get arid of an (unknown) :0 user within a who list?
<xubuntu19i> Hola
<xubuntu19i> ¿Hay alguien acá?
<krytarik> !es | xubuntu19i
<ubottu> xubuntu19i: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu19i> gracias
<Guest80155> hello. I installed 16.04 today and noticed that Numix turns various fields/widgets black, e.g. search forms in Firefox or the Wisker menu. I've never encountered this problem before. Any idea how to fix this?
<Guest80155> The netbook I'm typing from also uses Numix and here everything is white the way I know it.
#xubuntu 2016-06-17
<Cereal_Junior> yo
<newbie89> some qt5 applications menu font size is too small in xubuntu.
<JeZxLee> any word yet on an AMD proprietary display driver for 16.04 ?
<xubuntu31w> hello! I wonder if someone can help me with my xubuntu problem. It's to do with the 'Software Updater'!
<cspack> xubuntu31w: what's the question? If someone can help, they will answer
<lesa> Hello, is there a way to run applications like Firefox at specific time apart from at command or cron?
<well_laid_lawn> lesa:  you could probably write a script using date
<well_laid_lawn> what's wrong with at or cron?
<lesa> I haven't tried it and I need something that works simply as at, but at startet Firefox a couple of times but not anymore.
<lesa> I cannot see any errors and it's not sending any mail to tell if something went wrong.
<well_laid_lawn> a script should be simple to hack up
<lesa> Besides, cron doesn't seem to be very reliable, so I've read.
<well_laid_lawn> cron is reliable, people that use cron aren't
<lesa> Possibly ;D, anyways when I write a script for at to echo something to a folder it does that. So, I wonder why it won't run graphical applications when I'm logged in.
<lesa> Or does it haphazardly.
<lesa> I've written a script that says /usr/bin/firefox, and it doesn't run.
<lesa> with a bang at the top ofcourse ;)
<krytarik> lesa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto#GUI_Applications
<lesa> Tnx Krytarik, I'd ruther not use cron because I don't need apps to run Mon-Fry and such. Only occasionaly and randomly.
<lesa> It's a pity at doesn't know for export DISPLAY=:0, it would be ideal for my purpose.
<krytarik> lesa: The same applies to 'at' as well.
<lesa> Well, I'll be damned, it does!  :D Thanks a million for this headsup, krytarik.
<xubuntu86w> Help
<ROPA> has anyone here successfully installed TAILS from xubuntu 16.04? I'm trying, I've enabled the universe repository, but the software center can't find a listing for 'tails'.
<knome> ROPA, what is that even supposed to be?
#xubuntu 2016-06-18
<ROPA> knome, Not sure what your question is asking.
<ROPA> Tails is a stand alone OS, built to protect the users privacy and security.
<chuckmcm> presumably it runs on a CPU without the Intel Management Engine ROPA
<chuckmcm> In all seriousness one of my more paranoid friends only browses and accesses the web on a Raspberry Pi 3 for that exact reason.
<xubuntu63d> help
<pavlushka> !help | xubuntu52w:
<ubottu> xubuntu52w:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pavlushka> xubuntu63d: what is your issue?
<xubuntu52w> Hello! I have an issue I can't seem to solve. (Xubuntu 16.04). When using the Software updater, I consistently get the error 'Failed to download repository information'. 'sudo apt-get update' gives me more information - Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/n-muench/programs-ppa/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found - I've tried modifying my sources list with various recommendations on the internet, to 
<xubuntu52w> I'm sure I just need a reliable ppa source, but what should I set it to?
<xubuntu52w> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pavlushka> xubuntu52w: name the ppa you added, like "ppa:n-muench/ppa"?
<pavlushka> xubuntu52w: and so far I see, the ppa has not been updated for 16.04, its last support is for 14.04.
<pavlushka> xubuntu52w: I suggest you to purge the ppa, use the regular repo instead.
<xubuntu52w> thanks pavlushka!
<xubuntu52w> I've purged the ppa - (I've removed all sources), how do I use the regular repo?
<pavlushka> xubuntu52w: you are now in the regular repo.
<pavlushka> xubuntu52w: actually for what package you were using that ppa?
<xubuntu52w> I'm afraid I am not too hot on these terminologies - I've only recently moved from OSX to Xubuntu so I'm still learning. What is a package?
<pavlushka> xubuntu52w: you can take it as software!
<pavlushka> xubuntu52w: for which software, you were using that ppa?
<xubuntu52w> ah! Well I'm using Xubuntu 16.04 - is that the package?
<xubuntu52w> I've removed all the sources, did sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade and it seems to work fine
<xubuntu52w> I guess that's solved it?
<pavlushka> xubuntu52w: no, software/package like audacity player or totem player or a specific game like warzone2100, I am telling these as packages.
<xubuntu52w> ah
<xubuntu52w> The only one I had was for Google Chrome, but that never game me any problems, I've re added it
<xubuntu52w> I guess it's solved? Should I have any other sources in there?
<pavlushka> xubuntu52w: goto menu, find Software & Updates and launch that and select the server to download from.
<xubuntu52w> ah ok!
<xubuntu52w> I have set mine to 'Server for Italy'
<pavlushka> xubuntu52w: ok, sudo apt update will do
<xubuntu52w> cool thanks
<xubuntu52w> thanks very much
<xubuntu52w> I really love Linux now
<pavlushka> xubuntu52w: me too, :)
<xubuntu52w> since running Xubuntu and Ubuntu I have hardly touched my macbook
<xubuntu52w> in fact I've ended up giving it to my wife!
<pavlushka> xubuntu52w: I dont have that to touch,:p
<xubuntu52w> yeah I'm much happier with my thinkpad running linux :)
<pavlushka> brb
<xubuntu52w> i'm really grateful to the community for producing such awesome software. Someday I will try other flavours of Linux!
<marc__> guys... need help. somehow my volume control icon disappeared and i can't figure out how to get it back... any ideas?
<marc__> guys, my xfce4-volumed icon disappeared, how do i get it back?
<marc__> does anyone have a clue?
<EleanorEllis> Hello. I am trying to connect a Bluetooth headset to use as a radio mic. I want to route the audio from the mic out of the headphone socket on my computer but I am really struggling to understand. Does anyone have the patience to help me with this? I have used Gnome for a long time but I am totally new to XFCE. I have paired the headset with my Bluetooth adaptor but I cannot connect it to anything
#xubuntu 2016-06-19
<xubuntu29w> hello folks, got an Xubuntu question, just upgraded an old laptop to 16.04 and now it doesn't start X automatically, just sits there saying /dev/sda5 is clean, but when I ctrl-alt-f1 and log in and sudo startx it does work
<xubuntu29w> when booting the grahpical splash screen comes up but then goes back to text mode
<xubuntu29w> hello folks, got an Xubuntu question, just upgraded an old laptop to 16.04 and now it doesn't start X automatically, just sits there saying /dev/sda5 is clean, but when I ctrl-alt-f1 and log in and sudo startx it does work
<xubuntu29w> when booting the grahpical splash screen comes up but then goes back to text mode
<Wizard_JuanoJuan> Hey, can anyone here help me? I'm trying to install flash onto the Chromium browser, but i'm not sure what I need to do.
<bekks> !flash | Wizard_JuanoJuan
<ubottu> Wizard_JuanoJuan: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<msodrew> Request for Help: I have found a few stray bug reports about it, but I want to know if it's common knowledge off the top of anyone's heads: are either the GTX 970  *or* Dell P2715Q mDP (4K@60Hz monitor) unstable/broken with Linux or Xfce4?–specifically causing X server screen blanking on Xubuntu 16.04 LTS Xenial. I feel like I've tried everything. Enable/Disable DKMS, power management (everything set to "never"), screensavers, etc... Or
<msodrew> upgrading the driver to the aggressive nvidia driver ppa, turning MSI off in /etc/modprobe.d/ .... no suspect notice/error in the Xorg logs... it goes on. Been trying so hard to troubleshoot it for I really want to make linux my daily drive, but if I cannot come back to the computer in an hour and not have it dependably losing my entire X session, forcing a ctrl+alt+super+F1 and i gotta restart lightdm everytime.
<msodrew> ^ thanks ahead of time for anyone willing to read that
<JeZxLee> anyone here running an nVidia GeForce GTX 970 4GB GDDR5 PCIexpress GPU on Xubuntu 16.04 - is it a good card?
<JeZxLee> kind of expensive, will wait til the price drops, but just wondering
<choki> why not going for 1070?
<Andrio> Because the ones with four digits are the older ones.
<bekks> Andrio: The 970 is from September 2014, the 1070 is from Mai 2016.
<bekks> *May
<JeZxLee> interested in playing Doom 4 when it's released on Linux Steam
<JeZxLee> bare minimum is 2GB, but 4GB is *highly* recommended by id Software
<rakin> my sound settings is missing. even if I click on 'sound settings' of the notification icon, nothing comes up. What gives?
<xubuntu79d> hi people
<xubuntu79d> anyone know how to install the printers app for printer instalation i maked an minimal installation and dont get the printers
<krytarik> !info system-config-printer-gnome | xubuntu79d
<ubottu> xubuntu79d: system-config-printer-gnome (source: system-config-printer): Printer configuration GUI. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.7+20160212-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 142 kB, installed size 1455 kB
<xubuntu79d> thansk ubottu
<pavlushka> thanks krytarik
<cognominal> how do I change the window manager to xfce
<cognominal> On another channel someone talked about a login mask. No idea what it is?
<cognominal> the login window ask me about my login name. That's it
<cognominal> apparently I did not try exit the session. So changing window manager is not a problem.
<cognominal> Now, how to get back the application started with their window layout from one session to another ?
#xubuntu 2017-06-12
<redblade7> sinewav: i woudlnt recommend alsamixer since pulseaudio is running the show
<sinewav> Oh right, forgot I was in xubuntu. Heh.
<redblade7> and alsamixer doesnt give the ability to mute certain programs
<redblade7> slackware?
<redblade7> i use xubuntu on my desktop and laptop, slackware on a vps and a headless dying 2007 computer running BOINC
<redblade7> slackware actually switched to pulseaudio this version
<redblade7> 14.2 runs on pulseaudio
<Taxicletter> Hi everybody!
<diogenes_> hi
<Taxicletter> I have an external USB SSD drive which I want to "check"
<Taxicletter> gparted crashes when I try to.
<Taxicletter> So I would like to try it using the terminal.
<diogenes_> Taxicletter, run in terminal: gksu gparted
<Taxicletter> I want to check the disk, because RuneAudio only sees a part of the folders.
<Taxicletter> I already tried sudo gparted :-) it said something about segmentation fault, core dumped.
<Taxicletter> I googled that, but didn't find an answer...
<diogenes_> <diogenes_> Taxicletter, run in terminal: gksu gparted
<Taxicletter> yes, i'm doing that. Second time now, the first time gparted quited (nothing in terminal, except "libparted : 3.2"
<Taxicletter> Second time, crashed again, nothing in terminal...
<Taxicletter> Without the disk connected, gparted runs OK
<Taxicletter> its FAT32 by the way, the disk
<diogenes_> Taxicletter, what you trying to do?
<Taxicletter> checking that disk? I don't what I could check, permissions, bad blocks, integrety?
<Taxicletter> Because RuneAudio (mpd player on my raspberry pi) only sees 6 of the 30 folders
<diogenes_> Taxicletter, try installing: gnome-disks
<Taxicletter> yes, I have that.
<Taxicletter> but the checking options are greyed out (those are for SMART I think?)
<diogenes_> Taxicletter, I'm afraid your storage is broken and needs to be formatted first.
<Taxicletter> I was afraid for that. I don't have enough free space on any device to copy everything TO and FROM :-)
<Taxicletter> I format it again to FAT32? Because I want to be able to read and write on it with MacOS (later, maybe)
<Taxicletter> I have to say, I like linux, Xubuntu, a lot, but I have trouble with USB drives all the time. Sometimes permissions, but a lot of time mysterious stuff, never clear what exactly. It's very sensitive to wrong disconnection it seems and no really good repairing software.
<diogenes_> Taxicletter, try this one: https://askubuntu.com/questions/147228/how-to-repair-a-corrupted-fat32-file-system
<Taxicletter> I will do that right away, thanks!
<Taxicletter> When I do "sudo dosfsck -t -a -w /dev/sdd"
<Taxicletter> It says "fsck.fat 3.0.28 (2015-05-16) - Logical sector size is zero."
<Taxicletter> I tried the next option "sudo dosfsck -t -a -w /dev/sdd" with the same answer...
<Taxicletter> If I do "dmesg|tail" I get different error messages.
<Taxicletter> 5 times: "Buffer I/O error on dev sdc1, logical block 625140355, async page read""
<Taxicletter> (with different blocks)
<diogenes_> all is indicating that it's broken
<Taxicletter> Yes, I'm googling the error messages and I'm afraid you're right. Thanks anyway
<diogenes_> yw
<xubuntu71w> hey there ! i'm looking for a way to change start Icon of whisker-menu with command line, any suggestion ?
<diogenes_> why commandline?
<xubuntu71w> for configuration script
<xubuntu71w> i've a script who's downloading theme icon...etc and set Panel config
<xubuntu71w> so when i'm installing a new Xubuntu i don't have to do it by hand
<xubuntu71w> you can see it here https://github.com/MonuMonuMonu/XFCE4Custom/blob/master/Xcfe_Install_online.sh
<xubuntu71w> i find a solution but it's not really a simple way...
<diogenes_> xubuntu71w, here are the locations for the whisker menu iscon: https://paste.opensuse.org/62895952
<diogenes_> I guess you canfigure out how to change it
<xubuntu71w> thank i'm going to check taht
<diogenes_> yw
<xubuntu71w> Oh that nice I don't have to copy a .rc file with the link you give me thank you a lot !
<diogenes_> xubuntu71w, you're welcome
<Neophraz> Anyone here using xubuntu for a mythtv server?
<BadWithComputers> Hi. I have a computer with broken uefi but I can't figure out how to boot the usb stick (formatted as mbr with both uefi and bios) as bios.
<BadWithComputers> Can I delete some files to force bios on the usb drive?
<Guido1> Hello, https://github.com/phw198/OutlookGoogleCalendarSync
<Guido1> Hello, Since the last time I used WiFi I had some crashes, boot repairs and updates. Now Xubuntu says that the WiFi adappter is not ready. It is a dual boot with Windows 10. How can I solve it?
<Guido1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24830584/
#xubuntu 2017-06-13
<nailyk> Hi. Am back with my smb shares problems. They disconnect then thunar timeout waiting for them. I need to sudo umount /the/share -f to get the computer responding again
<nailyk> what can I do to debug this? (My other computer with debian8 doesn't have this problem)
<nailyk> (xubuntu 16.04.2)
<finex> hi is
<finex> hi is xubuntu good for programming??
<bazhang> !ide | finex
<ubottu> finex: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<bazhang> sure it is
<finex> good thanks
<bazhang> np
<finex> waht is the mininum ghz requared??
<moetunes> finex:  https://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/requirements/
<tgm4883> Just came back to Xubuntu 17.04, is there a setting somewhere for auto screen rotation or do I need to hack together some scripts?
#xubuntu 2017-06-14
<tgm4883> I just hacked together some scripts for auto rotating the display and touchscreen
<rud0lf> i didn't nothing special in ubuntu and now space bar sometimes closes active window, without event prompt
<rud0lf> it also opens current selected file in thunar which i think wasn't the case before
<rud0lf> keyboard shortuct settings and windows manager settings are fine, no space bar there
<rud0lf> i've found out it works like "excecute/use active element"
<rud0lf> it didn't work like this before, it's quite annoying
<rud0lf> it looks like space bar silent crashes or kills app, there's no confirmation dialog
<tgm4883> Trying to switch another laptop from ubuntu-gnome to xubuntu 17.04 and I removed a bunch of stuff I shouldn't have apparently. Is there a way to reinstall all the xubuntu-desktop components? I tried "sudo apt install --reinstall --install-recommends --install-suggests xubuntu-desktop" and that didn't work
<diogenes_> tgm4883, what exactly doesn't work or has been broken?
<tgm4883> network-manager is gone, muliple display configuration is broken
<tgm4883> Those are the 2 major things I'm looking at currently
<diogenes_> tgm4883, go to settings > session and startup > applications autostart and look for network manager if it's checked to run on startup
<tgm4883> diogenes_: network-manager is legit gone. I was apt removing gnome stuff checking if it was removing any xubuntu stuff in the process, which it doesn't
<tgm4883> So I can add network-manager back in, I don't need network-manager-gnome correct?
<diogenes_> tgm4883, it's not gnome it's xfce4 metwork-manager
<diogenes_> tgm4883, run: nm-applet
<diogenes_> and see if anything you get
<tgm4883> Nope, not installed. Part of network-manager-gnome
<diogenes_> then install the whole package
<tgm4883> yea doing that now
<diogenes_> then reboot after
<tgm4883> diogenes_: ok, installed that, rebooted, NM is back. Multiple display config is still broken.
<tgm4883> Basically, all I can get is mirror working. Can't separate them out
<diogenes_> tgm4883, multiple displays settings I'm afraid is gone and you have to set them again
<tgm4883> I have no issue doing the work, it is just that I can not actually unmirror them
<diogenes_> I have very little experience with multiple monitors because I have never needed more than one so, can't help you with that issue.
<tgm4883> diogenes_: thanks for your help
<tgm4883> I'll keep messing with the multiple monitor stuff
<diogenes_> tgm4883, no problem yw
<diogenes_> tgm4883, you can read this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/multihead
<diogenes_> maybe it will help
<tgm4883> diogenes_: I just moved .local and .config rebooted and it's all working again. I'll have to do some setup, but that's no issue. Can you tell me what the default screensaver/lock screen is?
<diogenes_> tgm4883, to my mind it's xscreesaver
<diogenes_> look for .xscreensaver config folder
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> it's xscreensaver that I have installed
<diogenes_> yes, that is the screensaver
<stain> is a pentium 2.00 ghz good for xubuntu
<knome> does it support PAE?
<stain> i dont know
<xangua> A Pentium (what)?
<stain> Pentium(R) CPU P6100
<mrkramps> stain, it will do
<knome> how much memory do you have?
<stain> 4 gb
<knome> then you should be fine
<mrkramps> integraded intel gpu?
<knome> and you can always try the livecd first
<stain> yes
<mrkramps> kk, should be no issue then
<Unit193> According to https://ark.intel.com/products/50175/Intel-Pentium-Processor-P6100-3M-Cache-2_00-GHz, go 64bit.
<mrkramps> !!
<stain> im on 32 bit
<mrkramps> cpu supports 64 bit, use a 64 bit system
<stain> ok thanks
<stain> is xubuntu good for programming??
<David-A> stain: certainly yes
<stain> thank david you have been very usefull
<David-A> stain: almost all dev tools are available for almost all distros, so many other distros are also good for programming
<stain> thanks
<stain> bey
#xubuntu 2017-06-15
<napentathol> Hi, I am trying to boot from an xubuntu 16.04 live dvd
<napentathol> but nothing appears on my screen
<napentathol> I think it is that the live cd can't drive my graphics card (gtx1070)
<napentathol> and it is complicated by the fact that my bios doesn't seem to be able to drive my graphics card
<napentathol> so I can't diagnose any boot order problems
<napentathol> am I just boned here, do I have to buy a new mobo, or is there something I can do to the live cd that would allow it to drive the graphics card?
<moetunes> napentathol:  see if this helps https://askubuntu.com/questions/791439/trouble-installing-ubuntu-16-04-since-i-got-gtx-1070
<napentathol> thanks moetunes
<napentathol> I'm pretty dumb about all this, how do I install packages onto the live cd?
<moetunes> like you would in a normal install
<moetunes> they just aren't retained
<napentathol> I think I need to customize the live cd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<moetunes> tried the nomodeset kernel line at boot ?
<napentathol> I don't get any kind of a screen
<moetunes> that'd make it hard
<moetunes> the link I gave said they used the onboard graphics to do the install
<napentathol> My mobo doesn't have onboard graphics :(
<napentathol> Im thinking I might just bite the bullet and get a new mobo
<napentathol> this one is 4 years old and I kinda want a new processor anyways
<moetunes> luck
<napentathol> thanks for your help
<moetunes> cheers
<xubuntu78i> hi there!
<xubuntu78i> can you shed some light onto partitioning xubuntu with /, /root, /boot, /var and so on?
<cfhowlett> let xubuntu autopartition for best results
<xubuntu78i> I did, thx!
<xubuntu78i> anything else I need to consider after installation?
<cfhowlett> several, but partitioning ain't one of 'em
<cfhowlett> suggest you enable ufw firewall
<xubuntu78i> cool - :-) thx again.
<xubuntu78i> ufw is on my list; more fun as with ip-tables ;-)
<xubuntu78i> puppy has a nice "auto" FW, btw
<xubuntu78i> BB
<sempaksegar> how do i make my canon pixma mp280 printer/scanner work?
<snooweb> hello! is my ssd "bricked"?
<snooweb> is there a better channel to ask that?
<snooweb> could a oven be useful?
<genii> snooweb: If you suspect a hardware problem, maybe ask in ##hardware about ways to test it or confirm it's brickness
<snooweb> genii: thanks
<snooweb> i cannot send messages to ##hardware :(
<genii> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<genii> You likely need to be registered before being able to speak there.
<snooweb> genii: oh! :p thanks!
<nothos> Hey guys, I've just installed xubuntu 17.04 on my PC, and having a weird issue with me dual screens
<nothos> They're the wrong way round, but when I swap them over in Displays, the clicks seem to go to the wrong place
<nothos> As in clicking somewhere on the left screen will cause that click to occur on the right screen in the same place
<stain> what is so special whit xubuntu  from the ather linux distro
<stain> hi
<knome> 'lo
<David-A> hi again, stain!
<knome> bye!
<xubuntu51d> hello
<knome> 'lo
<xubuntu51d> xubuntu chat?
<knome> this is the xubuntu support channel, yes
<xubuntu51d> thanks:D
<xubuntu51d> XD
<xubuntu51d> stone que
<xubuntu51d> mozillafirefox (useing)
<xubuntu21d> XD
<knome> xubuntu21d, if you have a support question, please ask it, but don't fool around.
#xubuntu 2017-06-16
<xubuntu07w> hey
<xubuntu07w> trying to get 32bit xubuntu on a usb as boot
<gp5st_> does anyone have a way to get the terminal to be a different color scheme depending on the host you're logged into
<nailyk> gp5st_: I made this with my zsh prompt
<nailyk> like nailyk@host1 ~ % , nailyk@foobar ~ %
<nailyk> obviously if this chan don"t allow color it is a useles answer :p
<Unit193> nailyk: +cfnt, so it doesn't. :P
<gp5st_> nailyk, i do that too :) but when in something like my mysql shell it's easier to just have the whole color change instad of updating the prompt for every application. I ended up using Konsole since it felt like it was easier to switch profiles
<nailyk> gp5st_: oh cannot help you then. And sad for chan colors ;)
<nailyk> I have a problem with (x)ubuntu. My internal network card doesn't work.
<nailyk> It doesn't seems to show errors into dmesg &| syslog
<nailyk> Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation I211 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)
<nailyk> the link is 'flapping' constantly.
<nailyk> How can I debug this?
<gp5st_> nailyk, have you rulled out physical problems, aka loose cable on either end?
<gp5st_> or a bad cable
<nailyk> with my debian 8 dual boot I don't have problem at all
<nailyk> right now am with the xubuntu 16.04 with an usb rtl, for debug purposes
<nailyk> (was a test to check network-manager too)
<nailyk> the link is shown into "ip link" obviously.
<stain>  i have a problem im installing a terminal but the istall is blockt can you help me
<knome> maybe if you are more elaborate about your issue
#xubuntu 2017-06-17
<craigbass76> apt-get install xtightvncviewer -- I've done that, but does anyone know how to scale it? The box I'm vnc-ing into has WY bigger resolution than my client. I could have sworn I did this once...
<craigbass76> And when I say scale, I mean percentage
<craigbass76> tried scaling=75%, no love
<stain> is xubuntu good for heavy programm
<stain> ??
#xubuntu 2017-06-18
<xubuntu69i> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<xubuntu13i> hello )))
#xubuntu 2018-06-11
<lopta> What do Linux people use in place of tn3270 if they want to connect to an (emulated) IBM mainframe?
<Greg__> Kindness to all present! Although I have been using operating systems based on the Linux kernel for more than 15 years, but in the IRC channel for the first time for me.
<Greg__> A few days ago, I installed myself xubuntu 18.04 and despite my efforts to make this system with my 4k HiDPI screen, things do not go smoothly.
<Greg__> I managed to customize many things, but still can not find a solution as to how I can increase the size of the icons in the toolbars of some applications and for the desktop panel plugin "Windows button".
<Greg__> Thank you! It is a great joy for me to know that there are living people here! Many thanks!!! :)
<diogenes_> Greg__, normally the icons grow as you increase the size of the panel size
<Greg__> Yes I know but not in the case of a 4k screen resolution.
<Spass> Greg__, hello, according to this post it's not possible unfortunately https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=12177
<Greg__> Spass, It's terrible if it really is. But I think that there must be a solution. One of them, I see the replacement of all 24px badges with badges with a large size. But it's certainly a crutch that can hurt to hit elsewhere.
<alexandros_tab> good day, could someone tell what is the replacement for gksu in xubuntu 18.04? I was surprised it was not installed by default and was shock to discover that there was not an install candidate!
<diogenes_> alexandros_tab, try: pkexec <appliction>
<alexandros_tab> thanks diogenes_
<diogenes_> yw
<alexandros_tab> it that the official repalcement for gksu?
<diogenes_> not sure but so far there is no alternative
<alexandros_tab> diogenes_: thanks again for the information
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<bartmancometh> anyone have expereince using Drobo?
<bartmancometh> and had it mysteriously re-mount itself while they were away?
<bartmancometh> Hi, I am running xubuntu with a Drobo gen2 and am having issues with it literally unmounting then remounting
<bartmancometh> for example, i "mount /dev/sdb2/ /media/bart/Drobo"
<bartmancometh> then come back in a few hours and it is mounted on /dev/sde1 at /media/bart/Drobo1
<bartmancometh> I can't figure out why, or how to prevent it from doing this
<bartmancometh> I ran dmesg because I don't know where else to look and got this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8ztykSbDH4/
<bartmancometh> Any ideas on the issue or even where else I can look (logs I guess) would really be apprecaited
<spreeuw> check dmesg
<spreeuw> maybe its powersaving
<spreeuw> or some issue with the automounter
<bartmancometh> I took a look at dmesg and wasn't sure what to make of it, just posted on pastebin https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8ztykSbDH4/
<bartmancometh> any idea how I might determine if its the automounter or not? I don't *thinki* the drobo powersaving is an issue
<spreeuw> you could also explicitly handmount it
<spreeuw> it should never change then
<bartmancometh> or it hasn't been on a fedora box I had
<spreeuw> by UUID
<bartmancometh> sorry UUID?
<spreeuw> the volume that the drobo exports
<spreeuw> (is it over usb?)
<bartmancometh> yes, its via usb
<spreeuw> will have a unique identifier
<bartmancometh> how would i see what UUID it has?
<spreeuw> you can use that identifier instead of the device name
<spreeuw> which is subject to change
<bartmancometh> that would be perfect as its def changing
<bartmancometh> but I am not sure how to see what UUID my drobo is?
<spreeuw> I forgot the command
<bartmancometh> no worries will search it
<spreeuw> and then add a line in fstab to permanent ly mount it
<bartmancometh> that would be perfect, seems I look in the /dev/disk/by-uuid
<bartmancometh> thanks!!!!
<hoodedice> is there a way to lock applications or windows to a certain workspace?
#xubuntu 2018-06-12
<HUGO-HQL> Hi. I have problem with the following message "pwm-lpss invalid resource"
<HUGO-HQL> I can only enter error mode
<cerebrain> hi guys, I'm really new to Ubuntu-flavors and I want to migrate completely from w7
<cerebrain> so I'm looking for a good media player
<cerebrain> i was searching and found out that mpv is most recommended
<Unit193> mpv or vlc, or even the default of parole?
<cerebrain> searching more, I saw a nice one that it's based on libmpv
<cerebrain> it's called mpc-qt
<cerebrain> now, I'm trying to install it to see how well it does
<diogenes_> cerebrain, smplayer is one of the best
<cerebrain> thanks diogenes, I'll install it too
<cerebrain> want to try a couple that i'm interested in
<cerebrain> to decide then
<cerebrain> but well, the point is that
<cerebrain> mpc-qt guide tells me that I should have some libraries installed before I start the process
<diogenes_> cerebrain, install also smplayer skins which is a separate package and sometimes doesn't get installed by default
<cerebrain> so I went into packages.ubuntu
<cerebrain> and I'm trying to install some libraries but when I run the command on the terminal
<cerebrain> it says that it couldn't find the packages
<cerebrain> so my question is
<cerebrain> how can I know the proper package name of the library? since i'm pretty sure that's my mistake
<cerebrain> -this is one of the libraries i'm trying to install https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/qtcreator-
<diogenes_> cerebrain, mpc-qt is not present in the default repositories so it wouldn't be recommended to install it
<cerebrain> I have been reading some commentaries made on github about the project and, so far, it doesn't present a lot of problems
<diogenes_> if you using packages from github then you should learn a lot about compilling stuff
<cerebrain> no offense there, but by that logic I should keep old versions of my software because Ubuntu takes quite a while to add them to the default repositories
<cerebrain> I mean, qbittorrent on the repositories it's on 4.0.3 but 4.1.1 was released not so long ago (after 4.1.0 and 4.0.4)
<cerebrain> I'm trying so, could you give me some resources if possible? I'm genuinely interested in learning that :D
<diogenes_> cerebrain, there are two types of linux distros: stable and rolling, xubuntu is stable so you don't expect the newest bleeding edge software to run on a stable distro, you get only what's well tested and bug fixed so you can use it without any crashes or bugs, if you wanna use the absolutely newest versions of the software, you should pick a rolling or testing branch of linux distros but in that case you have to be ready
<diogenes_> to meet a lot of bugs, unstable work, crashes and headache and you have to be very experienced in order to debug and fix some of the bugs.
<cerebrain> you're right, diogenes_
<cerebrain> but, taking that aside for a moment
<cerebrain> could you help me with the libraries thing?
<diogenes_> provide the link to github page
<cerebrain> https://github.com/cmdrkotori/mpc-qt#prerequisites
<diogenes_> so which libraries you have troubles with?
<cerebrain> I haven't tried installing none of them except qtcreator, which can be found here https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/qtcreator
<cerebrain> I try to run the command sudo apt-get install qtcreator 4.5.2-3ubuntu2 (and many other combinatorios including "_", etc)
<cerebrain> I'm sure I'm writing it wrong, so my question is: how do I know the packages names?
<cerebrain> I tried with the brackets, without the brackets, including the [universe], without it too. But none of this works.
<diogenes_> cerebrain, to install all the libraries you run: sudo apt install qtcreator qt5-default libqt5x11extras5-dev qttools5-dev-tools libmpv-dev
<diogenes_> no need for any magic
<cerebrain> Quick question
<cerebrain> why it doesn't work with apt-get?
<cerebrain> I found that "problem" a couple of times
<cfhowlett> apt-get has been deprecated.  learn to use apt.  man apt will teach you the details
<diogenes_> because it was replaced with apt
<cerebrain> I just did an installation using apt-get like, yesterday
<cerebrain> guys, I'm sure it seems like i'm retarded and I'm sorry but, I'm trying to learn so... sorry for bothering that much
<cfhowlett> it's been deprecated.  over time, it will be completely disabled.  use apt.
<cfhowlett> and no one here thinks ill of you
<cerebrain> thank you, cfhowlett
<cerebrain> i'm looking for documentation on apt
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<cerebrain> so i catch up
<cfhowlett> terminal time:        man apt
<cerebrain> wow
<cerebrain> thx
<cerebrain> the terminal sure is powerful
<cfhowlett> don't forget!   with great power ...
<cerebrain> comes great responsability :-D
<cfhowlett> indeed.  everything the gui does can be accomplished on the terminal as well.
<cerebrain> i'll look documentation on using the terminal
<cerebrain> it seems interesting to be able to do everything from writing commands
<cerebrain> instead of clicking
<cfhowlett> you will certainly learn more from gettting some mastery of the termninal
<cfhowlett> cerebrain, as stated previously, change apt-get to apt         all other commands should still work, IIRC  https://files.fosswire.com/2008/04/ubunturef.pdf
<genii> PSA
<genii> !yahoo
<ubottu> Yahoo Messenger will be discontinued after July 17, 2018. You will no longer be able to add it to your accounts under Empathy, Telepathy, or other Instant Messaging applications. For more info, please see https://i.imgur.com/x9N0hyT.jpg
<pmjdebru1jn> :o
<knome> hmm.
<knome> that's one messenger i never used :P
<genii> Wrong URL. See this one instead https://help.yahoo.com/kb/messenger/SLN28776.html   ... factoid is already fixed now to right one
<genii> The picture is my friend's cat...
<knome> i though it was a bit funny to have that :P
<genii> heh
<genii> My cut and paste foo is fail today
#xubuntu 2018-06-13
<kryptxy> Hi all
<Spass> hello kryptxy
<dreamon> Thunar 1.8.0 is out there → https://andreldm.com/2018/06/06/thunar-1.8.0-release.html
<dreamon> is it possible to install on 18.04?
#xubuntu 2018-06-14
<DIRT> anyone know how to get broadcom drivers working with no internet? the live usb has the drivers but the broadcom drivers dont install
<well_laid_lawn> DIRT:  tried modprobing them ?
<well_laid_lawn> you may have the wrong module loading which will need blacklisting
<DIRT> havent tried modprobe.
<DIRT> when i look at lsmod i see brcmsmac listed
<DIRT> nope. it needs a firmware. instaling the debs off the usb drive doesnt work they just install the driver located elsewhere in the /
<DIRT> wich isnt on my install
<DIRT> downloaded a deb that had the firmware packaged works.
<DIRT> also what works is not connecting to the internet, telling the installer to install 3rd party packages, and that installs the broadcom driver.
<DIRT> if i connect to the internet 3rd party drivers dont work but could have been internet cutting out
<diogenes_> finally after so many years apt autoremove actually purges the old kernels
<xubuntu18i_fred> hello
<Spass> hello xubuntu18i_fred
<xubuntu18i_fred> i have a big prob
<xubuntu18i_fred> after an update from 16.04.3 to 18.04 nor keyboard nor mouse at login screen
<pmjdebru1jn> can you switch to a console using (Ctrl+Alt+F1) ?
<pmjdebru1jn> does the keyboard/mouse work when you boot 18.04 from a live-usb/cd?
<xubuntu18i_fred> nope, the keyboard is off (also the caps lock, numlock) and no mouse
<pmjdebru1jn> is there anything special with your keyboard/mouse? is it a laptop? are the keyboard/mouse connected via a usb hub, or directly to the system
<pmjdebru1jn> xubuntu18i_fred: does botting the older kernel from 16.04 via GRUB fix things?
<xubuntu18i_fred> yes everything is ok with a live usb, keyboard usb wired behind the tower
<xubuntu18i_fred> mouse logitech with unify key
<Spass> I'm on 18.04 using Catfish 1.4.4, is it possible to make Catfish remember its window size when closing? right now it always starts a little bit too small for my liking and I need to enlarge it
<Spass> if not, I would like to propose that feature for the future releases ( ping bluesabre )
<pmjdebru1jn> or maybe just a more sensitive default window size :)
<pmjdebru1jn> sensible
<Spass> another possibility - enable "advanced hidden top secret option" to ~/.config/catfish/catfish.rc
<Spass> like "window-width=1000" and "window-height=500"
<Spass> s/to/in/
<greuceanu> hello
<Spass> hello greuceanu
<greuceanu> how do i configure a file with filemanager ?
<greuceanu> dont have root acces
#xubuntu 2018-06-15
<xubuntu68w> Hello
<xubuntu68w> is someone there?
<xubuntu74i> H
<pmjdebru1jn> lo
<xubuntu74i> installing
<pmjdebru1jn> ok
<nomike> Hi!
<nomike> I've upgraded my (X)ubuntu 17.10 to 18.04 and now, I can't login to any Xfce4 or Xubuntu sessions. I get the Balou starter (the mouse) and after a couple of seconds it drops back to gdm. Any ideas of how to debug this?
<pmjdebru1jn> gdm?
<pmjdebru1jn> presumably you mean lightdm?
<nomike> or lightdm, whatever is uses nowadays.
<pmjdebru1jn> nomike: if you create a new user, do you still have the issue?
<pmjdebru1jn> as in, is it homedir related or not?
<nomike> yes, still have the same issue
<nomike> i was expecting some ".Xsession-errors" or similar named file to show up.
<diogenes_> nomike, you could try to edit: /usr/share/xsession/xubuntu.desktop and modify exec=xterm
<nomike> I managed to login this way. Will have a look at the console output of "startxfce4". It started up but there are lot's of errors. Some cache seems to be corrupt and stuff like that.
<nomike> Thx for now, this was a great help.
<diogenes_> nomike, you managed to login what way?
<nomike> I modified the session script to start xterm. And in xterm I executed "startxfce4 &".
<nomike> I have no clue yet why it worked like that, but I'm trying to find out.
<diogenes_> the xterm should have given you a hint what the error might be
<nomike> https://pastebin.com/T1RSphfd There are some errors about missing files in "/home/micpos/" resulting from temporarily renaming my user from "micpos" to "nomike" which could be ignored for now.
<FurretUber> How do I make the system aware a specific connection has limited data?
<FurretUber> I'm connecting to internet using USB Tethering but I would not like the OS/applications downloading updates while using it (unattended-upgrades)
<dogon> hello everyone can someone help me?
<ErichEickmeyer> Oh and...
<ErichEickmeyer> !ask | dogon
<ubottu> dogon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dogon> are you a trouble?
<dogon> please anyone can help meee
<ErichEickmeyer> No, I'm an Ubuntu Studio developer, just trying to point you in the right direction. :)
<dogon> you had tel me atall then
<ErichEickmeyer> That said, I don't know everything.
<dogon> you sad me xubuntu channel for my search
<dogon> here i am
<dogon> who are you?
<ErichEickmeyer> Yes, but someone here might know your issue. I'm just trying to point you in the right direction.
<dogon> who are you?
<dogon> who are you?
<dogon> whoareyou
<dogon> ubuntu studio'ya compiz kurdum ama yeniden başlattığımda devre dışı kalıyor. Bunu nasıl kalıcı yapabilirm?
<n-iCe> hi guys
<dogon> hello can you help me n-iCe
<n-iCe> would be the ligheweight the only option to move to xubuntu? talking about ubuntu of course.
<n-iCe> lightweight
<dogon> are you talking about my iisuue?
<xulubuntu> anyone having issues when trying to change the number of workspaces?
<n-iCe> what?
<diogenes_> n-iCe, no, it's not the only reason
<n-iCe> what others
<dogon> i just ask my issue
<dogon> are you talking about my issue?
<diogenes_> n-iCe, another reason it's the magic that xubuntu team put inside the distro and i'll tell you what i mean by this
<dogon> i am xfce atall
<n-iCe> diogenes_: ok
<diogenes_> n-iCe, i've had a brand new laptop to fix and to install an OS on it, brand new Asus
<n-iCe> ok
<dogon> i am asking again
<diogenes_> i've tried pretty much any distro available, ubuntu, mint, suse, solus, linux lite and many many many others and you know what? xubuntu was the only distro that booted and installed perfectly
<dogon> please help me
<diogenes_> others didn't even boot
<n-iCe> diogenes_: isn't weird? xubuntu is ubuntu based
<dogon> i am asking you about compiz and ubuntu studio
<dogon> not working
<n-iCe> no boot changes should be affected
<dogon> please someone help me
<diogenes_> n-iCe, weird but nevertheless if you got and xubuntu stick, you can to to the edge of the world and you know it will never let you down, it will  work on any pc
<ErichEickmeyer> We in the #ubuntustudio don't have the answer, so I'm hoping someone in here has an answer, so I pointed him here.
<dogon> are you talking with me can you hit warm
<diogenes_> go to*
<n-iCe> tried debian?
<n-iCe> people say is really stable
<ErichEickmeyer> !patience | dogon
<ubottu> dogon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<diogenes_> n-iCe, debian? for simple customers? hehe
<diogenes_> not an option
<n-iCe> I see
<n-iCe> Are you actually using xubuntu right now?
<diogenes_> of course
<n-iCe> Then gonna try it my friend, downloading right now.
<dogon> no i am using studio lightweight
<diogenes_> definitely the best choice
<n-iCe> 18.04, Bionic Beaver right
<diogenes_> yes, zero bugs, i'm looking to catch at least one :)
<diogenes_> dogon, we still didn't see or heard or read any issues you're facing.
<n-iCe> downloaded, gonna move it to my usb
<dogon> can you give me +
<dogon> for speak
<dogon> +
<xulubuntu> Hi all I have a problem trying to change the number of workspaces in xfwm4. I just cannot modify the number with the keyboard and when I click to the arrows with the mouse it runs crazy and the number changes like randomly until I have to kill the process, can you help me?
<n-iCe> dogon: you are speaking, say your actually problem dude.
<dogon> why dont you help me
<dogon> ?
<n-iCe> troll detected
<dogon> i am not troll your are wrong
<n-iCe> !kick dogon
<dogon> i have fresh installed ubuntustudio 18.04
<n-iCe> dogon: ok, and?
<ErichEickmeyer> n-iCe: He has an Xfce-compiz issue.
<dogon> i have to solve sreentaaring
<n-iCe> what issue
<dogon> and i installed compiz but
<n-iCe> dogon: did you reboot?
<n-iCe> you have any error messages?
<dogon> after rreboot compiz not working
<dogon> i am not troll
<n-iCe> check logs, and pastebin errors
<diogenes_> dogon, wait wait wait
<dogon> noot when bootin
<diogenes_> compiz is what is use too
<n-iCe> where are you from?
<dogon> i had installed about compiz all
<n-iCe> where are you from?
<diogenes_> dogon, run in terminal: compiz --replace
<dogon> turkey
<ErichEickmeyer> n-iCe: He asked the question in turkish, I already used !tr to redirect him.
<dogon> i had tryed but after reboot
<dogon> not working
<diogenes_> dogon, wait
<diogenes_> don't go that far
<n-iCe> intel? nvidia? give more details
<dogon> ohh yes finaly
<diogenes_> let's take one step at a time
<dogon> nvidia but opensource
<xulubuntu> ok, I don't want to be just in the middle of a discussion. I need help with this below, if anyone can help me please send me a private message ->
<xulubuntu> Hi all I have a problem trying to change the number of workspaces in xfwm4. I just cannot modify the number with the keyboard and when I click to the arrows with the mouse it runs crazy and the number changes like randomly until I have to kill the process, can you help me?
<dogon> you are paraoic
<diogenes_> !patience | xulubuntu
<ubottu> xulubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<n-iCe> dogon: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2374405
<n-iCe> is that your issue?
<n-iCe> ok, xubuntu is in my usb, BRB wish me luck!
<dogon> i am looking
<dogon> on thisi is not
<dogon> becoz i am using opensource driver this for nvidia driver
<diogenes_> dogon, does compiz work when you run: compiz --replace?
<dogon> yes
<dogon> i just want to fix after reboot
<dogon> but i dont know how
<diogenes_> ok now, how did you add compiz to run at startup?
<dogon> my settings gone after reboot
<diogenes_> ok open the terminal
<dogon> i couldnt
<diogenes_> what?
<dogon> generally it was automaticly
<dogon> okey
<dogon> yes opened
<diogenes_> did you open the terminal?
<dogon> yes
<diogenes_> run: cat ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> paste here the link you get in terminal
<dogon> i pasted
<diogenes_> dogon, what did you get in terminal?
<diogenes_> after running the command?
<dogon_> are you there?
<dogon_> diogenes_,
<diogenes_> dogon_, i asked you a question
<diogenes_> you didn't reply
<dogon_> terminal wasnt give me anything
<dogon_> i had pasted everything
<dogon_>  cat ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml | nc termbin.com 9999
<dogon_> http://termbin.com/lwhp
<dogon_> there is all
<diogenes_> you see. there is the link that i needed
<diogenes_> this one ===> http://termbin.com/lwhp
<dogon_> what doest is this mean?
<diogenes_> ok now run: cp /etc/xdg/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml
<diogenes_> just tell me when done
<dogon_> i think something missing
<dogon_> is have to be " / "
<dogon_> isnt it?
<diogenes_> did you run the command?
<dogon_> be coz it dont give me anything
<diogenes_> that's fine
<diogenes_> that means that command was executed with no errors
<diogenes_> ok now run: cat ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> and paste here the link
<dogon_> cp /etc/xdg/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml
<dogon_> it gives me this error
<dogon_> some missing
<diogenes_> dogon_, run the command i have given you above
<dogon_> okey
<diogenes_> dogon_, i've got 10 minutes only, so if we don't manage to set the things up then gule gule
<dogon_> i did
<n-iCe> Dammit
<n-iCe> diogenes_: I love you.
<diogenes_> n-iCe, :D
<n-iCe> Really, looks amazing, EVRYTHING is working.
<dogon_> i did it but terminal gives me nothing i am not liing
<diogenes_> n-iCe, toldya
<n-iCe> dammit
<n-iCe> first time trying it
<diogenes_> dogon_, paste here what you get in terminal
<n-iCe> are you always around diogenes_ ?
<dogon_> terminal nothing gives me
<dogon_> cat ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml | nc termbin.com 9999
<dogon_> thats all
<diogenes_> n-iCe, one hint in order to speed up the start and shutdown, disable cups from session and startup
<n-iCe> well, I use ssd, don't even notice any lag
<n-iCe> but sure will do, thanks diogenes_
<diogenes_> dogon_, no that's not all
<dogon_> i am trying again
<n-iCe> don't see cups
<n-iCe> I remember it is the print queue applet?
<diogenes_> dogon_, after you run the command you gonna get a link
<dogon_> cat ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> n-iCe, yes print queue
<n-iCe> done thanks
<diogenes_> yw
<diogenes_> dogon_, did you press enter?
<dogon_> this is link but what is this? i dont know
<dogon_> yes
<dogon_> i did
<diogenes_> after you pressed enter copy and paste here everything what you have in terminal
<diogenes_> starting with the first command to the last letter, sign
<dogon_> oo i didnt know you didnt tell me about this
<dogon_> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<dogon_> <channel name="xfce4-session" version="1.0">
<dogon_>   <property name="general" type="empty">
<dogon_>     <property name="FailsafeSessionName" type="string" value="Failsafe"/>
<dogon_>   </property>
<dogon_>   <property name="sessions" type="empty">
<diogenes_> omg, it will be tough
<diogenes_> dogon_, don't paste anything in here anymore\
<dogon_> </channel>
<dogon_> these are
<dogon_> channel giving error
<dogon_> "<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<dogon_> <channel name="xfce4-session" version="1.0">
<diogenes_> instead find my nickname in the list, right click on it
<dogon_>   <property name="general" type="empty">
<diogenes_> stoppppppppppp
<diogenes_> find my nickname in the list, right click on it and start a private chat
<diogenes_> write to me in private
<dogon_>   <property name="splash" type="empty">
<dogon_>     <property name="Engine" type="string" value=""/>
<dogon_>   </property>
<dogon_> </channel>
<dogon_> "
<dogon_> i stopped what should i do?
<n-iCe> oops
<n-iCe> he just flooded the channel
<diogenes_> yeah that's tough
<xulubuntu> Please, can you help me with this? I have a problem trying to change the number of workspaces in xfwm4. I just cannot modify the number with the keyboard and when I click to the arrows with the mouse it runs crazy and the number changes randomly until I have to kill the process. I've search on the forums and I don't find any answer.
<dogon_> i am not a developer you have tu understand
<dogon_> at last
<Specracer> join
<moregot> what is the best x enviorment for ubuntu_
<knome> let's think... which channel you are asking?
<moregot> oh ok.. sorry about that im jsut asking here if im right?
<moregot> or best for server hostiong
<knome> if you ask xubuntu, the channel for ubuntu with the xfce desktop, then the answer is very likely xfce...
<xangua> What's the best panel for xfce? :-P
<Unit193> tint2
<moregot> ok is that the X desktop that have slightly orange look?
<moregot> purple?
<knome> moregot, you seem a bit lost... what are you looking from your desktop environment? lightness? lots of features? wallpaper color?
<moregot> the theme of the envgiroment that looks good, i guess its xfce but with cool stuff light kde?
<moregot> nefver mind
<moregot> thanksd
<canary> i've got a stuck installer, looking for advice on what to do
<canary> can anyone help?
<well_laid_lawn> canary:  how is it stuck ?
<well_laid_lawn> what's happening ?
#xubuntu 2018-06-16
<Nei_> Olá! Alguém sabe como instalar os drives da HD6310 no xubuntu 16.04?
<dreamon> made a fat32 stick. I mounted with thunar. but I cannot write on it. on console it possible to write on it as normal user.
<dreamon> this must be a thunar bug → https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/1332623
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1332623 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "Thunar behaves inconsistently with USB flash drive FAT32 partitions" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dreamon> thought xubuntu user know this issue?
<diogenes_> dreamon, what is you close all the thunar windows and re-open it?
<dreamon> diogenes_, YES now it work. ;) strange .. do you know more about this?
<diogenes_> dreamon, for some reason, if you have the thunar opened and you do some operations like formatting of the drive, you need to close all thunar windows and re-open in order to write onto the device.
<dreamon> diogenes_, thunar 1.8.0 is out might be it solved there. do you know how to upgrade? Im on xubuntu 18.04
<dreamon> Thank you .. now I can handle it. but this behavior is only on fat32
<diogenes_> dreamon, with ntfs too but i don't consider this a problem, it doesn't bother me, it works on reopen so it's fine.
<dreamon> now, mw too
<dreamon> now, me too ;)
<Spass> dreamon, Thunar 1.8.0 is still only in the experimental PPA in 18.04, so it may cause some issues, it's still rather for testing purposes
<dreamon> Spass, Thanks..
<gch> Virtualbox not working :(
<cfhowlett> no details = no answers
<gch> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall virtualbox-dkms package and load the kernel module by executing  'modprobe vboxdrv'  as root.
<cfhowlett> and did you?
<gch> virtualbox-dkms is already the newest version (5.2.10-dfsg-6).
<cfhowlett> did you do sudo modprobe vboxdrv       ?
<gch> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'vboxdrv': Required key not available
<cfhowlett>   ah!  not familiar with that error message.
<gch> Shit
<cfhowlett> suggestions:  1. purge the reinstall virtualbox     2.  failing that, ask in the #vbox channel
<gch> This happenes both from install from Universe and from Vbox homepage .deb
<cfhowlett> what ubuntu version?
<gch> I even installed xubuntu-restricted-extras  to be sure
<gch> 18.04
<cfhowlett> nothing to do with kernel errors
<gch> Xubuntu
<cfhowlett> sudo apt dist-upgrade
<gch> OK, now i purge and install again
<gch> smae problem
<gch> *Same
<gch> I'm sure it did work on this computer earlier, but pherhaps I had another distro
<zentris> How do I disable the bluetooth statusicon in XFCE/Xubuntu, I have bluetooth disabled but that icon always reappears upon restart
<zentris> figured it out, removing blueman via apt-get remove
<n-iCe> hi
#xubuntu 2018-06-17
<learning-linux> xubuntu on VM
<learning-linux> yes i am using it on a VM right now
<learning-linux> XfceUbuntu should be the complete name :thinking:
<pmjdebruijn> ?
<pmjdebruijn> overly long names really generally don't help
<pmjdebruijn> so xubuntu is fine
<pmjdebruijn> but indeed xubuntu will work fine on most VMs
<learning-linux> well yeah
<pmjdebruijn> but that's true of most linux distros
<learning-linux> the old style can help a lot if you want to run it on a VM
<pmjdebruijn> the only thing that often doesn't work in VMs is 3D Accel, which slows down some desktops, but even then it's usually managable
<learning-linux> but linux noobs can think "oh Xubuntu has an old syle desktop so is very old as distro"
<pmjdebruijn> doubtful
<learning-linux> well lubuntu can work faster too
<pmjdebruijn> possibly, to each his own
<pmjdebruijn> at least for me xubuntu seems to  be the perfect middle ground
<learning-linux> yeah, is also very simple
<diogenes_> Hello guys, after installing Xubuntu 18.04 i encountered extremely low internet speed, it was literally couple B/s, not even KB/s, and it turns out the problem was systemd-resolved, even man systemd-resolved suggest that: "it is strongly recommended that local programs use the glibc NSS", so the issues was fixed by adding resolve to sswitch.conf. That's why i'd suggest that further releases to include this fix out of the
<diogenes_> box, otherwise other users might encounter the same issue.
<xubuntu09i> Supported computer some megacorp decides to release a patch that freezes the computer. Their solution buy a new computer. So clueless. Xubuntu just works! :)
<diogenes_> xubuntu always works
#xubuntu 2019-06-10
<ahi2> what directory are you in ?
<Thr0r> ok..
<xubuntu36w> (ah12) I am in the home directory
<ahi2> xubuntu36w: type xauth
<xubuntu36w> (ahi2) I am getting a message, timeout in locking authority file/home/castillo/.Xauthority
<ahi2> xubuntu36w:  do you have a .xauthority file now?  type ls -al
<xubuntu36w> (ah12) no I do not see that file listed.
<ahi2> type  sudo touch .Xauthority
<xubuntu36w> command not found
<ahi2> what command not found?
<Bashing-om> ahi2: There is no need of sudo ( nor desired ) if logged in on the VT at /home ?
<xubuntu36w> (ah12) .Xauthority command not found
<ahi2> Bashing-om:  right on
<Bashing-om> ahi2: Back to lurking :P
<ahi2> xubuntu36w:  touch .xauthority
<Bashing-om> ahi2: xubuntu36w .Xauthority ///upper case X .
<xubuntu36w> (ah12) it states cannot touch .xauthority Permisson denied
<ahi2> use sudo then   sudo touch ...
<xubuntu36w> (ah12) nothing happens when I press enter.
<Bashing-om> xubuntu36w: ahi2 Ouch ! who owns the /home directory then ? ls -al /home -
<ahi2> xubuntu36w: sudo touch .Xauthority     then    sudo chown castillo:castillo .Xauthority
<Bashing-om> ahi2: sudo in the /home directory ... ??
<ahi2> Bashing-om: xubuntu36w got a permission denied
<Bashing-om> ahi2: xubuntu36w Who owns /home ? Reference: "ls -al /home >> drwxr-xr-x 26 sysop sysop  4096 Jun  9 18:03 sysop" where I am 'sysop' .
<ahi2> you there xubuntu36w ?
<xubuntu36w> yes i am sorry. I am trying it now.
<xubuntu36w> (ah12) still the same thing. When i hit enter nothing changes.
<ahi2> thats ok
<ahi2> try what bashing-om says to do
<coconut> I cannot get %battery level to get chown in top panel. Is that a known bug for xubuntu 19.04? (using a vm under macos).
<xubuntu76w> is there any benefit using 127.0.0.53 and not and external dns server??
<diogenes_> 127.0.0.53 is slow as hell.
<xubuntu72w> 04hi everyone i play with my repositories and got it wrong caln somenoe give me the sources.list for xubuntu 19
<xubuntu72w> hi i need the offitials repo list for xubuntu 19.04
<diogenes_> xubuntu72w, https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<xubuntu72w> the link dont have verssion 19.04
<xubuntu72w> what should i do?
<diogenes_> do you have the installation media?
<xubuntu72w> nop
<xubuntu72w> by mistake i deleted my source.list
<xubuntu72w> just need someone sources.list to copy in to my
<xubuntu72w> wiht the ofitial repo like fresh install
<diogenes_> try the answer given here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1140461/ubuntu-19-04-incorrect-sources-list
<xubuntu72w> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1140461/ubuntu-19-04-incorrect-sources-list dont work either for me
<xubuntu72w> i have very slow conection
<xubuntu72w> finally made it thanks you all for taking the time to help. chears
<xubuntu78w> Hello I am unable to log into the desktop. It keeps looping back to the login screen.
<well_laid_lawn> you were having that issue yesterday weren't you ?
<xubuntu78w> Yes I was. It was never resolved. I was trying different solutions last night, but nothing worked.
<Bashing-om> xubuntu78w: Still on, awaiting who owns your /home . What shows ' ls -al /home ' ?
<xubuntu78w> I am not sure what you mean.
<Bashing-om> xubuntu78w: Pastebin '  ls -al /home ' . See where we go from there .. Last night was a question of you needing to do the bad thing of "sudo" in your own home .. NO no .
<Bashing-om> xubuntu78w: In terminal type ' ls -al /home | nc termbin.com 9999 '. The result is a URL back in the terminal, Pass that link back here.
#xubuntu 2019-06-11
<xubuntu00w> Hello Bashing-om, sorry for the delay. Lost power over here. Very bad thunderstorms.
<xubuntu00w> What was it you wanted me to type in again.
<xubuntu00w> Issue with loop login. Not letting me login to my desk top.
<Unit193> !xhangs
<ubottu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<Unit193> You can try that out.
<xubuntu00w> Hello (Unit193) it is telling me no such file or directory
<Bashing-om> xubuntu00w: In terminal type ' ls -al /home | nc termbin.com 9999 '.
<xubuntu00w> OK doing it now.
<Bashing-om> xubuntu00w: "The result is a URL back
<Bashing-om>                     in the terminal, Pass that link back here.
<xubuntu00w> Nothing is happens.
<Bashing-om> xubuntu00w: Check, check and verify that you ( copy and paste for best results ) exactly. My result: https://termbin.com/kjzv .
<xubuntu00w> It says https://termbin.com/kijw
<Bashing-om> xubuntu00w: ".ecryptfs" >> do you presently have the file system de-crypted ?
<xubuntu00w> Not that I am aware of.
<Bashing-om> xubuntu00w: Just as a poke and a hope terminal command: ' ls -al /home/castillo | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . And pass that URL back.
<xubuntu00w> "https://termbin.com/6zdv
<Bashing-om> !nick | xubuntu00w
<ubottu> xubuntu00w: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Bashing-om> xubuntu00w: Opps not the bot I expected .. What I wanted to direct your attention to is to use ,y nuck when addressing me . I am also inother cvhannels, If you do not kick I do not know.
<Unit193> > core, something took a dump.
<Bashing-om> Unit193: xubuntu00w: No telling what happened - for reference my result: https://termbin.com/unjx. Presently xubuntu00w I have no idea of what to recommend here. encryption -> stage left.
<HiDeHo> Hi again i am now wanting to add some simple options to the right-clcik menu in thunar. they are not showing unless i first open thunar as root
<HiDeHo> every time i open thunar without root all the options are blank like they are not saved
<brainwash> HiDeHo: custom actions? maybe something to do with permissions
<brainwash> check ~/.config/Thunar
<xubuntu16i> installing xubuntu on an os-free lenovo ideapad 330 ... nothing's broken yet!
<diogenes_> nice, i always had troubles with linux on lenovos machines.
<xubuntu56w> good morning, you brazil
<chaslinux> Does anyone know which file under ~/.config controls which media player is launched by default for each content type (music cd/dvd movie)?
<brainwash> chaslinux: mimeapps.list
<chaslinux> Thank you!
<chaslinux> Hmmn, the mimeapps.list isn't showing the media configuration we have (we changed from parole to vlc), must be taking it from something in /etc
<brainwash> /usr/share/xubuntu/applications/defaults.list
<brainwash> this one is provided by xubuntu
<brainwash> user changes go in ~/.config/mimeapps.list
<chaslinux> Thanks brainwash that helped me find what I was looking for, the file was ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/thunar-volman.xml
<NGRhodes> Lightlocker is rather broken, 19.04 has xfce4-screensaver, is there any chance it and xflock could be backported to 18.04 ?
<Soid> How do I create a live Linux USB with all the programs to repair PC
<Bashing-om> Soid: One does not - No media can be big enough to hold ALL the tools that are available, In such an instance of need, one downloads and installs the tool needed at that time.
<well_laid_lawn> doen't knoppix have everything in a live enironment?
<Soid> Bashing-om: do you know the mini window xp of hirens boot ?? something like that but with linux
<Soid> What I really want is to be able to create an iso with some distribution of linux that once contains a series of tools that I already have and can simply install it on a USB or DVD every time that kl...
<Bashing-om> Soid: Been ages and ages since I have booted Windows; linux foes have many means of repair: for instamce: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair .
<Soid> Bashing-om: I know him, but I earn my living installing S.O and this is something I do not do the same thing every time
<Soid> Bashing-om: So today cleaning my xubuntu I found Hirens boot and bootie on another computer and I like the amount of software you have to repair a PC from a mini window
<Soid> so I want to do the same but with a Linux ISO
<Bashing-om> Soid: I know of nothing in linux similar - perhaps others can advise the better.
<Soid> Bashing-om: there is no software that allows me to modify, install and / or add programs to any iso that I want?
<Soid> Bashing-om: Put in google I just found this https://ubunlog.com/cubic-iso-personalizada-ubuntu/ it's called Cubic I'll try it to see
#xubuntu 2019-06-12
<dorao> I'm running 19.04, and somewhat recently (month?), the wifi indicator in the notification area stop working.
<dorao> Wifi still works, however when right clicking the networking applet (up arrow/down arrow), it thinks networking is disabled
<friendlyGoat> hey i was wondering, how would i go about re-enabling my Boot Splash Screen?
<friendlyGoat> i dont want the text anymore, i just want the splash screen but i have no idea how to fix it
<Bashing-om> friendlyGoat: Did you edit the /etc/default/grub file to have "text" ?
<dorao> friendlyGoat: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<friendlyGoat> @dorao @Bashing-om i dont think so? my thing is set to quiet splash but i still only get the text boot up.
<friendlyGoat> im looking around for the text thing in my grub file
<Bashing-om> friendlyGoat: If you pastebin your grub file - friendly eyes can give better advise :)
<friendlyGoat> @Bashing-om, on it, i'll grab it real quick
<friendlyGoat> https://pastebin.com/JZTpDFMC
<Bashing-om> friendlyGoat: Edit to this  - GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash", remove the # and add "quiet splash". then run ' sudo update-grub ' to propogate the change, Always a good thing to make a backup of any file that you are goung to edit !
<friendlyGoat> thanks! i havent tested it yet but i found where i had to edit it
<Bashing-om> friendlyGoat: Good deal . Let us know how it goes .. best to make a backup prior to editing !
<friendlyGoat> thanks!
<HALPPLS> Ohai.
<friendlyGoat> hello, im still having trouble with my splash screen unfortunately. i fixed everything else i was struggling with but i cant get my boot screen to be the xubuntu logo anymore, just the same rolling text.
<friendlyGoat> also: whats the default values for printk? bit unrelated but i'd like to know
<friendlyGoat> @ me when you respond so i can see easily
#xubuntu 2019-06-13
<CrazyTux> hello
<CrazyTux> anyone here using xubuntu and mx linux?
<diogenes_> CrazyTux, yes.
<CrazyTux> diogenes_: hi
<CrazyTux> diogenes_: you use both of those distros?
<diogenes_> CrazyTux, for xubuntu ask your question here, for mx type in: /j #MX_Linux
<CrazyTux> what is the resource usage at startup on both of these distros?
<diogenes_> about the same.
<CrazyTux> which one has newer versions of packages?
<diogenes_> CrazyTux, depending on what packages.
<scootergrisen> I get a lot of error messages when applications crashes and stuff like that. How do i disable them?
<scootergrisen> They ask if i want to send a rapport
<M_aD> https://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-apport
<scootergrisen> Thanks. Seems i can use "sudo service apport stop" for temporary and /etc/default/apport for more
<xubuntu07w> Hello,  i have shadow around every windows except for browser (chromium and firefox). Does anyone know how tobring back the browsers shadows
<xubuntu07w> ?
<diogenes_> xubuntu07w, screenshot.
<xubuntu07w> hi diogenes, how do i send/add the screenshot to the chat?
<xubuntu07w> tried drag and drop but i deosn't seem to work
<xubuntu07w> https://ibb.co/1L3D0Rk
<M_aD> drag n drop has never been a option, it's IRC not a fb or skype messenger :D
<diogenes_> xubuntu07w, does firefox have shadows?
<diogenes_> oh you said it doesn't.
<xubuntu07w> no shodows for forefox either
<xubuntu07w> all the pther windows i've tried have shadows
<diogenes_> i guess you have to tweak the /home/username/.gtk2-0 config file (name might be slightly different) but i forgot how to configure it.
<diogenes_> xubuntu07w, here you can find some info: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GTK+
<xubuntu07w> thanks for the help diogenes
<xubuntu07w> i'm going to take a look
#xubuntu 2019-06-14
<xubuntu32i> I want to introduce myself.  I am learning xubuntu
<xubuntu16w> how to i change xubuntu to window
<xubuntu16w> how do i change xubuntu to windows10
<xubuntu16w> pls help me i dont know
<xubuntu16w> even i cant find disk setting in xubuntu
<scootergrisen> How come GNOME Software tells me that stuff like Xfce Power Manager is proprietary and not free?
<ahi2> scootergrisen: I've never seen that on xubuntu
<brainwash> shows "Free" here
<scootergrisen> hehe like the "'s around Free
<brainwash> you installed it from a PPA maybe?
<brainwash> that would be my guess
<scootergrisen> i use sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xubuntu-dev/staging
<scootergrisen> xfce4-power-manager.appdata.xml contains <project_license>GPL-2.0+</project_license>
<scootergrisen> So why would it not so free?
<brainwash> no clue
<xubuntu78w> Hello I need fixing tearing on my laptop it has an Intel graphics 3000. I Google and did everything. But when I reboot the computer it gets stuck before login and it shows a black screen
<xubuntu09w> so, how can I fix the screen tearing in the intel 3000?
#xubuntu 2019-06-15
<jonzen> can any1 tell me how to stop this stopjob timeout for 1 min30 sec on shutdown   thermal daeman stop job for user c2 1 min 30 sec   i have searched and read   tried watchdog  it worked 1 time    set the stsyemd.conf to 2 seconds    still takes 5 min for machine to shut down
<chaslinux> I know I can type hb.sh & to run a script and then disconnect from a server, but is there a way I can disconnect when I've already run the hb.sh script? Renice does priority.
<chaslinux> Oh maybe bg?
<xubuntu91w> Dear friends, I replaced windows' os to xubuntu's os on my laptop. I am not using dual boot. When installing xubuntu I used existing data partion from windows’ os as home in xubuntu’s os (I did not format this partition). When the installation completed, I could not see the existing data partition. These data is important to me, I am afraid if they are broken. What should I do ? I am a really newbie in linux.
<diogenes_> xubuntu91w, first of all you should have come here for the info before even doing that, second, your windows data partition is NTF formatted, linux cannot have a /home directory NTFS formatted, what you can do now, insert your installation media and boot live, find your windows data partition, mount it and back up your data, then re-install the system but with formatting the drive and choose ext4 for both / and /home.
<xubuntu91w> Oh I see. There are another problem on the installed xubuntu, the gui is too big not proposional to the laptop screen size. How should I do ?
<diogenes_> xubuntu91w, run this in terminal: lsblk -o NAME,FSTYPE,SIZE,MOUNTPOINT,LABEL | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> you gonna get a link in terminal as output, share that link in here.
<xubuntu91w> Okay I will try it at home, thanks in advance
<friendlyGoat> anyone know a bit about plymouth? for some reason i cant get my boot splash to show up on startup or shutdown. i just have the black screen and white text while booting but i'd prefer the nice Xubuntu logo i used to have.
<friendlyGoat> anyone on?
<xubuntu11w> good morning, I have a problem with xubuntu 18.04. it often happens that the system freezes and no longer responds to commands
<xubuntu11w> the mouse is locked and the keyboard is not responding
<diogenes_> xubuntu11w, pastebin: inxi -F
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ahi2> hmm fresh xubuntu install was missing xserver-xorg causing hang after resume from suspend or screen lock
<xubuntu02w> Hi everybody
<xubuntu02w> I can't connect to Xubuntu 18.04 rdp hosted in Hyper-V. it shows blank screen when connecting
<CrazyLikeAFox> The live dvd of 18.04.02LTS has gparted, right?
<GridCube> CrazyLikeAFox: all live cds should have gparted
<GridCube> it's part of the installer if i'm not mistaken
<CrazyLikeAFox> Well, my intent was to boot as live to partition up some drives, instal a finnicky os, then install xubuntu after
<xubuntu54w> Hi! This is the secind time i am trying to log in to my laptop that has xubuntu and suddenky it asks for password that i dont know. Is there a way to reset it? Thanks
<diogenes_> xubuntu54w, https://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<xubuntu54w> Thank you! I will sound suoer stupid now, but should i press shift before after xubuntu appears om thr screen?
<CrazyLikeAFox> Is /boot where grub grub is installed to by default?
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<xubuntu57i> how can i move my folder /home to another partition
<CrazyLikeAFox> installin 18.04.02 lts i386 on my old dell now that I have xp working and it's graphics sorted
<CrazyLikeAFox> I wonder how tricky graphics will be under xubuntu
<CrazyLikeAFox> AGP dual monitor card, 2x vga monitors with a native mode of 1280x1024 76Hz
<CrazyLikeAFox> Hey guys, can I do swap from a file in my /home sorta like windows?
<GridCube> probably
<GridCube> no idea how tho
<Unit193> Create a large file using dd and if=/dev/zero, then mkswap file;swapon file
<CrazyLikeAFox> OKay, that simplifies this
<CrazyLikeAFox> Thanks
#xubuntu 2019-06-16
<bodiccea> CrazyLikeAFox, Unit193's solution would likely not work is your home filesystem is btrfs.
<xubuntu41i> hod do i ensure that my webcam is installed properly during xubuntu installation
<gnrp> xubuntu41i: During installation?
<diogenes_> xubuntu41i, https://www.onlinemictest.com/webcam-test/
<gnrp> I mean, you can check whether it was recognized and everything, but "properly", for that you would have to use it actually
<xubuntu91i> HI
<xubuntu91i> everyone its connected?
<xubuntu40w> Hi, does anybody know if it's possible to use GSConnect on Xubuntu rather that KDE Connect?
<bluesabre> xubuntu40w: it is not. GSConnect requires gnome shell. Instead, I recommend indicator-kdeconnect which works well in xubuntu :)
<xubuntu40w> bluesabre: Thanks, yes I had been using indicator-kdeconnect, but I was an OS refresh and I wondered if I could use GSConnect instead of downloading the full required KDE stack to use indicator-kdeconnect. You saved me some at least. Cheers.
<twoelk> can somebody help with using xfburn to burn an iso to dvd?
<xubuntu28w> What is the best Xbuntu for a Dell V90 netbook it is Intel Atom.
<cousteau> does xubuntu 18.04 use Xorg, or Wayland?
<cousteau> Xorg, right?
<diogenes_> yes
<cousteau> ok thanks!
<brainwash> and so will 20.04
<xubuntu62w> !join
<xubuntu62w> Hi
<diogenes_> hi
<xubuntu62w> I'm sorry, I have one quiestion
<xubuntu62w> DId you know guys if there is a way to run Xubuntu on a Chromebook?
<xubuntu62w> I mean, it runs smoothly but I don't have sound
<xubuntu62w> and have no Idea of how to install those drivers
<diogenes_> xubuntu62w, see if you can install pavucontrol.
<xubuntu62w> I know there is GalliumOS Xubuntu base on, but I keep having some bugs with it
<xubuntu62w> that is why I want to try with a Xubuntu distribution
<xubuntu48i> hello
<xubuntu48i> i love xubuntu
<xubuntu48i> hi
<xubuntu48i> waiting for it to install...
<JeffFromOh> Hi. I'm trying to get Hibernate to work in Ubuntu Studio. I was recommended to ask here, because Studio, I was told, is based on Xubunty
<JeffFromOh> err, Xubuntu
<JeffFromOh> can't type sometimes lol
<JeffFromOh> When I go into Xfce Power Manager, under the system tab
<JeffFromOh> The option to hibernate is not available for the "close lid when unplugged"
<JeffFromOh> I found one problem, which I fixed - the swapfile was only 2G
<JeffFromOh> but this laptop has 16G of RAM
<JeffFromOh> so I found instructions to increase the swapfile size
<JeffFromOh> and free -m now shows 16G of swap space
<JeffFromOh> But hibernate still isn't available under the power manager
<JeffFromOh> Any suggestions?
#xubuntu 2020-06-08
<abtm_> I am trying to test my cluster of caching proxies and was looking for a large non-snap package (traditional apt managed package or metapackage) that is 20 to 30 mb.  The chaches already have wine and libreoffice. any suggestions on another largish package I can install from apt?
<well_laid_lawn> abtm_: maybe a web browser
<well_laid_lawn> or emmai client
<abtm_> chromium is a snap pkg
<abtm_> thunderbird is already installed
<Curly> https://itsfoss.com/use-snap-packages-ubuntu-16-04/
<abtm_> my intent is to test my caching cluster to ensure they can pull cached .deb backages from each other
<abtm_> and not go out to the internet again
<abtm_> which is why I need to find a large deb package and install it on 2 vms
<abtm_> a snap does not help me
<Curly> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=test+my+caching+cluster+to+ensure+they+can+pull+cached+.deb+backages+from+each+other&atb=v215-1&ia=qa
<abtm_> looks like it did not work
<abtm_> tried bluefish
<abtm_> firewall shows both installs going to the internet
<abtm_> so now I have more logs to pour over
<Curly> Which install do you want to run in the background while the other is going through the firewall?
<abtm_> basically I have set up 2 squid instances
<abtm_> on 2 VM hosts
<abtm_> they use identical conf files
<abtm_> and they are configured as cache_peer siblings
<abtm_> to ea otehr
<abtm_> same conf is used on both except the cache_peer line for the host is commented out
<abtm_> found a note that I needed to add an ICP_timeout
<abtm_> so I did
<abtm_> but I still get cache misses which sends the proxy out to the internet to download the package
<abtm_> the intent was to use sibling and ICP queries to find already downloaded .deb packages on the other cache and provide the client the package instead of going out to the internet for it
<Curly> Have you tried Port Forwarding to the client diverting the internet?
<abtm_> the VMs are using the proxies
<abtm_> 00proxy file in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<abtm_> the issue is that the proxies are not properly working together
<abtm_> as I identify options to tweak, I need to find more large packages to test with :)
<abtm_> I have an open question in #squid the problem is that they are not responding :)
<Curly> You mentioned that both have identical .conf files.
<abtm_> yep
<abtm_> except that the cache_peer sibling line for the server the proxy is running on is commented out
<abtm_> but all the other configs are the same
<abtm_> ea proxy works on its own
<abtm_> the problem is they dont work together :)
<abtm_> which means if I put them into an HA config I would be downloading all the content 2x
<abtm_> so I need to fix it :)
<Curly> It reminds me of a Broadcast where one must wait for the first data packet to finish.
<Curly> Why not set up a packet signal to tell the second instance to cease?
<abtm_> which is why I tried ICP_timeout
<abtm_> and I am not using multicast
<abtm_> I am not familiar with that....
<Curly> Instead of timeout, to just send the unwanted packet to a dump file.
<abtm_> but its not an unwanted packet
<abtm_> the way it is supposed to work is that if the proxy gets a request for a file that it does not have
<abtm_> it should now check with its peer server
<abtm_> if the peer has the file, it copies the file from the peer and provides it to the client
<abtm_> if the peer does not have it either, the cache goes to the source on the internet to download the file
<abtm_> the problem is that even though I know the peer has the file
<abtm_> the cache thinks it does not and goes to the internet
<abtm_> I read that if the query timeout is set too low, the cache does not wait for a response so I encreased it
<abtm_> still no dice
<Curly> I think your timeout idea is reasonable.
<abtm_> I set it to 7000 ms
<abtm_> still no dice
<abtm_> the two boxes are on the same wifi AP
<Curly> If you set your timeout, add an < if then don't send > signal.
<Curly> Something like that.
<abtm_> it is an option in the squid.conf
<abtm_> also, if I legitimately get a "I dont have it" I do want to go out to the internet to download it
<Curly> The client that does have it could tell the other client:  I have it. Let me send it to you instead.
<abtm_> thats what I am trying to get working :)
<Curly> Like a handshake between both clients.
<Curly> In other words both clients would handshake and tell each other the  timestamp of reciept of the wanted packet.
<abtm_> supposedly squid has that as a built in feature that I am trying to implement :)
<Curly> If the other client doesn't have that updated data, it can handshake and check the one that has it.
<abtm_> unless you know of something other than squid that can do it reliably :)
<Curly> That would be a lot of traffic too on your server.
<abtm_> basically the way its supposed to work is on query from the client act
<abtm_> :)
<Curly> What if you alternate between clients for the wanted data so just one would recieve the packet and tell the other client: I have it! Don't bother. Pretty much the same idea.
<abtm_> ideally yes
<abtm_> basically I am doing this for 2 reasons.
<abtm_> 1) learn a new technology
<Curly> It reminds me of an electronics device called a:  Comparator.
<abtm_> 2) set up HA cache for my home lab so that I limit bandwidth consumption
<abtm_> so squid works on a single instance
<Curly> Bandwidth is a major issue.
<abtm_> yes it is
<Curly> Is this a Home server?
<abtm_> yes
<abtm_> have a 25mb connection and a data cap
<Curly> I understand bandwidth. My server is a home server and periodically I have to set GoDaddy my new IP address. It is a pain, but a money saver for sure.
<Curly> Is your IP a Static or Dynamic?
<abtm_> dynamic
<Curly> Likewise here.
<abtm_> and this is a home lab
<abtm_> not present on the public internet
<abtm_> ie VMs for study
<Curly> I know the feeling. I am running pretty much the same idea.
<abtm_>  the VMs need to be kept up to date
<abtm_> down my list is learning ansible
<Curly> I am running:
<abtm_> but first I need the infrastructure in place
<Curly> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Curly> Description:	Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<Curly> Release:	18.04
<Curly> Codename:	bionic
<abtm_> I am running ubuntu 20.04 server (kvm)
<abtm_> opnsense vm firewalls
<abtm_> and xubuntu 20.04 clients
<abtm_> xubuntu because it has the lowest memory footprint ubuntu based gui
<Curly> The Id was  IUbuntu but this is XUbuntu. I spent too many hours to use another LTS version, however, there is not too much difference though.
<abtm_> I am still running an older laptop with lubuntu 16.04 as my personal machine
<abtm_> eventually when I have the lab infrastructure squared away I will upgrade it
<Curly> Are you using   Wine or VM
<Curly> I installed  VBox as well.
<abtm_> neither
<Curly> My next project is setting up a Paste Bin.
<abtm_> I am an MCSE who uses windows at work all day
<abtm_> so I do linux at home
<abtm_> and KVM
<abtm_> I have used virtualbox as well and its nice for some things
<Curly> I also am in the process of setting up an IRC Server. I have set up two servers a while ago.
<abtm_> but if I want to run with less overhead its kvm
<Curly> GUI uses overhead.
<abtm_> yep
<abtm_> hence ubuntu server and KVM
<abtm_> on my personal laptop xubuntu (minimal overhead)
<abtm_> and as close to same tech (kvm) as possible
<Curly> I chose GUI install for reasons of teaching students the basics. I have used non GUI also.
<abtm_> one annoyance I have with KVM is that virtualbox has a built in driver that permits bridging wifi nic
<abtm_> KVM does not support it
<Curly> Can you apt-get it?
<abtm_> vbox?
<Curly> KVM
<abtm_> absolutely
<Curly> KVM can be modified though.
<abtm_> https://linuxconfig.org/install-and-set-up-kvm-on-ubuntu-20-04-focal-fossa-linux
<Curly> Nice link. I bookmarked it.
<Curly> I hope I am not taking up too much of this channel.
<abtm_> that was the first one I found there are others as well
<Curly> I don't know the rules of this channel. Funny thing. I opened up a Terminal Emulator, typed in IRSSI   then:  /server irc.xubuntu.com   Found this channel.
<Curly> I didn't need a GUI for that. IRSSI is my favorite. I used to use  Pirch98 for Windows and still do. It is so ahead of it's time. Most people never heard of it.
<Curly> It is compatible with almost any Windows OS.
<Curly> I installed Xubuntu  on Windows with VBOX. Worked nice.
<abtm_> yes
<abtm_> virtualbox works well on windows
<abtm_> the problem is if you want to do virtualization on linux
<abtm_> you really need to get to the bare metal :)
<Curly> No GUI with VBOX.
<abtm_> there is gui with vbox
<abtm_> but if you are running linux in a vm on windows
<Curly> Sorry No GUI without in text mode.  :)
<abtm_> you are not running a vm IN linux :)
<abtm_> ah
<abtm_> try hexchat
<abtm_> gui IRC client
<abtm_> works well
<Curly> I am running Xubuntu with GUI. It does have VM though. I tried to install some Windows OS and there were a few glitches.
<DarkTrick> Japanese is not properly rendered within xfce4-terminal. What could be the cause?
<abtm_> xubuntu on hardware or in a VM?
<DarkTrick> I have ibus3 and JP language installed
<Curly> I have seen Hex Chat. Used it with a Terminal Web Browser. That was fun.
<Curly> Perhaps a font issue DarkTrick.
<DarkTrick> I can also not write Japanese. This could also be a font issue?
<DarkTrick> Curly, how would I fix this?
<Curly> Let me do a search.
<Curly> DarkTrick:     https://askubuntu.com/questions/427713/set-default-japanese-font#431448
<Curly> By the way guys I always use:  https://duckduckgo.com/
<Curly> Never use Google.
<Curly> Set your default for the latter.
<Curly> Google tracks you but Duckduckgo.com   never tracks you. It is faster than Google and and no Adds. <-------<
<Curly> Does this channel have a published log file?
<DarkTrick> Curly, is it strange, that /etc/share/fonts/truetype does not exist?
<Curly> Check your  version of Xubuntu and specify your search on Duckduckgo.com  and specify truetype fonts.
<Curly> At the bottom of the link I showed you, there are more instructions there. Your problem may be kernel specific.
<Curly> Not all kernels are the same.
<Curly> When first trying so many versions of Ubuntu, Kbuntu, Xubuntu, Debian, and more, I went crazy untill I made it a point that if you ask an Ubuntu question, you need to specify what kernel you are using and then sudo apt-get the correct installation. If your version doesn't have it then, search how to make the installation.
<Curly> Once the installation is made, you need to follow the instructions.
<Curly> Downloading doesn't mean that it is install the way you want. One must find out how to apply the installation.
<Curly> Make sure you install the correct repositories. Git Hub is a good location for many things.
<Curly> Before you install anything, make sure you:    sudo apt-get update
<Curly> Also:   sudo   apt-get upgrade  first.  Then update.
<Curly> If you need to know your version:   lsb_release -a      <------------<
<Curly> If you have an older version of Ubuntu and upgrade, it may ask you to reboot and then ask you if you want to keep your original settings? Yes! Otherwise your settings will be erased.
<Curly> For a laugh, type this in the Terminal:   sudo apt-get moo
<DarkTrick> Curly, thank you for you help. it should not be a font problem per-se
<DarkTrick> i just figured, that japanese output comming from a python script shows fine.
<Curly> Is it a matter of font size?
<DarkTrick> maybe it's a mount-option problem as in vsftp
<DarkTrick> https://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/103909/ftp-server-utf-8-characters-are-not-shown-neither-remote-nor-direct
<Curly> Are you using a modern LCD screen or a CRT? That does make a difference.
<DarkTrick> The problem is happing inside my VM. No problem on host. It should not be screen related.
<DarkTrick> I'm inside the gui
<Curly> I see. Now that you are explaining things, it opens up a different scenerio.
<Curly> Whenever I hear a question, I later get the details which almost answers the question.
<Curly> You may need to set the default fonts in the VM.
<Curly> The CRT I am using the lates Ubuntu's search for your monitor. My CRT, the fonts were so small it took me a week to find the Terminal commands to increase the fonts. That was something.
<Curly> I am sure there is an answer.
<Curly> What application are you using that the fonts are not what you want?
<Curly> In Xubuntu, on my Web Browser, if the font is too small, I just left Ctrl   &   right +   and the screen text gets larger. It is text registration or pixelation.
<Curly> It may not be the font, but a magnification issue.
<DarkTrick> Curly, it's just xfce4-terminal. But perhaps it's an ibus/input issue rather than a font one. I'll give it up for not. Somehow xubuntu must have configured itself erroneous during setup. So reinstalling a full system is probably the more reliable option.
<DarkTrick> Thank you for your help, though!
<Curly> You may have the same problem. Check  https://duckduckgo.com     and  type exactly what you posted. I can do a quick search and demonstrate.
<Curly> In one sentence give me the exact problem.
<Curly> By the way, I am in my Terminal and look up at the drop down boxes.
<Curly> File   Edit   View   Terminal  Tabs    Help
<Curly> Don't do anything drastic until you are sure.
<Curly> https://xfce.org/
<Curly> Reinstall the application first instead of the full system.
<geblina> Hi, I'm looking for a program to record internet radio, or sound that comes from a laptop
<azagaya> Hi! i think i managed to remove the password on login, but now i would need to remove it also on suspend and lock screen.. is it possible?
<azagaya> i already unchecked the "lock screen when suspend" on energy admnistration with no luck
<Curly> Geblina Greetings! What you may want to do for the Internet Radio is use a Streaming Audio Recorder. There are many ways to record from the internet without software such as using your sound card or headphone output and port it to a DVD or other types of recorders. Many people don't know or think of outputing the video of a computer to an external recorder. However, you may want to check this web site out:
<Curly>  https://itsfoss.com/record-streaming-audio/
<diogenes_> RoadRunner, ?
<alex_c> Good day is it possible to setup xubuntu through the installer. I tried to run the installer it only allowed me setup encrypted physical volumes. Am I missing something?
<Curly> Alex_c  <-------<  At what stage of the installation did you get for this situation?
<Curly> When installing Xubuntu, it asks: "Do you want to encrypt the volume in the event of theft, etc."
<Curly> Every installation is different for each kernel or distribution.
<Curly> If your Xubuntu installation is a home version, not encrypting would be the alternative. Unlike being in a huge Company or Corporation where anyone has access to the box.
<Curly> Make sure you have enough disk space and older Xubuntu versions are not present. Wipe the disk clean before installing. Usually Xubuntu will format and tell you it will wipe out what is on the Hard Drive.
<Curly> Encrypting could pose problems unless you are experienced. If you are new to Xubuntu, perhaps use the entire Disk to be sure.
<Curly> No partitions.
<Curly> Xubuntu will do the rest.
<cimbakahn> Is anyone around?
<cimbakahn> I fell asleep last night watching Starsky & Hutch on my laptop.  When i woke up this morning there was no sound.  What do i do?
<Curly> Cimbakahn, look at the top of your screen. You will see an icon that looks like a speaker. Click that and see if your problem is there. Otherwise laptops have a button at the top of the keyboard with an: up or down arrow. You said you fell asleep on the laptop, therefore, it must be the speaker key on your laptop if it has one.
<cimbakahn> I didn't fall asleep ON the laptop.  I fell asleep in bed.  The laptop is on a table next to the bed.
<Curly> Check the speaker icon on your screen.
<cimbakahn> I already checked all that stuff in there.
<Curly> It is difficult to say without more information.
<cimbakahn> I also tried sudo alsa force-reload
<cimbakahn> and amixer -q -D pulse sset Master toggle
<Curly> Have you rebooted the laptop?
<cimbakahn> Yes.
<cimbakahn> I restarted it.  And after a bit i shut it down completely.
<cimbakahn> I have no idea why something like this happened.  It seems so trivial.
<Curly> I agree.
<cimbakahn> The sound on this laptop was worked fine til i woke up this morning.
<Curly> Did you   apt-get upgrade   or   update ?   That could be an issue.
<cimbakahn> I could see if there are any updates i can get and come back.
<Curly> https://www.maketecheasier.com/fix-no-sound-issue-ubuntu/
<Curly> That link gives an excellent explanation.
<Curly> Upgrading or updating could change sound settings.
<cimbakahn> Ok.  I saved it.  I'll be back if i can't get it fixed.
<Curly> Take your time. :)   Good Luck.
<cimbakahn> Hello!  I'm back.
<cimbakahn> I did all the things on that page.
<Curly> Welcome back.
<cimbakahn> Still no sound.
<cimbakahn> Thank you!
<Curly> Are the speakers internal speakers or external?
<cimbakahn> I did all of these things:  sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get upgrade  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  sudo alsa force-reload  sudo apt remove --purge alsa-base pulseaudio  sudo apt install alsa-base pulseaudio  sudo alsa force-reload  Shut down and pushed the power button to turn on laptop.
<Curly> Is your laptop connected to a TV monitor with a HDTV cable?
<cimbakahn> The speakers are internal.
<cimbakahn> Built in.
<cimbakahn> No.
<Curly> OK.
<cimbakahn> I am still very much perplexed.
<Curly> In my mind I am trying to troubleshoot it from a IT viewpoint.
<Curly> Also.
<cimbakahn> Ok.
<Curly> In CISCO we call it:  Layer 1   Hardware first.
<cimbakahn> This same thing happened to an old laptop i had many years ago, and i was never able to get the sound working on that one.  External speakers would work on it though.
<cimbakahn> I have 2 sets of external speakers here still.
<Curly> Very good. Now your thinking of an actual example.
<Curly> I have heard some have removed the battery for about a minute and putting the battery back. It is a long shot, but in digital electronics, capacitors hold charges and the speakers are in the Physical Layer in troubleshooting.
<Curly> If your external speakers work, then it is a physical electronic issue.
<cimbakahn> I don't have a battery in this laptop.
<cimbakahn> I will go get them, and plug them in.
<Curly> Don't dare to change anything unless you make sure that it just may be something simple as a voltage issue.
<Curly> Also if you shut down the computer, unplug the power supply seeing you don't have a battery and let it sit for a few minutes so the capacitors can discharge. Some capacitors take longer.
<cimbakahn> The external speakers work great!
<Curly> Now we are getting somewhere. See how easy it is getting?
<cimbakahn> I want to get the internal ones working though.
<Curly> I understand but take into consideration what I am saying to you.
<Curly> I am an Engineer.
<cimbakahn> Ok.
<Curly> We now troubleshot that it is not Xubuntu. We troubleshot that the sound works.
<cimbakahn> So, i guess the next step would be to shut down the laptop, and take the power cord out, and wait like 10 minutes, then power it back up?
<Curly> The process of elimination leads us to either 1. The speaker wires are disconnected by virtue of the plug in socket or a wire got loose. Also if worse comes to worse, go into the Bios and look at your sound settings.
<Curly> 2. Going to a higher level, you would then check the digital switching by way of Xubuntu i.e. the drivers because whenever you apt-get update or upgrade, the audio drivers may have been modified.
<cimbakahn> I don't see why all this stuff would be necessary.  It's like the laptop, or OS shut off the volume by itself.
<Curly> All of this is part of troubleshooting.
<cimbakahn> So, i guess the next step would be to shut down the laptop, and take the power cord out, and wait like 10 minutes, then power it back up
<Curly> Never dismiss anything. Sometimes the problem is so simple it is staring you right in the face.
<cimbakahn> Ok.
<Curly> Did you open up the laptop?
<cimbakahn> I guess i'll be back after 10-11 minutes.
<Curly> OK I hope you can figure this out.
<Curly> Cimbakahn are you still there? If so:   https://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000725.htm
<cimbakahn> Hello!  I'm back.
<cimbakahn> No luck.
<Curly> Hello.
<cimbakahn> What to do next?
<Curly> https://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000725.htm
<Curly> That URL should give you a basic idea of what I was talking about.
<cimbakahn> Looks like that info is for Windows.
<Curly> I understand.
<Curly> It is a basic principle though.
<Curly> Software has switches that talk to the BIOS such as Drivers, etc.
<cimbakahn> Whatever happened, the laptop or the OS just turned off the volume by itself.
<Curly> Xubuntu does the same thing but of course much differently than Windows.
<Curly> Never rule out anything.
<Curly> By the way does both your laptops with sound issues use Xubuntu?
<cimbakahn> I wonder if i log out and then log in using the pure Xfce session if the speakers would work then?
<cimbakahn> Yes.
<Curly> Try it. What can you lose?
<Curly> I am trying to get you to think like a Technician.
<cimbakahn> That old laptop i was telling you about i just put in a box, and i haven't been using it for over a year.
<Curly> What OS on the one in the box?
<cimbakahn> Xubuntu
<Curly> Whether it is Ubuntu or Windows, hardware issues always come up.
<cimbakahn> BRB
<Curly> OK
<cimbakahn> I am in the pure Xfce session now.  No luck.
<Curly> I see.
<cimbakahn> Ugggghhhh!
<Curly> I have a thought, but this for sure would tell you about the speakers. If you removed the hard drive and put another working Xubuntu hard drive in to see if for sure that the posibility of Xubuntu drivers could be bad, that is another trick I do before taking drastic measures like replacing the speakers, etc.
<cimbakahn> I tend to think it is a software issue.
<Curly> You could take a new hard drive and create a < MIRROR IMAGE >  of your now system and reinstall without removing the hard drive. Keep the mirror image reinstall. If the same thing happens, i.e. no sound then it is definitely a hard ware problem.
<Curly> Use an external USB  Backup  Drive and  < MIRROR > the now Xubuntu image. Do you follow what I am suggesting?
<cimbakahn> My screen was black this morning when i woke up.  I moved the mouse and the normal screen appeared.
<Curly> Screen Saver.
<Curly> Did you watch the movie with Xubuntu?
<cimbakahn> I believe i uninstalled the screensaver several months ago.
<cimbakahn> Yes.
<Curly> When you apt-get update or upgrade, that may have again as above be the the reason.
<Curly> Never rule anything out.
<cimbakahn> Yes.  I did.
<Curly> You have a lot of amunition to work with now.
<Curly> Again, it could be the simplest thing, but, only you can find it out. I can only make suggestions. When I teach computer classes, I do this with all of my students.
<Curly> Make sure though you keep in mind the  distribution you are using and use that as a reference.
<Curly> I am sure there is a workaround.
<Curly> Again, creating an IMAGE of the disk and reinstall from scratch to prove that it is either the hardware or software.
<Curly> Do you know how to create an IMAGE of the Disk?
<cimbakahn> Yes.  I know how.
<Curly> OK.
<Curly> If the external speakers work, then, I would stick with that unless you really need internal speakers.
<cimbakahn> I hear you.
<Curly> Oh! One more thing.
<cimbakahn> I still want to get the internal ones working.
<cimbakahn> Yes!
#xubuntu 2020-06-09
<Curly> Try taking out the speakers and plug in a set of headphones in and out a few times because it could be the external output switch may be frozen or shorted.
<Curly> Listen to music while you are doing that.
<Curly> The external speaker jack may be broken off from the circuit board. I have seen that as well as the power socket usually has the same problems.
<Curly> Try wiggling the external speaker socket without the headphones listening to music to see if the socket may have broken away from the circuit board.
<Curly> Make sure the sound is up.
<Curly> If you hear an intermittency of sound with the internal speakers, then that is your problem.
<Curly> The computer may need to be opened to see if that speaker socket is unsoldered from the circuit board.
<cimbakahn> Have you heard of a program named Mumble?
<Curly> Unless you have done this before, take it to an expert. Believe me.
<Curly> I may have seen it. I can look it up.
<cimbakahn> It is a program that lets you speak to others VOCALLY.
<Curly> https://wiki.mumble.info/wiki/Installing_Mumble
<Curly> Have you used it?
<cimbakahn> I get it from my OS'es repo.
<cimbakahn> Lately when i've been using it sometimes the Mumble icon wouldn't show up in pavucontrol.
<Curly> Ok, So you think that that is the culprit?
<cimbakahn> So, when i start the program i press push to talk and say something right away, and then the icon always shows up in pavucontrol.
<Curly> You installed Mumble?
<cimbakahn> I have it installed right now.
<cimbakahn> I have my own channel.
<Curly> Explain please?
<cimbakahn> We are called Open Linux Community
<cimbakahn> I am the main admin for my Mumble channel.
<Curly> OK. I read as you were typing that Mumble is a Server.
<Curly> It is on many platforms.
<cimbakahn> Mumble is a program that allows you to speak to others VOCALLY, and there is also a chat box.
<Curly> Nice.
<cimbakahn> And you can do many other things with it too.
<Curly> I learned something new today. Thanks. :)
<cimbakahn> If i didn't have this sound problem we could try it together right now.
<cimbakahn> We could still chat using text on it though.
<Curly> That's cool. I installed on another server  Kiwiirc  Web Based Server & Client.
<Unit193> Mumble has pretty great audio quality too.
<abtm_> I recently replaced my windows load on my laptop with xubuntu 20.04
<cimbakahn> That sounds just like another irc client.
<abtm_> everything works flawlessly EXCEPT for the qualcomm bluetooth
<cimbakahn> You are dual booting?
<Unit193> Kiwi IRC is webchat, it's what webchat.freenode.net uses actually.
<Curly> It is not just a client. It is a Web html IRC interface to any IRC server.
<abtm_> it does not seem to support the headset profile so if I want to actually talk to someone on my computer I have to use a wired headset
<abtm_> which consumes quite a bit of ram
<abtm_> my computer is more stable when running an actual IRC client as opposed to the webchat :)
<cimbakahn> When i use Mumble, i just use the built in mic on my laptop.
<Curly> I see. That sounds almost like what your issue is now that you mentioned it. See how getting other minds on the matter helps. Hardware and software issues work together at times.
<abtm_> I am not dual booting
<abtm_> I replaced windows
<abtm_> still have the rescue usb I made if I need it
<abtm_> but...... I want to try to make this work
<cimbakahn> No.  I thiugh Curly is dual booting.
<cimbakahn> thiugh is thought
<abtm_> oh sorry
<Curly> Basically Mumble is a Daemon on top of your Xubuntu Server.
<cimbakahn> I just love Mumble for all the things it does.  And it does them very well too.
<Curly> I was interested in IRCDSeven and a few others. I have used the generic  IRCD server years ago.
<Unit193> Curly: Don't use -seven, it's meant specifically for freenode.  Use Charybdis instead.
<Curly> Years ago Chanserve was developed from Church for IRC.
<Unit193> !info charybdis
<ubottu> charybdis (source: charybdis): fast, scalable irc server. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.2-1 (focal), package size 589 kB, installed size 3687 kB
<Unit193> !info atheme-services
<ubottu> atheme-services (source: atheme-services): modular IRC services daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.2.9-3 (focal), package size 1009 kB, installed size 7322 kB
<Curly> My friends use Bahemoth IRC Daemon.
<cimbakahn> If i ever get this sound problem working, i will never forget the solution.
<Curly> Cimbakahn I am sure you will figure it out.
<cimbakahn> I don't know if it is connected or not but my extension on my chrome browser hasn't been working lately.
<Curly> These HELP channels are a good source of information.
<cimbakahn> It is an extension that is speech to text.
<Unit193> abtm_: Did you by chance scan through https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Bluetooth_headset#Troubleshooting and https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Troubleshooting ?
<Curly> Cimbakahn, now that you mentioned Mumble, I have a sneaky suspicion you just answered your question.
<cimbakahn> So, i click the button on it and talk, and it writes whatever i say.
<Curly> Voice Recognition. Nice.
<cimbakahn> I don't have anything bluetooth.
<Curly> Cimbakahn, how difficult would it be to uninstall Mumble and restore your system back to before to see if that is your problem?
<cimbakahn> Maybe my speech to text extension can't hear me.
<Curly> It may be possible that Mumble Drivers have taken over as the <  DEFAULT > drivers.
<cimbakahn> I got the crazy idea of going back to my last kernel.
<Curly> Upgrading to NEW is not always a good idea and yes your are correct Cimbakahn.
<abtm_> I think so
<abtm_> the problem is that the correct profile was not supported on the driver avail
<Curly> I helped you to troubleshoot the hardware issue but now that you mentioned Mumble, that puts a different light on the subject.
<Curly> This is why when people come here to ask questions, you really never know what the real situation is because the questions asked here doesn't fit the problem.
<Curly> Many times programmers presume that their drivers are better and when installed, the drivers take over the default drivers.
<Curly> Consequently, this problem could be repeated over and over and no-one can figure it out because the driver developers didn't disclose that their drivers are now the default drivers.
<Curly> Hence, the default drivers are gone and the programs that depend upon the default drivers now will not function properly.
<cimbakahn> See here:  https://imgur.com/a/eU4YCvp
<Curly> Abtm_  good to see you again. Also nice to meet you all. This is my second day here.
<cimbakahn> The first screenshot is what alsa looked like the last time i was there.
<cimbakahn> The second screenshot is that icon i was telling you about.  The Mumble one.
<cimbakahn> Sometimes that icon doesn't show up, so as soon as i activate Mumble i say something over and over, then it shows up.
<Curly> Is this your server Cimbakahn?
<Curly> I noticed the mouseovers worked. I thought it was a graphic.
<abtm_> and you as well
<abtm_> Curly
<abtm_> of course no progress on my squid cache issue
<Curly> It looks very handsome.
<abtm_> the #squid channel has had no one typing anything in over 24 hrs EXCEPT for me
<cimbakahn> Technically this is my server:  https://imgur.com/a/UOjBZJ2
<Curly> Very nice. I am very interested in it. How much bandwidth does it take?
<cimbakahn> It is low latency.  Hardly anything.
<Curly> That's good.
<cimbakahn> I have used Mumble for over 11 years.
<cimbakahn> I love lite applications.
<Curly> I like the word: latency. In Electronics, latency has to do with the time it takes for a signal to enter a circuit and leave.
<cimbakahn> But sometimes i have to pick one that is heavy like calibur.
<Curly> I can see why. 11 years.
<Curly> Stick with what works. Efficiency is key.
<cimbakahn> I like discord, but it is too heavy.
<cimbakahn> I have a channel on discord as well, but i stick with Mumble.
<Curly> Does Mumble have email i.e. local server email or messages?
<Curly> Use a separate server for each application and just simply link it all together.
<cimbakahn> You can send links and pictures using Mumble.
<cimbakahn> You can also set up a picture and a comment for yourself.
<cimbakahn> For my email i use zoho.com
<cimbakahn> You can text chat and speak VOCALLY with Mumble.
<Curly> I suppose you can change the interface to your liking.
<cimbakahn> Yes.  I can change the skins on it.  And there is a site out there that lets you create your own skin.
<Curly> If you text chat, the client would need to connect to Windows boxes I suppose.
<cimbakahn> I don't understand Windows boxes?
<Curly> Well, text messaging as you mentioned.
<cimbakahn> I do not have Windows on here.  I do not believe in dual booting.  Just 1 Linux OS for me.
<Unit193> Murmur is the server aspect of mumble, mumble client runs on Windows, so those users would be able to connect to the server as well.
<Curly> So the text messages would be on your server?
<cimbakahn> Mumble is cross platform.  You can use it on Linux, Windows, Android, and MAC.
<Curly> Murmur I see. The problem I see is that between Windows platform and Linux based platforms, people would have to know about it which poses a problem.
<Unit193> Curly: It's mainly a voice platform, no text is stored.
<cimbakahn> It is private.  Mumble is nothing like Skype.
<Curly> I was commenting on text messaging,
<cimbakahn> I hate Skype.
<Curly> Scrap!!  :)
<cimbakahn> They record everything you say, and everything you type.
<Curly> That's no good. Scype is in my estimation, a database gathering none of your business mining.
<Curly> Almost like using Google. I abandoned Google. They track you.  Duckduckgo.com doesn't track and is much faster.
<cimbakahn> No.  Text is not stored, because when i disconnect from Mumble i loose all the previous conversation.
<Curly> That is a good thing. Caching all of that would be rediculous.
<cimbakahn> That is unless i copy and paste it into leafpad, and save it.
<Curly> If it is something worth copying for your recollection.
<cimbakahn> Which i have to do from time to time to save the links that Siva sends me.
<cimbakahn> I only save it long enough to check out the web sites he sent me then i delete it.
<Curly> I must say, that, I am glad I happened upon this irc channel. My first time.
<cimbakahn> Really!
<Curly> Yes. Never have been here before.
<Curly> I am right now on other private IRC servers.
<cimbakahn> Oh!
<Curly> A good friend of 25 years on IRC  Phadthai
<Curly> My first time on Linux was Red Hat 6     hehe
<cimbakahn> Nice!
<cimbakahn> I feel sorry for you!
<Curly> I started out on IRC with Netscape Navigator.
<Curly> That was a long time ago.
<Curly> AOHell
<Curly> Then I used Windows 95  Pirch98  IRC client/server.
<Curly> That was and still is a fantastic IRC client. Works on all Windows platforms.
<Curly> Linux has come a long way.
<cimbakahn> I remember Windows 3.1
<Curly> That was around 1993.
<cimbakahn> I like Windows 95, because i could play some of my old games on it.
<Curly> My first computer was a:  VIC-20   :)
<cimbakahn> You are correct about Linux comming a long way.
<cimbakahn> I think the best Windows OS was 7
<Curly> Linux and Ubuntu or Xubunt are all UNICES.
<cimbakahn> With exception of the bad updates i got frequently with it.
<Curly> Windows 7 is actually Windows 10
<Unit193> ...It's really not.
<Curly> Windows has stopped all Windows OS. Windows 10 is free if you have Windows 7.
<Curly> Windows is now concentrating on Apps now and not the operating system.
<cimbakahn> I don't know how you can say that, because it doesn't come with that horrific metro screen on it.
<Curly> I understand but the reading at Windows Microsoft says that the OS is not being updated. If that is a lie, then?
<cimbakahn> Windows 7 is at its end of life.  There is no more updates for it.
<Curly> I have a friend on the other server I am on who is a Microsoft programmer. We speak all of the time. He is part of the Edge Team.
<cimbakahn> So, if you want to continue on your computer you have to get another OS.
<Curly> Also Xp Pro is not being supported anymore. There have been a few secret updates though.
<Curly> Service pack 3 was the end of XP.
<cimbakahn> Correct about the Xp Pro!
<Curly> I think XP pro is a great OS for the older machines 32 bit.
<Curly> All of Windows updates is for 64 bit machines mostly.
<Curly> It's about time too.
<cimbakahn> My very favorite OS is Black Lab Linux Lxde.
<Curly> I am waiting for 128 bit to flood the market. :)
<cimbakahn> Unfortunately they don't make it any more.
<Curly> I use LXDE on VBox. It works great and is a lightweight kernel.
<Curly> IRC client is  Ice Weasel.
<cimbakahn> What do you think about me going back to my last kernel?
<Curly> Well, again, if you create an image file of your now kernel, then try it. No harm. As you said, you will never forget how you solved this problem. :)
<Curly> Also you may be able to resurrect your other laptop.
<Curly> The only problem with 128 bit machines if and when they flood the market, programmers will have to update all of their software. That is monumental.
<cimbakahn> Cool!  I will try it, but later.  I have things to do on this machine now.
<Curly> 64 bit will be here for a while.
<Curly> At least you have an idea now whereas earlier you were wondering what.
<cimbakahn> Well.  In between 32, and 64 bit i think there is more software for 32 bit.
<Curly> True.
<cimbakahn> Eventually that will change too.
<Curly> It will take a while for the 32 bit stuff to catch up, let alone 128 bit.
<Curly> If you know machine language, then, that is fast.
<Curly> Do you remember  GWBASIC  on the old Windows  DOS  OS.
<Curly> ASCII graphics. hehe
<cimbakahn> I just know a little bit of DOS, and html, and lua
<Curly> DOS is interesting.
<cimbakahn> Siva really likes DOS.
<Curly> It reminds me of Linux in many ways because of the root and trees and sub-directories.
<cimbakahn> He likes playing DOS games.
<Curly> I had an old WANG computer. It has a dual operating system. WANG & Windows DOS.
<Curly> I remember having an old:  Corona  Desktop. That was fun. It looked like a suitcase. It had a built in amber screen.
<Curly> It was a DOS machine as well.
<Curly> DOS is a great way to understand Linux because of the root tree and directories.
<Curly> In GUI language, a directory is a Folder.
<cimbakahn> Sorry!
<cimbakahn> I am still here.
<Curly> Your sorry you are here?   :)
<cimbakahn> My cat Sky wants me to put something in the bowls.  BRB!
<Curly> It is nice to find out about Mumble.
<Curly> How many users can Mumble handle before server load.
<Curly> I guess the audio bandwidth is narrow.
<Curly> The audo spectrum is from 20 Hz to 20,000 Hz.
<Curly> Which is a broadband of frequencies.
<Curly> Telephone has a narrow-band of frequencies.
<cimbakahn> I'm back!
<Curly> I would think that that FM  Frequency Modulation would be used but now there is: Spread-Spectrum Technology.
<Curly> Cimbakahn, as you mentioned Mumble has a low latency.
<cimbakahn> We could still try Mumble together if you want.  There is still a text box in it.
<Curly> Which in my Language as a Communications' Expert, using narrow frequencies.
<cimbakahn> My server has 50 seats.
<Curly> Not this moment. However, I will soon.
<cimbakahn> I know of someone that had 9,999
<Curly> I will take the toilet seat.
<cimbakahn> That is watoo many seats.
<Curly> Lol
<cimbakahn> I'm not sure if i'll ever use my 50.
<cimbakahn> HA!HA!
<Curly> It may be that that server is divided into different servers or lots of CPU power.
<cimbakahn> What distro are you using now?
<Curly> 50 conversations at one time is interesting. What is the quota of seats?
<Curly> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Curly> Description:	Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<Curly> Release:	18.04
<Curly> Codename:	bionic
<Curly> I chose LTS because of its' support.  Long Term Service.
<cimbakahn> Well.  Here is the info you need to connect to my server when you're ready:
<cimbakahn> Click on server/connect/add new & put in this info:
<cimbakahn> LABEL: OLC / ADDRESS: mumble-us.cleanvoice.ru / PORT: 42874 / USER NAME (Just use the name you use here) Then click OK.  Then YES to accept the certificate.  When you get used to Mumble you'll wonder how you ever lived without it.  It does so much!
<cimbakahn> What do you mean quota of seats?
<Curly> What is the maximum of seats? You mentioned 50.
<cimbakahn> I don't know what the maximum is.  I just know i have 50, and i've seen another server with 9.999
<cimbakahn> Even at my 50, you know 50 people can't talk at once.
<cimbakahn> They'd be jumping on top one another.
<cimbakahn> I just get my Mumble from my OS'es repo.  I don't bother with PPA's anymore to use it.
<Curly> I think I misunderstood you. Is your Mumble server just one channel with 50 members or 50 different channels? Do you follow me/
<Curly> ?
<Curly> In other words 50 people can talk all at once on one channel?
<abtm_> btw Curly just an fyi 20.04 is also an LTS release
<abtm_> ubuntu is on a 2 yr LTS cadence
<Curly> Nice.
<cimbakahn> I thought LTS stands for Long Term Support?
<Curly> Yes it does. I did mention support.
<abtm_> 3 years for desktop version and 5 years for server (core)
<Curly> I believe I did install 2.04. I had a problem with Apache2 and the firewall.
<cimbakahn> My Mumble server is 1 channel that can accept 50 people.
<Curly> 20.04 has some new .conf files for Apache2 which is crazy and the commands were unusual.
<Curly> There are about 5 .conf files with 20.04 wich is perplexing. The command prompt language is not like the version I am using right now.
<cimbakahn> I wish i had 20.04 with a Lxde!
<abtm_> what commands are different?
<Curly> I suppose you could make it happen.
<abtm_> also why do you prefer apache
<Curly> That would take a lot of programming.
<abtm_> there are other alternatives such as lighttpd and ngix
<Curly> I could use NGINX too.
<abtm_> I thought that is lubuntu a different flavor
<Curly> NGINX is a by-product of Apache2.
<cimbakahn> Or i could do what i did to Bodhi before.
<Curly> It is pronounced:  Engine X
<cimbakahn> I installed Lxde on it, then logged out, then logged in using the new Lxde, and cannibalized Bodhi.
<cimbakahn> HA!HA!HA!HA!
<cimbakahn> Boy!  That sucker was lightning fast!
<abtm_> I switched from lubuntu to xubuntu because I prefer the newer version of xfce better
<Curly> Try that with:  picoBSD   hehe
<Curly> picoBSD is a bootable BSD kernel  on a floppy disk.    hehe
<cimbakahn> Unfortunately Lubuntu doesn't come with Lxde anymore.
<abtm_> hrm
<Curly> You can install the LXDE GUI and work with it.
<cimbakahn> I know what they should of done instead of forcing cute down everyones throat.
<Curly> I think they call them:  microkernels.
<cimbakahn> They should give you a choice at install.  To install Lxde or Cute.
<Curly> Suggest it to the programmers. They just may.
<Curly> They probably already have one.
<cimbakahn> I don't know if they will even listen to me.  They just seem to want to force things on people.  Getting as bad as Microsoft.
<Curly> Here is how to install LXDE on Ubuntu:    https://linoxide.com/linux-how-to/how-install-gui-ubuntu-server-guide/
<cimbakahn> As to BSD.  The best one i've ever seen was GhostBSD Mate.
<Curly> BSD is by far the closet to UNIX than any kernel out there outside of Debian.
<cimbakahn> If ubuntu derivitives piss me off enough, i'll just go to Manjaro Lxde.
<Curly> Check out the link I just posted.
<Curly> LXDE is there.
<cimbakahn> The only reason i didn't stick with GhostBSD was because i felt like i was stranded on an island with no way to get supplies.
<cimbakahn> Not enough packages for me.
<cimbakahn> I have it up in my browser right now.
<Curly> Debian does not use apt-get when I used it. Apt-get is by far the answer to any Linux user. I used to like the RPM  Package Manager, but apt-get is a lot more desirable.
<cimbakahn> Looks interesting.
<Curly> All of the repositories with apt-get is excellent and for the most part trustworthy.
<cimbakahn> alot of people now are just using apt.  I still use apt-get.
<Curly> Apt is pretty much the same.  Like   wget is still used with most versions.
<cimbakahn> I typed this into google ----> can Mumble Drivers take over as the DEFAULT drivers
<Curly> Don't use Google.   Use:   https://duckduckgo.com
<Curly> Make that your default search engine.
<Curly> Make duckduckgo your default search ingine in Mozilla.
<cimbakahn> https://duckduckgo.com doesn't have enough info for me.
<Curly> Of course it does.
<cimbakahn> I will not use Firefox.
<Curly> You just need to know how to search with it.
<Curly> Use Firefox and set the default  < Search Engine > to https://duckduckgo.com
<Curly> It is that simple.
<Curly> It is faster, and you will never be tracked.
<cimbakahn> George Soros basically owns Firefox now.  The Firefox we used to know has been altered too much.
<Curly> Like  Netscape Navigator was the first browser I used.
<Curly> Netscape Navigator is now Firefox.
<cimbakahn> Still, the principals that Firefox was founded on no longer exist.
<Curly> Netscape had a big lawsuit years ago with Microsoft Internet Explorer. Internet Explorer is part of the operating system. Netscape Navigator was a standalone browser.
<cimbakahn> I remember that.  I couldn't get rid of that damn IE, so i could save the space for something else.
<Curly> By the way, everytime you use Internet Explorer now known as Edge keeps track of Firefox. To prove this, use CCleaner which is a free software to clean up Windows and you will always see Explorer as a resident leech of Microsoft.
<cimbakahn> Then those damn cyber programs that took up around 10 GB of space!
<Curly> Also with I.E. it keeps cookies and other hidden files in which I found all of them and had a program to delete them all.
<cimbakahn> I use to use ccleaner when i was on Windows.
<Curly> Here is what I.E. did in the background. It put cookies and tracked you everywhere you went and if you deleted the cache files, Microsoft refused to let them go so they gave the file a name and < inverted the text > to white so the file looked white but the fonts were white so you would think that the file was empty. If you inverted the fonts you would see all of the places you visited. That was the file
<Curly> you deleted.
<Curly> I bet you never thought of that. :)
<Curly> What is nice is to use:  HEX Editors. Also reverse engineering was fun.
<cimbakahn> Super cool!
<Curly> You must think I am a hacker or something.
<Curly> By the way, for a living I am a Forensic Data Recovery Expert.
<Curly> I have other degrees. What do you do for a living?
<cimbakahn> No.  Just someone that likes to get things done, and enjoy their computer.
<Curly> Computer is a lot of fun and I like the challenge.
<cimbakahn> Nothing anymore.
<Curly> I will not quit untill I find the answer.
<Curly> What did you do for a living?
<cimbakahn> My latest and greatest career was as an Archaeologist.
<Curly> I love Archaeology. You spelled the word correctly.
<cimbakahn> I have done so much more in life though.
<Curly> I watch the History and Discovery and the Archaeologist.
<Curly> Never think less of yourself though.
<Curly> Not all can have the privilege of going to school for 45 years.
<cimbakahn> Siva just came on in Mumble.
<cimbakahn> I said; Can't do anything about it.  I don't have sound.
<cimbakahn> I am a student of life, and love learning.
<Curly> By the way you would like to meet my friend from Canada Phadthai and Lucca. Very intelligent people.
<thaweater> hello guys im getting error
<thaweater> startx isn't working
<thaweater> ill post log just a sec
<cimbakahn> Hello!\
<Curly> Thaweater anytime you get an error, stop before you do anything and ask yourself, did I change anything before this error?
<Curly> Did I modify something?
<thaweater> Curly, i install new system. then when  it comes to reboot it shows cli interface
<thaweater> the installation goes fine. i type startx then get this error:
<thaweater> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9FSvdkNZJb/
<Curly> https://linoxide.com/linux-how-to/how-install-gui-ubuntu-server-guide/
<Curly> [  2069.265] (EE) systemd-logind: TakeControl failed: Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.38" (uid=1000 pid=2813 comm="/usr/lib/xorg/Xorg -nolisten tcp :0 -auth /tmp/ser") interface="org.freedesktop.login1.Session" member="TakeControl" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.login1" (uid=0 pid=627 comm="/lib/systemd/systemd-logind ")
<Curly> [  2069.272] (II) Unloading intel
<Curly> [  2069.272] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
<Curly> [  2069.272] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
<Curly>  2069.274] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"
<Curly> [  2069.274] (II) Unloading intel
<Curly> [  2069.275] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
<Curly> [  2069.275] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
<thaweater> i blame systemd
<thaweater> wiping my machine and going a non-systemd distro now
<thaweater> bye bye i will never use systemd again
<Curly> [  2069.277] (EE) parse_vt_settings: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)
<Curly> [  2069.277] (EE)
<Curly> [  2069.277] (EE)
<Curly> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<Curly> [  2069.277] (EE)
<Curly> 	 at http://wiki.x.org
<Curly> Am I back.
<Curly> I flooded. But Brian it failed Cannot open.
<Curly> I hope this helped.
<Curly> What distro is it?
<Curly> At least I found out his name is Brian according to the paste.
<Curly> The system failed.
<Curly> No such file or directory which means trouble.
<Curly> When it says: Please consult the X.Org Foundation support is a bad sign.
<Curly> Probably a waste of time. Install another distro.
<Curly> Cimbakahn still there?
<cimbakahn> Yes.  I'm still here.
<Curly> Did you read the paste?
<cimbakahn> Just got back from the kitchen.
<cimbakahn> Grabbed a snack.
<cimbakahn> You mean his pastebin?
<Curly> What did you think of Thaweater paste? Yes.
<Curly> You must be eating your snack. :)
<cimbakahn> I am.
<Curly> Cookies?   Sandwich.
<cimbakahn> Snickers
<Curly> Oh!
<Curly> All of this time I have been sippiing:  Admiral Nelson's Spiced Rum.
<cimbakahn> I just scanned through it a little bit.
<Curly> What is your opinion?
<Curly> I pasted some of the important error message.
<Curly> I did see that his name is Brian.
<cimbakahn> I know when it reads "No such file or directory" you're in trouble.
<Curly> Error messages are important.  In Linux Anaconda is a dump file and the end of the road when I used Red Hat.
<cimbakahn> Ok.
<Curly> What is your next project after Mumble?
<Curly> My next project is  Squirrel GUI Email Server or something like that. I haven't met anyone who has installed their own Email server.
<cimbakahn> Mumble isn't really a project for me.  I just want to get this sound issue fixed and get a bunch of stuff done on the internet tonight.
<cimbakahn> Well, you can get thunderbird and others in the repo.
<Curly> I have thunderbird but I am talking about a GUI Mail Server not client. I have a Domain Name and want to port forward emails to my URL.
<cimbakahn> Siva put me in AFK because i wasn't speaking in Mumble.
<cimbakahn> I am trying to get him to look in the chat box to see my message.
<Curly> A web browser can see my server so I want any place like Gmail to forward email to my URL@
<cimbakahn> I see.  Like the Minetest irc does.
<Curly> Problems setting up a Mail Server is that your Internet Provider may not cotton to mail being ported to your server.
<Curly> And then, the port sending the email may not coincide with Gmail for example. Most IP's have their own Port for SMTP.
<cimbakahn> Isn't this the same thing as pavucontrol?  https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/906/sound-output-device-chooser/
<Curly> Not sure but after looking at the site, that could be an option you are looking for. I have seen in Windows the choice of what drivers you want to use and you can change back. If that is what it looks like you may have come with  a good idea.
<Curly> But in your case your audio works fine, therefore, you may need a switch that changes from external speaker to internal. <--------<   I think that is it.
<Curly> Cimbakahn, I think I found your answer:    https://askubuntu.com/questions/402275/automatically-switch-equalizer-preset-based-on-audio-output-internal-speaker-or#432253
<Curly> Also:
<Curly> https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/06/fix-no-sound-dummy-output-issue-in.html
<cimbakahn> Ok.  I saved those 2 links.  Will be checking them out.
<Curly> I believe this may answer your querry. Keep in mind HDMI is mentioned in the article.
<Curly> I use HTMI for my laptop and my internal speakers are silent. I mentioned this in passing a few hours ago.
<cimbakahn> Now, this is very interesting ----> https://zorinos.com/computers/
<Curly> If you switch to HDMI you will need an external TV to use your laptop in which I use all of the time. When I use the HDMI cable, it shuts off the internal speakers. If you reverse the process to Internal speakers, then when you connect the HDMI cable internal shuts off.
<Curly> This is where that switch comes in to reverse the process.
<Curly> 240 GB of SSD  not very much.
<cimbakahn> Here is something else that's very cool ----> https://www.voicemod.net/
<Curly> Free but read the:  FAQ    How to activate it and is it really free and what do you have to do to use it.
<Curly> Anything for free there is a price.
<Curly> SPAM , ADDS   who knows what?
<Curly> A secret to downloading things for free:  Make sure it is:  Standalone    which means you don't have to install it. It just runs without installing.
<cimbakahn> I understand.
<Curly> That is a Windows Application.
<Curly> Do you know what the word Mumble means?
<Curly> It means to talk in a low tone under your breath like grumbling.
<cimbakahn> Yes.  I know that.
<Curly> Where are you from? I am from the United States. Massachusetts.
<cimbakahn> Northern U.S.A..  5 miles from the Canadian boarder.
<cimbakahn> I just got this ----> https://imgur.com/a/jbqbAnq
<Curly> My friend from Canada is from Montreal. He is on the other IRC network.
<Curly> I noticed Imgur is hiring. What is that about?
<Curly> I always like a little extra work if it pays OK.
<Curly> I don't work by the hour.
<cimbakahn> I don't know what Imgur is hiring for.
<Curly> It is on the link you posted.
<Curly> Did you say it is your server?
<cimbakahn> The link i posted was a screenshot.
<cimbakahn> Should i install this ----> libcanberra-pulse
<diogenes_> cimbakahn, what are you trying to do?
<cimbakahn> I only have 2 servers.  A Mumble server & a Minetest server.
<cimbakahn> Fix my sound problem.
<cimbakahn> I've been at it since i woke up yesterday.
<cimbakahn> Ok.  If you were curious about the career at Imgur, i found this link ----> https://imgurinc.com/careers
<Curly> Oh I saw the link.
<Curly> I thought you were the owner.
<Curly> Tell me what you think of this Academy.  https://www.networktechnologyacademy.org/
<Curly> I had an Internship there.
<Curly> I used to teach there.
<Curly> I am also good friends with the owner. He has more Academys
<Curly> My wife taught Adobe Photoshop there.
<Curly> I taught Electronics, Computers, IT  A+ Certification there. CISCO Networking & Typing Lessons as well and more.
<Curly> I basically lived there for about 4 years.
<Curly> That Academy is like a Bees Hive. Lots of education there. Lots of Instructors.
<Curly> The owner wants me to teach Linux classes.
<Curly> I taught Windows classes there also.
<Curly> I also worked in the Somerville MA location.
<cimbakahn> It is a very nice looking site.  Does it cost anything?
<Curly> Yes. Of course. :)
<Curly> I was in charge of Boot Camps.
<cimbakahn> There are all sorts of sites online where you can learn all sorts of things for free.
<Curly> Whatever Certification, the owner and I would hold a boot camp and you could get your MSCE or any certification within one week if you work hard at it.
<Curly> This is not free, but this is part of my background.
<cimbakahn> Great!
<Curly> When you see that website, it is how I think and I have helped in the production of the site.
<Curly> I have been called by the other businesses in the building to give Technical Advice, there was good money in it. About $1,000.00/Day or Conference.
<Curly> I am a Technical Consultant.
<cimbakahn> Very nice!
<Curly> I remember one day a man asked for me. I never met him but he heard of me and asked me to come to his Radio Station for a Round Table to help them with a Linux based server and which was the best alternative. That was worth about $850.00 for one hour of IT advice.
<cimbakahn> I am going to try something else and i'll be right back.
<Curly> Sure.
<Curly> Unit193 Thanks for that advice on IRCDSeven.
<Curly> I found one with Chanserve with it.
<Curly> Cimbakahn, if you read this, Mumble is a VOIP Daemon. If you said that first, I would have understood right away.
<ubone> i have 1804 32bit, can i upgrade to 20.04
<Curly> Ubone, is that for Desktop only?
<Curly> Ubone this is where you can download 32 bit:   https://ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Curly> Also:  https://xubuntu.org/download
<Curly> Latest LTS release: 20.04, Focal Fossa
<Curly> 20.04 has some drastic changes.
<Curly> Netplan is withheld when 18.04 is updated. Netplan is the New changes.
<abtm_> Curly, I do not believe that there is a 32 bit version of *buntu 20.04
<genii> There's not really a feasible way to convert a 32bit install into a 64bit install. You'll just need to backup whatever stuff you wanted to keep and install a fresh 64bit
<Ken2> Hello.  I'm not tech savvy or educated.  Been using Xubuntu for several years.  Just installed 20.04 & having problems.  Used a USB which I installed Xubuntu in a different laptop days earlier with no problems.  QUESTION:  Are the USB only good for 1 installation?  BACKGROUND:  searching web, I came across something about making a "persistent" USB.
<Ken2> So is my problem the USB ISO?  (Please answer so a simpleton can understand!)
<abtm_> Ken2, the usb is not limited to a single installation you can re-use the usb over and over again
<abtm_> what problems are you having?
<abtm_> did it finish installing?
<abtm_> keep in mind that every computer uses hardware components like a monitor, keyboard, network card, sound card, hard drive etc
<abtm_> each of those components need instructions (drivers) built into the operating system that enable the OS to use the hardware
<Ken2> Thanks for your answer.  Been using this computer for years with previous Xubuntu & no issues.  Yes finished & working, but a number of problems, i.e. when coming back from "suspend", desktop is distorted & frozen -- I have to manually turn off computer.
<abtm_> while the xubuntu OS has drivers for many well known commonly used hardware, it is likely that the xubuntu usb you are using does not have drivers for brand new hardware
<abtm_> would need to know more about the hardware and then perhaps it is a known issue that can be researched
<abtm_> its also possible that suspend does not work properly on xubuntu
<abtm_> 20.04
<Ken2> Never had problems with previous Xubuntu releases on this old HP dv6000 laptop.  (BTW, how are you making paragraph breaks in your answer.)
<Ken2> Could it be that my computer is too old for 20.04 LTS?
<abtm_> hitting carage return between thoughts :)
<abtm_> and if I have a long answer the IRC client breaks them up into pieces
<Ken2> When I do that, it puts my response on the board.
<xu-help58w> Hello. I'd like to rotate the login screen of my OS.
<Curly> Abtm_ I just posted where to download 20.04.
<Curly> Abtm_ True about the drivers. Not all Manufacturers co-operate with programmers due to proprietary reasons.
<Curly> Not all Compilers are the same.
<Curly> Xu-help58w  This may help:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/408302/rotated-monitor-login-screen-needs-rotation#409317
<Curly> https://askubuntu.com/questions/408302/rotated-monitor-login-screen-needs-rotation
<Curly> Wow! What a change in the world with the death of George Floyd. What a tragedy. It effects us all.
<Curly> Yeah! Lots of changes in Xubuntu. The one thing I like about the internet and using a search engine is that almost any question can be answered.
<Curly> A lot of the support channels use the expression:  RTFM <-----<   I laugh when I see that.
<Curly> Although, using that expression is not a kind expression.
<Curly> I figure; If a person can install any Linux distro and knows how to log onto the IRC; That is enough incentive to give a person a helping hand.
<Curly> IRC by statistics is waning.
<Curly> IRC is an:  Application Layer Protocol. It was started by: Jarkko Oikarinen in August 1988.
<Curly> It replaced  MUT  MultiUser Talk on BBS.
<Curly> Good to see you again Abtm_   :)
<xu-help60w> Can anybody helpe me?
<xu-help60w> *help
<abtm_> what is your question
<xu-help60w> Screen rotation and input method
<xu-help60w> I'd like to rotate the login screen and switch between different input methods.
<abtm_> on ype of machine/monitor and what types of input methods?
<xu-help60w> Sorry can you be more specific about the screen rotation?
<xu-help60w> input methods: Portuguese, Turkish, Spanish. I'm using iBus do do it, the sunpinyin input method is ok but the other ones don't change the keyboard layout when I switch.
<abtm_> how/what are you rotating?
<xu-help60w> clockwise to the right i want to rotate the login screen where the password is required
<brainwash> xu-help60w: try this https://askubuntu.com/questions/408302/rotated-monitor-login-screen-needs-rotation
<brainwash> there are various solutions listed, so you may need to test them one by one
<xu-help60w> Ok thanks
<xu-help60w> Any solution for the input method?
<brainwash> I haven't looked for any yet, but last time I gave ibus a try I was able to switch via super+space
<brainwash> it just worked basically
<xu-help60w> I can switch but when I type there aren't any special characters.
<brainwash> xu-help60w: maybe this https://github.com/ibus/ibus/issues/1906
<Curly> I believe he is referring to:   diacritical characters.
<Curly> Acute, Grave, & Circumflex.
<Curly> It sounds like he is an interpreter.
<brainwash> well okay
<brainwash> so, I assume that ibus is configured to "use system keyboard layout" by default
<bodiccea> i use ibus a lot, for English, Japanese, Chinese. And I use system keyboard default (QWERTY US). I use ibus to switch input methods, not to change the keyboard layout. And with a compose key, there is no issue with characters like "à, é, ç, etc..."
<bodiccea> I use "right alt" as "compose", key mostly to input French. And "<hyper>F12" to switch input method English->Japanese->Chinese->English
<bodiccea> Well, not everybydy can have an "<hyper>" key, it depends on keyboards.
<xu-help60w> Oh that helped thanks
<Curly> There are Monitors that swivel or rotate. Vertical Monitors are usually used in Publishing & Book Editing. I remember Apple had a vertical screen use for Adobe Publishing.
<Curly> News Papers use them for that reason.
<Curly> There was Aldus Page Maker.
<Curly> Bodiccea, do you speak Japanese? I had a computer that was given to me by a friend and the BIOS was in Chinese. I suppose you would have to flash the BIOS to English.
<Curly> I meant to ask if you speak Chinese?
<Curly> Either way, have you seen a BIOS in Chinese?
<Curly> I suppose you would have to compensate for the:  Aspect Ratio  (X:Y) coordinates.
<Curly> There is a nice Video LAN   VLC Video LAN which is free that can compensate for Aspect Ratio. I think it is one of the best video players.
<Curly> Video LAN will also Rotate the Video, which is nice.
<Curly> Bodiccea, Chinese is read from Top to Bottom, true?
<Curly> I know that Hebrew is read and written from  Right to Left.
<Curly> I just got my answer:   https://www.quora.com/Why-do-the-Japanese-and-Chinese-write-from-top-to-bottom-vertically?share=1
<Curly> I can see why the need for a Vertical Screen.
<Curly> How would you talk on the IRC in Chinese?
<Curly> https://www.chinese-tools.com/tools/ime.html
<Curly> That text editor works.
<Curly> https://askubuntu.com/questions/59356/how-do-i-get-chinese-input-to-work#667295
<Curly> I guess you can change the BIOS to English:  https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=264439.0
<Curly> Cimbakahn I have a WIFI Motorola ear and mic. I have not set up WIFI yet for it, however, once I set it up, I will log into your Mumble Server. I like the skins of the page. Nice work. I just may install Mumble.
<bodiccea> Curly, I speak a little Japanese, my wife is Chinese. And I am French. Nowadays, both in Japan and China, they tend to write like in Western countries: From left to right, top to bottom. I never saw in office (Japanese) or Chinese (my wife) writing the old way: top to bottom, right to left.
<Curly> At the Academy I posted above, we used to use VOIP with standard Phones, but the quality of audio was poor and it bogged down the School.
<Curly> Bodiccea, nice to hear of you and your wife. My friend on the other IRC server is from Canada. We talk everyday from about 20 or so years now. Thanks for telling me about the Left to Right. Interesting.
<Curly> I have a Hebrew Editor that types from Right to Left.
<Curly> What do you mean by: "in office?"  Do you Microsoft Office?
<Curly> Do you mean Microsoft Office?
<bodiccea> And, about BIOS, I bought an Asus laptop last time I went to Japan, BIOS was in English. And an Huawei phone in China, I just needed to push a button to switch to English.
<Curly> That's cool.
<bodiccea> in office, means when I was working in Tokyo. Should have written "at work in Japan" :)
<Curly> I think   chow  means hello. In Vietnamese  chow un  means hello to a man. Chow uh to a woman.
<Curly> I get it.
<Curly> There are different ways to say hello to a boy, girl, a man woman and a grandfather grandmother.
<Curly> Is your IRC nick from Japanese?
<bodiccea> I bought the laptop 6-8 months ago in Kyoto, I an not sure if I used a setup to set it in English, I just don't remember. Will double check if there such setup, but surely I did not flash a BIOS.
<Curly> Also was your computer in Tokyo Windows or Xubuntu?
<bodiccea> mine ?
<Curly> Yes.
<bodiccea> at home: (X)Ubuntu, in office, Windows. And when I got a laptop from office, I was able to get admins to remove boot passwd, and I installed a dual boot :)
<Curly> Nice work. Dual Boot. Hey! Why not? If it increases your productivity.
<bodiccea> no, bodiccea: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boudica
<bodiccea> well, time to sleep here, will double check the laptop BIOS tonight and let you know tomorrow.
<Curly> That is fantastic. I study:  Etymology  which is from the Greek:  Etymologos which means: "The study of the origin of words."
<Curly> Thanks for that info. I hope you sleep well.
<bodiccea> Curly, just checked the BIOS, did not find anything to switch to Japanese, so it was effectively in English when I bought it. good night too.
<Curly> OK  I guess you curious. :)
<Curly> Good night.
#xubuntu 2020-06-10
<Curly> The Channel is quiet.
<Curly> Covid-19 is still around.
<diogenes_> Curly, it means we're weaker than bats.
<Curly> :)
<Curly> That's a good one.
<Curly> How are you Diogenes?    Diogenes sounds Greek.
<Curly> There is a Greek Diotrophes.
<Curly> Or was also.
<diogenes_> i'm fine thanks, yes it was a greek philosopher.
<diogenes_> and how are you?
<Curly> Yes in Bible days.
<Curly> I'm not bad at all thanks.
<Curly> I am from Massachusetts U.S.A.   And you?
<diogenes_> from a small eastern european country and i see you're not sleepy at this late hour?
<Curly> You are correct.
<Curly> Late?
<Curly> What is late for you?
<Curly> What European Country are you from?
<diogenes_> after 11pm my eyes get heavy.
<Curly> I see.
<Curly> I have been on one Linux Channel and the channelites thought I was an AI Bot.  :)
<Curly> They asked me who was the President of U.S.A.
<Curly> ?
<Curly> ;)
<diogenes_> the republic of moldova.
<Curly> Moldove.  I don't know where that is.
<Curly> Romania.
<Curly> Eastern Europe.
<diogenes_> that's expected, it's at the bottom of any list.
<Curly> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Maldova&t=hk&atb=v215-1&ia=about&iax=about
<Curly> I saw the red flag there.
<Curly> Red, Yellow, Blue
<diogenes_> yes
<Curly> Interesting. My heritage is from the Roman Empire and the Indo-European line of discent.
<diogenes_> we used to be a roman province too.
<Curly> I see. My descendents came from Roman line of descent and traveled to Africa and became the first oceanic discoverers.
<Curly> Portuguese.
<Curly> My dad is Portuguese, my mom is English, British, and Newfoundland.
<Curly> That is a strange combination.
<diogenes_> hehe indeed diversity is good.
<Curly> Well, when you see the world now in a state of chaos, due to hatred of blacks Versus whites, that is strange, because everyone breathing has a black descendant.
<Curly> And white.
<Curly> And if all of humanity came from Adam & Eve, then, does it matter what color we are?
<diogenes_> well it was never differently, people always find a reason to hate.
<Curly> Find or Look?
<Curly> Some people try not to Find a "reason to hate."
<Curly> What type of work do you do Diogenes?
<diogenes_> Cain found the reason to hate but this is not for the support channel :)
<diogenes_> !chat
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, for all Xubuntu-related support questions. Please use #xubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Curly> Thanks for the advice.
<Curly> Thank you  Ubotu.  ;)
<diogenes_> you're welcome :)
<Curly> The two smileys joined each other.   ;)
<Curly> Diogenes, why did you choose Xubuntu over other distros?
<diogenes_> i've tried the majority.
<Curly> And?
<diogenes_> and you?
<diogenes_> and i'm dual booting.
<Curly> Well! Me! I have tried so many distros, I got tired of the install and the rediculous divergency of all of the unnecessary off-based commands and formats of thought. No UNITY.
<diogenes_> and you chose Xubuntu?
<Curly> I like unity. Desultory distros from programmers that want to make a name for themselves is not my cup of tea.
<Curly> Xubuntu has a lot of order and arrangement and a good support team, i.e. LTS. That should be key in determining factor.
<Curly> The ease of use is paramount.
<Curly> Ease of use I am used to.
<diogenes_> you're right, Xubuntu is awesome, it ressurected so many machines.
<Curly> You can see the unanimity in the product of the programmers.
<Curly> Team work is what it is all about.
<Curly> #Xubuntu Channel on IRC is a TEAM of people who work together to enlighten those who what to be part of the team.
<diogenes_> yes they're very friendly people.
<Curly> True.
<Curly> I have seem a lot of arrogance with other users of lots of software, hardware, you name it.
<diogenes_> hehe fanboys.
<Curly> Fanboys?
<Curly> What is that?
<Curly> Geisha Girls in drag?
<diogenes_> a fanboy is a person who only likes 1 product and defends it and criticises the rivals.
<Curly> What a wonderful sales/person that is!   <----------<     Narrow minded.
<diogenes_> sales person?
<Curly> That is the person who knows nothing about anything and gets hired for the first time and the boss tells that person to solicit this product and the person acts like a 50 year veteran  of the product. That is funny.
<Curly> When I first started working I was that stupid.
<Curly> I fianally leanred what stupid is.
<Curly> Now I am not as stupid as I was.  hehe
<Curly> Being honest is a good thing.
<Curly> What is your favorite part of Xubuntu?
<diogenes_> and self-criticism is a sign of intellect.
<Curly> That was an intellectual observation. :)
<Curly> To me with anything the enjoyment is being able after all of the setup and the hard work and the hours of research to enable one to be able to be on the IRC; I found that it is the ultimate joy in being able to type one's thoughts' on a channel and express oneself.
<diogenes_> the most faorite part is that it has some magic in it so it can boot on any PC, i came across PCs where nothing could boot, not even stock Ubuntu, only Xubuntu could.
<Curly> I appreciate that observation. You must have tried a multitude of versions.
<diogenes_> yes i've tried tons, even CentOs.
<Curly> Lots of Legacy machines will fail on installation.
<Curly> CentOs is a Red Hat Would-be.
<Curly> Or wanabe.
<Curly> Too.
<Curly> At the Academy where I taught, one of the students was a Network Administrator. He ruined his credibility when he said: "I only use Cent0s."
<diogenes_> CentOS could boot too on that machine but there was no touchpad but with Xubuntu all worked great.
<Curly> Xubuntu is a UNICES derivative.
<Curly> Xubuntu is a sudo-clone of UNIX.
<diogenes_> btw do you play any chess?
<Curly> Xubuntu works excellent. UNIX is the father of Xubuntu and Linux.
<Curly> Yes. There are online chess games.
<Curly> I live with my brother and his sons always play chess with my brother. There is a chess game going on all day long. :)
<Curly> Your queen is your King piece. Think about that.
<diogenes_> ok when you have the desire we could play some games.
<Curly> Sure. You name it. :)
<diogenes_> ok you want to try?
<Curly> Is this chess game on your server?
<diogenes_> nope, lichess.
<Curly> If so, I would like the source-code or a copy.
<Curly> Paste please the URL?
<diogenes_> ok
<Curly> If I need to give email address and all of that forget it.
<diogenes_> https://lichess.org/JYuP4sX3
<Curly> By the way, look up on the internet the longest poker game.
<Curly> I'm there. Nice.
<diogenes_> there is chat too.
<Curly> I didn't see the chat. Did you make your move?
<Curly> I was distracted.
<diogenes_> yes i did
<Curly> Ok. You are pretty good.
<Curly> Who do you think will win?
<Curly> hehe
<diogenes_> why not chatting there?
<Curly> I was just kidding. I will go back to the game.  :)
<Curly> Why do you have two Kngs?
<Curly> I see two kings. Is that a fault of the game?
<diogenes_> those are 2 queens :)
<Curly> I am not in check.
<Curly> You have two queens?
<Curly> What kind of a game is that?
<diogenes_> i promoted my pawn to a queen.
<Curly> Does that mean you quit?
<Curly> You are funny.
<diogenes_> no, that means i have 2 queens now.
<diogenes_> each player can have 9 queens.
<Curly> 9 queens, that is cheating. Hey!
<Curly> This game is a free-for-all. hehe
<Curly> What is the URL so I can tell my friends to log-in?
<Curly> I like chess but not like that 9 queens. That is absured.   hehe
<diogenes_> https://lichess.org/JYuP4sX3
<diogenes_> yes ask your friend how many queens a player can have.
<Curly> You are funny. Is this something you created?
<Curly> I love the game. Does the game timeout after a while?
<Curly> I think you cheated because you lost the game. hehe
<diogenes_> i set unlimited time.
<Curly> Good.
<Curly> Why on Earth would you have 9 queens?
<diogenes_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rules_of_chess#Pawn_promotion
<Curly> That is like having all queens or all kings.
<Curly> By the way, with chess, you have to specify the rules before you play. Not tell what the rules are afterwards. <----<
<Curly> It is like poker.
<Curly> By the way is there an online poker game like that?   I don't play poker but my brother does.
<Curly> You know I won that game because you started adding more queens. That was cheating.
<Curly> You are funny.
<diogenes_> heh you said you can play chess so why would i give you the rules? no clue about pocker and i'll be away for awhile, thanks for chat and game, take care.
<Curly> That is dirty.   :)
<Curly> Cheat and run.
<diogenes_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rules_of_chess#Pawn_promotion
<Curly> Only in the world of Xubuntu.
<diogenes_> see the rules again before you call someone a cheater.
<Curly> Hey! I am bantering you. That is the nature of the game. I did have fun beating you. I am going to rub it in.  :)
 * diogenes_ is away
<Curly> :)
<Curly> I think it is an excellent web game. Bravo.
<pmjdebruijn> hey, is xfwm 4.14.2 somewhere in the pipeline?
<pmjdebruijn> Oh isee there's a package in groovy, which I just backported locally
<xubuntu49i> i would like to install xbuntu on a usb (not live) and the boot-loader will be on the usb drive separate from the normal bootloader on the computer , the computer has a mint linux not wondows
<afyo> hey guys!
<afyo> I got an interesting error, curious if any of you have seen it before.
<afyo> Trying to log in this morning, I was login-looped, and I did some googling and they told me to rename the .Xauthority file and try again. So I did, and it worked. Just looked at my logs and it says permission denied trynig to read/write it
<Curly> Here is some good reading of Xubuntu:  In the Press.    https://xubuntu.org/press/
<Curly> Afyo perhaps the .Xauthority file renamed; the error message was there before you renamed it because of the loop.
<Curly> Did you look at the error log before or after you renamed it?
<Curly> https://www.maketecheasier.com/fix-ubuntu-login-loop/
<Curly> Afyo, did you fix your problem?
<Curly> Are there any musicians here on this Channel?
<Curly> I haven't done any research on music and programs in Xubuntu but I play Lead Guitar. I found an old Windows program called: "Hendrix"  Which you can watch each note on the fretboard and hear the notes. Also have used MIDI too.
<Curly> Most of the software out there is cookie-cutter software. There must be a studio version.
#xubuntu 2020-06-11
<Curly> Any one here?
<Bashing-om> Curly: Maybe ask the experts: #ubuntustudio  channel.
<Curly> Bashing-om   Greetings!
<Bashing-om> Curly: :D Still here even after all these years.
<Curly> I didn't know there was a musicians on IRC.
<Curly> Nice to meet you.
<Curly> Are you a musician?
<Bashing-om> Curly: Closest I come is the volume on the stereo :P
<Curly> All these years, it sounds like you are the sherrif of the channel. Hey that is cool.
<Curly> Stereo, there are two of you. That must be an interesting thing. :)
<Curly> I am just funning.   How are you my friend?
<Curly> I was just passing by the IRC neighborhood these days.
<Curly> There are so many IRC channels and Xubuntu is just a tiny little space in the woodwork of telecommunications.
<Bashing-om> Curly: Well - I generally try to be friendly - less friction that way :D
<Curly> Bashing, that is a good attitude. Keep up the good spirit.
<Curly> Bashing-om you remind me of Festus Hagun on Gun-Smoke. He was cool.
<Curly> What version of Xubuntu are you using?
<Bashing-om> Curly: Uh Huh - he was a favorite charcater of mine also.
<Curly> :)
<Curly> I like Festus Hagan, if you listen to his reasoning it is confounding. He was quite of a guy.
<Curly> Miss Kitty was cool.
<Bashing-om> Curly: "Now Matt, you know that ain't going to work" :P
<Curly> :)
<Curly> Matt Dillon was a cool guy.
<Curly> He had all of the answers.
<Bashing-om> Curly: Golden days of TV - long before xubuntu and so many commercials.
<Curly> Bashing are you a regular on this Channle?
<Curly> Yeah!  True.
<Unit193> Hmm, this seems to have drifted a bit from Xubuntu support, perhaps a social channel would be better to continue this discussion?
<Curly> I have seen almost all of Gunsmoke episodes.
<Bashing-om> Curly: Yeah - amongts a bunch of others here on freenode.
<Curly> I have been on Freenode many times.
<Curly> I have met many good people.
<Bashing-om> Curly: I have noted that you are apt in support here :)
<Curly> Well, I don't own this channel. I found this channel by accident. I am a scientist and a techinical writer. I just do what I do. I try to help people who need help.
<Curly> If I am not welcomed here, I can leave.
<Bashing-om> Curly: How long have you used 'buntu as operating system of choice ? Got some free time to donate ?
<Curly> Ubuntu I have been using Linux which Ubunit is  a UNICES distro. For almost 25 years.
<Curly> Ubuntu is of the UNIX family.
<Bashing-om> Curly: Well me - old as dirt - been open source since the early 70's.
<Curly> I remember a friend from the IRC he called himself: "Papajohn", he used the expression on his part messages that he was: "Older than dirt." Funny you should say that.
<Curly> Papajohn, was a nice person.
<Curly> I miss him.
<Curly> His friend was:   Tid-bit
<Curly> Tid-bit was in a hospital bed for years and he made friend on the IRC with me and others.
<Bashing-om> Curly: Can't say I have ran across them :(
<Curly> I don't know what happened to him.
<Curly> That was about 20 years ago.
<Curly> I have met so many people on the IRC.
<Curly> Bashing nice to meet you.
<Curly> I am sure you have seen me talk with others here.
<Bashing-om> Curly: My pleasure also. You in the venue to contribute to the ubuntu effort ?
<Curly> Whatever that means, but I thank you. :)
<Bashing-om> Curly: Above you said you are a "techinical writer" - Ubuntu News Letter could sure use your expertise.
<Curly> From what I have seen here, there are a lot of people who want to learn Ubuntu.   Ubuntu is a UNIX-like kernel. UNIX is an expensive and eclective OS. UBUNTU is a free distribution which is again free and I applaud those who use it.
<Curly> Bashing, if you remember that, yes, I am a Technical Writer. I have 5 Masters Degrees. I don't like to brag about it.
<Bashing-om> Curly: I came to ubuntu from a SlackWare server - when I took the server down and went desktop - ubuntu documentation won me over.
<Curly> Slackware is from what I remember?     They just don't keep up on the latest news on Linux.
<Bashing-om> Curly: After fighting with SlackWare - ubuntu was a breath of fresh air :)
<Curly> Bashing the documentation is not what you should look for. Talk with those who have insight and those who have experience using UBUNTU and Xubuntu and learn that way by experience.
<Curly> I can tell you stories about how so many people have struggled with Linux and Ubuntu now it is called Xubuntu. It doesn't change.
<Curly> Bashing are you a regular on this Channel?
<Curly> Nice to meet you Bashing.
<Curly> My first experience was Red Hat 6   <--------<  People laugh at me but I learned a lot from that installation.
<Curly> I fixed a person's computer and he gave me a Red Hat 6 disk and I learned Lunux from that. I was just a beginner then.
<Curly> Where are you from Bashing?   I am from Massachussetts   USA.
<Bashing-om> Curly: Arkansas Ridge runner here :P
<Curly> Arkansas, nice.
<Curly> I always wondered why the   s      was at the end of Arkansas    which is silent.
<Curly> Othewise it would be   Arkansasssss
<Bashing-om> Curly: Has to do with Are Kansas ? back when the states were formed .. maybe an indigenous name ?
<Curly> I suppose you could add a few more sss'
<Curly> Bashing what version or distro are you using/
<Curly> ?
<Bashing-om> Curly: My daily is a roll_my_own from the 18.04 repo.
<Curly> I am using 18.04 LTS but I tried the latest version and it has problems. So This version is a stable version and works well.
<Curly> I can tell you from a Technical viewpoint, anytime you use something new there will invariably be issues and then people revert back to the verion that really works so use the version that works safely.
<Bashing-om> Curly: Just a tool - use what works best for your use case :P
<Curly> I agree.
<Curly> Bashing what do you do for a living? Do you use Xubuntu as a hobbie?
<Curly> I eat, drink, sleep, operate, program computers. I live for it because it put bread & butter on my table and put money in my pocket. But, that is not the reason why I use computers. I have been using computers since I was a kid.
<Bashing-om> Curly: Retired now - and yeah xubuntu keeps me occupied - Communications networks controller.
<Curly> Controller of what?
<Bashing-om> Curly: Traffic management - fault isolation and restoral :D
<Curly> Bashing I have 5 Masters Degrees in communications. My Resume would fill up the screen.
<Curly> Traffic management, never heard of it. Please explain?
<Curly> Communications traffic?
<Bashing-om> Curly: Watching the load on the circuits and bringing up or down routes as required.
<Curly> So you are a Systems Manager watching the traffic. It reminds me of    Wireshark  <------<   I know about that stuff too. :)
<Curly> Have you used:   Wireshark?
<Bashing-om> Curly: Management is all about the money - I have used wireshark a bit or so, yeah - but I find the exact tool to tell me what I need to know.
<Curly> Wireshark is a   Port Sniffer or Port Monitor. It looks at the data packets and analyzes the traffic.
<Bashing-om> Curly: Nice yakking with you but my getting off time - see ya later :D
<Curly> It is a prolific waste of time and money but it works well and if you like being a sneek that is the software. But, the caveat is you need to be at the port accesss to use it. Otherwise it is useless.
<Curly> Port Access is the Access point to use the sniffer.
<Curly> Yakking with you too.  See you anon.
<Curly> Sudo apt-get moo     I    likke    the little   cow.
<Curly>                  (__)
<Curly>                  (oo)
<Curly>            /------\/
<Curly>           / |    ||
<Curly>          *  /\---/\
<Curly>             ~~   ~~
<Curly> 7 lines of text
<Curly> ASCII is not allowed on this channel. Sorry to see that.
<Unit193> This is a support channel, of course it's not the right channel for asciiart...
<Curly> Unit193  thanks for that edification.
<Curly> I will curb my intelligence on this channel.
<Unit193> ...That's....not really the point, just a technical support channel isn't really the place for asciiart...  Alis (/msg alis help list) might know of channels, I've been in a couple in the past.
<Curly> Unit193  thanks for the advice.
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<Curly> Where are you from Unit193?
<Curly> I showed where I am from Massachussetts USA
<Curly> You seem to be a technical advisor on this channel.
<Unit193> Just trying to keep it on topic, so if people don't have much time on their hands they can quickly glance in to see if anyone needs help, is all.  If you'd like a channel more geard towards chat, there's also #xubuntu-offtopic. :)
<Curly> Unit193, I seem to be always off-toppic. It is net deliberate, but, some things are blatent and outspoken and so evident to make a comment. There is nothing wroing with that. I hope not.
<Curly> Unit193 being a human being is not a sin. Being a jerk is. I work at being an obliging good decent human being, but there are and will always be people who abhore those who adhere to a righteious way of life.
<housecat> it's not hard to stay on topic
<housecat> it's a support channel
<housecat> stick to support
<housecat> ez
<Curly> I am support.  I have so many credentials. It would be a crime to take support fom others.
<Curly> Nevertheless, I will back off and sit in the side and let everyone fence for themselves.
<Curly> Thank you for your attention.
<v1adimir> "Thank you for your cooperation" Bzz-zzt *Puts gun away into leg compartment*
<mr> Does anyone have an idea why my Xubuntu installation automatically updated its kernel from the ..-generic to 5.3.0-1026-gke? My college has the same installation and is currently on 5.3.0-59-generic. It seems to cause alot of problems on my system (vpn, video driver and audio stopped working)
<pmjdebruijn> mr: are you still on 19.10?
<pmjdebruijn> dpkg -l linux-gke
<pmjdebruijn> what does taht say
<mr> I'm on 18.04. I need to use the Xilinx Environment which does not work on newer versions
<mr> Also: dpkg-query: no packages found matching linux-gke
<pmjdebruijn> what does 'dpkg -l | grep gke' say?
<pmjdebruijn> it's doubtful your xubuntu install automatically updated the kernel
<mr> ii  linux-gke-5.3-headers-5.3.0-1026                            5.3.0-1026.28~18.04.1                                       amd64        Header files related to Linux kernel version 5.3.0ii  linux-headers-5.3.0-1026-gke                                5.3.0-1026.28~18.04.1                                       amd64        Linux kernel headers for
<mr> version 5.3.0 on 64 bit x86 SMPii  linux-image-5.3.0-1026-gke                                  5.3.0-1026.28~18.04.1                                       amd64        Signed kernel image GKEii  linux-image-gke-5.3                                         5.3.0.1026.13                                               amd64        Google Container
<mr> Engine (GKE) Linux kernel imageii  linux-modules-5.3.0-1026-gke                                5.3.0-1026.28~18.04.1                                       amd64        Linux kernel extra modules for version 5.3.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<pmjdebruijn> mostly likely you installed something that has a dependance
<pmjdebruijn> apt-get purge linux-gke-5.3-headers-5.3.0-1026 linux-image-5.3.0-1026-gke linux-modules-5.3.0-1026-gke
<pmjdebruijn> does that tell you anything else would be removed?
<mr> Yes, Wireguard, the VPN client
<pmjdebruijn> well, that why you're getting the gke kernel then
<pmjdebruijn> most like apt told you it would install the gke kernel when you install wireguard
<pmjdebruijn> likely*
<pmjdebruijn> so xubuntu didn't automatically install anything really
<pmjdebruijn> just regular dependancy handling
<mr> But my colleague uses Wireguard too, and is on 5.3.0-59-generic
<pmjdebruijn> 18.04 doesn't even have wireguard in the official repos
<pmjdebruijn> so presumably you added a ppa for that
<mr> Yes
<pmjdebruijn> mr: I don't recall saying it couldn't work
<mr> The thing is we both did the exact same thing there
<pmjdebruijn> may he didn't reboot just yet?
<pmjdebruijn> new kernel installs only take ffect after reboot
<mr> We did this over 2 months ago
<pmjdebruijn> also, do apt-cache show wireguard | grep -i gke
<pmjdebruijn> maybe it's just a recommends, not a depends
<pmjdebruijn> oh wait, but then purge wouldn't remove it
<pmjdebruijn> to be honest, I'd just use openvpn
<pmjdebruijn> as opposed to use some ppa, that installs third party kernel modules
<mr> Afaik I don't really have a choice there
<pmjdebruijn> generally speaking whenever stuff installs kernel modules, you should be weary
<pmjdebruijn> someone's forcing wireguard onto you?
<mr> Well the employer
<pmjdebruijn> lol
<pmjdebruijn> wireguard is barely out of beta
<pmjdebruijn> it's only just mainlined
<Unit193> I mean it's in mainline released kernels, soo.
<pmjdebruijn> 20.04 actually had a backport the code
<pmjdebruijn> Unit193: only just now
<pmjdebruijn> using wireguard basically means you're going to have a terrible time connecting with anything that isn't super-current
<pmjdebruijn> which is a rather stupid business decision
<pmjdebruijn> wireguard will be awesome in a year or two
<pmjdebruijn> when it's semi universally supported
<pmjdebruijn> anyhow
<pmjdebruijn> mr: during bootup you can select a different kernel from grub though
<pmjdebruijn> mr: are you using the official wireguard ppa?
<mr> Yes
<pmjdebruijn> https://launchpad.net/~wireguard/+archive/ubuntu/wireguard presumably that one?
<pmjdebruijn> you may want to contact the team
<pmjdebruijn> having a hard dependancy on the gke may be not intentional?
<mr> Yes i use that one. Maybe.
<pmjdebruijn> maybe?
<pmjdebruijn> grep wireguard /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Unit193> (It doesn't have a hard dep on gke)
<mr> Whether its intentional
<mr> I added the ppa
<mr> No maybe there
<pmjdebruijn> mr: put 'apt-cache show wireguard ' on pastebin
<mr> https://pastebin.com/raw/JwYXz6yz
<pmjdebruijn> huh
<pmjdebruijn> then why would purgeing the gke packages, also remove wireguard?
<pmjdebruijn> same for apt-cache show wireguard-dkms wireguard-tools and wireguard-modules
<pmjdebruijn> see how that's linked together
<Unit193> wireguard depends on either the dkms module, or a kernel that has support for wireguard.  Certain HWE kernels do.
<pmjdebruijn> just a matter of following the breadcrumps
<rhode> Can i ask the group here. I have been looking at my HW stack here at home, and that have brought me to thinking about the "arms-race" for updating that many of us do (gear-lust). However how much do we actually need ?   E.G. how much RAM are you guys using in your system, and are you hitting the limits of that ?
<rhode> Mostly asking people using the machine for normal things - not Video/YT creators, or people running multiple simultanious VM's - just ordinary user. Would 8 GB be limiting for you in any way ?
<mr> So is it reasonable to assume the package wireguard-dkms could be used instead of that kernel?
<mr> Also is there an easy way to "fix" my setup (installing a ..-generic kernel and the wireguard package instead)?
<Unit193> Provided a kernel doesn't have 'privides: wireguard-modules', yeah -dkms is the next best thing.
<Unit193> Perhaps  apt install linux-generic wireguard-dkms?
<pmjdebruijn> Unit193: presumably mr still has linux-generic
<Curly> https://blog.linuxserver.io/2019/11/24/connect-an-ubuntu-client-to-opnsense-wireguard-tunnel-with-a-gui-toggle-in-gnome/
<mr> Ok, thanks pmjdebruijn
<Unit193> Hrm, are focal HWE kernels out for Bionic at this time?
<pmjdebruijn> nope
<Unit193> Bummer, would have to use dkms then.
<pmjdebruijn> there's a 3 month delay
<pmjdebruijn> remember
<pmjdebruijn> which is exactly why I find it baffling people are using wireguard in business already
<pmjdebruijn> it's bizarre
<Unit193> Aka "They come with the first point release"
<pmjdebruijn> it's funny how easy some people are pulled into the hype train
<Unit193> I think calling it 'hype' is a bit overboard, but meh.
<pmjdebruijn> hype does not imply the technology is not valid or has benefits
<pmjdebruijn> hype means are disproportionally motivated to get benefits they usually don't need as badly as they really do
<pmjdebruijn> the main case where openvpn really falls short is high bandwidth links
<pmjdebruijn> so that's usually not a thing for client vpns
<Curly> Pmjdebruijn  <----------------<   That is not a nickname. What are you?
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<Curly> Good morning fellow.
<Curly> PM why is wireguard so important?
<Curly> A good firewall makes all of the difference.
<pmjdebruijn> huh? that's nonsensical
<Curly> What is more a good network Adninistrator is key in stopping problems.
<pmjdebruijn> well, sure, but those are rather general statements
<Curly> I suppose breathing is non-sensical
<pmjdebruijn> my point being, a firewall doesn't solve any issues a vpn help you with
<Curly> If you use VPN, that solves lots of problems.
<Curly> Virtual Private Networking is a nice tool of the trade.
<pmjdebruijn> that's another very generic statement
<Curly> VPN is good for what it is. Don't forget you have a IP address which will follow you all over the internet.
<Curly> Your IP address is a fingerprint of who you are and where you are and what you are and?
<pmjdebruijn> the idea that merely being behind a consumer vpn solves privacy issues, is erhm rediculous
<Curly> It solves nothing.
<pmjdebruijn> but our initial argument wasn't about consumer vpns at all
<Curly> PM  I am not arguing with you. Man a good cup of coffee would be right about now.
<Curly> Where are you from? I am from Massachusetts USA.
<Curly> I always wondered why Massachusetts was such a big word. I should study upon it  ;)]
<Curly> PM with a good password protected system, there is not break-in.
<Curly> Also a good firewall protection.
<Noboru55> hello
<xu-irc74w> hello
<Noboru55> i am running google chrome, and i run firefox to open e-mails..
<Noboru55> but firefox is so.... slow.. and.. its impossible to runs it
<Noboru55> i tried let open thunderbird but it uses more cpu and ram than a browser
<xu-irc74w> pls fix super + space to change language, it makes me want to go to the attic, take a rope and commit to making various knots
<Noboru55> so i was thinking about... only sometimes open thunderbird or...  discover a new light browser
<Noboru55> why 2 browsers, in one i browse bettween sites, the other i use only for emails
<xu-irc74w> did you try vivaldi?
<Noboru55> maybe i could.... use emails in google chrome and browse using chromium
<Noboru55> i did not
<xu-irc74w> should
<Noboru55> ok.. i think i will do it
<Noboru55> now about the super key.... its something i would like to know
<Noboru55> for example, i set the super to open the xfce-menu
<Noboru55> but if i type super+otherkey
<Noboru55> i cant get the shortcut, because the xfce-menu opens
<Noboru55> did you understand?
<xu-irc74w> in keybord layout one can set up the shortcut to switch languages
<xu-irc74w> I need it alot
<xu-irc74w> so there is an option to set super + space like in windows, but it does not work properly, it does not rotate
<xu-irc74w> you switch 3 times or how many languages you had set up and it stops
<Noboru55> i dont't see the shortcut u said
<Noboru55> super+space
<Noboru55> ah, u want to configure that
<Noboru55> xu-irc74w in keyboard options TAB "disposition" the last one...  (here is not in english)
<Noboru55> if u uncheck use the default system... the options below it appears shortcut
<Noboru55> to change between layouts.. u can modify
<Noboru55> hello
<Noboru55> where is the guy with problem on layout keyboards?
<Noboru55> hello
<Noboru55> hi
<kgb> o/
<kgb> dunno, not a clue! :P:D
<Noboru55> my problem is about the shortcut Super
<Noboru55> here super opens the xfce menu
<Noboru55> but.... if i try to use Super+anyKey to other shortcut
<Noboru55> the menu opens too
<Noboru55> :(
<linux_n> Does xubuntu 20.04 come with snap by default?
<Curly> Noboru55  are you still having problems with your keyboard issues?
<Curly> Keyboard issues has to do with    <   Intstallation issues   > When you install Ubuntu, it asks what your keyboard-type is.
<Curly> This could be a fluke in the installation process.
<brainwash> linux_n: you can show installed snap packages with "snap list"
<brainwash> and yes, the snap package manager is installed by default
<linux_n> Thanks brainwash
<Curly> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snap_(package_manager)
<Curly> https://www.geeksforgeeks.org/snap-package-manager-on-ubuntu/
<Curly> People keep forgetting that Xubuntu is Ubuntu.
<Noboru55> hello
<Noboru55> how can i install chromium browser without snap?
<Noboru55> :)
<Curly> 113,000 people have died from Corona Virus.
<Curly> My kid brother died from Corona-19 virus.
<n-iCe> sad to read
<n-iCe> im sorry
<Curly> Thanks n-iCe.  I eat healthy foods and keep up with good exercise and  that virus is on a rampage. Keep social distancing and wear those masks and pray that you live another day.
#xubuntu 2020-06-12
<Curly> Hey folks! Do you know what Xubuntu is doing for the people who are using it. This is a help channel and hardly anyone is asking for help or advice. That is great. Xubuntu is working and all those who are using it have little or no coplaints. What a great testimony to a fantastic OS.
<Curly> coplaints =  complaints
<Andrio> Asking for advice doesn't necessarily equate to a complaint.
<Curly> Andrio that is an excellent point.
<Curly> Where are you from Andrio?
<Andrio> Australia here.
<Curly> Australia, that is nice, that is whee the kangaroos are.  :)
<Curly> I am from the USA   Massachusetts.
<Andrio> mm
<Curly> Andrio what version of ubuntu do you use?
<Curly> I am using LTS  18.04
<Curly> The newest version has lots of bugs and problems.
<Curly> 18.04 is stable.
<Andrio> A few different versions at this point.
<Andrio> I plan to upgrade to 20.04.1 when it's out.
<Curly> Keep using what works right now. Don't upgrade unless it is necessary.
<Curly> I wish the developers would park here on this channel and describe the changes, but ,that will never happpen.
<Curly> Andrio,I have one friend on the IRC years ago named: 'Tid-bit" a long time ago. Have you ever seen him? Tid-Bit was a cripple man in a hospital and we used to talk all of the time in IRC.
<Andrio> No..
<Curly> I miss him. He was cool.
<Curly> Andrio, have you seen the kangaroos there?  Tha must be something.
<Curly> Kangaroos lift their feet or paws and kick you.  Ouch!!!
<Curly> I have a Rotweiller dog. It is so huge it looks like a horse.
<Curly> He is big baby.
<Curly> Dogs can smell aggression.
<metbsd> how do i check my ubuntu version?
<well_laid_lawn> metbsd: see if the file ./etc/lsb_release exists
<well_laid_lawn> metbsd: see if the file /etc/lsb_release exists
<Curly> The mouse.
<Curly> The mouse is quiet.
<Curly> The mouse is always at your right hand.
<Curly> The mouse is always at your right hand looking for something to click on.
<Curly> If I remember   lsb_version -a
<mrstrange> hello i just installed 20.04 and im changing my appearance atm all is fine except for 4 clown sized icons, the application nbutton the notification icon the battery icon and volume
<mrstrange> bluetooth and wifi are normal sizze
<mrstrange> any suggestions?
<pmjdebruijn> you may want to elaborate on how you've changed the appearnace
<pmjdebruijn> and are you on a high-dpi display?
<mrstrange> 1080p laptop screen 14 inch
<pmjdebruijn> so high-dpi-ish
<mrstrange> i installed adapto theme through apt
<pmjdebruijn> is your issue reproducable with the default theme as well?
<mrstrange> yeah greybird same sizze now
<mrstrange> size*
<pmjdebruijn> ok, stick around, maybe someone else knows
<mrstrange> k
<pmjdebruijn> maybe post a screenshot somewhere to illustrate the issue
<mrstrange> https://imgur.com/a/CnvEbAb
<pmjdebruijn> mrstrange: did you try changing the dpi settings of your screen?
<pmjdebruijn> does it still default to 96?
<pmjdebruijn> did you specifically make the panel that big? or is that default on your system?
<pmjdebruijn> beucase I think the icons are suppose dto scale with panel size
<pmjdebruijn> so it's bluetooth, etc which are wrong, not the other ones
<mrstrange> i didnt touch anything in the panel
<mrstrange> where can i change the icon size in panel?
<pmjdebruijn> afaik the icon size isn't seperately configurable
<pmjdebruijn> but i'm hardly an expert
<brainwash> it is
<pmjdebruijn> I never changed anything really from defaults
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu's defaults are it's greatests asset
<brainwash> for "notification area" and "statusnotifier plugin"
<pmjdebruijn> ah
<brainwash> go to panel settings > items > plugin settings
<pmjdebruijn> someone else does know :D
<mrstrange> acutally your solution worked
<mrstrange> in the panel settings i couldnt get t hem smaller either but i resized the panel bar  a bit and now they are all same size
<mrstrange> thank you
<pmjdebruijn> even with the latest xfwm4 4.11.2 backported, I have cases on 20.04, which window manager goes totally bonkers, my scrollwheel now always scroll between windows
<pmjdebruijn> regardless where my mouse is
<pmjdebruijn> and many applications don't seem to be processing events anymore
<pmjdebruijn> without them hanging
<brainwash> pmjdebruijn: https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=13233
<pmjdebruijn> let me try turning vblank off then
<Curly> Pmjdebruijn How much RAM do you have on that Linux box?
<pmjdebruijn> why?
<Curly> What is the size of your hard drive?
<Curly> You mentioned you have  " hanging "  issues.
<pmjdebruijn> niether are relevant
<Curly> It's possible your hardware might need to be updated.
<pmjdebruijn> I think 32G of RAM is fairly safe
<pmjdebruijn> should fit
<pmjdebruijn> nor is my disk full
<Curly> That is a good sign. 32G  :)
<pmjdebruijn> it's clearly the window manager being confused
<pmjdebruijn> or something directly adjacent to the window manager
<Curly> I make it a point to    sudo apt-get upgrade & update every day. That seems to fix issues.
<pmjdebruijn> I do, and my xfwm is actually a point release ahead, since I backported a newer version locally
<Curly> It could be a glitch in the relationship between your hardware and OS.  I have seen this happen so many times.
<pmjdebruijn> it might end up being an issue in the amdgpu driver, but if so, I'd expect not being the only one to suffer from this
<pmjdebruijn> I vaguely recall having this with my onboard Intel as well a while ago (but that was still when 20.04 wasn't officially released yet)
<pmjdebruijn> I've turned vblank off, and i will be interesting to see if that makes a different, next step would be to turn compositing off entirely
<Curly> Something to keep in mind. When the CPU's get better, the technology is better but the OS's now need to be updated and upgrade to meet the new technology. Do you follow me?
<Curly> It sounds like you have a good system there.
<pmjdebruijn> I do
<Curly> Don't be afraid to send the Linux folks an email to tell your story. I am sure they will appreciate your input.
<pmjdebruijn> Curly: I appreciate you're trying to help, but I'm not new to Linux
<pmjdebruijn> I was mostly asking to see if it's a well known issue
<Curly> When I repair computers and fix things I always treat my customers like I am a Doctor. I always ask questions and check the pulse and heart beat of things to fix it right.
<Unit193> pmjdebruijn: It's entirely none of my business, but the Xubuntu team has a PPA that Xfce releases are backported to, if that's of interest.
<pmjdebruijn> given brainwash response, it seems to might be a fair amount of issues around the current version of xfwm
<pmjdebruijn> Unit193: I'm already on the latest xfwm, I backported it myself
<pmjdebruijn> but thanks!
<Unit193> Yep, so I read. :)
<pmjdebruijn> the latest xfwm release already has a fix that falls back to glx automatically for amd hardware
<Unit193> Ah yes, that issue..
<pmjdebruijn> apparently the structural fix would be in the gpu driver, but at least they now autoactivate the workaround transparantly
<pmjdebruijn> thought that specific issue never hit me (at least not as far as I can recall)
<Unit193> I've had some issues there where I hada to nab a few commits from git and rebuild the driver package, not something I like breaking...I'd prefer xfwm4 or something higher up. :3
<pmjdebruijn> this is basically the only real issue I have with xu20.04
<Curly> Unit193 are you using a build version?
<pmjdebruijn> otherwise it's great
<Unit193> Curly: And by 'build version' you mean..?
<Curly> PM  20,04 is in it's developmental stages.
<Unit193> No, 20.04 was released in April.
<Curly> Unit193  did you compile your version?
<Unit193> Of xserver-xorg-video-ati, yes.
<Curly> Interesting.
<Curly> Unit193  a gcc guy. Cool   ;)
<Curly> Unit193 when you compiled your version did you also do an  MD5 Checksum to verify the hash to ensure the file integrity?
<Noboru55> hello
<Curly> Noboru55   <----------<    Big Greetings to you. Welcome.
<Noboru55> thank you
<Curly> Your welcome.
<Curly> What is on your mind?
<Noboru55> i was wondering if that auto-update of xubuntu does the same of sudo apt update  on terminal
<Noboru55> because, when i installed the xubuntu i updated by that update-notifier
<Noboru55> but i got other updates on terminal
<Noboru55> so... i do not know
<Noboru55> sorry my poor english... hope you understand me
<Curly> To be truthfull, I cannot say for sure but   sudo apt-get update   &   sudo apt-get upgrade seems to keep thing up to date for me. I can only speak for myself.
<Curly> Don't worry about your English.
<Noboru55> yes, i always use the terminal to update too, but i was thinking about the update-notifier
<Noboru55> and i would say i dislike the chromium installed via snap, i discovered the opera browser is very good too :)
<Curly> I never use chromium.
<Noboru55> now i use chrome and opera
<Curly> Wow! Opera. I use Firefox.
<Noboru55> firefox is not working good here
<Curly> Don't use Google.   Use  https://www.duckduckgo.com
<Curly> Google track you everywhere you go.     Duckduckgo does not.
<Noboru55> i see
<Curly> Google is a toilette. It boggs down your system and puts lots of garbage on your computer.
<Noboru55> ^^
<Curly> If you do use Windows, use   Bleachbit   &   CCleaner    those two are free and are worth installing.  There is another free good software called:   What's Running if you want to see in Windows what is running. But that is another story. I haven't searched for a Linux version of it.
<Curly> If you go to a Terminal Emulator you can type in:    top
<Curly> There is another command too.
<Noboru55> i got disconnected
<Noboru55> i run xubuntu 20.04 :)
<Curly> I am running   18  right now. It works fine.
<Noboru55> 18 is great
<Curly> I tried 20.04  and found too many problems with it.
<Noboru55> i think now its working fine
<Curly> 20.04  had an install problem that the fonts were so small I couldn't read the screen. That was a pain. I did fix the problem but the fix was a pain in the *******
<Noboru55> weird, i never had problems
<Noboru55> maybe you could check de md5
<Noboru55> do not know :O
<Curly> My issue was a different one because I am using a CRT screen not an LCD so it is a different issue.
<Noboru55> i see
<Curly> Most of the technical support is for LCD Screens not CRT.  Cathode Ray Tube
<Noboru55> yes, crt is kind rare in these days
<Curly> CRT screens or monitors use more voltage so economically, it costs more.
<Noboru55> but not sure about the health of your eyes
<Curly> It is OK on the eyes. Why do you say that?
<Noboru55> because i read in some place the crt does someting not good to the eyes
<Noboru55> maybe its only comercial for lcd
<Curly> Years ago, I used to use an   AMBER screen. I don't know if you ever seen one.
<Noboru55> ^^ who knows
<Noboru55> i do not remember, maybe not
<Curly> Amber looks almost yellowish green  screen.  It was developed to keep your eyes from eye strang.
<Curly> strain.
<Noboru55> ahh i see
<Curly> I had a conversation with an Opthomologist  eye doctor   He told me to take a few minutes a day and look outside and stare at the green trees and flowers  to relax my eyes.
<Noboru55> good..
<Noboru55> if a doctor says, so i believe too
<Curly> By the way look up the word  colorimitry
<Curly> Colorimitry treats of the subject of the wavelength of colors and the frequency range which is between  4,000  to  7,000 Angstroms.
<Noboru55> yes i just looked to it
<Noboru55> :)
<Curly> :)
<Curly> We take so much for granted and there is so much to learn out there.
<Noboru55> yes i agree
<Noboru55> coffe time.. see you Curly
<Curly> Coffee time.   You didn't ask me if I wanted a cup.
<Curly> Enjoy your coffee.  See you anon.
#xubuntu 2020-06-13
<Curly> Wow!  This channel is so quiet.
<Curly> Whatever happened to the:   Linux babe?   Has she been here?   She was funny.
<Curly> Day changed to 13 Jun 2020
<Curly> Does anyone remember the year 2,000    there was the hype about when a computer turned to the year 2,000 it would not work and all kinds of kaos would take place.
<Curly> It was headline news.
<Curly> Anyone can set the computer time to any date.
<Curly> What would happen if the computer runs out of digits?   The year  pi  3.14159
<Curly> Angular velocity is  6.28    that is   2 x pi
<bodiccea_> I am thinking about upgrading to 20.04 (from 19.10), but I have a concern about snaps. Will such upgrade imply some snaps will be on my system ? Out of question for me to have this kind of stuff on my machine.
<Curly> Greetings Bodicea_   Nice to see you again.
<Curly> Bodiccea_ upgrading I don't know. It all depends upon your hardware and what you plan on doing with that Linux box.
<Curly> If it works, don't fix it.
<diogenes_> bodiccea_, you can check what's incuded into 20.04 right here: https://distrotest.net/Xubuntu
<Curly> To me  18.04   is just fine and it is a STABLE distro. Keep with what is stable.
<Curly> I am using the LTS version.
<Curly> Long Term Support.
<bodiccea_> Curly, this is a "standard" desktop PC. The link you gave gives the packages list, not the packaging system. I am asking about packaging system only (dpkg vs snap)
<Curly> Oh! I am running the Server version right now.
<Curly> You can always modify your desktop to a Server.
<Curly> If you do   dpkg use the  pipe   |  less    command.
<bodiccea_> Said a different way: I do not not want snap packaging on my PC. As I will still need to upgrade my system, and if snap becomes the default packaging system in all Ubuntus from 20.04, I will have no choice than going to another distro, unfortunately.
<Curly> Bodiccea_ Is this your installation for a professional business or a private install?
<bodiccea_> Curly, I don't understand what is the difference for snaps, but to answer you: private.
<Curly> I see.
<Curly> Well! Let me cogitate on this.   Snaps   <-------<   Sounds like a cracker.  :)
<Curly> From what I am reading,   Snaps is a   .deb   Debian or UNICES.
<Curly> Snaps-which have the ".snap" extension-are more similar to containers. Applications in Snaps are self-contained, include all the libraries they need to function, and are sandboxed. They'll install to their own directory and they won't interfere with the rest of your system.
<bodiccea_> exact, this is what i *do not* want.
<Curly> Your last statement was ambiguous.   You "want interference with the rest of your system?
<bodiccea_> No, I don't want hundreds of duplicated libraries. I call this bloatware :)
<Curly> Hey!  I am on the same page.   Usless crap on the hard drive is garbage.
<bodiccea_> You said you are running 18.04, do you have any issue with "interferences" ?
<Curly> Interferrence from what?
<Curly> My system runs like a top.
<bodiccea_> because you don't use snaps :)
<Curly> I don't need it.
<Curly> I keep things simple.
<bodiccea_> exact. Nor me.
<Curly> The more crap you put on your computer, the more things you have to be concerned about.
<bodiccea_> So I come back to my first question: Will upg to 20.04 imply snaps will be default packaging system instead of debian (.deb) one ?
<Curly> Homey don't play that    :)     ;)
<Curly> From my personal experience, Debian is the closest thing to a bonafide UNIX kernel.
<Curly> Actually,   BSD is closest. I have used both. I like them.
<Curly> BSD has a whole different set of commands.
<Curly> https://www.howtogeek.com/252047/how-to-install-and-manage-snap-packages-on-ubuntu-16.04-lts/
<Curly> Howtogeek is one of my favorite websites.
<Unit193> Curly: ...You're really not answering the question here, if you don't know that's fine too.
<Unit193> bodiccea_: Some upgrades have gotten the "snap store" or so I've read, rather than the normal software center.  lxd and chromium are also snaps, but generally speaking Xubuntu is still usable without snapd.
<bodiccea_> In fact, as it is not clear for me, I am starting to look at Mint (which refuses snap packaging distro), and Debian. They may be others.
<Curly> I am studying up on this and I found some interesting sites.
<bodiccea_> s/distro/system/
<Unit193> Didn't know that about Mint, but if it is a concern to you and Xubuntu is no longer a fit, I'd say go with Debian.  But I am biased, you should do your own evaluation.
<Curly> What is interesting is that SNAP is not only a Linux thing:   https://www.snapppackaging.com/index
<Curly> That is funny.
<Curly> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23052108
<Curly> I didn't know there was a 20.04 version. http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/snap-vs-deb-package
<Curly> Yes I did. I didn't like it. Too many problems.
<Curly> I burned the DVD disk and threw it out.
<Curly> Not on fire. Burn like digital burn.
<bodiccea_> I was thinking Mint, as it is derived from Debian/Ubuntu. Without snaps :) Less changes for me. Debian, I will ask my local LUG, some are using it as desktop.
<Curly> Pyromaniac   burning disks.  :)
<Unit193> Curly: You seem to be rambling a bit, mind toning that down?
<Curly> Bodiccea_ if your version is working OK, why invest in time looking for something else? I don't understand.
<bodiccea_> Curly, because non LTS versions have 9 months support only.
<Unit193> I mean that's kind of the point, LTSes get 3 years, typical releases basically are only supported until the next release.
<Curly> I will assure you that your LTS version runs just fine and if you know about the expression:  "Guilding the Lilly." It seems that you want an aircastle. Which is a space in the clouds. By that time, perhaps a newer kernel will be present. :)
<Curly> Even if a newer kenel were to be, this now Xubuntu will be around for a long time to come.
<Curly> Lots of programmers and gurus are moving to Xubuntu rather than the Linux daemon. It is all Lunux in the long run.
<Curly> From what I have learned and I know programmers who work for Microsoft, Microsoft is plagiarizing source code from Linux source code.
<Curly> Linux is open source. Microsoft is compiled and closed source code.
<bodiccea_> What is the point in discussion ?
<bodiccea_> Well, I think I made my decision. What I will do: upg to 20.04. If I see any snap, switch to Mint. Debian will be too difficult for "proprietary" stuff (audio/video codecs, drivers, etc...). And release cycle is too slow for me.
<Curly> Debian is a great choice. By the way I do   forensic data recovery.    The data software is Debian. I was surprised to find that out.
<bodiccea_> With a 2 years release cycle, I don't like it very much.
<bodiccea_> I mean for desktop.
<bodiccea_> And still the issue with needed proprietary stuff. I want to listen Music/watch videos out of the box :) And use nvidia driver out of the box for example.
<Curly> Don't worry about the 2 years.  What you are working on right now is paramount. As you stated, your installation is a home based install.
<Curly> Have you installed   VLC  Media Player?
<bodiccea_> I don't on my server (a Beaglebone Black), which runs Debian. I do for desktop.
<Curly> VLC if you do the homework is a Video Server and much more. Check it out.
<bodiccea_> I have VLC.
<Curly> VLC means   video  LAN   Local Area Network.
<Curly> It is a free video software but more than that, it works great and it is free.
<bodiccea_> why do you say what everybody knows? And VLC is common name for (former) VideoLan Client.
<bodiccea_> Well, I must quit, starting 20.04 upgrade.
<Curly> Never quit!  Be  steadfast.
<bodiccea_> Oh, no more supported in 20.04 (beside others): emacs, nmap, gsfonts. What is that ? Where is Ubuntu going ?
<brainwash> !info emacs
<ubottu> emacs (source: emacs): GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:26.3+1-1ubuntu2 (focal), package size 12 kB, installed size 76 kB
<brainwash> bodiccea_: not sure what you mean
<bodiccea_> What is not clear for you ?
<bodiccea_> When I started 20.04 upgrade, a message said 21 packages were no more included, including 3 important one.
<brainwash> you claim that emacs is not in 20.04
<bodiccea_> Yes.
<bodiccea_> s/included/supported/
<brainwash> possibly the package name changed
<bodiccea_> impossible.
<bodiccea_> emacs is emacs, nmap is nmap.
<brainwash> no
<bodiccea_> yes it is.
<brainwash> in 18.04 there is emacs25
<bodiccea_> this was emacs.
<brainwash> in 20.04 the (meta)package name is now "emacs"
<brainwash> so, you can reinstall it
<bodiccea_> I will see after upgrade is finished, but the message seemed clear.
<brainwash> !info nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component universe, is extra. Version 7.80+dfsg1-2build1 (focal), package size 1623 kB, installed size 4394 kB
<brainwash> it's still there too
<bodiccea_> Will see too. So why this stupid message if wrong ?
<brainwash> did you maybe install those packages from a 3rd party repository?
<brainwash> PPA
<bodiccea_> No.
<bodiccea_> Anyway, I run my own compiled emacs version, but I had the Ubuntu one installed.
<bodiccea_> What is strange is the message, which clearly said "no more supported". How do you understand these words ? For me, meaning is: it was, it is no more.
<bodiccea> Well, I am on 20.04, no specific snap installed, I immediately did : https://dr-knz.net/ubuntu-without-snap.html hoping that none will ever be installed.
<bodiccea> the upgrade was smooth (from 19.10). Only I had to download radiotray-ng from github, as radiotray in no more on Ubuntu (which depends on python2, which is no more on Ubuntu 20.04)
<sebtty0> Hi, here is a PC repair story: There were 2 random crashs in xubuntu 20.04. I startet memtest, frozen at 30%. I switched the RAM, CPU, Mainboard - same problem. Memtest still frozen at 30%. Ok last piece to change was power supply. No sucess still frozen. This was very frustrating. Then I started memtest86+ 5.01 from USB drive - no problem. ??? There was a problem in the integrated memtest86+ 5.01 of xubuntu 20.04! Same problem on another machine. Can anybody
<sebtty0> please test his integrated memtest
<tomreyn> sebtty0: what seems to be the problem with the memtest utility then?
<tomreyn> also note you may want to discuss this in #ubuntu for a larger audience
<tomreyn> is your platform supported at all? did you read http://www.memtest.org/ and http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/m/memtest86+/ and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memtest86+/+bugs yet?
<Curly> Sebtty0 I have a question for you.  Are the RAM modules identical ?  If not you have a problem.
<sebtty0> I have two PCs Desktop: 4x4GB, Laptop 2x8GB on both xubuntu 20.04. the integrated memtest is on both machines freezing. When I start memtest (same version 5.01) from usb drive, no problems
<sebtty0> the problem with the integrated memtest (started from grub) is freezing at about 30% of the first test, after 10s running
<Curly> Someone had the same problem:   https://www.techspot.com/community/topics/computer-freezes-during-memtest.117669/
<Curly> I have seen this before. It had to do with  asymmetrical RAM modules.
<Curly> RAM modules must be identical.  Also same speed modules.
<sebtty0> but why is the same memtest version running from pen drive without problems?
<Curly> If you put two asymmetrical modules on a system, the slowest speed module will rule and it doesn't matter how fast that other module is.
<Curly> It may be a BUS issue I cannot say for sure.
<sebtty0> my laptop has 2 identical modules. also on this computer: ubuntu memtest started from grub - freeze, memtest from USB pen drive 100% successfull
<Curly> That  test you are doing is a   benchmark  test. Those type of tests bog down the CPU.
<sebtty0> <tomreyn> my platform is supported and I read your links
<sebtty0> <Curly> memtest86+ is a memory stability test
<Curly> What about everything else?  Is it working OK?
<sebtty0> yes it is working
<Curly> That's a good sign. :)
<sebtty0> but i think there is a bug in (x)ubuntu with the memtest.
<Curly> You could be 100% correct.
<Curly> Keep on    sudo    update & upgrade
<sebtty0> ok thank you
<Curly> Before I do anything on this server, I always   sudo apt-get
<tomreyn> sebtty0: how did you ensure it's the exact same memtest when you run it from a usb pen drive vs from installed disk / via grub?
<tomreyn> 5.01 is an upstream version number. the software packaged in ubuntu can be modified, getting a different (package) version number.
<sebtty0> tomreyn Now I test on my netbook with xubuntu 18.04. memtest (version 5.01 is displayed in memtest) is running fine. I copied the complete /boot. Now i upgrade to 20.04. Then I will checksum-compare the memtest files
<Curly> memtest
<sebtty0> I thought memtest is a binary blob in all ubuntu versions. Now I understand the difference between the upstream and the package version 18.04: memtest86+ 5.01-3ubuntu2     20.04: 5.01-3.1ubuntu2 - and USB-drive: official memtest5.01
<Curly> Binary
<Curly> Blob
<Curly> That's funny.
<sebtty0> :) ok not a binary binary LOB :)
<Curly> Keep in mind that all memory modules have a  BIOS that is factory set.
<Curly> I have a USB   Verbatim  memory stick.  It always shows up on the prompt as Verbatim.
<Curly> It is hard-wired.
<sebtty0> ok now my netbook is at 20.04 - now memtest is freezing at 60% (8GB) - memtest of 18.04 was running fine
<sebtty0> https://imgur.com/a/9D73zjT
<Curly> There is a possibility that the RAM modules are defective.
<Curly> Never rule anything out.
<Curly> Brand new parts can be defective. I have invariably seen this happen many times.
<sebtty0> On my netbook I only compared memtest between 18.04 and 20.04 without USB
<Curly> Have you seen the Linux babe?
<Curly> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3a/Goddess_gif_small_4.gif
<n-iCe> hello
<Curly> Hello to you too.   :)
<Curly> What is on your mind n-iCe   ?
<n-iCe> Curly: nothing, just watching youtube videos
<Curly> n-iCe  I have been watching CNN with the video capture of a police officer involved in shooting a man. This world is going crazy. And we worry about computers.  Deadly force seems OK with the police dept.
<Curly> Justifialble homicide by police. What a disgrace.
<n-iCe> Curly: world has been always crazy
<n-iCe> we just notice more because of social networks and tech
<Curly> It is not the world that is crazy, it is the people who choose to be crazy.
<Curly> I agree.
<Curly> This IRC channel is a Social Network.
<n-iCe> it is
<n-iCe> and old one
<Curly> It is baneful to feel no power to see the superior authorities abusing other human being.
<Curly> beings.
<Curly> Yes baneful and painful too.
<Curly> I remember the Rodney King   interview with him. "Can't we all just get along?" His plaintive cry.
<n-iCe> well, it is the world we live in
<Curly> We have no choice to be alive my friend. How we conduct our lives is paramount.
<Curly> People like to bully others. It is a power struggle which is unreasonable.
<Curly> I saw a video of Iran. One of the dictators beheaded his own cousin on National TV. I was amazed to see that. That was during the Osama Bin Laden regime.
<Curly> The Gulf War was a terrible tragedy.
<Curly> You may not have seen this word but that type of behavior is   opprobrious.
<Curly> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=oprobrious&atb=v215-1&ia=definition
<Curly> 115,251 deaths right now due to the Corona virus.
<krytarik> Curly: I know various people have tried to remind you before of the purpose of this channel, it is solely for support of the Xubuntu distro, rather than anything you care to talk about, and also not for chit chat - there are channels on this network dedicated to those other topics, including #xubuntu-offtopic as mentioned in the channel description.
<Curly> Who are the   " Various People?"       chit chat. I don't chit chat. I take umbrage to that statement. Your comment to me is off topic.
<krytarik> !guidelines | Curly
<ubottu> Curly: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Curly> I like to help people and to act like a robot is not humane.
<Unit193> We're not asking you to act like a robot, just to stay on the subject of support.  Going off on Iran, the Gulf War, and corona aren't related to Xubuntu.
<Curly> Human life is human life. You sound like you don't give a  *******   Tell someone else that chatter.
<Curly> Who is    "   We   <-0-<    ?
<Curly> We
<Curly> We are not asking?    <0----<   Who is the   WE?
<Curly> The    " we "  is you.
<krytarik> In this case two users who are also operators of this channel.
<Curly> Oh! Operators.
<Curly> I am not trying to be a smart ass but if you push buttons, you won't like the response.
<Unit193> We're not pushing buttons, we're just trying to get you to follow the rules as laid out in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines, and to which you seem to take exception to.
<krytarik> And by "push buttions" you mean reminding someone of the channel purpose?
<Curly> No. not at all.
<Curly> You want everyone here on this channel to see how much authority you want to dictate. OK.
<krytarik> Curly: Well, you've been using this channel for days as your personal soap box and also hardly give any valuable input on the actual topic, so..
<Curly> That is your opinion. Soap Box, ?   That was rediculous.
<n-iCe> Curly: you have to understand them, this channels is for xubuntu help purposes, you might want to find a more social channel to chat in!
<n-iCe> don't get it wrong!
<Curly> Hiding behind a monitor and computer screen and keyboard is not a good thing. Go outside and breath some real air.
<Curly> By the time you just castigated me, you could have said something nice, but you chose to denegrate my character.
<krytarik> Well, by now we are just sick of seeing you rambling in here on unrelated things every time we look at the channel.
<Curly> Krytarik, I don't use this channel as "my personal soap box."
<Curly> We again.
<krytarik> Yes, we.
<Curly> That is so immature.
<Curly> Soap box is used as a term for preachers. I never preached the Bible here. If I did you would know. I don't think you ever read the Bible and that is your prerogative.
<krytarik> Curly: You know, I've started to wonder, did you frequent these channels before using another nick?
<Curly> Why ask that?
<krytarik> The way you talk started to seem familiar, that is.
<Curly> Maybe you met me on the old #Linux channel on Dalnet.
<krytarik> Nope, never been on that network even.
<Curly> You remind me of   Jblack.
<Curly> He was cool.
<Curly> Oh!   Yeah!  you also remind me of:      Dr Doug
<Curly> He was studying at a University and he used me as a suspect or student of his study in psychology. That was years ago.
<krytarik> Well, whatever.  Just try and stick to the topic and we'll be fine.
<Curly> Krytarik, thanks for the discipline. I will work at complying.  :)  don't get your bowels in an uproar. I hope all is forgiven.  :)
<Curly> Most operating systems have     "Easter Eggs."  I found one in Ubuntu.  the  cow. But no others yes.
<Curly> https://askubuntu.com/questions/12336/easter-eggs-in-ubuntu#13058
#xubuntu 2020-06-14
<xu-help21w> hi everyone
<xu-help21w> has anyone tried to do-release-upgrade from xu 18.04 ==> 20.04 recently? I just tried and it doesn't work, looks like  release-upgrade is not picking up the new xubuntu version (apt update&upgrade&dist-upgrade was run beforehand)
<xu-help21w> and /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades is set to "Prompt=lts"
<xu-help21w> also tried the GUI as per https://docs.xubuntu.org/2004/user/en_GB/migrating-upgrading.html#upgrading
<xu-help21w> looks like either a bug or I'm missing something...has anyone come across this issue before?
<xu-help21w> do-release-upgrade says "there is no development version of an LTS available" - I'll try with --devel-release to see if that makes any difference
<brainwash> xu-help21w: the route goes like this: 18.04.x ==> 20.04.1
<brainwash> and 20.04.1 was not released yet
<JavierSpain> hello
<JavierSpain> it's xubuntu better than lubuntu for old laptops?
<xu-help21w> hi brainwash thanks for the info
<xu-help21w> actually i made it work wih do-release-upgrade
<xu-help21w> 18.04==>19==>20.04
<xu-help21w> by setting /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades is set to "Prompt=normal"
<xu-help21w> so basically in 2 incremental steps
<xu-help21w> right now its upgrading to 20.04 - if this goes well I'll confirm back here
<xu-help21w> FYI - so far by doing this 2 step upgrade process it hasn't caused any issues with my dual-boot windows setup
<xu-help21w> with uefi
<xu-help21w> hopefully at the end of the upgrade process this remains the same :D
<xu-help21w> upgrade has been finished and everything looks ok
<xu-help21w> so anyone who wants to do in-place upgrade of Xubuntu Desktop from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS should consider setting /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades: "Prompt=normal"
<xu-help21w> and run do-release-upgrade twice
<xu-help21w> the result should be a fully working 20.04LTS Xubuntu
<xu-help21w> JavierSpain "better" is a dangerous word as it depends on the context
<xu-help21w> what does it mean "better" for you?
<xu-help21w> is it better hardwre support? or lower resource usage? or better applications?
<xu-help21w> if you define what "better" means better (sorry for the pun) perhaps we can help you a bit better
<xu-help21w> :)
<JavierSpain> thanks for the phylosophical explanation
<JavierSpain> the point its that for my acer 5610z works better lubuntu, and i expected that xubuntu would work better.
